#xubuntu 2007-05-14
<atarinox> this may like a strange bug....but after upgrading to feisty I can ONLY connect to unsecured networks w/ my wireless card (RTL8180 chipset). Another strange bug is that I have to add a junk character to the end of the ESSID of the secure network to connect....does it sound like the two are related? I can add a junk character to the ESSID of an unsecure network, but it still won't work.
<atarinox> err....can only connect to SECURE wifi networks
<W8TAH> whats the current thinking on pidgin with xubuntu -- is it stable enough to build from source?
<dyoung_> Ay everyone!
<dyoung_> Who wants to massage a noobie?
<dyoung_> ...
<kalikiana> dyoung_, That's a strange question. For a massage I would recommend a wellness center. ;)
<dyoung_> Haha thanks
<dyoung_> When installing, Xubuntu, how can
<dyoung_> I force acpi
<kalikiana> There ought to be a boot option, but I odn't know it by heart.
<kalikiana> *don't
<dyoung_> acpi=force
<dyoung_> I just don't know where to type it in the boot options
<miyako> hmm, I somehow made xfce unable to start up, I had been running beryl, and my window decorations died, so I killed beryl and beryl manager, and relaunched beryl-manger, but I didn't have the status icon, so I killed it and logged out of xfce and tried to log back in, and now xfce won't start at all, anyone have any ideas?
<mads-> I'm about to download xubuntu. Do I want to download 6.10 or 7.04?
<kalikiana> mads-, I would say you probably want 7.04 except you should encounter one of a few hardware issues.
<miyako> mads-: 7.04 would be the newest version
<kalikiana> For example with wireless lan.
<mads-> I know 7.04 is the newest... Just haven't tried it out yet (I'm using normal ubuntu right now). But I have heard it contains some errors :S
<kalikiana> mads-, It mostly works perfectly imho. But you *may* encounter specific problems which really depend on your system.
<zials> can always test it out with a CD :3
* kalikiana couldn't get the live cd to boot - however Feisty runs fine from his harddrive.
<miyako> well, the problem was with my configuration
<miyako> I moved ~/.config/xfce4 to ~/.config/xfce4.bak and it seems to start fine now
<miyako> the only thing I changed was the theme, is there any known issue with that, or shall I investigate further and file a bug report?
<kalikiana> miyako, I did not hear from a theme preventing xfce from starting before. You should look for a bug or file one indeed.
<miyako> kalikiana: yeah, even now for some reason I'm not getting window decorations without beryl now
<miyako> although I did remember that I also changed orage to start automaticall
<miyako> that is possible the source of the problem as well
<neozen> meep
<kalikiana> miyako, When the decorations are missing, make sure that xfwm4 is running.
<kalikiana> hi neozen
<neozen> hoallo there
<miyako> kalikiana: yeah, it wasn't but it's all good, I'm using beryl now
<miyako> hmm, I wonder if using beryl kinda undoes the benefits of having a lightweight desktop in the first place
<kalikiana> miyako, As long as you are fine with it, it's okay. Many people are using xfce with kde and gnome programs - that's not any better.
<neozen> lol.....
<miyako> kalikiana: yeah, I'm doing that as well, I have a powerful enough system, I just think XFCE looks a little nicer than gnome
<kalikiana> miyako, In my opinion the overall user interface concept in XFCE is way better than the alternatives. And I don't use XFCE on low hardware (3GHz, 1GB).
* kalikiana however doesn't use any kde or gnome libs - as a principle.
<miyako> kalikiana: yeah, I think that I might agree, although I haven't used it extensively
<miyako> I also quite like aspects of Enlightenment, but I can't use compiz or beryl with it, so no dice
<kalikiana> miyako, You should try the macmenubar if you like unusual interfaces. ;)
<miyako> hmm, is there a package for it?
<miyako> I keep hoping that kibadock will get some stability, it's nice but really slow atm
<miyako> I like the dock concept
<miyako> I hate everything else about OS X
<miyako> but I do like the dock lol
<kalikiana> Nope, you will need to compile GTK+ to use the menubar. I actually like the concept of one global menubar which reduces the needed space on individual windows.
<miyako> ah, I actually find that kind of irksome
<mads-> Does KDE things, like KDevelop, work under xfce?
<crimsun> sure.  Just use a package manager to install kdevelop.
<crimsun> that will ensure that necessary dependencies are installed.
<mads-> cool :)
<mads-> thanks
<fryguy101> Okay, last resort here. I've accidentally somehow killed both panels I had setup with the xfce panel, I've gone into settings manager and tryed to restore it through the panel manager, but it won't load. Any ideas?
<kalikiana> fryguy101, Are the panels just 'missing'. Then run 'xfce4-panel' to bring them back.
<fryguy101> Aha. Duh, so simple. I feel rather silly now./
<neozen> fryguy101: no worry mon ... you'll pick it up
<neozen> so how's xubuntu feisty treating you all?
<neozen> beryl working well?
<fryguy101> The computer I've got it running on is quite old. Not getting much in the way of eye candy, sadly.
<fryguy101> But it was also a free computer, so I can't complain.
<miyako> hmm, I want to play Oblivion, but if I start playing it I'll never get around to packing
<esmier> join/#unofficial
<esmier> ?
<esmier> join/#unofficial
<esmier> join/ #unoffical
<neozen> heh... esmier I think you mean /join #unofficial
<FrozenDawn> hello there
<aboyousif> FrozenDawn, hello :)
<FrozenDawn> ^^
<FrozenDawn> Could you help me ? I cannot find the hardware requirements for xubuntu 7.04 ...
<aboyousif> FrozenDawn, sure
<aboyousif> FrozenDawn, http://www.xubuntu.com/get#requirements
<FrozenDawn> oops
<FrozenDawn> well, thanks !
<aboyousif> FrozenDawn, you are welcome :)
<FrozenDawn> seems i got machine for it ...
<FrozenDawn> but i think i'll go with the alternate just to be sure
<FrozenDawn> btw, can I configure it ot have a start menu and a taskbar somewhat like windows
<FrozenDawn> (it's for my mom's computer ...)
<aboyousif> FrozenDawn, sure ..
<FrozenDawn> well then, I am off to try it. Thanks again (love the ubuntu comunity !)
<FrozenDawn> here to bother you guys again ...
<FrozenDawn> i tryed to download an torrent, but I was redirected to an normal .iso file ...
<FrozenDawn> ok ... I'll assume they switched back to normal download ... byes again
<T`> does anyone have networkmanager working in ubuntu feisty?
<Catoptromancy> like network settings?
<shroomsky> hello
<shroomsky> i need help with hard drive detection
<shroomsky> i just switched to ubuntu and reformatted my c drive
<shroomsky> all my back-up files is in my d drive
<shroomsky> problem is, xubuntu cant detect my d drive
<shroomsky> does it have something to do with it being FAT32?
<TheSheep> shroomsky: what do you see when you type 'sudo fdisk -l' in terminal?
<shroomsky> hda and b
<shroomsky> w95 fat32 system
<shroomsky> for my hdb
<TheSheep> shroomsky: that'd be your d: drive
<shroomsky> how do i access into it though through the GUI interface?
<TheSheep> !fstab | shroomsky
<ubotu> shroomsky: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<shroomsky> sorry for the silly question, this is my first time using a linux system
<TheSheep> shroomsky: well, that link should get you started, if it doesn't help, ask
<shroomsky> it says, permission denied
<TheSheep> ?
<shroomsky> when i type in /etc/fstab into the terminal
<TheSheep> shroomsky: read http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html :)
<shroomsky> ok thanks
<shroomsky> ok now i get the mounting part
<shroomsky> however terminal said that only Root can do that when i want to mount hdb
<Myrtti> use sudo, luke
<TheSheep> !sudo | shroomsky
<ubotu> shroomsky: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Rich_li_ny> How do you set up a VPN connection In Xubuntu?
<Rich_li_ny> I dont see a screen where I can just click and add one.. and then use it at will whenever it is necessary.
<Myrtti> pptpconfig is the closest bet when/if you don't have networkmanager and the applet installed
<shroomsky> using fstab, how do i add a harddrive that wasnt detected?
<shroomsky> in sudo fdisk -l its listed as /dev/hdb1
<shroomsky> in the fstab editor its not there
<shroomsky> what exactly do i write?
<TheSheep> shroomsky: /dev/hdb1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,utf8   0   0
<TheSheep> shroomsky: in one line
<TheSheep> shroomsky: make sure you create the /media/windows directory
<TheSheep> actually, there is a better howto
<TheSheep> !fat | shroomsky
<ubotu> shroomsky: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<shroomsky> cool
<shroomsky> /media wont let me create a new folder
<TheSheep> shroomsky: sudo Thunar
<Myrtti> TheSheep: gksudo ;-)
<TheSheep> Myrtti: gksu
<shroomsky> holy crap
<shroomsky> it worked guys
<shroomsky> thaks!
<shroomsky> *thanks
<Gerro> sup
<deniz_ogut> Hi. Xubuntu Feisty here. Is there a way to change xubuntu so that desktop icons are activated with a single click rather than double click? I have setup thunar for single click but it doesn't affect the Desktop itself.
<deniz_ogut> !single click
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single click - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deniz_ogut> !single-click
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single-click - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> deniz_ogut: no
<deniz_ogut> TheSheep: Should I get this no as "There's no way to do it"?
<TheSheep> deniz_ogut: yes
<deniz_ogut> TheSheep: Thank you.
<archangelpetro> TheSheep, have you seen anything of max revently?
<kalikiana_> archangelpetro, Want a test version of the webkit browser?
<W8TAH> good morning everyone --  I am trying to locate the menu that shows up when you click the applications button -- i want to look at the file to find out were an icon that i want to use on the tool bar is
<TheSheep> archangelpetro: what do you mean?
<TheSheep> W8TAH: the menus are generated automatically from files in /usr/share/applications/
<W8TAH> ok thanks
<archangelpetro> kali|away, yes please :)
<archangelpetro> TheSheep, i was just wondering if you'd seen maxamillion (aint seen him in awhile)
<TheSheep> aah, sorry
<TheSheep> archangelpetro: I think he has finals
<archangelpetro> ah
<archangelpetro> same for me too :P
<archangelpetro> i have my first exam on weds
<TheSheep> kali|away: me too! :)
<kalikiana> archangelpetro, TheSheep , Look here: http://software.twotoasts.de?page=midori (Be ware that it's instable ;))
<archangelpetro> :)
<archangelpetro> merci
<kalikiana> http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=midoriez9.png :)
<archangelpetro_> bleh
<archangelpetro_> kalikiana, can i pm u?
<kalikiana> archangelpetro_, Yep.
<archangelpetro_> how would i point to them?
<kalikiana> archangelpetro_, ?
<archangelpetro_> check msg :)
<archangelpetro_> sorry
<archangelpetro_> half wrote it here too
<TheSheep> kalikiana: you beat me again :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: you want a polish translation? :)
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Translations can wait until a later version, but then I should be glad to have Polish. :)
<archangelpetro_> get it now kalikiana ?
<kalikiana> archangelpetro_, Nope. Are you identified to freenode?
<TheSheep> kalikiana: then I can only offer testing and code review
<archangelpetro_> it would appear not atm
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Testing is appreciated as well of course. :)
<archangelpetro> there you go :)
<lokiyo> hello
<kalikiana> hi lokiyo
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> whats the recommended way to install nvidia beta drivers?
<nopcode> i think envy doesnt offer to install them?
<TheSheep> !nvidia | nopcode
<ubotu> nopcode: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheSheep> nopcode: but obviously the beta drivers are not recommended
<nopcode> that doesnt seem to mention beta drivers
<nopcode> well i'm an opengl developer, so i need geometry shaders
<nopcode> the non-beta drivers dont have these.
<VxJasonxV> hmm, how interesting
<VxJasonxV> I don't have any panels anymore :(
<zeptit> Installed xubuntu on my laptop, but dosnt seem to be able to connect to my wlan, anyone got some tips or able to help me with that?
<TheSheep> !wifi | zeptit
<ubotu> zeptit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> nopcode: it mentions how to install the drivers from the nvidia page -- that's what you need
<zeptit> thanks
<TheSheep> VxJasonxV: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<TheSheep> VxJasonxV: without the '
<VxJasonxV> aha
<VxJasonxV> I must have nuked it from my autostarted applications :/
<VxJasonxV> I couldn't remember the panel app name for the life of me
<VxJasonxV> thanks :)
<VxJasonxV> I'm assuming, since it didn't auto start, I should go add it to the 'Autostarted Applications', yes?
<TheSheep> VxJasonxV:no, just save sessin when logging out
<nopcode> TheSheep: well i know how to run the nvidia installer
<nopcode> TheSheep: thats trivial
<nopcode> but this guide wont give me a package afterwards
<TheSheep> nopcode: you need the kernel headers
<nopcode> well i've built my own kernel so i guess i'll have headers
<TheSheep> nopcode: well, you can try and make a package with checkinstall
<nopcode> somewhere in /usr/src
<nopcode> well i'll just run the installer
<nopcode> i guess it'll work
<VxJasonxV> I always do :/
<nopcode> hm
<nopcode> btw where should the kernel headers be=?
<nopcode> i've built a kernel package manually and installed it
<nopcode> is that enough?
<TheSheep> nopcode: in /usr/include or /usr/src I presume
<TheSheep> nopcode: yes, it should be enough
<nopcode> ok brb
<TheSheep> nopcode: if not, you can give the path to the headers as a parameter to the installer
<nopcode> GL_NV_geometry_shader4
<nopcode> yeah baby
<nopcode> thanks :)
<nopcode> well i should've figured nvidia would spend some effort to ensure ubuntu compatibility
<nopcode> of their installer
<lysergide> Hey i got some problem with starting wine . When i execute "wt" the following error comes /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lysergide> Anyone know a solution for this issue ?
<TheSheep> lysergide: use the wine from the repositories, you have some weird binaries compiled with wrong versions of libraries
<lysergide> TheSheep dont rly know how to do that
<xjdriver69> exit
<mads-> Is it possible to install xubuntu without use of cd? :)
<Pumpernickel> !install | mads-
<ubotu> mads-: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mads-> danks..
<mads-> Hmm.. Is it possible to make a USB / network install?
<mads-> I have no floppy drive. I have a usb with 512 MB and a local server
<scur> mads-, do you have a cd drive?
<mads-> yep..
<scur> i know it's not really answering your question, but if you can boot from the cd then you can install xubuntu - just download the cd image
<mads-> (18:23:07) (mads-) Is it possible to install xubuntu without use of cd? :) <--
<mads-> I don't have any empty cd's
<scur> ah, sorry
<mads-> :) No biggy.. Could be funny if that was the answer though :)
<scur> it is possible, but not as simple as using the cd :)
<scur> mads-, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948 and http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<scur> you should be able to replace "ubuntu" with "xubuntu" throughout, or just install ubuntu and then run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<mads-> thanks :)
<dk_2> whats the wmaster0? I now have that instead of eth1 on my wireless card after upgrading to feisty and now I can't connect to my access point. reinstalled with edgy xubuntu instead for now
<fabianruch> bye
<maxcoder> hi
<maxcoder> ubuntu install with boot manager is not install
<maxcoder> ?
<maxcoder> which?
<maxcoder> prblem
<maxcoder> problem?
<Myrtti> eehhh?
<Pumpernickel> maxcoder: Ubuntu has localized support.  If you're more comfortable in a different language, there's most likely a channel dedicated to support in that language.
<danny> Hey! I was wondering if anyone could help me with an X issue.
<danny> I've tried playing with my xorg configuration file but I'm not having much luck.
<danny> Well, if anyone has a second it would be cool. I think I'll go try #ubuntu really quick. Seems a bit more active.
<Pumpernickel> You haven't said what the problem is.
<scur> danny, what is the issue?
<darrend> (he's probably swamped by the noise in #ubuntu now)
<darrend> :)
<danny> I was :-)
<danny> Yeah, sorry about that. I'll spit it out now.
<danny> So my screen is split. About 75% up top is normal and the bottom quarter or so is a copy of what happens up top. I can see my mouse down there and what not. I don't know too much about how to fix Xorg issues.
<danny> And the right side looks like dead space. It seems normal when you look at it but if you toss a window over there or your mouse everything goes crazy.
<danny> I don't mean to be vague I'm just not sure how else to describe it.
<darrend> sounds like your monitor can't handle the resolution or the refresh rate
<darrend> seen that happen on projectors but not so much on normal monitors
<darrend> what kind of monitor do you have?
<danny> Well this is an odd monitor. I picked up the computer for free (nice deal). It's a Sony LCD display.
<danny> Not sure of the model number.
<darrend> size screen?
<danny> PCVA-15QA1, I'm actually not sure what the screen size is. It's odd. I think the max resolution is 1280x960.
<danny> Just checked the bottom for the model number.
<darrend> do you find this monitor works with other computers?  Have you tried?  - I mean it could be defunct hardware.
<danny> Na, I don't have any other computers with an input like this one has. It's not standard VGA.
<danny> Some odd proprietary Sony thing I would imagine.
<darrend> I'd be surprised.. sure it's not DVI?
<danny> The thing is it worked for a while. Works fine in Windows. Worked fine at 1024x768 under FreeBSD.
<danny> Could be. I'm not too familiar with DVI.
<danny> See, I dropped the resolution back to 1024x768. When I set it at 1280x960 I get an error about memory. I checked the xorg log for traces of that error but I'm not seeing it. I probably grepped in a vague way.
<danny> It states that it needs at least 4800kb of memory and I only have 4096 I believe.
<danny> It doesn't make sense though because I had it working at 1280x960 a while back. I was running Debian.
<scur> sounds like the graphics card rather than the monitor to me
<darrend> grep your xorg log for "EE"
<danny> Yeah, I was leaning there a little bit.
<scur> you haven't had this problem with any other OS with the same gfx card and monitor?
<darrend> errors are marked in there with (EE) and warnings with (WW)
<danny> Hmm, interesting.
<danny> Thanks for that. I'll keep it in mind.
<danny> daniel@ubox:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<danny>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<danny> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<danny> daniel@ubox:~$
<danny> That does not quite seem like what we would be expecting.
<danny> :-)
<darrend> (brb)
<danny> Alright.
<scur> hmm... you say it worked under debian? do you remember if that was with Xorg or XFree86?
<danny> I'm actually not quite sure. It was Debian Etch testing, I could Google it.
<danny> Good call though. That may be it.
<scur> it sounds like the graphics card to me, it's odd for a monitor to stop working like that.
<danny> Looks like unstable is using X.org now.
<danny> So it probably wasn't XF86
<scur> check you're using the right driver for your card
<scur> hmmm, funny that it worked in debian and not ubuntu then
<danny> Well that's the odd thing. It won't work under Debian anymore.
<danny> I tried the installation a week or two later and it gives me the same error.
<scur> ah
<danny> And I'll check the drivers soon.
<scur> tried any other operating systems?
<danny> Yeah, I had Gentoo working with it a while back.
<danny> I'm sort of a distro whore, I havn't quite settled on one yet.
<scur> fair enough
<danny> FreeBSD worked well at 1024x768. Didn't play it with it at 1280x960.
<danny> So no issues there.
<scur> my graphics card gave me similar problems a while back as the hardware was on the way out, and i had to replace it in the end
<danny> Yeah, well in the end it isn't a big deal.
<scur> but that was obviously a h/w problem as it happened under different OS's
<danny> Yeah.
<scur> well, must be pretty annoying only having half a screen :)
<danny> It's interesting.
<scur> i'd try running it with a differant driver (e.g. nvidia instead of nv), but not sure what else to suggest
<danny> Yeah, I will. Don't worry about it, this gives me a place to start.
<danny> I'll probably have it working in a day or two.
<danny> Just wish I wasn't so busy, it's nice to sit down to spend a few hours tweaking.
<danny> Well, that's nice. Xorg -configure does detect the displays model number.
<danny> And it looks like it's using the right card driver but I'm not sure.
<danny> I mean I'm pretty sure it's SiS.
<Lectus> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu, but I'd like to try Xubuntu as they say it's lighter. But does it have the same applications / functionality? Will it run Gnome or KDE applications? Why they don't ship Xubuntu CD's as they do with Ubuntu and Kubuntu? I'm quite a new Linux user, so sorry for the lots of questions. Thanks!
<scur> Hi Lectus, yep, installing xubuntu just gives you a different desktop, all your gnome and kde apps will run fine
<scur> Gnome actually uses a system called GTK that's also used by xubuntu, so the look and feel is quite similar - xubuntu is just more lightweight
<danny> Yup, I will even ship you a Xubuntu cd if it means that much to you. :-)
<scur> just install xubuntu-desktop and you can give it a go - if you don't like it you can always go back.
<danny> Couldn't be easier.
<Lectus> Thanks danny, but I was just asking because Ubuntu and Kubuntu both have the ship-it. I'm already downloading the Xubuntu ISO, I'm going to give it a try. I really prefer to try the live CD and if I like it I will do a clean install. Ubuntu is really fine for me, but I'm just curious about Xubuntu. Also, I'll try to to revive an old PC with Xubuntu! :D
<danny> :-) You're welcome and I would recommend not installing anything from a cd that some random guy on IRC sends you.
<danny> I hope you enjoy it.
<danny> I would imagine they don't ship the cd's because they are not part of the Ubuntu team. Just some people who though "Hey, this could be better!" and work with it. I could be wrong though.
<danny> Feel free to correct me.
<danny> *thought
<Lectus> I have some doubt. I see lots of people talking about Ubuntu, but they talk a lot less about Kubuntu or Xubuntu. Does that mean they have less support or they are just Ubuntu with different desktop manager / default set of applications?
<danny> Someone else might want to take this. I have my thoughts but it's definitely not my place to talk.
<danny> Xubuntu would use, as far as I know, the same apt repositories as Ubuntu meaning applications, security updates and the like would all be there.
<Lectus> So, Xubuntu has synaptic too?
<danny> It looks that way.
<danny> daniel@ubox:~$ ls /usr/sbin|grep synaptic
<danny> synaptic
<danny> daniel@ubox:~$
<danny> What sort of computer are you trying to revive?
<danny> Older box I would imagine?
<scur> Lectus, the desktop manager is the only real difference (i belive they also have different default e-mail clients and word processors, but that doesn't stop you installing the other). For the vast majority of cases, an xubuntu problem is also an ubuntu problem, so it's often easier to find support there (as more people use it)
<Lectus> Cool! I'll give Xubuntu a try. I like this desktop choice from the same base. Lots of freedom to choose.
<Lectus> I'm planning on installing on this one I'm running Ubuntu if I like Xubuntu better. And plus, I would try to install on a Celeron 700Mhz with 128MB RAM.
<scur> yep, and you can have more than one in the same installation. i installed an ubuntu cd, and then installed xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<scur> i just chose which desktop manager i want when i log in (and it's always xfce from xubunut as that's my favourite)
<danny> Ah, that box is a beauty compared to my old laptop. I used that thing as my main desktop for years. 360mhz of Intel goodness.
<danny> Well, my main box.
<Lectus> Yes, I think Xubuntu will do better on old PCs than Win98 (crashes too much)
<danny> Probably a safe bet.
<scur> it is pretty lightweight.
<Lectus> I also like maximum performance instead of fancy GUIs, so I might try Xubuntu on this PC as well.
<scur> but i'm running it on a dual screen 2ghz box, so it does work on newer things as well :)
<Lectus> and Xubuntu still looks beautifull from screenshots
<Lectus> so, i'm really curious about it :D
<danny> I'm sure you'll love it.
<danny> Hey scure, darrend, thanks a lot for the help. I'm off to work.
<danny> Peace.
<danny> Good luck Lectus, enjoy.
<Lectus> Thanks for the info.
<Lectus> I'm going away now. I'll wait for the download to complete and I'll be back later saying what was my feeling about Xubuntu.
<danny> No problem. Later.
<darrend> grrr
<darrend> is anyone successfully getting beryl-manager to restart as part of the normal xfce session?
<darrend> I only seem able to get it to restart if I add it to the "autostarted applications" config, which means that when I logout/in all my application windows stack up in the top left corner of the screen until finally the window manager gets loaded
<darrend> tres annoying
<Teshadael> If my system doesn't handle X compositing very well, is it safe to assume beryl won't run very good?
<scur> in my experience, if your system is in any way out the ordinary beryl won't run very good... but i haven't tried it for a while :)
<cjae> ok what are other good linux networks or ones that deal with open source besides freenode
<mads-> I just installed xubuntu in my normal ubuntu. When I load it wont connect to the internet, and my keyboard is now english instead of danish... What have I done wrong?
<mads-> I just did a "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<mads-> anyone?
<Lectus> is it possible to have the desktop 3D effect in xubuntu?
<Lectus> will it also run faster/lighter?
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> to the latter.
<crimsun> yes, it's possible, but currently it still pulls in the gnome bits.
<Cannon_Ball> hi everybody
<Cannon_Ball> i'm looking for help on a problem using the W32codecs
<Cannon_Ball> is there anyone able to provide ideas?
<Jester45> i  can try
<Cannon_Ball> hi jester, thank you
<Cannon_Ball> basically I have xubuntu, no special issues. I use a notebook Acer Travelmate 505 with a Neomagic graphcard
<Cannon_Ball> I installed the w32codecs from medibuntu
<Cannon_Ball> but when I try to open a wmv file I inherited from my previous M$ OS Gxine just shuts off
<Jester45> does xine need w32codecs?
<Cannon_Ball> I tried with VLC as well, same behavior. Instead Xfmedia shows a blue screen
<crimsun> no, xine doesn't.
<crimsun> is libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<Cannon_Ball> I don't know, one second and I check
<Cannon_Ball> hi Crimsun, thanks for your help
<Jester45> crimsun: thats what i was thinking
<Jester45> Cannon_Ball: w32codecs is only for mplayer
<Cannon_Ball> Im checking synaptic
<Cannon_Ball> yep, it is installed
<Cannon_Ball> :-(
<Jester45> hey, pidgin has new similes
<Cannon_Ball> do you have ideas as to where I can find indications? should I file a bug?
<crimsun> Cannon_Ball: do you know what version wmv it is?
<crimsun> Cannon_Ball: you may need to use mplayer+w32codecs
<Cannon_Ball> i think also xine needs the codecs
<Cannon_Ball> on medibuntu I found this:
<Cannon_Ball>  To work around this issue, external binary codecs are used instead to play these formats.  MPlayer and  xine use such external codecs and these codecs are stored in the MPlayer website in their codecs directory
<Cannon_Ball> however I can try with mplayer
<Cannon_Ball> wmv I tried both the wmv8 and the wmv9, no differences
<Jester45> xine cant use mplayers codecs
<Jester45> mplayers codecs are mad just for mplay they said so
<Cannon_Ball> ok, I'll check with mplayer, thanks
<Cannon_Ball> Ok, with MPlayer I have a Fatal Error opening initialising the selected video out device
<Cannon_Ball> so I guess that, once again, it is an unresolved problem with my graph card
#xubuntu 2007-05-15
<aboyousif> is it normal to find more thank 1 apache2 task in xfce-taskmanager ?
<Jester45> yes
<aboyousif> Jester45, even if it is 10 ?
<Jester45> well it depends on your apache config
<Jester45> each new client starts a new process
<Jester45> but at startup it have by defualt 5 i think
<aboyousif> Jester45, aha ..got it .. thanks
<Jester45> np
<Artokal> Is there a place on the Xubuntu website where I can find a list of all the programs that come with the "xubuntu-desktop" package?
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Jester45> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jester45> nope not that i know of
<Artokal> Hmm
<Artokal> Guess I'll just put it on my empty server install and find out :)
<Jester45> Artokal: you dont have to install
<Jester45> if you start to install it will tell you want you need to get
<BFTD> yo all
<BFTD> !sudoku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoku - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> the "extra" packages are what it depends on
<BFTD> !info sudoku
<ubotu> sudoku: console based sudoku. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Jester45> !info sudoku
<BFTD> what a good sudoku?
<Jester45> flash ones?
<Artokal> Nah, I wanted to get xubuntu anyways, but I just dident know what programs it came with from an install (the xubuntu-desktop package should be the same as installing it from the cd? right?)
<BFTD> any
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> i would get a flash ones
<Jester45> i my self dont like the game
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> not a math person eh?
<Jester45> im fine with math
<BFTD> they should add a sourceforge repo
<Jester45> but i would rather play a game
<BFTD> that would be awesome
<BFTD> which game>?
<Jester45> many depends on what im one and what i have to play
<Jester45> as school i cant install anything so i cant play good games
<BFTD> pity
<BFTD> Kbounce!!
<Jester45> and depending on the class room i can ftp a game or play with photoshop
<BFTD> ah
<Artokal> BFTD: A sourceforge repo would be pretty sweet
<Jester45> i dont see how it would work
<Jester45> unless you had someone to test all the projects
<Jester45> and have all the projects state dependacies
<Artokal> Hmm, it would be a big hassle, but just imagine how awsome it would be it it all magicaly worked :P
<BFTD> yeah it would be a lot of work, you would have to notify the maintainers of the projects and ask them to pitch in
<Jester45> i mean
<Jester45> someone could make it a third party repo with a script that excules mac/windows sources
<Jester45> and give you no promisses that it would work
<Jester45> and the mantanier could get a few people to try each one or some people to make a list of depenacies
<Jester45> it would never be able to have a supported thing
<Jester45> it would be a repo that you add from guides to get s special version of somthing
<Jester45> one of those
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> which is fine
<Jester45> can wget download anything in a directory?
<Jester45> like download the directory
<BFTD> Jester45 I think so
<BFTD> quite
<Jester45> normaly is
<aboyousif> Jester45, did you able to get the directory contents with wget ?
<Jester45> nope
<aboyousif> Jester45, i tried before more than once and i fail too .. if the files are series you can do a sript to write their urls to a file and then run wget -i filename
<Lectus> Hello! I download the ISO, but when I burned to the CD it was with some problem on the CD, so I couldn't start it. Now I installed xubuntu using apt-get xubuntu-desktop. I'm running it, ok. But the menus are now very messed up. Is there a way to fix that?
<Jester45> aboyousif: its a few hundred files
<Jester45> Lectus: remove all the gnome or kde stuff
<Lectus> how?
<Jester45> thats more tricky
<Jester45> you have to know thatpackages are messing the menu
<Jester45> if you find a package where you dont want and dont need the package, remove it
<Jester45> but i have to go
<Lectus> I think I'm going to download the ISO again. I liked xubuntu, but I don't know why I ran the CD check at boot time it was broke. Is there a way to prevent that the next time I burn it? Is there a md5 or something?
<Pumpernickel> There is, and it should be available from the same download page.
<Lectus> Another thing: the windows and menus are not completely in my native language. it's mixed with english
<T`> anyeone herae able to use WPA on ubuntu? never works for me
<Lectus> Probably because gnome is installed too?
<leskov_oleg> /LIST
<Lectus> So, I was using Ubuntu with Gnome... now I installed xubuntu-desktop and liked it more. Can I uninstall Gnome to have a instalation as if I just installed xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove should take out most of it.
<sl00> Where can I find a list of packages that will be installed by default if I install Xutunbu?
<cjae> I apologize on behalf of my dumb friend posting up rubbish and for me not locking the screen or smacking him with a stick which I still might do
<cjae> sorry wrong channel
<cjae> how do make opticals auto umount
<BFTD> /etc/fstab
<BFTD> ups hates me
<BFTD> !!!!!!
<BFTD> ITS HERE!!!!
<vidd_laptop> anyone get the bcm43xx driver to work in fiesty?
* neozen dances
<neozen> greetings all
<vidd_laptop> *wave* neozen
<neozen> hey there
<vidd_laptop> know anyone who got a bcm43xx wireless to work?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> ndiswrapper
<neozen> is apparently the one true way
<neozen> lol
<vidd_laptop> without ndiswrapper
<neozen> nope
<vidd_laptop> with the native driver?
<neozen> nope
<neozen> though my experience is still limited
<neozen> I've only set up...... about 5 of that series of card
<neozen> ...I've just used ndiswrapper because it worked
<neozen> ...didn't really have time (or desire since they weren't my cards) to mess around w/ doing it the Right way
<neozen> lol
<vidd_laptop> with that kind of thinking...i might as well use windows
<neozen> ...........
* neozen blinks
<neozen> your choice I suppose
* neozen pokes you with a stick
<vidd_laptop> my choice is to get this card to work with the native driver in linux
<neozen> ok
<neozen> you have fun with that
<neozen> ...make it a quest
<vidd_laptop> or not to use it at all
<neozen> ...I have a friend that went that route
<neozen> bought an atheros-based card... and it just worked
* vidd_laptop lacks the cash to buy two new wifi cards
<vidd_laptop> the OTHER laptop needs a pcmcia card (as yet unpurchased)
<neozen> lol
<neozen> ...this is why there can be only one
<neozen> my old one lives in the closet as a paper weight...
<neozen> ....it deserves it
<vidd_laptop> does it have a pcmcia card that is NOT bcm43xx?
<neozen> had power issues... then went kersplat in the middle of saving a term paper
<vidd_laptop> hehe ill pay shipping!
<neozen> ....I used a prism2_usb in that thing
<neozen> namely the ma111v1
<neozen> not exactly out of box... but something resembling it
<neozen> out of box working that is
<vidd_laptop> i figured that was what ya meant
* neozen nods
<neozen> well... time to watch firefly
<neozen> its been too long
<vidd_laptop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BFTD> how do I convert whatever-video-format to .avi?
<VxJasonxV> mplayer / mencode
<VxJasonxV> +r
<BFTD> someone write a frontend for ffmpeg encoding
<Pumpernickel> BFTD: http://en.linuxreviews.org/HOWTO_Convert_video_files
<cellofellow> is there some command that will just log out xfce4? Something scriptable.
<BFTD> onmy player it has a .trash folder, how do I remove that?
<BFTD> I got it
<BFTD> !raw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FrozenDawn> hello there
<BFTD> hi
<FrozenDawn> good evening.
<FrozenDawn> I've just installed an xubuntu
<FrozenDawn> and now I am seeking the configs to cups
<FrozenDawn> do you happen to know where they are ?
<FrozenDawn> (is cups up by default ?)
<VxJasonxV> FrozenDawn, start the process if you haven't already ( sudo /etc/init.d/cups start ) and then open a web browser to http://localhost:631
<VxJasonxV> there's probably a better way to do it, but I don't remember what it is :)
<FrozenDawn> thank you very much
<FrozenDawn> i got no /etc/init.d/cups. just cupsys. It should work, right ?
<VxJasonxV> mmm
<VxJasonxV> yeah, should
<FrozenDawn> do you know if there is a difference ?
<VxJasonxV> Nope
<FrozenDawn> well, just printed my first page on the new system
<FrozenDawn> seams I am ready to go
<FrozenDawn> thanks
<FrozenDawn> (and I am off now, so, goodbye !)
<trippppy> im trying to automate a bunch of commands but i don't know where to start. even on google.
<Pumpernickel> Which commands?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Merchelo> where would i find info about a unix machine, as in specs and OS and the like?
<TheSheep> Merchelo: unix machine?
<Merchelo> well one is some sort of sparc server, the other is a dell server, and a normal pc running xubuntu
<TheSheep> Merchelo: 'uname -a' should tell you about the system (at least about the kernel)
<TheSheep> Merchelo: if there is /proc, you can check /proc/cpuinfo and /proc/meminfo
<Merchelo> cool thanks
<TheSheep> Merchelo: on the xubuntu, you can use 'lspci' to list connected devices
<Myrtti> lsusb too
<TheSheep> Merchelo: I think there was also some program that collects all that info, lshw or something
<TheSheep> !info lshw
<ubotu> lshw: information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.08.01-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 284 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Merchelo> yeah, gottit thanks, just wondering the number of cpu's on each machine
<guigz> hello,is there ppc xubuntu port?
<guigz> I'd like to revive anot so old mac
<Merchelo> !ppc | guigz
<ubotu> guigz: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<guigz> why?
<Merchelo> why up to edgy ?
<b52new> hey, i installed xubuntu-desktop after i installed the normal ubuntu
<b52new> then i purged ubuntu-desktop but gnome is still there
<b52new> can someone help me
<grazie> b52new: removing ubuntu by removing ubuntu-desktop does not work. There's a good link somewhere...lemme find it for you. A fresh install is best though
<b52new> but now i still installed ubuntu normal :/
<grazie> b52new: I don't follow
<genshu> hi!
<Jester45> hi
<genshu> i'm running a mongrel server for my RoR apps and now I want to show it to public, i can access the server via localhost:3000 - but by just entering my ip:3000 it doesnt work
<genshu> how can i route it through?
<Myrtti> mmmm
<Myrtti> how does this relate to xfce?
<genshu> xfce??
<Jester45> are you sure thats your ip some isp use proxies that cover the real ip
<Myrtti> just a thought...
<genshu> hm, i should get my ip by ifconfig, right?
<genshu> but well this is my local ip then
<Jester45> genshu: thats right
<genshu> the local works, problem: only for me
<genshu> i want to show the page a friend who's not in my local net
<genshu> any ideas?
<genshu> i'm quite stupid on that topic
<Jester45> what kind of sever?
<genshu> mongrel
<genshu> ruby server
<Jester45> i never used it
<genshu> i have an idea! isn't there a program, that routes the ip?
<genshu> i forgot it's name
<genshu> you start it, it checks your local ip and routes it via a service to an xy.ip2go.com or somewhat like this
<Jester45> maybe you have to get DynDns going
<genshu> yes that was the name!! thank you :)
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> and if you are using apt you can after setting up the service install ddclient to autoupdate
<genshu> perfect!
<genshu> thank you a lot
<b52new> whats the name of the network manager of xubuntu?
<aboyousif> !netwok-manager | b52new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netwok-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboyousif> !network-manager | b52new
<ubotu> b52new: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<b52new> aboyousif when i make sudo aptitude install networkmanager he tells it doesnt exist
<aboyousif> b52new, it is network-manager not networkmanager
<aboyousif> b52new, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=network-manager&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<b52new> aboyousif network-manager is ot installed
<b52new> so which package is the std network manager on xubuntu?=
<aboyousif> b52new, run sudo network-admin
<aboyousif> brb
<Lectus> Hello
<Lectus> I just installed Xubuntu
<Lectus> What package do I need to play mp3 files?
<Catoptromancy> lec
<Catoptromancy> i lost it
<Catoptromancy> Lectus, would you mind having codecs for nearly every media format?
<Catoptromancy> I have a long command that installs everything
<Lectus> ok
<Lectus> what command?
<Pumpernickel> Lectus: libxine-extracodecs, for Edgy and earlier, or libxine1-ffmpeg for Feisty.
<Catoptromancy> well pastebin is frozen
<Pumpernickel> That will work with xfmedia or any other xine-based media player.
<Catoptromancy> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<Catoptromancy> looks like it install gxine too
<Lectus> ok... thanks
<Lectus> I'll try
<Catoptromancy> I use kaffeine and it works nearly perfect
<Catoptromancy> some odd video format is kinda blurry
<Lectus> Also, I've noted that Xubuntu comes only with Abiword. I want also to have a presentations program (Powerpoint-like), so I should install OpenOffice, right? Or are there any lighter solution?
<Catoptromancy> openoffice is great
<Catoptromancy> abiword has mem leaks
<Catoptromancy> sometimes I open a txt and close it
<Catoptromancy> and my cpu flat lines red
<Catoptromancy> and I need to terminate abiword
<Catoptromancy> I jsut erased it, openoffice and mousepad all i use
<Catoptromancy> dunno what happen to abiword
<Catoptromancy> Lectus, if your ubuntu didnt come with openoffice
<Catoptromancy> you probably dont have feisty
<Catoptromancy> my feisty came with it
<Lectus> Nope... I have feisty
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Lectus> but I installed only Xubuntu
<pleia2> I am not sure xubuntu has openoffice
<pleia2> Lectus: just install open office, yes
<Lectus> I was using Ubuntu, and then I decided to do a clean install of Xubuntu as I liked it more
<Catoptromancy> I have Alt CD of Xubuntu and it came with openoffice word processor
<pleia2> unfortunately I don't believe there is a lighter solution :(
<Catoptromancy> openoffice is pretty light compared to what it does
<Lectus> Yes, ubuntu had openoffice and it was great. I'll unsintall Abiword and install OpenOffice which is more complete
<Lectus> I'm using the aqua theme for Xubuntu, pretty beautiful and light :D
<Lectus> better linux distro I installed so far
<Lectus> and I've tried quite others
<Catoptromancy> IU would put xfce on any distro
<Lectus> yes... but I like ubuntu base
<Lectus> and the repository
<Catoptromancy> Ive been experimenting with slackware
<Catoptromancy> but I dont think ill ever get rid of xubuntu
<Catoptromancy> on my main PC
<Catoptromancy> debian with xfce seems pretty sweet too
<Lectus> I like the easy of installation and use of (K / X)ubuntu
<aboyousif> any one tried fluxubuntu ?
<Catoptromancy> I do have fluxbox
<Catoptromancy> but i dont know command to switch to it
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Lectus> I've first tried Kubuntu which looked to run faster than Ubuntu on the live cd, then I installed Ubuntu more polished. Then I installed xubuntu-desktop and liked XFCE a lot. So, I decided to have a clean install of Xubuntu, and download the ISO and installed. I'm now running Xubuntu with dual boot to WinXP. But, I'm very impressed. Xubuntu makes my desktop lighter and good looking.
<Lectus> I wonder why they don't ship Xubuntu CDs as they do with Ubuntu and Kubuntu.. Xubuntu is the best one I've tried.
<Catoptromancy> xfce is pretty small, you can just download it by itself
<Catoptromancy> and install it on any other ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> when you start it up, it should look llike xubuntu
<Lectus> I don't need Gnome
<Lectus> so I installed only xubuntu
<Lectus> ;D
<Catoptromancy> ive see nscreen shots
<Catoptromancy> I dont really like how it looks
<Catoptromancy> xfce is great
<Lectus> When I installed xubundu-desktop from Ubuntu the menus looked messed up. So, I've decided to go with only xubuntu clean install and add the software I want.
<Lectus> I'm ending up in less HD usage and lighter system
<Catoptromancy> hehe
<Catoptromancy> I cant switch distros now
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu has worked nearly flawlessly
<Catoptromancy> no real reason to switch
<Catoptromancy> I wonder if there is a way to save my desktop/menu settings
<Catoptromancy> I have a horribly customized desktop
<Catoptromancy> would take a little while to set it up just like this again on another system
<Lectus> I think if you have /home in another partition you can install other distro and restore your settings
<Lectus> that's what I've been told at least
<Catoptromancy> hmm
<Catoptromancy> I was thinking more of putting it on a flashdrive
<Catoptromancy> and doing a clean install
<Catoptromancy> I have 5 things on ym tiny taskbar and it more effecinet than default
<Lectus> yes... I don't mind losing my settings, that's why I do clean install every time I change. It also prevents unexpected bugs. I usually only backup documents.
<Lectus> but it seems xubuntu is now perfect
<Lectus> I won't switch anymore
<Catoptromancy> I want to try slackware on my other PC, jsut to learn linux
<Catoptromancy> debian works much different than more basic distros
<Lectus> I'm learning Linux too. I'm trying more Linux programming (been Windows programmer for years)
<Lectus> it's nice knowledge addition
<Catoptromancy> Makefiles! gotta love em
<Catoptromancy> I jsut started learning
<Lectus> yep.. i already used GCC on windows (mingw) with makefiles
<Catoptromancy> I converted my semi-complicated shell script to c++
<Lectus> I just couldn't compile FLTK yet (my favorite GUI library). I wonder if anyone can help me. When I do make, it says it can't find X11 libraries.
<Catoptromancy> sometimes you need to manually move .h and .so files into the right directory
<Catoptromancy> but that error seems like a cfg file needs a path edited
<Lectus> I've found people with same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390938
<Lectus> I'm reading this thread now :D
<seshomaru123> hi- installed xfce4 on top of gnome , everything was cool, but after reboot i get nautilus taking over my xfce, help!
<Lectus> I don't remember well, but at the login screen you can set XFCE to default to prevent that. Anyway, here I found it was better to do Xubuntu clean install as I don't need gnome.
<seshomaru123> Lectus, i chose xfce as default
<seshomaru123> i wouldn't like rto reinstall just to get rid of nautilus....
<Lectus> I don't know. I'm Linux new user
<Lectus> I just installed Xubuntu yesteday
<Lectus> yesterday*
<seshomaru123> oh....
<seshomaru123> Lectus, do you know where to put start-up scripts in xfce?
<Lectus> nope
<aboyousif> seshomaru123, there autostarted applications in system
<Lectus> yep... right at the menu you can choose autostarted applications
<W8TAH> can someone PLEASE tell me how to put a terminal launcher on my right click menu - im goin crazy here
<aboyousif> W8TAH, do you have a menu.xml file in /etc/xfce4 ?
<W8TAH> one sec -- lemme look
<W8TAH> i dont have an /etc/xfce4 folder
<TheSheep> W8TAH: settings->menu editor  then add new item and save
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> thanks
<neozen> meep
<W8TAH> TheSheep, that will put it on the applications menu, correct?
<aboyousif> TheSheep, he wants it in the right click menu
<TheSheep> aboyousif: it's the same
<FrozenDawn> hello, guys
<W8TAH> TheSheep, im afraid im being very dense today --- how do i add that to the right click menu by adding it to applications?
<thezenmaster> Hi y'all!
<TheSheep> W8TAH: the applications menu and the desktop's right click menu is the same thning
<W8TAH> ok
<thezenmaster> I just installed the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers and now my res is limited to 800x600@56hz ... it should do 1024x768@75
<thezenmaster> Nvidia Aladdin TNT2
<FrozenDawn> does anyone know how I can edit the "exit" menu on xubuntu ? (too many useless options, like hibernate ...)
<TheSheep> FrozenDawn: settings->sessions and startup settings
<W8TAH> is there someplace that xfce stores its menu in a text file so i can go look at it to find the right commands and stuff?
<FrozenDawn> thanks sheep
<W8TAH> TheSheep, it is showing up in my applications menu, but not on the right click menu -- i placed the launcher directly above Settings in the menu editor
<TheSheep> W8TAH: the menu is generated from files in /usr/share/applications/
<W8TAH> ok
<TheSheep> W8TAH: do you use a non-standard menu for the button?
<W8TAH> the right click button?
<W8TAH> no
<W8TAH> its whatever xubuntu came configured with
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how was that with "nice" again? The higher the value the more important the taks?
<losser> hola
<losser> alguno me podria decir como puedo montar un hd con dos particiones ntfs
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: man nice
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: man renice
<TheSheep> !es | losser
<losser> lo monte al hd pero me sale solo 1 particion ntfs del hd?
<ubotu> losser: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TheSheep> !ntfs | losser
<ubotu> losser: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<losser> oks
<losser> thanks
<W8TAH> TheSheep, did you receive my last info?
<TheSheep> W8TAH: yes, but I have no more ideas -- it works for me
<W8TAH> where on your application menu do you add them?
<W8TAH> above or below the include
<sqol> Can anyone shed some light for me? I'm trying to install Xubuntu from the cd, and i keep getting a 'The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.' error when the installer comes to partitioning. I've only got one 80gig hd in there, and i've got rid of everything on there- i'm not dual booting or saving anything, but i just can't seem to get it to format to...
<sqol> ...ext3. cheers in advance guys!
<W8TAH> sqol, use the alternate cd
<W8TAH> do the text install
<W8TAH> ive had similar issues and thats apparently the official work around
<sqol> righto- am i able to download and burn that from this current live cd?
<W8TAH> no -- you will need to get it from the website
<W8TAH> you depending on hardware you might be able to do so under the live cd actually
<W8TAH> depends if your burner is supported under the live cd
<sqol> i'll have a go, ta for your help
<W8TAH> no problem
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: does LinuxMCE also run on Xubuntu Feisty?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no idea, what is that?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: LinuxMediaCenterEdition
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: it looks quite nice to control your whole home entertainment and surveillance camera and and and and
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: www.linuxmce.com
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no gui here atm
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: :) I'll try it with Xubuntu feisty... maybe it works
<hyper_ch> it says Ubuntu 6.10
<Jonex> Is there a server version of xubuntu?
<Myrtti> um
<Myrtti> server version of ubuntu comes with no gnome, xfce nor kde
<Jonex> Oh, so, should I simply start with installing that, and then add what I want?
<TheSheep> Jonex: yes
<Myrtti> that's one possibility, yes
<aboyousif> is there a package of zend optimizer in php ?
<Catoptromancy> welll... I managed to kill my desktop
<Catoptromancy> terminal has full access
<Catoptromancy> what was the command to start up the desktop?
<Catoptromancy> I get gtk errors
<lied> hi
<lied> i had upgraded to the new release of xubuntu and now xubuntu stops at booting. BusyBoy "sh can't access tty: job control turned off" i only get a minimal shell
<grazie> lied: is that a normal boot? Have you tried a Recovery Mode boot?
<lied> grazie, it was a normal boot
<grazie> lied: worth trying Recovery
<lied> but its the same with recover mode except there is more output
<grazie> k
<lied> ant with recovermode it hangs by "floppy0: no floppy controllers found"
<lied> s/ant/and/
<grazie> have turned off the splash screen and quiet mode?
<lied> grazie, recover mode comes without splash...
<lied> i had changed nothing with splash manually
<grazie> yeah but for normal boot
<lied> grazie, no i boot normally with splash
<grazie> you can edit the grub menu manually on booting using e I think
<lied> I know boot with gentoo live cd and fix the menu.lst cause it sucks that i alway have to s/root(0,0)/root(0,1)
<lied> grazie, yeah 'e' is right but on the next boot it is the old conf
<grazie> yeah but the clue to your problem(s) will be in the boot messages I think
<lied> I'm very dissapointed with this upgrade. it destroyed my MBR, and my grub conf
<lied> grazie, oh ok, gentoo needs a little bit than i can edit the menu.lst ...
<lied> perhaps it is that xubuntu thinks its on hda1 but it is really on hda2 ...
<grazie> do you know where xubuntu is installed?
<lied> grazie, on hda2
<grazie> then check menu.list
<lied> done;
<lied> hd(0,0) was wrong and in fstab i hardcoded /dev/hda as /
<lied> ehm hda2 of course
<grazie> what do you have on hda1?
<lied> win2k
<grazie> ??!!
<lied> why not?
<lied> windows 2000 is the best windows ever :)
<lied> ah now it works
<grazie> no....the installer should never get confused about thinking win2k is linux
<lied> haha, I always have this with xubuntu/ubuntu/wte
<grazie> should report a bug
<lied> hm, it was no installtion in this point. I only wanted to upgrade to the newest release
<lied> xubuntu was installed on hda1 half a year ago
<lied> grazie, thx for your help. i nearly forgotten that
<kmindi> hey, I have a problem: The problem is the same problem that is described here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyKnownIssues/59618). Now I have this problem with the installed version (cause I changed it manually) but if I follow the howto I get until that point where to save the modified conf file but it is read only how can I make it?
<kmindi> please help me.
<kmindi> while waiting for answers I try to do it with a live cd.
<W8TAH> kmindi
<W8TAH> whats the issue
<hyper_ch> kmindi: you have to edit the file as root:   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kmindi> hyper_ch: sure, but it says there is no su/sudo command
<kmindi> (under this initframs point described in the howto)
<hyper_ch> kmindi: have you tried with sudo anyway?
<hyper_ch> do you still have a life cd?
<kmindi> i installed the xubuntu
<kmindi> and I am not using the live/desktop cd anymore
<lied> kmindi, do you boot with xubuntu install cd?
<kmindi> no
<lied> kmindi, which live cd do you use?
<kmindi> ?
<kmindi> I'm trying to fix it with dsl live cd.
<lied> kmindi, ah ok
<lied> have you already mounted your xubuntupartition?
<kmindi> but i tried it before with boot parameters in grup (according to the howto)
<hyper_ch> kmindi: then mount the partition, alter the xorg.conf and it's ok
<kmindi> ok.
<kmindi> sry but how can i mount the xubuntu partition
<kmindi> sudo mount (and then?)
<maddog39> oh thats easy
<lied> kmindi, cat /proc/partitions
<lied> then you try and error :)
<maddog39> mkdir -p /mnt/xubuntu
<maddog39> then mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/xubuntu
<maddog39> i think thats how it works
<kmindi> please more slowly
<maddog39> just run those commands in terminal
<maddog39> with sudo
<kmindi> ok wait.
<lied> maddog39, on dsl is no sudo afaik
<maddog39> nope
<maddog39> in dsl
<maddog39> u can emulate sudo
<lied> kmindi, try maddog's way if you fail highlight me ;)
<maddog39> by using su -c "command_here"
<lied> maddog39, for what?
<lied> just use ROOT!
<maddog39> lied, su -c "command_here" is a way to emulate sudo in DSL
<lied> maddog39, yeah but for what?
<maddog39> to run commands as root
<maddog39> under DamnSmallLinux
<maddog39> somebody asked
<maddog39> so i answered
<lied> maddog39, hm
<lied> maddog39, i thought you juste be "root" on a dsl live cd
<maddog39> im actually running an alpha build of Haiku atm, im not on linux
<maddog39> yes
<maddog39> but if you install it
<lied> kmindi, what is the output of the command id
<maddog39> you are a standard user
<lied> sure?
<maddog39> yup
<maddog39> brb
<lied> hm ok, than i'm wrong sry
<kmindi> oh man i'm so confuses
<kmindi> -s +d
<kmindi> whats the default password for dsl?
<lied> kmindi, su -c <command> don't work?
<lied> su -c passwd root
<kmindi> it asks for a password
<lied> mom i google for you
<kmindi> im doing already but did not find anything until now
<lied> sudo passwd
<lied> did this ask for a pw?
<lied> If you need to run a command as root, you simply type sudo [command] . If you want to stay root for as long as the shell session is open, type sudo su. The root password is unknown to the user, but if you need to login as root, type sudo passwd, supply a new one for root, and then you can use the command su root.
<kmindi> i thougt sudo wont work but it seems to work
<lied> hihi
<fabian> hi :)
<lied> hi fabian
<kmindi> so im working with the sudo command and that works
<kmindi> i mountet the hda1 partition
<kmindi> and now im browsing for the file
<kmindi> I think I made it.
<kmindi> Trying reboot
<fabian> kmindi: you're great
<kmindi> sure ^^.
<kmindi> but only with the help of others. ;)
<maddog39> back
<kmindi> Oh I thik it works
<fabian> gratulations, bye
<fabian> kmindi: see you :)
<fabian> bye
<kmindi|ibm-t20> yes it works as you can see
<kmindi|ibm-t20> thanks for your help guys
<jjesse> good afternoon, if i need to reconfigure my display, what is the easiest way to do that?  i'm pretty much an newbie to xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> question...can you do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to go from edgy to fiesty?
<vidd_laptop> ooppss...helps if i spell it right!
<TheSheep> jjesse: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jjesse> thanks TheSheep
<kmindi|ibm-t20> well... gn8 boys (and maybe girls (hopefully))
<vidd_laptop> !seen maxamillion
<superkirbyartist> Hi everyone.
<superkirbyartist> I'm looking for an Ogg Theora player that works well on a Pentium MMX laptop.
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: try vlc
<TheSheep> superkirbyartist: or mplayer
<TheSheep> (actually, I think they use the same code for ogg)
<vidd_laptop> anyone have drivers for the bcm4306 chipset?
<vidd_laptop> the windows drivers that is
<Sergo> hello all
<Sergo> what graphic interface does xubuntu use, gtk+ ?
<cliebow> vidd_laptop, google for it...fwcutter  and bcm43xx
<Sergo> X widget toolkit
<TheSheep> Sergo: gtk+2
<Sergo> thanks
<Sergo> =] 
<vidd_laptop> cliebow, did...and after looking though about 100 of the 1.8 MILLION pages...still no download link
<Sergo> but kubuntu
<Sergo> also gtk+2 /
<TheSheep> Sergo: kubuntu uses kde and qt
<TheSheep> Sergo: ubuntu uses gtk+2 and gnome
<TheSheep> gnomeui actually extends gtk
<vidd_laptop> cliebow, i get lots of info pages and instructions, but NO downloads
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: google for the exact file name
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: or even use the extension: feature of google
<cliebow> sudo apat-cache search  fwcutter
<cliebow> whoops
<Sergo> what software are desigen for xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> the fwcutter hasnt worked since mid december
<Sergo> that are gtk+ and gnome?
<Sergo> =] 
<cliebow> yeah hmm. i ama using it inppc
<TheSheep> Sergo: I think there was a nice list of good and lightweight gtk applications on the xfce wiki
<vidd_laptop> i need the stuff for ndiswrapper
<Sergo> ok, thanks
<vidd_laptop> i have a 4306 card...and it dont wanna work with the linux drivers
<TheSheep> Sergo: found it: http://wiki.xfce.org/recommendedapps
<Sergo> thanks!
<joselcehn> um...hullo there,can anyone helpmeout with an xubuntu install?
<TheSheep> !ask | joselcehn
<ubotu> joselcehn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joselcehn> right now i'm at the end of this 8-step quick setup once xubuntu has booted and you choose install on the desktop
<joselcehn> when it tries toformat the HDD it tellsme : The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed.
<joselcehn> btw. thx for your help :)
<TheSheep> joselcehn: you already have the partitions created?
<TheSheep> joselcehn: I remember there was a bug in the live cd
<joselcehn> yep. winxp was on the HDD,trying to get rid of it.:)
<Maybelline> huzzah!
<TheSheep> joselcehn: Bug #46135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46135 in ubiquity "Failed to create file system (with 'erase entire disk')" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46135
<joselcehn> ok.i'm looking at it right now
<TheSheep> joselcehn: try unmounting that partition first
<joselcehn> ok.im a terminal,using umount? (i'm still a n00b)
<TheSheep> joselcehn: you can just right-click on the disk on your desktop and select 'unmount'
<TheSheep> joselcehn: should work
<TheSheep> joselcehn: the windows disk
<joselcehn> ok....i'm on it
<TheSheep> btw, anybody seen the new launchpad in Opera? it's rather embarrasing...
<crimsun> they'd probably love to hear about it in #launchpad
<TheSheep> crimsun: you think so? :)
<vidd_laptop> the next version is gutsy? I hope that isnt the final name
<Pumpernickel> It is.
<Maybelline> that's what I thought about feisty
<TheSheep> might have been worse :)
<vidd_laptop> i guess
<vidd_laptop> what kind of stuff they got planned?
<joselcehn> hello again. unmounting the windoze partition didn't work same error message as before :( it stopped at 5%
<Jonex> Can I turn off the screen from the console?
<Jonex> Like a screen saver.
<joselcehn> it somehow mounted the windoze partition again( iguess it mus a some point to format it)
<Jonex> (its a laptop)
<Maybelline> Jonex: man xset
<TheSheep> Jonex: it has a build-in screensaver -- it will blank after a while of inactivity
<joselcehn>  --
<Jonex> TheSheep: But not turn off the screen?
<Jonex> Oh, found out I could simply close the computer :)
<Maybelline> Jonex: "xset dpms force off" does the trick from the console
<Jonex> how do i turn it back?
<TheSheep> joselcehn: there are also Bug #107259 and Bug #99908
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99908 in ubiquity "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99908
<Maybelline> Jonex: hit the space bar -- works for me
<Maybelline> ubotu: can he do a killall on thunar, then umount, then install?
<TheSheep> joselcehn: the last one has a fix, I think
<TheSheep> !bot | Maybelline
<ubotu> Maybelline: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheSheep> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<vidd_laptop> lol
<TheSheep> bon APTetite
<Maybelline> Do I look dumb, or what?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<TheSheep> Maybelline: sorry, just thought you're new here
<Maybelline> TheSheep: you'd be correct... new to IRC, not to Xubuntu, tho'
<Maybelline> I can take the ridicule, though... bring it.
<TheSheep> Maybelline: don't be angry, just wanted to explain it somehow, sorry
<joselcehn>  TheSheep: the last one?- you mean release?
<Maybelline> TheSheep: not angry at all... I've got to learn!
<TheSheep> joselcehn: the last bug I psated
<TheSheep> joselcehn: the Bug #99908
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99908 in ubiquity "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99908
<vidd_laptop> !bug1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> !bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<TheSheep> %)
<TheSheep> joselcehn: alternatively, you might try to open a directory, go to the preferences, last tab and disable the 'volume manager' -- I think this is the part that mounts the partition
<Maybelline> !bug 107259 has a fix, too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<Maybelline> Boot the desktop CD.
<Maybelline>   Go to Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager.
<Maybelline>   Select "File Manager".
<Maybelline>   Switch to the "Advanced" tab.
<Maybelline>   Click on the "Configure" link ("Configure the management of removable drives and media ...").
<Maybelline>   Uncheck "Mount removable drives when hot-plugged" and "Mount removable media when inserted".
<Maybelline>   Close all the windows just opened, and start the installer.
<joselcehn> Maybelline: ok. i 'm trying, thy a lot
<joselcehn> Maybelline: Grrbll, installer hangs, is there a place i can kill it?
<Maybelline> joselcehn: Don't know how safe it is, but you can killall ubiquity, I would think.  Are you sure it's hung, though?
<joselcehn> maybelline: yep. i tried to quit it 10 min. ago, and it asks me if i'm really sure about it. but none of th ebuttons respond...so i'll just kill it and restart .
<joselcehn> maybelline: ok. i killed it :) should i still unmount the winxp partition?
<Maybelline> joselcehn: yeah, go through the steps I outlined above, and make sure your HDD isn't mounted (cat /etc/mtab)
<Maybelline> joselcehn: working?
<joselcehn> HDD is scratching it seems to work! yay! thanks everyone!
<Maybelline> joselcehn: you bet
#xubuntu 2007-05-16
<godless> hey, how do I turn off the tooltips on the taskbar?
<godless> er 'task list'
<joselcehn> maybelline:it's copying the files :) thx again! i'm kinda of a n00b in linux, so forgive for bothering you with trivialities! btw this is my very first time on irc...kinda cool here :)
<ciro314> hello. i have installed transmission bittorrent client from source and i would like to uninstall it. is it possible? i'd like to install the latest version of this program
<maddog39> yes
<maddog39> ciro314, whats the name of the program?
<ciro314> transmission
<maddog39> ciro314, ok give me a minute to search for it in the repositories
<ciro314> i had no notice about that
<ciro314> i will search
<TheSheep> ciro314: if you still have the directory in which you installed, you may try to do 'sudo make uninstall' in it
<maddog39> ciro314, how did you install the program?
<ciro314> from source
<maddog39> ciro314, did you compile it with make
<maddog39> ok
<maddog39> then
<ciro314> ./configure
<maddog39> you cant uninstall it UNLESS they provide an uninstaller
<maddog39> open a terminal
<maddog39> and type: cd <space>
<ciro314> yes
<maddog39> <space> being a space
<ciro314> hahaha
<maddog39> and then drag the source code folder into the terminal window
<maddog39> and hit enter
<ciro314> yeah
<maddog39> ok
<ciro314> yes
<maddog39> once you've done that
<maddog39> then type: sudo make uninstall
<ciro314> done
<maddog39> ok, its uninstalled
<ciro314> perfectly
<ciro314> thanks
<maddog39> np
<ciro314> how would you install transmission??
<sysdef> cya
<ciro314> which way
<maddog39> umm
<maddog39> well since its not in the repositories
<maddog39> your best bet is to find a .deb package for it
<ciro314> it is not
<ciro314> could i use .deb on xubuntu?
<maddog39> well find one somewhere lol
<ciro314> oh
<maddog39> go to google
<maddog39> search
<maddog39> transmission filetype:deb
<maddog39> exactly like that
<ciro314> i found it yesterday
<maddog39> and look for a binary
<ciro314> but i did not know i could install deb packages
<maddog39> if you cant find a deb binary, then source is your only choice
<maddog39> ok
<maddog39> deb packages are debian software packages
<ciro314> deb packages should be opened with xarchiver??
<TheSheep> ciro314: no, with gdebi
<zials> you should install the deb package manager
<maddog39> U/K/Xubuntu is BASED on Debian
<maddog39> so all debian packages should work
<maddog39> or use the command line
<ciro314> ok. gdebi is on synaptic
<ciro314> and how could i uninstall a deb package?
<maddog39> yeah just install gdebi
<maddog39> you would go to synaptic
<maddog39> search its name
<maddog39> and click on the green/white box
<maddog39> and hit uninstall
<maddog39> then apply
<ciro314> aha. ok
<ciro314> it is very easy
<TheSheep> !enter | maddog39
<ubotu> maddog39: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheSheep> :)
<ciro314> thanks maddog39.
* vidd_laptop needs to get the windows drivers for his wifi card to work with ndiswrapper...but could only find an exe for it....
<vidd_laptop> is there a way to get the driver info out of it?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: you could try to attack it with cabextract, but I never used it
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: or just run it with wine
<vidd_laptop> ty...cabextract worked like a charm
<vidd_laptop> [comments regarding wine deleted as not to offend] 
<TheSheep> :D
<vidd_laptop> reboot again
<Lectus> does compiz work on xubuntu?
<Maybelline> yep
<aum> hi - got an old (1.8GHz, 256MB RAM) laptop, looking to install *buntu - xubuntu is tempting - can anyone tell me honestly about its drawbacks, and what I should watch out for?
<Lectus> once I install compiz package, how to set it to start a session with it?
<TheSheep> !compiz | Lectus
<ubotu> Lectus: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Merchelo> !info kernal compile
<ubotu> Package kernal does not exist in feisty
<TheSheep> aum: you should be fine -- this is more than enough for xubuntu. Especially if the hardware is older -- it will be probably well supported.
<TheSheep> aum: better use the alternate cd though, the graphical installer is known to have some bugs
<Merchelo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<aum> but are there any specific annoyances with xubuntu, especially for newbies?
<aum> it's my wife's laptop - she's a strictly games/email/web person
<TheSheep> aum: well, xubuntu lacks some gui applications and setting dialogs that are present in ubuntu -- most noticeably, you can't browse samba shares without installing an additional program
<TheSheep> aum: you can however always install any program from the ubuntu repositories
<Maybelline> aum: the only drawback to Linux in general is the gaming scene is still developing.  As for Xubuntu vs. Ubuntu, I only miss some of the interesting panel apps
<aum> no need for samba shares once she's on nix - she's the last windows user left in the house :)
<aum> the thing my wife will miss though is chatting to her daughter on msn messenger
<TheSheep> aum: I'm not sure, but I think that gaim supports msn
<Maybelline> aum: it does
<aum> and does gaim integrate well with the xfce WM?
<TheSheep> aum: you just won't see all the animated smilies, I think
<Lectus> aum: yes
<aum> such as, tray icon?
<Lectus> I'm using it now :D
<TheSheep> aum: yes, it's installed by default
<Lectus> yes
<aum> well, my wife will feel better with a laptop that loads/runs faster, for sure
<aum> competing against winxp here :P
<TheSheep> aum: you may want to disable some services you won't be using -- like for example the printing services
<TheSheep> aum: it will make it boot even faster
<Lectus> I've installed xubuntu and never needed to run WinXP again (only when I'm doing windows programming). For everyday use xubuntu works faster and has beautiful desktop.
<TheSheep> Lectus: you can set up a crosscompiler for windows programming ;)
<aum> does the xubuntu installer set up dual-boot?
<Lectus> yep
<Lectus> I installed it here as dual boot
<aum> sweet
<TheSheep> aum: yes, it looks if you have windows installed and includes it in the menu
<aum> k
<TheSheep> aum: just press esc when booting, and the menu will popup
<aum> so it doesn't show the grub menu by default?
<TheSheep> (I think it pops up always for 3 seconds0
<aum> that's long enough
<Lectus> I have a 40GB HD with 30GB partition with WinXP and 10GB partition with Xubuntu. And it's working great. I can even access my Windows NTFS partition, so I keep my music on the windows partition and listen to them on Linux.
<TheSheep> Lectus: you know there is a driver for windows that allows it to "see" ext2/3 partitions?
<Catoptromancy> ive duel booted before easikly
<Catoptromancy> but some reason this is being a pain
<Lectus> TheSheep: Is there one?
<TheSheep> Lectus: I think there are even two such drivers
<vidd_laptop> now i cant even get ndiswrapper to work
<TheSheep> Lectus: http://www.fs-driver.org/, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<Lectus> TheSheep: The easy way is just to set a FAT partition so both Windows and Linux can access it to exchange files
<Catoptromancy> this prepare partition menu is much more complicated
<TheSheep> Lectus: fat lacks both unix-like and windows-like file permissions :(
<Lectus> But NTFS read/write from Linux is enough for me :D
<Catoptromancy> would be easier to install edgy, and use the slider to partition
<Lectus> ntfs-3g is working great
<Catoptromancy> im at the prepare partition menu, how would I go about splitting one?
<Lectus> Hey... I need help installing/configuring compiz on Xubuntu with Geforce 2 card. Anyone can help me?
<Lectus> I really need to try those desktop effects :D
<Lectus> I think these are the steps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<aum> can the xubuntu installer safely resize ntfs partitions?
<TheSheep> aum: make a backup
<Catoptromancy> i did it once
<Catoptromancy> but some reason its a total pain now
* aum is doing a dry-run install on a winxp system within a vm box
<TheSheep> aum: since Microsoft didn't provide any documentation for the NTFS format, everything connected to NTFS is experimental and mostly based on reverse-engineering
<Lectus> I think it's safe, but it's nice to make a backup
<Lectus> also, I found easier to resize the partition with Partition Magic on windows
<Catoptromancy> Actually i just tried use the Alternate CD
<Catoptromancy> its much more easy to figure out
<vidd_laptop> how do i autostart ndiswrapper?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: how do you start it normally?
<Catoptromancy> has it already been installed and works?
<aum> the 'prepare partitions' stage in the livecd installer doesn't offer any way to resize the partitions, just the option to reformat
<Catoptromancy> aum, ya its a total pain
<Catoptromancy> I got fed up and used the alternate
<vidd_laptop> i have to type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" in a terminal
<Catoptromancy> ive nver done that
<aum> does the alternate installer have a resize partition option?
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> its was much easier
<Catoptromancy> jsut type in "50 gbs"
<Catoptromancy> Im sure live CD does too, but its a pain
<aum> can't find it on livecd - it only offers chance to destroy/format/recreate partitions
<Catoptromancy> I remember dapper or edgy, had a partition slider
<Catoptromancy> sooooo east to partition
<Catoptromancy> wish feisty also had a slider
<aum> oh wait, found gparted on livecd :)
<vidd_laptop> any ideas?
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: you can put a feature request on http://bugs.ubuntu.com, I guess
<Catoptromancy> I was should I clicked and checked every ooption for that
<Catoptromancy> request an old feature
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> vidd_laptop, I dont have a functional PC yet. I made a little tutorial on nidswrapper
<Catoptromancy> install ndis- common ndis-util
<vidd_laptop> did that
<Catoptromancy> I wont say what I can remember heh
<Catoptromancy> it might be wrong
<vidd_laptop> the card's WORKING...it's just not auto;loading
<Catoptromancy> you can get online with it?
<vidd_laptop> i am right now
<Catoptromancy> hmm
<Catoptromancy> no idea then
<vidd_laptop> i just dont want to have to type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" everytime i boot the machine
<vidd_laptop> i know there is a way...it worked in breezy....
<vidd_laptop> and i used the bcm43xx in dapper and edgy
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: ah, add 'ndiswrapper' to /etc/modules
<Catoptromancy> write a script, but im not sure how to make it autoload
<vidd_laptop> then feisty broke the bcm43xx driver
<Catoptromancy> ya listen to TheSheep heh
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: all modules mentioned in /etc/modules are modprobed at startup
<Catoptromancy> broke after upgrading?
<vidd_laptop> yeah....and on a clean install
<vidd_laptop> finally gave up today and went back to ndiswrapper....
<Catoptromancy> ndiswrapper -i finename.inf
<vidd_laptop> AFTER ordering 2 linux friendly replacement cards
<vidd_laptop> ant wait to install them
<Catoptromancy> open terminal in folder of 3 driver files
<Catoptromancy> i never installed cards,
<Catoptromancy> just moved a folder off my setup CD
<vidd_laptop> im made the changes...rebooting to test functionality
<Catoptromancy> with the 3 files
<vidd_laptop> brb
<Catoptromancy> sweet duel boot works
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, you are the MAN!
<Catoptromancy> heh
<TheSheep> :)
<vidd_laptop> Catoptromancy, make sure you put that in your tutorial
<vidd_laptop> also....VERY IMPORTANT.....
<Catoptromancy> it was actually for my uncle
<Catoptromancy> im gving him an old PC  with xubuntu
<Catoptromancy> he doesnt even own a computer
<vidd_laptop> let ppl know that if the stupid light dont come on when they first do modprobe ndiswrapper, to push the button on thier laptop
<Catoptromancy> ery specific
<vidd_laptop> im starting to wonder if this whole time, that i needed to push the button to get the bcm43xx driver to work
<vidd_laptop> im off to test!
<vidd_laptop> hhmmm
<vidd_laptop> now i feal stupid
* TheSheep pats vidd_laptop on the back
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: because you mispelled "feel"?  :-P
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: that's the nature's way to say "go get some sleep" ;)
<vidd_laptop> jlmc no...because i went banging my head against a wall to get my bcm43xx card to work for 2 1/2 months....
<j1mc> hi TheSheep
<vidd_laptop> and all i needed to do was push this stupid button
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: awww... :(
<j1mc> hehe
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: what kind of laptop is it?
<Catoptromancy> heh MS already froze in my duel boot
<vidd_laptop> ok....im off to do a clean install and test this
<j1mc> good luck, vidd_laptop
<TheSheep> hi j1mc
<vidd_laptop> then off to write a "careful what you do" tutorial;!
<vidd_laptop> j1mc, its a compaq presario 2200
<TheSheep> ugh, compaq :(
<vidd_laptop> The hp was doing the same thing
<vidd_laptop> and i have two new cards coming...for nothing
<vidd_laptop> of course, the only difference between the hp and the compaq is the branding and the case
<vidd_laptop> under the hood, they are identical
<aum> what's the minimum disk space for basic xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> 6 gb is good
<Catoptromancy> but really needs less
<TheSheep> aum: I think it first in 1.5GB, but make it 2GB if you want some additional applications later
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu crashes my instal with a 6gb
<Catoptromancy> in alt cd
<Catoptromancy> well freezes not crash
<vidd_laptop> how long does it site idle?
<Catoptromancy> the freeze?
<Catoptromancy> overnight
<Catoptromancy> heh
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<Catoptromancy> hours
<vidd_laptop> no....what part of the install
<Catoptromancy> install base i think
<vidd_laptop> use the alt-alt install....
<vidd_laptop> and enter the comand apic=no
<Catoptromancy> cool
<Catoptromancy> noooooooooo
<Catoptromancy> I just gave windows the 200gb partition
<Catoptromancy> instead of linux
<vidd_laptop> lol
<Catoptromancy> uggg
<Catoptromancy> I been installing OSes all day
* vidd_laptop wishes he had that much real estate to "accidentally" give away
<Lectus> I've installing OSes all week :O
<Lectus> I installed Kubuntu, then ubuntu, and now Xubuntu and finally like it
<vidd_laptop> ive been reinstalling the same OS for the last 2 months
<vidd_laptop> trying to "fix" this wifi card
<vidd_laptop> and it turns out it wasnt even broken!
<Lectus> i've been resizing my partition and reinstalling distros all month
<Lectus> I think it's an addicting thing
<vidd_laptop> then maybe you should get into the testing department
<Catoptromancy> IO hate doing this heh
<Lectus> I can't see a new distro then I'll install it to see how it looks o.o
<vidd_laptop> they always need ppl to test ISO's
<Lectus> I don't really the installing part... I like looking at something new
<Lectus> Windows just gets tired on eyes
<Lectus> I need new look 'n fell
<Lectus> feel
<Lectus> LOL
<Lectus> all distros usually have something really good... but also something bad that makes me try another one... it seems ubuntu is the perfect one for me, and Xubuntu is a lot better as it has what I like in Ubuntu plus a lighter window manager
<TheSheep> Lectus: in the end you always end up combining bits and pieces from various distros
<vidd_laptop> Lectus, the good thing about linux is you take the good, discard the bad, and LOVE your system
<TheSheep> Lectus: it's easy with *buntu*
<Catoptromancy> ive installed slackware, debian, opensuse, and WinXP just today
<Catoptromancy> going back to xubuntu
<Catoptromancy> actually im installing WInXP and Xubuntu twice today
<vidd_laptop> opensuse looks good...and when they slap the "Novell...a Microsoft Company" logo on it...it will be perfect!
* vidd_laptop is NOT a fan of Novell....too bad openSUSE is controlled by them
<Catoptromancy> I do have fedora and gentoo, dunno why I didnt try those
<vidd_laptop> Catoptromancy, make sure you put windows on first....
<Catoptromancy> got tired of installing
<Catoptromancy> Ya
<Catoptromancy> im totally reinstalling both
<vidd_laptop> Its so conceded, it thinks its the only one there!
<Lectus> yeah... windows is very boring at dual boot... it's safe to install windows first, and then add new partition to install linux
<Lectus> otherwise would lose grub
<vidd_laptop> Lectus, but if you put linux on first, windows will overwrite grub and your linux wont be able to boot
<Lectus> yes
<Lectus> that's what i said
<Lectus> windows should go first
<Catoptromancy> there is a way to make it so you can put Win after Linux
<Catoptromancy> but its a total hack
<Lectus> otherwise grub is overwrited by wiundows MBR
<BrendanM> Is there a way to set the screensaver so it automatically disables when certain other applications are running?
<vidd_laptop> yeah...i was looking at the keybord and not the sceen as i tped that
<TheSheep> BrendanM: some applications, like totem, mplayer or vlc can tell screensaver to not blank the screen
<vidd_laptop> anyone know what you have to do to get xfburn to make ISO's into install disks instead of frisbee's?
<Lectus> BrendanM: yes, put something weigthing on some key of the keyboard to keep something pressed and the screensaver won't come... just kidding... don't know, I think it's the applications that should handle that
<Jester45> to keep the screensaver from coming on try uninstalling the package xscreensaver or lower the time to 0 or raise to a huge number
<Jester45> does mpd need xine?
<TheSheep> Jester45: no
<Jester45> humm
<TheSheep> Jester45: uninstalling screensaver is not a good idea :)
<Jester45> mine used to play but now it does
<Jester45> why not? i did
<TheSheep> Jester45: check the volumes
<BrendanM> well, I don't want to get rid of the screensaver altogether
<BrendanM> I just would like it to not come on when I'm playing emulator games, for example
<manduski> i am running the add/remove program, but it keeps saying that there is a problem regarding me becoming root and an Xauthority file issue, how do I fix this?
<TheSheep> manduski: did you delete the .Xauthority file from your home directory?
<manduski> it's possible?
<manduski> no it's just blank
<TheSheep> manduski: enable displaying of hidden files in thunar
<manduski> hang on i just discovered that the file permissions on it were root:root
<manduski> oh boy
<TheSheep> manduski: that's hwat you get when you log in as root :/
<TheSheep> good night everyone
<Jester45> TheSheep: when i try to play
<Jester45> mpd stays at 00:00
<Jester45> and soon as i try to play it the deamon crashes or somthing. i have to restart it
<Catoptromancy> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 16 08:16:48 2007
<Catoptromancy> no clue
<Pumpernickel> bug 43233
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43233 in sudo ""sudo -k" fails when timestamp is in the future" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43233
<BFTD> hillo
<Malnilion> Anybody good with Samba around here?
<Malnilion> I've got a samba server setup on my Xubuntu box and I can browse it fine in Windows XP on another computer, however some folders and files register as meaningless letters and numbers and the files have no extensions.
<Malnilion> Show no extensions, rather.
<Malnilion> They do have extensions in actuality :)
<Malnilion> So, I was wondering whether there are certain characters I should avoid? Though no character looks too out of the ordinary...
<deCon> hi! i'm partitioning an old poor computer with xubuntu and it has two drives, but it is only recognizing IDE1 master (its the first screen of partitioning)...I have 6.8GB on the master, and 5GB on the slave, but again, the slave is not showing
<deCon> any suggestions?
<deCon> I need to know how to most effectively partition this old machine
<maxamillion> deCon: well i don't think its so much that the partitioner is only seeing one drive, but that it will only install the operating system to the first (iirc) and the second can later be formatted and used as auxilery storage
<maxamillion> brb
<deCon> maxamillion, wonderful...so if i wanted to maximize my old box...OLD box...how would i do this
<deCon> maxamillion, set up /boot and / on first, then /swap and /home on the next?
* maxamillion waits for shirish 
<shirish> does anybody how I can add shortcuts to xfce4 panel?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<vidd_laptop> right click on the panel and add a launcher
<vidd_laptop> launcher = shortcut
<shirish> vidd_laptop: for e.g. if i want to put exaile in xfce4 & its in Applications > Multimedia > exaile
<vidd_laptop> get the pathe for the app, make a launcher in the panel, direct it thru the correct path
<shirish> which means it still requires some work. cannot just use drag-n-drop like in Gnome
<vidd_laptop> not that im aware of
<vidd_laptop> but all good things require some work
<vidd_laptop> otherwise...imagine the bloat
<shirish> how do i make a launcher in the panel?
<Myrtti> you were just told, you know
<shirish> Myrtti: this is the first time I'm doing it
<Myrtti> [08:51]  < vidd_laptop> right click on the panel and add a launcher
<deCon> xubuntu install didn't detect my wifi card, any ideas why or if its finished, Gnome will detect?
<maxamillion> deCon: gnome technically doesn't detect anything, it just has applications that are front ends to the system that will automate some things for you
<vidd_laptop> deCon, what kind of card?
<deCon> vidd_laptop, its a netgear w311
<vidd_laptop> pci...usb...pcmcia?
<deCon> pci
<vidd_laptop> do a lspci,,,,,,see if it aint a broadcom 43xxchipset
<vidd_laptop> lspci | grep Broadcom
<deCon> waiting for install to finish, i'm just installing now
<maxamillion> deCon: do "lspci | grep Broadcom" and see if that command spits anything out
<shirish> Myrtti: vidd_laptop: while I've been able to make the launcher, I'm not able to move it nor am I able to give it the stock icon of exaile
<vidd_laptop> move it where?
<shirish> vidd_laptop: move it to the center of the panel away from other icons, but it likes to stick to some icon or the other
<Myrtti> the stock icon isn't in /usr/pixmaps
<vidd_laptop> you will most likely find the icon in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Myrtti> or actually, it doesn't have a stock icon
<Myrtti> let me see where I've got it
<Myrtti> oh yes, I forgot
<Myrtti> I use the svn
<Myrtti> nevermind
<vidd_laptop> shirish, you will need to add a spacer
<shirish> vidd_laptop: aha, a spacer
<vidd_laptop> and you can modify the spacer to a specific size if ya want
<shirish> vidd_laptop: I did that, does it mean for each icon I need I need one spacer?
<vidd_laptop> if you want a space for them
<vidd_laptop> i dont really play around with them cuzz i dont like a lot of clutter
<shirish> this is too much work for having spaces, don't think gnome doesn't do like that if I remember
<vidd_laptop> i condenced my taskbars onto a single bar
<vidd_laptop> just remember...this is NOT gnome
<maxamillion> xfce != gnome
<maxamillion> gnu != unix
<maxamillion> *nix != windows
<shirish> true
<vidd_laptop> *nix > windows
* maxamillion thinks that is enough fun trivia for the time being
<shirish> vidd_laptop: what do u mean you condenced your taskbars into a single bar, can u show me a screenshot to illustrate what you mean
<vidd_laptop> { } < windows
<vidd_laptop> is there a keyboard shortcut for screenshots?
<crimsun> printscreen.
<shirish> crimsun: hey there :)
<maxamillion> shirish: this is a screenshot of my machine from a couple says ago: http://swooh.kicks-ass.org/~adam/debianEtchXfce.png (running debian etch at the moment, but i have an identical screenshot running xubuntu edgy if you prefer that)
<vidd_laptop> now how to i get you a copy?
<shirish> maxamillion: are you using gimmie or something like that,
<shirish> vidd_laptop: you can always use imageshack or send me the file directly through ddc
<maxamillion> shirish: gimmie? ... never heard of it
* maxamillion googles gimmie
<shirish> maxamillion: then how did you manage to have such a cool-looking taskbar?
<maxamillion> shirish: uhmm... xfce default ... www.xfce.org
<maxamillion> ahhhh yeah, gimmie ... i remember reading about that
<maxamillion> shirish: right click the taskbar and select "customize panel"
<maxamillion> shirish: and where it says "full width" clickt he drop down and select "normal width"
<aussieman> anyone good at fixing azureus and firewall/iptables?
<maxamillion> aussieman: negative
<vidd_laptop> i cant get a screenshot
<aussieman> thanks
<shirish> ok, this is cool
<shirish> vidd_laptop: can't you go to accessories > take screenshot > and put a timer there something like 5 seconds?
<vidd_laptop> uhhh no...not an option for me
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: right click and add the screenshot plugin to your panel, take the screenie and then remove it from your panel
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: that's what i do
<vidd_laptop> shirish, you getting the file?
<shirish> it is stuck at waiting for transfer to begin
<shirish> perhaps we try again
<shirish> if this does not work then you can always upload it to http://imageshack.us & then gimme the link
<shirish> doesn't seem to be working vidd_laptop, perhaps you can upload it imageshack
<vidd_laptop> href="http://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnk6.png"
<vidd_laptop> i think
<maxamillion> wow ... that irc window seems crowded :(
* maxamillion huggles irssi
<vidd_laptop> irc is usually full screen
* vidd_laptop runs all his apps in full screen
<vidd_laptop> well...most of them
<maxamillion> ah
<maxamillion> i only run iceweasel in full screen
<Myrtti> http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/wp-content/gallery/screenshots/2006-10-13.png <3
<shirish> ok guys how do I add the take screenshot plugin to the panel, its not there in Add items to the panel
<maxamillion> shirish: yes it is, its installed by default
<vidd_laptop> just above spacer
<vidd_laptop> it had to be added by default...otherwise i wouldnt have it
<shirish> maxamillion: i can see it in Applications > Accessories but its not in add panel, there is spacer but above that I have sensor plugin no screenshot plugin
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, she must have installed xfce over ubuntu
<maxamillion> ahhhhh
<shirish> vidd_laptop: he, not she, and yes I have installed xfce over ubuntu
<maxamillion> shirish: "sudo aptitude install xfce4-goodies"
* shirish is a male
<vidd_laptop> shirish, it was a typo
<shirish> I have already installed xfce4-goodies way back
<maxamillion> oh
<vidd_laptop> you should drop back 10 yards and punt.....
<vidd_laptop> install xubuntu-desktop
<vidd_laptop> get ALL the good stuff
<shirish> http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/1848/additemstothepanelzm8.png
<shirish> I have already done that, but will still try it again
<vidd_laptop> personally....i would apt-get remove x11-common, apt-get autoremove, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vidd_laptop> get rid of ALL that gnome bloat but good
<shirish> vidd_laptop: I still want to hold on gnome so if i want to change, I can do it in jiffy
<vidd_laptop> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop....bam...back to the bloat
<shirish> vidd_laptop: I prefer aptitude so it would simply "sudo aptitude purge x11-common"
<shirish> bb in a while, gotta make lunch
<vidd_laptop> glad to hear that!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<shirish> til that time you guys carry on, I am going to have lot of queries for sure
<vidd_laptop> well...not about the lunch thing,,,,about the aptitude
<vidd_laptop> yeah...you get this kind of wacked out wierd stuff wen you install gnome first
<vidd_laptop> better to do a clean install and THEN add gnome
<vidd_laptop> preferably as a dual boot!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
* vidd_laptop needs to rack out....
<vidd_laptop> night all
<deCon> any reason the install is taking FOREVER? its been on the language-pack-en-base for about an hour...1% for this first hour
<maxamillion> deCon: what are the specs of the machine?
<deCon> maxamillion, ummm old. like a 400mhz P2 or so, with 128mb ram
<deCon> maxamillion, probably pc100 with a 6.8GB hdd
<deCon> maxamillion, IDE of course
<maxamillion> deCon: you might need to use the alternate installation iso image, i believe there were some issues with the latest ubuntu-base and machines with 128mb of ram using the liveCD (ubuntu-base is the core system that xubuntu is built off of)
<deCon> maxamillion, oh it is the alternate
<maxamillion> deCon: oh ... huh
<maxamillion> lemme check for bug reports
<deCon> maxamillion, could be a bad HDD, but it should work
<deCon> maxamillion, thanks
<deCon> maxamillion, i'm hoping the text gui is just lagging behind the actual progress, although i doubt it
<maxamillion> deCon: been known to happen actually ....
<deCon> maxamillion, *crosses fingers* ...how long do you think the avg install would be for an old box like this?
<deCon> unfortunately for me, the PC is also fairly loud, and its hooked up next to my bed :(
<maxamillion> ouch
<deCon> yep
<maxamillion> deCon: honestly i don't entirely know but i would guess 2 hours
<deCon> maxamillion, hopefully ack
<maxamillion> deCon: yeah ... i don't see anything in the bug reports on it
<maxamillion> deCon: try ctrl+f1 or ctrl+f2 and see if either of those gives you a verbose output of what its doing (i can't remember which function key does it)
<deCon> maxamillion, in a different realm, i have a logitech keyboard that i'd like to fix the setup on...feisty full release...i have a remote I would like to use again, and to configure side scrolling with my mouse 3, as well as get full function of my keyboard shortcut keys
<deCon> any of the three will make me more happy
<deCon> mostly getting the multimedia functions out of the remote and keyboard
<deCon> maxamillion: nothing..no response
<maxamillion> deCon: i have very little experience with the remote so i probably wouldn't be of much help
<deCon> maxamillion: any ideas where i could find ubuntu/linux support for something so specific?
<maxamillion> deCon: hmm.... yeah, i think it is safe to say that the installation froze ... but at the same time there were reports of the installer "freezing at 85%" for a few hours and then continuing on like normal
<maxamillion> deCon: honestly, ubuntuforums.org or google will be your best bet for something like that
<deCon> maxamillion, i can hear things working...but no GUI response. so it should be fine if i just let it run its course?
<maxamillion> deCon: i can't promise much, but as long as the hardware is chugging along its rather likely that things will result well in the end
<deCon> maxamillion, right. i think i can configure some of the things through "keyboard shortcuts"..but the remote may be an issue
<deCon> one other off hand question, i have a dongle for input of video sources into my video card, and i like to plug gaming consoles in to use with my monitor, would you have any idea where to find, or what to do to enable this feature? In windows it is a proprietary driver? Should i just try it in WINE?
<maxamillion> deCon: it would probably be a feature of the graphics card driver ... what manufacturer makes the card? (ati, nvidia, etc.)
<deCon> maxamillion, nvidia
<deCon> maxamillion, researching now .... but i'm curious how to change default apps...like the music player. cuz i have the keyboard shortcuts working
<maxamillion> deCon: good news, nvidia offers the best linux configuration tool for graphics cards to date
<maxamillion> !nvidia | deCon
<ubotu> deCon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maxamillion> deCon: that is how to install the driver and then info on the tool ....
<maxamillion> deCon: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-t.html
<maxamillion> deCon: if that tool doesn't install automatically with the drivers, then just install the package "nvidia-settings" with the package manager of your choice
<naoise> maxamillion, apparently my remote works...i accidentally pressed the standby button, and of course ACPI doesn't work right yet
<maxamillion> naoise == deCon ?
<naoise> maxamillion, yes...how do i change my name CLI style?
<BFTD> maxamillion!!!!
<BFTD> where have you been
<BFTD> its been weeks
<mrynit2> how can iget XFree86 installed? this app i want says it needs 3.3.6
<maxamillion> BFTD: its been 1 week and i have been uber busy .... final exams, work, and now i have 12 days to find a new place to live because i didn't realize my lease is up reallly soon
<maxamillion> mrynit2: xfree86 hasn't been current for years, xorg is the system that replaced it and retains reverse compatibility
<mrynit2> hmm
<maxamillion> naoise: /nick <name>
<BFTD> !!
<BFTD> pity
<maxamillion> i know
<naoise> it didn't change
<maxamillion> naoise: hmmm...
<maxamillion> worked here
<naoise> ugh, and now i can't click my power icon...wow i am having issues
<maxamillion> :(
<naoise> any ideas why my power icon slid off to the upper right corner where i can't see it
<naoise> it has been creeping the last two or three reboots
<maxamillion> naoise: screen position
<maxamillion> naoise: if its a CRT just move it, if its a LCD then auto-focus
<mrynit2> i get this "You must have XFree86 installed." when i run the install file
<naoise> fixed it, just moved my workspace things
<maxamillion> naoise: my LCD does that everythime it hybernates ... dunno why but it has something to do with X11 and the LCD, but i know it isn't linux's fault because my lcd at work doesn't do it
<maxamillion> naoise: ah ok
<maxamillion> mrynit2: strange
<mrynit2> no source
<naoise> oh, and btw, the install of xubuntu is running well, its at 20% now
<maxamillion> naoise: awesome
<naoise> "/nick <decon>" should work?
<maxamillion> naoise: oh no no
<maxamillion> sorry
<maxamillion> naoise: /nick decon
<naoise> still doesn't
<maxamillion> naoise: without the < >
<maxamillion> oh ..
<maxamillion> hmm
<naoise> there we go
<maxamillion> naoise: ahhh, yeah
<maxamillion> :)
<deCon> ...why doesn't my ACPI work? it just shuts off all xorg type things...my monitor goes black and even when i hit the physical power button, the computer continues, but no visual
<deCon> maxamillion, I <3 open source...you couldn't get knowledge like yours even if you paid a crappy company..and often, do not. THANK YOU so much
<maxamillion> deCon: probably because your motherboard doesn't support acpi and the kernel is just "forcing" the boot option
<maxamillion> deCon: anytime :)
<deCon> maxamillion, oh...my mobo supports it
<maxamillion> oh ... hmmm
<deCon> maxamillion, i'm running a very nice computer, but for some reason..it didn't work in edgy, and it hasn't worked in feisty
<maxamillion> deCon: acpi is just strange to be honest, my friend bought a brand new top of the line ASUS mobo and had to wait 2 kernel releases for acpi to work on it
<maxamillion> deCon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI?highlight=%28acpi%29
<deCon> maxamillion, thanks...i think i'm going to refresh x because a couple things didn't work...brb..continuing the troubleshooting, hoping to teach myself more and more in the next couple semesters, and by taking intro to unix
<maxamillion> deCon: oooo, unix classes are good
<deCon> maxamillion, should help me a lot on understanding this all?
<maxamillion> deCon: uhmm... yes and no
<maxamillion> deCon: more so just some background concepts because technically gnu != unix but gnu is very "unix like"
<deCon> maxamillion, well it will be a start i guess...i'm hoping to teach myself everything i need to know on my own, since school sucks at doing that
<deCon> brb
<deCon> kk restarted
<deCon> everything is back to normal, although it just asked me to reconfigure my firewall..as if i had never done it
<maxamillion> firestarter?
<deCon> yep
<maxamillion> yeah ... good program
<maxamillion> not sure why it would ask you to do that though
<deCon> ill ignore it until there is a problem
<deCon> it shouldn't run as an icon on my taskbar should it?
<maxamillion> deCon: nope
<maxamillion> deCon: should run in daemon mode
<deCon> maxamillion, kk thought so
<maxamillion> deCon: i run debian on my home machine and it even has its own output during the boot process :)
<deCon> i'm quite disappointed that the corporate scum of M$ can't release their greed enough to allow open-source users to have full functionality
<deCon> i switched over two months ago hoping to just lose gaming, but i keep running into more issues i can't seem to find a replacement for
<deCon> and i HATE rebooting
<maxamillion> deCon: well, on one hand i can understand because they would lose ALOT of money and have to fire alot of employees but on the other idealistic side it does annoy me
<maxamillion> deCon: yeah ... rebooting is annoying
<deCon> maxamillion, everyone would switch
<mrynit2> are there any good linux fps games that will run on a 8mb agp 2 card
<deCon> mrynit2, have you *tried* ActionCube or nexuiz?
<maxamillion> mrynit2: uhmmm..... nexuiz might
<mrynit2> d/ling now
<deCon> mrynit2, it may be time to spend $40-100 on an amazing new card
<mrynit2> im using the defualt install s3 drivers tho
<mrynit2> this is the old p3 comp
<maxamillion> mrynit2: yeah, the opengl rendering for it should make the game playable
<maxamillion> mrynit2: its basically an open source clone of unreal tournament: game of the year edition
<mrynit2> this card ran hL1 ok on win2k
<maxamillion> mrynit2: yeah, then you should be fine with nexuiz
<deCon> do you know if there is a *free* VoIP provider?
<deCon> full service calls ?
<maxamillion> deCon: not since scype went subscription only .... no :(
<deCon> we can only hope that people will prevail over profit one day.......one day
<deCon> i guess that will a large part of what i do with my CS MS
<deCon> contribute to the community
<mrynit2>  asterisk>
<maxamillion> yeah, i am about to start my 4th year of my CS undergrad and then on to CS masters and i plan to be a core dev of something by this time next year
<deCon> maxamillion, is there pay in the open-source community...i know its an oxymoron, but i know there are companies like SUN etc
<deCon> i'm finishing my AS this summer and then onto my CS/MS 4 yr
<maxamillion> deCon: there is alot of pay in open-source, like people with RedHat certifications make good money being technicians
<deCon> rather, 2.5 year
<deCon> maxamillion, i guess this is the beginning to my long path
<maxamillion> deCon: yup :)
<deCon> its inherent to help in such a community, since my ideals are placed in socialism
<deCon> hows mythTV? is it as good as everyone speaks of it?
<maxamillion> deCon: not only that but alot of business user space applications are being written in multi-platform languages these days (mainly java) so you can code on linux, run on whatever
<maxamillion> deCon: yes, i am currently (slowly) building a DVR box for my living room that will run mythTV
<deCon> maxamillion, interesting, so what languages do you hope to/actually do work with? i hear python is quite the hot language these days
<deCon> but where is the pay, i'm generally doing a CS BS/MS program for the money, so that i can do my own start-ups and whatnot..i know it'll get me somewhere, i just want to make sure i'm not screwing others when doing so
<maxamillion> i write in python for fun (and for classes that let us choose the language) but i will probably end up coding Java for a living
<deCon> java is quite the popular language, what others are the big ones?
<maxamillion> Java seems to be the hot language for application programming, php and python for web development, and ruby/ruby-on-rails also for web devel
<deCon> any idea how to run me through a mythTV install? ..i have the package and its open in Archive manager...
<deCon> ahh, so mainly java for what i'm seeking...web does not interest me that much
<maxamillion> deCon: uhmmm... mythTV is in the repositories "sudo aptitude install mythtv" ... done
<kumamoto> maxamillion: have installed ruby-on-rails?
<deCon> maxamillion, then why would there need be an option to download?
<maxamillion> kumamoto: nope, haven't ever touched it ... just know people who code it for a living
<kumamoto> ah
<maxamillion> deCon: for people not running debian/ubuntu
<deCon> maxamillion, excellent...any idea for the extra themes/plugins?
<maxamillion> deCon: www.xfce-look.org
<maxamillion> deCon: www.xubuntu.org <---lots of resources there :)
* maxamillion admins the site
* maxamillion is aware the css needs work
<deCon> maxamillion, actually i'm in ubuntu feisty...i was just hopping in here to talk about the other install i'm running, which is stuck at 65% right now..
<deCon> plus...its more busy in the main forum
<maxamillion> yeah ... i think that is a known issue, it should pass given some time ... there were a few unexplained oddities in the feisty installer
<maxamillion> deCon: i have been a debian gnu/linux user for over 7 years now and i plan to start learning FreeBSD inside and out this summer and then onto OpenSolaris ... want to know as much *nix as i can :)
<kumamoto> I have been playing with opensolaris using nexentaOS and if you don't have a bsd background man it is hell to work with
<kumamoto> sorry to butt in that was just my 2c
<maxamillion> kumamoto: no worries
<maxamillion> kumamoto: yeah, i have played with freebsd a little but don't know much about it ... plan to buy "The Complete BSD" O'Reilly publication and familiarize myself with the entire system
<deCon> have you been switching in and out of main OS's...or running one main one, and switching over to others?
<maxamillion> deCon: always run debian or "a debian" on my home machine and just kinda play with others on the side
<deCon> debian just work properly?
<maxamillion> deCon: interesting link: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=independence <---shows how much of the linux world is made up of debian
<deCon> umm, so i ran mythtv, without doing something i think...and its running, but uh....ya..its on my main desktop
<maxamillion> deCon: uhmm... debian is stable and secure above all else
<maxamillion> deCon: you asked how to install it, not how to use it ;) ...
<deCon> lol
<maxamillion> deCon: you should be able to just exit the program and be back at your desktop
<deCon> yep
<maxamillion> but yeah ... "ubuntu is debian" just with alot of hack and slash stuff going on to make it more geared towards the desktop user
<maxamillion> debian is more of a "pure" gnu/linux distro ... so to speak
<deCon> more cli oriented?
<maxamillion> deCon: uhmm... yeah i guess you could say that
<deCon> depends on distro..
<maxamillion> deCon: i do all of my system administration in the cli anyways so even on xubuntu i didn't really notice much of a difference
<deCon> so your more of a computing user, not a graphics user
<deCon> xubuntu for performance..
<maxamillion> deCon: pretty much ... i mainly just code
<deCon> what do you code? ....like what types of applications or why?
<maxamillion> deCon: i enjoy xfce and have used it for a long time (before xubuntu even existed) and i like a graphical user interface but there are just certain things i like better in the cli
<deCon> because i've become a computer user mainly because of gaming originally, and now i'm interested in being able to fix/admin everything about all my tech...since i have a psp, a python-able phone, and a few other similar devices
<maxamillion> deCon: i mainly just code for class and random stuff for work (i have a student level system admin job for my college campus)
<deCon> i'm a power-user that has suddenly taken an interest in how/why things operate, and what i can do to make them more appropriate for my power use...like i want to learn to add features to things
<maxamillion> deCon: yup ... open source is the place for you
<deCon> i hope so, cuz i was fairly lost, but i think i just need to give myself some time to learn
<maxamillion> deCon: yes, its a long road that will really just come to you in time ... its kinda one of those things that once you learn the basics... the rest will come to you in the form of experience
<deCon> its just so intimidating coming from such an area where the "how" doesn't really come into play...and there is an overwhelming amount of content because of the types of code out there...it boggles me and its hard to figure out where to start
<maxamillion> deCon: here is a good place :)
<deCon> well thanks for the help, where are you from..cuz its late where i'm at
<maxamillion> deCon: Texas
<maxamillion> deCon: its 3:30am here
<deCon> ahhhh....
<deCon> utah here
<maxamillion> i _should_ sleep ... but i don't have to wake up till noon tomorrow so i'm not too worried
<deCon> any ideas for a kid to start learning programming? next semester i think i'm taking intro to unix and this semester is intro to C++
<deCon> haha, i tell myself that all the time, but the last week i've been up til four and woken at 2pm
<maxamillion> nice
<maxamillion> C++ isn't a bad place to start, you will probably learn some good and some bad programming habbits that kinda come with the territory of the language (you will learn in time that C++ is a complete hack job of a programming language)
<maxamillion> but over all i think C++ and/or Java are good starting points
<deCon> i did java in 2003, but as an indy study in high school...so i half assed the hell out of it, and can't remember anything
<maxamillion> C++ is good because it teaches you a decent number of "low level" concepts but doesn't let you completely shoot yourself in the foot without throwing a warning or two at compile time
<maxamillion> Java is a very "safe" language
<maxamillion> good language, just very safe
<deCon> how would you describe python? One of my very intelligent programmer/advanced networking linux user friends recommended checking it out because it was "perfect". And this guy seemed to be as power-user in the *nix world as anyone i had ever met
<deCon> how do you fake actions in irc?
<maxamillion> fake actions?
<maxamillion> like ...
* maxamillion this?
<deCon> yes
<crimsun> I've never heard of C++ as a hack job
<maxamillion> crimsun: you are kidding right?
<crimsun> I've heard people say they strongly dislike, even hate, C++
<maxamillion> well, yes
<maxamillion> deCon: /me whatever
* deCon grabs old C++ and Java books and dusts them off
<maxamillion> deCon: python is "perfect" in alot of ways, but imperfect in others ... its probably my favorite language to code in and it has a very solid foundation within the *nix community and i think its something that should be learned
<maxamillion> deCon: but i think you should learn C, C++, or Java before you learn Python so you truly appreciate what all python does for you
<crimsun> Python is a great language for many, many uses.
<deCon> and my phone and PSP can use it!
<maxamillion> crimsun: i wrote a compiler for class in Python :)
<crimsun> There is no one language that does everything brilliantly (easily and efficiently)
<deCon> maybe i should start there as an independent learning endeavor
<crimsun> Everything depends on the requirements and the task.
<deCon> they all have strengths and weaknesses, but python is favored..yes?
<deCon> example?
<maxamillion> deCon: if you learn python first then when you go to learn other languages you will say "omg, its so much easier in python... why don't they do it like <blah>?"
<deCon> maxamillion, i literally went over to my 4+ year stack of textbooks and grabbed my C++ and Java books
<maxamillion> nice
<crimsun> Python is awesome for creating an X Window System-based GUI application.
<deCon> maxamillion, so i've heard...haha
<deCon> it has to start somewhere, i didn't even think i still had them
<crimsun> It's also brilliant for creating Web-based applications, frameworks, and whatnot.
<crimsun> It's brilliant for code generation and for sequencing.
<maxamillion> deCon: python is interpreted and slow, so it wouldn't be entirely geared for writing a server daemon in to handle high traffic .... for example
<crimsun> It would be madness, however, to write a realtime operating system that runs on an 80386 in Python.
<deCon> so how do you get so turned-on to code? ...i'm usually more of a browser/gamer....but i have ADD so i get distracted with small stupid things, its hard to stay on task for things such as coding....any tips for getting into it?
<maxamillion> deCon: its really just kind of a sense of enjoyment and accomplishment when you write software that does something productive and/or useful
<deCon> maxamillion, i'm sure once i get myself some motivation, i can gain that
<deCon> just need to work on myself first :P
<maxamillion> deCon: fair enough
<deCon> any recommends for ubuntu feisty...for programming software?
<maxamillion> deCon: heh... depends on how much torture you want to put yourself through
<deCon> ack, no torture haa
<crimsun> Ubuntu's founder is a proponent of Python.
<maxamillion> deCon: well then you need to install a package called "build-essential" and that will get you C/C++ compiler (among other developer tools) .... python comes installed with the main system so no worries there and just use gedit for coding
<maxamillion> deCon: or if you want a nice IDE, try a package called geany
<deCon> so once my code is 'complete' and i want to test for errors, assuming its C++, how would i run it
<maxamillion> deCon: you would have to compile it with g++ and then execute the resulting ELF binary
<maxamillion> ok, i need to go to bed
<deCon> later, thank you!
<maxamillion> deCon: it has been fun, i'm sure i will see you around the channel some other time
<deCon> oh yes
<maxamillion> crimsun: take care
<maxamillion> night night
<deCon> can someone tell me why this install has been taking 5 hours
<deCon> ?
<deCon> it stuck at 1% then continued...is at 65% and has been for 1.5 hours, just like it did at 1%
<Gerro> no clue, did you have minor power outage or is it overheated?
<Gerro> retry if you like
<Gerro> xubuntu is a refined taste not a poor excuse to keep using extremely old hardware, what your cpu rate?
<belco> Hi all, first time here, newbie with xubuntu
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> i don't know how i got rid accidentally of the application bar i configured (lower panel)
<MaxFrames> i can't figure out how to restore it :(
<Myrtti> double click on the remaining panel
<Myrtti> pick customize panel
<MaxFrames> re
<MaxFrames> Myrtti: there is no remaining panel
<MaxFrames> I have tried to open the settings manager and then clicking on "panel", but nothing happens
<MaxFrames> (meaning that no settings window appears)
<MaxFrames> i forgot to say that I had eliminated all panels except this one, so now I have no visible panels
<belco> @ MaxFrames: try Alt+F5
<MaxFrames> nothing happens
<belco> sorry
<belco> Alt+F2
<MaxFrames> if I hit ALT+F2, a "run program" popup window appears
<belco> try then to type in xfce4-panel
<MaxFrames> excellent :)
<MaxFrames> back to normal
<belco> nice
<makki> after update no taskbar!! please help to return it
<TheSheep> makki: press alt+f2, then type 'xfce4-panel'
<makki> its back thank you
<TheSheep> makki: save the session when logging out and it should stay
<makki> ok thank you again
<Brouken> hi there. is there any way to force 100hz to different resolutions with ati's fglrx drivers in feisty fawn ? it just sticks to 85hz even when i change hz from the display settings to 100hz.
<belco> Q: Is it possible to tell Firefox what to use for RTSP protocol ?
<Catoptromancy> Is it possible to run a command line from another partition?
<Catoptromancy> I can easily access my windows partitions with linux
<Catoptromancy> So I can make a shell script that easily launchs a program in wine
<ivo> hello, I'm trying to configure the wireless network at university but the wpa_gui "COULD NOT GET STATUS FROM WPA_SUPPLICANT"... I didn't get any further on the web, can anybody help me?
<TheSheep> !wifi | ivo
<ubotu> ivo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<masked_marsoe> is there any way to get the compose key function working?
<masked_marsoe> as with regular ubuntu through keyboard options
<thefirstdude> I'm having trouble reading dvds?
<thefirstdude> with suse, no problem, but with xubuntu I can't read 'em?
<thefirstdude> I go to /media/
<kiev3> hello :) can anyone tell me whats the minimal requirements for xubuntu to run?
<thefirstdude> it recognizes it's a dvd
<thefirstdude> but not see anyfiles in it
<thefirstdude> vlc can't play dvd either
<W8TAH> ok -- how do i override / change the password rules in xubuntu?
<Lectus> Hey! Are most people here using Xubuntu installed from apt-get xubuntu-desktop or a Xubuntu clean install from the CD? (just curious about it)
<W8TAH> clean install from cd -- using alternate cd
<thefirstdude> how can I tell apt-get to install missing dependencies for an already installed package?
<W8TAH> id try just re-installling it and let it pull them in-- but im a rookie so who knows
<gnomefreak> thefirstdude: if its installed it should have all depends installed also
<thefirstdude> gnomefreak, it has like recommended files, and suggested files that it actually needs
<thefirstdude> that's what I wan
<thefirstdude> t
<gnomefreak> thefirstdude: recommends and suggested are not needed at all but using aptitude will install them
<gnomefreak> thefirstdude: remove it than sudo aptitude install package
<thefirstdude> aptitude vd apt-get?
<gnomefreak> aptitude grabs recommended and suggested packages were as apt-get doesnt
<gnomefreak> .win 10
<Catoptromancy> isnt there a way to edit the xfce menu? Not the usual but the entries in "include"
<Maybelline> Catoptromancy: in the menu editor, r-click the --include--, and say "Add external"
<deCon> ive been working on this damn installation on an old box all night, and i just woke up to run its first boot....
<deCon> this is what i get... /bin/sh:can't access tty: job control turned off *initrams)
<deCon> any ideas?
<deCon> i entered "yes" and now its just cycling a line of y's down the left side of screen
<Catoptromancy> Maybelline, I want to erase a menu item, not add one
<Maybelline> Catoptromancy: Oh, you want to edit the debian system menu?
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> Wine has it own whole menu system ill never use
<Catoptromancy> next to system and office
<Maybelline> Catoptromancy: if you don't mind hackin' a bit, check out /usr/share/menu
<Maybelline> Catoptromancy: that might do somethin'
<Catoptromancy> those are all programs under the menus
<Catoptromancy> I want the whole menu gone
<Catoptromancy> of Wine
<Maybelline> Catoptromancy: I guess I don't understand.  You want the --include-- menu gone, or an entry ON the --include-- menu?
<Catoptromancy> and entry on the include menu
<Catoptromancy> an*
<Catoptromancy> Wait
<Catoptromancy> ill see if the 1 program I need wine for has source code
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> wow lost my desktop
<Catoptromancy> My icon in thunar to move to desktop is gone
<Catoptromancy> well I dont really need it anyway
<Catoptromancy> seems all my stuff just downloads to home
<deCon> can someone help me please? I'm at some sort of cli after first install on a 350mhz 128mb ram box. it says busy box then an error and a prompt
<Matty_b> hi :)
<Matty_b> probably hear this one all the time but i'm trying to install xubuntu on a EPIA 800 with a C3 CPU :) any tips?
<Catoptromancy> what happened to install?
<Catoptromancy> Tried Live CD?
<deCon> no
<Catoptromancy> Alternate CD is alot easier to install on more PCs
<Catoptromancy> expcially the older ones
<Matty_b> ahh yes i was told that...
<Matty_b> the live cd just freezes
<tonyyarusso> Very much so - actually I prefer the alt even for new boxes, but that's me
<Catoptromancy> IF your totaly sure you want xubuntu, jsut backup your files, and use Alternate CD
<Catoptromancy> Ive installed a few distros and Xubuntu by far the easiest and best looking
<Catoptromancy> and fastest
<Matty_b> really i got it running on an old 550 celeron ...it reminds me a bit of 3.11
<Maybelline> Catoptromancy: check this out http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/04/howto-remove-menu-entries-from-the-system-menu/
<Matty_b> as in windows obviously :)
<Catoptromancy> THX May
<Maybelline> np
<Catoptromancy> I just a clean duel boot, lost all my settings
<Catoptromancy> wine jsut wasnt working right for a few programs
<deCon> can someone help me please? I'm at some sort of cli after first install on a 350mhz 128mb ram box. it says busy box then an error and a prompt
<TheSheep> deCon: what does it say above the busybox message?
<deCon> nothing
<deCon> TheSheep, /bin/sh:can't access tty: job control turned off
<Lectus> Catoptromancy: What distributions have you tried?
<deCon> TheSheep, that is below it..then it continues to a prompt called "(initramfs)"
<deCon> am i missing something? isn't there a gui?
<deCon> when i hit help, it gives a list of commands...but i want to get to a desktop envior
<TheSheep> deCon: busybox is kind of an emergency shell that comes up when the system fails to start normally
<deCon> TheSheep, ugh...
<TheSheep> deCon: the 'job control' message is normal, as busybox doesn't have it
<TheSheep> deCon: the reason why you dropped to busybox should be above it
<deCon> TheSheep, any ideas? no other warnings are given before this
<TheSheep> try typing 'dmesg|tail'
<deCon> TheSheep: there is a message below about the tty, but that is it
<deCon> TheSheep, "tail" works...but no dmesg
<deCon> TheSheep: and its just a cursor blinking below, nothing has happened yet
<TheSheep> press ctrl+d
<TheSheep> you say there is no dmesg?
<deCon> TheSheep: correct, no dmesg command, ill try the ctrl+d....i googled the problem, and it seems to be a bug
<deCon> TheSheep: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Catoptromancy> Lectus, slackware, gentoo, debian, opensuse
<Catoptromancy> gentoo froze my old laptop, but still should have worked, slackware couldnt even get installed
<Catoptromancy> I think I might have liked debian it had xfce
<pleia2> it does
<deCon> TheSheep, should i try edgy instead?
<TheSheep> deCon: yes, that may work. you should also verify the cd from which you installed
<TheSheep> deCon: do you use sata disks?
<deCon> TheSheep: no they are IDE, and apparently the issue is on 6.10 as well
<deCon> TheSheep: I just can't find the fix yet
<Lectus> I've tried Mostly Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu... and also play a bit with Mandriva.... I like ready to run distros, as I don't have time to complex installations. I liked Ubuntu, but KDE seems to run faster and yet has more features. I liked XFCE (I'm running xubuntu now). I liked Xubuntu a lot, but it seems to miss a lot of applications available in ubuntu and kubuntu. Also, I didn't notice much perfomance gain by using XFCE instead of 
<Lectus> All these choices are nice, but also confusing.
<pleia2> Lectus: with the exception of some dock apps, you can run most kde and gnome apps in xfce
<deCon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084
<TheSheep> deCon: the information you provided is not enough to say what is the problem -- busbox comes up always when the system fails to start
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96084 in initramfs-tools "boot - /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" [Medium,Needs info] 
<TheSheep> deCon: that error is normal, busybox doesn't have job control and will never have, it's not a bug
<deCon> TheSheep: so how do i bypass it to get to desktoP/
<TheSheep> deCon: you need to fix the real problem -- the one that caused you drop to busybox in the first place
<TheSheep> deCon: try pressing alt+ctrl+f1, f2, f3, etc. to see if there are no messages on any of the other consoles
<Lectus> I liked Kubuntu set of applications better (example: Kopete works better for me than Gaim). I think I'll install Kubuntu again, and just download XFCE and when I want a lighter window manager I login into it.
<deCon> TheSheep: rebooting, will try...I may have to change BIOS things as well, its looking for ACPI and the box doesn't have that
<Catoptromancy> Lectus, I actually delete a few programs on a clean install and put Kprograms
<Catoptromancy> I dont really care what a distro comes with, if the program I was is still available
<deCon> TheSheep: well, i'm in BIOS, any suggestions?
<Lectus> I see... but it takes some time. I like all KDE programs, I just like XFCE better. So, for me it's easier to install Kubuntu and download XFCE than install Xubuntu and download KDE programs.
<Catoptromancy> I think debian had gnome
<Catoptromancy> very meh
<Catoptromancy> xfce does what I want, usually and looks good
<pleia2> debian loads up gnome by default, but you can install xfce and kde (and enlightenment and fluxbox and a zillion others...)
<Catoptromancy> I know
<Lectus> btw, I don't even know if it's possible to run KDE programs in XFCE (like konqueror). Is it possible?
<pleia2> Lectus: yes
<Catoptromancy> of course
<Catoptromancy> pretty much all programs Ive downloaded for any other  desktop work fine
<Catoptromancy> KDE one work better usually
<Lectus> ahh... so I think I'll really install Kubuntu and just install XFCE. Will probably be a more confortable environment for me.
<Catoptromancy> well Kubuntu and switched to XFCE really is xubnut
<Catoptromancy> you jsut get the default programs from KDE
<Lectus> yes... I like the default KDE programs better, and I like both KDE and XFCE depending on my mood. :D
<deCon> TheSheep: wierd, i changed some BIOS settings (like silent boot) and now it is asking for A: boot disk
<Catoptromancy> always good to have a choice heh
<Lectus> my doubt is: Will the XFCE run faster than KDE even running KDE programs?
<deCon> ugh, *shakes fist*
<deCon> i hate this install
<Catoptromancy> Well XFCE is suppose to run faster as a base, the programs run by themselves
<Catoptromancy> I find Kaffiene to work faster than gxine
<Catoptromancy> not to mention gxine seems to be really buggy
<Lectus> anyway, Kubuntu was quite fast when I tried (a lot faster than gnome on ubuntu)
<Catoptromancy> k3b = total win, great program
<Catoptromancy> heh ktorrent too
<Lectus> yes... that's why I prefer KDE programs... I find the programs that come with xubuntu very poor
<Catoptromancy> i erased gxine and abiword
<Lectus> while kubuntu already comes with torrent programs and everything
<Catoptromancy> its just a few second download
<Catoptromancy> I rather downlaod exactly what I want, than erase ones that distro came with
<Lectus> the time I would spend installing the nice programs on xubuntu and removing the useless I would probably better install Kubuntu and just install XFCE
<deCon> so i changed my BIOS settings to silent boot, and now it doesn't detect my HDD
<Catoptromancy> well its all what you want to do heh
<Catoptromancy> I love choices
<Catoptromancy> I just setup duel boot, and spent over 20 minutes erasing programs off XP
<Lectus> i love choices too... but they confuse me... I think I choose too much and end up not choosing anything LOL
<Catoptromancy> XP installs programs, that you need to pay for later? Its like they just decided you wanted them
<Lectus> the problem is: I only have CD for Kubuntu dapper, and I'll probably wait for the new feisty to arrive (i ordered it)
<Catoptromancy> I treid to downlaod feisty 3 times in Windows
<Catoptromancy> ended up installing, and ktorrent to finally get it
<Catoptromancy> installing edgy*
<Catoptromancy> took like a week to download debian
<Lectus> well, I like (Ku / Xu / U)buntu better than WinXP, because it comes with everything I need. On XP I would have to install office and such. But it's not the same thing on other distros like slackware. The "run out-of-the-box" thing is what I like in ubuntu and it's friends.
<markku> hello all
<deCon> i need help setting up my wifi pci card in xub
<markku> Has anyone else experienced this kind problem when using xubuntu? When you start it your desktop taskbars wont be there
<markku> wifi?
<markku> deCon what is wifi?
<markku> never heard about it before
<deCon> wireless internet
<deCon> Can someone please help me get my wi-fi card recognized and installed
<markku> hmm
<markku> who is manufacturer?
<markku> remember every manufacturer wont give drivers linux if they are non open source
<markku> for linux
<markku> i could help with dsl modems that requires password and username
<deCon> crimsun, you around?
<eifzon> can i run xubuntu as server?
<markku> it should be possible
<markku> If xubuntu doesnt have right program for it im sure you can find right packet for it
<eifzon> okok
<markku> well i think it should have but im not sure
<markku> i have my own problems with this lol
<markku> desktop daskbars wont work at all
<hyper__ch> eifzon: what kind of server?
<eifzon> sys rec?
<eifzon> or
<hyper__ch> eifzon: what kind of server is that?
<hyper__ch> markku: press   Alt+F2
<hyper__ch> and enter xfce4-panel
<markku> k
<markku> i try that
<markku> second i have to change vga cable to other computer lol
<hyper__ch> alr+f2 should open a terminal
<ToHellWithGA> markku: you could use X forwarding couldn't you?
<hyper__ch> and xfce4-panel is the panels binary in xfce
<ToHellWithGA> ssh -X
<markku> X forwarding?
<ToHellWithGA> it'd save you some of the back-and-forth cable moving
<deCon> can someone help me setup wireless? for some reason during install, it didn't detect it
<hyper__ch> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ToHellWithGA> deCon: it depends a lot on your chipset
<markku> hmm
<ToHellWithGA> if you have an ornery chipset it could be hard to get wireless working
<markku> might be chipset is too old
<hyper__ch> my ralink chip just works
<deCon> ToHellWithGA: netgear w311t
<hyper__ch> deCon: tried the ndiswrapper?
<deCon> hyper_ch: uhh, no. not sure what that is
<hyper__ch> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hyper__ch> ^^
<markku> btw what means ACPI Force is required
<markku> when i start xubuntu it whines about something bios age
<hyper__ch> !acpi | markku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper__ch> no acpi... hmmm
<hyper__ch> deCon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<hyper__ch> markku: dunno
<markku> lol
<markku> strange
<markku> well i try that alt+f2 now
<hyper__ch> wow, linuxmce takes a long time to boot the first time
<markku> afk a sec
<deCon> hyper_ch: it isn't showing at all. Should i restart and try a different slot?
<markku> back. Thanks ToHellWithGA, that command worked perfectly
<hyper__ch> deCon: I don't have a clue... my card runs out of the box
<hyper__ch> if yours doesn't... then you have to figure it out yourself... I can't help there
<deCon> eh thanks
<markku> hmm
<deCon> :(
<markku> btw
<ToHellWithGA> yeah man, ssh -X is great *over a LAN*
<markku> sudo pppoeconf have to be runned just once_
<markku> ?
<ToHellWithGA> you don't wanna try it over internets.  it is slow
<markku> then my network should work even after boot?
* hyper__ch is still 1st booting linuxmce...
<hyper__ch> (in vmware)
<markku> well thanks anyway i think i can handle rest now when i have now taskbar >)
<markku> cya
<hyper__ch> markku: you could make a launcher on the desktop
<markku> k
<hyper__ch> markku: so you can just double-click it to execute the xfce4-panel command
<markku> it fails to load at start? or it just made to be so?
<hyper__ch> or at least make a launcher that opens a terminal :)
<hyper__ch> markku: it should be loaded at start... you may want to check syslog why it fails
<markku> yeah guess so >)
<markku> btw xubuntu had pppoeconf?
<hyper__ch> I guess so... haven't used any dial-up device for years
<markku> dial/up?
<markku> hmm it is for dsl
<hyper__ch> isn't pppoe used for dial ups?
<markku> adsl and cable modems
<hyper__ch> markku: oh... ok... same funny stuff... nah, not cable modems
<hyper__ch> markku: at least not here
<markku> oh
<markku> different code?
<hyper__ch> no clue... I plug in an ethernet cable in the cable modem and I'm directly connected to the net
<markku> kubuntu had sudo pppoeconf to get adsl and cable modems work that need password and username
<hyper__ch> markku: nah, my cable modem doesn't need that... no username/pwd
<markku> well then it is dchp i think
<hyper__ch> yes it is
<markku> or something like that
<hyper__ch> well, I'm not hooked up directly ot the cable modem... because I have put a wifi router in-between :)
<markku> dialup tool in kubuntu is KPPP
<markku> dunno which one is in xubuntu yet
<hyper__ch> markku: no clue
<markku> well i havent ever yet used wireless internet access but i think i will have to when i go to university
<markku> well later now
<markku> thanks you guys were big help
<hyper__ch> it's convenient for portable devices.... but if you have a desktop it's not a must have
<markku> yeah nice for laptops
<hyper__ch> or pdas
<hyper__ch> or cell phones
<hyper__ch> ^^
<g1> Q: Using ThinkPad X20, when starting again after hibernate, the wireless isn't working and the sound also, help.
<schlumpf-> hi i downloaded a file i unpacked it via tar xzf and now i try to run or install it.. but i dont know how the readme tells me to "make install" but i the console tells me then that "no rules are made to install..." what should i do?
<g1> ,/configure
<g1> make
<g1> make install
<Maybelline> g1: that's kinda a known problem with hibernation -- I get the same problem.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-248843.html
<Maybelline> !bug 57141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57141 in Ubuntu "Sound doesn't work after restart, only works on cold boot" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57141
<g1> damn
<Maybelline> g1: also check out /etc/acpi/suspend.d/ scripts.  You might can tweak one to restart your sound & wireless stuff.
<g1> no way to restart, I tried restarting alsa server
<Maybelline> g1: Maybe you can check that it stops the alsa server in suspend.d, and then make sure it restarts in resume.d/alsa
<markku> back :)
<g1> thanks
<markku> hmm
<markku> this all in one chat client is really useful lol
<Maybelline> markku: gaim?
<Matty_b> doh still no joy with xubuntu :(
<g1> from suspend.d
<g1> if [ -x /etc/init.d/alsa-utils ] ; then
<g1>   /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<g1> fi
<g1> it should stop
<markku> hmm
<markku> i found command for ACPI
<markku> and at boot it says ACPI force is required
<markku> Maybelline: Yup gaim
<Maybelline> g1: there might be a message in dmesg about it getting suspended or resumed
<markku> hmm
<markku> Xubuntu didn't have ready torrent client?
<Maybelline> markku: deluge rocks, FYI
<markku> deluge?
<markku> never heard
<Maybelline> markku: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/
<markku> hmm
<markku> i'm so excited about finding new interesting things in linux. I have used MS Windows now 11 years
<markku> hmm
<markku> Maybeline how about Ktorrent?
<markku> hmm
<markku> doesn't work with Xfce4?
<g1> Maybeline: dmesg [ 4183.980000]  ac97 0-0:CS4297A: resuming
<Catoptromancy_> ktorrent works with xfce
<markku> k
<markku> hmm
<Maybelline> markku: yep, I don't know of any KDE or Gnome app that doesn't work with XFCE
<markku> cool
<markku> well one problem
<markku> i'm totally new with linux so i need instructions to install it ^
<markku> ^^
<Maybelline> g1: was there a suspend message before that?  That might be the problem, if it doesn't suspend properly
<Maybelline> markku: open up synaptic in the menu, search for torrent, and then double-click ktorrent.  All dependencies will get installed automatically
<g1> Maybelline:[ 2661.512000]  ac97 0-0:CS4297A: freeze
<markku> aa looks so
<markku> annoying do to double-double clicks to start certain programs
<Maybelline> g1: what if you do a "sudo modprobe -r ac97" or whatever module is used?  Then, modprobe ac97 to get it back... just a thought
<markku> hmm got error
<Maybelline> markku: actually, you can right click, and choose mark for installation
<markku> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4c2a
<shirish> guys my file manager is not responding, any ideas how can I kill it
<Maybelline> markku: Hmm, don't know about that one.
<Maybelline> shirish: alt-f2, then type in gksudo killall xfce4-terminal
<markku> hmm
<markku> i retry
<Maybelline> markku: probably won't help
<markku> hmm
<shirish> Maybelline: it didn't do anything :(
<markku> looks like i don't have right package installer
<Maybelline> shirish: try gksudo killall Thunar (make sure your caps are correct)
<shirish> ok that worked
<Maybelline> markku: sorry... I don't really use any KDE apps.  There are lots of gnome alternatives, if you're not set on Ktorrent
<markku> Maybelline: do i have right package? ktorrent_2.1.4~0jdong1~7.04prevu1_i386.deb
<Maybelline> shirish: yeah... sorry, I meant Thunar the first time... oops
<shirish> Maybelline: can u also guide me about torrent alternatives, gnome or xfce-based
<markku> welcome to the club Shirish
<Maybelline> markku: not sure... that looks like a preview release.  That can really make things more difficult.  There should be a Ktorrent in the default repos
<shirish> Maybelline: I also thought it would be Thunar but wasn't sure, a noob as far as xfce is concerned
<markku> hmm
<shirish> Maybelline: Ktorrent is there in the default repos, I had used it sometime back
<markku> what do you mean by default?
<Maybelline> shirish: for both of you guys, I would recommend deluge.  It really does work great.
<markku> well i was old utorrent user and ktorrent is just linux version of it
<shirish> Maybelline: I haven't had good experience with it, have filed few bugs for deluge, will have to wait a bit for it to do something
<shirish> markku: ktorrent is version  2.1.4-0ubuntu1~feisty1 in the repos
<shirish> i.e. unless you are using gutsy or something like dapper about which I'm not aware of
<beli> hi folks
<g1> Maybelline: unloading the module ac97_codec didn't help
<Maybelline> g1: did you reload it?  sudo modprobe ac97
<g1> yup
<beli> i just did a fresh install of fresty fawn and i want to use wireless lan with wpa/wpa2 encryption.....howto do that?
<g1> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base says # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
<g1> options snd-bt87x index=-2
<g1> options cx88-alsa index=-2
<g1> options saa7134-alsa index=-2
<g1> options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
<g1> options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
<g1> options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
<g1> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<g1> options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
<beli> nopaste
<g1> sorry
<shirish> !paste
<Maybelline> g1: do lsof | grep snd and see what you get
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> !paste > g1
<beli> noone here using wireless lan with wpa/wpa2?
<Maybelline> beli: not me, sorry
<markku> i'm using pppoe protocol
<markku> sry can't help
<g1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21184/plain/
<markku> its strange why there isn't a ready tool for pppoeconf
<markku> it confused me a lot when i started to use linux/gnu
<Maybelline> g1: The only thing I can think of is to remove all the snd-related modules, then do alsa restart
<markku> just three different connection types for tools: Dial-up, DCHP, and wireless
<g1> how do I find out what are the snd-related modules
<markku> wikipedia?
<markku> dunno, i'm totally beginner still
<Maybelline> g1: lsmod | grep snd
<g1> yes, should have thought of that
<g1> thanks
<shirish> markku: there is some pppoeconf tool, hold on
<markku> hmm
<markku> my friend told code for terminal
<markku> i didn't find a ready tool to set up username and password for dsl or cable modem connection
<g1> FATAL: Module snd_cs4281 is in use.
<beli> markku: i guess the problem is that there are many different libaries tools relay on
<beli> some use QT
<beli> others gtk
<shirish> markku: just need to do "sudo aptitude install pppoeconf" in the terminal
<beli> that's the problem with grafical tools....
<shirish> its in the mains so shouldn't be an issue
<Maybelline> g1: yeah, you'll have to killall the programs that are using the sound -- lsof | grep snd
<shirish> there is also something called xdialog which could be a front-end
<beli> shirish: he wants something gui like
<markku> Shirish: I know sudo pppoeconf, but what i mean there aren't any "ready program tool" to set up them without opening terminal
<Maybelline> !bug pppoeconf
<markku> Maybelline
<beli> markku: you are a newbie as you said yourself...one thing i can give you on your way to the linux alphageek....learn using console. not gui apps
<Maybelline> !bug 52167
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52167 in pppoeconf "DSL configuration is suboptimal." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52167
<beli> markku: but you are right with "there should be tools for the main ways to connect to internet"........in base!
<g1> wow that was funny I killed a snd process and the desktop colors changed
<shirish> actually pppoeconf is a pretty good tool, just need somebody to make a front-end for it using glade-gnome
<beli> shirish: or ncurses ;)
<beli> shirish: pppoeconf is doing well on the console
<shirish> right, glade-gnome or ncurses
<markku> Wtf???
<markku> what hell is this
<markku> suddenly this thing opened 50 trash cans
<shirish> actually it should be glade-gnome3
<Maybelline> g1: yeah, that what the xfce-mcs thing does
<g1> how do I kill all the snd processes can I copy paste all
<Maybelline> g1: not sure... especially if you're writing it into a script for resume.d/
<markku> Beli: Yeah i know, first day and i have learned how to set up bugged xfce4-panel when i boot computer, set up pppoeconf in terminal lol
<shirish> bb in a moment
<markku> hmmm
<markku> i need small help with manual partion setting
<g1> I guess cold start would help
<markku> i don't know how to specify a partion for the root file system (mount point "/")
<Maybelline> g1: yeah, that's what I do.  Edgy fixed the sound problem for me, but the wireless still doesn't come back from suspend
<markku> Maybelline how new computer you have?
<Maybelline> markku: which one? lol
<markku> linux one
<markku> or suckiest one with linux lol
<g1> Maybelline:I have no problem with the wireless because when I restart it, it works. But the sound does not
<Maybelline> markku: I've got Xubuntu on a brand new X2 5000+, a P3-800 laptop, a Sempron 3000+, a Sempron 2400+ and an old compaq laptop... 266MHz, I think
<g1> I hope this gets fixed
<Maybelline> g1: in feisty?
<markku> hehe
<g1> yes I run feisty
<markku> mine linux computer is running on Intel 440ix chipset with 350 Mhz (Pentium II) and 128 Mb ram ;P
<Maybelline> g1: what laptop?
<g1> TP X20
* maxamillion notices a lot of new nicks in here since he last logged in .... a week ago
<markku> hmm
<markku> I need help with install part: Manual partition setting --> How to specify a partition for the root file system (so i can get 9 GB of ext3, 10GB Fat32 and 1G Swap
<Maybelline> g1: have you tried hibernate vs. suspend?
<g1> I actually Hibernate, I don't suspend
<lysergide> markku when u istall theres manual partiton manager
<markku> you mean that window?
<Maybelline> !bug 80893 > g1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80893 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[Feisty]  Inaudible audio upon resuming from suspend-to-disk" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80893
<lysergide> markku hm ?
<Maybelline> g1: looks like some people have better luck with suspend rather than hibernate, and some people found a new kernel that fixes the issue
<markku> well i didn't get how to specify a partion for root file system... it says about i have to specify root file system
<markku> i wonder how to do that lol
<lysergide> marrku go to the partiton u want to do as root , ENTER and then choose "/"
<markku> hmm
<markku> guess i will do it soon
<markku> i was thinking to make this as server computer or download computer
<lysergide> markku well , when i dont have it infront of me cant xplain it very well , sry dude
<shirish> guys I don't know if this problem is known or not, but if I go through Applications > Settings > Screensaver Settings it gives me an error saying "XFCE settings manager error: No such plugin" any ideas anybody?
<shirish> while I can do xscreensaver or xscreensaver-demo without an issue
<markku> so i need fat32 file type for windows so i can tranfer files to my other computer
<shirish> has this issue been reported or no?
<g1> how do I see what am I running? which versions
<lysergide> markku nope
<markku> hmm
<markku> Shirish second i try that too
<lysergide> marrku w8 a sec
<shirish> markku: sure, if you also get it then either I or you whoever can report it while the other one can subscribe to it
<markku> i don't get error
<Maybelline> shirish: what happens when you do alt-f2, xscreensaver-demo
<markku> it opens it nice and smoothly
<shirish> either by terminal or alt+f2 it opens nice & easy
<shirish> I mean by going through the Applications > Settings > Screensaver Settings I get this error
<Maybelline> shirish: sorry, mine works both ways
<shirish> I have installed xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu 7.04
<markku> omg
<markku> not wise to put circuit screensaver on sucky computer lol
<lysergide> markku u need read/write NTFS and FAT32 Mounter
<Maybelline> markku: seconded... lol
<shirish> Maybelline: for me that doesn't work & it opens up the settings manager
<markku> Lyser
<lysergide> markku you can install it with Automatix
<markku> i have 2 computers... one is windows computer, one is linux computer without any second operating system
<lysergide> markku then why you want to be able to write on FAT32 or NTFS when u aint have another OS on the Linux System
<markku> so i need just fat32 file system where i can put windows files and then transfer them to "better" computer without problems
<shirish> ok can anybody guide me in xscreensaver-demo > Advanced tab there are 3 options for display when power management is enabled Standby , Suspend & Off can anybody give me the difference between them?
<Maybelline> shirish: it doesn't work through the settings manager, but works from terminal, right?
<markku> want know?
<lysergide> markku hmm can't get your idea mate :X
<shirish> Maybelline: it actually is not listed in the settings manager
<markku> standby : computer is standby but user is not making any action and os turns off screen
<markku> Lyser hehe it is bit complicated...
<Maybelline> shirish: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_Display_Power_Management_Signaling
<markku> lets say this linux computer is just download computer
<markku> and windows computer is entertaiment computer
<shirish> Maybelline: its listed as Settings with a menu where all are given, lemme give a screenshot
<lysergide> markku then just connect the 2 PC's and copy/paste from Linux to Windows
<markku> yup
<Maybelline> markku: or samba or ftp
<markku> but windows can't read ext3 file system
<lysergide> markku u don't need FAT32 partition to do that ...
<markku> oh there is better way to do it?
<lysergide> markku the windows doesnt need to read em
<shirish> Maybelline: ok this is what it looks like http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/6632/settingsmanager1hs7.png
<shirish> guys does the settings should look like that?
<Maybelline> shirish: mine looks just like that, and it works fine
<shirish> Applications > Settings > Screensaver settings in the drop-down list
<Maybelline> shirish: what is the bandwidth monitor you have running, by the way?
<shirish> its gnome-based, hang on
<shirish> its called netspeed
<shirish> http://www.wh-hms.uni-ulm.de/~mfcn/netspeed/
<shirish> ok I get this error http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/9083/xfcemcsmanagersm6.png
<Maybelline> shirish: have you tried a reinstall of xscreensaver?
<shirish> nope, perhaps I should
<shirish> another thing do u guys know of something called lokkit? what is it? because I'm not able to get anything out of it
<Maybelline> shirish: nope, sorry
<lysergide> shirish http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/custom-guide/s1-basic-firewall-gnomelokkit.html
<markku> Maybelline
<markku> you meaned tar.gz ending files?
<markku> source code ones
<Maybelline> markku: sorry, what do you mean?
<markku> Ktorrent install file lol
<lysergide> shirish http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/lokkit.htm
<Maybelline> markku: why are you trying to install from source, and not using the one in Synaptic?
<markku> hmmm np
<markku> now i got why it didn't work
<lysergide> shirish http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/lokkit
<shirish> lysergide: I did aptitude show lokkit & it shows what it is, also running it as sudo lokkit tells me what is there
<lysergide> shirish sry i just found you info at the net , i haven't use this so can't rly tell you.
<shirish> lysergide: I am grateful, no doubt its actually in the repo & gets installed with xubuntu I guess but by default it doesn't do anything
<lysergide> shirish theres a lot of info and as far as i saw , u shoud answer few question asked by the programa and it will build personal firewall for u
<lysergide> http://google.com
<shirish> lysergide: i know that, what i mean I get an error like this
<shirish> http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/9083/xfcemcsmanagersm6.png
<shirish> this is when I try to access it via the Applications > System > Lokkit also there doesn't seem to be an icon associated with it
<lysergide> shirish re-install it
<shirish> ok
<shirish> lysergide: did a reinstall no effect
<lysergide> shirish search for some FAQ in google mate , cant help you sry
<g1> is anyone able to use the xkb-plugin ? or how do u switch keyboards ?
<cjae> so if I recompile my kernel it won't be updated via apt-get right??
<vidd_laptop> cjae, thats right
<cjae> what about before the generic kernel thing??
<cjae> vidd_laptop,
<vidd_laptop> if you make a custom kernel, it will NEVER be updated via apt-get
<cjae> vidd_laptop, thanx
<cjae> I need to try and recover video of an udf (I believe) written disc it was wrote by a hitachi cam dvd ram there was stuff on it windows (isobuster) but I forgot to recover it before I erased windows
<cjae> what can I do/use to recover these .vobs I believe
<cjae> the dvd is -r mini disc
<vidd_laptop> did you FORMAT the drive?
<cjae> the camera was stolen
<cjae> but the disc remains but would not play in normal media players let alone app designed for camera
<Sergo> hello
<vidd_laptop> sorry cjae no ideas
<cjae> Isobuster had a recover thing that found .vobs
<Sergo> how to connect to computer that are in local area connection ?
<cjae> but I forgot to do it
<Sergo> like \\172.16.1.1
<Sergo> on win
<phibxr> Sergo, smbclient?
<vidd_laptop> Sergo, connect using what?
<cjae> thanks anyway vidd_laptop
<cjae> anyine else
<Sergo> phibxr: with smbclient?
<cjae> anyone
<Sergo> i'l try
<Sergo> but isn't there any utility that permit to connect with an Gui program?
<Sergo> to local computer
<Sergo> vidd_laptop: i don't know
<phibxr> Sergo, if you mean 'connect' like in 'connect to a windows computer using sambia' smbclient should do it. i'm pretty sure someone should have worked out a gui for it after all these years. haven't been using it in years, so i don't know about that.
<Sergo> connect using my pc
<vidd_laptop> are you trying to share files?
<phibxr> s/sambia/samba
<Sergo> no, i'm trying to access shared files on local computer
<vidd_laptop> remote login?
<phibxr> Sergo, "jags - Just Another GTK+ Samba Client" could do it, maybe.
<Sergo> there is no login requet
<vidd_laptop> Sergo, you CAN do a remote login to your linux box from a windows machine....
<Sergo> jags
<Sergo> ok
<Sergo> thanks
<vidd_laptop> but what you want[i think]  is to access a file share on your linux box from your windows machine?
<shirish> guys lokkit is installed by default with xubuntu right?
<Sergo> no, i want to access a windos machine using xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> so i have it backwards....
<vidd_laptop> samba client is definantly what ya need Sergo
* vidd_laptop never goes digging on the virus swampholes on his home network
<Sergo> vidd_laptop probaly but i never had useed smbclient
<vidd_laptop> me iether
<Sergo> only some gui programs that allows to access windows machine
<Sergo> =] 
<Sergo> i'l try to use with smbclinet, hope i'l understand it
<vidd_laptop> so use what you know
<vidd_laptop> if it works on other linux distros, it will work on xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> they were most likely smbclient front ends anyway
<portulini> Hi all... I need some help getting my connection at xubuntu to work properly... who could help me?
<vidd_laptop> what kind of connection?
<portulini> ADSL. I can open google, but nothing else
<portulini> I can search on google, even, but can't open the results...
<vidd_laptop> do you connect via a router...or is the box plugged right into the modem?
<portulini> right into the modem, and from the modem to my ethernet card
<vidd_laptop> you have verizon dsl?
<portulini> Nope, not from the US
#xubuntu 2007-05-17
<vidd_laptop> not sure....sounds like your modem is blocking your http requests....
<vidd_laptop> or its loosing its connection
<vidd_laptop> do you connect using pppoe?
<portulini> hmmm any idea of what I could do? I modified my mtu allowance, and that didn't help. also i added my DNS ip's to a file at the DHCP3 folder, and that didn't do anything
<portulini> no... I should be able to connect throu DHCP
<vidd_laptop> do you have it set to auto connect or "always on"?
<portulini> I don't remember. Where could I check that?
<vidd_laptop> go to the modem"s configureation page
<vidd_laptop> can you connect on a windows machine without issue?
<portulini> this machine is the one with linux and xubuntu
<portulini> i mean windows
<portulini> I'm at windows atm
<portulini> and I can connect without any problem
<vidd_laptop> did you have to run a disk to get connected?
<vidd_laptop> and what kind of modem are you using?
<Sergo> vidd_laptop maybe the system was unable to detect modem
<Sergo> :)
<portulini> I didn't have to install anything. the modem is a Cisco 677
<vidd_laptop> no...if it was not able to detect, you would not have been able to search google
<portulini> I can ping most things... even 127.0.0.1
<vidd_laptop> 127.0.0.1 is your local machine
<Sergo> )
<portulini> but doesn't that mean my modem is working?
<vidd_laptop> no
<portulini> It would seem as I have limited acces to the web, or I can't receive data
<vidd_laptop> yes...
<vidd_laptop> do you have a router?
<portulini> I have the modem and 2 hubs
<portulini> could the modem have an integrated router?
<vidd_laptop> yes...
<vidd_laptop> how many ethernet jacks on the back of it?
<portulini> of the modem?
<maxamillion> the sbc 2wire device does (for example)
<vidd_laptop> yes
<portulini> wait let me go have a look
<portulini> 2 i think
<portulini> 1 in and 1 to the first hub
<vidd_laptop> is the xubuntu machine plugged in too?
<portulini> into one of the hubs, yes
<vidd_laptop> go to network-admin
<portulini> in the terminal?
<vidd_laptop> on second thought....
<ciro314> applications >> system >> network
<maxamillion> wait, what is trying to be accomplished?
<portulini> i would need to change to xubuntu and try... so if you have some instructions, tell em all, and ill go try
<vidd_laptop> do sudo ifdown eth0  then sudo ifup eth0
<portulini> im dual booting
<vidd_laptop> do you know the gateway address?
<portulini> yes
<portulini> 190.74.192.1
<maxamillion> wow .. that's different
<vidd_laptop> that is you nat address
<portulini> what you mean?
<portulini> thats the defaults gateway addres
<vidd_laptop> i can ping that address
<portulini> thats good?
<vidd_laptop> that means it is your public facing ip address
<portulini> and that's what oyu needed to know?
<vidd_laptop> you should have a private ip address for your home network
<portulini> where could I see that?
<ciro314> sudo ifconfig
<vidd_laptop> in windows.....
<vidd_laptop> ipconfig
<ciro314> cmd
<ciro314> ipconfig
<portulini> could it be 5.122.218.180
<vidd_laptop> can you ping it?
<portulini> yes
<portulini> from windows command i can
<maxamillion> ..... i might BRB, gonna try something that might bork my Xorg
<maxamillion> rock .... it didn't :)
<portulini> what are you thinking vidd?
<vidd_laptop> im thinking "where did you get that address from?"
* maxamillion is thinking the same thing
<portulini> haha from ipconfig, it said connection-specific dns suffix
<vidd_laptop> ipconfig /all
<vidd_laptop> there should be smething like: Gateway 192.168.2.1
<portulini> default gateway=
<portulini> 190.74.192.1
<vidd_laptop> very strange
<vidd_laptop> what is you ip range given to you by the isp?
<portulini> I should call my ISP and ask that
<vidd_laptop> do the have linux support?
<portulini> supposedly
<portulini> i will reset my modem
<portulini> wait
<portulini> be back in a few minutes
<portulini> im bakc Vidd
<portulini> so..so... any new ideas?
<vidd_laptop> were you able to ping it?
<portulini> ping what?
<vidd_laptop> the ip adress
<portulini> i didnt check anything at xubuntuu I was resetting my modem
<vidd_laptop> what is your default gateway now?
<portulini> 190.74.192.1
<vidd_laptop> try to ping it from terminal
<portulini> at ubuntu?
<portulini> be right back then
<portulini> I can ping from command
<portulini> at windows
<vidd_laptop> yes...i know
* aum has switched from gnome to xfce - xubuntu rocks!
<portulini> ok... I can ping my gateway, but I can't ping my DHCP adress
<portulini> said "packet(or package) filtered"
<portulini> vidd?
<vidd_laptop> yes?
<portulini> I can ping gateway, but not my DHCP adress
<portulini> it said "package filtered"
<vidd_laptop> that explains why you cant get out
<portulini> :)
<vidd_laptop> your dns server is not correct
<portulini> my dns according to windows are 200.44.32.12 and  200.11.248.12
<portulini> and xubuntu detected those automitc
<portulini> can you ping my DHCP=200.109.126.42?
<maxamillion> portulini: open a terminal and enter "sudo dhcpcd" and see if you get an ip address that way
<portulini> I wish I had 2 comps... ehehe well give me 2 mins to switch to Xub
<maxamillion> k
<portulini> when I get the result of that sudo dhcpcd, should I check anything else while im there?
<portulini> ok I'm back
<portulini> I did "sudo dhcpcd". Wrong coomand
<maxamillion> portulini: sorry .... wrong distro
<maxamillion> portulini: "sudo dhclient"
<portulini> want me to write the results from that?
<portulini> let me check back
<maxamillion> k
<maxamillion> i gotta run
<portulini> vidd?
<portulini> you still helping me?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<vidd_laptop> did you get your ip range
<vidd_laptop> ?
<portulini> ok... should I go try sudo dhclient?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<portulini> ok
<portulini> i will find my ip range while on it
<portulini> ok
<vidd_laptop> servey says?
<portulini> sudo dhclient turned out this: Listening on lpf/eth0/00:16:ec:ca:a0:D0 sending on Same thing than before sending on socket/fallback dhcprequest on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 DHCPACK from 190.74.192.1 bound to 190.74.205.30 --- renewal in 1167 secs
<vidd_laptop> can you get out?
<portulini> still no
<portulini> what do you think?
<vidd_laptop> then go back to xubuntu and open a web page and put 216.109.112.135 in it
<vidd_laptop> let me know if you can get the page
<portulini> ok
<portulini> be right back
<ToHellWithGA> yall have any angles on xubuntu via shipit?
<vidd_laptop> xubuntu? no...
<ToHellWithGA> it seems at least as big a deal as kubuntu.  kde is for picky people who don't like gnome.  xfce is more a practical decision for folks with old/weak hardware
<ToHellWithGA> i find kde users a bit snobbish
<vidd_laptop> but if you know anyone that needs a disk, i can mail ya one
<portulini> I can't open it, vidd... and trying to ping said "time to live exceeded"
<vidd_laptop> it dont make sence
<portulini> eheheheeh
<phibxr> ToHellWithGA, of for folks who just happen to like xfce/xfwm. :)
<portulini> who the hell knows
<vidd_laptop> what country?
<ToHellWithGA> vidd_laptop: i kinda like the pressed discs
<portulini> Venezuela
<ToHellWithGA> i've passed mine on to other linux newbies
<ToHellWithGA> the pressed live CDs with nice sleeves are a great way to say "hey, try this out.  install it if you like it.  give it to somebody when you're done with it."
<portulini> my ISP is cantv.net
<vidd_laptop> they have a web site?
<portulini> www.cantv.net
<vidd_laptop> ...
<portulini> what?
<vidd_laptop> its in spanish....
<portulini> yes
<portulini> what would you like to know
<vidd_laptop> if there is a support section
<portulini> but it doesn'te help setup network with linux
<portulini> it has a support section
<vidd_laptop> portulini, i dont know what to tell ya
<portulini> hehe... well.. thanks a lot anyway, vidd. you were a great help
<Jester45> hey vidd
<vidd_laptop> what up
<Jester45> could you try to log on my ftp? i cant seem to be able to
<Jester45> even if i can ping my computer
<vidd_laptop> did you check to see if you ip address changed?
<deCon> can someone help me setup up my wireless on my fresh install?
<vidd_laptop> deCon, what kind of wifi card?
<deCon> vidd_laptop, its a netgeart WG311T
<deCon> vidd_laptop, its detected and what not, but it won't connect
<Catoptromancy> have you done ndiswrapper -i filename.inf ?
<vidd_laptop> whAT IS THE CHIPSET
<deCon> atheros
<aboyousif> deCon, i faced alot of troubles with atheros too not all atheros worked with me just the 520g i as i remember
<klhrevolutionist> How does one label a distro "stable"
<deCon> i just need to figure out how to do basic network troubleshooting i think
<klhrevolutionist> How is it that xubuntu has yet to fix the installer bug ?
<klhrevolutionist> let alone any other bugs that may be present
<klhrevolutionist> fools
<Jester45> becuase its not a new version maybe?
<Jester45> they are working on it
<klhrevolutionist> go tell it on a mountain
<deCon> ya, it keeps popping up on me too
<klhrevolutionist> stable..
<klhrevolutionist> not one distro should ever use that word
<vidd_laptop> klhrevolutionist, especially not windows
<klhrevolutionist> agreed
<deCon> stable = runs with minimal error
<klhrevolutionist> Stable \Sta"ble\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Stabled} (-b'ld); p. pr. & vb. n. {Stabling} (-bl[i^] ng).] 
<klhrevolutionist>      To put or keep in a stable.
<klhrevolutionist>      [1913 Webster] 
<deCon> so, i have problems to take care of, could you please spam your whining elsewhere
<deCon> and can someone please help me figure out why wifi isn't working?
<klhrevolutionist> well take the link on the webpage down
<klhrevolutionist> 7.04, codename Feisty Fawn (stable release) <--
<klhrevolutionist> lol
<klhrevolutionist> after reading the release notes the installer still freezes the whole desktop
<klhrevolutionist> it's not usable*
<klhrevolutionist> other than live-cd purposes
<deCon> vidd_laptop, please help me figure this out?
<klhrevolutionist> 4 days it'll be a month since release and still not fixed...
<deCon> crimsun, will you help me figure out why wi-fi isn't working?
<crimsun> need more context.
<vidd_laptop> deCon, is it pci, usb, or pcmcia?
<deCon> vidd_laptop, pci
<vidd_laptop> what does lspci give you?
<deCon> crimsun, well i have put in my settings under properties, but when i open firefox, it wont go to anything
<deCon> let me check
<crimsun> "settings under properties"?
<deCon> well, good news... lspci shows
<deCon> atheros communications 802.11 ....
<vidd_laptop> what does iwfonfig say?
<deCon> one sec
<deCon> under settings of the connection, it is enabled and DHCP with proper WEP key
<deCon> it shows
<deCon> under ath0
<|Slurpee|> will xubuntu work as a decent kick start server ?
<vidd_laptop> |Slurpee|, kick start server?
<FrozenDawn> Hello there !
<deCon> vidd_laptop, if it shows, thats good, right? what else could be wrong?
<vidd_laptop> not necisarrily
<vidd_laptop> what does it say?
<deCon> i cannot pastebin, but hmm
<vidd_laptop> what is the bitrate...access point
<vidd_laptop> is there a power button?
<deCon> access point is the one i entered, but rate is 11mb
<deCon> it shows noise, signal and link quality, 0/3 sensitivity and the MAC for the ESSID
<vidd_laptop> you dont ebter the access point
<deCon> vidd_laptop, i thought i had to enter that information under network
<deCon> vidd_laptop: should i delete it?
<deCon> vidd_laptop: a power button to what?
<vidd_laptop> no..never mind
<vidd_laptop> power button on the card
<deCon> vidd_laptop: no power button, and i deleted the config..should i put it back on
<vidd_laptop> does it say Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<vidd_laptop> deCon, go to sudo ntework-admin
<vidd_laptop> betwork-DMIN
<vidd_laptop> gggrrrrr
<vidd_laptop> network-admin
<deCon> vidd_laptop: gotcha, i'm starting to pick up things...someone in the other channel said something about iptables
<vidd_laptop> yeah....
<deCon> vidd_laptop: it did say the access point MAC until i deleted the config
<Catoptromancy> $ sudo rmdir Games/
<Catoptromancy> rmdir: Games/: Directory not empty
<Catoptromancy> ????
<Catoptromancy> Anyone know how to delete a folder
<vidd_laptop> does your access point look like what i posted earlier?
<Catoptromancy> its got root permissions
<vidd_laptop> Catoptromancy, rmdir -r /path
<vidd_laptop> Catoptromancy, you may need to do sudo
<klh-xubuntu> Step 7 of 7: Am I to press the advanced button or is the default okay ??
<ircusr> hi all
<Catoptromancy> $ sudo rmdir Games/
<Catoptromancy> rmdir: Games/: Directory not empty
<ircusr> xfce is awesome!!
<Catoptromancy> errr
<|Slurpee|> kick start server is a term for a net install server
<Catoptromancy> rmdir: invalid option -- r
<klh-xubuntu> for the bootloader that is
<deCon> vidd_laptop: i think i found the problem...it doesn't show anything under DNS
<FrozenDawn> that would be "rm -r <directory>"
<vidd_laptop> there ya go
<FrozenDawn> (to Clapto)
<|Slurpee|> anyone know if xubuntu will easily be a kick start server ?
<deCon> vidd_laptop: how can it get the DNS it needs?
<vidd_laptop> your default gateway provides the dns
<deCon> vidd_laptop: why isn't it coming through?
<klh-xubuntu> I dunno bout this installer bug..
<Catoptromancy> genius! FrozenDawn
<Catoptromancy> #ubuntu couldnt figure it out
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> I knew it was stupidly simple command
<FrozenDawn> does anyone know how to get xubuntu to show a nice "you can shut me off now" screen ?
<FrozenDawn> ^^ glad I could help
<klh-xubuntu> FrozenDawn: just run the installer...
<klh-xubuntu> oh wait that would be for a frozen screen...
<FrozenDawn> (what installer where you talking about ?)
<klh-xubuntu> the xubuntu installer, being sarcastic because after 4 tries I have yet to get the installer to work..
<FrozenDawn> did you check the md5sum on the cd ?
<Catoptromancy> klh-xubuntu, have you tried ALternat e CD?
<vidd_laptop> klh-xubuntu, why dont you quit whining and just get the alt-install and just get your system up
<klh-xubuntu> will have to see exactly what the alt. cd is..
<Catoptromancy> how fast is your PC?
<klh-xubuntu> would've been nice to see some info maybe on a webpage..
<vidd_laptop> all you need to do is READ
<Catoptromancy> it installs more smoothly
<FrozenDawn> what are yor specs ?
<vidd_laptop> its on the same download page as the live cde
<klh-xubuntu> read what ? and please tell me to read something besides what I have.
<Catoptromancy> Its the same as Live CD but with terminal install
<klh-xubuntu> hmm..
<Catoptromancy> works better usually,
<Catoptromancy> how fast is your PC?
<vidd_laptop> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<Catoptromancy> how old?
<klh-xubuntu> my pc is fast enough
<klh-xubuntu> my hd is big enough
<Catoptromancy> ....
<Catoptromancy> well ok
<Catoptromancy> how old?
<klh-xubuntu> it is not my pc that is having problems, but good try in shifting the blame
<paradox997> hi, I've tried to run the live CD (6.10)  but everytime it finishes loading up the gui dies but I can still hear sounds and stuff. Anyone know how to fix it? my pc has athlon 64 3000+ nforce4 SLI mobo and 2 6600GTs
<Catoptromancy> Well I cant help without basic info on your system
<vidd_laptop> did you go to the site and read what it says about the alt-cd?
<klh-xubuntu> getting to it
<Catoptromancy> paradox997, try the Fiesty Alternate CD
<Catoptromancy> has more options to choose from
<vidd_laptop> and did you run the "check cd for defects"?
<paradox997> yes
<klh-xubuntu> how bout the step 7 of 7 in the installer: the advanced button, would I change the default ? or change where the bootloader goes
<Catoptromancy> paradox997,  have you run md5sum ?
<paradox997> i've tried other versions of linux and I still get the same problem
<paradox997> the cd checks out
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<FrozenDawn> can you do a crtl-alt-f1 and get a prompt ?
<FrozenDawn> (paradox)
<klh-xubuntu> I reckon I'll change it to install to the same location as I want to install xubuntu..
<paradox997> yup i can get in the console
<paradox997> i've tried changing xorg.conf to vesa instead of nv but that didn't work
<paradox997> but every time i try to start gdm it fails
<FrozenDawn> do you know the name of your graphic board ?
<klh-xubuntu> where to install the mbr ? the default has (hd0)
<paradox997> uh it's an xfx 6600GT pci express
<deCon> anyone around willing to help me with DNS issus
<klh-xubuntu> what kinda dns issuez ?
<vidd_laptop> deCon, in the newtork-admin tool...
<vidd_laptop> there is a spot to enter DNS info'
<FrozenDawn> (oops, there it is ...)
<FrozenDawn> did you try to change the driver to nv ?
<paradox997> yeah, that's what it is by default
<deCon> vidd_laptop: i think i copied it properly
<deCon> vidd_laptop: need i reboot xfce or the computer?
<vidd_laptop> nope
<vidd_laptop> sudo ifdown ath0
<vidd_laptop> sudo ifup ath0
<klh-xubuntu> maybe try reboot router
<deCon> router is fine, my other two computers work fine
<klh-xubuntu> might be xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> deCon, what does the dns tab show?
<deCon> vidd_laptop: well No DHCPOFFERS received
<klh-xubuntu> do I change the grub option ? Or do I have to submit to your demands of giving me pc specs to get help ?
<vidd_laptop> what are you trying to do?
<vidd_laptop> deCon, i am out of ideas
<klh-xubuntu> step 7 of 7 in the installer
<klh-xubuntu> advanced option
<klh-xubuntu> grub bootloader
<klh-xubuntu> Device for boot loader installation:
<deCon> vidd_laptop: thanks anyway, ill keep searching
<vidd_laptop> klh-xubuntu, i never use the live cd to install...just go with the default
<vidd_laptop> deCon, did this card work in (whatever you had before)
<klh-xubuntu> the default location is: (hd0)
<vidd_laptop> sounds about right
<deCon> vidd_laptop: yes
<FrozenDawn> guys, does xubuntu show an "you can turn the computer off" screen by default ?
<vidd_laptop> deCon, set your wifi up with a staic ip
<deCon> vidd_laptop: just a 192.xx.xx.xxx?
<vidd_laptop> the first 3 sets are the same as your gateway....the last set should be outside the dhcp range
<Catoptromancy> FrozenDawn,
<Catoptromancy> yes
<Catoptromancy> Well it gives me a menu
<Catoptromancy> or do you mean after that?
<Catoptromancy> The Xubuntu logo on shutdown has the status bar go backwards compared to turn it on which goes forwards
<Catoptromancy> when bar is totally gone, you can turn it off
<deCon> static is set up...it could be driver
<Jester45> Catoptromancy: my bar never goes all the way down it stops after the 2nd little section
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> still after awhile it should be safe to turn off
<Catoptromancy> "should"
<Jester45> when i hear the disk stop i turn it off
<Catoptromancy> works
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Jester45> do you know how to make it verbose so i know what its doing
* vidd_laptop doesnt have this issue....
<Jester45> i didnt have it on edgy
<vidd_laptop> let me guess...all live cd installs
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> all alternative
<Jester45> at least all my installs
<vidd_laptop> hmmm...i never had the issue
<Jester45> i didnt untill feisty
<limbert65> Can one make OpenGL acceleration work on an ATI Radeon R250 (Mobility FireGL 9000) under Xubuntu Feisty?  If so, can someone point me to a HOWTO?
<Jester45> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<limbert65> Thanks.
<limbert65> On that HOWTO:  The instructions say it's for the 9500 Pro and up.  Mine's a 9000.  Still work?
<Jester45> check a list of supported cards
<Jester45> there is an opensource driver that has many working
<Jester45> just a sec i will look into it
<Jester45> ok run glxinfo |grep direct
<limbert65> Did that, and direct rendering is "no".
<Jester45> if it says yes then your ready
<Jester45> then your not
<Jester45> umm
<limbert65> I've been hunting around, and the stuff I've found that mentions this card specifically all looks a bit iffy.
<limbert65> The ones that look workable don't mention this specific card.  Not sure what to do.
<limbert65> It really looks to me like 3D acceleration is just a no-go with this specific card.
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and use pastebin to upload it
<Jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<limbert65> k
<Jester45> or
<Jester45> look in the file for a Section "Device"
<Jester45> and under that should be Driver            "ati"
<Jester45> if its somthing else then change it to "ati" and restart the xserver
<limbert65> here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21228/
<limbert65> And it DOES say "ati" under the Radeon R250.
<Jester45> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeonry using this guide
<Jester45> you just dont have to install beryl but the guy has the same card as you
<limbert65> Ok, I'll check that out.  Thanks.
<crdlb> limbert65: glxinfo|grep client
<Jester45> i think the "ati" might have to be "radeon"
<crdlb> either is fine
<crdlb> ati is a wrapper that loads radeon
<limbert65> shows ATI version 1.3
<limbert65> And on that howtoforge page, I get access denies.
<limbert65> denied.
<kalikiana> limbert65, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<limbert65> Never mind, I'm an idiot.  Had an extra letter copied in the address.  Sorry.
<limbert65> Reading it now.
<crdlb> limbert65: that's your problem
<crdlb> it should say SGI
<limbert65> beg pardon?
<crdlb> you have fglrx installed
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<limbert65> Please bear in mind I haven't installed any video drivers other than what came with Xubuntu Feisty.
<crdlb> if it says ATI then you have
<limbert65> Hmmm.
<crdlb> and if you don't purge fglrx it won't work
<limbert65> So if I remove fglrx, and purge, it'll revert to correct drivers?
<crdlb> just run that command
<crdlb> then try glxinfo|grep direct again
<limbert65> okey dokey
<crdlb> it interferes
<limbert65> doing it now..
<limbert65> You, sir, are a steely-eyed missile man.
<limbert65> direct rendering "yes", now.
<crdlb> np
<limbert65> So, problem fixed, or I need to install something else?
<crdlb> you now have open source 3d acceleration
<limbert65> thanks for all the help.  Much appreciated.
<kalikiana> crdlb, If glxinfo says 'Mesa GLX Indirect' although it's the open ati driver, what might be the problem?
<crdlb> kalikiana: what card?
<kalikiana> crdlb, 9800 Pro
<crdlb> on feisty?
<kalikiana> Yes.
<crdlb> glxinfo|grep client
<kalikiana> Says vendor: SGI
<kalikiana> Seems wrong...
<crdlb> that's actually right
<crdlb> lsmod|grep radeon
<kalikiana> radeon                124576  0
<kalikiana> drm                    81044  1 radeon
<crdlb> pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kalikiana> crdlb, http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpervp1c.php
<crdlb> kalikiana: and you haven't installed fglrx?
<kalikiana> crdlb, Nope, according to apt-get fglrx is not installed. I don't even have the restricted repository enabled.
<crdlb> try this: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-ati
<kalikiana> crdlb, Reinstall just finished. Direct rendering still says no. Do I have to reset or reload something?
<crdlb> kalikiana: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kalikiana> crdlb, http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/4803
<crdlb> I know this
<crdlb> kalikiana: pastebin the full output of lspci
<crdlb> this is an agp problem
<crdlb> and I remember an ubuntu bug about it
<kalikiana> crdlb, http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/4804
<crdlb> I think that's it
<crdlb> let me find the bug
<crdlb> there's a fix
* kalikiana is waiting patiently.
<crdlb> bug 78684
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78684 in linux-source-2.6.20 "AGP not detected on Intel 8285P and E7205 chipsets using kernels higher than 2.6.17" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78684
<crdlb> !bug 78684
<crdlb> the fix is to blacklist two modules
<crdlb> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<crdlb> those modules are:
<crdlb> e7xxx_edac and edac_mc
<crdlb> just add them on separate lines
<crdlb> btw, this bug would affect fglrx too
<kalikiana> crdlb, I added two 'blacklist' lines. Should I restart X now?
<crdlb> kalikiana: no reboot
<crdlb> that way the modules won't load
<crdlb> kalikiana: still there?
<kalikiana> crdlb, I was reading that bug description.
<crdlb> apparently you need to blacklist: i82875p_edac
<crdlb> too
<kalikiana> crdlb, Am I not blacklisting mainboard drivers? That seems weird to me.
<crdlb> they're just for something called edac
<crdlb> which apparently isn't vital
<kalikiana> Ah, okay. I'll reboot now. Thank you for your help. :)
<kikr_> hey
<kikr_> i'm at the xubuntu screen
<kikr_> how do I install?
<kikr_> I chose
<kikr_> I chose Start or install Xubuntu, but it just loaded a gui desktop
<kikr_> how would I install/overwrite existing os?
<crdlb> do you see an install icon on the desktop?
<kikr_> oh... didn't even think to look on the desktop
<kikr_> does xubuntu come with a compiler?
<kikr_> because i'm getting an error when trying to compile xchat
<hitmanWilly> kikr_: you need to install the build-essential pkg
<kikr_> how would I do that?
<hitmanWilly> kikr_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hitmanWilly> for some (stupid) reason, ubuntu doesn't come with gcc installed by default
<crimsun> no, but it is on the CD.
<kikr_> is apt-get like ports for freebsd .... and like emerge for gentoo?
<hitmanWilly> yup, well sort of
<kikr_> so then I could just sudo apt-get install xchat
<Pumpernickel> It's more like packages.
<hitmanWilly> kikr_: that works
<hitmanWilly> unless you want to compile from source for some reason
<kikr_> "Cannot find glib"
<shirish> guys is there a GUI script like Autofsck or fsckdown for xubuntu?
<Ademan_> installing the xubuntu-desktop package is paramount to installing xubuntu from the start right? (so long as you select an xfce session in gdm)
<Ademan_> i mean obviously you'd have all the GNOME stuff as well, which would basically be cruft at that point...
<Ademan_> but other than that
<g1> hi, what to use for switching the keyboard layout
<lysergide> g1 right click on panel -> add new item , from there choose kbd layout switcher.
<Mirellie> Hello. I have a question, im using Xubuntu, how can i start partition manager?
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: yes, you can
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: well, what partition manager?
<Mirellie> i was thinking about this one i used in installation process
<Mirellie> i don't have it in application list, and don't have idea what should i type in console :)
<grazie> Mirellie: is someone helping you? (I've just logged on)
<Mirellie> yes, someone tried but i can type my question again
<grazie> fire away!
<Mirellie> i'm xubuntu user and i need to start partition maganer, same one i used in installation
<Mirellie> (installation was from livecd)
<grazie> gparted use to use up to edgy on the install cd, but is not installed on the hard drive. Feisty using uses another app (I can't recall the name). I'd recommend installing gparted
<grazie> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: was jut away
<grazie> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> hiho grazie
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: just install gparted... what do you want to partition?
<Mirellie> thanks a lot :)
<Mirellie> i need to separate form my ext3 70GB partition a fat32 10GB partition
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: hmmm.... then it's better to download the gparted live disk
<hyper_ch> sorry... misread it :)
<hyper_ch> well, you can't alter a partition that's mounted... so you'll have to unmount it first
<grazie> Mirellie: if 70G partition is the xubuntu installation you'll need a livecd (xubuntu or as hyper_ch says the gparted livecd which is better)
<Mirellie> i have 3 partitions, 1. linux, 2.swap 3.data, i need to separate 10gb from 3rd one
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: "data"? how is that mounted?
<Mirellie> /home
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: then you need a livecd... xubuntu or gparted or something
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: well, you could do it without liveCD it'll just involve a few more thing :)
<Mirellie> hmm, i prefer doing it without livecd, its really slow :/
<Mirellie> and this computer is old, thata why i installed xubuntu
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: gparted live-CD is not loading a whole OS :)
<Mirellie> oh i see, im using a xubuntu first time
<Mirellie> so i just use live cd
<Mirellie> thanks a lot for help
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: you are on the live-cd?
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: well, without live-cd it would be (1()
<Mirellie> nope, i started xubuntu from hd
<hyper_ch> (1) edit /etc/fstab and uncomment that your partition will be mounted into /home
<hyper_ch> (2) reboot the system
<hyper_ch> (3) partition the partition to your liking
<hyper_ch> (4) have the altered partition mounted again in /home by editing your /fstab
<hyper_ch> btw, can you open a command line terminal and execute the following command and paste it in a pastebin?
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | Mirellie
<ubotu> Mirellie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: cat /etc/fstab
<Mirellie> !pastebin | Mirellie
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: just pastebin the output of      cat /etc/fstab
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: and then post the pastebin url here so that I can have a look at it
<Mirellie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21262/
<deniz_ogut> Hi dear friends. I have some problems with the "run an application" tool, obtained by pressing Alt+F2. I can't run some terminal commands/programs via it although I check "run in terminal" box. One example is w3m, a terminal based Web browser. It comes with xubuntu as default. I can run it by opening a terminal and entering w3m command there but not neither from "run an application" tool nor from a quick launch button set to open it with in a terminal.
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: you see this line:   UUID=7f34d7a1-65ff-4732-b62d-f86271a695e9 /home           ext3    defaults     ? this one needs to be uncommented
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: in the terminal enter:    sudo nano /etc/fstab
<hyper_ch> and then you put a   #   in front of that line
<hyper_ch> after that, press    ctrl-x   for quitting nano and you will then be asked to save to modified file
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: press "y" and enter
<Mirellie> ok, done
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: then you need to reboot...
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: and then you can run gparted on that partition
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: it will not be mounted anymore.. this means all your settings and stuff won't be loaded as they are on that partition
<Mirellie> thanks, i downloaded "gparted-0.3.3.tar.gz" can you give me command line for installing this package?
<Mirellie> i can google for it if thats a problem :)
<ciro314> hello. how could i search files and folders on fesity?
<Mirellie> hi again, im on livecd, whan i try to resize unmounted partition on gparted i got message "the following operation cannot be applied to disk"
<Mirellie> "check filesystem on /dev/hda5 and (iff possible) fix them
<hyper_ch> Mirellie: no clue... for me it has worked so far... better you ask in #gparted  if that channel exists
<Mirellie> ok, thanks a lot for trying, have a nice day
<Mirellie> cya
<ciro314> hello. how could i search files and folders on fesity?
<TheSheep> ciro314: ys, use 'locate' or 'find'
<ciro314> where?
<darrend> ciro314: do you want to search FOR files or search their contents (i.e. WITHIN them)?
<ciro314> ... FOR
<ciro314> i.e. mywork.zip
<darrend> locate mywork.zip
<darrend> locate mywork*
<darrend> or whatever.
<ciro314> on CLI ?
<darrend> y
<ciro314> it works ! thanks
<darrend> locate is a fast search based on a database (index) that normally gets updated daily - so it won't see recent changes
<darrend> for that use 'find'
<darrend> do 'man locate' and 'man find'
<ciro314> ok. thanks again
<darrend> np
<Alan-D> Alan-D: Morning all
<Alan-D> I'm trying to upgrade from version 6.06 to 7.04
<Alan-D> My current update-manager is .42.2
<Alan-D> I'm trying to upgrade to 6.10 using the gksu "update-manager -c" command, but keep getting an error
<Alan-D> Error message: Failed to fetch http://givre.capspace.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/packages.bz2 Sub-process returned an error code (2)
<Alan-D> Can any one help me?
<crimeboy> whats the size of xubuntu after installation ?
<hyper_ch> !size
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about size - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alan-D> !error (2)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error (2) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alan-D> !sub-process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sub-process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnuYou> how do I set up Firestarter, it wont auto start when I boot
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anyone here know how to remap the delete key in xubuntu 6.06?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hi
<kmindi|ibm-t20> @all
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm trying to make a sort of a trash can, and have the delete key send all the files there instead of deleting them permanantly
<kmindi|ibm-t20> cool
<TheSheep> CoRnJuLiOx: why don't you just install Thunar 0.8.0, it has the trash can already
<CoRnJuLiOx> theres no thunar 0.8.0 package for 6.06, is there?
<CoRnJuLiOx> apt-get said that my installed version was the latest
<CoRnJuLiOx> it sayss 0.3.1? wow thats ol
<CoRnJuLiOx> d
<gnomefreak> dapper will only get security updates not new packages
<CoRnJuLiOx> crap. i'm out of luck then.
<TheSheep> CoRnJuLiOx: you can get it from xfce.org and compile yourself, or just upgrade to edgy
<TheSheep> CoRnJuLiOx: it will be surely faster, easier and more reliable than implementing your own trash
<CoRnJuLiOx> TheSheep: yeah, it probably will b
<CoRnJuLiOx> be*
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: are you familiar with squid?  Can I give someone access to like this? I am behinde a router and have squid running.... and someone wants to get anonmous access through my computer from the outside.... so I direct a port from the router to squid and squid makes then the query and returns results? Does that work?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: should work
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: make sure to either require a password or only allow his IP -- anonymous proxies are a bad idea
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: using only the IP
<hyper_ch> it's my work IP... it's a dedicated one
<hyper_ch> and why are anonymous proxies a bad idea?
<hyper_ch> I tend to think anonymous proxies are a good idea
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you'll change your mind as soon as you try to run an open wiki
<hyper_ch> why compare running an open wiki to a open anonymous proxy?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: because when you run on open wiki, you receive lots of spam edits done via anonymous proxies
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and there is no way to get to the author and tell him to stop
<hyper_ch> well, isn't that a problem of the "open wiki"?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yeah, lock up everything and put 8 feet high fences everywhere
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, I meant do those anonymous proxy people also have to subscribe in order to edit?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: real wikis doesn't have such thing as 'subscribing', besides the spam bots create fake user accounts without problems
<hyper_ch> oh well, you can setup captchas or some other verification thingy
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: locks and fences
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: this is much more easily solved on the level of your proxy
<hyper_ch> or some sort of moderation... like the first 10 edits need to be approved and then they can write what they want
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, proxies are also for anonymity... a thing that gets more and more put away on the net
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: there is no such thing as anonymity on the net
<hyper_ch> there is some :) e.g. public wifis... :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: everyone can be tracked, it's just a question of work involved
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: but just because everyone can be tracked it doesn't mean you have to help them tracking you
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: care to continue this amusing discussion on #xubuntu-offtopic?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: too many channels open already :)
<jthomas> good day!  My 'safely remove' function mentions that I can change it to 'sync && umount'  Why is this not default?
<hyper_ch> jthomas: ???
<hyper_ch> jthomas: if I had a clue what you are refering to I might be able to help
<jthomas> hyper_ch: thanks!  ok i plug in a flash drive to my Xubuntu and i can 'safely remove' it (umount it).  But i can also edit this command/button and it says 'some users may want to change it to 'sync && umount' (which should sync the data before umount it).  Why is this not the default behavior, is there a problem with syncing first??
<hyper_ch> jthomas: when umounting it should be synced first (I tend to think)
<TheSheep> um... I think that you always get the buffers synchronized before unmounting -- it's a part of the unmounting process...
<hyper_ch> that's what I meant to say :)
<jthomas> thats what i was hoping, but why would it suggest changing it?
<TheSheep> jthomas: maybe the 'sync' it mentions is not just writing the buffers to the disk, but synchronising the content of some directories? (just guessing, depends on the application you use...)
<TheSheep> jthomas: where do you have that option?
<jthomas> not on Xubuntu now (at work with Kubuntu) so i cannot say for sure... maybe plugging in a USB and then right click, somewhere in there?
<TheSheep> jthomas: I don't have such an option :/
<jthomas> hmmm.. ok maybe in the 'control panel' thing?  sorry i really am not sure...
<TheSheep> jthomas: control panel?
<TheSheep> jthomas: well, just say when you can check it :)
<jthomas> lol not sure its name, but its where one would set colours, fonts, printers, sound, etc
<makki> hi
<makki> gurub not load.. (error 18) can any one help
<jthomas> TheSheep: not finding it,or given up?
<TheSheep> jthomas: I'm sure I don't have it
<jthomas> i'm sure that you do!! i promise!  just not sure where
<TheSheep> jthomas: just check it when you get home
<jthomas> will do
<hyper_ch> what are you looking for?
<jthomas> good day!  My 'safely remove' function mentions that I can change it to 'sync && umount'  Why is this not default?
<hyper_ch> jthomas: where is that function?
<jthomas> lol we don't know and i am not on Xubuntu right now
<hyper_ch> thunar just gives "unmount volume" and that's fine
<jthomas> hmmm
<roger21> hello
<roger21> how do i say xscreensaver not to ask for password
<roger21> ?
<deCon> go to screensaver settings in applications/settings
<roger21> ok
<roger21> and ?
<TheSheep> roger21: disable 'lock screen'
<roger21> ok but when i close and open my laptop or go on suspend it still ask for my password
<roger21> i hate that
<hwMoD|buntu> hi - how can I create a keyboard shortcut to show desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm trying to set up a custom icon for when my camera launches, now, it just shows it like a hard drive, how would i change this?
<Keystroke> hi.
<IndyGunFreak> I'm trying to set up a custom icon for when my camera launches, now, it just shows up like a hard drive, how would i change this?
<yallaxx> guys i need some help here.. i get grub error 21 when trying to boot..here is my menu.list and device map: http://pastebin.ca/493332 ,i installed ubuntu on sda10  i also got winxp on sda1 and vista on sda7, also i got a second hd sdb with 2 partitions on..i used to have ubuntu on that aswell
<deniz_ogut> yallax: This may be helpful: Bug #8978. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8978 in grub "Grub - Error 21 returned" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8978
<Grey_Loki> How good is the cardbus support in Xubuntu? I want to add (bus powered, if possible) firewire support to an older packard bell laptop - would it just be a case of 'plug and play'?
<sacater> when is the Gutsy beta's or herds released
<sacater> is it some time in june?
<Grey_Loki> sacater, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule is about all the information you're going to get, I think
<kikr>  hey
<kikr> I did "sudo hostname kikrbox" and now I can't run any apps
<kikr> why is this
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: is there a gutsy iso?
<Grey_Loki> hyper_ch, I don't know - I haven't looked
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: :) I miss my daily updates
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<kent> does xorg get really really big with an inadequate graphics card?
<kent> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kent> even using blackbox, xorg slowly rises to 200 megs of resident space
<TheSheep> kent: close firefox
<kent> use opera?
<TheSheep> kent: use less tabs
<kent> ok
<TheSheep> kent: it's because the web browsers keep each tab as an image in X's memory
<kent> oohhh
<kent> on my parent's computer, xfce only uses less than 256, but on my computer, it uses 2/3 of 512MB of ram
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, if you used several instances of say, Konqueror, would that take less than the same number of websites open in tabs in fire/swiftfox, or opera?
<Grey_Loki> *less memory space
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: I don't think so
<kent> i changed my swappiness to 10
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: the idea is to limit the number of pages you have opened at the same time :)
* Grey_Loki laughs
<kent> ok, i see, TheSheep , i can restart x with cntrl alt del
<Grey_Loki> I noticed that both Opera and Firefox were really hogging resources - I thought it was something to do with the browsers, not my browsing habits
<Grey_Loki> What would the best non-tabbed (preferably native) linux web browser be?
<kent> dillo?
* Grey_Loki googles
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: the only solution would be to keep the pages downloaded but not rendered, and render them every time you switch tabs -- but that hard on the cpu
* Grey_Loki nods
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: well, you can just disabletabs in firefox :)
<Grey_Loki> Hehe
<kent> yeah, that would solve things :)
<Grey_Loki> Come to think of it, I think you could do that in Opera, too
* Grey_Loki grins
<am_>  hi,  i installed xubuntu fiesty and I want to add fluxbox as an additional wm.  I found a guide that tells me to run this command ("echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc).   Won't this overwrite xfce ?
<maxamillion> am_: uhmm... don't listen to that guide
<maxamillion> am_: just do "sudo aptitude install fluxbox" and then everything is installed and in place, you just have to log out, and select fluxbox as the session you want and then login .... easy as that
<maxamillion> am_: apt-get, synaptic, etc will work also (i just like aptitude)
<gop> hey
<maxamillion> hello
<gop> any here know if it possible to install ubuntu or xubuntu on a usb hard drive external encousler
<gop> do I do a normal install
<gop> can I bring the usb drive anywhere and it have it load up
<gop> with ubuntu
<maxamillion> gop: yes, i've heard of many people installing it on usb devices .... i don't entirely know how, but i know it can be done
<gop> where would I get information on this
<maxamillion> gop: http://linutop.com/ <--- company that does it ... lemme find you a link about how to do it
<maxamillion> gop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?action=show&redirect=LiveUsbStick
<gop> ahh I got usb pen drive
<gop> but I mean a usb 3.5 hard drive
<gop> ide to usb encoulser
<Grey_Loki> gop, I think it would be the same method
<gop> o oh k
<Grey_Loki> Since they're both USB storage devices - one is just bigger than the other
<gop> oh hmm so true
<gop> let me try and I assume I could leave some space for ntfs
<maxamillion> yeah
<maxamillion> the system sees them the same
<gop> cool
<maxamillion> :)
<Grey_Loki> Although in this case, you would have to make sure that the computer you're going to be using is able to boot from a USB device.
<gop> my dell does
<gop> f12
<maxamillion> brb
<Grey_Loki> Well in that case, it's all good ;)
<gop> hmm Unable to seek on /dev/sdd
<gop> boo
<gop> Unable to seek on /dev/sdd
<maxamillion> back
<b52laptop> hi
<Merchelo> evening
<b52laptop> euh please my sound card have stopped to worked !? she was working but  i don't hear any more any sound
<Merchelo> do you have the volume applet for xfce?
<b52laptop> yeap
<b52laptop> the volume applet is ok
<b52laptop> the select the right value in the mixer too
<b52laptop> in fact there is a sound and suddently it stopped !! and then sound again !!
<b52laptop> :(
<T`> anyone here use xubuntu with dvorak? i'm trying to see how to get that layout into the layout changer
<T`> anyone here use xubuntu with dvorak? i'm trying to see how to get that layout into the layout changer
<T`> err..
<T`> sorry for the repost
<Merchelo> !dvorak | T`
<ubotu> T`: dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<Merchelo> hah
<T`> Merchelo, eh?
<Merchelo> yeah, my bad, or maybe it's the bot's fault...
<IndyGunFreak> how do you change a device icon(for instance, usb hard drive), in Xfce?
<IndyGunFreak> anybody?
<blizz> hey there
<q-t> Hey, when I try to install xubuntu, it wont format my harddrive.....O_o
<Pumpernickel> Yeah, there are a couple bugs related to that.
<q-t> ok
<q-t> anything i can do?
<Pumpernickel> LiveCD installer, right?
<q-t> yupp
<q-t> I tried to figure out the fdisk, but....
<blizz> is there a good n64 emulator packaged somewhere?
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<Pumpernickel> There's a workaround posted there.
<IndyGunFreak> Pumpernickel: how do i change the default icon(like for a USB hard drive), with Xfce/Xubuntu 7.04
<q-t> just to double check, I got some advice to 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove' to make xubuntu not start into X before I type startx on boot up. This is correct? It wont go back to booting directly into X the next time or something?
<Pumpernickel> Nah, that would work.
<maxamillion> q-t: yeah, that sounds about right
<q-t> kool, having alot of trouble with my graph card, and last time i tried to make it work, the whole thing wouldnt start again, but this time i want to make it so i choose to start x
<maxamillion> q-t: fair enough
<q-t> hehe
<q-t> Anyone here know much about vertical sync on graph cards? How do you know what to pick when you configure it manually?
#xubuntu 2007-05-18
<Grey_Loki> q-t, it'll be written either on the back of your monitor, or in your monitor's manual
<q-t> Ok:)
<Grey_Loki> But, IIRC, most/all modern monitors support a minimum of 60Hz - i'd check, just to be sure.
<vape> hello
<vape> I booted up and my background isnt loading and my menu is gone from menu bar in XFCE, anybody know why that would be
<q-t> I dont have the manual here right now, my dad has it. I got his old laptop when he got a new one:P
<q-t> but ill see what i can do
<zials> its better to only change the refresh rate if your screen flickers
<IndyGunFreak> vape: can you right click the desktop and choose "Desktop settings"
<q-t> the thing is, xubuntu works great on it, the only thing is openoffice. The graphics are all screwy in that application ONLY....hehe
<vape> nope i cant even right click
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<IndyGunFreak> vape: are you using xubuntu
<vape> yes
<vape> feisty fawn
<Pumpernickel> vape: alt+F2 brings up a run dialog.  From there you can launch xfdesktop.
<vape> no such file or directory
<Pumpernickel> xfdesktop4, possibly
<Pumpernickel> It's been awhile since I've been on Xubuntu.
<vape> nope :\
<IndyGunFreak> vape: do you get a log in screen?
<vape> yeah
<vape> im on xfce right now
<vape> but the menu button is gone from my menu bar and my desktop isnt loading
<IndyGunFreak> ok, how di dyou start xchat?
<vape> i have a terminal button on my menu bar
<IndyGunFreak> ok...
<IndyGunFreak> so you do have a panel at the bottom?
<vape> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> right click the panel, add to panel, then go down and find "xfce menu", and try to drag it to the panel
<vape> well thats the first thing i tried to do
<godless> how do I turn off the tooltips in the task list?
<vape> the menu isnt even in list
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<IndyGunFreak> wow.
<vape> yeah hella strange x;
<vape> im thinking about sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i was thinking actually
<IndyGunFreak> but didnt you say this was an old PC?
<vape> no its a decent pc
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<vape> i just like xfce over kde and gnome
<vape> havent had any problems with it up untill now
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, -i'd rather my face be stomped by golf cleates than use kde.
<vape> hah
<vape> what are you using
<IndyGunFreak> xfce
<IndyGunFreak> vape: thats the only thing i can think of to try
<IndyGunFreak> then once you have KDE running, reinstall Xfce, then you can remove KDE
<IndyGunFreak> unless you want to clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> oh wait..
<IndyGunFreak> i know.
<vape> cant i do that from command line
<IndyGunFreak> right click your Panel
<IndyGunFreak> choose customize panel
<vape> pl
<vape> ok
<IndyGunFreak> then click the + sign, which should mean there willbe a panel 1 and panel two int he pull down bar
<IndyGunFreak> choose fixed position, and put it somewhere, top, side, somewhere where the other panel isnt
<IndyGunFreak> make it full width for now....
<IndyGunFreak> then right lcick, add to panel, and add the menu
<vape> no menu in add list
<IndyGunFreak> you don't have an xfce menu in the add list?
<vape> nope
<vape> my shits broken
<vape> x;
<IndyGunFreak> looks that way
<vape> ima jus fresh install
<vape> thanks for tryin
<IndyGunFreak> wil probably be easiest.
<IndyGunFreak> no prob.
<IndyGunFreak> good luck with it.
<vape> thanks
<vape> im out, peace
<abd> hello which program can extract .rar files ???
<Grey_Loki> abd, unrar
<peepsalot> this is strange, i installed and ran democracyplayer, and now my XFCE desktop looks like a gnome desktop
<abd> is it in system or download it ??
<Grey_Loki> You need to download it
<q-t> when i was installing xubuntu, it stalled on language packs...i had to skip it.
<peepsalot> all file(documents, images, movies) icons have previews, and my wallpaper reverted to default gnome brown wallpaper
<Grey_Loki> abd, if you want a GUI, I believe that WinRAR has a linux version, too.
<Grey_Loki> Which you would have to download and install yourself.
<abd> nop with CLI , I'm installing unrar :D
<IndyGunFreak> Grey_Loki: do you know how to change the default device icons for Xfce?  I have a USB camera, the desktop icon looks like a hard drive, i'd like to change that
<Grey_Loki> Right click it
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Grey_Loki> I'm not on Xubuntu right now, so I can't say for sure, but I remember that there's a menu there that allows you to change it
<Grey_Loki> ...I think
<IndyGunFreak> no.. not for devices
<IndyGunFreak> for regular programs, yes.
<IndyGunFreak> you can edit launcher.
<IndyGunFreak> but when you right cick a device, it just says open/mount/unmount/properties/desktop.. then it shows the desktop menu
<IndyGunFreak> desktop prefs, i mean, not menu
<peepsalot> what application controls the xfce desktop?
<Jester45> xfce4-desktop i think
<Jester45> no its
<Cubey> hello
<Jester45> xfdesktoip
<Jester45> xfdestop
<Jester45> aaarrrg xfdesktop
<peepsalot> yay, it's back!
<peepsalot> thanks
<peepsalot> gnome tried to take over my xfce desktop, very sneaky
<peepsalot> interesting though, to mix parts of gnome with xfce, never considered it before
<peepsalot> what is the xfce window manager called?
<Cubey> What's the lowest CPU someone has in here with Xubuntu installed to?
<Jester45> xfwm4
<Jester45> 133mhz
<peepsalot> ok
<Jester45> that i know of
<peepsalot> Jester45, you did personally, or you heard of someone doing it>
<Jester45> heard
<Cubey> Well, okay, let me ask in a better way ;) Who has a roughly 1GHz system (with 512-640MB RAM) with xubuntu?
<Jester45> i have a 400mhz 256mb ram
<Cubey> I current have Ubuntu installed to such a system and it's pretty speedy but I'm having problems with youtube's video lagging :(
<peepsalot> what video chipset?
<Cubey> AVIs are fine and I do have the accelerated driver
<Jester45> youtube videos are low framerate
<peepsalot> Cubey, is your CPU maxed when you view them?
<Cubey> nvidia Geforce2mx 200
<Cubey> peepsalot: let me double check
<Jester45> peepsalot: flash doesnt have the much need for vidoe because most of the processing is from the CPU
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, i was able to download thunar 0.8.0 from the 'net and using the installer i installed it to /opt because /usr/local was giving me problems. i then went to /opt to try and start Thunar, but when i started it, it said version 0.3.1 in the about menu. any ideas?
<Jester45> Cubey: try adding a panel applet to moniter CPU and see if it tops out when playing the video, or use a taskmanager
<Cubey> peepsalot: around 80-90%, no more than 90%
<Cubey> 87% is the max i've seen it so far
<Jester45> Cubey: have you tried with everything off other than the flash, what flash program
<Cubey> on fullscreen, it runs abuot 92% max
<Jester45> thats becuase it has to draw more
<Cubey> Jester45: everything off such as?
<Cubey> and it's flash 9
<Jester45> cubey like firefox open but nothing else and if you really wanted to test you could use a failsafe terminal session from the GDM
<Jester45> humm
<Cubey> Jester45: righto, tried that
<Cubey> only things open are firefox and the system monitor (task manager)
<peepsalot> Cubey, you can try viewing the videos at a lower quality
<Jester45> Cubey: could you try it on a faster machine? youtube videos are going to look chopy
<peepsalot> frees up CPU on my comp
<peepsalot> and doesn't look too bad
<peepsalot> just a little aliasing
<Cubey> Jester45: well, what gets me is it's fine on XP pro on the same machine
<Jester45> what cpu
<Cubey> P3 1GHz
<Jester45> so is it a lot more coppy or a little i noticed flash is slower on linux than windows
<Cubey> a lot more, unbearable
<Cubey> even set to lowest quality
<peepsalot> I've noticed my desktop ni gerneral is not nearly as snappy under linux compared to windows :(  i think it my crappy video drivers though
<peepsalot> Cubey, what browser?
<Cubey> firefox
<peepsalot> 2.0?
<Cubey> it's less unbearable normal screen set to lowest but heck that stinks..
<Cubey> firefix 1.5.0.5
<peepsalot> you don't have any strange extensions running?  lots of tabs?  does it help to restart ff?
<peepsalot> you could try upgrading to 2.0, dunno if that would really help though
<Cubey> no extensions, only one (or two when full screen) windows open, restarting obviosuly doesn't help
<Cubey> i open FF fresh and new and it acts this way going directly to youtube
<Cubey> just wonder if it MIGHT work better with xubuntu
<peepsalot> you in gnome currently?
<Jester45> try running this in a terminal glxinfo |grep direct
<Cubey> this is why i've stuck with windows for so long, it takes days to get a few things working
<Cubey> peepsalot: yes / Jester45: i did, it's accelerated video. avis play perfectly fine
<Jester45> Cubey: not once you know what you doing, i use fresh install and get things set up in a hour or 2 in windows it takes days
<Jester45> Cubey: so it said yes
<Cubey> yep
<Jester45> idk what to say
<Cubey> nor I..
<Cubey> again, this is why i prefer Windows. linux seems to half not work for stuff :\
<peepsalot> well, xubuntu is worth a shot, you nkow you can install xubuntu-desktop and try it, don't need a full fresh install
<Cubey> i've tried to love linux, god knows i have
<Cubey> oh?
* Cubey tries that...
<peepsalot> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<peepsalot> then ctrl-alt-backspace and choose xfce in GDM
<peepsalot> creful you will lose any open apps, so save whatever you need to save
<Cubey> peepsalot: righto, already doing it ;)
<Cubey> nothing is open besides FF. this is just a test installation mostly
<Cubey> nothing at all important in the installation at all
<Cubey> ahem, repeating myse;f
<Cubey> myself
<Cubey> i'm semi-experienced with linux in general, and i can never learn to like it enough to keep using it long term however
<Jester45> you know... i watch to many movies
<Cubey> AVIs play fine
<Cubey> but youtube doesn't :/
<Cubey> there's always something unacceptable about linux that turns me off :\
<Jester45> Cubey: you might, have you tried diffrent distros? i started with xubuntu and i cant really find a good alternative
<Cubey> yeah
<Cubey> mandrake was the very first years ago (2001'ish). it was okay but i had sound issues
<Cubey> then i tried debian on some old 133 p1's with small HDs and hated the debian package manager at the time. ended up getting slackware to work well
<Jester45> i tried ubuntu and kubuntu i like kde's qt look for apps but not the taskbar and gome is ok but i dont like the lack of options
<Cubey> so i ended up using slack more than anything else
<Jester45> my most hated package magner is yum
<Jester45> rpm is nice in the way that lots and lots of things have rpms for them
<CoRnJuLiOx> i just installed thunar 0.8.0 and uninstalled the thunar 0.3.1 that i had on my system; how do i make the new 8.0 the default? double clicking on a folder now doesn't open it in the new thunar.
<Cubey> seems a BIT less laddy in xfce...
<Cubey> but still unacceptible (full screen)
<q-t> I did the configuration for the graphics card that is shown on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and restarted. When i got to the login screen there is an error message continously poping up on the screen, and it wont stop...even after i logged in...what is this?
<q-t> the error message was about the cdrom btw
* Cubey sighs...
<Cubey> seems like a crappy exchange IMO, decent web multimedia support for more security. i rarely ever even HAVE virus problems.. maybe once every 4 years
<Cubey> took me 8 hours but i finally got nsv streams working in mplayer
<Cubey> and they play fine
<Cubey> except an annoying error that happens when it loads
<peepsalot> Cubey, there is an open source alternative to flash, called gnash, which might be more efficient.
<Cubey> peepsalot: thanks, i'll look into that
<peepsalot> unfortunately, it is not 100% compatible with all video sites yet
<peepsalot> i think in the near future it will be though
<peepsalot> i personally have not tried it
<peepsalot> i think the dev version can play youtube, but not the stable release
* Cubey attempts to find it.....
<Cubey> meh, need to add a new repos
<Cubey> gnash won't install due to a dependency issue :\
<q-t> how would i make a xorg.conf.original-0 overwrite the xorg.conf in terminal? I think i broke the xorg.conf file, but i have a backup
<q-t> scratch that
<Cubey> grrrrrrrr
<Cubey> it's fussing about a kdelib, so i try to get the newer lib and it says it has the newest, though gnash wants a newer one. >:(
<Jester45> Cubey: have you apt-get update apt-get upgrade ed?
<Cubey> twice?
<Jester45> Cubey: look on the kde site and see if they have a newer lib
* Cubey grumbles
<Cubey> is this worth it? honestly? :S
<Jester45> Cubey: update gets a list of new packages upgrade installes them
<Cubey> Jester45: already did it, yes
<Cubey> ohhh
<Cubey> UPGRADE
<Jester45> ok then did you look on their site? KDE's if they have new ones
<Cubey> how do i install a newer one if i find it? :S
<Jester45> that i do not know
<Jester45> did you install gnash from the repos
<q-t> is there another word program for linux other than openoffice??
<Jester45> many
<Jester45> !!editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Cubey> Jester45: it won't, that's how i'm getting the complaint (sudo apt-get install gnash)
<Cubey> it won't even try due to kdelibs4c2a
<Jester45> you can force it
<q-t> Im thinking of programs to write school work on and such
<Jester45> just a guess but with the -f trigger
<Cubey> hm
<Cubey> ok..
<Jester45> staroffice if its still there but its like openoffice
<Cubey> nope
<Jester45> i dont know any other than openoffice for what you seem to want
<Cubey> found the kdelib on debian's site, trying that
<q-t> ok. But is there an alternative source to install openoffice from, because it seems that there is something wrong when I download and install from the ubuntu universe
<Cubey> conflicted with kidelibs-bin
<Cubey> ARGH!
<Jester45> q-t: ummm you can try the openoffice website you might have to compile, they might not have debs
<q-t> ok
<Cubey> i swear, linux isn't worth it. i've spent 2 days now messing around and it's still not working. doesn't even that long to reinstall and reconfig windows in a really bad virus attack (ie: no AV at all).
<Cubey> well
<Cubey> not working how i want it
<Cubey> i'm not expecting much either
<Cubey> :\
<Jester45> Cubey: well stop using it then i tried to help
<Cubey> Jester45: Oh, I'm not angry at ya'll, I do appricate the help. But it's just so frustrating :(
<Cubey> it *should* just work with the normal flash plugin... :/
<Cubey> the machine is capable of doing so (under windows anyway). :
<Cubey> :|
<Cubey> needing a machine more powerful for linux than windows seems... wrong.
* Jester45 tries to find a dvd player with a harddrive (he is using to many dvds)
<Jester45> Cubey: i have old machines that would beuseless in windows and they are serving well
<Jester45> in linux
<Cubey> Well, when it comes to a 1GHz system like I'm TRYING to get this going on
<Cubey> I will admit ubuntu is very user friendly and such, but it seems like linux is always many giant steps behind where it should be IMO
<Cubey> maybe i'm expecting too much, i don't know.
<Jester45> you might just have a diffrent point of view
<Cubey> But I think if someone is going to switch from Windows to Linux, then the distro needs to at least do multimedia the same, which is something so common...
<Jester45> i enjoy both windows and linux and use them for diffrent things
<Cubey> Well, let me explain my reasoning. I was considering a linux machine for everday use (web browsing, chatting, watching video streams, etc) and a windows machine to the side for games, large downloads, burning, etc.
<Cubey> it seems the youtube thing is the only problem i'm having
<Cubey> but it's kind of a big one as i use the site often
<Jester45> well i think linux is working on getting there one of the bigger speed bumbs is that linux is suposed to be non-properitary  so very simple mulimedia things will not "just work" but they are getting there like the video drivers just a few weeks ago my 2nd newest card became opensource accerated
<Jester45> i think the othre block is...
<Jester45> Bug #1
<Cubey> hm?
<q-t> my ati card will absolutley not work:P
<AlexC> hello, i unclicked the gdm in system > services
<Cubey> I have an older nvidia card in the ubuntu machine, works accelerated fine
<Jester45> oo ubugtu isnt here
<Jester45> q-t: new card?
<AlexC> how do i reclick it in console?
<q-t> ati mobility radeon 9600
<q-t> its three years old or something
<Jester45> AlexC: you might have to google that i remember how to do it somewhere but i cant remeber, someone in here might know
<Cubey> AlexC: 'sudo startx' and correct it
<Cubey> I think that's what you want
<AlexC> okay, brb
<Jester45> well... AlexC run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm
<Jester45> anbd you get gdm back
<Jester45> but make sure to recheck
<Cubey> I was thinking it was a setting within the desktop gui
<Cubey> Hmm, I think I may just resort to win2k for an everyday machine. or... hell. just stick to this one. one virus/trojan problem every few years isn't bad. i'm justa lil paranoid after a recent one that was my fault
<q-t> is there a way to tune down the resolution in xubuntu without fiddling with the xorg.conf???
<Jester45> Cubey: bug #1 is that MS has the magority market share, so things are made to work with windows 1st then linux 2nd
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Jester45> q-t: crtl + alt + -/+
<Jester45> aa its back
<Cubey> Jester45: ehh?? linux is #2? Wouldnt that be mac?
<Jester45> not sure i only seen 1 mac ever running in my life
<Cubey> lol
<q-t> Jester45: didnt work =_0
<Cubey> as far as hardware/software, mac is #2 i'd say
<Jester45> well #3 but you get my point?
<Jester45> i have to go clean my car be back later
<q-t> ok
<cjae> ok why is my sound clicking in some media players while playing mp3??
<q-t> Cubey: do u know anything about tuning down the resolution???
<Cubey> but anyway, i'm not expecting linux to be exactly like windows in every respect. i don't expect windows apps to work (though they can under WINE) under linux. i was happy to get streaming NSV working. yet.... youtube isn't working
<Cubey> Cubey: Jester45 just told you how ;)
<Cubey> erm
<Cubey> telling myself that :P
<q-t> Cubey: didnt work:P
<cjae> ok why is my sound clicking in some media players while playing mp3??
<AlexC> when i click sys>services it reads "The configuration could not be loaded: you are not allowed to access system configuration"
<q-t> Cubey: ctrl+alt+ -/+
<cjae> notably vlc opps sorry for two posts
<Cubey> press ctrl, alt and the + or - on the numpad
<q-t> Cubey: I dont have a numpad on my laptop:P hehe, i tried with the 0 and the dash
<Cubey> AlexC: did you do it as sudo?
<AlexC> yes
<AlexC> and logged in as the admin user
<Cubey> qt: laptop should have a way to enable emulated numpad
<Cubey> hm
<q-t> uhm, ok
<AlexC> i'll try as root
<Cubey> wait
<Cubey> have you tried running the config tool in console?
<Cubey> blargh, now i forgot the name of it and i just ran it earlier
<q-t> Cubey: talking to me?
<Cubey> no
<Cubey> AlexC
<Cubey> well, thanks for the help guys. but i guess i'll forget about linux, for the *tries to count the times.......* ...5th time?
<Cubey> it seems to be a purely software issue, so there's not much that can be done i guess. :\
<Grey_Loki> Cubey, well, i'd say it's closer to a hardware issue, tbh - I mean, I run xubuntu 6.10 and 7.04, and YouTube works fine in Opera, FireFox, and IES4linux, as do any other flash applets.
<AlexC> i haven't tried it in console
<Cubey> Grey_Loki: P3/1GHz, 640MB, Geforce2MX 200 video card. should be good...
<AlexC> i don't know app
<Grey_Loki> Cubey, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Cubey> AlexC: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cubey> Grey_Loki: Yep. and glxinfo says yes
<Cubey> And the nvidia logo comes up for a second or so upon booting
<Cubey> glxgears didn't much work before i installed it, now it does
<Grey_Loki> Cubey, have you added anything to the stock Xubuntu install, aside from trying to install Flash?
<Grey_Loki> s/anything/much
<q-t> How can i enable numpad simulation for a laptop in xubuntu???
<Cubey> Grey_Loki: it's an ubuntu install with xubuntu desktop added on
<AlexC> i fixed it
<Cubey> q-t: look at your keyboard for a way to turn it on
<AlexC> i don't know how though
<q-t> Cubey: thnx, hehe
<Grey_Loki> q-t, if you look on your laptop keyboard, there'll be the 'numpad' marked in a darker colour on some keys to the right hand side
<AlexC> thanks for your hrelp
<Cubey> AlexC: Good :)
<AlexC> help*
<AlexC> bye
<Grey_Loki> And an 'FN' key somewhere - 'function' - just press that, and a key that has a character in the same colour as your FN key, to enter that character
<Cubey> q-t: usually you have to hold down a button (or enable it)
<Grey_Loki> Cubey, you downloaded the flash binary thingy from adobe's website, and installed it from there?
<Cubey> wow, i actually gave linux support :P
<Cubey> Grey_Loki: as i recall, yes (it was last night)
<Cubey> it's flash 9
<Grey_Loki> Cubey, well, for future reference, doing any admin work (no matter how trivial) when you're not in posession of your full cognitive faculties is a large case of DO NOT WANT :P
<Grey_Loki> Did you save a log of the installation?
<Cubey> Grey_Loki: I honestly don't remember, that's about the only thing i cant remember doing. i know i did it, but that's all
<Cubey> might have been done through the add/remove
<Grey_Loki> Cubey, I take it you've tried a straight removal and reinstallation of Flash?
<Cubey> I did so dang much video-wise last night i don't know
<Grey_Loki> Add/Remove = Synaptic Package Manager?
<q-t> its enabled, but the ctrl+alt+ -/+ still doesnt work
<Cubey> Grey_Loki: I don't know it by name but that's probably it
<Cubey> q-t: do the last command I gave AlexC then, in console
<Cubey> Grey_Loki: to answer your question better from earlier about if i've installed anything else after "stock", yes, lots of video related codecs etc.. trying to get nsv video working (and I did and it works fine)
<Grey_Loki> Nullsoft Streaming Video?
<Cubey> yes
<Cubey> I watch a lot of streaming NSV and so i need that for a daily use system
<Grey_Loki> Hmm
<Cubey> i think if i can get youtube working i can stand to use linux as a daily machine perhaps
<Cubey> though i'm starting to think, yet again, it's not worth the hassle :(
<Cubey> 1 day every few years to deal with a security/virii related problem on this PC. seems worth using windows for support for everything i need/want
<Grey_Loki> My best guess (as a fairly new linux user :P) would be that during your installation of the NSV codecs, you installed an outdated version of a library required by Flash.
<Cubey> well, i'm about to try reinstalling flash then
<Grey_Loki> Cubey, it took me two distros and about six months of on-and-off effort to finally get LInux how I wanted it.
<Grey_Loki> !flash-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Cubey> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Cubey> meh
<Grey_Loki> Cubey, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Flash#Linux_and_Solaris that might help you
<Grey_Loki> And this - http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_15380
<Grey_Loki> In your uninstallation/reinstallation of Flash, that is.
<Grey_Loki> That's about all I can suggest - that and 'sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree', which I believe is the package name for the flash repos, if you wanted to reinstall via apt.
<Grey_Loki> I'm off to bed - sorry I couldn't be of more help
<Grey_Loki> Stick with it - nothing in linux is unsolveable.
<Cubey> reinstalled, same lag
<Cubey> flash site says the newest linux version
<hitmanWilly> the repo ones tend to work better, set up for ubuntu
<q-t> I get this error message about my cdrom when i boot up into terminal... and it keeps on popping up, never stopping. fills the whole screen....
<Cubey> oh, the hell with it :/ win2k with and a fw is better than unless days of configuring for what takes 2 minutes. thanks for your help but i guess i'll never like linux until it starts actually WORKING how i want it to.
<Cubey> with av and fw*
<Cubey> meh. anyway, bye all
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i'm having a bit of trouble w/Thunar. whenever i double click on a folder on the desktop it gives me an error that says the associated application can't be found. i can't open any folder on my desktop w/out first starting thunar from the terminal. i was told that i have to set the path variable for GDM, so how do i do that?
<q-t> would it be possible to just use a default vga driver for your ati card???
<hitmanWilly> q-t: yeah, vesa
<q-t> ok
<q-t> the thing is that everything is working just fine, BUT, the graphics when I open Openoffice is all screwy....
<hitmanWilly> q-t: ?
<hitmanWilly> q-t: define "screwy"
<q-t> hitmanWilly: all different colors, the bars on the top are covered in just a chaos of colors and so on.
<q-t> its black, and prickly with different colors
<q-t> do you understand what im talking about :P ?
<CoRnJuLiOx> did anyone answer my question while i was away?
<q-t> afraid no
<CoRnJuLiOx> damn
<peepsalot> q-t, if you just want a simple word processor, abiword is another alternative that you can try
<q-t> ok, is that compatible with microsoft word?? because i need to open the documents i write in microsoft word
<q-t> nevermind, ill check it out:)
<q-t> when you boot with the xubuntu liveCD, what does the option 'install with upgrade cd' do???
<j1mc> q-t: i think it would allow you to upgrade from xubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 using the cd... in case you don't have access to the net to install the packages.
<Catoptromancy> q-t, You can easily download OpenOffice which can handle more formats than MSOffice can.
<Catoptromancy> And Feisty comes with OpenOffice word processor
<q-t> Yes, i have openoffice, but its not working correctly
<Catoptromancy> How is it now working corrently?
<q-t> the graphics gets all distorted on the top bar....
<Catoptromancy> odd
<Catoptromancy> I think AbiWord can do .doc files
<q-t> ok
<Jester45> there is a bug about that
<q-t> The thing is i need it to write assignments at school (university), and...
<Jester45> im not sure want one but lots of people are talking about it
<Catoptromancy> Works fine on 2 PCs ive used
<q-t> Jester45: it is???!!
<q-t> it works fine on this pc too, but....not my laptop
<Jester45> im pretty sure its a bug if they havent posted it yet it will be soon
<Catoptromancy> q-t, Just last monday I wrote my class notes on MS word, and opened them in OpenOffice
<Catoptromancy> heh I like the convert to PDF feature
<q-t> ok
<Jester45> ok i have a hp 712c on this computer and want to know if i need the cupsys and hplip or just one of them?
<q-t> ehm, do i configure my network in the xorg.conf file or somewhere else?
<Jester45> else
<q-t> ok
<Jester45> are you asking about wireed or wireless
<q-t> yes
<Jester45> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<q-t> it was working, but then suddenly its not
<Jester45> o
<Catoptromancy> my wireless does that
<Catoptromancy> few times a day I need to go to "network" and uncheck and recheck box
* Jester45 's wired doesnt
<Catoptromancy> I use USB wireless
<Jester45> well i will be back in a little
<q-t> Ill just try to refresh it then
<q-t> but im gonna go to bed now....cherrybaiiii
<MissT> does anybody know if there's a good open source audio editor like Magix to use on xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> audacity?
<MissT> i'll check that out, thanks, Catoptromancy
<Catoptromancy> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guest38760> Hi, I am new to linux. I will be putting it on my old laptop first. It is a Tecra 8000 Which version should I use?
* vidd recomends xubuntu....alt-cd
<Catoptromancy> 7.04
<vidd> x86
<vidd> does that answer your questions, or do you need more info?
<vidd> If you have broadband access via a wired connection, you can get the internet installer
<vidd> it is a smaller iso, that only loads the basics and fetches the rest off the internet
<vidd> *wave* j1mc
<vidd> Guest38760, did you want the link for the mini iso?
<vidd> quess no
<vidd> night all
<j1mc> hi vidd
<billy> hello. I just downloaded the xubuntu 7.04 livecd and the stupid thing is asking me for a username/password to login via gdm. I have read around that the username is "ubuntu" and the password is empty, but this errors. What is the correct username/password? Thanks!
<billy> *ping*
<billy> o_O
<maxamillion> i really should know this, but how long is edgy supported for now that feisty is out?
<tonyyarusso> 18 mo
<tonyyarusso> So, April 2008
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: ah, ok .... nice
<maxamillion> i will be upgrading this work laptop in like a month so i am all set, just couldn't remember
<maxamillion> i should have known that, i really should have ... but this is the first machine i have ever owned that isn't running the current release or even an alpha/beta of the next release
<AlexC> i installed mandriva on my xubuntu pc on a separate partition, mandriva created a new grub file and deleted all xubuntu entries, i put in root=/dev/hda1 boot=/boot/vmlinuz, when i start it the maouse doesn't work and on startup it has many failed modprobes, how do i configure it to load xubun tu correctly?
<maxamillion> AlexC: when in xubuntu, enter "sudo update-grub" into the terminal and life should be back to normal
<AlexC> okay i'll try that
<maxamillion> AlexC: you can get to a terminal window by hitting alt+f2 and typing 'Terminal' in the run dialog that pops up and hitting enter
<AlexC> didn't work
<maxamillion> hmmm...
<AlexC> it's a mandriva grub file i think
<maxamillion> oh, then mandriva probably either took over the grub config or overwrote the boot loader in the mbr ... and that would probably be a mandriva thing ... something i would be really bad at helping with
<AlexC> okay then
<AlexC> i deleted mandirva
<AlexC> and it still starts in a mandriva lilo
<AlexC> very annoying
<AlexC> i started xubuntu and xterm
<AlexC> but mouse still doesn't work
<AlexC> manamillion
<AlexC> maxamillion
<maxamillion> AlexC: uhmm... you might need to re-install grub
<AlexC> how
<AlexC> that computer has no internet connection
<AlexC> liveCD?
<maxamillion> AlexC: actuall .... try doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub" and see if you can just reconfig it to load everything right
<AlexC> it still loads mandriva lilo
<maxamillion> hmmm....
<maxamillion> AlexC: ohhhh ... uhmmm, hold on
<AlexC> k
<maxamillion> AlexC: yeah, i think you might need to reinstall grub
<AlexC> howzes
<AlexC> ?
<maxamillion> uhmm... can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<AlexC> no
<AlexC> different computer
<maxamillion> ah
<AlexC> and no sources would be any good anyway
<AlexC> no connection
<maxamillion> ok, can you look in it and see if it says something like "apt-cd <blah blah>" towards the top (should be on one line)
<AlexC> unless i had alternative cd
<maxamillion> naw, you should still be able to install things off the livecd (iirc)
<AlexC> maybe
<AlexC> hmmmmm
<AlexC> me try this
<maxamillion> ok
<AlexC> doesn't have that in sources.list
<maxamillion> hmm, might not be possible from the liveCD now that i think about it
<AlexC> should i just re-install xubuntu
<AlexC> it was a new install
<AlexC> not much data would be lost
<maxamillion> AlexC: check in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and see if grub is in there, if so we can technically work from there
<maxamillion> AlexC: otherwise, yes ... a fresh install might be the best bet and you can actually get all the data off there with the live cd if you have a usb flash drive and a little time or possible a usb external hard drive
<AlexC> there is a file called "lock" and a folder called "partial"
<maxamillion> i am unfamiliar with that
<AlexC> okay
<AlexC> i will freashen up my onstall
<AlexC> install*
<AlexC> thanks for your help
<maxamillion> ohhh, yeah the partial folder in archives .... i think that is for downloads that don't complete so they can resume from where they left off
<maxamillion> AlexC: anytime, good luck with the re-install ... hope you can save your data :)
<maxamillion> i think i am off to bed, i have to get up early for work tomorrrow
<AlexC> bye
#xubuntu 2007-05-19
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<sebas_> how do I enable remote desktop?
<ToHellWithGA> lol
<ToHellWithGA> sebas_: it's a bit more than that
<ToHellWithGA> sebas_: i'd check out FreeNX or VNC if you want something like windows remote desktop
<ToHellWithGA> FreeNX is my current favorite
<aa_> hi, how can I stop an application starting when I put an audio cd in?
<aa_> (desperate)
<ToHellWithGA> aa_: how much time do you have?
<ToHellWithGA> i don't have xubuntu on this box but could load up an old laptop in about 5 minutes
<ToHellWithGA> s/load up/boot/
<aa_> ToHellWithGA: I have time, just no network connection :)
<ToHellWithGA> aa_: holla holla
<aa_> ToHellWithGA: :)
<ToHellWithGA> applications menu (top left, with the logo) -> settings -> settings manager
<ToHellWithGA> there should be a bunch of icons like a windows control panel now
<ToHellWithGA> choose "file manager" and in it the "advanced" tab
<aa_> right
<aa_> YAYYY
<ToHellWithGA> at the bottom of that tab is "enable volume management"
<aa_> ToHellWithGA: brilliant
<ToHellWithGA> that is like autostart
<ToHellWithGA> and the little blue link has the details
<ToHellWithGA> so you can launch what you want
<ToHellWithGA> cheers
<aa_> just unchecked about 60 things
<ToHellWithGA> .me lols
<ToHellWithGA> you could just uncheck some and change programs for others
<ToHellWithGA> i like launching mplayer when a DVD is inserted
<aa_> I don't think I can think of a worse punishment
<aa_> my wife needs a mix cd for a party tomorrow
<ToHellWithGA> i'm a big fan of k3b for cd burning
<aa_> and I was killall ing xine evey 10 seconds
<aa_> and my network card just died before I could install a ripper
<ToHellWithGA> i don't like the default gnomebaker thing in ubuntu, and i've not tried the default xubuntu burner
<aa_> so I am using mplayer -ao pcm
<aa_> yeah k3b for me
<ToHellWithGA> mplayer -vo caca
<ToHellWithGA> <3 ascii video
<aa_> hehe, yeah nice one
<aa_> well, thanks for your help, you were a life saver
<cjae> ok I have a question why if I have this for my menu entry is it elsewhere?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21620/
<cjae> The nvidia settings are under other where all my wine stuff goes
<cjae> in my app menu
<cjae> "Categories=Application;System;"
<kalikiana> Why would apt not find opera? I activated every repository but restricted.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: get the deb from opera.com
<TheSheep> kalikiana: I think it's not in the repos
<kalikiana> TheSheep, I am pretty sure Opera was in Edgy's repos, so did they remove it in Feisty?
<kalikiana> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Seveas> !info opera feisty-commercial
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty
<Seveas> hmm
<cjae> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cjae> anyone here got any idea ?? I have to restart x so I must go I ll be back
<cjae> using xchat
<qaz> can any1 help me install network-manager?
<kalikiana> Seveas, I download from opera.com now - but it seems Opera was "forgotten" somehow in Feisty, was it?
<Seveas> kalikiana, or opera did not allow it
<kalikiana> qaz, You mean just installing the package? Type 'sudo apt-get install network-manager'
<cjae_> anyone figure it out
<cjae_> why does menu editing suck so bad??
<cjae_> this wm is amazing aside from this drawback
<qaz> i'm trying to do it through synptic but it won't let me
<TheSheep> cjae_: it's all becuse of the cyclists
<cjae_> TheSheep, ??
<kalikiana> qaz, What is the probnlem/ error message?
<TheSheep> cjae_: someone has to be guilty
<qaz> the other problem is it's not in the internet yet =(
<cjae_> TheSheep, do you see any error in what I have done
<TheSheep> cjae_: no, but I can't test it here
<kalikiana> qaz, You mean the computer is offline? In that case you should install from a cd or flash memory.
<TheSheep> cjae_: I have svn version of xfce that handles menus differently
<qaz> yeah i have the tar but i can't figure out how to install it
<TheSheep> qaz: you need the deb
<cjae_> TheSheep, but my Categories=Application;System;(Settings)
<cjae_> seems ok
<qaz> i have no clue how to use the make command
<qaz> where can i get the new deb?
<TheSheep> qaz: packages.ubuntu.com
<cjae_> TheSheep, the part in brackets is what I just added because another menu entry had it w/o brackets is what I have at first
<cjae_> had at first
<cjae_> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cjae_> how do I purge again
<cjae_> wine
<cjae_> cause I think it is the culprit
<qaz> wow my bad i was looking at it before but it says it's a tar too but when u go to down load it sure enough it's a deb
<cjae_> !info purge
<TheSheep> cjae_: why wine?
<ubotu> Package purge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> cjae_: have you tried to do xfdesktop --reload ?
<TheSheep> cjae_: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<cjae_> TheSheep, cause that is where my nvidia settings are going and I constantly have issues reguarding the other menu entry
<cjae_> would crt alt <- not be the same as xfdesktop --reload
<TheSheep> cjae_: you may want to examine the rules that govern how the entries are created
<cjae_> I thiught is was dpkg -purge *.deb
<TheSheep> cjae_: I think the ya re in /etc/xdg/menus/
#xubuntu 2007-05-20
<cjae_> only have kde info under there
<cjae_> waht is the svn version??
<TheSheep> cjae_: a development version pulled fro xfce repositories
<cjae_> TheSheep, ic
<TheSheep> cjae_: not recommended :)
<cjae_> TheSheep, undrstood
<cjae_> btw xfdesktop --reload does nothing
<qaz> synaptic won't let me select the package for network-manager
<qaz> and GDebi package installer says error: dependency is not satisfiable: libnl1-pre6
<TheSheep> qaz: what does synaptic say?
<qaz> nothing it just has the package greyed out
<qaz> how do i add a package to the package list in synaptic
<TheSheep> qaz: it's pulled from the repositories
<TheSheep> qaz: you can add new repositories with new packages
<qaz> offline?
<TheSheep> qaz: yes, repositories can be pulled from cd too
<TheSheep> qaz: but if you want to install single packages, use gdebi
<qaz> i see the cd is there any way to get it to pull from a folder on the computer?
<TheSheep> qaz: just install that dependency firrst
<qaz> true but where is it?
<TheSheep> qaz: better do it with gdebi
<TheSheep> qaz: at packages.ubuntu.com
<qaz> if only this stupid computer had an ethernet connection
<TheSheep> qaz: settings->network doesn't work?
<TheSheep> I mean system->network
<vidd> you can also access that from the command line with sudo network-admin
<qaz> o yeah it would the only problem is...i need wpa support
<qaz> i have a tendency to bite off more then i can chew...lol
<qaz> finaly i installed network-manager but where did xubuntu put it?
<TheSheep> qaz: just open a terminal and type network-manager, should work
<qaz> tryed already it says command not found
<TheSheep> qaz: you can get a list of files in synaptic
<cjae_> TheSheep, hey
<TheSheep> qaz: with dpkg too, but I forgot the option and don't have one handy to check :)
<TheSheep> cjae_: ho
<cjae_> TheSheep, lol purging wine automatically put nvidia in the right place no reboot xserver or anything
<cjae_> TheSheep, I had taken the (settings) part out pf my config before purge as well. But that had not solved it
<cjae_> TheSheep, so is that a bug sorry for ignorance
<TheSheep> cjae_: probably, although I have no idea how to go about pinning it
<cjae_> TheSheep, ok thanks for the help btw
<qaz> the command is nm-tool from network-manager
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing  list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Downloads: http://xubuntu.org/get
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<ZeroXR> Can anyone help me out with a Xubuntu install problem?
<Raptor45> I have an old sony Pentium 2 laptop with only 186 MB RAM currently with ubuntu installed... its generally fine but a little unresponsive at times... would it be worth installing xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !ask | ZeroXR
<ubotu> ZeroXR: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheSheep> Raptor45: I think so
<aboyousif> Raptor45, yes .. xfce it lighter than gnome
<Raptor45> the only reason I'm reluctant to, is my desktop runs Ubuntu and I'd like to keep them the same
<TheSheep> Raptor45: you can put xubuntu on both ;)
<Raptor45> haha, I suppose that's an option
<aboyousif> Raptor45, they still on ubuntu .. just little interface different
<Raptor45> but I think I'd like to stick to ubuntu for the desktop, just because
<TheSheep> Raptor45: I run xubuntu on amd 1.6GHz with half a gig ram, for example
<ZeroXR> I posted on the forums about the Xubuntu not being able to create a file system, what could be causing problems?
<TheSheep> ZeroXR: there is a bug in the installer
<Raptor45> xubuntu doesn't use openoffice, does it?
<ZeroXR> Eh? Are you serious? What do you mean, TheSheep?
<TheSheep> Raptor45: not by default, but there is a gtk version you can add without installing gnome dependencies
<aboyousif> TheSheep, gtk of openoffice ?
<Raptor45> in the repos? would I see a noticable improvement in responsiveness to make the switch worth it?
<ZeroXR> What is the bug in the Xubuntu Installed?
<ZeroXR> installer, rather
<TheSheep> Raptor45: not in openoffice itself, but file manager is much faster, for example
<TheSheep> ZeroXR: bug #107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<Raptor45> hmmmmm
<ZeroXR> TheSheep, I'm giving it a shot... That provided some pretty good insight, actually
<ZeroXR> Holy cow..! It's working! My thanks for pointing out that bug, TheSheep! You seriously made my terrible day turn right around!
<Raptor45> I'm leaning towards just sticking to ubuntu for now and seeing how annoying it gets
<ZeroXR> Raptor45, it's all in what you want... though for that machine, running Ubuntu may be slow and sluggish.
<ZeroXR> The Pentium II, if that is the machine in question
<Raptor45> mm yeah, its on the slow side
<ZeroXR> Your laptop's specs are similar to the Sony Vaio desktop that I'm actually salvaging right now.
<ZeroXR> Pentium II, 266mhz, 288mb ram (default 32mb + 256mb) and a 4gb hard disk
<ZeroXR> The LiveCD ran tolerably, but I can't wait to see how it will run with it installed on the system
<qaz> ha the live cd runs on your comp...lucky
<Raptor45> hmm
<Raptor45> yeah my RAM is unfortunately maxed out
<ZeroXR> It's horrid though, cause the CD-ROM drive is (I believe) a 30x and it has to load every single menu via CD
<Raptor45> it took me like 3 hours to install ubuntu last night
<qaz> i had to uses the alternate install cd to get it on this thing
<Raptor45> I was forced to use the alt cd too
<ZeroXR> Good lord to Raptor45, I would have hurt myself too
<Raptor45> its also one of the superslim notebooks which didn't have the CD built in to save space... its connected via pcmcia, so I can't have wifi and CD a the same time
<ZeroXR> I remember selling those back in the day... (First job was at CompUSA, ugh)
<ZeroXR> That must be a painful choice to choose between media drive usage or wi-fi
<Raptor45> haha
<Raptor45> indeed
<Raptor45> probably should ask this in #ubuntu but while I'm here... for whatever reason with the human theme my progress bars don't show
<ZeroXR> Weird
<Raptor45> works fine if I change the theme... any ideas?
<ZeroXR> I can't think of anything... I use ubuntu primarily
<ZeroXR> Even reboots haven't fixed anything? I know that I changed over to the Silicon theme and had to reboot for things to properly render
<Raptor45> nope
<Raptor45> I *think* they worked originally
<ZeroXR> Odd...
<ZeroXR> Done all the updates too, I presume, correct?
<Raptor45> yup
<Raptor45> it was somewhere in the updating/setting up process I think it went away
<ZeroXR> hm... That is very odd.
<ZeroXR> Do you get progress bars when you're in another theme?
<Raptor45> yes
<ZeroXR> That just baffles me...
<Raptor45> so if for example I run the updater, the text on the progress bar actually changes to white where the bar normally would be
<ZeroXR> Instinctively, I can only think that maybe the Human theme may have been damaged...
<Raptor45> I tried reinstalling most of the theme files alread
<ZeroXR> That is very odd then, especially if you reinstalled the theme
<ZeroXR> Nothing on the forums as well?
<Raptor45> I haven't tried there yet
<ZeroXR> Give the forums a search before posting
<Raptor45> btw, asked this on the forum and got no response.. know of any good programs for syncing files between two ubuntu systems? I've already got samba running fine
<ZeroXR> Nothing noteworthy comes to mind...
<qaz> any know why i can't create wpa_supplicant.conf?
<ZeroXR> ..?
<qaz> i'm trying to set up wpa support but i can't create the conf file to do it
<ZeroXR> hm...
<qaz> does any here have any experience with wpa-psk or just wpa wireless encryption?
<cellofellow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<qaz> ty for the tip
<cellofellow> Anybody know anything about VirtualBox?
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> hey there
<vidd_laptop> remember how i couldnt get anything to get thru to my server?
<cellofellow> nobody answers in #vbox
<cellofellow> yeah, I think
<qaz> umm is it normal for add/remove programs to say that an app. can't be installed
<cellofellow> shouldn't be
<cellofellow> try synaptic
<vidd_laptop> well...i got that all worked out now...except my ISP blocks port 80
<cellofellow> Use 8080
<vidd_laptop> everything else is open for me to use
<vidd_laptop> i do
<cellofellow> it's a little annoying to use 8080. I use it for my desktop while 80 points to my server
<cellofellow> :P http://cellofellow.homelinux.net:8080/~josh/
<vidd_laptop> nter shameless plug
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<cellofellow> oh?
<qaz> k add/remove says that network manager isn't installed and that it can't be but synaptic says that it is installed
<vidd_laptop> i was about to put my url in....
<cellofellow> qaz: reinstall with synaptic
<vidd_laptop> vidd.homelinux.net:8080/test
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, your page dont load
<cellofellow> :/
<cellofellow> error?
<vidd_laptop> its going to time out
<qaz> hmm it won't let me reinstall it
<vidd_laptop> qaz, what app?
<qaz> network manager
<cellofellow> you on a laptop?
<qaz> yeah
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: what error did you get?
<vidd_laptop> you must have an app tithat conflicts with
<vidd_laptop> The server at cellofellow.homelinux.net is taking too long to respond
<cellofellow> huh
<cellofellow> can you telnet port 8080?
<cellofellow> qaz: sounds like aptitude might be able to fix it.
<cellofellow> qaz: open a terminal and type `sudo aptitude`
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, what is your ip?
<cellofellow> that may be the problem. :)
<vidd_laptop> may be
<cellofellow> 72.55.209.30
<cellofellow> what address is my homelinux name reporting?
<vidd_laptop> hmmm the same
<vidd_laptop> no reply on telnet either
<vidd_laptop> you sure your ports are open?
<cellofellow> no
<cellofellow> what about http://cellofellow.homelinux.net ?
<vidd_laptop> timeout as well
<vidd_laptop> how about mine?
<cellofellow> works
<vidd_laptop> check your dyndns support tools page and see if your ports are blocked
<cellofellow> what's this address turn up? geek-30.72-55-209-0.vcn.com
<cellofellow> that's my ISP-assigned name.
<cellofellow> my ports are all closed up
<vidd_laptop> yeah....i see that
<ZeroXR> Does the Xubuntu Live CD install have a tendency to take a while to remove packages at the end of the install?
<qaz> well i cut my loses and removed all traces of network manager...now how do i install it
<ZeroXR> Add/Remove would be easiest
<qaz> it's broken and won't let me
<cellofel1ow> in aptitude?
<cellofel1ow> aptitude should say something
<ZeroXR> Ouch... aptitude in terminal?
<qaz> can't find it in apt
<cellofel1ow> um
<cellofel1ow> aptitude is the most powerful package manager.
<cellofel1ow> I should be going
<ZeroXR> qaz: try sudo aptitude install network-manager
<qaz> i know the package is here add/remove sees it but won't let me install it but aptitude can see it at all
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, you are up
<ZeroXR> cellofello had a d/c I think
<qaz> it says E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: unable to lock the administraion directory (/var/lib/dpkg/),is another process using it?
<vidd_laptop> synaptic is still open....close that
<vidd_laptop> only one app gets access to dpkg at a time
<qaz> true i keep frogetting things when i move them to a differnt desktop lol
<vidd_laptop> happens to me all the time, and i only use one desktop workspace!
<qaz> lol
<qaz> it can't find any packages
<vidd_laptop> is synaptic closed?
<qaz> yeah
<qaz> No candidate version found for network-manager
<vidd_laptop> and what happens when you type sudo apitude install network<tab><tab>?
<vidd_laptop> hitting tab twice will list all apps  beginning with network
<qaz> gives a command list
<vidd_laptop> oh...no canidate version.....
<qaz> o nvm i got it now
<vidd_laptop> its been depreciated?
<vidd_laptop> there ya go
<vidd_laptop> tab complete saves the day again
<vidd_laptop> what were ya missing?
<qaz> network-manager is in this list
<crimeboy> the xubuntu coming with option for install only system base?
<vidd_laptop> crimeboy, what???
<crimeboy> the alternate iso
<vidd_laptop> are you asking if you can install a command line only system?
<crimeboy> have option for install only base of linux
<qaz> still won't install
<crimeboy> without X
<vidd_laptop> yes it does
<crimeboy> tank u
<vidd_laptop> have you dl'd it yet?
<crimeboy> no
<qaz> ?
<vidd_laptop> cuzz ya might just want the mini iso instead of the full instalation disk....
<vidd_laptop> let me get you the url
<crimeboy> :D
<hydan> i'm curious to know why windows 98 works fine but i can't get a single linux to display correctly
<hydan> to display *at all*
<crimeboy> vidd_laptop: feisty based?
<hydan> i keep receiving some error x.org error
<vidd_laptop> of course crimeboy
<crimeboy> umm
<crimeboy> i like it
<vidd_laptop> crimeboy, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/mini.iso
<crimeboy> :D
<vidd_laptop> its branded ubuntu...but they are all there
<crimeboy> vidd_laptop: tank u
<vidd_laptop> as long as you have a live connection to the internet you can install from that
<crimeboy> vidd_laptop: 8.7mb?
<vidd_laptop> yep
<crimeboy> curious
<vidd_laptop> all it does is install enought to get you connected to the internet and download the rest of what you need from there
<crimeboy> nice
<VR_> is there a character map in xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> good for broadband users...not so much for dial-up....
<vidd_laptop> but i have issues dl'ing iso's on dial-up anyway
<crimeboy> ;] 
<crimeboy> vidd_laptop: have all the gnuutils?
<vidd_laptop> the mini iso will get your network card working and dl everything else from online
<qaz> any1 know how to create wpa_supplicant.conf?
<qaz> how do u check the kernal version?
<crimsun> qaz: uname -r
<qaz> ty... i'm new to this
<qaz> that being said any help with wpa wireless encryption is more than welcome
<Catoptromancy> how do I check processor?
<Catoptromancy> arch says i686 , but i think I have a 64-bit
<Catoptromancy> wondering if the AMD64 .iso would be better
<Nomemohes> hello, has anyone see Laibsch here?
<Nomemohes> now i have win 2k and i want to install the alternate cd of xubuntu 6.06.01, could they coexist?
<Catoptromancy> sure
<Catoptromancy> I am using XP and xubuntu right now
<Catoptromancy> on same PC with due lboot
<Catoptromancy> be careful in how you partiton your drives
<Catoptromancy> heh I acidentally gave WinXP msot of my drive when I needed it on linux
<Nomemohes> now i have all the hd with ntfs, i have to format all the hd to install xubuntu? or could i format and partiton a piece of it?
<Catoptromancy> ya I use ntfs on XP and ext3 on ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> when you partition you can make different formats
<Catoptromancy> on same drive
<Raptor45> ntfs drives can be resized, btw
<Raptor45> people say that defragmenting is a good idea beforehand though... and it can take some time to move everything around
<Nomemohes> ok, so i should clean up to do it
<Catoptromancy> Yes I totally recommend backing up your files
<Catoptromancy> important ones at least
<Raptor45> I haven't had an issue with resizing, but its always a risk
<Nomemohes> what do you recommend me to read before start to install xubuntu
<Nomemohes> i have no idea on linux OS
<Catoptromancy> if you resize sometimes WinXP likes to keep info at end of drive
<Catoptromancy> while Win2000 defrags info to beggining
<Catoptromancy> Win2000 should be a bit safer
<Nomemohes> i have win2k
<Raptor45> I've resized winxp without issue
<Catoptromancy> It reallt depends
<Nomemohes> but, just in case, i will make a full back up
<Catoptromancy> how much stuff is on drive
<Nomemohes> like 70 %
<Catoptromancy> As long as you have Full install CD of Win2000 and backups theres nothing to worry about
<Nomemohes> i have the install cd of windows
<Nomemohes> 2000
<Nomemohes> i am more worried about the installation of xubuntu
<Catoptromancy> no worries
<Raptor45> xubuntu shouldn't have a problem
<Catoptromancy> nearly as easy as Win2000
<Nomemohes> i excpect so
<Catoptromancy> Partitoning is the only slightly tricky part
<Raptor45> it should have an option to automatically resize your windows partition to make room for itself
<Catoptromancy> jsut read what it says
<Nomemohes> all the problem became with my hardware, i do not know if it will hold to much soft
<Nomemohes> i have only 10gb on my hd
<Raptor45> that's plenty
<Raptor45> you can even install ubuntu with under like.. 4GB
<Raptor45> xubuntu is less
<Nomemohes> what size of partition do you recommend me to do?
<Catoptromancy> how much RAM?
<Raptor45> 10GB free or total?
<Nomemohes> total
<Catoptromancy> It needs at least 64mb RAM.....I have a PC with 60mb RAM and installing freezes it
<Nomemohes> only 64 of RAM just now
<Catoptromancy> should work
<Nomemohes> but thinking in improve the RAM
<Catoptromancy> You can always use Fluxbuntu
<Catoptromancy> or Damn Small LInux
<Catoptromancy> DSL fit nicely on my 60mn machine
<Catoptromancy> mb*
<Nomemohes> what are they
<Catoptromancy> can jsut google them
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu is a much nicer OS though
<Catoptromancy> but if it freezes, try those
<Nomemohes> i never use any Linux OS
<Catoptromancy> heh Ive tried a few and always came back to xubuntu
<Catoptromancy> its also one of the easiest to use
<Raptor45> what do you think of ubuntu vs xubuntu cat?
<Catoptromancy> I dont like gnome
<Catoptromancy> ive tried debian
<Nomemohes> i just decided to try with one because i heard that it should work on slow achine like mine
<Catoptromancy> I would use Xfce on any distro
<Catoptromancy> never tried KDE, but I use alot of its programs
<Raptor45> why do you dislike gnome?
<Catoptromancy> Wondering if I put Xfce on debian would it act just like Xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> I know debian I used had gnome and didnt like the menu layouts
<Catoptromancy> tried to put Xfce and didnt really bother to hard to get Ndiswrapper working
<Catoptromancy> in gnome I couldnt right click a folder and "open terminal here"
<Catoptromancy> or at least debians gnome
<Catoptromancy> Xubuntu works perfectly 110%
<Catoptromancy> I see no reason at all to even try something else
<Catoptromancy> layouts, graphics, menus, settings
<Nomemohes> what about programs to download photos from the camera, mp3, etc?
<Catoptromancy> You can download all those in add/remove menu
<Catoptromancy> hundreds of free programs
<Catoptromancy> mp3s you need codecs though
<Nomemohes> and the compatibility?
<Catoptromancy> what do you mean?
<Nomemohes> i said mp3, i really want to say ipod, cell phone...
<Catoptromancy> never tried those, cant really say
<Catoptromancy> but im sure they would work
<Catoptromancy> someho
<Catoptromancy> somehow
<Raptor45> gtkpod can work with the ipod, as well as some music managers in varying degrees
<Raptor45> xubuntu does not use open office, does it?
<Catoptromancy> it comes with it
<Catoptromancy> at least the word processor
<Raptor45> oh, ok
<Raptor45> cool
<Catoptromancy> if you need powerpoint , spreadsheet you can download
<Raptor45> I will
<Raptor45> I'm hoping I'll see a decent improvement when this finally installs
<Raptor45> I think this laptop is just a bit too short on RAM for Ubuntu
<Nomemohes> if i can make the camera works on xubuntu, i will drop win 2000 and install win98 as a buckup OS
<Raptor45> why would you do that?
<Raptor45> win2k vs 98 I mean
<Nomemohes> i like win98
<Raptor45> hmm
<Nomemohes> i only have 2k because problems of compatibility
<Raptor45> I would say 98 is just a bit too old these days
<Nomemohes> like my machine
<Nomemohes> it is to slow with some process on win 2k
<Raptor45> really? ouch
<Raptor45> what are the specs?
<Nomemohes> what you mean?, i do not understand you
<Raptor45> processor? RAM?
<Catoptromancy> win98 = native dos support
<Nomemohes> i have pentium III 450Mhz, and 64 Mb RAM
<Raptor45> I would say native dos support is almost a bad thing, lol
<Catoptromancy> i love my dos
<Raptor45> plenty of processor power, but that little RAM will kill windows
<Catoptromancy> dosbox in linux = wins
<Raptor45> dosbox is cool
<Nomemohes> sorry, but i do not undrstand some things, here i speak spanish all the day :),
<Raptor45> aah
<Raptor45> is there any chance you could upgrade the RAM in that computer?
<Nomemohes> dosbox is the black screen, with the line of commands
<Nomemohes> DOS?
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Nomemohes> ahhh
<Catoptromancy> dosbox means you can run dos programs in linux
<Raptor45> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dosbox
<Nomemohes> thats the way to do it?
<Catoptromancy> WIn98 can run dos
<Catoptromancy> Win2000 cannot run dos
<Nomemohes> have any of you see Laibsch here today?
<Nomemohes> yes, sometimes i have use it
<Raptor45> oo 65% on install
<Nomemohes> had use it
<Nomemohes> how many minutes have you been waiting?
<Raptor45> me? quite some time
<Raptor45> I spent about three hours installing ubuntu last night, this is going a bit faster I think
<Nomemohes> yes raptor, you with the installation
<Raptor45> I think I started the install about an hour ago
<Nomemohes> well, i am going to sleep,
<Nomemohes> i have just finished downloading the xubuntu cd
<Raptor45> goodnight
<Raptor45> your install will probably go faster
<Nomemohes> i will try it tomorrow
<Nomemohes> hope so
<Milicent-Bystand> hello all
<Milicent-Bystand> I have installed xubuntu on my old compaq armada m700 laptop, everything is fine...except that my docking station is not letting ps2 keyboard and mouse signals through...but used to work fine with gentoo.
<Milicent-Bystand> is this a kernel issue?
<Catoptromancy> mouse and keyboard dont work?
<Raptor45> woo! booting xubuntu at last
<Milicent-Bystand> Catoptromancy: that's correct, they do on the laptop, but when the laptop is in the dock station usb ports are forwarded but not ps2 ports for mouse and keyboard
<Catoptromancy> dock station?
<Milicent-Bystand> I have an old compaq docking station for my laptop
<Milicent-Bystand> but i used to use gentoo and never had any problems, it all worked fine
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Raptor45> ubuntu has a handy network manager applet deal on the dock, does xubuntu not have an equivalent?
<Catoptromancy> of course
<Catoptromancy> its really same thing nearly
<Milicent-Bystand> I'm thinking it must be kernel related, because the ports do get forwarded before the kernel starts
<Myrtti> I thought it IS the same thing
<qaz> i keep getting an error when ever i try to install something through add/remove programs
<Raptor45> wow, xubuntu seems much more responsive on this
<qaz> i can't install any thing at all
<Catoptromancy> qaz, what does it say
<qaz> Either the application requiers a special hardware feature or the vendor decided to not support your copmuter type
<Catoptromancy> I had that too
<Catoptromancy> need to install libs ithink
<Catoptromancy> not exactly sure how I fixed it
<qaz> lol
<Catoptromancy> I just downloaded what it let me
<Catoptromancy> and eventually other stuff it let me
<qaz> well i'm trying to get thing thing on the internet
<Catoptromancy> using wireless?
<qaz> yeah and to make it worse it's wpa-psk
<Catoptromancy> what kind of adaptor?
<qaz> pcmcia
<qaz> acx100 chipset
<Milicent-Bystand> i cut the end off of a pcmcia card today so it would fit in my docking station :)
<qaz> lol
<Catoptromancy> qaz, tried ndiswrapper?
<qaz> the card is working there is a native driver
<qaz> but the driver doesn't work with wpa-psk
<Catoptromancy> dunno
<qaz> so i will ndiswrapper it but right now i just want to get network-manager installed
<Catoptromancy> can try packages site
<Catoptromancy> do it manually if you cant get on
<Catoptromancy> network manager should be on CD
<qaz> it is but i can't install it without add/remove
<Catoptromancy> ya you can
<Catoptromancy> its a .deb
<Catoptromancy> just need package installer
<Catoptromancy> it should be on your PC already
<qaz> no it's not installed
<Catoptromancy> package installer?
<qaz> can't find it for some reason
<Catoptromancy> try synaptic
<Raptor45> did you just double click the deb?
<qaz> not there
<qaz> the deb isn't there
<Catoptromancy> the .deb is on the CD
<qaz> where
<Milicent-Bystand> uh...I tried running make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux but that doesn't work...scary.
<Catoptromancy> need package manger to open it and install it
<qaz> but add/remove is the only 1 tht can find the file
<qaz> and it won't install it
<Catoptromancy> add/remove is missing alot of stuff
<qaz> but network-manager is there but it's not in synaptic or aptitude
<maxamillion> qaz: where are you trying to install network-manager from?
<maxamillion> Milicent-Bystand: did you try it with 'sudo'?
<qaz> add/remove programs cus synaptic and aptitude can find it
<maxamillion> qaz: wait, why do you need to install it?
<qaz> need to get on a wpa-psk network
<Milicent-Bystand> yes
<maxamillion> Milicent-Bystand: huh ....
<Milicent-Bystand> make oldconfig works though
<maxamillion> qaz: oh, ok ... well do you have a network connection at all?
<qaz> not on the computer with xubuntu
<qaz> any ideas
<Raptor45> hmm my 30 minute opinion is that ubuntu is much more polished than xubuntu, but xubuntu is smoother on low end systems
<Milicent-Bystand> has anyone by chance gotten mach64 rage mobilty direct rendering enabled?
<Milicent-Bystand> Raprot45: define "more polished"
<Milicent-Bystand> *tor
<Raptor45> things are more simplified, and better organized in ubuntu
<Milicent-Bystand> do you mean ubuntu vs xubuntu or gnome vs xfce?
<Raptor45> don't know
<Raptor45> as a random example, to connect to a printer on my ubuntu desktop all I had to do was check a box
<Raptor45> and the rest was automatic
<Raptor45> now in xubuntu, seems much trickier
<qaz> yay i messed something up real bad
<qaz> now it's just hanging during boot
<Milicent-Bystand> looks like cups port is 631
<Milicent-Bystand> this vlc seems very cool
<kikr__> is it possible to update all packages?
<crimsun> to?
<kikr__> current version
<kikr__> like with gentoo you can "emerge ---update world"
<crimsun> as in ``sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'' ?
<kikr__> yeah
<kikr__> I can't find this in the documentation
<Piuro> Im trying to do a sidegrade from ubuntu to Xubuntu, and I loaded the packages but it still seems to be loading Gnome, any ideas as to why?
<Gerro> think I asked this question before, but does anyone know how to turn off xfce-mcs-manager? I found its configuration in .config/xfce4/mcs_settings
<Gerro> Maximilian1st: hello
<Maximilian1st> Hi
<vlab> Hi
<vlab> was wondering if its possible to boot from an cd then selecte the install source from an iso file located on the hardrive instead of the cd?
<vlab> -e
<ian_> im not sure what i might have accidentally removed, but the transparency in my xfce-terms dooesnt work anymore. it shows weird rainbow patterns on a black background
<Boje> moin
<sponix> xfce is becoming so sexy
<Riot777> I got lil problem why first login attempt always fail for me ? it has something to do with numlock ? anybody got similar problem ?
<Riot777> when I first time type my login on GDM first letter I typed is always missing like the first keyboard event would be not passed or something
<TheSheep> Riot777: looks like a bug
<Riot777> yeah :P
<Riot777> I'm using ps/2 keyboard
<Riot777> just always the first letter is not reconised/typed then numlock turn off and I can type normally
<TheSheep> !bugs | Riot777
<ubotu> Riot777: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Pastorn> where do i check what went wrong during my last shutdown?
<somerville32> Pastorn, Could you describe what happened?
<Pastorn> it just froze with the shotdown screen (black and has the xubuntu logo and a progress bar)
<Pastorn> is there a shutdown log?
<somerville32> You might check dmesg
<TheSheep> somerville32: dmesg will only show the messages from the current session
<TheSheep> I used to have /var/log/everything on other distros :/
<Pastorn> i have some dmesg.*nuber*gz
<TheSheep> Pastorn: ah, these will be the old ones archived by logrotate
<Pastorn> ehm... my desktop icons are gone...
<Pastorn> GONE i tell you
<TheSheep> alt+f2 and type 'xfdesktop --reload'
<Pastorn> nothing :/
<Pastorn> i chose to log out and log in again, and now i have a black screen...
<TheSheep> try that 'xfdesktop --reload' in a terminal
<Pastorn> did that, the terminal dissapeared
<TheSheep> Pastorn: seems like you have something very broken
<Pastorn> 128 MBs of ram broken?
<TheSheep> Pastorn: not necessarily ram, may be some files
<TheSheep> Pastorn: hard to tell, but you can run the memtest
<TheSheep> Pastorn: just in case
<Pastorn> doing that as we speak
<Raptor45> sound worked fine on this laptop in ubuntu, then I switched to xubuntu and I get no sound... how can I fix this?
<Pastorn> go back? :p
<somerville32> lol
<Raptor45> laptop was a bit too slow with ubuntu, that's why I switched
* somerville32 ponders.
<Raptor45> seems to have a NeoMagic NM256AV
<praxx> hey guys... is there anywhere i can change the start up programs in xubuntu. all my gnome startup apps are starting and i was looking for a way to disable them
<TheSheep> praxx: settings->sessions and startup
<TheSheep> praxx: then settings->autostarted applications
<TheSheep> praxx: finally, clear ~/.cache/sessions/
<makki> hi
<praxx> :D let me try mate.. thanks TheSheep
<makki> how can i add third language in keyboar?
<praxx> TheSheep, i cannot find the autostarted apps
<TheSheep> praxx: then just clear ~/.config/autostart/
<Raptor45> so no one has any idea about the sound?
* somerville32 ponders.
<somerville32> Raptor45, You get no sound at all?
<makki> please help
<Raptor45> somerville32, none as far as I can tell
<somerville32> Raptor45, Did you try playing a song?
<TheSheep> !keyboard
<Raptor45> and another issue... open office is all garbled when I start it up
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Raptor45> somerville32, I tried sending an IM.. I could try a song
<makki> yes
<makki> i see
<praxx> grr... I have gdesklets, awn, checkgmail, liferea all starting when xubuntu boots up and i do not know why
<Pastorn> Raptor45: i think there is one in your home folder... in Examples or something...
<TheSheep> praxx: either they are in autostarted apps, or saved in your session
<praxx> oh.. i deleted from /.sessions
<praxx> 1 more try
<Raptor45> no sound on music
<TheSheep> Raptor45: run amixer and move all sliders up
<Raptor45> nothing
<Raptor45> maybe xubuntu got a different driver than ubuntu?
<Raptor45> my wirelesscard loaded the right driver in xubuntu but not in ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> autoloads right driver?
<TheSheep> they should be identical :/
<Raptor45> nope, ubuntu loads hostap and xubuntu loads oronico
<Pastorn> Raptor45: both ubuntu and xubuntu are 7.04?
<Raptor45> yup
<Catoptromancy> Wish I knew advanced programming
<Catoptromancy> I know a nice way to get wireless drivers working
<Catoptromancy> a little tool that search for drivers and installs them
<Pastorn> you always have the FreeBSD way =)
<Catoptromancy> can choose from whatever drivers and finds and uses a test feature to see if ti works
<Catoptromancy> How does FreeBSD do it?
<Pastorn> has a translator from windows --> *nix system calls for using the driver
<Pastorn> at least that's one of the options
<Pastorn> there ARE wireless drivers for BSD, but not that many
<Pastorn> fuck me... does Memtest86+ ever end? i
<Pastorn> i've been doing it for 56 minutes now
<Catoptromancy> nope, i think it constantly checks memory
<Pastorn> well, three passes should guarantee me functioning memory i would guess
<Catoptromancy> sounds probable
<Catoptromancy> if something was wrong it should tell you, or give odd figures
<Pastorn> how do i check my HDD for errors?
<praxx> guys I really  need some help here. Please be patient with me. My xubuntu is not working and i need it badly. My sessions start up with a bunch of apps running like gdesklets, awn, cairo clock, liferea and ff all at once resulting in a crash. My networkmanager is not starting and I have no internet
<praxx> please guide me
<Rich_li_ny> Xubuntu 6.10 when I click on 'sendto' link in Openoffice writer.. it does not open my Opera mail client.  Under Tools>>Internet>>Email.. it says "sensible-ooomua" as the email client.  What do I have to put in there for it to point to opera mail?
<vinze> What do you see when you type "man opera" in the terminal?
<vinze> Or perhaps "opera --help"?
<praxx> fellas is there anyway i can disable the bg color behind icons?
<praxx> make its transparent ala gnome
<vinze> I thought so, but I wouldn't know how this fast
<vinze> I'll take a look but I think I won't be able to find it
<Pastorn> wtf?! from my screen: xauth: creating new authority file /home/alexander/.serverauth.4063; X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.; xinit:  Server error
<vinze> praxx, it's not possible :(
<vinze> Sorry
<vinze> For the labels anyway
<vinze> I suppose you meant that?
<TheSheep> praxx: http://blog.xfce.org/?p=177
<praxx> TheSheep, thanks
<praxx> i will look into it
<praxx> i really dont mind that.. except for the issue that xfce does not let me control what progs start at startup.
<praxx> i hate it.. i hate that it wont give me the control
<TheSheep> praxx: it does
<praxx> other than that.. i love the ease
<TheSheep> praxx: look for that 'autostarted applications' in settings
<vinze> Applications->Settings->Autostarted Applications
<TheSheep> praxx: it must be there ;)
<praxx> nope
<TheSheep> praxx: then you have a broken install of xubuntu
<praxx> gah
<praxx> can it be because of pidgin
<TheSheep> ulikely
<TheSheep> un
<praxx> i know i had some issues when installing pidgin where it had to remove xubuntu desktop due to some issues
<praxx> hmm.. i think that makes sense
<praxx> TheSheep, vinze thanks for all the help
<vinze> np :D
<praxx> better off reinstalling xubuntu i guess. this startup is killing me :(
<praxx> see you all later
<vinze> Couldn't you just remove Pidgin?
<vinze> And then reinstall xubuntu-desktop?
<praxx> just tried reinstalling xubuntu-destop.. it installed and nothing
<praxx> same thing
<praxx> something broke somewhere i cant seem to figure out why
<vinze> Any errors?
<praxx> nope
<vinze> Weird...
<praxx> it just starts up with the session that i have saved in gnome
<Pastorn> how do i configure the Right-Click-Menu? I can't find it in any of the settings...
<praxx> with all the apps that i have in gnome -sesion
<vinze> Applications->Settings->Desktop settings
<praxx> brb in 30 or less.. thanks guys
<Pastorn> vinze: no, that'
<Pastorn> s the standard menu, i wanna change the other one
<vinze> You mean right-clicking "Applications" and then "Edit menu"?
<vinze> But that's not really perfect
<Pastorn> no, right-clicking on the desktop
<Pastorn> where i now have Create Launcher etc...
<vinze> And what do you want to add/remove?
<Pastorn> yes plz
<vinze> What do you want to do to that menu?
<Pastorn> add "Start Xterm" at the top
<Pastorn> i'm looking in ~/.config/xfce4/ right now but i can't seem to find it...
<vinze> I'm afraid it's not possible
<vinze> But you could try Thunar's "Configure Custom Actions"
<vinze> But I got to go
<vinze> Laters
<Pastorn> thanks :D
<Lectus> Hello! I installed beryl and now the X won't start. it hangs on the screen with NVIDIA logo. Any idea?
<Raptor45> my open office interface is really garbled... how can I fix that?
<somerville32> Can you take a screenshot?
<qaz> yeah there is a buttom u can add to one of the menus
<Raptor45> sure
<qaz> o lol my bad i missed the fist 1/2 of that didn't i
<Raptor45> what's the shortcut for taking a screenshot in open office?
<Raptor45> whatever, I'll just use the gimp
<qaz> does any1 know why add/remove programs keeps giving me this effor: Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type
<Raptor45> because of exactly what it says?
<Raptor45> somerville32, http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y53/Raptor45/ooo.jpg
<qaz> for everything from network-manager to solitar????
<Raptor45> huh, that doesn't sound good
<Raptor45> something is broken, I've only seen that when trying to install 32bit software on 64
<Raptor45> somerville32, so I get no icons and the outer part of the window is all randomly corrupted like that
<maxamillion> grazie: ping
<grazie> maxamillion: pong
<somerville32> Raptor45, I've seen this before. IIRC, it has something to do with your video card drivers.
<somerville32> Raptor45, What kind of Video Card do you have?
<Raptor45> somerville32, no idea... its an old laptop, nothing special in it
<Raptor45> somerville32, openoffice worked just fine in ubuntu
<Raptor45> somerville32, lspci says VGA compatible controller: neomagic corproration NM2200 [magic graph 256av] 
<somerville32> Raptor45, Have you tried restarting it?
<Raptor45> should I?
<Raptor45> I've restarted it this morning
<somerville32> I mean, the program.
<Raptor45> oh, of course
<Raptor45> hmm its using a "neomagic" driver
<Raptor45> should I try vesa or something?
<Raptor45> didn't help
<qaz> does any1 know why add/remove programs keeps giving me this error: Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type
<maxamillion> qaz: what you trying to install?
<qaz> anything
<maxamillion> qaz: dunno ... never used add/remove programs ... read too much documentation saying it does strange things (your current issue being a prime example)
<qaz> well i'm just trying to get network-manager on it but aptitude and synaptic don't have the packages for some reason
<maxamillion> qaz: its called network-manager-gnome (there currently isn't a purely gtk/xfce version of it)
<qaz> nothing even close to that in synaptic
<qaz> and aptitude is comming up with nothing as well
<Pumpernickel> Sounds like a problem with either a) your repository mirrr or b) your sources.list.
<Pumpernickel> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<Pumpernickel> s/mirrr/mirror/
<maxamillion> qaz: try "sudo aptitude update" and then try and install it
<maxamillion> qaz: that will make aptitude go out and read the mirrors and make sure you have all the updated listings from the mirrors
<qaz> sweet found a fourm and i fixed it too bad i need an internet conncetion to install it -_-
<qaz> the irony is that i need it to get on the internet
<maxamillion> qaz: a vicious cycle isn't it?
<qaz> o yeah
<Raptor45> "could not look up internet address for SonyLaptop. this will prevent xfce from operating correctly. it may be possible to correct the problem by adding SonyLapotp to the file /etc/hosts on your system."  what's up with this error?
<TheSheep> Raptor45: add your computer name to /etc/hosts
<benoitc> morning'
<TheSheep> benoitc: evening
<benoitc> always the morning on the net ;)
<benoitc> i installed xubuntu over ubuntu
<benoitc> and I have something weird with compositing
<benoitc> without compositing enabled I have with glxgears : 30188 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6037.558 FPS
<Raptor45> TheSheep its added under 127.0.1.1 .... should it be somewhere else?
<benoitc> with compositing : 4589 frames in 5.0 seconds = 917.496 FPS
<benoitc> any idee what could be the problem ?
<TheSheep> Raptor45: no, should be enough
<benoitc> http://pastebin.ca/498816 is my xorg.conf
<benoitc> i have also fastwrites enabled
<Raptor45> TheSheep, fixed that.... but would you know how to fix my corrupted open office interface?
<qaz> how do i find out what driver my network card is useing
<TheSheep> qaz: wifi?
<qaz> yeah
<maxamillion> qaz: what wifi card to you have?
<qaz> usr5410 useing the TI acx111 chipset
<qaz> there is a native driver but it doesn't have wpa support so i tried to replace it with ndiswrapper but i don't know how to check
<qaz> any one know what "driver did not support siocsiwencodeext, trying siocsiwencode" means
<darrend> qaz: what do you mean "i don't know how to check" ?  Check what?
<maxamillion> qaz: i don't think the driver governs your wpa support ... could be wrong though
<qaz> ok so i found out that the native driver is acx_pci with does not have wpa support so i added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<qaz> so that i could use ndiswrapper
<qaz> with should support wpa
<qaz> but that didn't work
<qaz> k i have no clue what to do here so... i need to get a computer that has no internet connection currently to connect to a wpa network using a usr5410 pcmcia network card with a TI acx111 chipset
<qaz> any ideas?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<darrend> qaz: h
<darrend> have u already installed ndiswrapper?
<robert98374> Hello Everyone!
<Catoptromancy> http://wiki.debian.org/NdisWrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<robert98374> Does anyone know if Nautilus would work without a problem on XFCE?
<darrend> it probably would, but would drag in most of gnome alongside it.  Why would you want to? :)
<hydan> hey guys, what's the menu launcher that has some physics programmed into it? i know it begins with a k...
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<emotio1> hello, can somebody tell me how to install the themes you download from xfce-look.com
<emotio1> i downloaded an xfce theme
<TheSheep> emotio1: unpack it to .themes
<emotio1> will it be in the user interface settings then
<emotio1> or in the windows manager
<TheSheep> xfce theme is for window decorations, so it wm settings
<emotio1> sorry, but where is .theme
<TheSheep> emotio1: ?
<emotio1> im a pretty big nub when it comes to this stuff
<emotio1> where is the .theme file
<emotio1> its not in my home folder...
<Catoptromancy> shown hidden files
<emotio1> right, control h
<TheSheep> emotio1: .themes, and it is, you just need to enable displayin of hidden files
<TheSheep> emotio1: and if it's not there, just create it
<emotio1> ok, il create it then
<Catoptromancy> any file or folder with a  .name is hidden
<emotio1> right right
<emotio1> i do know that much
<emotio1> k thanks a lot dude
<emotio1> ok, so i put it in theme, and went to the windows manager settings
<emotio1> and the theme i downloaded still isnt there
<TheSheep> emotio1: di you unpack it?
<emotio1> yes
<emotio1> i just put all the files into .themes
<emotio1> er, .theme
<TheSheep> it's .themes
<emotio1> that could be why
<emotio1> haha
<emotio1> still not there...
<TheSheep> emotio1: there should be a file ~/.themes/<theme name>/xfce/themerc
<TheSheep> where <theme name> is the name of the theme you installed
<emotio1> so i make that, put into themes and put all the unpacked files in there?
<TheSheep> no, there should be a 'themerc' file among the unpacked files
<TheSheep> and you should unpack them so that that file gets into that location
<TheSheep> hi kalikiana__
<emotio1> oh ok
<emotio1> so what do i do with that theme
<kalikiana> hi TheSheep :)
<emotio1> er
<emotio1> themerc file
<TheSheep> emotio1: just chek if it's in there
<TheSheep> emotio1: in the correct location
<emotio1> yeah its there
<TheSheep> emotio1: then it should work :/
<emotio1> ok so...
<emotio1> i made the .themes file
<emotio1> do i then need to make an xfce file
<emotio1> and then make a gentle file
<emotio1> and then put all the unpacked stuff in there?
<emotio1> ok well if i cant do this, do you know a way to change the theme colors with xfce
<emotio1> like you can in gnome
<Catoptromancy> akk
<Catoptromancy> some reason my right click died
<Catoptromancy> heh the one menu I forgot to check
<Catoptromancy> sauerbrauten keeps reseting everything back to default
#xubuntu 2008-05-12
<livingdaylight> so, when i attach an external usb hard drive and play either audio or video xubuntu crashes
<livingdaylight> also my clock is completely wrong despite having set it to the right time zone
<livingdaylight> anyone know anything about either problem
<portokaosol> does anyone know how can I see what hardware drivers I am using, or how can I access some sort of a devices manager in Xubuntu?
<bill> portokaosol: what is the issue you're having - there isn't anything like that in xubuntu
<portokaosol> I am trying to see what drivers are assigned to my graphics card
<portokaosol> since I think that there's no drivers for it
<bill> portokaosol: what is the graphics card?
<portokaosol> ATI ﻿Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP
<bill> !ati | portokaosol
<ubottu> portokaosol: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<portokaosol> so basically, Restricted Driver Manager?
<bill> portokaosol: yep
<portokaosol> I've already tried it
<portokaosol> nothing
<portokaosol> I am thinking about trying a newer driver, a hope taht's it's backwards compatible
<portokaosol> hey bill, I have another question for you
<portokaosol> I managed to install another keyboard layout, but how do I rotate the languages?
<bill> portokaosol: look at this page about your card - and sorry but I never change keyboard layouts so I don't know about that
<bill> http://www.rage3d.com/Board/showthread.php?t=33905792
<portokaosol> ok thx
<portokaosol> bill, my renderiing is: NO
<portokaosol> I'm gonna try to enable it
<bill> portokaosol: I'll be right back
<portokaosol> so bill
<bill> portokaosol: does   lsmod | grep radeon   show anything
<portokaosol> is that LSMOD
<portokaosol> no, it won't return anything
<bill> portokaosol: don't worry it won't - I have the ati rage card here using the r128 driver and it doesn't show
<portokaosol> ok
<bill> portokaosol: render = yes yet?
<portokaosol> no
<portokaosol> I also did
<portokaosol> apt-get build-dep libdrm mesa
<portokaosol> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` git-core libxmu-dev x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev
<portokaosol> cd /usr/src
<portokaosol> git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm
<portokaosol> cd /usr/src/drm/linux-core
<portokaosol> make DRM_MODULES="mach64"
<portokaosol> cp /usr/src/drm/linux-core/*.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/char/drm/
<portokaosol> depmod -ae
<portokaosol> (sorry for the paste, but I doubt that anyone will mind)
<bill> k
<bill> portokaosol: I just did  -   sudo modprobe radeon   -  then changed the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to r128 and restarted x
<portokaosol> hold on, let me log in from that machine
<raket2> now
<raket2> here's what I got from that command
<raket2> FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<portokaosol2> bill: perhaps you would want to see what dmesg spits out?
<bill> portokaosol: dmesg | tail   should do
<portokaosol2> [  533.800426] radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_ioremap
<portokaosol2> [  533.800430] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_ioremap
<portokaosol2> [  533.800520] radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_mmap
<portokaosol2> [  533.800543] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_mmap
<portokaosol2> [  533.800669] radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup
<portokaosol2> [  533.800673] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup
<portokaosol2> [  533.800763] radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers
<portokaosol2> [  533.800768] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers
<portokaosol2> [  533.800843] radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_release
<portokaosol2> [  533.800847] radeon: Unknown symbol drm_release
<portokaosol2> in meantime, I'll write a letter to ati, and see what can I do
<bill> portokaosol: doesn't look good that - see if ati sends a reply :)
<portokaosol> I am trying a newer driver
<portokaosol> (for a newer card)
<bill> k
<portokaosol> it would be awesome if it works
<portokaosol> If there's anyone alive, how can I make 2 xubuntu machines network?
<japherwocky> you could use the internet
<japherwocky> or sshd
<japherwocky> or samba?!
<portokaosol> japherwocky: sorry I didn't see you
<portokaosol> isn't samba only for windows?
<portokaosol> btw, brb
<Bill-Gates> http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=googlevsmssu8.png
<gNewPower> A neighbor of mine is using Windoze XP.  He forgot his admin password.  I tried re-setting it with a Ubuntu live-CD using the "chntpw" application only to find out that it was not more in the Ubuntu repos.  What application in the latest version of Ubuntu can I use to reset this WXP password?
<CHR> use BackTrack Live CD
<CHR> hah, seriously though, I don't know
<raket> hello everyone! I succesfully managed to create samba shares on both of my Xubuntu machines, now I only need to know how can I access them
<raket> so could somebody help me, please?
<aldrick> hello! how do i open a file as root? i need to edit a text document...
<aldrick> hello! how do i open a file as root? i need to edit a text document...
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | aldrick
<ubottu> aldrick: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Odd-rationale> aldrick: try "gksudo mousepad /file"
<aldrick> thank you ill try it now
<aldrick> you kick ass dude thanks!!! i thought i was going to have to reinstall xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> aldrick: lol, it is simple...
<japherwocky> is there a terminal program that will display more colors?
<Standarsh> hi room
 * Standarsh looks around for people
<uda_> hey, i know this sounds quite stupid, but where is the volume control in xubuntu 8.04?
<Standarsh> you uda_
<Standarsh> I'm not on my xubuntu system now but I think it is under system
<Standarsh> What I did was added the volume to the top panel for easy access
<uda_> cant find it :/
<Standarsh> alright, one sec
<Standarsh> I'll go to my other computer
<Standarsh> seeing as I have something I want to fix with it anyway
<Standarsh> k?
<uda_> yeah cheers
<xStandarshy> waza
<xStandarshy> hmm
<xStandarshy> I'm trying to remember how I originally found it
<xStandarshy> anyway
<xStandarshy> I'll tell you how I do it now
<xStandarshy> right click the top bar and select 'add new item'
<xStandarshy> then go down to volume control
<aldrick> hello! how can i find out what my current window manager is? i try to manage window settings and i get this pop up " These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)"
<xStandarshy> if you are using xubuntu, you should be on xfce
<aldrick> but how come i get that pop up? also none of my windows have borders
<aldrick> anyone?
<aldrick> can anyone please throw some ideas as to why this would be happening?
<xStandarshy> hhmm
<xStandarshy> what are you tryin gto runÉ
<xStandarshy> hi room
<xStandarshy> is there any way to compine bne panelsÉ
<AimLXJ> Hello I need help, apparantly my video card is not being detected.
<Agnostic> ;)
<gnyffel> Is there any reason the release notes for Xubuntu 8.04 seem to list PulseAudio, while my fresh install does in fact not run a PulseAudio server?
<livingdaylight> AimLXJ: help is not available here
<holyguyver_> what terminal cammand can I use to clean out my temp internet files & temp files?
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: not sure why you'd want to do it in the terminal, but removing stuff inside /tmp and anyhing in home/.tmp might help. Also depending upon "what internet files" you want to delete, every program might use a diferent location.
<GryzorX> other than that, clear your browser cache and you should be fine.
<holyguyver_> Thank you, yes firefox & konqueror was both telling me that I had no more room for files in tmp
<holyguyver_> If you remember I am the one on the 4GB harddrive
<holyguyver_> GryzorX I cannot find the tmp folder in my home, & when I typed in /home/jack/tmp & home/jack/.tmp thunar would not take me anywhere.
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: oh yeah, I remember you :)
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: try sudo rm /tmp
<GryzorX> sorry
<GryzorX> sudo rm /tmp/*
<GryzorX> what's the size of your swapfile?
<holyguyver_> GryzorX : rm: cannot remove `/tmp': Is a directory & rm: cannot remove `/tmp/': Is a directory
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: use the second ->> sudo rm /tmp/*
<holyguyver_> GryzorX : rm: cannot remove `/tmp/gconfd-jack': Is a directory rm: cannot remove `/tmp/kde-jack': Is a directory rm: cannot remove `/tmp/keyring-0P1Zja': Is a directory rm: cannot remove `/tmp/ksocket-jack': Is a directory rm: cannot remove `/tmp/orbit-jack': Is a directory rm: cannot remove `/tmp/ssh-NCoeAk5150': Is a directory rm: cannot remove `/tmp/Tracker-jack.5242': Is a directory
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: rm -rf /tmp/*
<GryzorX> (append sudo)
<holyguyver_> it did not write out any response to that request
<holyguyver_> jack@jack-desktop:~$ sudo rm -rf /tmp/* (next line)jack@jack-desktop:~$
<GryzorX> that means that it did it.
<GryzorX> issue a df -h
<GryzorX> to see your remaining space
<holyguyver_> GryzorX Filesystem            Size 4.3G  Used 4.1G Avail 1.2M Use% 100% Mounted on/dev/sda2
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: you've ran out of disk space
<holyguyver_> GryzorX that is what I said
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: i'd suggest that you remove stuff
<holyguyver_> GryzorX There is nothing to remove besides tmp & xubuntu itself
<GryzorX> packages.. remove packages
<GryzorX> remove games
<GryzorX> remove open office if you don't use it
<GryzorX> remove remove
<GryzorX> leave only bare bones :)
<holyguyver_> GryzorX The only ones on are the preinstalled ones, there is no games, & I do use openoffice
<holyguyver_> GryzorX something tells me that it did not delete tmp because as I said it gave no output for your last cammand for it.
<holyguyver_> & yes I have already tried apt-get autoremove & autoclean
<holyguyver_> GryzorX the only thing I can think of is deleting my pidgin logs might clear up space.
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: unix commands tend not to output anything if everything goes ok.
<GryzorX> particularly the rm command does not say anything unless there is an error (as you've seen before).
<GryzorX> if you perform ls /tmp
<GryzorX> you'll see that most stuff is gone.
<GryzorX> on the other hand, the "preinstalled ones" may be too much for your slow and old hard drive. You might want to use synaptic or a simlar tool to see what you have and remove from there.
<holyguyver_> Yap you are right, only 2 things remain
<GryzorX> xubuntu comes with Abiword, if you don't want it, you might want to take that out too.
<GryzorX> I mean, a plain Ubuntu install can go up to 2gb of stuff
<GryzorX> mine, uses 4.3GB and I dont have too much stuff here.
<GryzorX> also issue a reboot to make sure that the swap and stuff like that gets cleaned.
<holyguyver_> So you are suggesting that I find even small apps like using xpdf instead of evince & stuff like that? & yes you are right I do have abiword.
<GryzorX> yes, find duplicated apps and remove the one you don't use
<GryzorX> you have limited hardware, you need to adapt to what you have.
<GryzorX> use either firefox or epiphany...
<GryzorX> remove everything that you don't use.
<holyguyver_> Is it safe to remove something like tomboynotes?
<GryzorX> it should
<GryzorX> issue
<GryzorX> the command and see what is going to remove
<GryzorX> if you see something you use.. then don.t :)
<GryzorX> ubuntu comes with games
<GryzorX> you may want to remove them
<holyguyver_> All I can say is that I am happy that in a few days I will be getting that brand new HP with the 320GB harddrive :p
<GryzorX> :)
<GryzorX> gratz
<holyguyver_> As I said I already removed games a long time ago
<holyguyver_> Hey you are in luck, you are the only person who has ever seen the terminal evadance to prive that I am on a 4GB harddrive :p
<holyguyver_> prove*
<GryzorX> Got a screen shot :)
<holyguyver_> A screenshot of what?
<GryzorX> you saying that ;)
<holyguyver_> honostly I don't think I will be using Gimp or OO.o in the next 3 days :p
<holyguyver_> I mean for the next 3 days, so forth I can delete those until I get the new system
<holyguyver_> GryzorX what do you think?
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: definitely.
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: remove all non-essential stuff
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: and leave only the things you use.
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: you can always add them later if you need.
<holyguyver_> GryzorX I do use gimp * OO.o but as said I don't think I will need to use them for the next 3 days & after that I will have a much larger hardrive on a brand new machine :)
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: then do your cleaning job :)
<holyguyver_> remooving OO.o impress calc & math cleared up 27m
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: keep going :)
<GryzorX> holyguyver_: I gotta go. Will be back later. Good luck with that.
<holyguyver_> Thank you
<GryzorX> you're welcome.
<suriro> Is system beep related to sound card / alsa?
<suriro> this notebook produces all sorts of sounds but the system beep. I see pcspkr module loaded in lsmod output.
<suriro> basically, I expect to hear a beep when I echo $'\a' in terminal/console. But no sound...
<zoredache> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Don_Miguel> cody-somerville: brief PM please ?
<Don_Miguel> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cody-somerville> Don_Miguel, ho ahead
<cody-somerville> *go
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.org
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<japherwocky> is there a way to move windows onto another desktop?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<asizemore> hey
<asizemore> how do I get the mount utility?
<japherwocky> maybe sudo apt-get install mount
<japherwocky> that seems like something that comes with the system though
<asizemore> well, I meant launch some kind of gui thingy
<asizemore> I haven't had to deal with mounts in forever
<asizemore> actually, I'll bbl
<d0xda> hello
<d0xda> there's a problem with the xubuntu 8.04 while installing through windows 2000 professional
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<d0xda> okay the details is like this before i try to file the report
<d0xda> when installing, it says that its copying the image to the hard drive
<d0xda> when it finishes it says that make sure no other programs are using the drive (cd-rom)
<d0xda> however, there are very few programs running which are not related to the drive except wubi.exe
<japherwocky> so you're saying that all the programs are using the drive?!
<d0xda> no
<d0xda> i meant none
<d0xda> EXCEPT wubi.exe of course
<TheSheep> it somehow misdetects that
<d0xda> in what way?
<TheSheep> do you have an explorer window with the drive open perchance?
<d0xda> nope
<TheSheep> that would also qualify as an application using the drive
<d0xda> no antivirus programs also
<d0xda> yes
<d0xda> but its closed also
<d0xda> tried more than 3 times and i'm out of luck
<d0xda> surprisingly i installed ubuntu it worked
<d0xda> there's no such error
<slow-motion> hi
<d0xda> only xubuntu's giving this error
<d0xda> :|
<d0xda> hi
<TheSheep> d0xda: you could install the console-only version of ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop on it, it would be the same as installing from xubuntu cd
<d0xda> has anyone of you encountered this error before?
<TheSheep> no windows here, so I never used wubi
<d0xda> er.... it would be harder unfortunately. i would much prefer to use wubi because of its simplicity
<d0xda> with wubi, i am able to access those two OS'es easily
<TheSheep> I meant installing the ubuntu command line with wubi, and then adding xubuntu to it
<TheSheep> you can also install xubuntu to an ubuntu install
<d0xda> okay
<d0xda> i got what you mean there
<d0xda> =( however, even my ubuntu passed that wubi installation
<d0xda> it can't even boot up
<d0xda> there's an error
<d0xda> if i am not mistaken the error code is 15
<d0xda> cannot find the file
<d0xda> i couldn't even boot up ubuntu successfully
<d0xda> =(
<d0xda> it haven't even pass the GUI
<TheSheep> ah, I know this one
<TheSheep> grub error 15
<d0xda> yes
<d0xda> error 15
<TheSheep> it means you have a large disk in a fairly old computer, and that computer cannot boot if the file from which it boots is not near the beginning of the disk
<japherwocky> nice
<d0xda> okay and how to solve this?
<TheSheep> you usually work around it by making a small partition for the /boot directory near the beginning of the disk
<d0xda> basically the partition that i installed this ubuntu is only approximately 10GB
<d0xda> TheSheep: er...... can elaborate on your previous sentence?
<TheSheep> d0xda: but it's not the first one on the disk, right?
<d0xda> yes
<d0xda> its not the 1st
<TheSheep> there is a lot of information and workarounds when you google for 'grub error 15'
<d0xda> why does this happen? doesn't xubuntu supports large hard disks?
<d0xda> by the fact its system requirements aren't that low to be in consideration with
<TheSheep> no, wait,scratch what I said, it was grub error 8
<japherwocky> aww :(
<d0xda> :S
<d0xda> :-/
<TheSheep> the problem was that when the booting happens, there is no ubuntu loaded yet, the computer is in control of its BIOS, and older BIOSes didn't support large disks
<TheSheep> but yours is something else -- for some reason the kernel files seems to be missing, or at least grub can't find them to start your system
<d0xda> yes
<d0xda> its that problem
<d0xda> hold on i verify the error again
<d0xda> Error 15 --- File not found
<d0xda> when its saying
<TheSheep> d0xda: I found this on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497138
<d0xda> okay
<d0xda> i'll try to low format it first
<TheSheep> nah
<TheSheep> that was a bad advice, imho
<d0xda> oh
<TheSheep> the next one was good though
<d0xda> okay
<TheSheep> the one with menu.lst
<TheSheep> (type xfce4-terminal instead of 'konsole')
<d0xda> okay i'll try the last solution
<TheSheep> and it's /usr/share, not /usr/sare
<d0xda> okay so should i go to the terminal now? from grub
<TheSheep> no, you need to boot a livecd
<TheSheep> then you can access the disk on which your ubuntu is installed and put the menu.lst into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<d0xda> ok i've booted from the live-cd
<d0xda> should i start ubuntu from the cd?
<TheSheep> d0xda: yes
<d0xda> ok
<d0xda> ok now i open the terminal
<d0xda> then
<d0xda> i type xfce-4-terminal?
<d0xda> *xfce4-terminal
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> that just opens the terminal :)
<d0xda> oh....
<TheSheep> do you see your disk with xubuntu installed in the file manager?
<d0xda> yes
<d0xda> i see my ubuntu installation folder
<d0xda> in the partition (drive) that i've installed
<d0xda> but i don't see a "boot" folder in there
<TheSheep> ok, there should be a boot directory there
<TheSheep> and a grub directory in it
<d0xda> in the ubuntu folder?
<d0xda> the boot directory and grub directory should be in where?
<TheSheep> no,on that partition
<d0xda> the root partition?
<d0xda> of that drive?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> yes
<d0xda> nope i can't see it
<TheSheep> the one where you installed xubuntu
<TheSheep> not the cd drive
<d0xda> yes
<d0xda> not the cd drive
<d0xda> its the hard disk partition
<TheSheep> you have directories like bin, lib, usr, var in it, right?
<d0xda> nope
<d0xda> i only see 3 files/folders in that partition
<d0xda> ubuntu - folder
<d0xda> wubildr - file
<d0xda> wubildr.mbr - file
<d0xda> that's all
<d0xda> those directories you mentioned are all in the File System only
<TheSheep> d0xda: ah, so it's all inside that file
<TheSheep> d0xda: sorrym I don't know how to get into it
<d0xda> never mind
<TheSheep> d0xda: found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685356
<d0xda> oh
<d0xda> er
<d0xda> actually i am not very familiar with linux
<d0xda> anyway i've tried this way
<d0xda> by entering sudo cp /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst /boot/grub
<TheSheep> no, it won't work if you installed with wubi
<TheSheep> that was for a regular install
<d0xda> oh i see
<d0xda> did u look at the last post in the forum you showed me?
<TheSheep> this latter forum post is for wubu though
<TheSheep> yes
<d0xda> wubu?
<TheSheep> they write that it might be coused by old config file for wubi
<TheSheep> wubi
<TheSheep> sorry
<d0xda> no problem
<d0xda> er but my case is a clean install
<TheSheep> I suppose xubuntu has the older version :/
<d0xda> would it be the same problem?
<TheSheep> it could be
<TheSheep> you could trying searching the forums some more, but that's definitely a bug to be reported
<d0xda> should i try this ATM?
<d0xda> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheSheep> the developers might contact you with a workaround after you report the bug too
<TheSheep> d0xda: you don;'t have access to the /boot directory, because it's inside one of these wubi files
<TheSheep> d0xda: packed
<d0xda> okay
<d0xda> got that
<TheSheep> you would need to actually have this system runningto get inside it
<TheSheep> or maybe there are some tools to access it from outaside
<d0xda> to get inside what?
<TheSheep> outside
<TheSheep> the files that actually contain your installation
<d0xda> oh
<TheSheep> they are like a cd image
<d0xda> okay
<d0xda> when these bugs are fixed, will they come out another revised version?
<d0xda> like 8.05 or something?
<TheSheep> no, critical bugs will be fixed in 8.04 directly (and internet updates), non-critical ones will wait for 8.10
<TheSheep> (the version number is the release date)
<d0xda> oh okay
<TheSheep> 8.05 is may 2008
<d0xda> you mean there is really a 8.05 version coming out?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> 8.04 is April 2008
<d0xda> oh
<TheSheep> that's what I meant :)
<TheSheep> there is a release every 6 months
<d0xda> okay
<d0xda> can you give me the link to report bugs to the technical support so that they can help me as you said before? =)
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> he left
<slow-motion> n8
<gotisch> Hey i have a problem with hipo the ipod manager when i start it it keeps crashing with the error message: unable to open the session message bus. : Argument can not be null see paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11740/ any ideas?
<PsynoKhi0> hey
#xubuntu 2008-05-13
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, ufw doesn't start by itself unless previously asked to, right?
<THEO|WxC> hello. I am currently running 7.10 still (8.04 was just way too buggy),
<THEO|WxC> but considering using the backport repository for gutsy.
<THEO|WxC> has anyone else had sucess with this?
<neighborlee>  dont have sound..can someone help ;))
<neighborlee> onboard realtek ac97
<neighborlee> works fine windows,,last I checked hour or so ago
<genericuser1234> I have an older system with 128 MB of RAM. Should I install 8.04 or should I go with an older version? And are there specific install options I should use?
<neighborlee> genericuser1234, good luck..so far seems very dead here,,I asked something 10 minutes ago so far no reply...who knows maybe they are in diff. time zone ;)
<neighborlee> genericuser1234, me, no sound: onboard realtek ac97...only distro so far ive tried not to give me sound ;)
<neighborlee> checking ubuntu forum.
<zoredache> genericuser1234: I think someone decided that the minimum with a standard install was 196mb
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<genericuser1234> Wow, thanks guys!
<neighborlee> !realtek
<ubottu> Factoid realtek not found
<holdtk> I made a post here with details to my problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792171 anyone care to help?
<BigBur> ahh... there we go. Kept telling me my nickname was owned by someone else...
<hal9k2010> hello all
<hi365> hello. im having a problem installing xubuntu. in the middel of instalation, it switches the resolution to something that my screen doesnt support
<hi365> i have no idea what its trying to set it to :(
<ralph> hi everyone!
<ralph> I need some help, I had setup an app to autostart and it worked, but then I changed the display from the one connected to vga to a dvi display, and now it doesn't work anymore, how can i fix that?
<ralph> Any1?
<kripz> does network manager use wpa_supplicant?
<age6racer> Hands up if you've had problems with dual monitors on 8.04/fglrx... Can anyone help me get the full resolution on my cloned 2nd monitor please? It's currently limited to the res of my laptop screen
<age6racer> Laptop screen 1280x800 - Monitor can do 1680x1050
<age6racer> Has always worked fine with past versions but since upgrading it's stuck on 1280x80
<age6racer> ati catalyst control centre only gives option of 1280x800. screens& Graphics doesn't detect the monitor anymore, I can set it to generic and set the resolution but it wont work
<kripz> how do i connect a vpn connection?
<ablomen> kripz, i think network manager has build in support for it, you might wanna try google for that
<narothepharoh> I have no start menu it was there now all the sudden it is gone running the 8.04
<narothepharoh> anyone here
<David-A> When I lost the start menu I had to add it again
<David-A> using "Add new item" (rightclick in panel)
<David-A> But you dont need it, you can probably rightclick the desktop (background) and get the menu.
<TheSheep> David-A: that's disabled by default
<David-A> (I still use xubuntu 7.10)
<David-A> ("disabled by default" so to enable it one needs the menu? :-)
<ablomen> David-A, i think TheSheep misunderstood you and ment the right-click-on--menu
<ablomen> *desktop-menu
<Danish989> is there a seperate wubi channel?
<Danish989>  I'm getting busybox at bootup, and they're mount errors .. I was being assisted by someone at UbuntuForums but it's been a week and I haven't gotten a reply, can someone please see my thread and help me out?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784592&page=2
<TheSheep> ablomen: yeah
<MiKa|> Danish989: i have this problem SOMETIMES too in my 7.10
<MiKa|> and i set it up to run from my 4gb pendrive
<MiKa|> anyway, when i get this screen, (for a noob like me) i just type 'return' and enter
<Danish989> MiKa| : what does that do?
<MiKa|> it will list the few lines again (from 'Busybox' line to (initramfs) line)
<MiKa|> then i type in 'return' for a second time
<MiKa|> and it will continue to boot
<MiKa|> XD
<MiKa|> that's how i do it, and i dun exactly know what is the problem
<Danish989> MiKa| : and then it boots ubuntu fine?
<MiKa|> yes, two 'return's and it boots fine
<Danish989> MiKa|: that's crazy enough to try .. I'll give that a shot too, I'm tired of this problem, it's been a week and still no solution
<MiKa|> lol
<MiKa|> it's just my noob answer
<MiKa|> XD
<MiKa|> do tell use the result
<MiKa|> us*
<narothepharoh> David-A: even when i minimize applications they are not there anymore I can right click to access everything but the clock is gone and the bottom panel is gone too
<narothepharoh> when i go to settings manager and click panel nothing happens
<narothepharoh> everything else works on settings manager just not that
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: can you open terminal?
<narothepharoh> TheSheep: yes
<TheSheep> narothepharoh: try typing 'xfce4-panel' in the teminal and see what happens
<narothepharoh> TheSheep: everything came back but it looks like the terminal is stuck
<narothepharoh> as soon as i close the terminal everything goes away
<zoredache> narothepharoh: do it again, but this time add '&' at the end of sfce4-panel
<David-A> narothepharoh: when you close the terminal the panel that you started in the terminal dies.
<David-A> narothepharoh: Before that your panel died by its own somhow
<TheSheep> press alt-f2 and start the terminal from there
<David-A> Can you see somthing suspicous in: less ~/.xsession-errors
<narothepharoh> David-A: yes thats right
<narothepharoh> zoredache: I did that and still no panel this is what it says...narothepharoh@narothepharoh-desktop:~$ ** Message: xfce4-panel already running
<narothepharoh> David-A: how do i access that?
<David-A> Open .xsession-errors in a texteditor of your choise or in a terminal type: less ~/.xsession-errors
<Medieval> Do you guys think Xubuntu would run well on a PIII 1 GHz system with 384 MB RAM?
<narothepharoh> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<narothepharoh> /etc/profile: 29: [[: not found
<narothepharoh> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.
<narothepharoh> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput
<narothepharoh> .d/default.
<narothepharoh> ** Message: Querying XINPUT extension
<zoredache> Medieval: it would probably run ok... memory hungry apps like firefox/open office might not be that great
<narothepharoh> ** Message: XINPUT extension found
<narothepharoh> ** Message: Querying Xkb extension
<narothepharoh> ** Message: Xkb extension found
<narothepharoh> ** Message: Querying XF86Misc extension
<narothepharoh> ** Message: XF86Misc extension found
<narothepharoh> ** Message: Querying Xkb extension
<narothepharoh> ** Message: Xkb extension found
<narothepharoh> ** Message: another SSH agent is running at: /tmp/ssh-UcJrLB5560/agent.5560
<narothepharoh> ** (update-notifier:5748): WARNING **: already running?
<narothepharoh> GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x805e110: NP_GetMIMEDescription
<narothepharoh> GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x805e110: NP_GetMIMEDescription return
<narothepharoh> GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x805e110: NP_GetValue
<narothepharoh> GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x805e110: NP_GetValue: returning plugin name.
<narothepharoh> GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x805e110: NP_GetValue return
<zoredache> !pastebin | narothepharoh
<ubottu> narothepharoh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<narothepharoh> GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x805e110: NP_GetValue
<narothepharoh> :
<narothepharoh> sorry
<narothepharoh> yes there are errors
<squirrelpimp> hi
<narothepharoh> my internet is freezing up now too it wont open
<squirrelpimp> i think i might be affected by the recent openssl bug, however the dowkd.pl utility doesn't work here
<squirrelpimp> "no suitable blacklist" is all i get
<squirrelpimp> is there some official statement for ubuntu-users about how to react on that issue?
<David-A> Medieval: "?Xubuntu would run well on a PIII 1 GHz system with 384 MB RAM?". Yes, I have exactly that, well, I have only 933MHz PIII.
<squirrelpimp> for the moment everybody just seems to copy and paste the debian statement
<Medieval> zoredache: I've been trying to help a friend get it on her system. It seems to have problems booting up on her old system. I don't have access to her system but she posted this a while ago : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4877990
<zoredache> squirrelpimp: what is wrong about the debian statement?
<squirrelpimp> the linked dowkd.pl utility does not work on my ubuntu machine
<squirrelpimp> or at least i'm not able to interpret the above error message correctly
<Medieval> David-A: She has Windows XP on that machine at the moment; she was complaining that it gets pretty sluggish. I figured it was a nice chance to introduce her to the penguin, but Xubuntu Hardy Heron has problems booting up on her machine
<squirrelpimp> ./dowkd.pl user / host / file do not work altogether
<David-A> narothepharoh: if you press SPACE in less youll see more of the .xsession-error file. Scoll with space or up/down arrows, see more "less" help with "h".
<zoredache> squirrelpimp: why not go find the people that wrote that script or ask the people in #debian?
<squirrelpimp> i just thought i might not be the only xubuntu-user affected and folks in here might have already discussed the issue
<David-A> narothepharoh: the panel problem might be near the end of the file. or maybe not, i dont know.
<David-A> Medieval: I had stability problems with my graphics card until i changed in xorg.conf. (Geforce and AGP). I dont have wireless. Do you know what the problem might be.
<David-A> Medieval: I think plain XP should run fine on 384 MB. If its sluggish, maybe its viruses, spys or adware? (Im no XP expert, just what Iv heard)
<Medieval> David-A: I wish I had access to her system but no, I am really not sure. It also threw an I/O error once - "Buffer I/O error in device sda logical block 0". I wonder if the hard disk drive is messed up but XP installs fine on it.
<Medieval> David-A: Yes, should be all the spyware but I am sure it'll be a lot more snappier with Xubuntu. Atleast she would not need to worry about the viruses. I am hoping she'll like Xubuntu enough to install a linux distribution on her new machine as well.
<David-A> Medieval: Is that during install or boot? No idea, but a hunch: if during install, there might be a setting in bios to protect the boot sector of the harddisk.
<David-A> Medieval: The security with linux can be quite refreshing. If google warns "dont go to this page, it can harm your computer" then I go ther anyway, with NoScript of course, or with dillo to be absolutely inpenetrable.
<Medieval> David-A: It's during the boot. The live-cd fails to start. She did get to a point once where she says she saw white patches and a blinking cursor. I'm guessing an empty x server session or perhaps the cd is messed up and it's taking too long for Xubuntu to load up after X starts up. Maybe I should her to try burning the ISO again.
<Medieval> David-A: Any idea when Dillo FLTK may see a release?
<David-A> FLTK. No idea.
<TheSheep> isn't dillo dead since, like, 3 years?
<David-A> "white patches" strange, something with the graphics? "blinking cursor": modern ubuntus may take some time to boot of the cd, on my pc it takes an awful lot of time for it to find the details about my hardware, or whats it doing.
<David-A> TheSheep: maybe it's dead, but it's still working, so I dont mind
<TheSheep> David-A: probably trying to do something with your hardware and failing after a timeout
<TheSheep> David-A: like, you know, trying to enable some optimizations
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, ufw shouldn't start by itself unless previously asked to, right?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: ufw is not a daemon, I think
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: it's just a tool for setting up the firewall that is built in into the kernel
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: type 'man ufw' for details
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: I mean, I've never touched it, using firestarter instead... that shouldn't cause issues, right?
<TheSheep> I assume that, since you are asking this question, you have some issues?
<Medieval> TheSheep: Dillo. They are working on a new version, based on FullTick (FLTK - Fast Lightweight Tool Kit). Big improvement over their last release.
<PsynoKhi0> when I type "ufw status" it tells me it's disabled but during boot/shutdown there are system messages about starting/topping ufw
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: indeed, system lockups when I try to start anything moderately taxing for the computer
<TheSheep> Medieval: yeah, I see the announcement from 2005
<PsynoKhi0> well... if listening to mp3s can be considered "taxing"...
<TheSheep> Medieval: somehow nobody ever announces project deaths
<David-A> Medieval: will she use the computer to watch DVD? then the graphics card should not be to old.
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: and nothing in the logs?
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: if only I knew which ones to look at :/
<Medieval> TheSheep: It's got a new maintainer now. There is a lot going on in the mailing-list. I guess they'll make an announcement when they have a release ready.
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: all of them
<Medieval> David-A: She did use it for DVDs, yes. I'll try to find out about the graphics card but I'm guessing it should be an onboard intel chipset.
<David-A> My old 8MB ATI from around year 2000 isnt good for DVD, A geforce 5200 and 6200 4xAGP works.
<David-A> The latter from around 2005.
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: that syslog thingie is a mess heh... found a couple of these (though I had to do hard resets more often than I could find this entry) http://pastebin.com/m14af1335
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: looks bad, I'd report a bug
<PsynoKhi0> bunch of updates it seems... rebooting (might have ben solved then :P)
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | IMPORTANT:  Regenerate your ssh keys! See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 for more details.
<ubuntunovice> hello
<ubuntunovice> anybody here
<ubuntunovice> ?
<nikin> hy
<cody-somerville> Hi
<ubuntunovice> cool
<ubuntunovice> i really like xubuntu....
<ubuntunovice> I was p lanning on using it as a fileserver, I was just wondering... how save are my files under xubuntu? I mean... under windows, unless you get a HD crash, your files are save... but what about xubuntu..? I read seomthing about some people having corrupt files using the 7.04 version
<cody-somerville> ubuntunovice, As long as you use the default file system type, you'll be all good! :)
<ubuntunovice> what a relief ! :)
<zoredache> you really should work on getting a backup system...  drives fail
<ubuntunovice> I know...
<ubuntunovice> never happened to me though
<ubuntunovice> you?
<zoredache> I have had 5 drives fail in my life... 1 was completely unrecoverable and had important data
<ubuntunovice> what do you do with those drives?!
<zoredache> I am unlucky near them...
<David-A> my old hd-drives are stacked in a corner
<David-A> you never know when you need a faulty hd-drive :-)
<zoredache> 3 of them were all in the same batch of a 20GB western digital...
<ubuntunovice> the disadvantage about an old pc is that you can usualy only connect 2 HDs using those flatcables... unless you remove your CD rom of course, but I don't want to do that.. my dad has an old 40 gig HD he wants to give me, but I alreadzy have 2 HDs in those old pentium here.. it just won't fit
<zoredache> ubuntunovice: that isn't entirely true... if you want to spend money and have a spare pci slot you could add a sata card or another ide card
<ubuntunovice> too much trouble for an 8 year old pc
<David-A> what about a hdd as a secondary disk on the same cable as the cd/dvd? or are there speed/interrupt issues?
<ubuntunovice> I don't really remember.. but that didn't work I believe.. it is horrible work... I guess I'll just remove the CD rom once I install xubuntu
<ubuntunovice> I'll hang a 500 mb external drive on that thing and then I'll have 620 gigs
<zoredache> from what I understand on an ide channel all devices will operate at the speed of the slowest device... a cdrom usually will not be able to support the faster dma modes and so the drive on the same channel will not be able to suppor them
<ubuntunovice> I was really surprised knoppix actually runs using kde on this old 128 mb pc I have... it's not supposed to.. at least not when you read ubuntus system requirements
<PsynoKhi0> ubuntunovice: any working USB hub on that computer?
<ubuntunovice> yes!
<ubuntunovice> with xubuntu it is autoamtically recognized... I connect my external hdd using usb
<ubuntunovice> works fins!
<ubuntunovice> fine
<PsynoKhi0> there are external USB trays where you can fit IDE/SATA drives in, might be worth considering those
<ubuntunovice> you mean I can connect a flatcable to a usb device?
<PsynoKhi0> nope
<PsynoKhi0> they look like harddrive bays, that plug in on a USB hub
<PsynoKhi0> basically they transform a regular internal drive into an external one
<PsynoKhi0> actually they're more like 5'25 bays, might need extar work to get an HDD to fit
<ubuntunovice> yeah, but the harddrive is clicked into something which connect  using this wide connector similar to a flatcable. right..
<ubuntunovice> ?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<ubuntunovice> that might be an option...
<ubuntunovice> you got a link?
<PsynoKhi0> not to a specific one, sorry
<PsynoKhi0> they're pretty common stuff though
<zoredache> ubuntunovice: go to newegg/google and search for 'usb hard drive enclosure'
<PsynoKhi0> my best pal ended up with 5*500GB on a Shuttle Cube
<PsynoKhi0> though not all at once heh
<ubuntunovice> 5*500 GB whoa?! what did he need so much space for?
 * zoredache places bet on it being pr0n
<leche> hrhr
<leche> the internet is for...
<leche> *sing*
<PsynoKhi0> "dang where's that movie?3 *click**click* "ah there... hang on you gotta listen to that album" *click*click* "nice solo eh?"
<PsynoKhi0> zoredache: hand over the bucks then :)
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: btw that segfault happens when I actually shutdown normally heh... somost probably not related to lockups
<quaal> if running an ubuntu machine from a remote vnc login, should i not be getting updates
<zoredache> what do you mean by updates?
<quaal> like, the icon that pops up in the taskbar
<quaal> telling me i have updates
<quaal> it doesnt happen
<PsynoKhi0> update-manager not launching on the remote PC?
<zoredache> you probably should be getting them.
<quaal> not through the vnc session
<quaal> i just went into system/admin/update man and theres like a million updates
<zoredache> anyway, if you want to update just start the update manager manually...
<quaal> yea i realize i can do that.
<quaal> i came here wanting to know how it is turned on auto
<PsynoKhi0> should be from start
<zoredache> it is listed in the 'auostarted applications' I believe
<PsynoKhi0> but sometimes I don't get them either... something with the authentification keys or something
<zoredache> apps/settings/settings manager/autostart
<PsynoKhi0> "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal solves it
<PsynoKhi0> anyway running iceWM for now so /D
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<PsynoKhi0> shouldn't my videocard appear in /proc/interrupts? I know it has an assigned IRQ
<gotisch> can anyone tell me why hipo cant connectd to dbus message session?
<TheSheep> gotisch: you have dbus running?
<gotisch> yes
<gotisch> but apparently env var is not set
<gotisch> and using dbus-launch hipo gives other errors
<neighborlee> How do I get xfce4 menu edit app to show me entire contents of main menu,,atm it wont show entire menu , just settings andhelp, about xfce and quit ..? ;))
<gotisch> you need to inlcude the menu into the xfce menu
<neighborlee> how
<gotisch> start xfce4-menueditor and somewhere include it
<ubuntunovice> ?
<neighborlee> ive looked , and ic no way to do it
<neighborlee> you mean the menu file ,,if only I knew where to find it..assuming that is what you mean ?
<gotisch> you rightclick somewhere there
<gotisch> and do insert externmal menu
<gotisch> and choose system from the list
<neighborlee> checking
<neighborlee> yes...I see one called: --include--          system
<neighborlee> but none of the actual entries show up at all
<neighborlee> and ic no way to  e xpand it, to get them to show up.
<gotisch> ah
<gotisch> you cant imo
<neighborlee> great ;)
<gotisch> you want the submenu to show up in the menu editor right?
<neighborlee> yes
<gotisch> ye i would have loved that feature too :)
<neighborlee> I want to see command a few entries are usinkg
<neighborlee> gotisch, :))
<gotisch> dunno maybe there is a way \o/
<neighborlee> it would seem logical for a menu 'editor' to show all the entries ;))
<neighborlee> gotisch, ohwell can't have it all...so far im very happy with xubuntu.
<gotisch> i would be if hipo would work :>
<neighborlee> heh
<gotisch> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164483#c9
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 164483 in Applications "media-sound/banshee-0.11.5 crashes when started." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<gotisch> says its gnome-session issue
<neighborlee> related to menu editor ?
<gotisch> no
<gotisch> hipo
<gotisch> noone seems to be using hipo
<neighborlee> ahhhh
<gotisch> start hipo!
<neighborlee> never heard of it
<gotisch> and tell me if it crashes for you too
<neighborlee> will do
<gotisch> its under
<gotisch> multimedia in the menu
<neighborlee> checking
<neighborlee> dont have it here..it must not be part of default install!
<gotisch> weird
<neighborlee> no wonder no one uses it LOL
<neighborlee> :)
<gotisch> i didnt install it though
<neighborlee> odd
<gotisch> i was in the train and just wanted to recharge my ipod at usb port
<neighborlee> maybe its in a dev build of xubuntu  shrug ?
<gotisch> and i saw it got mounted and then i saw hipo
<neighborlee> weird
<rtmex> Hello all, I can't play VCD in Xubuntu (totem) it says I don't have installed libdvdcss, but I have installed libdvdcss2, w32codecs and many other libraries, any idea? :)
<rtmex> I also installed VLC but did'nt work
<gotisch> the vlc install didnt work?
<rtmex> gotisch, VLC was installed ok, but couln't play the VCD either :)
<rtmex> For now I uninstalled both, some light video player you can recomend?
<gotisch> vlc :)
<gotisch> sorry i only use vlc
<neighborlee> yeah vlc gets them all
<neighborlee> usually ..
<gotisch> you should look in vlc message log will tell you whats wrong
<PsynoKhi0> mplayer
<gotisch> then you google the error message and in no time you have it working
<neighborlee> vlc typically plays anything, so thats odd
<gotisch> nah not everything
<gotisch> for somethings you need the codec installed
<neighborlee> yes
<rtmex> VLC didn't show an error, aparently it was playing, but there was no video and no sound :(
<rtmex> PsynoKhi0: I'll try with mplayer, thanks
<PsynoKhi0> np
<rtmex> There's something weird, Mplayer can't play the VCD either, but in the file types, Mplayer shows VCD as *.bin, and this VCD has .dat extension
<rtmex> It plasys ok in Windows and in my DVD players
<rtmex> The VCD has this directorys: CDI, EXT, MPEGAV, PICTURES, SEGMENT, and VCD
<PsynoKhi0> rtmex: does the VCD automount?
<rtmex> yes
<PsynoKhi0> give it a try after unmounting it
<rtmex> It automount in Thunar, but it does not launch Mplayer
<rtmex> I opened Mplayer and Choose to open the VCD
<suriro> mplayer vcd://1
<PsynoKhi0> if you open a terminal an type "mplayer" you get something like "vcd://<trackno>  play (S)VCD (Super Video CD) track (raw device, no mount)"
<PsynoKhi0> hence my suggestion
<rtmex> Ok, I'll try it later, I have to go now. Thank you all for your help
<floating> where are all the sound settings that i can tweak
<floating> in ubuntu you can test alsa options and things
<floating> i dont get sound in zsnes ... i can find the bars by typing alsamixer in terminal but thats about it
#xubuntu 2008-05-14
<gkahla> an 'apt-cache search' for pthread-stubs.pc tells me libpthread-stubs0-dev is where to find the config file... it's installed, but a package I'm compiling can't find it - ideas?
<gkahla> going to find something to chew on - later!
<PsynoKhi0> hi again, can a swap partiton be physically damaged, and if so, is there a way to check/repair it?
<lars_> hello?
<Deniz_Ogut> Hello,I've just performed a distro upgrade to xubuntu 8.04 via Web. I'm using Turkish locale. For I upgrade via Web, almost all my settings are as they were and I didn't have a problem. But today I added a new user and when I switch to that user's desktop what I see is the main Xfce menu of the new user is empty. No applications, nothing. Just "help", "about xfce" and "quit" buttons. On the...
<Deniz_Ogut> ...panel there are Firefox button, "places" button and quit button apart from main Xfce menu but -as I say- it is empty. Any idea?
<lars_> Oh yippee. Xubuntu has no forums and an IRC channel with nobody home. is there ANY reason not to go back to VectorLinux
<Deniz_Ogut> @lars_ Hello Lars_
<PsynoKhi0> about the missing aps I don't know, maybe check your your privileges for that new user
<Deniz_Ogut> I can reach the applications for that user via alt-F2
<PsynoKhi0> there is indeed no official forum for xubuntu, though afaik the same applies for other ubuntu flavors, since the ubuntu forums do the trick in most cases
<PsynoKhi0> bah he left
<PsynoKhi0> do you have the Applications button?
<Deniz_Ogut> No.
<PsynoKhi0> right click on top panel, "add item" > Xfce Menu
<BigBur> lar_ sounds like he's having an identity crisis, haha.
<BigBur> lars_*
<Deniz_Ogut> I did it. I have Xfce menu but....
<Deniz_Ogut> just "about" and "quit" buttons under it! Interesting.
<PsynoKhi0> if you start Thunar and check for a .config folder (hidden by default) is there anything in there
<Deniz_Ogut> Hmmm. googd idea . Do you remember the exact route for .config? Do you mean xog.config or something else?
<Deniz_Ogut> * xorg.config
<PsynoKhi0> it's in your /home/<user>/ directory
<Deniz_Ogut> ok,i am checking it. Thanks.
<Deniz_Ogut> There are 3 directories under it.
<Deniz_Ogut> konuk@marenostrum:~/.config$ ls
<Deniz_Ogut> mousepad  Thunar  xfce4
<PsynoKhi0> xfce4 then
<Deniz_Ogut> going in it
<Deniz_Ogut> There are 4 directories under it:
<Deniz_Ogut> konuk@marenostrum:~/.config/xfce4$ ls
<Deniz_Ogut> desktop  mcs_settings  panel  xfwm4
<PsynoKhi0> desktop
<Deniz_Ogut> going under it.
<Deniz_Ogut> There are 2 things:
<Deniz_Ogut> konuk@marenostrum:~/.config/xfce4/desktop$ ls
<Deniz_Ogut> icons.screen0.rc  menu.xml
<PsynoKhi0> menu.xml (right click, Mousepad)
<Deniz_Ogut> Here it is:
<Deniz_Ogut> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Deniz_Ogut> <xfdesktop-menu>
<Deniz_Ogut> 	<app name="Kılavuz" cmd="xfbrowser4 /usr/share/xubuntu-docs/about/xubuntu-index.html" icon="gnome-help"/>
<Deniz_Ogut> 	<app name="Xfce Hakkında" cmd="xfce4-about" icon="info"/>
<Deniz_Ogut> 	<builtin name="Çık" cmd="quit" icon="gnome-logout"/>
<Deniz_Ogut> </xfdesktop-menu>
<PsynoKhi0> wait
<PsynoKhi0> use the pastebin please :P
<Deniz_Ogut> those Turkish words mean: Kilavuz= something like about,Xfce hakkında= About Xfce, Çık= Quit
<Deniz_Ogut> Those 3 are what I see under main menu. But no applications, system etc.
<PsynoKhi0> yup
<Deniz_Ogut> sorry, I thik I have to learn about pastebin.
<PsynoKhi0> np, http://pastebin.com
<PsynoKhi0> paste our content there
<PsynoKhi0> your*
<Deniz_Ogut> Sorryagain and thank you. I will learn.
<PsynoKhi0> your menu.xml is missing the important parts though
<PsynoKhi0> rename it to menu.old, log out and then log back in
<PsynoKhi0> that might solve your problem
<PsynoKhi0> if not I'll give you the lines to add in your menu file
<Deniz_Ogut> Thank you. By the way,should I do like this?
<Deniz_Ogut> http://pastebin.com/m42013351
<purpleposeidon> ??winmodem
<purpleposeidon> ooh, I should regenerate my ssh keys?
<purpleposeidon> !winmodem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<PsynoKhi0> awesome :) can you please try to rename that file and log out/in first?
<Deniz_Ogut> ok. thanks.
<xStandarshy> hi room
<thinkmassive> hello
<David-A> hello my friend
<quaal> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=477454
<ubottu> Debian bug 477454 in quodlibet "Insulting source code" [Serious,Open]
<Deniz_Ogut> @PsynoKhi0: Hi again. That doesn't work. After I changed the name from menu.xml to menu.old; nothing changed with regard to the newuser and what's moru Xfce couldn't open my default user sessin; it suspended at the auto start stage of opening session. So I changed the new user's file to the original and I can log in my default user's sesion as well. By the way I copied the default (main)...
<Deniz_Ogut> ...user's menu.xml file. I can replace it with the new user's if you advice so.
<PsynoKhi0> Deniz_Ogut: ah, dang... well your menu.xml was missing a few lines, hang on
<Deniz_Ogut> By the way: menu.xml of the main user has almost no similarity with the new user's. I have both at hand now. I can replace the newuser's menu.xml either with the one you maybe will be sending to me or with the main user's menu.xml.
<PsynoKhi0> Deniz_Ogut: http://pastebin.com/m11636034 the lines that were in my menu.xml file but not yours are highlighted, though you would have to check the 'name="" ' to fit your locale settings
<Deniz_Ogut> Thank you verymuch. What can you sayabout the idea to replace it with my main users menu.xml. Main users session has no problem.
<PsynoKhi0> could be the easiest
<Deniz_Ogut> Thank you very much for taking your time.
<Deniz_Ogut> Thank's a lot.
<PsynoKhi0> np :)
<PsynoKhi0> were you missing the icons on the desktop too?
<Deniz_Ogut> No icons are there.
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<neighborlee> http://youtube.com/user/xomagick < HELP , I cant get this page to show up
<neighborlee> I just installed java plugin, and I have flash 9 installed of course..what else am I missing ;)))
<PsynoKhi0> can you open other flash pages?
<neighborlee> ok THIS is odd
<neighborlee> I just installed java plugin and now flash site wont work LOL
<neighborlee> good lord ;00
<PsynoKhi0> did you download it from their site?
<neighborlee> I was able to view startrek.com just fine..now it says I dont have flash
<neighborlee> no
<neighborlee> from repo
<neighborlee> but as I say startrek.com was working fine...
<PsynoKhi0> flashplugin-nonfree?
<neighborlee> correct
<neighborlee> is firefox 3 a bit buggy maybe ?
<PsynoKhi0> heh
<neighborlee> lol
<PsynoKhi0> could be, gave up on it for now
<neighborlee> ive heard various ..ahem comments about it ;)
<neighborlee> I think thats a good idea.
<neighborlee> grabbing 2
<kingair_six> hello, I got a question about a network issue with my belkin 7010 PC card (broadcom chipset). the b43 driver from linuxwireless.org is installed an everything, but wifi-radar wont recognize the card, is running on eth0 instead, and network manager cant be started. i'm a relative noob, so i'd appreciate any help. thank you!
<PsynoKhi0> FF3 was eating all my cpu cycles for no apparent reasons after a few minutes
<neighborlee> ouch
<neighborlee> ok..I have a suggestion
<PsynoKhi0> kingair_six: can't be of any help myself, complete wireless illiterate sorry
<neighborlee> rip ff3 OUT of xubntu at once..its clearlly NOT stable.
<thinkmassive> all this talk of menu.xml reminds me that I still haven't figured out a straight-forward way to drag an icon from the menu to the panel... can someone point me to some instructions on how to do this?
<neighborlee> I removed it, and installed firefox2, and   my flash sites aer working just great...
<thinkmassive> well FF3 is a beta
<neighborlee> then why was it included for petes sake.
<neighborlee> linux isn't beta software..I dont get it ;)
<thinkmassive> Fedora 9 was released today and they include FF3 beta 2 also
<PsynoKhi0> thinkmassive: indeed, and as such has nothing to do in an LTS distro imo
<thinkmassive> probably just to "compete" with ubuntu
<neighborlee> they were equally stupid.
<thinkmassive> PsynoKhi0: good point
<neighborlee> agreed...and its just stilly
<neighborlee> lol silly ;)
<thinkmassive> FF is getting bloated
<neighborlee> anyway..its just annoying to be frustrated by obvious simple things to avoid ;)
<neighborlee> thinkmassive,  yeah true
<PsynoKhi0> using opera for the most part...
<thinkmassive> so... is there an easy way to place a shortcut on the panel from the xfce menu?
<thinkmassive> I thought I used to be able to right-click and select "add launcher to panel"
<neighborlee> PsynoKhi0, hmm how do you like opera  compared to ff then...
<neighborlee> thinkmassive, oh yes easily
<neighborlee> thinkmassive, right click bar and choose add item
<neighborlee> then the first 'item' on dialogue that comes up, is what you want
<neighborlee> thinkmassive, launcher <
<PsynoKhi0> neighborlee: I've been using opera since 2001 or so... kinda biased towards it :P
<thinkmassive> hmm yeah, but how do I get the same icon as in the menu?
<neighborlee> PsynoKhi0, ahhh yes ,,,one friend uses it alot so ;)
<neighborlee> thinkmassive, but thats a main menu icon, why would you want that
<neighborlee> thinkmassive, if you do, I am not sure where it is other than /usr/share/pixmaps
<thinkmassive> oh sorry, I meant the icon from the application
<PsynoKhi0> thinkmassive, first you could give it a try with the same name for the icon as the app name
<thinkmassive> as an example, say I want to add Pidgin to my panel
<thinkmassive> I just thought maybe there was a direct method I was missing, but maybe that was from an old ubuntu install before I discovered the beauty of xfce
<thinkmassive> thanks anyway :)
<neighborlee> brb
<PsynoKhi0> thinkmassive: name "Pidgin" icon "pidgin-menu" executable "pidgin"
<PsynoKhi0> or choose another icon from /usr/share/pixmaps
<thinkmassive> ooh I see, so any apps that have a menu entry probably have an icon in the pixmaps dir
<thinkmassive> much appreciated, thank you!
<BigBur> somebody told me that debian running with xfce would actually run faster than xubuntu - any opinions?
<BigBur> I've never touched debian mysefl
<PsynoKhi0> thinkmassive: n
<PsynoKhi0> np*
<PsynoKhi0> BigBur: me neither :)
<thinkmassive> I used to use debian but *ubuntu has a much larger community
<thinkmassive> you can create the same system starting from either base
<PsynoKhi0> nite
<BigBur> my house is about to flood
<BigBur> methinks
<BigBur> not that anyone really cares, but I felt like sharing
<Deniz_Ogut> Is there anyone in charge df xubuntu bugs who can give some time to me? I want to ask something about an important bug before reporting it.
<mib_rqy2xy> for the record, i have a ibook g4 a1054 and xubuntu 8 and 7 would not boot while 6 did (8 alternative installed but would not boot)
<Mannequin> hi
<Mannequin> from time to time the clipboard starts acting weird
<Mannequin> if I try to copy and paste, I always get this:
<Mannequin> ŸŸ
<Mannequin> is there anyway to reset it from the command line?
<noclue> okay, so i lost power during upgrade to hardy heron, and now xubuntu seems broken... any ideas on how to "re-upgrade"?
<deformation> hello
<deformation> I am having a small annoying problem, my windows partition and other internal partitions does not show in the side panel of thunar or in the panel places, it used to show there automatically in gutsy, but now whenever i want to access them i have to go to /media, anyone knows why and how to fix this?
<Neo_The_User> hey all
<Neo_The_User> ChanServ hello
<Neo_The_User> ubottu hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Neo_The_User> ubottu xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Neo_The_User> cool
<Neo_The_User> xfce vs gnome vs KDE i would go with KDE i think
<Neo_The_User> ubottu KDE 4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Neo_The_User> new version of KDE eh? i thought it only went up to 4.0.3. when was it released ubottu?
<Neo_The_User> ubottu KDE 4 release date
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo_The_User> your a bot? great
<Neo_The_User> i was wondering how you type so fast
<Neo_The_User> ubottu ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Neo_The_User> ubotu
<Neo_The_User> ubottu ubotu
<Neo_The_User> when will ubotu be back?
<Neo_The_User> ubottu ban me
<ubottu> Factoid ban me not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Neo_The_User> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Neo_The_User> lol
<Neo_The_User> ubottu gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Neo_The_User> you have an answer for everything don't you?
<Neo_The_User> ubottu ChanServ
<ubottu> Factoid chanserv not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Neo_The_User> ubottu linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Neo_The_User> ubottu GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu SUSE
<Neo_The_User> ubottu SUSE
<Neo_The_User> ubottu RedHat
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu RPM
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu APT
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Neo_The_User> ubottu Gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Neo_The_User> i can do this all day
<Neo_The_User> ubottu LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu generic kernel
<ubottu> Factoid generic kernel not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu 386
<ubottu> Factoid 386 not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu AMD
<ubottu> Factoid amd not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu sudo apt-get install
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu bot abuse
<ubottu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<Neo_The_User> ubottu spamming
<ubottu> Factoid spamming not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Neo_The_User> ubottu Hardy Heron
<ubottu> Factoid hardy heron not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu 8.04 not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu Gnome 2.22
<ubottu> Factoid gnome 2.22 not found
<Neo_The_User> what do you know?
<Neo_The_User> ubottu Adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Neo_The_User> ubottu KDE remix
<ubottu> Factoid kde remix not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Neo_The_User> ubottu -17 kernel
<ubottu> Factoid 17 kernel not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu unsupported updates
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu time
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Current time in Etc/UTC: May 14 2008, 05:01:32 - Next meeting: Platform Team in 58 minutes
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Neo_The_User> oh sweet you can tell  time!
<Neo_The_User> ubottu GNU
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Neo_The_User> ubottu gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<Neo_The_User> ubottu edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Neo_The_User> ubottu Yellowdog
<ubottu> Factoid yellowdog not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu NTP
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu Firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: You've given me 10 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 2 minutes.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> aww fuck
<surgy> hello
<surgy> i just got my fluxbuntu install on my 400mhz 256 mb ram carputer and im not happy, what package do i need to install in order for me to try out xfce?
<ere4si> surgy: xubuntu-desktop
<surgy> does xfce run faster than fluxbox?
<ere4si> surgy: there's not much diff but flux is a bit quicker
<surgy> but flux sucks
<surgy> this comp should be running pretty quick with my setup and its not
<ere4si> surgy: I use it and find it ok... - what trouble do you have?
<surgy> im having all kinds of trouble with acpi
<surgy> opening firefox blows, videos are choppy.........
<surgy> i mean with windows 2000 and all unnessisary services killed, it was pretty smooth
<zoredache>  /join #php
<surgy> me?
<ere4si> surgy: have you installed you vid card drivers - that might be the vvid issue?
<surgy> is it the same process as kubuntu?
<ere4si> surgy: it should be   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    in a terminal
<surgy> im talking about everything is slow, i was expecting it to be at least decently quick at web browsing
<ere4si> but with fluxbuntu who knows
<t3hwiz0rd> how can i tell what terminal app is used by the one in my Accessories window? cos its clearly not xterm
<ere4si> surgy: I read a while ago that fluxbuntu had some issues with hardware detection - tried asking in #fluxbuntu?
<TheSheep> t3hwiz0rd: it's xfce4-terminal, you can read it in the help->about dialog
<surgy> yeah that channel is pretty dead most of the time
<t3hwiz0rd> ahhh
<ere4si> t3hwiz0rd: using xubuntu? - it is xfce4-terminal
<t3hwiz0rd> ere4si: yeah, im using kubuntu with xfce on it
<t3hwiz0rd> now, how do i set it up to start with blank sessions only
<TheSheep> blank sessions?
<ere4si> t3hwiz0rd: using xfce or xubuntu-desktop?
<t3hwiz0rd> ]like new sessions
<t3hwiz0rd> right now it restores my session
<t3hwiz0rd> i dont want that
<TheSheep> t3hwiz0rd: just close everything and check the 'save my session' checkbox when logging out, then uncheck it the next time
<t3hwiz0rd> theres no way to just start new sessions?? lol
<TheSheep> you can also delete everything from the ~/.cache/sessions directory
<TheSheep> xfce's sessions are kind of nonfunctional :/
<t3hwiz0rd> i mean i know its quick on its logins
<t3hwiz0rd> and signifcantly lighter on loads than kde was
<t3hwiz0rd> okay one last question
<t3hwiz0rd> where do i put icon themes?
<ere4si> t3hwiz0rd: ~/.icons
<t3hwiz0rd> odd, no such folder
<ere4si> t3hwiz0rd: you can make it
<hi365> where are the settings for things like screensaver and power management saved?
<t3hwiz0rd> rawr
<t3hwiz0rd> xubuntu is giving me aq few buggies
<hi365> where are the settings for things like screensaver and power management saved?
<zoobox> hello
<zoobox> how do the security work in xubuntu? how is it verified that packages downloaded with synaptic or other packagemanager is not hacked by a man-in-the-middle attack?
<TheSheep> zoobox: through a ssl key
<TheSheep> zoobox: you can see what keys you have installed in system->package sources
<zoobox> TheSheep: aha. those two.. 437D05B5 and FBB75451 ?
<TheSheep> yes
<zoobox> but if somethings, say some advanced evil backdoorimplementing program that accesses the ext3-partition when I run WinXP last time, modifies those (and/or other things in ubuntu) then I can't really know... right?
<ablomen> zoobox, no pc is a 100% safe
<TheSheep> zoobox: you can verify them every time after you run malicious backdoorimplementing programs
<ablomen> TheSheep, lol
<TheSheep> zoobox: but if you want security, run windows in a virtual machine
<TheSheep> zoobox: btw, if the program has free access to your drive, it can do much worse things than modifying the keys
<zoobox> hmm...
<zoobox> yeah I guess so. since I do run multiple operating systems that can write to my linux partitions .
<zoobox> but even without those, I bet that some motivated hacker that wants to translate my linux-installation to a spambot or something probably can fool me to enter my sudo password when I should not :-)
<TheSheep> yeah, there are insecure spots at the edges
<TheSheep> it's always at the connection
<TheSheep> between the human and the machine or between two machines (or two operating systems)
<kripz> Today i was at uni and network manager authed to the wireless network, got an ip/dns/default route but i was unable to access the internet or the intranet. I couldnt even ping the dns/default route, what could of caused this?
<jcgrv> Hello. I added successfully my Epson Stylus C84 printer to Xubuntu. I see it, but I can't print anything. Jobs get submitted and marked as completed but the printer doesn't do anything.
<jcgrv> The same printer works fine from Windows 2000
<yotux> have a question about Xubuntu
<yotux> I currently use ubuntu, if I install Xubuntu will my install of Ubuntu slow down Xubuntu?
<yotux> I am looking for a lightweight GUI XFCE I think will do this
<jcgrv> yotux: no, you will just be able to choose which desktop environment you want to use at login time, and the corresponding libraries will be loaded.
<yotux> ok so I am understaning that the libs from Gnome are loaded after boot
<yotux> I have used KDE & Gnome
<yotux> so I know what you are talking about when you say choose X window manager
<jcgrv> Both Gnome & Xfce use GTK+ as the toolkit, so some libraries will be shared. I like better Xfce, it seems faster, but I also like the way it looks.
<jcgrv> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<jcgrv> ﻿I added successfully my Epson Stylus C84 printer to Xubuntu. I see it, but I can't print anything. Jobs get submitted and marked as completed but the printer doesn't do anything.
<jcgrv> ﻿The same printer works fine from Windows 2000
<jcgrv>  Success. Uninstalled it and reinstalled it
<mnemoc> hi, should i do anything to turn a 8.04 beta installation into a 8.04 final beside normal updates?
<mnemoc> my browser still firefox 3b5 :\
<ablomen> mnemoc, there is no final firefox 3 yet
<ablomen> so it will stay 3b5 until that comes out and is packaged etc
<mnemoc> ablomen: ah, ok... i thought it was old as the google toolbar refused to install
<ablomen> nah a lot of extentions dont work yet
<ablomen> the only ones that i got to work where from the ubuntu repo's
<ablomen> (tools->addons->get ubuntu extentions)
<mnemoc> thanks :)
<ablomen> np :)
<t3hwiz0rd> xubuntu wont put my monitor to sleep :-\
<kabam> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me.  I am using Xubuntu on a Sony Laptop. Gutsy worked fine, Hardy is having an issue with the scroll wheel on my trackpad.  If I scroll up or down, it just keeps scrolling. It will switch my desktops, scroll through tabs, etc etc.  The only reference I have found to this problem is the comment here: http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=533#comment-118007  Does anyone have any ideas?
<kabam> I booted on to the gutsy live cd and it doesn't do it, but it does on hardy.
<t3hwiz0rd> does xfce not have an autoprompt for hardware? like usb drives?
<zoredache> t3hwiz0rd: assuming a standard install and your usb + drive + filesystem on the drive is supported. then xubuntu should automatically mount your usb drive when you insert it
<kabam> does anyone have any ideas?
<gabkdlly> kabam: hi
<zoredache> kabam: you could reconfigure xorg and set your mouse to a generic two button mouse
<kabam> hi gadklly
<kabam> zoredache, I'd much rather get it working properly
<gabkdlly> kabam: since you are not the only one with this problem it is unlikely that it is hardware, particularly since you say it is fine in gutsy
<gabkdlly> kabam: did you check whether there is a bug filed about it on launchpad?
<kabam> Launchpad?
<zoredache> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<kabam> none that I can find about this specific issue
<gabkdlly> kabam: please consider filing a bug of your own
<kabam> I'm trying to....I think I'll have it up in a few minutes.  I have to keep restarting to stop it from scrolling :)  I am hoping you would have a look at it to make sure it looks ok?
<Deniz_Ogut> Hello; is there anybody using Xubuntu 8.04/Turkish locale? I want to discuss a problem briefly.
<kabam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/+bug/230391 Does this look ok; is there any other information I should provide?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230391 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse "Scroll Wheel does not stop scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<jarnos> How do you get an instant screenshot by a shortcut key?
<jarnos> Can you do it by xwd?
<nikin> hy.. i am using xubuntu but i want to use fluxbox... i made according .xinitrc file to use with startx, but this way NetworkManager does not work.. neither the authentication needed for network-admin and users-admin
<nikin> can anyone help what i want to change
<nikin> -want +have
<nikin> re
<nikin> When does NetworkManager start? durning the booting/login process?
<nikin> and the apparmor?
<zoredache> I believe net start is on of the autostarted applications  look in the applications settings menu
<nikin> only nm-applet starts then
<nikin> my problem is that i waant to use fluxbox insteaad
<nikin> but apparmor and NetworkManager does not start..
<nikin> so i have no Network Manager.. nor Network-admin
<nikin> brb
<L0GG3D> hi
<L0GG3D> i have problems installing beryl on xubuntu can any one help me?
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jarnos> Why I can not use Alt+SysRq as a shortcut key in Xfce?
<TheSheep> jarnos: becouse ubuntu kernel uses it as a magic key sequence for directly contrllng kernel
<TheSheep> jarnos: switch to text mode for a moment and try pressing alt+sysrq+tab
<jarnos> TheSheep: Why would I try it?
<jarnos> TheSheep: Anyway there should be some kind of notification about it in Keyboard preferences.
<TheSheep> jarnos: to see what you can do with it
<TheSheep> !bugs | jarnos
<ubottu> jarnos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> jarnos: but there is no way to check it, and you can compile your own kernel...
<jarnos> TheSheep: Is there some documentation about that key magic controlling kernel?
<TheSheep> jarnos: sure, google should know it
<TheSheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<michel_> how can you change the source list?
<slider2800> greets all
<slider2800> can someone help me with Cron?
<slider2800> i'm trying to set up my computer as an alarm clock, starting VLC playing a streamed radio, but somehow it won't work.
<slider2800> cron that is
<slider2800> i even seem to get everything right with crontab, yet at the give time i get nothing.
<slider2800> ookay. i try another channel then.
<TheSheep> slider2800: I think there is a panel plugin that does that
<slider2800> panel plugin?
<slider2800> hmm.
<slider2800> never checked that
<TheSheep> slider2800: the problem with vlc might be that it needs to be started in X
<slider2800> i even tried with running a bash script that starts vlc and some other things
<slider2800> but nothing seem to work
<slider2800> also something like this : 0 6 * * *      notify-send -u normal -i gtk-info -t 600000 "ALARM CLOCK ENGAGED" "Good morning."
<slider2800> the command works perfectly from command line/terminal
<slider2800> but nothing i enter into crontab seems to have an effect.
<slider2800> i even restarted cron
<slider2800> ah, nevermind. i stick to my phone's alarm then :P
<slider2800> good night folks
<Neo_The_User> hey all
<Neo_The_User> ubottu xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Neo_The_User> ubottu gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Neo_The_User> ubottu OpenGL
<ubottu> Factoid opengl not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu ke
<ubottu> Factoid ke not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu KDE 4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Neo_The_User> ubottu xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Neo_The_User> ubottu ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Neo_The_User> ubottu kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Neo_The_User> ubottu gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Neo_The_User> lol
<Neo_The_User> ubottu bot abuse
<ubottu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<Neo_The_User> lol!!
<Neo_The_User> hello sdh_
<Neo_The_User> ubottu ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<Neo_The_User> say something
<Neo_The_User> ubottu iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Neo_The_User> ubottu Guarddog
<Neo_The_User> ubottu Guarddog
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Neo_The_User> ubottu synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Neo_The_User> ubottu gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Neo_The_User> ubottu xfce5
<ubottu> Factoid xfce5 not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu xfce4
<Neo_The_User> ubottu xfce4
<Neo_The_User> ubottu xfce4
<ubottu> Factoid xfce4 not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu IDE
<ubottu> Factoid ide not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Neo_The_User> ubottu kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Neo_The_User> ubottu linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Neo_The_User> lmao!
<Neo_The_User> ubottu opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Neo_The_User> ubottu dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Neo_The_User> ubottu desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Neo_The_User> ubottu kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu xubuntu-desktop
<Neo_The_User> ubottu xubuntu-desktop
<Neo_The_User> ubottu update-manager
<ubottu> Factoid update-manager not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu update manager
<ubottu> Factoid update manager not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu c
<ubottu> Factoid c not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Neo_The_User> ubottu bot abuse
<ubottu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<Neo_The_User> why not ubottu?
<Neo_The_User> ubottu why not?
<ubottu> Factoid why not? not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu what is the difference between KDE and Gnome? is it a big difference?
<Neo_The_User> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Neo_The_User> your a bot?
<Neo_The_User> oh jesus christ!
<Neo_The_User> like i didn't know that!!!!!!!
<Neo_The_User> omg!
<Neo_The_User> ubottu admin
<ubottu> Factoid admin not found
<Neo_The_User> ubottu channel operator
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: 'supybot.operator' is not a valid configuration variable.
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo_The_User> your not smart?
<Neo_The_User> so your stupid
<Neo_The_User> ubottu right?
<ubottu> Factoid right? not found
<Neo_The_User> your an idiot
<Neo_The_User> you are stupid. i should have listened to you.
<Neo_The_User> AY BAY BAY ITS MY SONG TURN IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nalioth> !botabuse
<Neo_The_User> ubottu Ay Bay Bay(Ay) [X3]
<Neo_The_User> Ay Bay Bay(Ay) [X3]
<Neo_The_User> Ay Bay Bay(Ay) [X3]
<Neo_The_User> Ay Bay Bay(Ay) [X3]
<Neo_The_User> [Chorus:]
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Neo_The_User> You Wanna Know Wat We Say In Da Club (Ay Bay Bay)
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo_The_User> Whites Folks Gangsta And them Thugz (Ay Bay Bay)
<Neo_The_User> Stuntin wit a stack of dem dubz (Ay Bay Bay)
<Neo_The_User> Ridin' In A Lac Wit A Mug (Ay Bay Bay)
<D3RGPS31> I've just switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, but XFCE pops up with gnome's desktop whenever i run certain programs (wine mostly), how do i stop that?
<TheSheep> wait, what has xfce to do with kubuntu and ubuntu? :)
<D3RGPS31> >.> i meant Xubuntu
<D3RGPS31> sorry >.<
<TheSheep> ah, sorry, late here
<TheSheep> well, the problem is that Nautilus is getting started and then it takes over the desktop, because that's what nautilus normally does
<TheSheep> but why it gets started -- I'm not sure
<TheSheep> you might check if you don't have it associated with .exe files for example
<TheSheep> (right click and select properties on some .exe file)
<D3RGPS31> i'll try that =D
<D3RGPS31> how do i check if WINE is associated with nautilus
<D3RGPS31> (i compiled it before i removed gnome/ubuntu
<TheSheep> I don't hink it is
<TheSheep> if you don't need nautilus, you can uninstall it
<D3RGPS31> it is uninstalled
<D3RGPS31> i just checked
<TheSheep> then how come it starts?
<D3RGPS31> i don't know, that's why i'm here xD
<TheSheep> what happens when you type 'nautilus' in a terminal?
<D3RGPS31> not currently installed
<D3RGPS31> should i have restarted after uninstalling gnome/ubuntu and installing xfce/xubuntu?
<TheSheep> what did you exactly mean by 'gnome desktop'?
<TheSheep> no, relogging should be enough
<D3RGPS31> the drag-select desktop with hardy heiron background
<TheSheep> D3RGPS31: xfce has a similar one, although much simplier
<D3RGPS31> i know
<TheSheep> D3RGPS31: if you go to the System Monitor, can you see nautilus on the list when that desktop appears?
<D3RGPS31> TheSheep: never checked there when it happened
<D3RGPS31> i just went to Desktop and re-checked allow xfce to manage desktop
<D3RGPS31> i think i got it =D thanks
<ubuntunovice> ?
#xubuntu 2008-05-15
<mib_g0jb57> how can i stop these damn kids from turning off the taskbar?!
<nickellery> mib_g0jb57, lock the computer
<mib_g0jb57> and how can i require a password to make changes to the main menu?
<TheSheep> kiosk mode?
<TheSheep> xfce has it
<TheSheep> it's in the xfce docs
<mib_g0jb57> oh yeah? awesome
<TheSheep> also googlable
<mib_g0jb57> doing
<mib_g0jb57> thanks
<TheSheep> you want to look for 'kiosk'
<kingair_six> hello, I got a question concerning network manager. where exactly can i get it from when i lost it? i don't have network access on xubuntu at the time, so i'll need a local install version? something like that around?
<zoredache> what do you mean you lost it?  did you install it or is the icon not in the tray
<zoredache> try running nm-applet --sm-disable if it is still installed
<kingair_six> well, it was in the tray originally, but after inserting my pc wifi card, it quit, i don't know any better way to describe it
<kingair_six> alright, 'll try that right away
<kingair_six> hm, it is doing something when i punch it in, but not starting the applet nor giving out errors
<yotux> Do the repos have plugins for thunar?
<Odd-rationale> yotux: the repos have some...
<yotux> coming from Gnome some things are different
<zoredache> yotux: things being different is the point... if things where the same it would just be gnome
<yotux> lol sorry
<yotux> Like XFCE for the most part
<zoredache> no need to be sorry, I am just fine-tuning my 'master-of-the-obvious' skills
<TheSheep> I think most plugins for thunar are installed and enabled by default
<TheSheep> at least the stable ones
<yotux> ok
<kingair_six> the command nm-applet --sm-disabled did not put out anything
<yotux> is there a place that I can find a list of more light weight apps?
<gkahla> anyone else having CUPS/printing issues after the update?
<gkahla> I'm generating spooled print jobs, but the printer isn't spitting out paper. I can connect to a networked CUPS printer and send jobs there, but this is to a usb-connected device...
<yotux> Is there a way to fix pulse audio in xubuntu
<yotux> how can I stop pidgin from crazing
<yotux> crashing
<taggartbg42> yotux: what exactly is happening?
<yotux> it freezing and then in no responsive
<yotux> I am thinking maybe it could be related to the sound problem with pulse audio?
<yotux> I notice GStreaming errors
<yotux> I am not an advance user but have pidgin running in a cli with the debug flag running
<taggartbg42> i'm not exactly sure, but if you provide more descriptive errors in #ubuntu, they should be able to help you
<yotux> Does xubuntu have a bug fix for pulse audio?
<whatisgoingon> where on earth can I add startup apps in xubuntu?
<whatisgoingon> i can't find xinitrc either
<sean_> I keep getting the error: Could not open "pager" module when trying to put a view of my desktops in the panel
<japherwocky> how do I set up a hotkey or macro to launch a terminal?
<japherwocky> or a keyboard shortcut, etc.
<ablomen> japherwocky, go to the settings manager -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<Uda> is someone able to help me set up a shell script to wget files listed in a textfile? i cant seem to get that at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347151 to work
<ablomen> if you just want to download all the files in a text file you can use wget -i /path/to/the/text/file
<ablomen> that is, if the text file is just url<ENTER>url<ENTER>url etc etc, or i think even an html file with links in it would do
<Jaco> hey does anybody know ho big is the ftpd file
<drash> Hi all, anyone familiar with "trayer" on xubuntu hardy ?
<mnemoc> hi, which gtk app do you recommend to play remote .pls files?
<ablomen> mnemoc, afaik rhythmbox should be able to do that
<mnemoc> ablomen: thanks, installing
<ablomen> np, hope it actually works ;)
<mnemoc> "mplayer movie player" play the music but it shows and hides very fast and continiously an error dialog
<MiKa^> question here: if i disable 'launch gnome services at startup' (xubuntu) will this prevent me from running gnome apps? or will the gnome apps automatically start gnome services when they need it?
<GryzorX> MiKa^: the services will start when you 1st need em
<GryzorX> therefore, the 1st time it will take more time (while it loads the required services)
<MiKa^> yes!
<MiKa^> good
<MiKa^> at least it will boot up my buntu faster... right?
<GryzorX> MiKa^: *should* :)
<MiKa^> lolz
<MiKa^> kk thx
<GryzorX> np
<MiKa^> well
<GryzorX> if you don't need a gnome app you can remove it entirely
<MiKa^> i install my buntu in my pendrive
<MiKa^> and settings are persistent
<MiKa^> so whenever i decide to show off to my friends about my customized bunt, it takes too long to load
<MiKa^> buntu*
<MiKa^> since all computers have different amount of ram
<MiKa^> well, so far only the 2gb ram computers boot with decent speed
<edmond> hi all
<edmond> i yesterday just update my xubuntu 8.04
<edmond> i mean using update manager to update
<edmond> but now my sound card only can sound but cannot using skype to chat mic ???any 1 can help
<edmond> hello ?
<GryzorX> edmond: hello.
<GryzorX> edmond: have you checked your audio inputs and stuff like that?
<edmond> i am newbie
<edmond> but 1stime i intall xubuntu 8.04 all is ok
<edmond> but yesterdat use update manager update now cannot use mic
<edmond> record sound also cant
<edmond> skype also cannot
<edmond> but b4 update can
<GryzorX> I'm not using xubuntu right now.. so I don't know what came in the update :S
<edmond> if u say volume control i check all n umute all already
<GryzorX> Have you gone to System -> Sound preferences?
<edmond> now sound card got sound everthing is ok
<edmond> only mic
<edmond> yes
<edmond> but no setting
<edmond> xubuntu no like gnome
<edmond> now skype cannot use mic is a problem
<edmond> haizzz
<edmond> so any 1 can help me pls
<GryzorX> I don't know what to tell you.
<GryzorX> You might want to try the #ubuntu channel, as there's more people there.
<thinkmassive> I need to watch a quicktime video in firefox so I need to install a plugin... any recommendations on which media player is best?
<GryzorX> thinkmassive: media player or firefox plugin?
<edmond> ok thk
<edmond> i go now
<thinkmassive> firefox
<thinkmassive> choices are: xine, totem, gxine, vlc, mplayer
<GryzorX> thinkmassive: no idea. sry. I use Epiphany
<GryzorX> i'd go VLC
<GryzorX> but that's my choice.
<thinkmassive> cool, I'm just asking for opinions anyway, thanks!
<GryzorX> i seems to work with "anything" you throw to it.
<thinkmassive> hah sounds good
<thinkmassive> as long as it doesn't crash and it plays the files
<GryzorX> it works here, crashes are not common.
<thinkmassive> I just remember video being one of the lacking areas on my old home desktop install
<thinkmassive> that was a while ago though
<thinkmassive> I've heard good things about VLC from a friend who I introduced to ubuntu for his media pc too
<GryzorX> with all its drawbacks, linux has grown very mature in that area. Things are not what it used to be :)
<edmond> how to join ubuntu channel ?
<thinkmassive>  /j #ubuntu
<edmond> oh thk man
<GryzorX> replace #ubuntu with any channel you'd like to join :)
<edmond> friends seem no find any buddy to help in this
<GryzorX> edmond: it may take time, people are busy
<edmond> yeah
<edmond> i know also
<GryzorX> edmond: try Ekiga (comes with *buntu)
<GryzorX> edmond: to see if you get any audio response in its testss
<edmond> how ?
<GryzorX> edmond: Ekiga has some sound tests when you 1st open it (and possible later) where you configure your audio and it lets you selecr your input/output and see if you can record/hear them.
<edmond> i cannot record sound
<edmond> i can hear music
<edmond> i test already
<GryzorX> :(
<edmond> i also set to 100% already
<edmond> haiz
<GryzorX> edmond: could be an issue with PulseAudio
<GryzorX> edmond: but I know nothing 'bout PA
<edmond> pulse audio is wat ?
<GryzorX> it's the "audio server" that shipped with ()buntu
<edmond> hmm ?
<GryzorX> http://www.pulseaudio.org/
<edmond> oh no so many word
<edmond> so headead
<edmond> <GryzorX> : thk u help
<FMR--> anyone here having a asus eee with xubuntu?
<GryzorX> edmond: np, sorry I couldn't be of help.
<edmond> sound problem also u
<edmond> nvm but still got people help is feeling good for me already
<defrex> automount doesn't seem to be working... is this just an xubuntu norm (I just started using it) or am I having some kind of issue?
<defrex> or maybe it's just a problem with my card reader...
<defrex> it works fine under a regular ubuntu install though
<slimjimflim_> does anybody know of a package that will let me log into a windows machine nvia remote desktop?
<TheSheep> rdesktop
<TheSheep> and if you search for rdesktop in synaptic you will find some graphical clients too
<defrex> if I'm trying to mount something manually, how can I find out what the /dev/?? name is?
<Odd-rationale> defrex: try, fdisk -l
<Odd-rationale> (lowercase L)
<defrex> hmm, it doesn't seem to return anything
<Odd-rationale> defrex: with sudo
<defrex> ah
<defrex> .. it's not there.
<defrex> I guess the problem isn't just automount then
<Odd-rationale> defrex: is it external or internal/
<Odd-rationale> ?
<defrex> it's an internal milt-card reader
<Odd-rationale> is the card plugged in?
<defrex> ya
<Odd-rationale> defrex: could you pastebin the out put of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<defrex> http://pastebin.com/m3cc9f50d
<defrex> the ntfs drive is a usb external I have
<Odd-rationale> hmm. maybe you reader is not working... :-E
<defrex> I guess it's possible. I've been using it with ubuntu for years with no problems... It only stopped working when I installed xubuntu, which makes suspect it's something more.
<Odd-rationale> maybe xubuntu is missing some drivers that ubuntu preinstalls. idk...
<defrex> lol, this is all just to get a new rsa.pub over after the ssh update...
<defrex> I can't connect accross with ssh because I changed my keys...
<defrex> so, my cdrom drive doesn't work anymore either...
<defrex> this time there was an error message though http://pastebin.com/m6a9cb837
<japherwocky> what should I be using to view pdfs?
<thinkmassive> isn't "document viewer" installed by default?
<thinkmassive> err evince
<japherwocky> Not that I can find
<thinkmassive> I guess document viewer is just what firefox calls when you open a pdf
<thinkmassive> well evince works well for me
<thinkmassive> ghostscript is another app
<japherwocky> I'll give evince a whirl :)
<japherwocky> and it works nicely :)
<thinkmassive> excellent
<PsynoKhi0> hi, was AIGLX enabled by default in xubuntu gutsy?
<nikin> hy
<nikin> how can i make policykit work for alternate window managers? i mean i use fluxbox with startx :) and the unlock button is grey on every policykit based app
<mnemoc> hi, since i updated from 8.04 beta to final my terminal launcher stopped working, where can i see what is it really trying to launch as when i choose the terminal icon i can't write the path to xfce-terminal
<zoredache> the command is 'xfce4-terminal'
<mnemoc> what i mean is that if i choose the icon it doesn't ask me what to exec, and i can't see it neither
<mnemoc> if i alt-f2 xfce4-terminal it works fine, but if i click on the launcher it does nothing
<mnemoc> (since i updated)
<thinkmassive> mnemoc: do you mean to say that the icon is visible on your panel but when you click on it the terminal doesn't launch?
<mnemoc> thinkmassive: right
<thinkmassive> can you right-click and choose properties?
<mnemoc> thinkmassive: yes
<thinkmassive> what does it say in the Command field?
<mnemoc> the field at the right of the choosable icon is not editable and it says Terminal, the field after that is empty (i just was a terminal)
<mnemoc> want*
<thinkmassive> below the icon, isn't there a Command field?
<thinkmassive> doh I'm on a 7.1 system right now, maybe it changed
<thinkmassive> still, I don't see why you wouldn't just delete that broken launcher and create a new one
<mnemoc> thinkmassive: i have done it, doesn't solve the problem
<mnemoc> thinkmassive: but i just realized that if i add /bin/bash and run in terminal i get the old behavior
<thinkmassive> how about Xmenu->Accessories->Terminal
<thinkmassive> is the Command field empty?
<mnemoc> that work
<thinkmassive> you haven't answered that question yet
<mnemoc> i'm not sure which is the command field, the translation is ugly
<thinkmassive> there's a text field below the icon
<thinkmassive> in it you should have: xfce4-terminal
<mnemoc> thinkmassive: doh, ok
<mnemoc> why having it empty before gave me a terminal?
<thinkmassive> no idea
<mnemoc> thinkmassive: thanks a lot for your time, i'm happy with my launcher now :)
<thinkmassive> no prob, enjoy
<mnemoc> :)
<mnemoc> i assumed there was something like xdg-email wrapping the "favorite" terminal or so
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo .... or at least how to rip out that piece of awfullness of the admn programs?
<L0GG3D> hello
<nikin> hy
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo .... or at least how to rip out that piece of awfullness of the admn programs?
<thinkmassive> you might try #fluxbox
<thinkmassive> this is an xfce channel
<nikin> its not a fluxbox issue
<nikin> the main question is that what is the way xubuntu handels polkit.. what deamons are needed to be run etc...
<L0GG3D> Is there an alternative for thunar?
<nikin> and how to make it happen manualy... i am sure something is started durning gdm or xfce that makes it work
<L0GG3D> i cant see my ntfs partition
<ubuntunovice> logg3d: yes, nautilus
<L0GG3D> thx
<nikin> L0GG3D: there is nautilus.. wich is the default for gnome... there is konqueror.. the default for kde... if you like commander style stuff... mc (curses) krusader (KDE) are options to
<nikin> but just take a look around in synaptic searching for: file manager .. you can find some more
<TheSheep> there was a new commander-style one for gtk, forgot the name
<L0GG3D> i have installed nautilus, but were/how can i start it?
<nikin> gnome-commander
<TheSheep> L0GG3D: from command line, best press alt+f2 and type nautilus
<TheSheep> L0GG3D: it will be started automatically if you save the session when logging out
<L0GG3D> thx, but it changed my background:P
<L0GG3D> and style settings
<TheSheep> http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=71 <-- a list of file management apps for gnome
<TheSheep> (and gtk)
<L0GG3D> i can mount my ntfs to see it with thunar but can you automount, so it loads on startup?
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<nikin> can anyone help me to use policykit with fluxbox... for some reason it ails the get process information... so the unlock bttons stay grey... and after tripple check... i am in the polkituser group., and i am not running with sudo .... or at least how to rip out that piece of awfullness of the admn programs?
<thinkmassive> spamming the chan isn't going to help you
<thinkmassive> if nobody is responding then try posting to a forum
<nikin> thinkmassive: i dont want to spam the channel... i respect other peoples communication.. but every oncein a whle.. when some new people join i try again.. maybe the newcommers caan help
<L0GG3D> How do you close nautilus?
<L0GG3D> or is it closet when you exit?
<nikin> if you started like : nautilus then not.. the desktop remains running
<nikin> if you started with the nodesktop switch then it is closed
<ubuntunovice> does anyone know a good podcast aggregator under ubuntu or xubuntu.. I read that icepodder does not work under 8.04 because xmms libraries are missing...
<zoredache> I use podracer, a command line app,  it works fine for me
<ubuntunovice> I#ll look into it...
<zoredache> just put the rss urls into a text file and setup a cron job to start podracer occasionally
<ubuntunovice> but I was hoping for something clickable..
<ubuntunovice> might be good.... juice has some bugs.. some episodes are not downloaded...
<zoredache> I hate clickable things because they don't run in the background...  I my podcast getter to get things when I am not there
<zoredache> You might also try miro
<zoredache> it is mostly setup for video, but I am pretty sure it audio as well
<ubuntunovice> but podracer is not opensource..
<zoredache> what are you looking at?  the one I am using has what looks like a bsd/mit license
<zoredache> http://podracer.sourceforge.net/license.php
<ubuntunovice> u r right
<zoredache> use 'sudo apt-get install podracer'
<L0GG3D> Hello
<L0GG3D> can anyone help me with compiz fusion?
<dan798> hi all. i'm trying to install xubuntu on an old sony picture book a friend just gave me.  I downloaded 8.04, I am able to boot off the disc, and i see the little bar thingy going back and forth all blue - then it goes to BusyBox and gives me a prompt.  Anyone?
<favro> dan798: first check is to run the md5 check when you boot into the disk
<TheSheep> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eross> if I delete my top panel and find out I need it back, how do I do that
<eross> I'm running awn
<japherwocky> xfce4-panel &
<japherwocky> ?
<eross> interesting
<eross> this is all new to me japherwocky, since i was weaned off of kde and played with gnome a little
<zoredache> eross: did you close the panel, or did you actually delete it?  If it was actually deleted then starting the panel again won't help
<zoredache> if you deleted it then you just go into the settings and add a new panel, then put the stuff you want on the panel onto it
<eross> i'm too fraid to play with anything right now, it's working great but want to move my top down to the awn applet
<eross> i would do the right-click and remove option
<eross> so if I remove that panel, it wont exist as a task right?  Then all I have to do if I need it back is the xfce4-panel &
<zoredache> eross: no
<zoredache> if you remove it, then it is gone
<zoredache> if you want to save things, then make a backup ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<eross> thanks, zoredache
<dan798> eeepc
#xubuntu 2008-05-16
 * thinkmassive wants an eeepc
<rdehler> i'm on xubuntu hardy, mounting a samba share with this command `sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=$USER //dotfs1/dotster dotster/ -o gid=users,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,rw`, it mouts and I can see it, but i can't write to the share, it has permissions 0770 despite my explicitly setting it to 0777.  if i run smbclient and connect to it with same user details, i can see that the directories are 777.  any ideas?
<thinkmassiv1> ﻿I have a ThinkPad X61 Tablet and I'm trying to optimize battery life, but I see 2 packages in the repos that do the same thing: cpufreqd & cpudyn
<thinkmassiv1> does anyone know the difference?
<kingair_six> evening everyone, I got a problem with wifi-radar. I got to use it cause nm kinda was not working any more. now the thing is, i can see my network, and attempt connecting to it, but it wont retrieve an IP from the DHCP host. then it just says not able to connect. the wifi pc card is a broadcom 4318 chipset, belkin 7010. any ideas?
<rdehler> looks like w/o sudo i can do it
<thinkmassiv1> kingair_six: do you see an ip when you run ifconfig?
<kingair_six> no
<thinkmassiv1> try: sudo dhclient wlan0
<kingair_six> it says unknown device wmaster0, and then listening on 255.255.255.0
<kingair_six> it seems it recognizes the device and also sees the dhcp host
<thinkmassiv1> are you using encryption
<thinkmassiv1> maybe iwconfig will provide some insight
<kingair_six> wep asci
<kingair_six> iwconfig: doesnt even show an SSID
<kingair_six> sudo dhclient wlan0: final report was: no DHCPOFFER or so
<thinkmassiv1> cat /proc/net/wireless
<thinkmassiv1> that should show you signal strength
<kingair_six> all values are 0
<thinkmassiv1> is there a physical switch that is disabling your wireless adapter?
<kingair_six> no?
<thinkmassiv1> "no, question mark," says kingair_six
<thinkmassiv1> that's something that would be worth figuring out
<thinkmassiv1> what type of computer?
<kingair_six> it's an old toshiba, the wireless is a pcmcia card
<thinkmassiv1> oh
<thinkmassiv1> sorry, I figured it was built-in
<kingair_six> no, i'm sorry, i did not describe it accurately
<thinkmassiv1> what type of card?
<kingair_six> Belkin 7010, Broadcom 4318 chipset
<thinkmassiv1> and you're certain it worked earlier?
<kingair_six> b43 driver from linuxwireless.org , firmware extracted with fwcutter
<kingair_six> it never worked with linux
<thinkmassiv1> oh ok, well that's getting somewhere
<thinkmassiv1> I haven't heard of that method, sounds like it would be better than ndiswrapper if it works right
<thinkmassiv1> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<kingair_six> i have troubles installing it, since i can't get it on ethernet either, and i can't get it running from the archive only
<kingair_six> there's some issues
<thinkmassiv1> oh
<thinkmassiv1> do you have a usb flash drive?
<thinkmassiv1> this might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-433030.html
<kingair_six> well, yeah, that's how i got the  programms there in the first place, but the regular installs just wont work
<thinkmassiv1> why didn't they work?
<kingair_six> i don't know
<kingair_six> i'm really a linux noob, so i'm not at all terminal savy
<thinkmassiv1> what did the install say?
<thinkmassiv1> you've got to pay attention to the output because that's all you have to go on ;)
<kingair_six> error 1, and 2, somewhere along the way, what exactly, i don't recall
<kingair_six> hm, I guess so, i just gotta work more with the terminal
<kingair_six> i'll try the instructions now, so i'll be afk for couple of mins.
<flotishtu> how to auto configure    dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq       .(no need to press enter or yes/no again and again) just one command. ?
<kingair_six> thinkmassiv1: i followed the instructions, but the old driver is still in place, when i check with lshw
<thinkmassiv1> kingair_six: did you install b43 using synaptic/apt or some other method (compiled from source)?
<thinkmassiv1> where can I find power management preferences in 8.04?
<SpiffyBalak> hi guys. I'm running XMMS on Hardy, and it won't play m4a files anymore. Does anyone know a way to get it working again without Audacious?
<kingair_six> thinkmassiv1: i got some other method, namely the one described on linuxwireless.org
<japherwocky> anyone know how to assign keyboard shortcuts?
<favro> !shortcuts | japherwocky
<ubottu> japherwocky: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<japherwocky> thanks
<japherwocky> actually.. that helpbot is a little inaccurate
<japherwocky> settings -> settings manager
<japherwocky> -> keyboard
<thinkmassiv1> I thought I already configured power management options on this laptop under 8.04 but I can't find it again, is there a gnome-power-manager equivalent in xubuntu by default?
<fbt> hi, I've been trying to install a webcam on xubuntu 8.04, but haven't been able to compile drivers with module-assistant
<nubuntu_> can anyone tell me how to make a floppy from a file i have downloaded?
<nubuntu_> when i right click on the file icon i get: open with other application, create archive, copy, cut, delete, rename, properties, and desktop.
<nubuntu_>  i'm using xubuntu on this machine, but i need floppy to try to boot a very *old* compaq armada 4120.
<nubuntu_> never had to burn a floppy before
<nubuntu_> please? :)
<favro> nubuntu_: you have to mount the floppy - sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> ok, so i have the floppy in the slot, then i do the sudo?
<nubuntu_> favro, i did the sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 in the terminal and heard a little activity.  whats next? :P
<nubuntu_> its back to command prompt
<favro> nubuntu_: open thunar and see if the floppy shows
<nubuntu_> k
<nubuntu_> when i click on floppy in the left pane i get: failed to mount floppy drive
<favro> nubuntu_: it might be a dead floppy - they are not all that reliable
<favro> nubuntu_: did you format it?
<fbt>  I've been trying to install a webcam on xubuntu 8.04, but haven't been able to compile drivers with module-assistant, any help¿?
<favro> !webcam | fbt this link might help
<ubottu> fbt this link might help: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nubuntu_> sorry favro, had to run out for a sec.  no, when i clicked on t'floppy drive' in the left hand pane of thunar i got a dialog box says: failed to mount floppy drive. unkown error.
<fbt> favro: ubottu: thanks, been there, but haven't been able to install it
<fbt> i have a problem with compiling the drivers
<nubuntu_> favro, just reading back about dead floppy, so, just put another in and try?
<nubuntu_> i notice these floppies say 'ibm formatted'
<nubuntu_> nubuntu@nubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> [sudo] password for nubuntu:
<nubuntu_> mount: /dev/fd0 already mounted or /media/floppy0 busy
<nubuntu_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/fd0 is already mounted on /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> nubuntu@nubuntu-desktop:~$
<nubuntu_> favro, so does this mean it *is* mounted?
<nubuntu_> favro, still here?
<favfro> I got dropped out nubuntu_
<nubuntu_> k
<favfro> nubuntu_: did you format the disk?
<nubuntu_> thunar says failed to mount, but terminal said: nubuntu@nubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> [sudo] password for nubuntu:
<nubuntu_> mount: /dev/fd0 already mounted or /media/floppy0 busy
<nubuntu_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/fd0 is already mounted on /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> nubuntu@nubuntu-desktop:~$
<favfro> nubuntu_: copy the file to /media/floppy) then
<favfro> *floppy)
<nubuntu_> ummmm, ok ... how? :(
<favfro> nubuntu_: sudo cp -v /path/to/file /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> how do i identify which file to copy?  i mean, i have the file downloaded, it's an icon on my desktop
<nubuntu_> file:///home/nubuntu/Desktop/instluxNETOpenSuSE10_2english.exe is the file
<favfro> nubuntu_: it will be in your home folder in the Desktop dir
<nubuntu_> so, open thunar again?
<favfro> nubuntu_: then - sudo cp -v /home/nubuntu/Desktop/instluxNETOpenSuSE10_2english.exe /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> nubuntu@nubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo cp -v /home/nubuntu/Desktop/instluxNETOpenSuSE10_2english.exe /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> [sudo] password for nubuntu:
<nubuntu_> `/home/nubuntu/Desktop/instluxNETOpenSuSE10_2english.exe' -> `/media/floppy0/instluxNETOpenSuSE10_2english.exe'
<nubuntu_> cp: writing `/media/floppy0/instluxNETOpenSuSE10_2english.exe': No space left on device
<nubuntu_> nubuntu@nubuntu-desktop:~$
<nubuntu_> but it sounds like its writing
<nubuntu_> what does it mean 'no space left on device?
<favfro> nubuntu_: when it stops do -  ls -a /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> nubuntu@nubuntu-desktop:~$ ls -a /media/floppy0
<nubuntu_> .  ..  instluxNETOpenSuSE10_2english.exe
<nubuntu_> nubuntu@nubuntu-desktop:~$
<favfro> nubuntu_: it copied it then... :)
<nubuntu_> cooOOOOooool. so i just pop that in the laptop and power up?
<favfro> nubuntu_: now   sudo umount /dev/fd0
<favfro> nubuntu_: then take it out
<nubuntu_> ooooops.  i already took it out.
<favfro> nubuntu_: try it in the laptop
<nubuntu_> put it back in and do 'sudo umount /dev/fd0 ?
<favfro> nubuntu_: nope
<nubuntu_> k, plugging the laptop in
<nubuntu_> crap.  says starting win95, then i get a page with "problem found" the file allocation tables (FATS) on this drive do not match. scandisk has determined that copy 1 is the best copy. if you choose fix it, scandisk will replace copy2 of the fat with copy 1.
<favro> nubuntu_: is that on the floppy?
<nubuntu_> not sure
<nubuntu_> its on the screen
<favro> nubuntu_: it can't be if you're booting win95
<favro> nubuntu_: let it install the first copy
<nubuntu_> well, i spoke too fast, i guess it may have aborted win95
<nubuntu_> so my options are: fix it, or don't fix it; which would i choose?
<favro> nubuntu_: fix it
<nubuntu_> k
<nubuntu_> nope, booting 95.... arrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh.
<nubuntu_> i hate windows, all windows, old windows, new windows, i hate them all
<nubuntu_> thanks for your help tonite favro.  i think i'm too tired to go on, not seeing or thinking straight.
<favro> nubuntu_: k - good luck
<nubuntu_> gracias
<fbt> favro: i am giving up on xubuntu, cant get wifi, webcam or mic working
<favro> fbt: sorry to hear that - I don't use any of those - sorry :)
<fbt> does ubuntu support any more hardware than xubuntu or is it just the same?
<favro> fbt: was the webcam listed in supported hardware?
<fbt> nope
<favro> fbt: it is the same - the window manager and apps are the diff
<mips`> hey there.
<fbt> i am going to the shop tomorrow and trade it for a supported one
<fbt> i went to an ubuntu supporter shop
<favro> fbt: the the linux kernel prob doesn't support it either...
<favro> *then
<fbt> and asked specifically for an ubuntu-compatible webcam
<fbt> they sold me this one, saying they had no more compatible webcams available
<nubuntu_>  that's the key, is using known supported devices
<fbt> so screw them, i want a supported one
<mips`> heh
<nubuntu_> i have a linksys wireless receiver that works well, tho my friend always has to config it wihen i switch machines.  a belkin usb receiver i have will not work tho.
<fbt> i bought a nexxt pcmcia wifi card
<nubuntu_> nite kiddoes
<mips`> fbt: where did you buy that cam?
<fbt> a local store
<fbt> its  a "X5 Tech"
<mips`> local where
<mips`> .ca? .us?
<fbt> .uy
<mips`> too bad
<mips`> if u were in the US, u wouldn't have probs with exchanging merchandising up to 3 months
<mips`> how's that in uy?
<fbt> i guess I shouldn 't have a problem either, since I'm  probably exchanging it for a more expensive one
<mips`> around here, people get cocky when you wanna exchange something...
<mips`> and they just say you can't do it if it doesn't present some sort of problem
<mips`> and usually that can be done within 7 days, some places 3 days...
<mips`> damn consumer's rights..
<mips`> fbt: how much did you pay your webcam? what's the model?
<fbt> I don't quite remember the price
<fbt> it was pretty cheap
<fbt> about U$S 18
<mips`> don't you have a laptop?
<mips`> ah ok.. no big deal
<fbt> XW-101
<fbt> thats the model
<fbt> X5 Tech XW-101
<mips`> hmm... never heard about
<fbt> it even looks crappy
<mips`> lol.. you should have taken a laptop with you, and tested at the store
<mips`> i've got a lg webcam @ home, though I barely use it.. I used to have my HP Pavilion with a imbued webcam, but it died past weeks
<mips`> they both worked fine under ubuntu
<mips`> 'ut of the box'
<fbt> the webcam drivers are built in with ubuntu?
<mips`> yeap.
<fbt> i 'm  on xubuntu 8.04
<mips`> v4l2 supports many webcams not supported by v4l
<mips`> v4l2 comes already enabled in ubuntu
<mips`> how have you been testing your webcam?
<mips`> try with ekiga
<fbt> i installed cameramonitor
<fbt> easycam
<fbt> camorama
<mips`> nope
<mips`> dont use them
<mips`> try with ekiga
<mips`> some of those apps are older than v4l2 so they might not work with your cam
<mips`> I dunno why
<fbt> i got ekiga installed
<mips`> try to open it
<mips`> and check your cam
<mips`> by the way have you checked at the dmesg if it is detected during the boot?
<mips`> is it USB?
<fbt> yes
<fbt> it is USB
<sadasd> hello is there anyway to install vmware or virtualbox?
<mips`> try lsusb
<mips`> and check if it detects your cam
<mips`> menele: why wouldnt?
<menele> /whois
<menele> mips` good, got any tutorial?
<fbt> lsusb
<fbt> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 17a1.0128
<mips`> fbt: hmm.. u suspect thats your cam
<fbt> yep
<fbt> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<mips`> fbt: did you check in ekiga?
<fbt> yep
<fbt> gave up
<fbt> too tired
<mips`> hm
<mips`> maybe it is just not compatible.. did you check that FCC ID?
<fbt> nope
<mips`> check on the cam, probably under it there's a FCC id
<mips`> maybe you can look for compatible drivers
<ere> hi
<ere> how do I install virtualbox or vmware??
<ere> anyone??
<portentum> ere: VirtualBox binaries can be found here: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<ere> portentum:  on playform what should I select?
<portentum> Are you running 64-bit or x86 Xubuntu?
<ere> intel, i guess i386 right?
<ere> intel pentium 4
<portentum> yes, that'd be the one
<ere> ubuntu then?
<ere> there is no xubuntu
<portentum> yep
<ere> ok
<ere> let's see
<ere> thanks portentum !
<portentum> glad I could help :)
<ere> yes you did!
<ere> worked fine! let me install other os
<ere> could you paste me again the site please?
<gynterk> Hello
<portentum> https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<gynterk> Volume control plugin and battery plugin aint working again
<gynterk> http://pastebin.com/m47a57d69
<gynterk> had the same problem long time ago, but then a week after disappearing they started to work again, and how dissapeared again
<gynterk> hmm
<gynterk> it seems this might be caused by xscreensaver
<gynterk> or not
<ere> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<ere> how do i do that??
<gynterk> Hmm
<gynterk> i just figured out whats the problem
<gynterk> its Human theme
<gynterk> I only get the error if I use Human theme
<gynterk> odd
<portentum> weird, glad you could sort it out though
<gynterk> its reported bug too
<gynterk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-mixer/+bug/90261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90261 in xfce4-mixer "Volume Control plugin can't be added to xfce4-panel" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<overrider> hello, what is a recommended program to run a virtual windows? vmware or parallels? thanks
<gynterk> MS CD + Install + /part '
<overrider> gynterk, sorry, you mean go for a dual-boot ?
<gynterk> depends what you want
<gynterk> if you want to use win ocassionally, would be good idea
<overrider> gynterk, to be honest, i just need to access movie content from a online study thingy which only seems to like internet explorer
<gynterk> if you have machine good enough to run win in linux then run virtually
<gynterk> hmm
<gynterk> run IE via wine?
<portentum> ies4linux seems to be a good solution for such things
<overrider> hmm thanks
<gynterk> whats the command for hibernate?
<gynterk> need to add it to battery monitor
<gynterk>  /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh?
<portentum> google seems to think so, can't hurt to try :x
<KillerOrca> anyone have experience with openbox?
<favro> KillerOrca: I use fluxbox which is similar
<KillerOrca> favro: well do you know how to set autologin?
<favro> KillerOrca: which login manager are you using?
<KillerOrca> favro: how would I find out
<favro> KillerOrca: try in a terminal -   ls /etc/init.d | grep *dm
<KillerOrca> favro: no output
<favro> KillerOrca: my bad -  try in a terminal -   ls /etc/init.d | grep dm
<KillerOrca> gdm
<favro> KillerOrca: found this seems good - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303319
<KillerOrca> favro: I will check it out
<KillerOrca> does anyone know hoe to autostart applications in openbox too?
<NewtoXubuntu> xubuntu wont detect my webcam
<NewtoXubuntu> can someone help me
<holyguyve7> ﻿ Hello, I restarted my computer & in both xchat & xchat--gnome my irc server lists got deleted. Is there anyway for me to fetch those lists or import them?
<NewtoXubuntu> hello anybody there....?
<holyguyve7> Yes I am here
<holyguyve7> Need help?
<NewtoXubuntu> can u help me to setup my web cam
<holyguyve7> Sure :)
<holyguyve7> Is it USB?
<NewtoXubuntu> it a380 usb web cam
<holyguyve7> Brillient :)
<holyguyve7> Alright, let me look it up :)
<NewtoXubuntu> i have the windows drives
<holyguyve7> Windows drivers are not linux drivers though I will not work
<NewtoXubuntu> yes,is there any way to find a linux one
<holyguyve7> Yes, that is what I am doing for you right now :)
<TheSheep> they are usually built in
<holyguyve7> Yes that is true, & I am looking to see if that is the case too
<TheSheep> meaning that if your web cam is not working out of the box, it might be a little troublesome to get it working
<NewtoXubuntu>  :-)
<holyguyve7> What brand is your webcam?
<NewtoXubuntu> web cam works on windows
<holyguyve7> my webcam does not work out of the box neather, but with the instalation of a few drivers it works fine :)
<holyguyve7> NewtoXubuntu what brand is your cam?
<holyguyve7> You gave me the modal number but not the brand
<NewtoXubuntu> its CNLTF A380
<holyguyve7> Thank you :)
<NewtoXubuntu> i think its chinese
<NewtoXubuntu>  :-)
<holyguyve7> I think you are out of luck :(
<NewtoXubuntu> why
<NewtoXubuntu> is there any generic driver
<holyguyve7> Because I could find any information on your cam, like as if it doesn't exist, so either you bought some very cheap cam made by some unknown vendor, or else you did not give my the currect brand name.
<holyguyve7> But do not worry we can try another methid :)
<NewtoXubuntu> i can send you the windows drivers will that help? :-)
<holyguyve7> Now how have you been trying to test the cam to see if it works?
<mikeab> hi cannel
<holyguyve7> No sending me the windows drivers would not help
 * mikeab is using Xubuntu but don't know how to change my password using GUI, any ideas ?
<TheSheep> mikeab: system->users and griups
<TheSheep> groups
<holyguyve7> NewtoXubuntu , how have you been trying to test the webcam on xubuntu to see if it works?
<mikeab> TheSheep, but will that me to change my password, I'm a non-administrator and a LDAP user
<mikeab> I'm not getting my user listed in that window, ofcourse I can use passwd command on terminal to change my password, but I'm looking for a GUI way
<mikeab> in GNOME, its Preferences->About Me->Change Password
<NewtoXubuntu> OK , thanks for your time holyguyve7 :-D
<holyguyve7> ﻿NewtoXubuntu I am still trying to help you out though
<NewtoXubuntu> ok
<NewtoXubuntu> i ll be here
<holyguyve7> ﻿NewtoXubuntu , how have you been trying to test the webcam on xubuntu to see if it works?
<NewtoXubuntu> i used camorama
<holyguyve7> & it is not working?
<NewtoXubuntu> it says could not connect bla bla .check your conn
<holyguyve7> Well then I am sorry but I can't help you, not unless you give me the actual manufacturers name of your webcam.
<NewtoXubuntu> ok,I'll try to find the manufacturer name
<mikeab> any ideas TheSheep
<holyguyve7> Well NewtoXubuntu I need to move on with my day. I wish you the best.
<NewtoXubuntu> hav a nice day (H)  (H)
<Abominus69> Hello, I am wanting to format a 500GB external USB hard drive to FAT32.  Is there a good program to use for this in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Abominus69: mkfs.vfat, but FAT is not a good file system and is not well supported on Linux
<Abominus69> Cheers, I am actually getting things underway with GParted.  It's mainly to use the drive on other PCs.
<Abominus69> I would have thought Xubuntu had better support for FAT32 given that it is an old file system.
<Abominus69> It's certainly not happy with the external drive now.  :P
<Abominus69> Vista and my 360 are okay with it though.
<Indika> i recently installed xubuntu hardy on my pc.i was very fast when it ran on win 2000.now it is very slow,i mean really slow. any suggections?
<Indika>  (O)
<Indika> Hellooooooooooooooooooooo
<chimp_> Does anyone know if its possible to XDMCP from xubuntu onto an ubuntu computer?
<chimp_> Or do i need to first install gnome-desktop onto my xubuntu laptop to allow this?
<Indika> chimp_ can u help me
<Indika> Stroganoff can u help me
<Stroganoff> dunno
<chimp_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Indika> i recently installed xubuntu hardy on my pc.i was very fast when it ran on win 2000.now it is very slow,i mean really slow. any suggections?
<chimp_> What in particular is slow?
<chimp_> Is it visually slow? What are the specs of your laptop, do you have the restricted binary drivers for your video card installed?
<Indika> firefox takes at least 45 sec to start.
<chimp_> open a terminal and run top
<chimp_> tell me if anything is running with large amounts of ram/cpu
<Indika> ok
<chimp_> how much ram does your computer have, whats its cpu ?
<Indika> 192 mb
<Indika> cpu 800 mhz pentium
<chimp_> What version of xubuntu are you running?
<Indika> hardy
<chimp_> Running top, do you see anything using very high cpu/ram
<chimp_> I find on my 174mb laptop, that opera runs a lot faster than firefox
<chimp_> So you can try downloading it for a start
<Indika> xorg is the highst cpu,
<chimp_> At what %
<chimp_> its responsible for running it visually
<Indika> i set vm.swappiness=0 it maked some improvement on the responsiveness
<Indika> xorg 6% cpu
<chimp_> Thats fine then
<Indika> firefox is using 28 mb ,that was max
<chimp_> Yet its running really slow? tbh I dont know enough to help
<Abominus69> firefox ran slowly on my old specs until I used flashblocker.   That makes a big difference.  Flash ads on websites really slowed things down.
<Indika> i heard that feisty kernel is faster ,is this true
<heymr> howdy folks, how do I make thunar use ntfs-3g driver? er, how does xubuntu do it?
<TheSheep> it's not really specific to thunar
<heymr> TheSheep: ok...
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<heymr> TheSheep: um...
<dissocia7ive> ﻿which system logs should I check after my computer did hangup due to a hardware failure?
<heymr> TheSheep: I don't use ubuntu, I use xfce4 in arch linux. I've asked at #thunar about it, no responce
<dissocia7ive> I haven't booted from the hdd yet I'm using the xubuntu live cd
<heymr> TheSheep: how does xubuntu do it?
<TheSheep> heymr: because it's not connected in any way with thunar or xfce
<heymr> TheSheep: thunar here is using kernals drivers and mounting all ntfs as readonly
<heymr> TheSheep: thunar here is using kernals drivers and mounting all ntfs as readonly?
<heymr> TheSheep: oops
<heymr> TheSheep: why do you think that?
<TheSheep> it's not thunar
<heymr> *
<heymr> TheSheep: what is it then???
<TheSheep> gnome-mount or HAL or whatever Thunar uses to mount disks
<b3nw> is it possible to have pavumeter select a different source? each time I run it, it defaults to my onboard sound which is not the default, and I can't get it to my usb sound to test my mic.
<heymr> TheSheep: ahh.. ok, thank you for telling me
<heymr> I'm using HAL
<heymr> TheSheep: i wonder if hal has a channel...
<heymr> TheSheep: what does xubuntu use?
<heymr> hal?
<TheSheep> I'm not sure what thunar uses exactly and how it does it
<TheSheep> I suppose archlinux has a channel...
<dissocia7ive> thunar uses exo-mount
<heymr> TheSheep: so..thunar-volman uses hal...
<heymr> TheSheep: haha.. indeed :)
<heymr> dissocia7ive: in xubuntu?
<heymr> ok
<L0GG3D> can you install kde in xubuntu so that you can choose on the log out screen?
<Odd-rationale> L0GG3D: yes. just install kubuntu-desktop
<L0GG3D> and it runs stable?
<L0GG3D> i need help, i get this when i right click on desktop and choose: change desktop background:Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<L0GG3D> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<L0GG3D> what should i do now?
<TheSheep> L0GG3D: install gnome-settings-manager I guess, you are using Nautilus?
<L0GG3D> yes i use nautilus
<L0GG3D> how do i install gnome settings manager?
<TheSheep> with Synaptic
<TheSheep> in system->synaptic package manager
<L0GG3D> what should i type to search it?
<TheSheep> L0GG3D: try 'setting manager'
<L0GG3D> what to do if you have it installed?
<TheSheep> nothing, I think it will get started automagically when needed
<emporikos> hello
<ere> hello how can I see if my video nvidia drivers are installed
<ere> I can't change my reoslution to 1024, there is no option :<
<litlebuda> ere, menu sistem hardware drivers
<ere> there is no hardware drivers
<ere> :<
<litlebuda> ?? in menu > sistem
<ere> nope
<ere> 6.06 here
<litlebuda> ha
<litlebuda> ok
<litlebuda> cant help you there
<litlebuda> im on 8.04
<litlebuda> why dont you upgrade ?
<emporikos> do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<emporikos> poop not that
<emporikos> ndiswrapper is for networking
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how i can set up a vnc server on xubuntu hardy to have exactly the same behavior on connect as you get with the default vnc setup on ubuntu?
<Stroganoff> install vino
<Stroganoff> secleinteer
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: thanks
<portentum> ere: did you manage to solve your group issue with virtualbox last night?
<portentum> also, for your nvidia drivers on 6.06 I'd recommend visiting http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ere> yes :))
<ere> im upgrading
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: can i configure vino over ssh?
<Stroganoff> only with gconftool
<Stroganoff> example:
<Stroganoff> gconftool-2 --set --type=boolean /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: ok, thanks. i'll try that
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: it still doesn't seem to be working
<secleinteer> i'm doing "vncviewer <computer_name>"
<secleinteer> and i'm getting a message saying the connection was ref used
<secleinteer> refused*
<Stroganoff> is vino-session running?
<blunted> so I just had to reinstall everything. what's the command to get mp3's and such again
<t3hwiz0rd> where does xfce store its session cache so i can erase my previous sessions?
<t3hwiz0rd> it keeps launching like double sessions and tripple-launching applications
<Stroganoff> secleinteer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1592817
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu | blunted
<ubottu> blunted: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Stroganoff> t3hwiz0rd ~/.cache somewhere
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: ok, thanks
<t3hwiz0rd> thanks
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: it's still not working
<secleinteer> i ran vino-preferences and configured everything
<secleinteer> just like i did with ubuntu
<secleinteer> but i'm still getting connection refused
<Stroganoff> make sure vino-session is running on the server
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: how do i start it?
<Stroganoff> you mean via ssh?
<secleinteer> yeah
<secleinteer> i have X forwarding over ssh, if that helps
<secleinteer> i checked ps, and vino isn't running
<Stroganoff> export XAUTHORITY=/home/frank/.Xauthority DISPLAY=:0; vino-session;
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: "-bash: vino-session: command not found"
<secleinteer> is vino-session not in the 'vino' package?
<Stroganoff> mmh they changed something in hardy
<kpel> hi all
<Stroganoff> secleinteer, try /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: that's it
<secleinteer> do i run that as root, or as a user, when that user logs in?
<Stroganoff> user
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: ok, it's sort of working
<secleinteer> where should i put the script to autostart vino-server on login?
<secleinteer> like is there an xfce autostart folder?
<Stroganoff> Applications -> Settings -> Autostarted Applications
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: can i configure that over ssh too? :P
<Stroganoff> most certainly
<Stroganoff> but i dont know how, i dont use xfce
<secleinteer> haha, neither do i, which is why i'm here ;)
<Stroganoff> i trust now that you have vnc access you can set it up with the GUI
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: except the password isn't working
<secleinteer> even though i set it correctly in the vino-preferences...
<secleinteer> "rfbAuthPasswordChecked: password check failed"
<Stroganoff> odd
<Stroganoff> see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1592817
<secleinteer> hmm, i have no idea what they're saying lol
<secleinteer> it was hard enough getting vino-server running over ssh for the time being
<secleinteer> i couldn't detach the process
<secleinteer> so i had to run it in screen, and detach that
<Stroganoff> if you add a % to the end of the command, its run in background
<Stroganoff> FYI :p
<secleinteer> oh, i thought it was &
<Stroganoff> i mean &
<Stroganoff> ;)
<secleinteer> lol
<secleinteer> well i tried that
<Stroganoff> k
<Stroganoff> sry
<secleinteer> lol that's ok
<secleinteer> well this is weird
<secleinteer> now it's giving me connection refused
<secleinteer> maybe running vino-preferences again shut down the server
<secleinteer> ugggh
<secleinteer> "vino-server: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server localhost:10.0."
<secleinteer> well, tightvnc is doing _something_ now
<secleinteer> it just does a bunch of weird stuff with the wm (on this box) and doesn't actually show anything
<secleinteer> well, i'm going to give this a rest for now
<secleinteer> Stroganoff: thanks for the help
<Stroganoff> np
<kingair_six> hello, I got a problem with my hardy. the natively installed nm-applet (network manager), is not working any more. I had some issues with the pc card for wifi and it did not seem to like that. since than it's not running and even after reinstall it's not coming back up
<narothepharoh> is there any programs other than dvd thay will convert to iso?
<narothepharoh> hello
<narothepharoh> #kubuntu
<narothepharoh> #devede
<t3hwiz0rd> does xfces filebrowswer have the ability to have an address bar put on it? so i can manually navigate folder by typinog?
<t3hwiz0rd> nevermind i figured it out lol
<t3hwiz0rd> how do you install new themes to xfce?
<Griz> Hey Gang. Got an old Emachine laptop that I just tossed Xubuntu 8.04 onto. Runs...acceptably, but the bottom of the screen, where the taskbar resides, is horribly scrambled. Anyone have any input of worth to help me get around this?   http://rafb.net/p/bPrQEJ69.html
<t3hwiz0rd> god i love this wallpaper http://linuxfanmarcel.li.ohost.de/Winter%20Dream%20II.jpg
<t3hwiz0rd> beautiful HDR lighting!
<psych> where can I see the console X is running, like when you run startx manually ??
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+f8
<Griz> psych, in the console you ran  startx  in.
<TheSheep> psych: the logs are in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<psych> f8
<psych> there it is
#xubuntu 2008-05-17
<psych> never used a distro that started x automatically :)
<kingair_six> hi, i´m trying to use a gtk-2+ theme in xubuntu, however, when i put it in /usr/share/themes i can't seem to find it in the interface dialogue. I can however install xfce themes. any idea?
<TheSheep> kingair_six: note that gtk themes are selected in the user interface settings dialog
<kingair_six> yup, thatś where ive been looking
<kingair_six> do i need to restart the session or so?
<ere> hello why can't i select 1024 just 800 x 600
<ere> why cant i select 1024 just 800 x 600 ?????????'
<favro> ere: you prob haven't installed your vid card driver
<ere> hello
<ere> my wireless doesn't work now, after an upgrade
<ere> what can I do??
<stilenx> hey, I have just a real quick question
<stilenx> I have a laptop with ubuntu on it, and I wanted to see if I could eek outs oem extra preformance with xubuntu, so I wne to the synaptics manager to look for the xubuntu packages
<stilenx> yet there were none foudn
<stilenx> i coudl download the kubuntu.... but I was looking for xubuntu
<stilenx> any advice?
<stilenx> any help at all?
<stilenx> perhaps some configuration file I need to edit?
<stilenx> ..........
<Odd-rationale> stilenx: look for the xubuntu-desktop package
<stilenx> I did
<Odd-rationale> or just "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<stilenx> k
<stilenx> I will try taht
<stilenx> becuse synaptic manager
<stilenx> did not display the package
<stilenx> for soem reason
<stilenx> gah
<stilenx> can't type today lol
<stilenx> thanks a million! it seems to be working now
<stilenx> gah. why didn't I think to just use the terminal. oh well.
<mnemoc> hi, i tried to open a remote .pls file with gmplayer of 8.0.4 but i get an ugly blinking error dialog telling "[AO_ALSA] Mixer load error: No such file or directory", what am I missing?
<TheSheep> mnemoc: start it without any parameters, go to settings and set up your audio output properly
 * mnemoc wonders what properly is in this case... alsa->mixer has only "default" as option
<TheSheep> you are sure you have alsa working?
<mnemoc> TheSheep: mplayer by command line works file, and gmplayer plays fine, expect for that anoying dialog
<TheSheep> ah, no idea then
<mnemoc> TheSheep: thanks anyway
<PsynoKhi0> Greetings, I was wondering: I installed hardy with "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi" from start... could that mess up the cpu scaling setup? I mean, my cpu does NOT support scaling... though I remember seeing Feisty and Gutsy (which I installed w/o specific options) trying to launch powernowd at boot... could it be that powernowd isn't properly configured so that cpu scaling tries to take place, sending bogus requests and making my comp freeze?
<PsynoKhi0> uh I'm not sure I understand myself there... let me know if you feel the same :P
<pteague> is there a way to get the terminal to understand what the backspace is for? or is there another terminal that might be even more lightweight?
<TheSheep> pteague: right-click, preferences, addvanced
<pteague> it's on auto-detect ... i'm not quite sure what control-h does
<pteague> ah, there we go - thanks :)
<pteague> what's an easy way to figure out if my remote control is actually working?
<PsynoKhi0> hi, isn't this output a tad weird? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12733/
<J-Unit> how do u save the shortcuts for apps onto the bar in xubuntu (in ubuntu i right cliked and chose save to panel)
<joschan> Hi, how can I remove the startup screen that says "xubuntu" with the progres bar?
<favro> joschan: you can have text instead if you want - gksu mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst - scroll down to the "end default options - and at the kernel line remove from the end "quiet splash" and add    verbose
<t|zz> hi people, how can i boot the install-cd with no framebuffer ? my sis-chip corrupts output when i boot with framebuffer, can't read anything...
<crimsun> no framebuffer or no usplash screen?
<crimsun> (in either case, the options should be shown in more/advanced options at the boot menu)
<t|zz> well i just wan't no framebuffer, standard 80x25 or whatever output
<t|zz> but when i choose "install a command-line system" it tries to framebuffer anyway...
<crimsun> ah.
<crimsun> right, there may be an option for that in the advanced options
<crimsun> should be F3,...,F6
<t|zz> i have other-options and modes, no "adwanced options". when i choose other options i can enter a command (kernel-parameter i think). but i don't know what to enter there, and it seems i have to mention the kernel as well...
<t|zz> ok got it now, just entered vga=asdf and it says it can't do this mode, so asks for mode and i can choose 0. then i have no framebuffer but it just changes graphics to something else after a some boot-lines and i can't read anything again
<crimsun> vga=ask ?
<crimsun> hmm, would have to look at debian-installer (for alternate) or ubiquity (for desktop)
<t|zz> yes, then i can set mode 0 and can read, but after some lines of boot it changes mode and i can't ready anything again...
<favro> t|zz: you're using the live cd? - on what type of hardware?
<t|zz> i know there are issues with ubuntu and old sis-chipsets but i though i could just disable the whole fb-thing...
<t|zz> its a very old laptop with sis chipset, intel 1ghz chip... can boot into gentoo install environment on cd but with xubuntu alternate-install-cd i can boot too but not read anything, corruptet graphic-output just strange arrangement of different colors, changing when i change console from keyboard
<favro> t|zz: sis has poor support :( - at the start or install prompt or whatever - you can press F^ and get a safe boot option - I think it is F6... - never used it myself
<favro> *F6
<t|zz> favro:  with f6 i can modify the grub-line, there i can set vga=ask and then i can set mode 0 but after some lines of booting the kernel it changes mode and i can't see anything senseful on the screen again...
<t|zz> it should be an option to disable the whole fb-stuff and just normal standard-text-output the whole boot-process and also install-process... but don't know how
<favro> t|zz: you might need to add to the grub-line   noapic noalpic
<t|zz> still corrupted graphics as soon as i see syslog starting, the last message i see is "trying to enable framebuffer" but i have vga-mode set to 0, starnge that it still tries to enable fb
<favro> t|zz: it prob can't find another option - what is the hardware?
<favro> \2 am here - I'm  off - bye :)
<suriro> t|zz: remove 'splash quiet' from kernel line to get text output
<t|zz> suriro:  i have removed it, have no splash but after syslog starts on boot i get a kind of graphical mode... strange thing is: debian has the same behaviour, exactly equivalent, and only with gentoo i can boot, but there i have framebuffer and can see the little colored penguin on boot... works perfectly but i need a distro that is fast for installation, no compilation on such old hardware... strange
<suriro> t|zz: did you try installation from minimal cd?  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<t|zz> nice i have it out with xubuntu: vga=0x317 is for 1024x768 and with this option it works when it tries to enable fb... thanks anyway guys !
<The-Kernel> is there anytihng wrong with the repo's atm?
<Chrysalis> how am i supposed to mount partitions so they show as regular drives in thunar. . . apparently editing fstab and mounting in media doesnt do the trick
<jeanne> hi all
<jeanne> does anyone uses pidgin and knows where the sounds files are located ? I am looking for sound for xchat, because there is no sound yet..
<TheSheep>  /usr/share/sounds
<TheSheep> or somewhere in /usr/share/pidgin/
<jeanne> thank you
<jeanne> /usr/share/sounds/purple
<ubuntunovice> hi!
<ubuntunovice> anyone know a good podcast aggregator for xubuntu which I can install using apt-get?
<TheSheep> ubuntunovice: just search for 'podcast' in synaptic
<ubuntunovice> what is the difference between synaptic and the add/remove item in the menu?
<ubuntunovice> wait I gotta reboot
<ubuntunovice> anybody know gpodder here?
<ubuntunovice> downloads keep stalling.. I don't know why.. ideas?
<zazen> hi, is there someone who speaks spanish?
<floating_> at least the people of #ubuntu-es
<zazen> I don't know why, I cannot access ubuntu-ar, ubuntu-es, ubuntu-ve, ubuntu-ch
<zazen> nd so on
<floating_> anyone know why my keyboard stops responding on some window, as if it was "inactive" ..i can't type to a window before I first activate other window, and then activate the window i wanted to type in
<zazen> great, now it did! thanks :D
<floating_> heh
<martyn> Alright dudes. Been having real problems with sound in Xubuntu laptop. Now discovered that sound does come out when headphones are plugged in. Does this suggest that problem is physical connection between the soundcard and speakers, and not a soundcard/driver issue?
#xubuntu 2008-05-18
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, due to the instability of Hardy on my low low end test machine I've downgraded to Gutsy, and I stumbled upon this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12824/
<PsynoKhi0> is this a definite bug?
<PsynoKhi0> btw the CPU in both cases doesn't support throttling
<crimsun> martyn: hmm, are you implying that sound is not audible through speakers?
<martyn> Yep - that is correct.
<martyn> Works fine through headphones.
<crimsun> please download and run the alsa-info.sh script.
<crimsun> (linked from both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and my LP profile)
<crimsun> martyn: just ping me if you need further assistance.
<martyn> crimsum http://pastebin.ca/1021413 - not sure how to ping you so if you are still about here is the pastebin link (it was on a box that was switched off - I needed to put it on, install ssh, vsftp and then copy the alsa-info.sh across.
<crimsun> I'm here, just scrambling across different workstations
<martyn> OK - sorry for not been able to ping you - not sure how to do that. Only just started using the IRC resource!
<crimsun> that's ok, it's just: crimsun: ping
<martyn> crimsun: ping - ok - I'll know for next time.
<crimsun> great
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> it looks like that paste was cut off at line 279
<crimsun> martyn: please rerun the script using --debug
<martyn> crimsun:ping http://pastebin.ca/1021421 Here is the re-run script report
<crimsun> ok, sec.
<martyn> Looks like same thing?
<crimsun> huh, well.  Yes.
<crimsun> are you sticking with gutsy for any particular reason?
<martyn> Not at all... it is an older system but just haven't got around to uploading it. I have Hardy on other systems and will happily dist-upgrade...
<martyn> .. sorry .. upgrading it...
<crimsun> ok, because a newer ALSA driver should resolve that.
<martyn> alright - will be a long process because it isn't the fastest system about (Acer Travelmate 2200). Thanks for advice. Will feedback if you are still about/awake when it is done.
<crimsun> I'm EDT (-0400 GMT/UTC)
<martyn> Oh - Ok... makes sense. It is 1:12am here! (UK).
<LeFish> hi! would anyone be so kind and help me with my internet navigator keyboard under xfce?
<LeFish> i really did try pretty much anything i know and the special keys just wont work
<mackes> xubuntu rocks
<mackes> I mean really- It is the best lean disto on the market.
<mackes> PIII 600 MHZ, with 256, or 512 is just perfect for this distro, and Its like having a new machine with Vista once you add the right theme, and codacs
<nubuntu_> guys, how do i install open office on xubuntu from terminal?
<nubuntu_> in the documentation it says it should already be installed, but it wasn't on this machine.
<litlebuda> nubuntu_, wait a sec im serching to see what pakage you have to install
<nubuntu_> litlebuda, thanx.
<litlebuda> nubuntu_,  sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<nubuntu_> litlebuda: i couldn't get it in add/remove nor from synaptic.
<nubuntu_> k, lemmie try, thx
<litlebuda> nubuntu_, it shoul be in synaptic
<litlebuda> thats how i saw
<litlebuda> the package name
<nubuntu_> thats what i thought... there were 'parts' of open office there, but i din't see the selection for whole suite.
<litlebuda> its all there
<litlebuda> if you select this one it will automagically select all the others :)
<nubuntu_> litlebuda: look what i get in terminal: Package openoffice.org is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nubuntu_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nubuntu_> is only available from another source
<nubuntu_> E: Package openoffice.org has no installation candidate
<nubuntu_> nubuntu@nubuntu-desktop:~$
<litlebuda> use synaptic
<nubuntu_> but what package name?
<litlebuda> and seach for openoffice
<litlebuda> its openoffice.org
<litlebuda> i think :)
<nubuntu_> litlebuda: i get a list that starts with openclipart-openoffice.org, and several individual openoffice package components (none the principal ones like presentation, office, spreadsheet, etc...)  could something be amiss in my software sourcelist?
<litlebuda> wait a sec
<litlebuda> just below  openclipart-openoffice.org is openoffice.org
<litlebuda> at least here it is
<litlebuda> nubuntu_, got it ?
<nubuntu_> no, i checked my software sources and ubuntu archive was not checked (don't know how that happened).  i reloaded it, and now the terminal is loading openoffice.  thanks for your help.  bbl, gotta go pick someone up (cab driver)
<litlebuda> ok
<litlebuda> no problem
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704453
<darthanubis> I would like to know why?
<darthanubis> Bug #181703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181703 in brasero "Brasero does not recognize audio CD or blank CD-R" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181703
<nubuntu_> can someone please refresh my memory on how to set up menu to completely delete files rather than moving them to trash?
<nubuntu_> also, how do i get a sound volume control up into my panel?
<nubuntu_> knock, knock
<nubuntu_> can someone please refresh my memory on how to set up menu to completely delete files rather than moving them to trash?
<nubuntu_> also, how do i get a sound volume control up into my panel?
<nubuntu_> sil vouz play
<nubuntu_> por favor, please
<drash> hi nubuntu, for the sound volume control, right-click panel > add item ..
<nubuntu_> drash, a window came up axing me for a device, what does xubuntu want here?
<nubuntu_> wait, i tink it just wanted 'default'
<drash> probably your sound card device
<drash> that should work if you got only one sound card yes
<drash> gdluck
<nubuntu_> drash, ok, think i got it.  i just installed the suite of utilities that come bundled with 'disk usage analyser' but none showed up in menu, any clue why not?
<drash> no sorry, unfamiliar with those utilities
<drash> items not showing up in the menu though can be fixed by analysing the appropriate .desktop file(s) that package installed ..
<nubuntu_> k, thanks
<drash> .. and adjusting the line that starts with "Categories" to something xubuntu understands
<drash> no prob
<drash> check how some of your working menu items describe themselves, they're in /usr/share/applications
<nubuntu_> maybe over my head
<drash> nah, take it slow, it's only text files
<drash> if you paste the content of the .desktop file to paste.ubuntu.com I'll be glad to have a look
<Vencabot> Hey, Xubuntu! :D I was wondering if there was any way to keep Xubuntu's (Xfce's?) default screensaver from seeing the computer as idle when a gamepad is being used as input. Anyone know?
<Vencabot> A lot of Googling has come up empty. Seems like I'm one of few people having this problem.
<harry_> howdy all!
<TheJudasPriest> hm.. how long does it normally take to install xubuntu on a ten-year-old system?
<TheJudasPriest> as long as it takes to get a reply around here it seems
<rollingdownthedr> TheJudasPriest: depends on the memory you have mostly
<TheJudasPriest> 128MB i believe
<rollingdownthedr> TheJudasPriest: should be about an hour or so - depends on if it gets hung accessing the net...
<TheJudasPriest> hah! the machine im putting it on isnt networked yet so..
<rollingdownthedr> TheJudasPriest: well - less than an hour I would think
<TheJudasPriest> cheers RDTDR
<rollingdownthedr> :)
<TheJudasPriest> well got it up and runnning
<TheJudasPriest> everything seems great except.. it wont play any audio CD
<drash> did you install any additional packages Priest ?
<TheJudasPriest> no sir. only the base installation
<TheJudasPriest> (used the alternate CD)
<drash> you might want to do that first, i'll check my bookmarks for a nice overview , brb
<drash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<drash> has lots of good stuff for audio and video
<TheJudasPriest> cheers mate. the only thing stopping me, really is that the machine isnt hooked up to the net
<drash> ow that's for another day the i suppose, yw
<TheJudasPriest> yes sir
<drash> could it be that you have to "unmute" the speakers ? also a common thing we tend to forget ..
<TheJudasPriest> uh let me go check
<drash> happens all the time, gdluck
<TheJudasPriest> well this is embarassing...
<drash> let us now how it went, we'll whistle some tunes if it doesn't work
<TheJudasPriest> how the heck do i unmute it?! theres no audio controller like there is in GNOME
<drash> you can add one to the xfce panel on top
<TheJudasPriest> well im in the settings manager and in the sounds menu
<drash> right-click and go for the 'add item' option
<TheJudasPriest> but it only gives me a drop down with the options of 'default' and an amalgam or letters and numbers which is probably my audio setup
<TheJudasPriest> brb
<drash> yes that sounds like what you're after
<drash> ok
<Ben_Cs> hello. i have a problem on Hardy that wasn't on 7.10: i have no subtitles. not in vlc and not in Totem. although dragging the subtitle file onto a played movie on vlc shows subtitles, but then the movie can't be paused/controlled. please help!
<TheJudasPriest> well.. it seems that attempting to drag volume control to the panel only adds a tiny space
<drash> after adding it to the panel you can right click again but now look for properties
<drash> Hi Ben_Cs, checked Totem's preferences for subs ?
<Ben_Cs> drash: yes. naming the subtitle the same works for totem, but doesn't help VLC
<drash> in vlc the settings are burried somewhere deep (check the 'show advanced options' in right bottom corner)
<drash> it works, question of going through all those options, vlc has loads
<Ben_Cs> drash: auto load subtitles is marked
<drash> in vlc ?
<Ben_Cs> drash: yes
<drash> i'll check my settings, brb
<TheJudasPriest> grr
<drash> no go Priest ?
<TheJudasPriest> the volume control just refuses to show up
<drash> ah yes, it works if you open the 'add item' stuff again, but instead of hitting 'add' you drag it onto the panel
<TheJudasPriest> yes ive been dragging it
<drash> well that's the end of my help-desk-rope i'm afraid :)
<Ben_Cs> subtitles auto detection paths:    ./Subtitles, ./subtitles             is it ok?
<drash> Ben_Cs: yes, simplest thing is to make sure the movie and sub is in the same folder anyway
<TheJudasPriest> thanks anyway, drash!
<drash> you're welcome
<drash> Ben_Cs: did you activate any of those overlays and made sure they can see a font for drawing the subtitles on screen ?
<drash> mine uses freetype2 renderer and a bit further down this has a separate entree where i gave it a path to a nice screen font
<Ben_Cs> drash: i have Default
<Ben_Cs> oh never mind i gotta go
<Ben_Cs> thanks anyway
<drash> ok bye
<drash> no prob
<TheJudasPriest> seems to have another problem.. wont mount the cd rom drive
<drash> did you try to mount it 'manually' from a console ?
<TheJudasPriest> nope, only trying through the GUI
<drash> in Thunar ? the volume management or what is it called again ?
<TheJudasPriest> i added a device mounter to the top panel and have been clicking on it through there
<drash> yes that's a rather confusing panel app, could never use it myself
<TheJudasPriest> oh well, ill stop trying with it then
<drash> open Thunar and check the prefs there, it's easy
<TheJudasPriest> trying now
<drash> only takes a second, look for the advanced tab on the right, below is a link to the volume management enabler
<TheJudasPriest> well its all enabled
<drash> that's a start, i just thought of something i had to do after upgrading gutsy to hardy
<drash> the new pulseaudio system ..
<drash> do you have the pulseaudio daemon running ?
<drash> system monitor shows that kind of info btw
<TheJudasPriest> no clue. this is the first thing ive tried to do (apart from changing the themes to human)
<TheJudasPriest> ill go check
<TheJudasPriest> only a dbus daemon running
<kripz> got xubuntu 8.04 amd64 + opera 9.5 beta 2 amd 64, can i get/use java?
<TheJudasPriest> no pulseaudio
<drash> you can launch one via a console, key in "pulseaudio -D"
<TheJudasPriest> without quotations
<drash> yes indeed, forgot to add that
<TheJudasPriest> kay
<TheJudasPriest> hmm
<TheJudasPriest> well i keyed it in and told me it wasnt installed so i keyed in the command to install it and im guessing i need to be networked to do so
<drash> could be, i upgraded the lot from a gutsy xubuntu, thought pulse came standard on hardy ..
<TheJudasPriest> oh no...
<TheJudasPriest> when i was burning the image in Ubi it had an error right at the end of burning
<TheJudasPriest> could this be what was missing?!
<drash> could very well be
<TheJudasPriest> yarrr!
<TheJudasPriest> so in simple terms i have to wait until im networked till i can get audio up and running?
<drash> you can always try to put the cd back in and instead of installing ther's an option at the first screen to test the crc on the iso and burn stuff you did ..
<TheJudasPriest> yes i tested the integrity of the disc before i installed and it said everything was 100% Okay
<drash> confusing .. without connection there isn't much i can think off i'm afraid
<TheJudasPriest> i should have a wireless network card before the end of the week so its no big drama
<drash> pretty sure though PulseAudio is on xubuntu 8.04, that's the one you're using ?
<TheJudasPriest> yes sir. alternate Cd installation (if it makes any difference)
<drash> no none that i know off, but then again, i'm only dabbling in xubuntu myself with trial and loads of error
<TheJudasPriest> not like im a linux noob myself either (been onboard since Fedoa Core 3) but this is my first shot with XFCE
<drash> yes it's those tiny little differences that make it hard at first, at least you seem to have the xorg.conf etcetera covered, took me a week to get compiz going grrr
<TheJudasPriest> every distro has its own form of initiation
<drash> spoken as a true Priest haha
<drash> have you tried the #ubuntu channel btw ? Seems to be more active than this one
<TheJudasPriest> havent been on there to talk about xubuntu. you think id get my questions answered?
<drash> have seen loads of questions there that looked slightly off-topic, but pulse and audio topics shouldn't be a problem i think
<drash> give it a shot, more eyes on a problem can't hurt
<TheJudasPriest> of course not
<TheJudasPriest> well
<TheJudasPriest> that was futile
<drash> sundays maybe .. can't seem to find a simple solution myself at the moment grrr, ah well, maybe it's time for a bbreak
<kripz> using xubuntu 8.04 amd64 and opera 9.5b2 amd64, how do i get java working?
<TheJudasPriest> yeah just getting a dark french coffee and turning in the old system
<drash> kripz: you can activate java via Synaptic
<kripz> drash, which package?
<drash> i'll check, there are a few options, brb
<drash> sun-java6-bin
<drash> that's the official java from sun, also sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<kripz> drash, i cant see sun-java6-plugin?
<drash> kripz: you must activate some extra repositories for that, proprietary driver etc..
<drash> Via Synaptic GUI or manually uncommenting some lines in your sources.list ..
<drash> after that it should show up
<kripz> drash, everything is ticked for repositories except for source
<kripz> and http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu is checked
<drash> i'll check where that package is coming from, brb
<drash> it's from the multiverse repo
<kripz> maybe im missing some sources from the third-pqrty tab
<drash> could be, but both other java packages mentioned also come from multiverse repo, a bit strange
<kripz> drash maybe the plug in only appears for x86?
<drash> yes that's a possibility, i'm not sure
<drash> the plugin is also installable if you point you're firefox (or other mozilla browser) to sun's website
<drash> that's an alternative route untill you can clear-up the repo confusion
<TheJudasPriest> well
<rolldownthedrive> a well is a hole in the ground :)
<TheJudasPriest> a well is the stone wall surrounding the hole in the ground?
<rolldownthedrive> not all wells are surrounded by stone walls...
<TheJudasPriest> oh?
<TheJudasPriest> well arent you just mister knows-wells-all-too-well
<rolldownthedrive> ask any african
<rolldownthedrive> that was a generalisation
<TheJudasPriest> no one here is offended
<TheJudasPriest> wait.. Xubuntu is supposed to be the one for Africans and stuff
<rolldownthedrive> xubuntu is for anyone - ubuntu is an african word is all
<TheJudasPriest> yes but Xubuntu runs on the lower end PCs and all that jazz
<rolldownthedrive> how'd the install go TheJudasPriest
<TheJudasPriest> ah all well and good except pulseaudio was being stubborn
<rolldownthedrive> pulseaudio bites!
<TheJudasPriest> just wasnt installed
<TheJudasPriest> couldnt mount the CD drive..
<TheJudasPriest> couldnt get to the volume control
<TheJudasPriest> and thats about all
<rolldownthedrive> tried typing    alsamixer     in a terminal?
<TheJudasPriest> ergh
<TheJudasPriest> ill boot her up and try it out
<rolldownthedrive> k
<pteague> is there a way to find out how much ram is attached to a video card?
<rolldownthedrive> pteague: try   sudo lshw   - it gives lots of info
<pteague> that's what i'm currently looking at & i don't see anything on this 1
<drash> pteague: sysinfo also has a tab with info on your graphics card i believe
<pteague> & not seeing anything on the other... i'm getting clock speed
<drash> no, sorry, that doesn't show it either
<TheJudasPriest> thanks RDTD
<TheJudasPriest> well.. now audio CDs arent mounting so i cant try it out
<drash> Priest, try "sudo mlocate *.wav", there's bound to be something on there that you could use to test sound
<pteague> well, my old compaq armada e500 (500mhz intel, 128mb ram, ati rage mobility) worked pretty good yesterday as a frontend... watched all of the 1st indiana jones movie & got through most of the 2nd movie until suddenly mythtv exited... i'm guessing it got to hot
<TheJudasPriest> will try it out now
<TheJudasPriest> all right!
<TheJudasPriest> cool cool stuff
<TheJudasPriest> party time
<drash> :)
<TheJudasPriest> its all working now! thanks alot RDTD
<TheJudasPriest> ill work on getting those audio cds to mount tomorrow
<drash> warn your neighbours lol
<TheJudasPriest> five channels of HELLL
<TheJudasPriest> yeah you get that really satisfied feeling when you get soemthing to work on linux
<drash> yes that's true, i've redone the sealing a few times this week .. glowing like a child when i saw compiz the first time
<TheJudasPriest> you got the flame drawing and all that up?
<drash> yep, altough there's still alot to configure
<TheJudasPriest> i dont think my old system can hack that
<TheJudasPriest> but its on this one and its killer
<rolldownthedrive>  q/msg ubottu !mount
<rolldownthedrive> oops
<drash> the new compiz fusion splash is cool indeed
<rolldownthedrive> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<TheJudasPriest> hm
<TheJudasPriest> !bot
<TheJudasPriest> damn
<rolldownthedrive> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TheJudasPriest> <Jenny Talz>
<TheJudasPriest> what the
<TheJudasPriest> well id best some shuteye
<TheJudasPriest> letterman aint on tonight so no use in staying up
<rolldownthedrive> I'm off to watch the motogp myself :)
<TheJudasPriest> righto
<TheJudasPriest> night lads
<TheJudasPriest> oh wait
<TheJudasPriest> before i go
<TheJudasPriest> whats the offtopic xubuntu channel?
<drash> cya TheJudasPriest
<rolldownthedrive> #xubuntu-offtopic
<rolldownthedrive> night all
<TheJudasPriest> excellent
<TheJudasPriest> nighty night
<kripz> anybody got links to guides on installing java x86 on xubuntu amd64??
<drash> kripz: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=343, but you might seen that already ..
<kripz> wooo success
<kripz> extracted java x86 to a random folder, installed opera x86, changed the java path and it worked
<drash> :) smart thinking
<PsynoKhi0> Hi
<PsynoKhi0> Hardy wasn't hanging quite often on my K6-2 machine, especially under load, so I went back to Gutsy which doesn't have any issues, and I've found something curious http://pastebin.com/m44f6986b
<PsynoKhi0> oops
<PsynoKhi0> Hardy WAS hanging* sorry
<PsynoKhi0> Is the acpi implementation in Hardy having issues with older CPUs?
<daftpunk> Could someone tell me how to uninstall firefox?
<daftpunk> not through synaptic package manager
<daftpunk> but terminal
<daftpunk> please
<daftpunk> I have a problem I can not install any add-ons to firefox
<daftpunk> it just says that installation terminated due to unknown error. After that it show in Add-ons as installet but the Addon is not working. And I can't ninstall it either
<daftpunk> aNY ideas please?
<MiKa|> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<MiKa|> or maybe not 'firefox'
<MiKa|> i dont really know
<MiKa|> maybe 'mozilla-firefox'
<Stroganoff> at first i'd remove the profile directory
<Stroganoff> mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup
<daftpunk> let me try
<daftpunk> thank you guys
<daftpunk> and next? just remove it?
<daftpunk> I used Firefox3 Beta uninstalled it and installed firefox2
<daftpunk> Could that cause the problem (although I can't see why)
<daftpunk> OK i will try to install it back now
<daftpunk> Setting up firefox-2 (2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1) ...
<daftpunk> Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems.
<daftpunk> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/firefox-2/firefox-2-restart-required.update-notifier': No such file or directory
<daftpunk> dpkg: error processing firefox-2 (--configure):
<daftpunk>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<daftpunk> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<daftpunk> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<daftpunk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<daftpunk>  firefox-2
<daftpunk> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<daftpunk> installation comes up with this. any ideas why?
<xodiak> Morning. Trying to install an audacious skin. (also happens with other basic tasks) but I do not have the permissions in the directory to extract the files. This happens all the time and I have to go into terminal and "su" to do most anything with directories.
<daftpunk> i think you just need to change permissions
<xodiak> as su in a terminal window?
<daftpunk> I think, I'm a newbie as well but I came accross this already
<daftpunk> just a sec
<xodiak> yeah, that was it. I did chmod 777 Skins
<TheSheep> xodiak: gksu thunar
<TheSheep> xodiak: but don't overuse that
<xodiak> TheSheep: thank you. I remember reading about that. (only been using this OS for a week. sorry for the newbness.
<xodiak> daftpunk: thanks for that too it also worked.
<daftpunk> np at all
<daftpunk> Can somebody tell me where are all the firefox add-ons saved?
<daftpunk> I have a serious problem with firefox
<TheSheep> daftpunk: in .mozilla/firefox/random-name-of-your-profile/extensions
<daftpunk> thanks
<daftpunk> will it solve the problem If i just delete everything? :D
<TheSheep> no idea about the nature of your problem, so can't tell
<daftpunk> Problem is that addons that didnt work on firefox-2 are now showing under firefox 3 as installed and they don't work and I can't uninstall them. reinstaling firefox does not solve the problem.
<drash> daftpunk, there are two config settings you can try to change, extensions.checkCompatibility and extensions.checkUpdateSecurity, put them both to 'false'. Install 'nightly tester tools' if you don't already have it and from the restart on you can activate or de-activate your add-ons
<drash> if the keys don't exist, put them in as new via about:config
<xodiak> question: I'm having to run Xubuntu (or Xfce I guess) because I'm doing this on a really old system. What is the lightest, less of a resource hog web browser?
<PsynoKhi0> Dillo is very lightweight, though lacks a quite a few functions
<PsynoKhi0> you could go for w3m too, which is textbased
<xodiak> I don't know if I want to go that light.
<xodiak> I'll give Dillo a try to check it out though.
<PsynoKhi0> well, what are the specs or your old comp?
<PsynoKhi0> or = of
<xodiak> 450Mhz / 640 mb ram / 64 mb video
<PsynoKhi0> oh boy
<PsynoKhi0> 640 or 64 MB RAM?
<PsynoKhi0> Opera would run nice on that I'd say
<xodiak> 640
<xodiak> Yeah, opera has been better than Seamonkey and Firefox so far.
<PsynoKhi0> if we stick to programs available from the official repo at least
<PsynoKhi0> I've tried  Kazehakase though found it a bit rough still
<xodiak> I'm really liking opera. But if I get too many tabs open, the system slows down a bit
<PsynoKhi0> Konq-E didn't impress me... NetSurf might be an option
<xodiak> downloading netsurf now
<xodiak> thanks people.
<godlygeek> is it just me, or should openoffice.org depend upon, or at least recommend, a dictionary?
<godlygeek> i consider myself a pretty fluent linux user, and needed google to help me figure out that i needed to install myspell-dictionary-en to get spellchecking working..
<godlygeek> and i think it only affects those of us who are xubuntu users, since ubuntu users have OOo preinstalled with dictionaries
<Stroganoff> what's the matter?
<godlygeek> hm?  was that addressed to me?
<godlygeek> (i don't know if people were talking before i joined... :) )
<godlygeek> my complaint is just that installing openoffice.org-writer, and every package that it depends on or recommends, spell checking flat out doesn't work...
<godlygeek> it's a packaging gripe with OOo, i guess, but since it's a problem that only users for whom OOo and its dictionaries weren't automatically installed will bump into...
<godlygeek> which, afaik, means only xubuntu users and ubuntu server edition users...
<Stroganoff> godlygeek try installing language-support-xx
<godlygeek> fair enough, that clearly would have done the trick...
<godlygeek> but, how would i have known to do that?
<godlygeek> i'm not so much worried about me, so much as the people i'm trying to convince that ubuntu makes linux usable for the (only slightly above) average end-user...
<PsynoKhi0> godlygeek: was it an alternate cd install?
<godlygeek> no, desktop cd - though it was a beta install that i dist-upgraded
<godlygeek> when hardy final came out, i mean
<godlygeek> well, if this isn't a problem that other people have, i suppose i'll shut up about it.  :)
<godlygeek> thanks anyway, PsynoKhi0, Stroganoff
<PsynoKhi0> np heh
<Stroganoff> well, myspell and hunspell are "recommended" packages to openoffice, so..
<Madsy> Any decent articles on how to configure the xfce menu?
<TheSheep> try the xfce help
<crazycat75vr> hallo
<holyguyver_> How do I set it up so that my home folder is on a shared partition?
<biro> hi all, I'm having major trouble with thunar on a clean install of xubuntu 8.04. It keeps freezing when I show/hide hidden files either from the menu or ctrl+ h
<biro> can anyone suggest where to start looking for the problem?
<ubuntunovice> I just tried to play a mp3 using totem... the codec was not installed.. synaptic automatically started and a couple of codecs which can be installed appeared.. I clicked twice and the codecs were installed! THIS IS GREAT STUFF!!! Finally linux has become userfriendly.. what I was wondering is how does synatpic know it has to start up? does Totem give a signal to synaptic? or how does it work...?!
<TheSheep> ubuntunovice: yes, totem has a plugin for that
<ubuntunovice> cool
<ubuntunovice> this is hot stuff... the end of windows I believe...
<ubuntunovice> computers could be hundreds of euros cheaper if the big manufacturers would turn to ubuntu!
<TheSheep> nah, Windows ended in 2002
<ubuntunovice> that would be a big sales argument!
<TheSheep> it just takes a lot of time to die off for such a giant
<ubuntunovice> well..... still 99% of home pcs have windows on it
<ubuntunovice> but really... was it that difficult? Why couldn't Redhat do something like ubuntu does now? I bought redhat 7 and it was crap!!
<TheSheep> ubuntunovice: MS has still a lot to say, consider http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/145059/no_change_in_xp_plan_despite_ballmer_comment_microsoft_says.html
<ubuntunovice> it just didn't work..
<TheSheep> sorry, wrong article
<TheSheep> ubuntunovice: this one http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/145719/microsoft_to_limit_capabilities_of_cheap_laptops.html
<TheSheep> ubuntunovice: they are ready to start *paying* vendros to include Windows
<TheSheep> vendors*
<ubuntunovice> can hardly believe that.. how would they make money then?
<TheSheep> ubuntunovice: selling windows-only apps, like ms office
<TheSheep> ubuntunovice: they already record only loses from selling windows, they get money from office and xbox
<ubuntunovice> how do you know that?
<TheSheep> ubuntunovice: just read news, there was a yearly summary published by then in January
<TheSheep> by them
<TheSheep> of course, those loses might be fake, to save on taxes
<nikolam> does going to the console (Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2, Fn) works for you? I use 8.04/64bit and it does not
<TheSheep> nikolam: it works, at least with the Intel driver
<TheSheep> nikolam: 64bit here too
<nikolam> I use prop. laest fglrx (ati/amd)
<nikolam> also, since 6.10 Ctrl+Alt+Fn does not work on liogin screen
<nikolam> i suppose it it due to fglrx
<trollboy> Howdy, I'm running hardy and for some reason my desktop went away
<trollboy> the base color is still there, but I can't right click and all my icons are gone
<trollboy> what's more xchat says I can't load a transparent bg
<trollboy> anyone encounter this before?
<drash> hi trollboy .. might be that your desktop got lost, try "xfdesktop" from a console
<trollboy> sudo first?
<godlygeek> no.
<trollboy> ok.. well...
<trollboy> is doing something
<trollboy> no output, but hasn't returned the prompt yet either
<godlygeek> it won't.  did it give you your desktop back?
<trollboy> yes
<trollboy> yes it did
<drash> can you right click and get the menu ?
<trollboy> yes
<drash> you need to re-activate some stuff i think
<trollboy> how would I go about doing that?
<drash> settings > desktop
<trollboy> ok?
<trollboy> Allow Xfce to manage the desktop is checked
<drash> settngs > settings manager actually, in there look for desktop
<godlygeek> then, in the terminal, you can press CTRL-z  then  "bg<enter>"  then  "disown<enter>"  and you should be back at a prompt, and "jobs" shouldn't report anything.
<drash> that shloud do it
<trollboy> thanks
<trollboy> anyway to prevent this in the future?
<godlygeek> if you can figure out a way to prevent program crashes, you'll make a lot of money...  :)
<trollboy> lol
<godlygeek> xfdesktop crashed, which meant it was removed from the session...
<trollboy> its what I do all day long
<trollboy> right, but I rebooted and it still was gone
<godlygeek> all you could do is add it back into the session (what you just did)
<godlygeek> or delete the session and start a new one
<godlygeek> sure, but sessions get saved between reboots.  ever left a file browser open when you shut down, and noticed it pop back up when you logged back in?
<godlygeek> it's the "Save session for future logins" thing on the exit menu.
<godlygeek> i believe, though i'm not certain, that if you had ever unchecked that when logging out, things would have been fixed when you logged back in.
<trollboy> nice
<trollboy> thanks
<n-iCe> what's the best xubuntu version?
<godlygeek> n-iCe: they're all good.  those of us in here prefer xubuntu, obviously.  :)
<n-iCe> but 7.10 is better than 8.04 ?
<godlygeek> oh, wait, the best *xubuntu* version?  what do you mean?  Hardy vs Gutsy vs Feisty?
<n-iCe> Cuz I tried to install 8.04 and all crashed
<n-iCe> couldn't make it work
<n-iCe> yeah
<godlygeek> 8.04 is the newest and the one that will be officially supported for the longest as of right now.
<godlygeek> what crashed for you?  the installer, or the desktop after the install?
<n-iCe> ALL
<n-iCe> Just didn't start up
<godlygeek> the installer didn't start up at all?  that's odd.
<godlygeek> what type of machine are you running on?
<n-iCe> The pc after update rebooting
<godlygeek> after installing for the first time from a CD?
<n-iCe> from updates manager
<n-iCe> I have the 6.06 cd
<n-iCe> then upgraded to 6.10 > 7.04 then 7.10
<n-iCe> or something like that
<n-iCe> I loved 7.10, but like eveybody i wanted more, then creashed
<n-iCe> lazzy to upgrade again though
<godlygeek> so, nothing at all comes up when you try to boot now?
<godlygeek> or, have you reinstalled 6.06?
<n-iCe> reinstalled
<godlygeek> ah.  well.  not much anyone can do to help you, then.  :)
<godlygeek> 8.04 works fine for most people, though...
<godlygeek> if you try to upgrade again and it fails again, see if the people either here or in #ubuntu can help you fix it rather than reinstalling.
#xubuntu 2009-05-11
<xy|ox> rpatton, how much ram
<rpatton> 120mb
<xy|ox> i think you should have at least 256 mb
<rpatton> ok but the processor should run it right ?
<xy|ox> well, processor is commonly not a big concern, always you use a light desktop environment like xfce
<xy|ox> whats the speed
<rpatton> 533mhz
<xy|ox> yeah its alright, im running on a 500 mhz with 384 mb
<DetroitLiberty> why is sharing my printer so fucking hard!
<DetroitLiberty> I keep getting it working, and then the next day it doesn't work again
<sound_fx> Hello, I just recently upgraded to 9.04, and my sound isn't working anymore. I tried reinstalling but still doesn't work. Audio through my headphones works fine.
<xerxes> Hi! i used the alternate cd install, do i miss some realtime options for the kernel now?
<xerxes> can i tweak something...the scheduler or so?
<mib_6kur4b0j> Just installed my first official distro, ever... and need a hand up trying to get something. Anyone have a second?
<R1cochet> what u need?
<Zapper> Hey all
<Zapper> whos on
<mib_6kur4b0j> Well, I'd like to get a lightweight CD player.
<Zapper> hehe
<mib_6kur4b0j> Because Totem gives me an error when I put my CD in.
<Zapper> get a ipod
<Zapper> lol
<Zapper> wait... thats mp3
<zoredache> vlc?
<mib_6kur4b0j> Okay. I'm familiar with it.
<R1cochet> mib_6kur4b0j: did u try listen music player?
<mib_6kur4b0j> I didn't see it in my menus.
<mib_6kur4b0j> Where do I need to look for it.
<zoredache> maybe audacious?
<R1cochet> yea i like audacious myself
<mib_6kur4b0j> All right, all I really need is "play" and "repeat" anyway. Nothing fancy.
<mib_6kur4b0j> :P
<R1cochet> well w/ audacious u can use older winamp skins :)
<mib_6kur4b0j> Now, to do things the linux way is to use get-apt... right? Never used it. =\ How do I get-apt Audacious?
<R1cochet> well yes u can use apt-get or u can open: Apps>system>synaptic
<R1cochet> then search for audacious
<R1cochet> might be easier
<R1cochet> however to do apt-get open terminal and type "sudo apt-get install audacious"
<R1cochet> w/out the ""
<R1cochet> also u might wanna make sure that u have install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<R1cochet> and if u wanna watch dvds u need to get libdvdread4 and libdvdcss2
<mib_6kur4b0j> Why? What's that?
<mib_6kur4b0j> Nah. It's an old P3 with 384 MB ram.
<mib_6kur4b0j> I'm not watching any DVDs on tht.
<mib_6kur4b0j> lol
<R1cochet> that will install all the plugins u need to watch flash movies and other online stuff
<mib_6kur4b0j> Synaptec just got me audacious.
<R1cochet> cool
<R1cochet> now play ur music away
<mib_6kur4b0j> Except it's not..
<mib_6kur4b0j> Totem opened again and told me "location not found."
<mib_6kur4b0j> My CD doesn't seem to have... mounted?
<R1cochet> did u check through places menu?
<mib_6kur4b0j> Yea. Not there. "username" trash desktop file system floppy drive recent documents
<R1cochet> hmm
<mib_6kur4b0j> It's cool. You got me audacious, which is good enough for now.
<mib_6kur4b0j> I need to crash for the night. Thanks for the help so far, though. I'll pop my head back in.
<mib_6kur4b0j> (I'm doing this over a web interface... what do you recommend for IRC xubuntu?)
<R1cochet> xchat all the way
<mib_6kur4b0j> Thank you kindly.
<R1cochet> pidgin is only good for msn type chat
<mib_6kur4b0j> All right.
<mib_6kur4b0j> I'll pick up xchat next time I come through, and I'll have an actual handle for these channels.
<mib_6kur4b0j> (btw, if you're ever stuck w/o your comp or xchat... mibbit is what I found, and it's a BIG help)
<R1cochet> is there an EQ for listen music player? my music is coming out a bit odd and would like to be able to adjust the settings
<R1cochet> nvm i guess not
<R1cochet> can any1 recommend a good music player w/ an eq besides audacious?
<R1cochet> is there a p2p app similar to frostwire that isnt frostwire?
<xerxes__> vuze?
<Zapper> vuze isnt similar
<Zapper> its 832749874368736938473498976 times better
<R1cochet> naw to commercial and i have deluge
<R1cochet> so vuze is more than a torrent client?
<xerxes__> http://www.vuze.com/app
<R1cochet> but is it safe?
<xerxes__> in what way?
<R1cochet> sending my info to the feds
<xerxes__> well, I think you can do ssl-connections
<Zapper> azureus.sourceforge.com
<xerxes__> im not sure
<Zapper> or .net
<Zapper> or w/e sourceforge is
<xerxes__> whats wrong with transmission?
<zoredache> R1cochet: the only safe thing to do is to no steal 'share' stuff you don't ahve rights to share
<zoredache> everything can probably be detected if the interested party is concerned enough
<R1cochet> i have a torrent client; deluge and i love it. but i was looking for a napster tyoe of client
<xerxes__> with transmission you can connect to a tracker through the tor-network and download via ssl
<R1cochet> zoredache: i do have the rights to the music i was looking for but my disc is messed to hell and i cant rip it to hdd
<Zapper> is anyone on to answer my questions?
<Duckslammer> zapper, just ask and see what happens
<Zapper> lol
<Zapper> ok
<Zapper> here goes
<Zapper> what is xubuntus purpose? i mean my desktop can handle ubuntu fine, but apart from being lightweight what is its use? and what are the downsides with it?
<Zapper> i mean, im going to get it, but will my other linux programs be compatible with it?
<forces> just an alternative
<Zapper> im going to mainly use it for internet and media...
<forces> desktop alternative
<forces> ubuntu
<forces> + xfce
<Zapper> im going to install windows for native game playing and photoshop etc*
<Zapper> ok
<Zapper> will i have any problems installing programs designed for ubuntu?
<Roylap> In some cases you will have to dl some extra dependencies because of missing GNOME librarys and whatnot but apt-get gets you everything you need anyway.
<Roylap> Xubuntu is just nice to look at, and fast.
<Zapper> ok
<Zapper> would the extra repositories affect my speed in anyway?
<Roylap> I cant answere that for certian but i really dont think you will notice any speed issues with that.
<Duckslammer> anyone help with sound card problem?
<R1cochet> yea xubuntu is the way to go
<nikolam> hi, what should i do? - My Quit button in Xfce does not work
<nikolam> I am on hardy 64bit
<nikolam> Also on other netbook machine with 32bit hardy I have same issue but is is there from last upgrade nowon
<nikolam> on third machine , also on 32 bit hardy, firefox and seamonkey get frozen after few minutes of activity
<nikolam> On all 3 machines, problems started after last upgrades (and 2.6.24-24)
<R1cochet> i had issues when i upgraded also w/ it slowing way down. i did a fresh install and it runs faster than 8.10 did
<R1cochet> nikolam: did u try both quit buttons? 1 on panel 1 in menu?
<nikolam> interesting.. i just added quit button on the panel and it pops up
<nikolam> but i tried that on netbook and didn`t work.
<nikolam> also on netbook, it doesn`t remember panel settings
<nikolam> also, 2.6.24-24 didn`t want to boot machine (restarting) until i re-installed fglrx driver with different version
<nikolam> And at the end, newer kernel after upgrade is just added to /boot , so disk space on /boot partition is wasted very quickly and fails to bot from time to time, since /boot gets filled
<nikolam> I will try to restart now.. cu all
<R1cochet> gl
<frere> Hello there, I'm new to IRC... Can anyone tell me how to recover the Catfish search function under Places (Thunar)? I played with PCman and seem to have lost the Catfish menu item under Places now... Thank you for your patience with a newbee...
<R1cochet> rt click on it in the panel and enter "catfish" as the command
<R1cochet> rt click> properties
<frere> Hi there R1cochet, this is absolutely awesome real-time time help! I can't believe I discovered RIC and solved my problem in 30 secs! Heartfelt thanks from Madrid!!!!
<R1cochet> no problemo mi amigo
<frere> Un abrazo y que tengas un dia estupendo!
<R1cochet> not always this fast tho. i just happend to be passing by
<frere> I'm sold!!
<R1cochet> lo siento. hablo poquito espanol
<R1cochet> awesome i think ull find that linux is great
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all
<vixus> Hi, can anyone tell me how to edit the Applications menu in 9.04?
<vixus> i want to edit the structure of the menu rather than the applications in it
<Kangarooo>  I have 2 folders open with thunar and will now restart and want thouse 2 folders to be open on start
<Kangarooo> how to make folders to restore on startup ?
<SiDi> Kangarooo: at the quit dialog, click on "save session"
<DetroitLibertyPe> Kangroo: As long as when you shutdown/restart you choose "Save session" it should
<Kangarooo> and what saving session also does? I've used sessions long time ago but I think its adding services and slowing computer- hiden proceses.. and it also opens all programms so some hidden programms slows pc
<vixus> session saving just saves all open programs on logout
<vixus> if you had 'hidden' programs running they might be restarted as well
<Guest15320> Hello there, can anyone help me. I'm having trouble getting my sound to work. I recently installeb Xubuntu 9 Jackalope on my old iBook G3 (PPC)
<Pres-Gas> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * Pres-Gas points Guest15320 to the links from ubottu.
<Skinkie> hi all, how can i recover the 'standard ubuntu applications menu'?
<Skinkie> for some reason it disapeared after upgrading
<sinelaw> hi, i have a low end system, is xubuntu really better for that?
<vinnl> Depends, compared to what and how low-end :P
<sinelaw> very low end
<sinelaw> ancient
<sinelaw> 192Mb ram is the worst stat :(
<vinnl> Oh, I've heard worse :P
<SiDi> hm
<vinnl> But it won't really be pleasant, I think
<SiDi> i think thats enough for Xubuntu ;)
<sinelaw> is there something that will run better? all i want is to surf the web
<SiDi> If you shutdown update-notifier, and hardware-drivers notifier, too
<SiDi> sinelaw: surely openbox on arch will run better, but it'll also be much harder to setup ;)
<vinnl> There's Puppy Linux, Damn Small Linux, Elive, and many more
<vinnl> Not that easy to use but for just browsing it should be fine
<sinelaw> ah great, but  too many options is also bad
<SiDi> That's why you should stick with *our* option xD
<Wizard> hi
<sinelaw> SiDi, i want to, but i also want the system to be usable
<Wizard> how does lts work? will i get latest software or just security updates?
<vinnl> Wizard, just security updates
<SiDi> sinelaw: its usable with 192 afaik
<Wizard> ah, i understand
<sinelaw> SiDi, the xubuntu web page doesn't even mention that it's supposed to be ligher than ubuntu
<sinelaw> is that at all a goal?
<SiDi> sinelaw: just remove stuff you don't need on startup if you want to get a little more RAM. As for the web browser i recommand Opera...
<SiDi> sinelaw: ah, thats weird to hear :P the goal is OF COURSE to be lighter :)
<SiDi> knome will make us a new website in the next 2 days anyways... </this _is_ a troll>
 * SiDi hides.
<vinnl> *One of* the goals is to be high-performant
<sinelaw> yeah it's weird - doesn't mention even what the diference is w.r. to Ubuntu
<SiDi> (sinelaw, about Opera, i warn you that it's proprietary ! but it uses less ram than ff/midori, afaik)
<vinnl> It's not supposed to be "a light-weight version of Ubuntu"
<SiDi> the difference is xfce instead of gnome
<vinnl> SiDi, Opera uses Qt
<sinelaw> that's the whole difference?
<vinnl> No
<SiDi> vinnl: aw. well thats a shame cause their engine is lighter
<vinnl> Also a different package selection and mentality in general :)
<Wizard> hmm
<vinnl> SiDi, last time I checked WebKit was really light, which is what Midori uses (though Midori is quite unstable)
<vinnl> And Gecko has made lots of improvement as well, I'm eagerly awaiting Firefox 3.5 ;-)
<SiDi> vinnl: i tested the RAM used by ff 3.0, ff 3.6 and midori 1.1.6 about a week ago
<SiDi> midori was worse than 3.0 :X
<vinnl> 0.o
<SiDi> and 3.6 was better than 3.0 :P
<SiDi> With only gmail opened, ff 3.0 was ~90, midori ~110, ff 3.6 ~80
<SiDi> I've been shocked too.
<SiDi> I don't use swap at all, btw !
<vinnl> How did you test it?
<SiDi> well, gnome-system-monitor xD
<vinnl> (Unfortunately Midori crashes for me so I can't reproduce)
<SiDi> I wasnt gonna run it in valgrind and read 3000 lines of logs just to test :p
<vinnl> SiDi, which value did you check? You're supposed to be looking at "Writable Memory" IIRC
<SiDi> i can check again
<SiDi> i'll have to kill irc tho
<SiDi> its in firefox xD
<pteague> i have to say thank you for being the most usable main stream window manager in jaunty
<vinnl> Haha xD
<sinelaw> btw, does it make sense for a motherboard to accept max. 192mb? or is that rare
<SiDi> pteague: thats because xfwm is pawnage !
<vinnl> pteague, heh, there aren't many Xfce developers here I think ;-)
<sinelaw> (i would expect 256...)
<SiDi> sinelaw: its probably 128+64
<SiDi> the RAM was very expensive at this time
<sinelaw> yes i remember
<SiDi> and usually when you were upgrading you weren't buying a new 128MB card
<sinelaw> i remember when we had a 486DX2 with...wait for it....16 mb of ram! that was insane back then
<pteague> "oh look, kde4 does shadows..." <crash>  "oh look, clear vista like title bars" <crash> "oh, it has a nifty mac like thingy" <crash>
<vinnl> xD
<Wizard> lol
<SiDi> sinelaw: :) i still got a 256 MB ram machine around, i guess i'll use it for some testing purpose
<Wizard> and /me still uses dwm at work
<Wizard> :P
<SiDi> Cause my machine here runs with 4GB of ram, but with xubuntu of course \o/
<sinelaw> what i like about this channel... you don't have "users"
<sinelaw> like #ubuntu
<Wizard> buehehe
<sinelaw> :P
<Wizard> sinelaw: like 'help! internets iz br0ken!'
<sinelaw> yeah...
<Wizard> ok
<Wizard> so..
<SiDi> vinnl: 105,5MB average writable mem for midori
<pteague> intel e6750 dual core, 4gb ram, nvidia 9600gt ...  i'm only having problems with running eve-online & i'm hoping that last wine update will fix it
<SiDi> gonna kill ff and start it in gmail to check, see you :P
<Wizard> help! my powerbook does not wake from suspend
<Wizard> (and i forgot how to fix it)
<Wizard> :P
<pteague> isn't pushing the power button supposed to bring it back?
<SiDi> vinnl: firefox is the winner
<vinnl> 0.o
<SiDi> ff 3.0 80MB, and 80.6 for ff 3.6
<SiDi> with of course all the numerous plugins loaded
<vinnl> But hey, it's not exactly scientific, so it might be your setup :P
<SiDi> might be but still :)
<SiDi> that proves wrong people who claim gecko sucks !
<vinnl> Yeah it's a bit of a shocker
<SiDi> i think they took the advantage with ff 3.0.1
<SiDi> (or is it 3.1 ?)
<SiDi> gmail is responsible of a good 40 MBs of ram usage btw
<SiDi> its an heavy page :p
<SiDi> but typically, i'm on gmail/mibbit/another site when i browse, so thats a good use case for me
<vinnl> Yeah Gmail will definitely perform a lot better in Firefox 3.5 because of the improved Javascript performance
<SiDi> i can test with a foo.html basic page if you want :p
<SiDi> but i gotta kill irc again :x
<vinnl> No don't bother :P
<sinelaw> SiDi, did you try "basic html" on gmail?
<sinelaw> and why don't you use xchat or something...
<SiDi> no sorry :p
<SiDi> i believe ff would be around 30 MB with just a basic html page in one tab + swap
<SiDi> sinelaw: i'm behind a firewall, i need port 80
<SiDi> and i cant find a freenode serv with port 80
<vinnl> SiDi, there's also Chatzilla :)
<sinelaw> ah ok
<SiDi> vinnl: it sucks compared to mibbit, imo :P
<SiDi> and it doesnt solve the ff dependency ^^
<vinnl> Sure :)
<SiDi> i got a box i can ssh into and irssi with
<SiDi> but mibbit has much more features :P
<SiDi> and the box is a P II, it lags
<sinelaw>  can i upgrade from ubuntu 8.0.1 to xubuntu  9.0.4?
<vinnl> sinelaw, you mean 8.04.1?
<vinnl> You can first upgrade to 8.10 and then to 9.04, and then convert it to a Xubuntu installation, but doing a fresh install is probably easier, especially if you installed your home directory on a separate partition
<sinelaw> ah forget it, it's xububntu 8.0.4
<pteague> ssh tunnel proxy ftw
<sinelaw> oops, i forgot my username/password on that machine, i guess it's a fresh install then
<SiDi> sinelaw: congrats ;)
<sinelaw> oh now, neighbor is doing karaoke.... oh the pain
<sinelaw> oh *no
<vinnl> xD
<SiDi> mine would better not tonight !
<vinnl> I wish I found a room, wouldn't mind a karaoke now and then :P
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> does anybody know svn for xfce?
<vinnl> http://svn.xfce.org/? :P
<Wizard>  /trunk? :P
<vinnl> Wizard, http://www.xfce.org/download/development
<Wizard> any xfce dev here? :P
<vinnl> You'll want to check the mailinglists for that, or perhaps #xfce
<SiDi> xfce's site isnt up-to-date :D
<vinnl> Why not? Jerome has been updating it all over with the release of 4.6
<SiDi> the url above
<SiDi> it says latest stable 4.4
<SiDi> and latest devel 4.5
<vinnl> SiDi, have you pressed Ctrl+Shift+R
<vinnl> Oh wait, perhaps the mirror in your area hasn't been updated yet... Which would be worrisome
<SiDi> ah yeh
<SiDi> french mirror it was !
<vinnl> :S Might want to mention that somewhere
<alyawn> is there a setting buried somewhere that will force a UID/GID when an external hard drive is mounted?
<Drew3> Hi folks, the control-panels (Application bar) has disappeared. Two things I have done new and or different are get Wicd (wifi) working and play with the Fn buttons to suspend the laptop.   How do I get the menus/application bars back?
<SiDi> the whole panels ?
<SiDi> "xfce4-panel &" in a terminal
<SiDi> vinnl: i got the svn version of translations, i'll update it in a few days :p
<vinnl> SiDi, ah, you wanted to do translations... There's a special script for that
<Drew3> SiDi ty, yes the whole panel,
<vinnl> Drew3, Alt+F2, run "xfce4-panel"
<SiDi> vinnl: for the website part i meant
<Drew3> vinnl: that was my next question, ty
<Drew3> :-)
<SiDi> i'll probably work on translations/doc in the future, but not now, got enough work
<vinnl> Heh, well if you do that be sure to check http://i18n.xfce.org/ :)
<Drew3> Ty again it worked.
<vinnl> ^.^
<Drew3> My laptop is a 10yr old Thinkpad, I tried LXDE, but the wifi wouldn't work, has anyone seen or heard of that happening?   Lxde (desktop) probably will not be something I need whe I get more than the 192 ram but I was curious if it was a common issue when changing desktops?
<Drew3> I will get an additional 512 of ram this week.
<SiDi> You know, we're using XFCE, not LXDE.
<Drew3> A philosophical question, at when point does Xubuntu no longer be Xubuntu, is it when you try Lxde?    Sure, and I'll probably stop even trying using lxde-in xubuntu when the ram gets here.
<vinnl> When you install everything Xubuntu :P
<vinnl> *uninstall
<Drew3> :-)
<Drew3> I always screw up a punch line, too. vinnl :-)
<vinnl> Hehe :P
<Wunderkind> hi guys
<terminal> Drew3: maybe networkmanager isn't running
<terminal> this is probably what you're using to manage your wifi connections
<vinnl> !hi | Wunderkind
<ubottu> Wunderkind: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Wunderkind> hallo, how do i delete an erroneous xubuntu session?
<vinnl> I think you'll have to delete the contents of the ~/.cache/sessions directory, according to http://wiki.xfce.org/faq?s[]=session#session_manager
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off to bed, good luck :)
<Name141> where can I find a list of the min/recommended requirements for Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu ?
<gravityreloaded> hi can anyone tell me if 256Mb Ram is enough to run xubuntu?
<gravityreloaded> and only 1.2Mhz processor
<kennyjb402> Name141, http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ this may help
<gravityreloaded> with normal ubuntu I have problems
<kennyjb402> or you can try this http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/ubuntu-system-requirements.html
<gravityreloaded> ok good. Another question: does it include network manager like in Ubuntu? It's the only way I can get online with mobile internet
<kennyjb402> it has an applet which can connect you
<gravityreloaded> thanks. Only I tried with Sabayon and Dreamlinux and they can't connect with the wi-ci manager
<knome> gravityreloaded, it's the same network manager applet. with 256 memory, you can run xubuntu, but it might be a bit slow. should be faster than ubuntu, though.
<gravityreloaded> ubuntu freezes on the referred laptop - reqs are 360Mb, right?
<kennyjb402> I belive it is knome
<knome> kennyjb402, i believe it is as well, but i don't have any own experience, i've only heard this from others.
<kennyjb402> I see :)
<gravityreloaded> nice
<knome> gravityreloaded, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<gravityreloaded> I'll give it a try
<kennyjb402> working pretty good for me so far
<gravityreloaded> y I have jaunty 9.04 Ubuntu on my PC
<gravityreloaded> working great
<gravityreloaded> just haven't yet tried xubuntu
<kennyjb402> cool :)
<gravityreloaded> I just managed two screens :-8
<gravityreloaded> but 2nd screen does't accept windows
<gravityreloaded> It's just destop and menu
 * knome runs xubuntu on two screens with no problems
<gravityreloaded> y but I have 2nd screen @ 640x480
<kennyjb402> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_afk-Egip2qY/Sgb63ZGYnxI/AAAAAAAABnQ/hbWYjXYFWn0/s1600-h/idiot.jpg
<gravityreloaded> and 1st at 1280x960
<gravityreloaded> that's not easy
<gravityreloaded> even Windows has a few objections
<knome> i suppose that is not a blocker, but can be a bit nasty, yeah.
<gravityreloaded> I find it strange that I can't drag across to other screent though
<gravityreloaded> Compiz bug I suppose :p
<gravityreloaded> It just goes to other face
<knome> compiz is booo :P
<gravityreloaded> I like it
<knome> i like a plain clean desktop. i don't even run the xfce compositor.
<kennyjb402> I just installed it, I like it too
<gravityreloaded> It's gr8 to have different work areas available so easily
<gravityreloaded> and nice looking as well
<gravityreloaded> but is a memory hogger
<knome> hah
<knome> might be a bit with 256 RAM at least
<gravityreloaded> on my system I have 1Gb
<gravityreloaded> more than enough
<gravityreloaded> with a 2.66 processor
<gravityreloaded> and 256Mb graphics hehe
<gravityreloaded> the referred 256Ram was my mum's laptop
<gravityreloaded> :p
<gravityreloaded> with windows it takes 5-6 minutes just to start up
<gravityreloaded> loil
<kennyjb402> lol
#xubuntu 2009-05-12
<zerothis> I'm looking at options for installing ire on jaunty (was discontinued before intrepid). Apparently there is a source package in later releases, but apt-source fails to find it
<knome> ire is what?
<knome> are you sure you have the correct (eg. multiverse) repositories ain use?
<knome> where did you read there is a source package?
<zerothis> IRE game engine, inspired by Ultima 6. Reccomends with ire-ed for editing, ire-the-flat demo game, and ire-rotj (Rain of the Just, or some such) a more extensive demo game
<SML1226> is there a way to unencrypt your home directory from terminal?
<SML1226> for some reason my ps3 won't log in with an encrypted home dir and I don't wanna reinstall to unencrypt it
<SML1226> I can get to a failsafe terminal but not to xfce
<SML1226> also get random crash of installer when I say yes to RAID but if no then it goes on
<SML1226> ps3 has weird things you can't do and apparently encrypting is one of them
<SML1226> anybody know how to do that with terminal?
<zerothis> On launchpad there was an unceremonious 'package outdated, dropped. use source package for intrepid'. I understand dropping the unfinished demo games, but dropping a stable game engine and editor? This is prime example why developers complain that "Ubuntu does not give back to the Linux community". It seems engineered that way if they drop developer's tools, and cross-application engines and libraries, with no concern if they 
<SML1226> any terminal wizards out there?
<SML1226> owen1 you have good terminal experience?
<owen1> SML1226: yes
<SML1226> well do you know how to unencrypt the home directory from terminal?
<owen1> SML1226: no..
<SML1226> I sad yes during install and now it wont log in and says can't create {name}/home and I think thats why
<SML1226> I guess I'll just reinstall without that then
<SML1226> thanks anyway
<jdani> hi room
<jdani> perhaps someone can help me... In my desktop appear all folders and files from my home, this is very uncomfortable...
<jdani> how can I change this?
<jdani> Is this an option like "Show folders and files from your home in the desktop", or I just have to change my desktop path?
<jdani> I can't find any of this options...
<cheesa> hey i can not get may xubunti to works some one who can help me out maybe
<turutosiya> laptop?
<__arkanoid__> hello folks, just updgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, I have a problem with gdm, I suppose, I see only a blue screen on my video...anyone can help me?
<__arkanoid__> I can provide more informations if needed
<Pres-Gas> __arkanoid__, can you get to a text terminal by selecting ctrl+alt+F2 (or any F-key from 1-6)?
<__arkanoid__> Pres-Gas, nope
<__arkanoid__> I'm in a recovery-mode right now
<__arkanoid__> I'm looking xorg and gdm log but it seem all are right
<__arkanoid__> that's very frustrating
<Pres-Gas> ahhh, __arkanoid__ what about syslog or messages?
<Pres-Gas> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<__arkanoid__> let me check
<__arkanoid__> apparently nothing of strange
<__arkanoid__> Pres-Gas, how can I reconfigure gdm?
<__arkanoid__> dpk-reconfigure doesnt work
<Pres-Gas> what about dmesg?
<__arkanoid__> nothing, nothing, nothing :(
<Pres-Gas> You could boot up on the live cd and copy the gdm config files from there, __arkanoid__
<__arkanoid__> hmm, I will try Pres-Gas
<Pres-Gas> __arkanoid__, make sure to back up, back up, and back up
<__arkanoid__> and backup :P
<Pres-Gas> indeed
<cheesa> how do i do the setup with xubuntu when i get to big screen?
<Pres-Gas> cheesa, can you clarify?
<psycho_oreos> is there an alternative to thunar? I'm getting random freezes for leaving thunar running for around 8+ hours
<cody-somerville> hmm
<cody-somerville> Is it frozen now?
<psycho_oreos> no I just pkilled it
<cody-somerville> Next time that happens, strace the process
<psycho_oreos> it happens every so often it annoys me, and sometimes apart from thunar, its gam_server
<psycho_oreos> hmm ok
<Pres-Gas> psycho_oreos, are you mounting any non-local filesystems (smb, nfs, etc)?
<psycho_oreos> Pres-Gas, nope
<Pres-Gas> psycho_oreos, are you in a particular directory or does it matter the directory.
<psycho_oreos> Pres-Gas, I don't think directory matters, no
<Pres-Gas> I second cody-somerville's "hmm"
<psycho_oreos> currently I'm not on the latest build, I'll migrate to the latest build soonish and am planning to do a clean install as I have had one bad dist-upgrade and I don't want to see another repeat
<psycho_oreos> as in I'm on the ibex build
<psycho_oreos> I have had other issues with ibex, particularly with gam_server, not particularly happy seeing this same old process being a resource hog despite several releases after my inital trial with ubuntu
<rocko> how good is xfs support in linux kernel ?
<mandragora22> hola alguien m ayuda a editar el menu en xfce?
<Pres-Gas> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<mandragora22> sorry
<mandragora22> i forgot about it
<mandragora22> can anyone help me editing my main menu
<mandragora22> anyone able?
<mandragora22> does anyone knows if i have to reinstall xfce after udating to version 9?
<Slonkie> why would u have to do that?
<jdani> does anyone knows why appears in my desktop all the files and folder i have in my home?
<mandragora22> dunno...
<mandragora22> but suddenly i've lost the menu editor from the xfce settings
<mandragora22> and the one i have doesn't work at all
<tonyo1> Hi folks! I just upgraded my Compaq Presario CQ40-310AU to Xubuntu 9.04. Got no sound. Please help.
<markl_> i have a thinkpad from 2001 with windows 2000, what do you think the chances are that the xubuntu 9.04 cd will boot and be usable?
<markl_> probably 512MB memory
<zoredache> dunno if it will boot, but with 512mb of ram it should run
<charlie-tca> markl_: why not download the desktop cd and see if it will run.
<charlie-tca> It is a live cde
<markl_> charlie-tca: you mean the straight ubuntu cd?
<charlie-tca> No, I mean the Xubuntu cd
<markl_> i downloaded xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> get it from http://xubuntu.org/get
<zoredache> whichever cd that you are interested in.  we have a bias towards xubuntu here though
<charlie-tca> That is the one. does it run?
<markl_> i don't know yet, i was just trying to set the expectations properly
<markl_> it is such an old computer, i was just curious what kind of performance to expect
<charlie-tca> Burn the iso to a cd, and try it. That will give you a real good expectation. If it won't run, don't install it.
<markl_> heh well of course, that's the standard procedure.  but i'm an impatient bastard and want to know ahed of time :)
<markl_> ahead even
<charlie-tca> It will run about 25% (my own guess) than the desktop cd runs
<charlie-tca> If you can run firefox and AbiWord from the cd at the same time, it should be usable
 * charlie-tca wonders how the ubottu robot times out?
<SiDi> memory leak ? :P
<zoredache> where does ubottu live?
<charlie-tca> on irc?
<zoredache> yeah, but it is running on a computer connected to the internet somewhere...
<charlie-tca> I want to think sweden, but I am not sure
<SiDi> you mean, where does ubottu's home live ? :d
<zoredache> sure
<markl_> which browser does xubuntu use by default?
<charlie-tca> firefox
<markl_> ah sweet there is a linux mint xfce release.  too cool.  thanks for the help
<The-Kernel> How's the support/third-party apps like flash and dvd ability on 64-bit 9.04?
<SiDi> good ?
<Mr-Woof> hi, has anyone installed xubuntu on an sd card for use with a netbook?
<Mr-Woof> I used unetbootin to install it to an 8gb usb stick, boots fine from that
<Mr-Woof> anyone?
<SiDi> dunno
<SiDi> there are people who come from times to times to ask about netbooks
<SiDi> so there likely are users
<SiDi> but none around afaik
<Mr-Woof> k no worries, thanks
<Mr-Woof> I'll come back later on :D
<SiDi> so you're gonna give us up ? :p
<Mr-Woof> I'm still going to try and install it on an sd card once it's arrived, then i'll be back lol
<Mr-Woof> probably with a string of problems lol
<rocko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GrU5N4QdfQ&feature=channel
<SiDi> :)
<SiDi> rocko: may i dare asking you how this is related, even from very very very far, to xubuntu ? :/
<rocko> whoops wrong channel
<Mr-Woof> lol
<Mr-Woof> Looks like it loads quite fast
<Mr-Woof> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7inwR0YCG64
<Mr-Woof> Wonder how big that sd card is?
<SiDi> i lag so much it still didnt find this page in youtube's search form in totem x_x
<SiDi> i'll give up x_x
<Mr-Woof> lol
<Mr-Woof> laters
<lewion> Hiya
<knome> !hi | lewion
<ubottu> lewion: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<lewion> thanks
<lewion> have a question...
<knome> !ask | lewion
<ubottu> lewion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lewion> How do I change my third level keyboard button in xubuntu?
<knome> what is third level keyboard?
<lewion> Got a macbook... so I need to change the alt gr
<knome> right
<lewion> The button to choose the third level of buttons on your keyboard ^
<knome> aha.
<knome> i'm not sure.
<knome> have you searched the forums?
<lewion> In gnome there's an option on the Keyboard menu.. but in xfce I can't seem to find it.. ^^
<lewion> Yup I did
<lewion> nothing to it :/
<knome> ok
<knome> i have to say that i have null experience with any powerpc machine on any os
<lewion> it's not ppc :)
<knome> well... anything that is not a pc, almost
<lewion> it's an intel macbook
<lewion> 1st generation
<knome> anyway i suppose there is people who can be way more helpful than me
<lewion> hehe :p Has nothing to do with it though ^^  Just need to know where I can manually edit my third level keyboard button :P
<knome> bbl
<lewion> Anyone else? :)
<lewion> Mmm..
<LeWi0n> Registered myself here ^
<LeWi0n> Anyway
<LeWi0n> Has anyone got a clue where to change keyboard settings? Third level
<charlie-tca> depends on the version
<LeWi0n> Version of?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu
<LeWi0n> got the latest
<LeWi0n> 9.04
<LeWi0n> charlie-tca, so can you help me?
<charlie-tca> Can't remember now.
<LeWi0n> Dang...
<Slonkie> where is the trash directory placed? trying to navigate into it with terminal
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: ~/.local/share/Trash
<genii>  /me feeds charlie-tca more coffee
<Slonkie> Thanks
<genii> Darn space
<charlie-tca> thanks, genii
<genii> charlie-tca: Anytime :)
<Carlis> Hiç
<Carlis> I need help
<Carlis> I want to install this file libflashplayer.so in Xubuntu. How do i do it. Thanks for helping em
<Carlis> me
<Carlis> anybody can help me ?
<Carlis> Hi ??
<[gastaufdemast]> have you tried "sudo apt-get install libflashplayer" ?
<[gastaufdemast]> or the graphical installer?
<Carlis> wait pleasdse
<Carlis> can u help me tomorrow ?
<Carlis> sorry, I have to leave now
<Carlis> I`ll be back here in the morning
<Carlis> Thank you
<Slonkie> someone will be here tomorrow
<Slonkie> don't worry.
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thank you
<Carlis> Bye
<Slonkie> bye
#xubuntu 2009-05-13
<DeusSolInvictus> hi
<thismamacooks200> My, bluetooth adapter works on my laptop but not on my desktop, both jaunty
<DeusSolInvictus> does anyone know if 9.04 when run as LiveCD can read/write on ntfs?
<zoredache> probably... you may need to install ntfs3g
<thismamacooks200> My, bluetooth adapter works on my laptop but not on my desktop
<thismamacooks200> oops, sorry
<mib_ftk7r88c> New to Linux...how does this support work?  Do I just type my question & wait for an answer?
<zoredache> welcome
<zoredache> !ask | mib_ftk7r88c
<ubottu> mib_ftk7r88c: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DetroitLiberty> what's the easiset way to change my audio output device?
<DetroitLiberty> I'v sucessfully paired my A2DP Bluetooth device with my LinuxBox, I just need to tell it to send all audio to it instead of the computer speakers
<Walzmyn> i'm trying to learn XFCE here, what's the file browser?
<iliketofrolic667> applications->accesories thunar
<forces> http://4gifs.com/gallery/d/66946-2/Scorpion_escalator.gif <<--- LOL!
<DetroitLiberty> How do I set it to lock the edge of the workspace, so that when I mouse to the edge of my workspace it doesn't keep going to desktop #2
<DetroitLiberty> I changed it yesterday, now I can't remember how to change it back
<JackVermicelli> Hiyas. Just installed xubuntu alongside XP on a machine with a second HDD that I use for media. How can I get the second HDD to mount?
<Slonkie> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Slonkie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Slonkie> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<JackVermicelli> Thanks.
<Slonkie> I'm guessing your media partition is ntfs, check the last link :).
<JackVermicelli> It is.
<JackVermicelli> I mounted my xp partition as /windows during gparted in setup, kind of winging it.
<Slonkie> did you check your /media/ folder ?
<JackVermicelli> er...
<JackVermicelli> cdroms, floppies.
<JackVermicelli> Ubiquity I meant, not gparted.
<Slonkie> try mounting it then
<JackVermicelli> Is the command just "mount"? I think I tried that.
<JackVermicelli> "mount /dev/sdb1" I mean.
<JackVermicelli> Got it mounted. Now just tracking down how to have it more handy (desktop icon?) than /dev/media/mediadrive/.
<Slonkie> Try checking this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-121090.html
<Slonkie> Seems pretty easy tbh
<JackVermicelli> Yeah.
<JackVermicelli> Except that I goofed it up. >.<
<JackVermicelli> Clicking to launch it now gives me its .desktop fie.
<JackVermicelli> file.
<Slonkie> does it work when you double click it?
<JackVermicelli> Nope.
<Slonkie> Suspecting it should be placed in another dir.
<JackVermicelli> I'm guessing that means "/media/mediadrive/" is not a valid command.
<Slonkie> well. try opening the desktop dir with thunar
<Slonkie> the shortcuts doesn't show, i think it might have to be placed in another dir to work as a desktop link.
<JackVermicelli> ah. It shows it, but I dont' have permission to open it.
<Slonkie> I'm thinking /usr/local/share/desktop-directories/
<JackVermicelli> But sudo thunar doesn't have permission either.
<Slonkie> not sure tho.
<JackVermicelli> No such place.
<JackVermicelli> oh. No local in tha tchain, but right otherwise.
<Slonkie> ask SiDi !
<Slonkie> Surely he knows it :D
 * SiDi wonders where Slonkie has seen a SiDi !
<JackVermicelli> Hiya, Sidi
<SiDi> well, hello
<JackVermicelli> Or SiDi, rather.
<JackVermicelli> Would you happen to know how I can create a desktop launcher to the root of sdb1?
<SiDi> Slonkie, i'm out of strawberries. Drama.
<SiDi> JackVermicelli: that would open thunar to /dev/sdb1's mount point ?
<JackVermicelli> Right.
<SiDi> Alright
<SiDi> type in a terminal :
<JackVermicelli> ah! I left thunar out of my command...
<Slonkie> lol
<SiDi> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/thunar.desktop ~/.local/share/mydevsd1thunar.desktop
<JackVermicelli> That did it.
<SiDi> and then open mydevsdb1.desktop with a text editor
<SiDi> (or not, if it's already done :P)
 * SiDi goes back to his tasty food.
 * JackVermicelli points at his brain and shakes his head
<SiDi> If it can make you feel better about what your brain forgets, I've got a friend who forgot this morning's exam today.
<JackVermicelli> eesh
<SiDi> I managed not to laugh when phoning him and asking him why he didn't come :d
<JackVermicelli> hah
<JackVermicelli> Anything particularly gruesome in the way or repercussions?
<JackVermicelli> of*
<SiDi> he'll go to the second session cause he'll have 0/20 :/
<SiDi> the problem is that, with his current marks, he couldn't really afford that. If he doesnt have over 10 at all his other exams he's likely to fail his degree
<JackVermicelli> :-/
<JackVermicelli> Thanks again Slonkie, and I appreciate the brain jog, SiDi.
<SiDi> no problem
<Slonkie> :P
<Slonkie> I'm trying ti add an application to be default for an filetype, but when i do, i doesn't open the file when i press the file, it just opens the applications - should i add something special to the launcher to make it open the file in the application? :P
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> if i'm right it's %f
<SiDi> or %F
<Slonkie> doesn't work, i guess it's just the application which is rubbish
<JackVermicelli> I've got mp3s on that second drive, and I can play them with vlc, but by default they're associated with Listen. Listen will launch directly, but not by clicking an mp3. Can I make fix that?
<SiDi> it'll add the name of the file to the command
<SiDi> but the app has to support opening files via arguments
<SiDi> for instance if you do this with my bt client, it'd be "reztorrent --add %f"
<JackVermicelli> s/make//
 * SiDi was disconnected
<SiDi> right click the mp3 -> open with -> listen
<Slonkie> JackVermicelli afaik that's a know problem which is being fixed
<JackVermicelli> Alright. Thanks.
<JackVermicelli> That doesn't work either, SiDi.
<SiDi> It works with Exaile
<JackVermicelli> I'll try something else.
<Slonkie> yea it works with anything else than Listen
<SiDi> probably listen can't take files in argument ;)
<ramrod> strange im runngin 8.10 and some updates are held back
<ramrod> linux generic, headers, restricted modules generic
<ramrod> and a lot of open office updates
<JackVermicelli> Is Exaile something you'd recommend?
<SiDi> JackVermicelli: not if you're low on RAM, it's hungry
<SiDi> but apart from that it's a lovely player
<JackVermicelli> uhkay
<SiDi> its still on version 0.2.14, under development
<JackVermicelli> I'm a fan of foobar2000, but I haven't found anything quite in that vein yet.
<SiDi> the 0.3 should land in october *hopefully*
<SiDi> I used to use Winamp
<SiDi> from ~2.9 to the 5.xx
<Slonkie> Banshee ftw
<SiDi> till i quit windows actually :p
<SiDi> Slonkie: Banshee = Mono, right ?
<JackVermicelli> Never used winamp. I get funny looks for saying that.
<Slonkie> Mono?
<JackVermicelli> Monaural?
<SiDi> Mono, c#, .net, microsoft
<Slonkie> no idea :O
<SiDi> yeh, Banshee = gnome + mono libs
 * SiDi prefers Exaile ! :O
<Slonkie> I just use it basicly because it's capable of syncronising with my iPod :(
<Slonkie> I would prefer Amarok, but it just wont work for me :(
 * SiDi would never buy an iPod :P
<SiDi> oh, why ?
<Slonkie> well kinda hard to explain.. but i'm not able to see the anthing else than volume control and play/pause buttons
<SiDi> exaile got an ipod plugin btw :p
<SiDi> Slonkie: try to install Qt then :d
<Slonkie> i tried #amarok and tried 3 different methods they told me
<Slonkie> I did try
<SiDi> http://xkcd.com/
<Slonkie> haha
<JackVermicelli> Is xubuntu pretty trim of gnome/kde dependencies, OOB? Or, should I let that concern influence what I install at all?
<SiDi> There wont be any KDE deps
<SiDi> there are a few "gnome" apps, but there isnt any libgnome dep, afaik
<JackVermicelli> thanks again.
<JackVermicelli> Leaning toward quodlibet or lxmusic, from what I'm seeing.
<SiDi> Not exactly like there's a lack of choice :D
<JackVermicelli> LX was my first choice after briefly doing some research, but it's not in the repos.
<JackVermicelli> I'll look into tomorrow. Up way too late.
<JackVermicelli> Later.
<Slonkie> bye
<FelineMonstrosit> Hi. When I switched on my computer yesterday my resolution was fine. I went to the Display Settings window to check and it was 1024*768 as it was meant to be. Now today when I switch it on everything's gone all funny so I checked out my resolution and it's at 960*540 and there is no option to set it back to 1024*768! How do I get it back??
<SiDi> Did you have system updates by the meanwhile ?
<FelineMonstrosit> Yes
<SiDi> Which ?
<SiDi> Any kernel / driver updates ?
<FelineMonstrosit> I'm not sure. There were a lot of updates so I just installed them all at once (I only recently installed Xubuntu onto this computer)
<FelineMonstrosit> I expect there were some kernel or driver updates.
<FelineMonstrosit> Is there any way I can manually set the resolution, i.e. using terminal?
<SiDi> FelineMonstrosit: was it an update or upgrade ?
<SiDi> you can modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf for that
<FelineMonstrosit> An update. I'm going to upgrade to 9.04 today.
<FelineMonstrosit> I've opened xorg.conf but I see no values I can edit
<FelineMonstrosit> there is this:
<FelineMonstrosit> Section "Device"
<FelineMonstrosit> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<FelineMonstrosit> EndSection
<FelineMonstrosit> Section "Monitor"
<FelineMonstrosit> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<FelineMonstrosit> EndSection
<FelineMonstrosit> Section "Screen"
<FelineMonstrosit> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<FelineMonstrosit> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<FelineMonstrosit> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<FelineMonstrosit> EndSection
<SiDi> alright, upgrade to 9.04 first
<SiDi> it'll likely change your kernel/drivers/xorg.conf anyways
<FelineMonstrosit> OK then
<HeimTest> /join #ubuntu
<SiDi> !info dbus-1
<ubottu> Package dbus-1 does not exist in jaunty
<SiDi> !info libdbus-1-3
<ubottu> libdbus-1-3 (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.12-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 121 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Pres-Gas> Whoops, don't accidentally close your vmware workstation window whilst deleting a snapshot
<Pres-Gas> Fortunately, I have a backup of the vm
<cheesa> what is the commando in terminal to get system info?
<vinnl> cheesa, which info?
<cheesa> 	
<cheesa> Graphics Card
<vinnl> cheesa, see the first hit at http://www.google.com/search?client=googlet&btnI=Im+Feeling+Lucky&q=find+out+graphics+card+linux
<cheesa> ok
<cheesa> thanks
<cheesa> i had via card
<cheesa> how will i get in via drivers
<ablomen> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vinnl> Perhaps Applications->System->Hardware Drivers?
<ablomen> vinnl, there shouldnt be via closed source drives
<ablomen> *drivers
<vinnl> Ah OK
<cheesa> grr can not get the drivers to  works
<cheesa> will not aubuto have auto drivers for unichrome pro
<ablomen> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome << thats the unichrome driver, should be installed by default
<cheesa> oki
<cheesa> i can onley get 800^600 screen
<cheesa> dunno how to do now?
<ablomen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<cheesa> oki
<ball> brb, rebooting
<cheesa> the packet manager say its installed
<cheesa> but i can onley get 800^600 screen
<cheesa> ablomen do you know why?
<cheesa> oh
<cheesa> any one knows other drivers then openchrome for via?
<Voodo> hi
<Voodo> anyone here? :)
<Voodo> ive got some problem with xubuntu 9.04
<Voodo> namely, how can i set the video driver to vesa
<Voodo> i get black screen after the loader finishes
<ball> What is your display adaptor?
<Voodo> s3 savage4
<Voodo> its a laptop
<Voodo> amilo d
<ball> brb, phone
<Voodo> ok
<Voodo> i used the cd to install coz i have only 128 mb on it
<Voodo> ram , i mean
<Voodo> tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , but it only configures the keyboard layout and stuff like that, couldnt change the video driver
<Voodo> also tried from the recovery menu the repair brokken packages and try to auto repair graphic problems
<Voodo> didnt work
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Voodo> ye, i have it installed
<Voodo> its ok, without any error message
<Voodo> the only problem seems to be with the video driver
<Voodo> black screen after loading
<Voodo> when i put it to a crt, it works perfectly
<charlie-tca> then what is the black screen on?
<zoredache> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Voodo> nothing, complete black screne after the loading bur completes
<Voodo> bar not bur
<Voodo> its on the laptop screen's
<Voodo> so i guess that the problem is with the vga driver for the laptop, or something wrong with the laptop screen (which i doubt coz i saw the install all the time)
<Voodo> from what i understood from forums and wikis it says i'd have to change the video driver to vesa
<Voodo> ok sry ubottu, reflex
<Voodo> so, anyone knows the answer for how to change it? :)
<zoredache> !x | Voodo
<ubottu> Voodo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<zoredache> have you seed that page?
<Voodo> no i havent
<Voodo> thats why i came here
<Voodo> and still black screen
<ball> Voodo: don't change it to VESA if you can avoid that.
<ball> I would install Xubuntu 8.10, it may work better.
<ball> 9.04 seems to have introduced some problems.
<Voodo> i am kinda new to linux, and it was the only solution i saw
<ball> (at least on my box)
<Voodo> thanks, i'll try
<zoredache> the fact that it works on your crt should be telling you that the video card is supported...  The problem is that you are trying to use the wrong resolution for the display
<Voodo> if the resolution is higher than the screen can provide, than shouldnt it be just a part of the screen showing, not completely black?
<ball> No.
<ball> zoredache: sadly Jaunty does that by default on some monitors.
<ball> zoredache: though that may vary with display driver.
<ball> Voodo: 8.10 may fix that for you.
<Voodo> im downloading it right now, altho i'll try to set the resolution first
<ball> Voodo: how can you do that if the screen's black?
<Voodo> got it on a lcd now
<Voodo> + i can go into root
<Voodo> right now im downloading the updates for xubuntu by itself, and see what it does to it
<ball> Ah, well if it can remember your choice of display mode, then you're onto a winner.
<ball> What's the visible diagonal of your CRT?
<ball> (of the picture)
<Voodo> well its a full screen, max resolution on the crt
<Voodo> and its a low-res on the lcd right now
<ball> Voodo: that's not what I asked.
<ball> Do you have a tape measure to hand?
<Voodo> im affraid i dont understand what ur asking
<Voodo> you mean a ruler?
<ball> A ruler would work too, at a push.
<ball> just measure the hight of the picture.
<Voodo> the laptop's screen is 14" if thats what u ask
<ball> Ah okay, hang on then.
<ball> (I forgot this was a laptop)
<Voodo> about 20 cm
<Voodo> :)
<ball> Voodo: do you have the laptop's manual?
<Voodo> sadly no
<Voodo> but if u wanna know the max resolution it can handle its 1024x768
<ball> That was my guess.
<ball> Set it to 1024x768 at 60 Hz and reboot
<ball> if it works, great.
<ball> If not, fall back to 8.10
<Voodo> its a very old one, at least 7 years old
<ball> I suppose that is old for a laptop
<Voodo> well, 1ghz celeron+128mb ram :)
<ball> Can you upgrade the RAM?
<ball> I wouldn't try Xubuntu on a machine with less than 512 Mbytes
<Voodo> problem is, even if i could get SD, i dont know where is it exactly located inside
<Voodo> otherwise i would
<charlie-tca> ball, it works fine even on 256
<charlie-tca> 128 is kinda slow
<ball> charlie-tca: wouldn't leave much room for apps though.
<Voodo> nah, only thing i wanna use this laptop for is online poekr
<Voodo> poker*
<ball> Ah, that might work then :-)
<Voodo> got tired when win xp crashed on media player and poker
<jiho> HI everyone. I am having trouble with thunar in Jaunty. On a folder with only many numeric names, the order seems to be kind of random when I sort by name
<jiho> =when I swicth to another sorting method and then go back to name, everything is OK. but then when I navigate out of the folder and then back in the order is scrambled again
<jiho> anyone seeing something similar
<jiho> ?
<ball> I hadn't noticed.
<ball> ...but I don't use thunar intensively
<charlie-tca> if it is numeric, it should be sorting either high to low or low to high?
<jiho> well, by name it sorts low to high
<jiho> but htne when I come back to the folder it does not seem to be sorted at all
<jiho> although the order is not random (it is the same each time I come back)
<charlie-tca> Is the arrow on name?
<charlie-tca> or is it on some other column?
<jiho> I am using compact view
<jiho> so no arrow
<zoredache> jiho: can you switch it and look and see if the same behavior happens in the detailed view
<charlie-tca> click view, select detailed, see where it is. Maybe that is affecting the order?
<jiho> yes the issue is the same even in detailed view
<jiho> with the arrow on name and sorted correctly
<jiho> it is very sctrange. I was trying to put up a script so that you could test that
<jiho> but it seem to work OK on my dummy test folder
<jiho> it is just a problem with the real one
<jiho> let me do some more testing and I will get back to you. Thanks for the answers so far anyway
<zoredache> you mentioned the names where mostly numeric..  are you seeing something like 10.a 100.a 1.a 2.a 21.a 22.a 23.a 3.a perhaps?
<zoredache> sorting files that have numerical names is a bit tricky if you expect to sort by the numerical value
<jiho> zoredache: no they are only numeric actually: 1,2,3,4 etc.
<jiho> and the ordering works when I as for it
<jiho> it's just that it does not stick
<jiho> so I think I have "pinpointed" the problem
<jiho> it happens (at least) when the directories names are all numeric and go over 100
<jiho> try this :
<jiho> #!/bin/bash
<jiho> dir="foo"
<jiho> for (( i = 1; i < 140; i++ )); do mkdir -p $dir/$i; done
<jiho> thunar $dir
<jiho> exit 0
<jiho> now sort by name (it should be the case already)
<jiho> navigate out (with the path bar on the top for example) and back it
<jiho> the dirs from 1 to 9 are OK and then the order is garbled
<jiho> back it -> back in
<jiho> is it a problem on my system or is someone else seeing it?
<zoredache> wow, I am seeing it, given a folder created by that script... that is bizaree
<jiho> ahh glad I am not the only one ;)
<jiho> so that's abug in thunar I guess
<zoredache> it seems to be repeatable, you probably need to submit a bit
<zoredache> bug*
<jiho> I am looking for bug reports now
<jiho> OK I don't find anything with "thunar order" or "thunar sort"
<jiho> so I'll report it
<artistxe> hey :) an alternative to synaptic package manager for xubuntu. is there a decent one ?
<jiho> and in the mean time use nautilus
<jiho> grrr
<jiho> thanks for your help in testing it
<zoredache> artistxe: apt-get + apt-cache  or aptitude
<jiho> artistxe: you have the "add and remove software" thingy, which is supposed to be more user firendly
<artistxe> well. apt-get is terminal. I know that alternative. the problem is when I use synaptic to search for anything it shows no results. I have all of the repos enabled .
<artistxe> this I know because of apt-get
<artistxe> search function works perfectly on my other laptop , but not here ( same version 8.10)
<titan_ark> hey, got a small noob doubt
<titan_ark> i need to format and install win xp
<Voodo> ahahhaa, ball, i succeded, set the resolution to fix 1024x768, 60 hz, and now even the crt wont show it :D
<titan_ark> i found this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , but is there another way?
<artistxe> okay. how to search in aptitude then ???
<artistxe> weird. double clicking in terminal....
<jiho> zoredache: what's you ubuntu version for the bug report please?
<titan_ark> anyone???
<zoredache> 9.04
<jiho> zoredache: ok, if it is different from mine (jaunty). you can add it to this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/376156
<jiho> thanks again
<artistxe> okay. different question. how to rebuild the search index in synaptic ?
<zoredache> titan_ark: put in your windows xp disk and boot it up?  When you get to the disk partitioner portion of the install delete everything
<artistxe> above the search box it says "rebuilding search index" but does not seem to be doing anything
<charlie-tca> "sudo
<charlie-tca> update-apt-xapian-index"
<charlie-tca> well, all on one line, in a terminal
<ball> Voodo: any luck?
<titan_ark> zoredache: i already have xo installed on a separate partition. I want to format it and then re-install it
<artistxe> charlie-tca, thanks. but got it working somehow ...
<charlie-tca> Okay.
<artistxe> charlie-tca, xapian ???
<charlie-tca> That rebuilds the index in synaptic
<Voodo> ball
 * artistxe save command anyway for possible future use . thanks again
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Voodo> i've set it to 1024x768, and now even the crt wont work
<Voodo> tried mode3 with svgalib
<Voodo> black screen also
<zoredache> put in the disk and reinstall then.  When the system is done installing you'll need to reinatall the grub bootloader.
<Voodo> so im bringing the heavy magnets and installing xubuntu 8.04: )
<zoredache> !grub > titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark, please see my private message
<ball> svgalib should be irrelevant
<titan_ark> zoredache: yup i know that :)
<titan_ark> oh oki shall have a look at that link :) thanks a ton
<ball> Voodo: be aware that it may simply not boot because you have so little RAM
<Voodo> it did boot on the crt, so ram shouldnt be the source of the problem
<ball> Why 8.04 instead of 8.10 ?
<Voodo> coz i couldnt find 8.10 on xubuntu.com
<Voodo> and right now i got another problem, i only got dvds, dont have any cd s :D
<Voodo> image wont burn to dvd
<Voodo> the gods are against me :D
<titan_ark> zoredache: well, i did see that link before. had a doubt. I do not have a 9.04 installer as i did an upgrade from 8.10. will i need the jaunty installer now?
<zoredache> titan_ark: your 8.10 cd should be fine to fix grub
<titan_ark> ok thats cool :)
<titan_ark> need to get a hang of what is to be done, its overwhelming!
<ball> Voodo: try 8.04 then, iirc that was an LTS.
<zoredache> titan_ark: Remember, while  nothing should break, it would be best to have a backup of any important files if you don't already have one...
<charlie-tca> Voodo: the image should burn to a dvd, it just wastes most of it.
<Voodo> ye, i already downloaded it, but the problem is, i got shitloads of dvds, but not a singel CD, and image wont burn to a dvd sadly
<Voodo> nero said i need the same type
<Voodo> hm, altho i might just hard copy it
<ball> Voodo: pop out to the shop, or put it on a USB flash stick?
<charlie-tca> copy don't work. It has to be burned.
<titan_ark> zoredache: yeah il try to back up as much as i can. no more free space thats y i cant take the trouble of reinstalling xp and jaunty again :P
<Voodo> shops are closed here at this time, and the biggest usb i have is 64 mb :)
<Voodo> this isnt my day, i sense :)
<titan_ark> zoredache: is it also possible to increase the 10 sec time to select the OS to boot?
<ball> Voodo: set fire to your laptop.
<Voodo> nah i like a challange :D
<titan_ark> zordaine: you there?
<titan_ark> shall try this for now I guess. Thanks again. High time i get some sleep.
<zoredache> titan_ark: only somewhat here... I am at work... yes you can change the timeout
<zoredache> titan_ark: it is an adjustment to your /boot/grub/menu.lst I am not sure what off the top of my head search around a bit the grub docs will have the answer
<Voodo> well, hard copy didnt work, so i got the task for tomorrow
<Voodo> thanks for the help anyway :)
<IamNoobOnLinux> When I open my laptop it says, A fsck failed, a manual fsck must be performed, then the system restarted
<IamNoobOnLinux> but I have no idea how to do this lol
<charlie-tca> select recovery mode in the menu, when the next menu comes up, select root. Then do what it told you to
<charlie-tca> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<IamNoobOnLinux> ok
<IamNoobOnLinux> performaing this
<IamNoobOnLinux> seems liek codeblocks did somethign wrong to my os
<Slonkie> I installed an application in xubuntu which isen't able to see that i have a printer installed, is there anyway to fix this?
<IamNoobOnLinux> Btw I have another question, I downloaded all updtae, then all my menu bars went away
<rip0> hello
<artistxe> Slonkie : just a guess but the apps config file may need to be edited ?
<Slonkie> I have no idea artistxe :/
<Slonkie> It's not an freeware/open source
<artistxe> what app , Slonkie ?
<Slonkie> It's Maple 12
<artistxe> was that required by the course ( instead of MathLab) ?
<artistxe> although MathLab is very expensive...
<charlie-tca> !panels | IamNoobOnLinux
<ubottu> IamNoobOnLinux: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Slonkie> well artistxe, just the math application i prefer - and this one i get free from the school :)
<artistxe> Slonkie. anyway. there must be a config file somewhere for the program.
<artistxe> home dir , in .Maple12 maybe ?
<artistxe> lucky ppl. that get free programs from scholl and not just student discounts
<Slonkie> yes there's one
<rip0> i've got a xubuntu question: i installed xubuntu 9.04 on an eeepc 1000h, everything is fine so far. but it takes about 25 seconds to boot from grub to the login manager, but another 40 seconds until all panels are loaded
<rip0> how can i find out what causes this long loading time?
<charlie-tca> Maybe bootchart?
<Slonkie> But this problem seems to apear after i updated to 9.04 :(
<rip0> bootchart is not installed
<rip0> i have installed preload, some eeepc-specific scripts and opera
<charlie-tca> Install bootchart. It will give you details about what is starting and how long each thing takes.
<charlie-tca> It might be preload causing it too
<charlie-tca> preload normally is not necessary anymore on modern Xubuntu
<rip0> but it does only log until the window-manager is started, or am i wrong?
<charlie-tca> I don't remember. I thought it logged all the way to the desktop, but I might be wrong
<rip0> Ok, I will give it a try
<rip0> Bootchart only logs until the window manager starts, telling me 24 seconds
<charlie-tca> hmmmm
<charlie-tca> well, I can think of a lot of answers at this point, none of which should be here.
<rip0> ok
<rip0> I will reinstall the whole system, and search for the problem-causing app
<rip0> Thanks for your help and time
<Slonkie> Is there a build in partitioner in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Yes, it just is not installed by default. install "gparted"
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: don't forget, you can not partition or change a disk that is in use.
<Slonkie> no heh
<vojacekj> hi
<Slonkie> What filesystem should i use for a storage partition in linux?
<vojacekj> i have problem with
<ball> ext2
<Slonkie> something that automaticly mounts preferably
<vojacekj> LPT under pascal
<ball> Slonkie: make it ext3
<charlie-tca> ext3
<ball> vojacekj: what's LPT?
<charlie-tca> You can mount any automatically by adding it to fstab
<charlie-tca> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vojacekj> port
<Slonkie> well that's not "automaticly" charlie-tca - then i have to do manual work :|
<Slonkie> I guess there's no other way in xubuntu but to mount.
<charlie-tca> No, the only manual work is adding it to fstab. Then it will mount when you log in
<Slonkie> im aware of that
<charlie-tca> I do it all the time with NFS partitions
<ball> Slonkie: right, but you only edit fstab once
<ball> ...and it works from that point forwards.
<ball> (until your disk dies or cows fall from the sky)
<SiDi> cows fall
<SiDi> with a good catapult, indeed
<vojacekj> hallo
<vojacekj> can somebody help me with printer port
<Slonkie> As i just said, i am aware of that ball.
<vojacekj> under pascal (Borland or freepascal)
<vojacekj> hm?
<charlie-tca> You might want to direct that to the program maintainers, vojacekj
<charlie-tca> If the printer works in Xubuntu, it should work in any app
<vojacekj> but i have problem because i use for borland pascal DosBox and under it a can not send any data to port
<ball> Slonkie: then I don't understand your complaint.
<charlie-tca> vojacekj: does the printer work in xubuntu?
<ball> vojacekj: that sounds like a DosBox question
<Slonkie> I don't understand why xubuntu doesn't automaticly mount (WITHOUT adding to fstab) people say that ubuntu does
<SiDi> Slonkie: thunar does afaik :O
<charlie-tca> because we use different apps than they do, I think
<SiDi> when i plug an usb key or hdd, it gets mounted
<vojacekj> i have program in pascal and us it to send data to port but under dosbox it doesnt run and in freepascal i dont know command to send data to port
<SiDi> Slonkie: ps aux | grep gvfs ?
<vojacekj> the printer doesnt work corectly
<ball> vojacekj: doesn't work correctly from Xubuntu applications?
<ball> ...or just from Pascal?
<ball> Slonkie: it automatically mounts external drives.
<ball> ...might even do internal ones if you ask it nicely.
<vojacekj> no i have printer on usb port but i have scanner on printer port and it doesnt work but it can be only in scanner because it is old
<charlie-tca> vojacekj: does dosbox use old dos commands or linux commands?
<charlie-tca> DOS never had USB to try and use it.
<vojacekj> i think dos commands but dosbox i use for turbopascal only
<vojacekj> no usb i use under xubuntu
<ball> Dosbox shouldn't know or care whether the printer's plugged into parallel, serial or USB though, surely?
<charlie-tca> DOS always cared about the ports, specifically
<ball> It's just a device file that accepts PCL, PostScript or whatever
<ball> EscP
<ball> charlie-tca: I'm surprised Dosbox doesn't let you redirect lpt to a Linux printer though
<charlie-tca> Maybe it does allow it, I don't know.
<charlie-tca> I don't use dosbox
<charlie-tca> but I did do a lot of DOS programming
<vojacekj> ok but want to make program
<vojacekj> and with it
<ball> charlie-tca: I remember DOS too, but once it's virtualised...
<vojacekj> i want to control thing pluged on port like some led or ect
<ball> vojacekj: then unplug your scanner.
<ball> Wait, why use DOSBOX for that?
<vojacekj> yes it is because i have just 1 port
<vojacekj> because i am writting program in turbopascal in dosbox
<ball> vojacekj: add another parallel port and consider using a native Pascal compiler.
<vojacekj> and how?
<ball> vojacekj: people in #pascal will probably suggest FreePascal.  There's also gpc
<ball> ...and probably others.
<ball> I love Pascal.
<artistxe> he was a great guy   ;)
<vojacekj> >D
<ball> rocko: Illinois?
<rocko> ball why do you want to know?
<ball> rocko: I'm near Kankakee.
<rocko> kankakee state park?
<rocko> hmm interesting that you say that ball
<vojacekj> i have just one question about pascal dont know someone command in freepascal in library x86 for printer port?
<vojacekj> in library oldlinux it is i thing ioperm
<vojacekj> or some thing like it
<SiDi> vojacekj: #pascal
<vojacekj> there is nobody
<SiDi> well, this nobody knows about pascal more than any people here ;)
<vojacekj> oks thanks
<ball> vojacekj: I'm usually in there.
<ball> ...but not today because I have dishes to wash.
<ball> bye all
<SiDi> bb ball
<vojacekj> bey
<IamNoobOnLinux> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<IamNoobOnLinux> I runned sfck manually
<IamNoobOnLinux> did shutdow
<IamNoobOnLinux> but not it tells me it's impossible to start server x
<IamNoobOnLinux> omg... I am confuse
<Ironicus> Ya it is working again
<Ironicus> Now I need to reset panels
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Ironicus> it does nohign when I do xfce4-panel
<charlie-tca> You have no panels?
<Ironicus> I downloaded some update, when I rebooted
<charlie-tca> I would suggest clicking the link to help.ubuntu.com and delete the hidden files
<Ironicus> no more panels
<Ironicus> then I constructed some panels by myself, but there missing some things
<charlie-tca> what is missing?
<Ironicus> I had only a smallsquare for panels settings
<Ironicus> I am new to linux
<Ironicus> Then I tried to build somthing decent
<Ironicus> But I just want to install xubuntu again
<charlie-tca> See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<Ironicus> but it doesn't start from my cd
<Ironicus> maybe hardware break
<jason__> hello
<jason__> how do I mount my windows share folder?
<jason__> I have hard time
<dsmith_> I use /windows
<dsmith_> edit fstab
<dsmith_> create the directory
<dsmith_> need to know the partition
<jason__> well I prefer gui mode instead of text
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> that doesn;t make any sense
<jason__> graphic mode SAMBA
<dsmith_>  /etc/fstab is a config file
<jason__> I used Samba program
<jason__> it is gui mode
<jason__> not via terminal
<dsmith_> hmm run a seach on smaba shares or pickup a book on it
<dsmith_> I thought you meant partitions sorry
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jason__> yes
<jason__> networking silly :)
<Walzmyn> how do i turn up the volume?
<charlie-tca> use the mixer app on the panel
<Walzmyn> it comes up empty
<charlie-tca> select controls, add master
<Walzmyn> better
<Walzmyn> thanks
<code08> alright this is a dumb question but i can't figure it out
<code08> how do i get dvds to play
<code08> i already have the gstreamer stuff and installed the dvdread4 thing
<code08> when i put in a dvd it says that it cant open the location
<brandonban6> hey guys, can anyone recommend a descent slideshow creator? I'm checking out dvd-slideshow and manslide
<Walzmyn> When I log in, I get a message asking if I want to make KDE my default session because XFCE is not installed on my system - but here I am running XFCE
#xubuntu 2009-05-14
<artistxe> Walzmyn, what does your .dmrc file read ???
<artistxe> Walzmyn ?
<jmichaelx> upon log-in, in xubuntu jaunty, i am being met with a good dozen or so error notifications saying, "unable to contact the xfce trash service". would anyone know how this might be corrected??
<MTec007> where can i change my settings for my system fan temps? it goes to 64/65C before the fan kicks on. thats incredibly dangerous.
<MTec007> i'd rather leave the fan running non stop but i dont know if that is smart.
<zoredache> Running it all the time wouldn't hurt as long as you don't mind replacing the fan every 2-3 years...  Dunno how to change the settings though.
<meeesche> Hey there
<meeesche> soo... linux!
<zoredache> !hi | meeesche
<ubottu> meeesche: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<meeesche> thanks
<meeesche> is this said "freenode IRC Network"?
<knome> meeesche, yes.
<meeesche> sweet
<jmichaelx> upon log-in, in xubuntu jaunty, i am being met with a good dozen or so error notifications saying, "unable to contact the xfce trash service". would anyone know how this might be corrected??
<meeesche> does anyone know of a linux program to map network drives?
<zoredache> meeesche: linux doesn't have drive letters like windows.  You mount a network filesystem into the existing folder structure.  If you want to access windows shares you probably should be looking at smbfs.
<meeesche> right, the drives usually are accessed by windows.
<meeesche> for instance: n:\ or s:\
<R1cochet_> since i moved to 9.04 i cant use the volume controls on my hp notebook. anyway that i can restore their function?
<meeesche> I had a problem with my laptop led lights, and there was a "fix" available via synaptics
<meeesche> seems like a similar problem
<meeesche> is synaptics just unusable on live cd?
<meeesche> :P
<yeason> I'm at a loss here... does anybody know why/have solution for clipping when watching movies on a monitor set as secondary monitor? basically I get a horizontal separation in the image aka horizontal clipping
<yeason> I'm using the nvidia-glx-180 drivers, I have it all configured and set to use a 60hz refresh rate(the highest_
<yeason> err... that was supposed to be 'TV set as second monitor"
<knome> yeason, different ratio resolution maybe?
<yeason> perhaps... although it works fine in windows, which is the frustrating thing
<yeason> it also doesn't appear to happen 100% of the time...
<xub> hi everyone, this is my first time here, didn't even know there was a xubuntu chan ;p
<xub> wow, a lot more calmer here hehe
<R1cochet_> yep welcome
<xub> thx
<xub> i have a minor question, just now my CD was spinning mad because i think i started a read-intensive process, the whole system reacted really slow,
<xub> so in the future, where can i see what components are using max CPU and max write/read?
<Myrtti> applications - system - system monitor
<xub> thx, but oh dear, i can't find the applications at the top, and i can't add it with '+add new items' when i right click, how can this be resolved?
<R1cochet_> its xfce menu
<xub> i doubt it's xfce since it says in the 2.26.1
<R1cochet_> r u on xubuntu or ubuntu?
<xub> and strangely enough it says that i have ubuntu, but that's maybe because xubuntu is based on ubuntu? :S
<xub> release 9.04 (jaunty)
<R1cochet_> r u on xubuntu or ubuntu?
<R1cochet_> u need the menu drop down in the panel right?
<xub> well, that's the strange thing, the wallpaper is 100% xubuntu, but in system monitor it says ubuntu
<xub> yea
<R1cochet_> yes they all say ubuntu in sys mon
<R1cochet_> rt click on panel add> xfce menu
<R1cochet_> !
<xub> ah, phew, thanx for clearing that up ;p
<xub> let's see, configuring...
<xub> yeah that's exactly what i was looking for, thank you very much, R1cochet_ !
<R1cochet_> np
<Carlis> Hi
<R1cochet_> hi
<raevol> hi
<Carlis> I need to install a flash, I already downloaded it but I don`t know to install it in xubuntu
<Carlis> How do i do it ?
<Carlis> anybody can help me ?
<xub> carlis
<xub> you need to go to youtube.com
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> and then ?
<xub> and select a random video, preferably about linus torvalds talking about LIBERTA!!!
<xub> ok sorry
<xub> so you have to view a video
<xub> and there it will say (instead of video) that you don't have the right software
<xub> with a link, you follow that link (leads to adobe)
<Carlis> I need to install the flash
<raevol> noooooooooooo
<xub> yes i know
<raevol> xub no
<xub> wat
<raevol> carlis
<xub> :S
<raevol> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xub> oh
<R1cochet_> ty raevol
<xub> that's ... a possibility ;p
<R1cochet_> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<R1cochet_> thats the answer
<xub> damn i just see that my firefox has crashed or else i would google what 'xubuntu-restricted-extras' means
<Carlis> ok
<raevol> there is no package named that, it's just ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Carlis> Thank you for ur help
<raevol> np
<xub> no problem, i'm sorry for the noob-support i was trying to give ;p
<xub> i'm not as an advanced user myself, but am glad to share the knowledge that i've already obtained
<raevol> no worries xub, i've just been down that road of tears :)
<R1cochet_> umm i have xubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<raevol> that exists?
<raevol> well, the other works ttoo
<xub> carlis, if you are wondering what it is:
<xub> Installing this package will pull in support for MP3 playback and decoding, Java runtime environment, Microsoft fonts, Flash plugin, DVD playback, and LAME (to create compressed audio files).
<xub> Please note that this does not install libdvdcss2, and will not let you play encrypted DVDs. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs.
<xub> maybe it's best if i do that as well, but seeing as i have a liveCD running it would be pretty useless lol
<R1cochet_> lol yes it would
<R1cochet_> but u will get to watch a dvd :)
<xub> well actually, this says otherwise: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xub> but i'm gonna use vlc to watch video's so i'm not gonna worry about that anyways :P
<xub> damn, vlc portable is just soo ftw, pack it on your usb, grab your external drive, and watch almost everything at someone else's comp <3
<R1cochet_> lol
<titan_ark> but vlc doesnt play VCDs and DVDs :S
<titan_ark> why is that
<xub> that's weird, it has to normally...
<xub> (at least on a XP machine)
<R1cochet_> u need libdvdread4
<R1cochet_> and libdvdccss2
<Carlis> ok xub
<Carlis> Thank you for ur help
<xub> wow, even for VLC? didn't VLC incorporate all the codecs within itself?
<R1cochet_> those r codecs
<R1cochet_> not decss
<xub> aah, ok
<xub> of course, for encrypted dvd's
<titan_ark> on xp yes it does
<R1cochet_> u have to install lidvdread4 then after that u can install libdvdcss2
<titan_ark> i meant on xubuntu
<R1cochet_> grab it through synaptic
<titan_ark> cool shall do :)
<xub> interesting, learned something again today ^_^
<xub> * making a persistent USB startup disk *
<xub> * fingers crossed *  ;p
<titan_ark> R1cochet: noob query. how do i do it from the terminal?
<titan_ark> cant seem to get the apt get command right :S
<xub> my guess would be apt install ...
<xub> no w8
<xub> sudo apt-get install [ ... ]
<R1cochet_> sudo apt-get install "package"
<xub> ^_^
<titan_ark> ah yeah the hypen "-"
<titan_ark> :| foolish me :(
<xub> no reason to feel foolish, you must be glad that you're learning :)
<xub> and you're able to learn!
<xub> and so am i
<titan_ark> :D
<xub> (i hope) :P
<titan_ark> okay i get an error: couldnt find package lidvdread4
<xub> ok let me try
<R1cochet_> what version r u on?
<titan_ark> 9.04 jaunty
<R1cochet_> it might libdvdread3 for u
<R1cochet_> nope then its 4
<R1cochet_> u might need to add the repo
<R1cochet_> see if synaptic pulls it up
<xub> same here on the terminal
<titan_ark> i did a "sudo apt-get install lidvdread4"
<titan_ark> and got that msg
<xub> let's see if we get the same thing on the synaptic...
<titan_ark> and how do i do that :P
<titan_ark> absolute noob, please dont mind
<xub> menu > system > synaptic package manager
<R1cochet_> apps>system>ssynaptic
<xub> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<xub> it's basically a graphical interface of package installing etc.
<titan_ark> oh yeah yeah, got it
<R1cochet_> in the quick search field type in "libdvdread"
<titan_ark> pardon my ignorance
<R1cochet_> it should pull it up
<xub> titan, you should see: libdvdread4 - library for reading DVDs
<R1cochet_> xub do u have it?
<xub> [installing...]
<xub> libdvdnav4 (version 4.1.3-3) will be installed
<xub> libdvdread4 (version 4.1.3-4ubuntu2) will be installed
<titan_ark> empty :S
<xub> what is empty titan, the search results?
<titan_ark> okay got it
<titan_ark> typo :P
<xub> no prob, go ahead and mark the package for installation and press 'Apply' on the top button bar
<titan_ark> it already seems to be marked!
<xub> hmm, that's odd, well then go ahead and press Apply then, you should see in the properties that 2 files will be installed
<xub> libdvdnav4 (version 4.1.3-3) will be installed
<xub> and
<xub> libdvdread4 (version 4.1.3-4ubuntu2) will be installed
<titan_ark> it says it is already installed
<xub> lol so i guess your terminal command worked after all ;p
<titan_ark> tried again in terminal and got this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<titan_ark> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xub> you could of course re-install it (i think it can be done in the synap)...
<titan_ark> yess
<titan_ark> *yes, can do that
<titan_ark> but what does that "lock" error mean?
<xub> i guess that or the package is still in the install process, or that the package is still in use?
<xub> but tbh, i dunno myself
<titan_ark> hmm
<titan_ark> shall try it l8r :) thanks
<xub> all i know is that i'll have a DAMN hard time figuring out how to turn xubuntu into Ableton Live workhorse ;p
<titan_ark> :O
<xub> but no prob titan, if one seeks insight, one must learn ;)
<titan_ark> well said :D
<xub> and that's exactly what i'll be doing in the next few months (going to do an audio engineering degree)
<xub> so bye bye social life, and hello text, coffee and synthesizers in the endless nights :P
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> goodluck with that
<xub> thanks a lot, will definitely need it :P
<titan_ark> :D
<xub> and you good luck in understanding xubuntu, i'm off to try to see if my persistent install on a USB stick has succeded
<xub> oi oi
<titan_ark> sure
<titan_ark> cya
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> How do i install a file that end with tar.gz ??
<Carlis> who can help me ??
<Carlis> charlie-tca can you help me ?
<Carlis> Hi ????
<Myrtti> Carlis: what are you trying to install?
<craigbass1976> What would I use to remote in to a linux box running gnome?
<Myrtti> depends on what you want to do
<craigbass1976> Like VNC
<Carlis> I am trying to install a flash
<Myrtti> then if you have vnc running on the linux boxen at home, use any vnc client...
<Carlis> I want to see it in firefox
<Carlis> in youtube page
<Carlis> How do i do Myrtti ??
<Myrtti> !flash | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<titan_ark_> now that was an amazing end to the match B)
<titan_ark_> oops wrong forum, sorry
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thank you for ur help
<carlis> Hi
<carlis> How do i enable the Third-party software repository ???
<charlie-tca> Go to Applications -> System -> Software Sources
<patrick> hi
<carlis> wait please
<charlie-tca> make sure the first 4 items on Ubuntu Software are checked
<charlie-tca> !hi | patrick
<ubottu> patrick: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<patrick> when i edited xorg.conf Display modes "1024x768" xubuntu won't fit in the screen
<patrick> what is happening
<patrick> ?
<charlie-tca> carlis: The second tab should be Third-Party Software. You click add and type or copy and paste the source there and check it
<charlie-tca> patrick: what size screen do you have?
<patrick> 15"
<charlie-tca> sounds like the DPI might be wrong. Is the text big?
<patrick> not really
<charlie-tca> try this is a tty or terminal: xfconf-query -c xsettings -p /Xft/DPI -s -1
<patrick> ok
<charlie-tca> If the fonts are right, you got something wrong with the mode settings
<patrick> it says unable to convert "-l" to type "gint"
<carlis> charlie-tca: I am trying to do these steps: Enable the Third-party software repository if you have not yet done so.
<carlis> Install the package adobe-flashplugin
<carlis> Restart your browser. Flash should now work.
<charlie-tca> Are you using Synaptic Package Manager?
<carlis> I don`t know if i have to use it
<carlis> go to this webpage: http://www.mibbit.com/chat/?server=irc.freenode.net&channel=%23xubuntu
<charlie-tca> It makes it easier to install flash. I don't know what page you are following, but you should be able to check those sources on the first tab and then install flash
<charlie-tca> I can't access it. I am not a member of mibbit
<charlie-tca> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<charlie-tca> is what I use
<charlie-tca> You can use Synaptic Package Manager and install flash using flashplugin-nonfree
<charlie-tca> It installs it from Adobe
<carlis> ok
<carlis> It worked charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Great! I am glad you got it.
<carlis> Thank yu for ur help charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<carlis> Bye Charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Have a good day!
<patrick> still cant see the entire screen
<patrick> .....
<patrick> when i restored the original xorg.conf the system booted at high resolution
<patrick> i edited the xorg.conf to make 1024x768 the resolution everytime the system boots
<whyme> hi everyone
<patrick> hi
<patrick> i have problem but i can't solve
<patrick> i cant reset the screen resolution anyone pls help
<whyme> hi, can anyone please explain to me how to effectively format my usb stick?
<whyme> i'm trying to do it with gparted, but still all my files are there after formats of fat32 and fat16
<whyme> yelloh... anyone here?
<akshayshah> sorry - are you still there, whyme?
<whyme> akshayshah: yeah still here... kinda, but i think i've resolved the problem (using mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1)
<whyme> so now, after hours upon hours of reading, i'm off to make a USB persistent install and cross every finger i got ....
<Wunderkind> how do i stop the session and startup-options windows from being open everytime i restart my machine...
<Wunderkind> silly question- i realise...
<zoredache> Wunderkind: remove everything under .cache/sessions/
<Wunderkind> merci
<zoredache> Wunderkind: Wunderkind you also may want to update .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc and set SaveOnExit  to false
<Wunderkind> how do i remove all the excess apps from the menu list?
<Wunderkind> in gnome it's pretty straight forward
<pteague> any ideas why i would get a "Permission denied" error when trying to do `crontab -e` ?
<atisandev> Hello! Can anybody give me a hand with synaptics driver. I want to do a horizontal scroll with no extra applications. Only configuring the driver. Now I have two finger vertical scroll by default with xubuntu 9.04
<meeeshka> hey everybody,
<meeeshka> what's that file you can edit to make windows the default OS with dual boot, and change the time delay and stuff
<zoredache> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<meeeshka> thank you!
<pteague> figured out what my problem was...  `chmod g+s /usr/bin/crontab` fixed it
<meeeshka> see yall
<meeeshka> I LOVE YOU
<meeeshka> so much
<zoredache> pteague: generally I find it is much better to place a cron fragment in /etc/cron.d instead of using crontab -e
#xubuntu 2009-05-15
<Armageddon> guys, what are the system requirements for xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> 400mhz cpu with 128mb ram are absolute minimum. 256 mb ram preferred
<charlie-tca> 128mb makes the gui real slow and hard to use
<Armageddon> how about a 1.4GHz CPU and 128MB RAM ?
<charlie-tca> still gonna run slow
<charlie-tca> ram makes a difference
<Armageddon> a big hardrive he can use a lot of swap !
<Armageddon> would that help ?
<charlie-tca> It will help with freezes, but I don't know how much it will help if running more than app at a time
<Armageddon> to be honest, the pc will be used for messengers and web browsing and thats it !
<charlie-tca> 128mb works fine using one application at a time
<charlie-tca> web browsing a lot of flash will hurt
<charlie-tca> but it is worth trying it. I think browsing is fine at 128mb
<Armageddon> the computer is baring windows xp SP2 at the moment !
<charlie-tca> I had abiword and firefox running at the same time, too
<Armageddon> would you suggest anything else then xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried others, myself
<Armageddon> so do you think it would be worth a try instead of windows XP ? and does it support wubi ? just for testing !
<charlie-tca> yes. to both
<charlie-tca> Download the cd and give it a try.
<Armageddon> i will, its my friend's pc :) i have ubuntu jaunty already installed, but im spreading the word :D
<Armageddon> i so much love linux
<charlie-tca> Great! maybe you friend will too!
<ochosi> and gone he is
<charlie-tca> too slow again...
<ochosi> well, at least *someone* read it ;)
<charlie-tca> true :-)
<youareno6> I am not ready to upgrade right now, is there any repositories for gutsy still around?
<charlie-tca> gutsy is no longer supported.
<charlie-tca> versions are supported for 18 months. You really should upgrade to hardy. That has three years of support since it is LTS
<youareno6> charlie-tca: I am not ready to upgrade just yet. Too much at stake if something breaks. Just need a package and none of my repos work.
<charlie-tca> That's why you to upgrade. Gutsy was end of life in October. The longer you wait, the more difficult it becomes.
<R1cochet> is there an app the will help me create an icon theme?
<kuroRei> gimp?
<R1cochet> i mean a theme set not individual icons
<mord> R1cochet: http://forge.novell.com/modules/xfmod/project/?gib might help
<R1cochet> ok wasnt sure if there was something newer or a deb
<R1cochet> ty
<R1cochet> can some1 help me install
<R1cochet> havent installed anything from source b4
<mord> R1cochet: ugh, forgot, that's c# stuff. you don't want to touch that ;)
<R1cochet> damn
<mord> R1cochet: have you considered creating the theme by hand, http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/IconThemes has a pretty good tutorial on gtk icon theme creation
<mord> tango generator should also do the trick i suppose
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> What wireless driver do u advice to connect Xubuntu to Internet ?
<charlie-tca> You have to use the one your hardware needs
<Carlis> What hardware =
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Carlis> ?
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thank you
<charlie-tca> no problem
<meatcar> hey guys
<meatcar> I'm trying to burn a cd with Brasero
<meatcar> an audio CD, and it sticks on "Normalising files"
<meatcar> sorry, its "Normalising Tracks"
<meatcar> and i left it for 4 hours now. to normalize itself, and it just wont stop.
<meatcar> never mind. Its a bug in jaunty. not my fault. XD. thanks for listening. lol
<noumaan>  We have finished translating XFCE from the official xfce website how do we submit it to Ubuntu so that it is available to Jaunty users
<noumaan> We have finished translating XFCE from the official xfce website how do we submit it to Ubuntu so that it is available to Jaunty users
<susej> how can i change the hotkey for desktop switching
<susej> i tried gconf-editor
<susej> with no results
<susej> i looked in the configure ation part for keyboard and i can addd apilcation shortcuts but i want to change the hotkey <ctl> <alt> leftarrow to somthing else
<patrick> really enjoying this OS
<ball> Is it difficult to add a .deb package to Xubuntu?
<PaulieG> hello, i need help, i have XB UNTU Jaunty 9.04 installed. any sound file or video file i try to play ends up skipping.
<PaulieG> when im streaming
<PaulieG> and local files
<ball> PaulieG: the audio skips, or the audio and the video?
<PaulieG> both
<ball> PaulieG: how much RAM do you have?
<PaulieG> 1GB
<ball> That should be adequate.
<PaulieG> i know, i saw in a forum that this was a common issue but no one had an answer for it
<ball> PaulieG: what X driver are you using?
<PaulieG> what do u mean?
<PaulieG> xorg?
<ball> Part of X.org is the X server.  The X server talks to the hardware through a device driver.  What device driver are you using?
<PaulieG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<PaulieG> i think i found the answer?
<PaulieG> no clue
<PaulieG> what ever default installed.. hold on ill tell you
<ball> ok
<PaulieG> what is the command to find out?
<btm05> hello everyone- I'm having problems getting the fonts in Openoffice to look nice- has anyone here got a tip?
<firsm> Hi, does anyone know how to disable ssh-agent?
<SiDi> firsm: you mean the server ?
<FelineMonstrosit> Hi. How can I access a task manager to see all running processes?
<FelineMonstrosit> Wait, found it, in the system monitor
<KoshB5> I've upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty and have lost the internet connection. I still connect to the router (WPA enabled). Useing a usb adapter.
<techknowlust> can anyone tell me where the default configuration file is stored for xfce? I'm trying to change the default backdrop on a livecd
<techknowlust> I'd really appreciate it if anyone knew
<charlie-tca> The desktop background?
<techknowlust> yes
<techknowlust> presumably there's a xfce config file used as a default for new users?
<charlie-tca> You can change it in Applications -> Settings -> Desktop, but I don't know  the default config file.
<knome> techknowlust, what's wrong with the default?
<techknowlust> there's nothing wrong with it, I'm delibirately trying to change it though
<CuriosTiger> knome: Presumably, the default isn't the photo he wants to be looking at all day?
<techknowlust> it’s a custom livecd for an NGO that I'm working for
<SiDi> Dont we have an OEM install option on the live CD ?
<SiDi> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SiDi> argh
<charlie-tca> I think it is on the alternate cd
<SiDi> ah
<techknowlust> I guess it’s a bit of a hack but I could just replace the file with the one i want and keep the same name
<techknowlust> feel's a bit... I don't know... lazy though
<charlie-tca> But that doesn't let them use a live cd, anyway. If they want the live cd instead of the installed version...
<techknowlust> might as well find out if I can find the config file for future reference
<charlie-tca> is it in /etc/skeleton?
<SiDi> techknowlust: there are tools for building your OEM iso
<SiDi> i dont know if they work with xubuntu but give them a try
<charlie-tca> Or can you place it in /etc/skel ?
<charlie-tca> techknowlust: ~/.config/sfce4/sfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/sfce4-desktop.xml?
<charlie-tca> those sfce should be xfce
<rip0> how long does it normally take to start xfce4 from the login-screen?
<SiDi> too long
<charlie-tca> depends on your cpu and ram. anywhere from 24-60 seconds
<SiDi> about 5 secs i'd say
<SiDi> charlie-tca: we don't have the same CPU apparently:D
<rip0> takes me 20 secs on a eeepc, i thought that was far to long (no sessions saved)
<charlie-tca> and there is a bug report, i just can't find it right now
<rip0> *too long
<SiDi> rip0: its quite long on 8.10, that'll be a focus point for 9.04 afaik
<SiDi> its true it loads slowly if you hard reboot
<charlie-tca> maybe a focus point for 9.10
<SiDi> i personnally only sleep/wakeup and its fast (but i cache a lot)
<charlie-tca> 9.04 is out
<SiDi> charlie-tca: thats a relevant point xD
 * SiDi goes bed.
<charlie-tca> good night?
<rip0> 20 seconds is too long in my opinion, even windows is faster ..
<charlie-tca> How long from start up to desktop?
<rip0> from grub to desktop about 45 seconds
<charlie-tca> which is much faster than windows
<rip0> apparently not, give me a moment
<rip0> the windows installation on the eee needs around 35 seconds
<SiDi> the difference is in the different design of the kernels, rip0
<SiDi> once you're on desktop under linux, absolutely all the drivers / all the core functions are loaded and working
<SiDi> under windows, only the part needed to boot and pop the desktop up are loaded
<rip0> good point, didn't think of that
<SiDi> but its true the xubuntu desktop is too slow :D
<SiDi> (and you dont wanna compare vista vs xubuntu shutdown/suspend/resume times)
<charlie-tca> SiDi: isn't that a topic for UDS?
<SiDi> (eventho i love seeing a vista user camping 2/3 mins in front of his pc while its suspending, while mine is already on its bag :P)
<SiDi> charlie-tca: i think it is
<SiDi> with the default packages discussion
<firsm> SiDi: No, I mean ssh-agent.
<firsm> I have seen dozens of linux users whose laptops were not even able to suspend :p
<xub> hi everyone :)
<SiDi> firsm: never heard of that Oo xub hiya
<firsm> SiDi: never heard of ssh-agent? :-)
<SiDi> firsm: no :)
<nijm> Hey guys, I have openoffice-gtk installed, but the fonts in openoffice are different to the fonts I use in xfce. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<SiDi> I know that's a dumb question from me but
<SiDi> Do you mean the menu fonts ?
<nijm> Yeah, the GUI fonts in openoffice
<charlie-tca> OOo has a preferences tool for the gui fonts
<charlie-tca> but I havn't used OOo in a very long time
<nijm> I have the "use system font for user interface" option ticked
<charlie-tca> SiDi: ??
<nijm> Ah, it doesn't matter. You can scale the user interface size up, so I've just done that and the fonts are bearable
<SiDi> charlie-tca: yes ?
<charlie-tca> nm
<SiDi> oh, nijm what GPU ?
 * SiDi had an idea.
<SiDi> Is it an old Nvidia card by chance ?
<SiDi> And do the fonts look "aliased" ?
<SiDi> do they look "not smooth" ?
<nijm> SiDi, they looked like they were trying to be antialiased
<SiDi> What graphics card do you have ?
<nijm> and I don't really know what GPU this computer is, I'm just borrowing it atm
<nijm> How can I find out?
<SiDi> There are bugs in font antialiasing with old nvidia ones
<nijm> My laptop was stolen :-(
<SiDi> lspci | grep VGA
<SiDi> ouch
<nijm> It's an integrated Intel chip
<SiDi> damn
<SiDi> and in the display tab of the preferences window
<SiDi> is the "font antialiasing" checkbox checked ?
<nijm> It's ok. I've told it not to use the system font and scaled up the UI, it looks pretty much the same as my other fonts now
<nijm> I unticked it
<nijm> Looks kind of like XP now :-)
<nijm> old school
<SiDi> heh
<cemunal> if i don't install my screen driver; the screen is slided right; how can i fix it?
<SiDi> A screen driver ? :/
<charlie-tca> Is it centered when you do install your driver?
<cemunal> SiDi, nvidia
<cemunal> charlie-tca, yes
<charlie-tca> Then the easy fix is install the driver
<cemunal> charlie-tca, my screen card is very old and new Xorg don't work with nvidia 71 series driver.
<SiDi> Then i don't think there is much to do. The 96 series are still supported afaik, and they're from GeForce 2.
<cemunal> SiDi, my screen card is RIVA TNT2 :D
<cemunal> and it is from 71 series
<charlie-tca> My tnt2 works with the 96 series
<charlie-tca> It has worked with all the versions of Xubuntu up to Jaunty
<cemunal> i try every way but i can't work
<cemunal> charlie-tca, ^
<cemunal> charlie-tca, please look here » http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<charlie-tca> I guess I forgot to read that. I am still using the 96 series driver
<cemunal> with TNT2 ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<cemunal> let me try
<cemunal> charlie-tca, you get direct rendering?
<charlie-tca> no, I don't use any screen effects or compositors
<Slonkie> Is it a possibility to downgrade from 9.04 to 8.10?
<charlie-tca> It is very difficult to, but if you pick carefully, you can do it.
<charlie-tca> You have to get the list of packages and remove all the upgraded packages, then install the packages from 8.10
<Slonkie> Would it be easier to just install 8.10 on a different partition?
<charlie-tca> Oh yeah
<Slonkie> All right.
<cemunal> charlie-tca, hi
<Slonkie> I wonder if there's a problem with cups in jaunty since "maple" isen't able to detect any printing services?
<cemunal> i fix it
<charlie-tca> Hello, cemunal
<charlie-tca> Great!
<cemunal> i use Driver "vesa"
<cemunal> :)
<charlie-tca> Got to do what you got to do...
<cemunal> my screen is centered
<charlie-tca> I am glad
<cemunal> charlie-tca, thanks fo your helping
<cemunal> *for
<charlie-tca> no problem
<cemunal> now time 23:46 good night
<cemunal> :)
<Slonkie> charlie-tca, do you by any chance know when the next xfce release will be available as a update for jaunty?
<charlie-tca> I don't. I think NCommander was trying to get it packaged
<charlie-tca> got a lot of steps to go through.
<Slonkie> All right
 * SiDi is already on it via PPA :P
<Slonkie> Is it cool?
<SiDi> Dunno
<SiDi> i didnt test 4.6.0
<SiDi> can't tell about the changes
<Slonkie> All right
<gamepockets> :-(
<artistxe> suck it up  :P
<gamepockets> does anyone know how to set permissions so an external hd can be wrote to?
<SiDi> depends on the hd
<SiDi> if its vfat/ntfs then you have to set rights at mount in /etc/fstab
<SiDi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gamepockets> it's a maxtor 300 gb formatted to ext 3
<KoshB5> I need some help with Jaunty. I've lost internet access. I'm only able to connect to the router. Had no problems w/Intrepid.
<SiDi> KoshB5: do you mean DHCP fails ? Works on same router with another pc ?
<gamepockets> ok, my external hd says root, but won't allow me to write to it.
<artistxe> gamepockets
<artistxe> curious. what type of filestem is the external ?
<SiDi> he's gone
 * knome is available to answer all kinds of silly questions
<artistxe> SiDi, thanks for pointing that out.
<artistxe> knome. he may not have had his external formatted properly ( is my guess)
<SiDi> or he mounted it badly in fstab
<knome> that is possible
<SiDi> like with "readonly" option :D
<knome> or then a whale ate it
<artistxe> true . not mounted
<charlie-tca> !away > NvdH|Away
<ubottu> NvdH|Away, please see my private message
<charlie-tca> or maybe just needs to chown it to himself instead of root
<Slonkie> where are those files with blacklisted items stored?
<cemunal> does anybody know how to use mesa drivers with nvidia riva tnt2 under xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: /etc/modprobe.d
 * CuriosTiger gave up on nvidia's drivers under ubuntu.
<KoshB5> need help w/9.04 wireless. upgraded from 8.1 and lost internet connection
<KoshB5> I've flushed the iptables and no change
<|val|> hi all, someone can explain what options "replace" and "applies" (in gfxboot.cfg) excatly do to isolinux command line ?
<|val|> file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed is replaces by file=/cdrom/preseed/cli.seed or by cli=/cdrom/preseed/cli.seed ?
<|val|> and what about applies, it's add the argument cli=install to the command line ?
#xubuntu 2009-05-16
<charlie-tca> I am not sure who to ask, but this group of users really doesn't build those cd's
<charlie-tca> Maybe ask in #ubuntu-installer
<|val|> good idea
<dwarrel_> Hi i was wondering how can i add a script/application to the bootup of xubuntu? in ubuntu there just a application for it but cant seem to find anything for xubuntu
<MTec007> sessions & startup has a application autostart
<dwarrel_> i need to install that?
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu do you have?
<dwarrel_> think its 8.04 hmm what was the command to check it again?
<charlie-tca> go to Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager ->
<charlie-tca> Autostarted apps
<MTec007> charlie-tca: that changed in 9.04 though its different on mine atleast
<charlie-tca> I know that. But if the person does not have 9.04, then they don't have sessions & startup, either.
<dwarrel_> hmm sorry:S i think i might be at the rong place. :S somehow i just noticed im not running xfce, but lxde. That might explain why i cant find it....
<MTec007> true:) i missed where he said 8.04, sorry
<charlie-tca> dwarrel_: yes, that would probably be different
<dwarrel_> :S im sorry for bothering you with my sleepy head
<charlie-tca> no problem
<KoshB5> anyone here know how to configure wireless in 9.04?  I can see the network but have no internet connection.
<wolfwalker> I'm looking into going completely wireless internet, with Verizon USB modem.  Any word on which of Verizon's modems work better with (X)ubuntu 9.04?  I've done my homework and googled six ways from Sunday, but come up dry.
<msa> ok, is this about X-server? My problem (and probably many others): jaunty is SLOW on ATI RADEON (hardy heron worked just fine). So looking to enable -the heron speed again?
<moodog> Morning :)
<xubnub> hi all :)
<SiDi> hi
<Gamarok__> !xforcevesa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xforcevesa
<valdur55> how can use Webcam?
<patrick> hi
<patrick> what is qt?
<SiDi> its a c++ framework
<patrick> is qt one of the pre-installed packages in xubuntu
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> only kubuntu has it by default
<patrick> i dont remember installing that package
<xubnub> SiDi: do you happen to know how i can find out what path my usb stick is (so i can for example format it?)
<knome> patrick, you might have installed vlc or some other app that needs it.
<patrick> yea
<patrick> i installed vlc
<patrick> that's solved the mystery
<xubnub> vlc ftw!
<patrick> thanks
<knome> no problem.
<SiDi> xubnub: its /dev/sd# usually
<SiDi> if you have 1 hdd, then it will be B cause your stick will be the "second" hdd (thus second letter of the alphabet)
<patrick> i tried to install openarena but i cancelled it because of the low download speed other packages needed by openarena were installed how to remove those packages?
<SiDi> anyways xubnub use gparted for formatting, it'll find the key on its own
<SiDi> xubnub: if you just wanna read the files your key hsould be automounted in /media/dis
<SiDi> +k
<patrick> i forgot the 2 packages installed
<knome> patrick, "apt-cache depends openarena" shows you packages needed to install openarena
<patrick> ok
<knome> but those libraries might be needed by other apps
<knome> so don't remove them without looking what else they will remove
<patrick> no
<xubnub> thanks, SiDi, but i had problems formatting it with gparted, but that's because i think my pendrive was still mounted lol
<SiDi> xubnub in such case right click it in gparted and "unmount" ;)
<patrick> only openarena depends on those i dont have many apps
<knome> yeah, but it might also depend on some general libs
<knome> :)
<knome> you can never be sure
<patrick> ...
<patrick> i cant see the 2 packages
<patrick> i will try searching
<knome> okay
<xubnub> yeah, it's /media/disk (because when i do 'cd /media/disk' and then 'ls' it lists the files i see in the file manager)
<patrick> i only saw openarena-data
<patrick> maybe it depends in the system
<patrick> uhhh
<valdur55> How use webcam?
<patrick> i think you need to install a webapp like cheese
<valdur55> Webcam is connected.
<xubnub> but that's the strange thing, SiDi, now i can't unmount the volume, it says:
<xubnub> Unable to unmount "4G Removable Volume":
<xubnub> The volume "4G Removable Volume" was probably mounted manually on the command line
<valdur55> sudo apt-get instal wepapp ??
<xubnub> (which was not mounted by command line)
<patrick> no
<patrick> cheese instead of webapp
<xubnub> and there is nothing accessing it (from what i can see)
<valdur55> patrick: sudo apt-get install cheese ?
<patrick> yea try it
<valdur55> :P
<valdur55> installed
<patrick> try to run it then
<valdur55> runed.
<valdur55> runned.
<valdur55> Loading :(
<valdur55> damn..
<valdur55> All is so white
<patrick> what is the manufacturer and model of your cam?
<patrick> it may be a compatibility issue
<valdur55> Speedlink
<valdur55> sl 6820
<patrick> maybe it is in the settings of cheese
<patrick> adjusting the white balance and sort of
<sound_fx> Hello, I just did a clean install of Xubuntu 9.04, and in the upgrade, I've lost my sound, could anyone give any suggestions?
<patrick> Applications > Multimedia > aumix
<patrick> modify the settings there
<maristo> hi all
<maristo> i have problems with burning CDs on Xub 8.10 :/ wtf? Brasero doese'nt works
<Gamarok__> !Gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Gtkpod
<Gamarok__> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod
<knome> maristo, can you be more specific - which kind of problems?
<maristo> burning stops
<maristo> program reports error
<knome> can you paste the error
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<knome> (if it's long)
<maristo> wait
<knome> i have to go but this information should help others to go forward
<patrick> what do you think is better rhythmbox or listen music player
<maristo> knome, http://paste.ubuntu.com/173631/
<Slonkie> patrick, i like Amarok or Banshee better :).
<solotim> hi, group, I have a question regarding icewm, but I can't find people to ask, so may I ask the question here?
<solotim> I can't see scim tray in my icewm desktop, although scim is workable, what should I do to solve it? thanks!
<firsm> patrick, airo and mpd
<Wizard> solotim: do any other application use tray properly?
<solotim> pidgin's tray works
<valdur55> any remote apps for linux?
<solotim> Are u talking with me? valdur
<valdur55> :P
<valdur55> Nope :P
<solotim> Wizanrd, any suggestion?
<Wizard> hmm..
<Wizard> i have no idea..
<Wizard> i haven't use icewm for years :P
<xubnub> yello... xeveryone ;p
<Wizard> xi! xubnub
<xubnub> wizard, please cast a spell of xubuntu xizdom on me, I really need that one :P
 * Wizard cast such spell on xubnub 
 * xubnub feels a sudden rush of knowledge 
<xubnub> I CAN SEE IT ALL NOW!
<Wizard> good
<Wizard> if it was so easy..
<Wizard> and seriously, what do you need to know?
<xubnub> not really much, since every step i take to make a persistent USB install of a Xubuntu ends me up with MORE reading material concerning the most easy to do things, and the worse thing is that it acts directly into my problem solving part of my brains, so that means that i do in fact read up lol
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> that shouldn't be very hard
<Wizard> my friend did it in one hour
<xubnub> i know, but not for someone who gets to use xubuntu for the 3rd time extensively :P
<xubnub> let's see if i can fetch a post about it
<Wizard> have you uesed unetbootin?
<xubnub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/173660/
<xubnub> yeah, and pendrivelinux
<Wizard> and it didn't work?
<xubnub> nope, but i think i know what the problem was, see, in gparted, i didn't realize that at the top-right corner, you could switch between physical drives
<xubnub> so all this time, i've been formatting something else :S
<xubnub> ...into a FAT16 partition :S
<Wizard> oh my god :P
<xubnub> i hope it's nothing serious, it's called /dev/sda5 but when i tried to partition it, it was locked, but it eventually showed up as FAT16 anyway
<Ironicus> I have xubuntu on my laptop, I did some test and it's now totaly broke...
<Ironicus> I want to install it again
<Ironicus> but my comp don't want to start from cd again
<Ironicus> and can't click directly on menu because it's a .exe
<xubnub> i think something is flashed on your system, one time when i tried to boot to XP< my system said that it couldn't find the kernel (or boot record), and i saw that there was a usbstick put inside, so i removed it and rebooted... bad idea...
<Slonkie> I'n jaunty, the folder "documents, music" etc is shows when you press the "Places" in the panel.. i updated from 8.10 to jaunty, but i don't have those, is there anyway to get them ?
<Slonkie> in*
<halz> Hi folks, I'm not having much luck getting flash player to work in firefox. not sure where I"m going wrong
<Slonkie> Did you install "adobe-flashplugin" ?
<charlie-tca> !flash | halz
<ubottu> halz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xubnub> did you install the restricted?
<xubnub> yea that's what i meant
<halz> Charlie-tca and ubottu  I have done the apt-get install nonefree and downloaded the flash as well either work, its usually not this hard.
<Slonkie> I weren't able to make the flashplugin-nonfree work either, then i tried adobe-flashplugin and it worked.
<Slonkie> A thing which is important is that you don't have macromedia flash installed.
<halz> Slonkie: how do I know if I have the macromedia one installed?
<Mamoruchan> Hi all
<Slonkie> go into the addons manager in firefox and check
<Slonkie> !hi | Mamoruchan
<ubottu> Mamoruchan: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<halz> tahnks :)
<xubnub> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<xubnub> error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourself
<xubnub> somehow, ubiquity fails :S
<charlie-tca> xubnub: is that a usb drive? Was it plugged in in Windows?
<xubnub> nope, it's just on a liveCD, and when i click on it, nothing happens, so then i decided to work the command line in terminal ,and that's the result
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<xubnub> 9.04
<xubnub> the latest
<charlie-tca> You have to burn it to a cd, then restart with it in
<charlie-tca> It might be a bad burn
<charlie-tca> does it pass md5sum checks?
<xubnub> thought so, but it said that the disk integrity was fine...
<xubnub> disk integrity = md5sum ?
<xubnub> or is it something completely different?
<charlie-tca> There is disk integrity check from the cd menu and there is md5sum
<xubnub> hmm
<xubnub> can i check it while running it here?
<charlie-tca> You can check md5sum, yes
<charlie-tca> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubnub> thanks
<xubnub> [checking...]
<Slonkie> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Slonkie> How do i restart the panels?
<Slonkie> tried xfce4-panel -restart
<charlie-tca> In a tty or using alt+f2, should be just "xfce4-panel"
<charlie-tca> or did it change commands for jaunty?
<charlie-tca> Same command. It doesn't work?
<halz> hi again: is there a way of backing up my packages that get downloaded, and can I share these on other computers?
<Mamoruchan> do anyone have problems with pon command in 9.04? pon <connect name> bring up two pptp tunnels instead of one
<charlie-tca> halz: there is a way
<halz> charlie-tca: sounds promising. :)
<charlie-tca> Now let me try to find it
<Slonkie> just typing xfce4-panel doesn't restart them, charlie-tca :/
<charlie-tca> !info apt-cacher
<ubottu> apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.7ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 76 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Slonkie> using alt-f2
<charlie-tca> halz: should look at apt-cacher
<halz> charlie-tca: thanks I'll check it out
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: more than just the panels then
<charlie-tca> Maybe try restarting the computer, not just suspend, but a full restart
<Slonkie> yeah it's not that important
<Slonkie> What's the command to take a screenshot?
<charlie-tca> printscreen key
<Slonkie> No it doesn't work
<charlie-tca> or to take a full screen: xfce4-screenshooter -f
<charlie-tca> window only: xfce4-screenshooter -w
<charlie-tca> 9.04?
<Slonkie> sorry it does work. but i asks me for a place to save
<Slonkie> i just want it to automaticly save it on the desktop, that's what the button "screenshot" does
<charlie-tca> When you tell it where to save, it should have the screenshot
<charlie-tca> I thought it saves to your home directory, not desktop
<Slonkie> Well it doesn't
<xubnub> charlie-tca: i checked the .iso md5sum on windows with winMD5sum, and everything was OK :S
<charlie-tca> will it autostart when you boot with it in the drive?
<xubnub> well, in a way
<xubnub> it says that my volume is locked
<xubnub> but now i formatted it to FAT16
<xubnub> w8 are you talking about the liveCD?
<charlie-tca> What do you mean, in a way?
<xubnub> well it does show a response (my USBstick) but it fails to mount
<charlie-tca> So, this is a liveCD on a USB stick?
<xubnub> "charlie-tca: will it autostart when you boot with it in the drive?"  < were you talking about the USB stick or liveCD?
<charlie-tca> What are you having problems with?
<xubnub> because now i'm trying to have is a persistent liveCD environment on my USB stick
<xubnub> let's see, i am now unplugging and re-plugging the usbstick
<charlie-tca> This is the best how-to I know of for that:
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<xubnub> Failed to mount "4G Removable Volume". The enclosing drive for the volume is locked. DAAAAMN
<xubnub> iz it becuz it iz FAT16?
<xubnub> wat... but i can access it, and it has this dir: /tmp/tmpuHsWqy
<xubnub> linux is strange :|
<charlie-tca> That happens normally because you mounted it under windows and did not unmount it correctly
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<slow-motion> hi charlie-tca
<xubnub> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi xubnub
<xubnub> well, to be honest, charlie-tca, i reformatted it and used 'safely remove hardware' everytime i used the stick :S
<charlie-tca> I don't know what is wrong, then.
<xubnub> no prob, i'll just try to install a persistent xubuntu on it and keep my fingers crossed hehe :P
<xubnub> thanks for all the help btw
<vidd> how do you restart X since they disabled ctrl+alt+bksp?
<charlie-tca> vidd: alt+SysRq+k
<charlie-tca> SysRq is the printscreen key, if it is not labeled
<vidd> ok ty'
<vidd> dunno why they cant leave well enough alone
<charlie-tca> they said you can enable it, but most users are confused by hitting accidently...
<knome> "accidently" :P
<charlie-tca> Yeah, apparently, windows users trying to hit ctrl-alt-del
 * Feldegastr has never used ctrl+alt+bksp in windows..
<charlie-tca> Some of the portables have the bksp and del keys next to each other
<Feldegastr> getting kde to use the defined video settings on start would be nice.....
<charlie-tca> They try for ctrl+alt+del and get bksp instead
<knome> true
<Feldegastr> what are they? mac users? ;-)
<charlie-tca> you have to ask in #kubuntu about kde
<knome> or maybe even #kde ;P
<Feldegastr> yeah i know :)
<charlie-tca> You never used ctrl-alt-del in windows?
<Feldegastr> all the time, i never used ctrl+alt+bksp
<charlie-tca> neither did anyone else
<Feldegastr> that's why i mentioned mac, cos they don't have a del key
<xubnub> Installation is complete.  You may now reboot your computer with this USB thumb drive inserted to boot Ubuntu.
<xubnub> wish me luck you guys
<xubnub> (also pretty lol, i couldn't copypaste this message, though drag and drop sufficed) :S
<xubnub> anyway, hopefully brb
<xubnub> :(
<Bongolian> Got a bit of a question. On 9.04 and so far so good but it seems one of my applications installed the menu icon in Accessories where it should have been Network. Trying to change via /usr/share/applications fails as apparently I don't have permissions.
<Bongolian> perhaps I'm missing something obvious?
<Slonkie> you need to use sudo in order to change the .desktop file
<charlie-tca> copy the .desktop file to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and change it there
<Slonkie> if he copies the file, he'll just be having 2 icons ?
<Bongolian> using the Sudo command seemed familiar as I do recall it once working but unfortunately I lost my notes on what that step was to change it in that way
<charlie-tca> No, the user home file takes priority over the /usr files
<Slonkie> ah cool.
<charlie-tca> anything in ~/.config overrides /usr/share/applications
<charlie-tca> with the advantage that it will not be overridden by upgrades/updates to your system
<charlie-tca> You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<charlie-tca> oops, gave the wrong one first
<knome> hah:)
<Bongolian> it looks like what I have in the .local/share/applications is just defaults.list
<charlie-tca> copy the file you tried to modify to there and modify it.
<Bongolian> Got it. What I had to do was to copy the app icon from usr/share/applications to .local/share/applications then save as: to my desktop THEN C&P it back to .local/share/applications then it worked
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Bongolian> a bit of a long way around bit it works just the same
<Bongolian> muchas gracias for the help  :-D
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<xubnub> i have a quetion as well, i'm trying to do a persistent liveUSB install and did it this way: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<xubnub> but, when i try to bootup, i get a strange prompt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173795/
<xubnub> this happens after i see the bootmenu with options like "check disk integrity" and "install linux on hard drive"
<charlie-tca> that's called a busybox error
<xubnub> ouch
<xubnub> that doesn't mean good right?
<charlie-tca> but I don't know how to get around it.
<charlie-tca> try typing exit and hit enter. see what it does
<charlie-tca> usually means it is bad broke
<xubnub> hmm, i guess it will reboot, but i'll try
<lynxje> Hey, got a question, when I change the visible items in my XFCE menu in the menu editor (for instance I removed the visiblity of an item), the change doesn't show in my actual menu. What am I doing wrong? :)
<xubnub> charlie-tca: http://img198.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=p5150009.jpg
<Slonkie> Would it be possible to enable ctrl+c/ctrl-v shortcuts for copy/paste in xfce4-terminal?
<Slonkie> In Jaunty i've got at problem, i have an application called Maple (Java based) which is unable to print, it say's that "no print service was found" - Is anybody aware of an solution for this? It worked fine in Intrepid
<slow-motion>  <xubnub> charlie-tca: http://img198.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=p5150009.jpg < buy a new harddisk
<slow-motion> whoops he is gone
<rafkid> evening - I have an Advent 7087 LE1D laptop with Xubuntu Jaunty loaded - the keyboard type is not recognized - any dieas where to begin?
<rafkid> ideas even
<SiDi> Apps -> Settings -> Keyboards, and chose the keyboard physical layout matching yours
<Slonkie> In Jaunty i've got at problem, i have an application called Maple (Java based) which is unable to print, it say's that "no print service was found" - Is anybody aware of an solution for this? It worked fine in Intrepid
<rafkid> @SiDi ty SiDi - will try this again
<SiDi> Slonkie: http://www.mapleprimes.com/forum/printing-with-maple-11-in-linux
<SiDi> Slonkie: go to apps -> system -> services and ensure cups is running please
<Slonkie> cups is running
<rafkid> @SiDi tried again - it is none of the listed keyboards - my problem is that the Fn keys to turn up the sound don't work whereas the screen brightness does
<SiDi> rafkid: oh, its that
<SiDi> rafkid: please type pgrep xfce4-settings-helper and tell me the result
<Slonkie> well there seems to be an solution on that site SiDi, but can you tell me where the cups configutarion files are stored and how to start/stop cups?
<SiDi> Slonkie: sudo /etc/init.d/cups start|stop|force-reload|restart
<SiDi>  /etc/cups/*
<Slonkie> Thanks!
<rafkid> @SiDi  pgrep xfce4-settings-helper returned precisely nothing unfortunately
<SiDi> rafkid: alright :)
<SiDi> rafkid: then apps -> system -> sessions and startup
<SiDi> and check in the list of startup applications, it should be there but unchecked
<SiDi> please check it
<SiDi> and also, run "xfce4-settings-helper" in Alt+F2 in order to launch it right now
<SiDi> and check how keyboard shortcuts work after that
<rafkid> @SiDi done these both
<SiDi> rafkid: how does it work now ? still doesnt work ,
<SiDi> ? *
<rafkid> 2 secs
<SiDi> Also, check in system -> Parameters -> keyboard, tab shortcuts, that you have a shortcut such as amixer sset Master 10%+ (or aumix -v +10) | XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<SiDi> if not, add it and then the volume up key should work
<rafkid> @SiDi still no joy although now the sound is louder - no apparent increase with Fn right arrow though
<rafkid> ah
<rafkid> ok
<SiDi> (it seems on some installs settings-helper and keyboard shortcuts were not properly set by default, btw)
<rafkid> @SiDi the 2eb6ard keyboard is reversed with numlock on
<rafkid> @SiDi there is no parameters section under system.................
<SiDi> Settings, sorry
 * SiDi translates from french.
<rafkid> ah
<rafkid> @SiDi still no joy with system->settings-> etc
<rafkid> does not exist
<rafkid> @SiDi I would choose a named keyboard if I knew which one it was the same as?
<SiDi> if yours isnt there, keep the default one  rafkid
<rafkid> k
<SiDi> ah whatever
<rafkid> back
<rafkid> @SiDi kept the default keyboard - it still does not register all the Fn keys - can't adjust sound - sob!
<SiDi> rafkid: did you check if there were those keyboard shortcuts ?
<SiDi> Applications menu -> XFCE parameters/Settings -> Keyboard | on the window, chose tab named "Shortcuts"
<SiDi> This time the path should be correct ;)
 * SiDi is tired.
<rafkid> @SiDi so sorry - done this - there are paths now to some xfce paths - which one should we look at?
<rafkid> @SiDi if your tired we can leave this for now? Thanks very much for the help btw
<SiDi> rafkid: you're looking for the "Keyboard" window
 * SiDi uploading a screenshot
<rafkid> @SiDi found the Keyboard tab - cn 5 send s screen sh6t+
<knome> WUT?
<knome> :)
<SiDi> knome: same reaction inside my brain
<rafkid> @SiDi sorry - can I send u a screen shot?
<SiDi> yes, you can
<knome> use a image hosting site
<SiDi> and since mine has finished uploading i'll put it here
<SiDi> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/4278/capturec.jpg
<SiDi> yeh, use imageshack.us please, i'm on a webchat client, it doesn't support CTCP requests
<rafkid> k
<knome> and that way somebody else can also help
<Slonkie> What does it mean that i'm suppose to create a symlink with this inside "/usr/lib# ln -s libcups.so.2 libcups.so"
<SiDi> It means exactly whats written
<Slonkie> let me rephrase that, how do i create a symlink?
<knome> Slonkie, cd /usr/lib/
<SiDi> ie. you go to /usr/lib, as root (see the # ? it means as root, so add sudo before the command)
<knome> Slonkie, sudo ln -s libcups.so.2 libcups.so
<SiDi> and you type the command there
<SiDi> it'll make a file named "libcups.so" that'll directly point to libcups.so.2 which is the actual version of the lib
<Slonkie> okay
<Slonkie> stupid maple
<SiDi> basically apps grab the lib by using the version without a .number at the end, but this kind of notation allows you to have different versions of a lib, even if i have no idea how you can choose which to use :p
<knome> SiDi, by creating a symlink i suppose :P
<Slonkie> now when i print in maple it just says "printing", not asking me which printer or anything :/
<SiDi> knome: yeh, one more :P
<SiDi> Slonkie: #maple :P
<Slonkie> Wish that channel existed SiDi :)
<Slonkie> I
<rafkid> @SiDi many thanks - defeated by imageshack registration for this evening will try again tomorrow - thanks again
<SiDi> rafkid: you dont need to register
<rafkid> grief
<SiDi> well anyways, check your shortcuts :)
<SiDi> the commands for volume up/down/toggle are amixer sset Master 5%+        5%-         toggle
 * SiDi goes back to his project report for RezTorrent ><''
<knome> hah
<SiDi> I really can't find WHY but when testing on 127.0.0.1 the client really goes berserk :/
<knome> hah
<SiDi> there's a TCP paquets mess
<knome> would it be because it's localhost? :P
<SiDi> I've been readin a whole wireshark output, testing manually all kinds of host/network byte order conversions, and couldnt fix the damn bug
<SiDi> which doesnt seem to happen when not on loopback but when on wlan0 :/
<SiDi> ive spent like 3 hours on it :P
<rafkid> @SiDi this any good? http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7189/raf25d2eyb6ard.png
<SiDi> yes
<SiDi> now add "amixer sset Master 5%+"
<SiDi> and chose your volume up key
<SiDi> do the same for down, replace 5%+ by -
<SiDi> and test them
<rafkid> k
<rafkid> @Sidi very nice try - no joy though - it accepted the shortcuts but they dont do anything
<SiDi> rafkid: try them in a console :)
<SiDi> and try "aumix -v +5" too
<rafkid> amixer sset Master 5%+ changes a digital vlaue nicley - but the sound volume stays the same eithe rup or down - u really have been very helpful - i will leave u in pece now - many thanks
<rafkid> night
<knome> night rafkid
 * GaeliX is away: fsck -yfv -C fd /dev/brain
<Slonkie> I'n jaunty, the folder "documents, music" etc is shows when you press the "Places" in the panel.. i updated from 8.10 to jaunty, but i don't have those, is there anyway to get them ?
 * GaeliX is back (gone 00:15:06)
<slow-motion> n8
<artistxe> trying to find a list of games that I can play in terminal . anyone know how to get that list ?
<artistxe> built-in . not addons
<artistxe> oh. no wonder. is bsdgames package.
<Wizard> artistxe: wtf :D
<artistxe> wtf what ?  @ Wizard
<Wizard> artistxe: wtf is part of bsdgames
<Wizard> man wtf :P
<Wizard> mati@japko:~$ wtf is lmao
<Wizard> LMAO: laughing my ass off
<Wizard> :P
<artistxe> that is funny
<Wizard> in general it works like whatis
<Wizard> :P
#xubuntu 2009-05-17
<firsm> Mmh, the "back button" in firefox doesn't work in jaunty anymore, it's greyed out. any ideas?
<SiDi> works very well here
<firsm> yeah stopped working today, which is 1 day after upgrade
<knome> firsm, you are at the first page?
<knome> :P
<SiDi> not directly linked to upgrade imo firsm
<SiDi> its pretty much the same version
<firsm> knome: No I am not.
<knome> firsm, do you run any plugins?
<firsm> knome: nope, except for the stuff that came with ubuntu
<firsm> if I right-click on the back button, I can see the history, but it's still greyed out
<knome> firsm, what happens if you run "firefox -safe-mode" from terminal?
<knome> (after closing all firefox windows)
<firsm> knome: then it works again
<knome> firsm, close all windows again and start firefox again
<SiDi> its a session problem
<knome> firsm, what happens then?
<SiDi> (kill any firefox window till "pgrep firefox" returns nothing, even)
<firsm> knome: Mmh, after running it in safemode, it works again... hmm weird, thanks
<knome> np.
<SiDi> (also, you can browse about:config but i'm not sure which value manages this)
<firsm> I think these days ff is just more broken than IE
<SiDi> nah
<firsm> I'd like to use opera if they had 64bit qt4 builds :(
<artistxe> chrome is supposed to be ready by June (for linux)
<firsm> mmh, that's good
<artistxe> other than that there is opera. which is supposed to be better than firefox.
<SiDi> supposed *
<firsm> which I just mentioned
<firsm> there are not qt4 builds for amd64 yet
<SiDi> Opera has _the_ rendering engine, but its qt :[ and still no support for extensions :p
 * SiDi brbs with ff 3.6
<firsm> actually, I don't mind qt anymore (since qgtkstyle)
<firsm> I tried opera a while back and it didn't crash as often as firefox, but I don't want qt3 (only option for amd64)
 * artistxe tries out opera for first time right now
<firsm> SiDi: Hmm? Opera does have support for extensions?!
<SiDi> They do ?
<SiDi> As well as ff's sexy extensions ? :P
<firsm> SiDi: yes, since 1999 or something like that
<SiDi> huh
<SiDi> ive been using opera for a while
<SiDi> when i say extensions i mean extensions :p
<SiDi> Where is adblock for opera ? :p
<SiDi> (and i know they got an adblocking tool since ages but it cant sync to a list, thus sucks :p)
<firsm> it's built in
<firsm> bookmark synchro is built in too
<artistxe> does not seem much faster than my tweaked firefox .
<artistxe> SiDi : adblocking ? you do not use hosts file ?
<firsm> or use privoxy
<artistxe> yes
<jacobu> How can I make the volume icon in the top right of the screen display a volume control on left click (like in gnome) instead of opening xfce4-mixer?
<SiDi> you can't :p
<SiDi> but if you install xfapplet you can use gnome's one
<jacobu> NOOOOO!!!!
<jacobu> oh
<SiDi> !info xfce4-goodies-xfapplet
<ubottu> Package xfce4-goodies-xfapplet does not exist in jaunty
<SiDi> failure.
<jacobu> well shucks
<jacobu> Are there any window manager-independent solutions?
<SiDi> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<SiDi> I don't think so.
<jacobu> or that
<SiDi> You can scroll up/down the mixer icon by the way.
<jacobu> oh, didn't know that
<jacobu> thanks
<SiDi> ;)
<SiDi> you'll see how faster to manage it is than *clicking*
<jacobu> Still a little new to xfce, appreciate the support
<SiDi> you're welcome
<Rolaulten> Heya, I just got round to updating my desktop to 9.04...and I've run into a couple blips. The first is I can find no way to edit the contux menu's (on the desktop and such). Also (And I dont remember how I did this) holding down buttons 1 and 2 on my mouse would activate auto scrolling (in Firefox) or the compiz cube, now its just contex menu's...
<SiDi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu Rolaulten
<SiDi> menu editor should hopefully land for xfce 4.8
<Rolaulten> Ok...thanks. dont know how I've missed that...
<SiDi> You're welcome
<MoonTiger> hi :)
<SiDi> Hi
<Jeepste1>  hit there
<Jeepste1> oops hi :)
<Jeepste1> trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank
<zoredache> how much memory does your system have?
<Jeepste1> 2Gig
<zoredache> ah... insufficient ram would cause a black screen but 2gb is more then enough
<Jeepste1> I tried Ctrl+alt+F1 too.. screen went blank too
<Jeepste1> quiet here... all must be asleep
<anom01y> how do I get kde 3.5 apps for xubuntu 9.04 ?     like the old konqueror, and adept_manager ect ect..
<Jeepste1> trying to install Ubuntu /Xubuntu.. tried safe graphics mode... screen goes to cursor then blank.. changed CD and CDRom now have flashing out of range on monitor
<anom01y> is ther any way I can install kde 3.5 in xubuntu 9.04 ?
<dylan_> hi guys, I just installed xubuntu 9.04, I have a nvidia  8800 gt and a monitor that is capapble of 1280 x 1024, but, for some reason, the highest resolution in nvidia's settings is 1024x768, aside from some obscure widescreen formats.   How can I force 1280x 1024 ?
<dylan_> anyone know how I can force 1280 x 1024 resolution,
<dylan_> in windows xp I get this no probs, I have nvidia 8800 gt
<artistxe> http://practical-tech.com/operating-system/microsoft-to-users-dont-switch-to-vista/
<artistxe> stories like this make me laugh :D
<Kai_wp> How exactly does one access a network in XUbuntu without a "Network" or "Connect To Server" option in the "Places" menu?
<artistxe> Kai_wp, ?
<artistxe> Kai_wp : if , in the places menu... that is where it is found in Windows ?
<artistxe> anyway.  I just added the NetworkManager applet to my panel . works nicely here.
<artistxe> uh. right click panel add new item if you did not know that already
<corey_> Hello all, I have been trying to fix a minor issue for a few hours and am stumped.  I came here in hopes one smarter than I may be able to help.
<corey_> I installed xubuntu 9.04 alternate install on my ps3 and cannot seem to figure out how to reboot into recovery mode.
<corey_> It seems somehow my account never got added to the sudoers list so I cannot make any system changes or install anything.
<corey_> Anyone have any ideas?
<Feldegastr> are you able to boot the cd and then modify the config file to add yourself?
<corey_> Haven't tried that.
<corey_> Is there no way to get to recovery mode?
<Feldegastr> i have not tried on the ps3
<Feldegastr> but on the pc i have a boot menu that has the option in my grub list
<corey_> When I turn on my ps3 it goes right to kboot:
<corey_> I have no grub list.
<Feldegastr> kboot? sorry i have never tried on a ps3 so i am not sure what happens there
<corey_> Dang.
<corey_> Well this is frustrating to say the least. :(
<Feldegastr> so how do you start it up?
<Feldegastr> kboot: is the commandline???
<corey_> Just press enter at the kboot: prompt
<Feldegastr> oh
<Feldegastr> sounds like you might have lilo installed then?
<corey_> All the articles I find say to press esc and pick it from the grub list.
<Feldegastr> if you have lilo you don't have grub
<corey_> Never heard of lilo.
<Feldegastr> lilo is what existed before grub
<Feldegastr> and on some hardware lilo is still used as it is hard to get grub working
<corey_> I have only ever used linux on ps3's sorry.  And this is my first experience with Ubuntu.  I am used to Gentoo but figured I would give this a shot.
<artistxe> eeep. trying to stop package installer. too many gnome dependencies !!!
<corey_> I think I plan on sticking with this distro if I can ever figure this issue out.
<corey_> Well I guess I will try booting from the cd and fixing it.  Thanks for trying to help.  Have a good one.
<Wizard> is there no icedtea for powerpc?
<SiDi> I don't know about icedtea but i know some packages are missing
<wildonj> Just installed and updated with 9.04, whenever I run firefox.. I get a bud error.  Any ideas?
<wildonj> err bus error
<slow-motion> hi
<artistxe> hey
<artistxe> wildonj : no idea. I chose not to be update crazy this go round and wait for all of the kinks (as in possibly yours) to get worked out
<artistxe> he left. maybe after he noticed on google that it has been reported several times as a bug.
<artistxe> ono
 * MoonTiger waves hello
<MoonTiger> does anybody know how to actually edit the main app menu?
<artistxe> yes. I do
<MoonTiger> hehe could you enlighten a poor lost soul?
<artistxe> usr/share/aplications dir . there you can remove ( I assume you want to remove something)
<MoonTiger> yes ... the "about" and "help" and "add/remove" stuff
<MoonTiger> may i ask another q?
<SiDi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<SiDi> And for the about help and add remove, its in /etc/xdg/menus/xfce4/
<SiDi> if i remember well
<MoonTiger> thnx much :)
<MoonTiger> do you know why the human theme makes the menu really big?
<artistxe> SiDi : thanks. you just reminded me where the defaults.lst was
<SiDi> artistxe: np :P
<SiDi> MoonTiger: i dont know
<artistxe> interfaces can be aggravating .
<MoonTiger> ok np thnx for the help :)
<artistxe> http://clam-project.org/wiki/images/8/83/NetEditQt4-PortMonitor-SpectralPeaks.png
<artistxe> for an example  :)
<MoonTiger> wow thats purdy
<artistxe> eeeeeeeeeep
<artistxe> for a node based ui . it is horrible ( trying to squeeze too much info into one space)
<having-wireless-> hello !
<having-wireless-> anyone wireless network expert in here can help me ?
<gabkdlly> having-wireless-: explain your problem and we will see
<having-wireless-> thanks!
<having-wireless-> basiclly, xubuntu not detect my usb wireless stick
<having-wireless-> it's listed as acx111 based
<having-wireless-> listed on the web
<having-wireless-> [   90.627153] acx: Loaded combined PCI/USB driver, firmware_ver=1.2.1.34
<having-wireless-> [   90.627168] acx: compiled to use 32bit I/O access. I/O timing issues might occur, such as non-working firmware upload. Report them
<having-wireless-> [   90.627314] usbcore: registered new interface driver acx_usb
<gabkdlly> having-wireless-: how do you know it is not being detected ?
<gabkdlly> did you click around in the network manager?
<gabkdlly> did you try iwconfig on the terminal ?
<having-wireless-> lshw -C network
<having-wireless-> and only my eth0 is listed
<having-wireless-> ifconfig
<having-wireless-> only eth0 lo
<having-wireless-> iwconfig
<having-wireless-> lo        no wireless extensions.
<having-wireless-> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<having-wireless-> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<having-wireless-> i went through for quite a few day, from changing the firware version from 2.3.1.31 to 1.2.1.34  to compile the acx driver module
<having-wireless-> non seems to work
<having-wireless-> most of the references on the web are mentioned about simply dont use the default firmware version 2.3.1.34  and use version 1.2.1.34
<having-wireless-> and this should do the trick - but it doesn't seem to work for me
<gabkdlly> sounds like you are already smarter than me on this issue, maybe someone else will come around who can tell you more
<having-wireless-> oh ...
<having-wireless-> thanks
<MoonTiger> hi guys :) does anyone know how to get rid of the "new" launch bar icon tooltips? thnx
<SiDi> What is that, MoonTiger ?
<MoonTiger> SiDi, sorry didnt see the reply
<MoonTiger> i mean if you have a launcher icon (like the quicklaunch thing in windows)
<MoonTiger> and you hold the mouse over it
<MoonTiger> you get a huge tooltip with an icon and such
<SiDi> i see
<MoonTiger> i want the old way back with just a small tooltip that has text
<SiDi> and you dont want this ?
<MoonTiger> :)
<SiDi> i think you should go to #xfce and ask for that, or even better, bugzilla.xfce.org
<SiDi> and fill a bug report as feature request
<MoonTiger> ok thnx
<MoonTiger> :)
<having-wireless-> any wireless network expert here ?
<slow-motion> bye
<cemunal> hi all
<cemunal> what is the name of default cursor theme in xubuntu?
<SiDi> 'default' ? :p
<charlie-tca> yeah, same one I am thinking of, SiDi
<SiDi> DMZ White, cemunal
<SiDi> Afaik it's this one by default.
<cemunal> package name?
<SiDi> charlie-tca: see, isn't that 'default' great user support ? :)
<SiDi> cemunal: its installed by default :/
<charlie-tca> well, not great, but accurate!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<SiDi> cemunal: it doesnt have its own package, and i don't know in which its included
<charlie-tca> dmz-cursor-theme is the source package
 * SiDi feels dumb now.
<charlie-tca> I cheated - looked it up here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search
<cemunal> charlie-tca, thanks so much :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> You can find almost any source there
<cemunal> charlie-tca, thanks again
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Chicken_combo> hey... how do i remove the login screen so that the machine auto boots with no prompts?
<charlie-tca> well...
<SiDi> patience is a virtue. A shame some people forget this
<Kangarooo> what's GDM? and does xubuntu have it?
<Kangarooo> and ubuntu?
<SiDi> GDM is the login manager
<charlie-tca> and yes
<SiDi> both xubuntu and ubuntu use it, while kubuntu uses kdm
<charlie-tca> and yes
<SiDi> you can also test slim, if you feel like
<SiDi> and you can manage gdm with Apps -> System -> Connection window (or whatever the true menu entry's name is :x)
<charlie-tca> I keep trying to remember patience, SiDi
<charlie-tca> :-)
<SiDi> oh, i often forget it too
<SiDi> see, after 5 months of working with totally uncapable people, i finally sent them a kind of rough email to make fun of their work; They reviewed it by then. It was still a failure, but was a little less epic than the previous one :P
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Login window  for 8.10 and 8.04, Session and Startup for 9.04
<charlie-tca> Sometimes things just work like that ;-)
<SiDi> meh :)
<Kangarooo> ok I googled slim so configuration of started apps will still work? its just a different login screen?
<zerothis>  I have a USB harddrive with a live bootable partitiion and a partition with a normal instalation. how can set it up to select which to boot?
<Kangarooo> or it will make desktop different also?
<Kangarooo> in bios? zerothis
<zerothis> No, bios isn't problem. It will boot whatever installtion I installed last. But there is not option in the bootloader that allows me to *select* which partition to boot.
<Kangarooo> http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/liveusb.php
<zerothis> kangaroo: I'll consider clonezilla. but this means starting from scratch and using FAT.
<SiDi> Kangarooo: its a different login screen. If you're happy with gdm, don't bother with Slim.
<Kangarooo> well I don't ever see login couse if have autologin so ill stay with GDM but maybe slim has some more pros?
<Kangarooo> I mean then no difference but if some more pros.. (pluses..) so I could consider since without more pluses I don't know :) or just ok thanks 4 help :) and thanks 4 helping what makes this community better
<SiDi> its lighter
<SiDi> but it has cons
<Kangarooo> zerothis: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ubuntu+live+usb
<SiDi> no buttons, only keyboard shortcuts, and it doesnt have all gdm's features
<SiDi> zerothis: you got grub on your normal install, right ? add a line there, pointing to your hdd
<SiDi> for instance if you have 1 hdd, your hdd is hdd(0,#) in grub, so the external one would be hd(1,#) if plugged
<SiDi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kangarooo> zerothis: BTW on installed system click System -> Administration -> USB startup disk creator .. maybe 4 more information consider check that also.. I haven't tryd that
<zerothis> SiDi: yes, grub on the normal install. both partitions are on the same harddrive.
<Kangarooo> I would do like this - 1.) start live cd if not installed hard drive (not usb) 2.) check what each code is 4 each partition (I don't know what command shows that) 3.) add correct one or both partiton codes to grub :)
<Kangarooo> (and I don't know where to change grub) :)
<Kangarooo> maybe it will smth like media/usb1(0,2) I don't know
<SiDi> zerothis: edit your grub then, and boot your other partition from grub ?
<SiDi> if you boot on the live part, the hdd order wont be the same :)
<SiDi> just boot on the normal one, plug your "live" disk, and check it with sudo fdisk -l
<scheid_> new to xubuntu-wondering if anyone can walk me through how to swith to external monitor from a laptop
<knome> !ask | scheid_
<ubottu> scheid_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gnoob> After I update my xubuntu install the volume knob on the front of my laptop no longer works.
<gnoob> After I updated...
<Slonkie> gnoob try looking if the volume buttons are still in Keyboard settings as Application shortcuts
<gnoob> I do not see anything there
<gnoob> related to sound or volume
<Slonkie> all right
<Slonkie> aumix -v-10 for is the command for down volume
<Slonkie> aumix -v+10 is for up volume
<Slonkie> aumix -v0 for mute
<saketh> how would i change my window manager to metacity in xubuntu jaunty?
<zerothis> scheid_: I'll give is a shot. do you know what video card you have for you lapyop?
<saketh> nope
<saketh> i probably dont have a good one
<saketh> its old
<saketh> oops
<saketh> srry
<zerothis> saketh: this is probably overkill, but if you install compiz-fusion and the compix-fusion-icon, is has easy options to trun compiz off, select another windows manager, and reload the windows manager
<saketh> huh?
<gnoob> saketh, thanks
<saketh> welcum
<gnoob> i mean Slonkie
<saketh> oh
<saketh> ok
<gnoob> sorry
<saketh> its ok
<saketh> is there another way to do it?
<zerothis1> most likely, but *I* don't know any other way
<saketh> ok
<saketh> thanx
<saketh> anyone else kno?
<Idzme> what?
<saketh> how would i change my window manager to metacity in xubuntu jaunty?
<SiDi> saketh: install gnome x_x
<Idzme> sorry, don't now...install gnome??
 * SiDi is having a hard time trying to see why use metacity inside of xfce.
<charlie-tca> Just install metacity and remove xfwm, perhaps
<SiDi> you can use "metacity --replace"
<SiDi> but it'll more likely crash your session
<Idzme> why would you run metacity in xubuntu?
<knome> like sessions don't crash anyway
 * knome hides
 * SiDi throws an enraged mouse @ knome.
 * charlie-tca agrees with knome 
 * SiDi throws a kitten @ charlie-tca then.
<knome> hihi
<SiDi> Gotta finish my report Q_Q
<knome> bah
<knome> just finish it
<knome> you've been talking about it forever
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> how do I stop xubuntu 8.04 from restoring my session whenever I log in?
 * charlie-tca gently sets the kitten down on the ks;kjadf;p9kjweurop
<knome> charlie-tca, lol good one ;)
<Slonkie> when you logout uncross the "Save sessions for...."
<saketh> ok thanx
<SiDi> knome: its just so long to type it all :p
<charlie-tca> gordonjcp: and remove the ~/.cache
<gordonjcp> Slonkie: I don't see an option for Save sessions for...
<gordonjcp> charlie-tca: removed .cache, we'll see if that helps ;-)
<Slonkie> it's in the left-down corner
<gordonjcp> thanks for the advice guys
<dylan_> anyone know how to generate modelines so I get get the full 1280x1024 like my monitor was intended to do ?
<zerothis1> dylan_: your video card may be the limiting factor. other than that, try xrander to add modes (not sure how that works) and also xrander to change the resolution manually to 1280x1024
<zerothis1> dylan_: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024. where VGA is the actualy name of you monitor. find the name with xrandr -q
<gnoob> I would make sure that my video card supported that first.
<dylan_> well the video card definately supports it, (nvidia 8800), and I can get this res in XP w/ the same hardware
<zerothis1> gnoob has a point, you'll be blind if it doesn't and there is the very slight possiblity of hardware damage
<dylan_> thannks zerothis1 I will try this
<dylan_> zerothis1, I tried xrandr -q, and I don't see where the name of my monitor is.. ?
<dylan_> http://pastebin.ca/1425712
<zerothis1> can you copy paste what -q said to pastebin.org please
<zerothis1> ohh,
<dylan_> :)
<zerothis1> I've never seen that before, but it looks like you monitor is called default
<dylan_> hmm
<dylan_> I will try that then
<zerothis1> xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024
<dylan_> zerothis1, the output from that command is "xrandr: cannot find mode 1280 x 1024"
<dylan_> its weird because I can get 1280 x 1024 with xp
<dylan_> and the manual for the screen says it is 1280 x 1024
<dylan_> sxvga
<zerothis1> then it needs to be added first. try man xrandr to investigate adding modes
<dylan_> ok I will try that, It's not being detected because there I am using a vga to pci adapter on the back of my video card
<dylan_> er not pci, its that white connection
<dylan_> lol nm
<dylan_> can't explain it
<Slonkie> dvi :)
<dylan_> yes !
<dylan_> I am using a vga->dvi adapter because the video card doesnt have vga
<dylan_> so that might be confusing the nvidia drivers/software
<zerothis1> dylan_: actually, that should register as vannilla VGA
<zerothis1> xrandr --newmode <modeline>
<dylan_> hmm ok , how do I determine a modeline ?
<zerothis1> never in my life have I used a modeline, sorry
<dylan_> maybe I should just edit my xorg.conf and add modelines in there,
<dylan_> or does xrandr do this for me ?
<zerothis1> xrandr will do it
<rogi> Hello all, new to xubuntu (used to debian on my server though) and looking for suggestions for an iPhoto type package from Synaptic. Any recommendations? Doesn't need to be too heavyweight.
<dylan_> ok
<dylan_> now I am off to learn about modelines
<zerothis1> xrandr doesn't use xorg.conf, that's kinda point
<charlie-tca> rogi: not familiar with iPhoto; makes it hard
<charlie-tca> Is that a viewer, editor, or what?
<rogi> charlie-tca: ok well just any reasonable photo/album/image collection manager will do fine.
<rogi> collection viewer rather than editor
<jmburgess> rogi: Picasa or fspot are quite good
<rogi> fspot is ok on xubuntu? Ok, I'll check it out. Thanks for the tip.
<charlie-tca> what about gthumb?
<rogi> charlie-tca: I have that already, just was looking for a little more functionality. I'm just about to try fspot. Thanks for the reply anyway. :)
<charlie-tca> good luck :-)
<jmburgess> rogi: ya fspot only requires mono really so any *buntu should work
<zerothis1> ah, a modeline tool http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<nikolam> hi i have an idea.
<nikolam> is it possible to start some intensive 3d game on machine with very fast 3d graphics
<nikolam> and to reedirect output to other machine over network?
<nikolam> like, using vnc or redirecting x display?
<nikolam> could it work? :)
<zerothis>  nikolam: not unless the game is playable a less than 1 fps
<Simetrical> I'm trying out Xubuntu because Ubuntu seemed to lag too much, but it doesn't seem to recognize my second monitor.  Applications -> Settings -> Display only shows one.
<Simetrical> Any thoughts?
<Simetrical> Other than that, it seems better so far.
<charlie-tca> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in jaunty
<charlie-tca> !info randr
<ubottu> Package randr does not exist in jaunty
<zerothis> ?, I'm using xrandr on Jaunty
<rogi> jmburgess: fspot is great. Just what I was looking for. Thanks.
<zerothis> Simetrical: ignore ubottu, xrandr will do the job
<Simetrical> So I should do it by command line?  xrandr does recognize two monitors, but one seems to be disabled.
<zerothis> what is the output from xrandr -q ?
<Simetrical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/174485/
<zerothis> xrandr --output VGA2 --mode 1024x768 --right-of VGA1
<Simetrical> Neat.
<Simetrical> Thanks.
<charlie-tca> matter of fact, xrandr is the only way to have two monitors in Xfce 4.6, I think
<Simetrical> Will that stick, or do I have to do it on startup every time?
<nikolam> zerothis, and on gigabit lan? doesn`t X is ment exactly for that, so you can redirect display of one (3D) application to terminal?
<zerothis> nikolam: I wouldn't know about redirecting X to other terminals. But I think its called tunneling. I know VNC, and VNC is slow
<zerothis> nikolam: http://www.cag.lcs.mit.edu/~wentzlaf/faq/ssh_X.html
<zerothis> I recall seeing Xeyes tunneled over gb lan, it was slow too
<Simetrical> The only other thing I've noticed about Xfce that I like less than GNOME is that the CPU monitor seems inferior.  My GNOME CPU monitor had different colors for user, system, and ionice; plus graphs for memory, swap, network use, etc.  I found it very handy to notice problems at a glance.
<Simetrical> Does anyone know of a good widget (maybe not panel-based) for Xfce that will do that sort of thing?
<charlie-tca> You could install the Gnome cpu monitor
<nikolam> Simetrical, install xfApplet and use your beloved GNOME applet :)
<Simetrical> That's the nice thing, I can take the best parts of all the window managers.  :)
 * Simetrical <3 Linux
<zerothis> Simetrical: so gnome used alot more of you CPU to show how much of your CPU was being used?
<nikolam> Simetrical, :)
<Simetrical> Well, this is actually a reasonably powerful machine.  Dual-core Athlon 5000+, 4G RAM, etc.  But I had insufferable latency when switching applications, and it drove me up the wall.  Xubuntu seems to be better.
<nikolam> Simetrical, 32 or 64-bit?
<Simetrical> (The real CPU hog here is XChat.  It's using something like 50% of one CPU continuously.)
<Simetrical> 32-bit.
<nikolam> Simetrical, wow, that is not right
<nikolam> Simetrical, try 64, maybe it is faste ra bit
<nikolam> what xchat version is that? you have some scripts runing in it?
<Simetrical> I've heard enough complaints about 64-bit that I don't think it's worth reinstalling the OS to try out, at least for the moment.
<nikolam> Simetrical, I use 64bit from 7.04 onwards. It works great.
<Simetrical> No, no scripts that I'm aware of.  Packaged versions.  I have 17 windows of it open, though.
<nikolam> But under 4gogs, no, 32 bit is good
<Simetrical> 3G of RAM is more than enough for me anyway.
<nikolam> I am planin to add 4gigs in few days. i won`t be able to do that on 32bit
<Simetrical> How do I install xfApplet?  I don't see it as an option anywhere.
<nikolam> synaptic? Simetrical
<Simetrical> I'd have thought it would be installed by default as an option for "Add New Item", or at least show up in the Add/Remove... search.  Got it now, thakns.
<Simetrical> thanks.
<nikolam> np :) also install your beloved gnome applet
<Simetrical> GNOME didn't even seem to let me put panels on the second monitor, unless I did dual-head.
<Simetrical> So far there's pretty much nothing I dislike about Xfce.
<SiDi> !info meld
<ubottu> meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 638 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<jmburgess> ya XFCE's handling of 2 monitors is far superior to GNOMe
<jmburgess> like I can set diff wallpapers for each monitor and all kinds of things
<jmburgess> that isn't possible in gnome
<nikolam> jmburgess, wow i didn`t know that. i should tcheck that out :)
<jmburgess> nikolam: yeah it is awesome
<corey_> Has anyone came across a fix for the problem in xubuntu 9.04 where it does not add the initial account to the sudoers list?
<dylan_> how do I enable ctrl alt backspace in xubuntu 9.04 ???
<dylan_> same with ctrl alt esc ?
<dylan_> why would they be removed in the first place ?
<Slonkie> Keyboard > Application shortcuts
<Slonkie> Add whatever you like, dylan_.
<dylan_> Slonkie, thanks, also, do you know how I can get the full 1280 x 1024 like my hardware is designed for ? in XP I get this res no probs, but I can't in Xubntu... I have tried adding a modeline, not quite sure if I did it properly though..
<Slonkie> Sorry i don't know
<dylan_> http://pastebin.ca/1425794
<dylan_> ok
<dylan_> I will keep trying different things
<dylan_> Slonkie, in the keyboard shorcuts what would the command for resetting the X server be ?
<Slonkie> sorry I don't know that either
<SiDi> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart but needs sudo
<SiDi> dylan_: if you wanna reenable ctrl + alt + backspace, download dontzap
<SiDi> and use dontzap --disable once in the console
<SiDi> (sudo apt-get install dontzap *)
<dylan_> SiDi, I did that everything looks like it works, but ctrl alt bs does nothing, do I need to reboot the computer /
<dylan_> ?
<SiDi> possibly reboot the session for it to work
<corey_> Does anyone know how to access recovery mode in xubuntu 9.04?
<SiDi> same as in ubuntu
<SiDi> on grub menu you have a menu entry for recovery mode
<corey_> I don't have a grub menu/
<corey_> When I turn on my system I have a kboot: prompt.
<SiDi> if you lost it, copy a menu entry of your grub menu, and replace the ro quiet splash by ro single
<SiDi> Can't help then
<dylan_> SiDi, resetting the computer fixed it
<dylan_> do you know how to get ctrl alt esc back ?
<Slonkie> i by mistake turned of something, that does that thunar doesn't go infront of my other running application when i open a folder.
<Slonkie> it just opens in minimized status
<SiDi> dylan_: add a shortcut with xkill
<dylan_> is there any way I can FORCE my resolution to 1280 x 1024 ? in win XP I get this no problem, but in xubuntu 9.04 max is 1024 x 768 ??
<SiDi> install the gpu drivers;
<SiDi> apps -> system -> hardware drivers
<SiDi> if anything's listed there, then activate it, it'll help a lot
<SiDi> and if theres nothing (likely if you have an Intel GPU), you'll have to wait for proper drivers from Intel
<SiDi> or try to manually edit xorg.conf
<SiDi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
 * SiDi goes back to work, huh :p
<Slonkie> Go finish that stupid report SiDi ! ;)
<Slonkie> now i'm going to bed. night night.
<SiDi> Slonkie: workin on it :) good night
<dylan_> guys, I really need help getting my computer to display 1280 x 1024
<dylan_> I can get it in winXP no problem, in xubuntu 9.04, I am not sure if my xorg.conf is correct, and I get different resolutions in the xubuntu display settings from the nvidia-settings program (two different sets of resolutions), but none of them give me the option for 1280 x 1024
<dylan_> and my manually edited xorg.conf does not work
<SiDi> dylan_: read above !
<SiDi> what GPU do you have ?
<SiDi> and are the latest drivers activated ?
<dylan_> SidI nvidia drivers are installed
<dylan_> Sidi its a nvidia 8800 gt video card w/ 1gb ram, and the screen is this one http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2293955&CatId=167
<dylan_> SiDi, I just don't know how to make a proper modeline
<SiDi> dylan_: it should just work then :/
<SiDi> what's the drivers version ? 177 at least ?
<SiDi> i can't remember about modelines for xorg.conf though. Too tired for that.
<dylan_> SiDi I am just used jockey-gtk
<dylan_> er I just used
<SiDi> What version does it say you have ?
<SiDi> If you're on 8.10+ the drivers should be recent enough anyways
<dylan_> SiDi,  I freshly installex xubuntu 9.04,
<dylan_> I just dont understand how something SO SIMPLE in XP takes weeks to get working in Ubuntu
<dylan_> isn;t there any way to force a resolution, or auto detect the screen ect ect. ?
<SiDi> dylan_: so simple is fast said
<SiDi> vista never managed to get my 1440x900 screen working
<SiDi> it worked out of the box with any linux/solaris distro
<SiDi> its just a dumb hardware recognition / driver problem. Wether you be on linux/windows won't change much, except we have more workarounds than them. But i'm not expert about xorg questions
<SiDi> fill a bug in bugs.launchpad.net about nvidia drivers, they should be able to help you get it to work quickly
<SiDi> btw, ive got a 8800GTS on my desktop with the said 1440x900 screen :p and same drivers / distro :p and it worked directly after the install :p
<dylan_> SiDi do you have one of those dvi -> vga converters so you can plug your screen into your video card ?
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> On the same GPU+Screen :P
<SiDi> I don't think its the problem. Nvidia made a terrible mess with the 8xxx / 9xxx gpus, its possible its not recognising the card properly. You could try #nvidia or #xorg or bug some people who maintain this on launchpad.net
<SiDi> they'll be more helpful than me
<nijm> Hey guys, anyone know what package the man pages for math.h and ctype.h and the like belong to? I have build-essential and gcc-doc installed but no joy
#xubuntu 2010-05-17
<ricardoperera> olá
<dekenx> Hello, I have installed Xubuntu 10.04 on an old laptop, after a reboot I pass by the GRUB menu and the system then freezes at a blinking cursor, any ideas?
<dekenx> (btw i have tried noacpi, noapic, nomodeset, etc...)
<Xenphor> hello I had a question regarding the xubuntu wubi installer
<Xenphor> it hangs at 79% complete and gives me this error: Apt configuration problem: attempt to install packages from the CD failed
<Xenphor> it then proceeds to hang at 79% and seems to be scanning for other files
<Xenphor> then it crashes and said it had an unrecoverable error and reboots
<Xenphor> is my problem that I don't have a required CD?
<pleia2> Xenphor: /g 57
<pleia2> oops
<pleia2> Xenphor: maybe a bad burn of the cd?
<Xenphor> i dont have a cd
<Xenphor> i used the installer from the internet
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> I'm not sure then :\
<Xenphor> hmm ok thanks
<Arpad2> how can be opened .m3u  file in exaile? it needs some plugin...
<TheSheep> .m3u file is just a text file with an url inside, open that url instead
<Arpad2> ok, thx:)
<xubuntu793> ciao a tutti
<gottto> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sysi> am i on wrong channel or is lucid working frigging awesomely?
<Sysi> zero problems visible
<Pres-Gas> Thunar has a clicking issue, Sysi
<Pres-Gas> Fortunately, I mostly use the terminal
<Pres-Gas> I would also say the migration from t-bird 2 to 3 is not the smoothest...but that may be my selection of pluggins
<renata_> hello, I use xubuntu lucid with the latest nvidia drivers. However, I have and extremely slow boot, my laptop show blinking cursor for about 15 sec, then ugly boot screen with somehow too big XUBUNTU name on it. I wonder if there any possibility to improve both the speed and the look of the startup?
<MTecknology> What tool is there for managing multiple desktops?
<Pres-Gas> MTecknology, do you mean multiple desktops for different operating systems?
<MTecknology> Pres-Gas: monitors*
<MTecknology> Pres-Gas: just one ubuntu system - i just got another monitor
<charlie-tca> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Sysi> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> That was amazingly easy...
<charlie-tca> with the correct information?
<Sysi> my friend wrote xorg.conf for 2 days with debian and ati
<MTecknology> charlie-tca: ya- i used xrandr - two commands and it's working perfect
<charlie-tca> Great! glad Sysi had the reference right ;-)
<MTecknology> me too :P
<meowgoesboom> hello was wondering if i could get some help with xubuntu
<bittin> ask the question?
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> oops, the correct answer to the question is 'yes'
<meowgoesboom> i installed xubuntu and i picked dual boot with grub and when my computer boots up i can not move my arrow up or down
<meowgoesboom> it always picks xubuntu
<charlie-tca> At the desktop, open a terminal, and then run 'sudo update-grub'
<charlie-tca> restart, it should let you make a selection
<meowgoesboom> does it matter that i have a usb keyboard?
<meowgoesboom> thank you
<meowgoesboom> i will go do that now and i will let you know if it works for me
<meowgoesboom> charlie i got another question but its not about xubuntu
<meowgoesboom> i have a hard drive thath wont read in windows it showes the drive but wont read the data off it if im in xubuntu is there a way i could get the data off it?
<Pres-Gas> !ddrescue
<Pres-Gas> d'oh
<charlie-tca> or samba, maybe
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, is there something that I am missing with samba and reading disks?  I think this is the 2nd time you have mentioned samba to read local disks
<charlie-tca> samba is what they need to read the windows disks
<charlie-tca> It is probably formatted ntfs, and Xubuntu does not automatically install the stuff to read it
<ochosi> samba for local windows discs?
<Pres-Gas> I thought that was the ntfs fs drivers
<ochosi> i thought that's something like ntfs-3g
<Pres-Gas> ochosi, me too
<charlie-tca> If you create the fstab entries
<charlie-tca> but if you use gigolo, it uses samba
<ochosi> oh, never used that for local drives
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm
<Pres-Gas> I wonder if gigolo is using the loopback interface then?
<charlie-tca> windows drives do not automatically read for some reason I don't know
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, do you always use gigolo to mount local devices?
<charlie-tca> I have no windows drives
<charlie-tca> I haven't had anything windows for over 10 years
<Pres-Gas> Ahh, see...this is why I am asking as I have not locally attached an ntfs drive for awhile
<charlie-tca> me neither ;-)
<charlie-tca> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<leonard_> hello i did 'sudo update-grub' and nothing happend
<charlie-tca> Next?
<charlie-tca> the only other suggestion I have is try different usb ports
<leonard_> ok
<leonard_> thanky ou
<leonard_> is there a way i could remove data off a hard drive that windows can not read?
<Pres-Gas> In the future, I think we need to mention the more typical ways to mount windows drives....samba is a pretty huge progect and opens up services and ports that should not be opened unless you know what you are doing.
<Pres-Gas> I suggest this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<leonard_> ok i will read thank you
<charlie-tca> sounds good to me. I will try to remember it
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, I have been working on docs integrating Linux with Active Directory and samba is the key....and huge in scopt
<Pres-Gas> s/scopt/scope
<charlie-tca> I just know it works for most people
<Pres-Gas> Now, samba is perfect for sharing files to windows hosts as well.
<charlie-tca> I'm learning, I hope ;-)
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, in lurking here you have taught me plenty!  :D
<p0a> Hello how can I tell X to insert a ( every time I hit the [
<TheSheep> p0a: you can remap your keyboard
<charlie-tca> Create a shortcut in Applications -> Keyboard -> shortcuts ?
<TheSheep> !xmodmap
<p0a> I've did it
<p0a> how can I make sure xmodmap .xmodmap is run every time I log in to X?
<TheSheep> add it to autostarted applications
<TheSheep> p0a: you program in lisp? :)
<p0a> eh they got me :P
<TheSheep> p0a: it might be more practical to only remap those keys in your editor, and if it's vim or emacs, you can even only remap them whhen editing a lisp file
<TheSheep> ok, that was silly, why would you use vim if you program in lisp
<p0a> :P
<p0a> I know but it's confusing
<p0a> I could have emacs do that job but in firefox I'd want to type a [ and I'd type a ( instead, etc.
<TheSheep> I usually have no problems switching modes like this
<TheSheep> I rarely type 'i' in firefox :P
<p0a> I have the vimperator plugin and I'm an emacs user :]
<TheSheep> do you ant to talk about it?
<TheSheep> I'm sure they have a therapy group or something
<p0a> I talk to my mxdoctor often
<TheSheep> say hello to Eliza
<ToddDailey> Hello. My Xubutnu desktop is not loading and I need to reach the console to fix it. Does Xubuntu have a "recovery mode"?
<ToddDailey> Does anyone here know? I can boot the live cd but the hard disk is not mounted, so that's no help.
<charlie-tca> do you get a grub menu?
<ToddDailey> No GRUB menu when booting from HD.
<ToddDailey> I thought that was strange with Xubuntu. Most other distros seem to give you choices at boot.
<charlie-tca> You can try holding down the right-shift key while starting, which should bring up the grub menu. There is a recovery mode option on it
<ToddDailey> I'll try that now ...
<ToddDailey> Better. Why the heck is that hidden behind the right shift key ???
<charlie-tca> That is the default for Lucid. It was confusing too many users to have the menu shown every boot
<ToddDailey> ... and then the users who expect to see it at every boot get confused when it's missing ...  <sigh>
<charlie-tca> It is referenced in the release notes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#No%20delay%20for%20boot%20menu%20with%20GRUB%202
<ToddDailey> Thanks. I'll bookmark that.
<Reign25> Hey everyone. I was hoping someone could help me out with a very odd issue I'm having with Xubuntu. The wireless card finds my network, but when it tries to connect, it ends up failing to connect. It's the same situation with wired. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Avahi%20will%20always%20start%20even%20if%20a%20.local%20domain%20is%20present
<charlie-tca> is what I usually blame for such things, if both wired and wireless are affected
<Reign25> ok I'll check that out. thank you.
<Reign25> The Avahi mDNS is what you're referring to?
<charlie-tca> Yes, it is worth a try. Avahi seems to grab the ethernet port somethimes, thinking there is nothing else going to use it.
<Reign25> gotcha. I'll give it a try and see. Quick question while you're here; could you tell me how to install an Orinoco driver or link me please? I haven't been able to figure it out since the readme is blank?
<Reign25> well, blank on instructions
<charlie-tca> don't know, myself. Normally, all the wireless drivers are installed automatically through the kernel.
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<charlie-tca> may be helpful?
<Reign25> alright. thanks again.
<ToddDailey> Problem fixed. Thank you charlie-tca.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Glad we could help
<handjob> Hi all. I've got problem with 10.04 installed on emachine 620. eth 0 does not seems to get along with network manager. Strange thing is that desktop with does not have any problems with connection. Help.
<charlie-tca> If there is no problem with the connection, what is wrong?
<Arpad2> how can be disk ejected?
<charlie-tca> Open a terminal, type "eject"
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> ok, thx!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<handjob> charlie-tca: There is not problem with connection form desktop, but once I plug the cabel into laptop i get the message that I am disconected from wireless and nothing happens.
<charlie-tca> but wireless works?
<handjob> On deskto yes, on laptop very no, and it's a problem.
<handjob> *desktop
<handjob> Sorry I am wrighting such a bullstit. From the begining : I don't have wireless at all. I have only ethernet cabel connection that does work on desktop running on 10.04 but same connection does not work on laptop. When i plug the cabel into laptop I get the message boout being disconnected from wireless and nothing happens.
<handjob> Bye
<Viking667> hi all. Having trouble with a machine... how do I downgrade from ext4 to ext3?
<TheSheep> you backup all data, format the drive to ext3 and put the data back
<Viking667> The machine has 512Mb memory, is a 1.3GHz Celeron and is having some trouble keeping up with Cafe World from Facebook.
<Viking667> yush.
<TheSheep> this is the safe way
<Viking667> Any way I can get the Live installer to default to ext3 instead?
<TheSheep> sure, you can partition manually
<TheSheep> and choose any filesystems you want
<Viking667> *nod*. I may have to do that then.
<Viking667> just as well I've got two other machines I can drop stuff on.
<TheSheep> be careful to not lose anything in the process
<Viking667> To create a tarball, is bz2 or lzma better? (/home, /etc, /root)
<dystheria> just joined to ask a quick question, is xubuntu 10.04 using gdm to handle login sessions?
#xubuntu 2010-05-18
<Viking667> hm. Why would a 1.3GHz Celeron not be able to handle Cafe World???
<Viking667> (512Mb memory, xubuntu freshly installed)
<Viking667> (oh, and Google Chrome, again, freshly installed.)
<MalkavianManiac> probably coz its got no bloody L2 cache
<MalkavianManiac> i used to have a Celeron D, and it gave me nothing but problems
<Viking667> yeesh. I can't exactly help that...
<MalkavianManiac> can you pastebin "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<MalkavianManiac> cat /proc/cpuinfo | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Viking667> not yet...
<Viking667> hm. Now, how do I get pulseaudio out of here and still have a mixer I can tweak?
<Viking667> I remember when I removed pulseaudio, Gnome wouldn't show me its mixer any more over on Ubuntu.
<Viking667> what field are you after?
<MalkavianManiac> cache
<Viking667> cache size: 256
<MalkavianManiac> hehe, just as i thought
<MalkavianManiac> 256kb
<MalkavianManiac> tiny as hell
<MalkavianManiac> umm, about pulse
<Viking667> As I said, I can't do anything about the CPU.
<MalkavianManiac> remove it and use the command line tool, alsamixer
<Viking667> heh. The wife doesn't do commandline stuff... she's no geek.
<MalkavianManiac> lol
<MalkavianManiac> its a CLI GUI
<Viking667> uh, I know.
<Viking667> actually, it's a CLUI...
<MalkavianManiac> umm, check for gephex in the repo's
<MalkavianManiac> wait sorry
<MalkavianManiac> thatl teach me to pull package names from googles description text
<MalkavianManiac> try gamix
<Viking667> mrm. How much memory does pulseaudio take up on the average invocation?
<MalkavianManiac> not sure
<MalkavianManiac> but its not nice on low end CPU's
<MalkavianManiac> made all the difference in the world on my 400mhz G4 PowerPC
<Viking667> Right.
<MalkavianManiac> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gamix
<MalkavianManiac> your in luck, gamix exists for lucid
 * Viking667 wonders how to shoot pulseaudio without losing several of the other packages that make up Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<Viking667> ouch... 156Mb!!!
<Viking667> holey!!! load's up to 5.8
<MalkavianManiac> hehe, today im gonna take a copy of ubtunu 10.04 into one of the local computer shops and see what they thinkl
<Viking667> eep. I even reformatted to ext3 because I thought that may have had some effect.
<Viking667> I thought that ext3 might have been lighter on the system than ext4 was.
<Viking667> awww, crap. Removing pulseaudio removes these:  abiword, gnome-settings-daemon, libasound2-plugins, and xubuntu-desktop (which is a meta-package anyhow)
<MalkavianManiac> hrmm
<MalkavianManiac> there must be a way top ignore dependencies
<Viking667> I'm removing abiword anyhow but why oh why do I have to lose gnome-settings-daemon and libasound2-plugins?
<Viking667> oh, I wish.
<Viking667> Ofcourse, I could always rename the pulseaudio binary... heh heh heh, but then the soundmixer will get pissy
<MalkavianManiac> lol
<MalkavianManiac> you could remove it from the runlevel
<Viking667> ooo. even better.
<Viking667> Right. How do I do that? it's not in /etc/init
<Viking667> Come to think of it, how do I find out what runlevel this even is?
<MalkavianManiac> umm
<MalkavianManiac> its 5
<MalkavianManiac> gimme a bit to reboot into ubuntu
<MalkavianManiac> wont be a minute or so
<_Techie_> how long did that take?
<_Techie_> okay, the runlevel 5 directory is /etc/rc5.d/
<_Techie_> so rname S50pulseaduio to K50pulseaudio
<_Techie_> sudo mv /etc/rc5.d/S50pulseaudio /etc/rc5.d/K50pulseaudio
<Viking667> hang on. Darn things  started pulseaudio anyhow.
<Viking667> I'll have to kill a program.
<_Techie_> pulseaudio --kill
<_Techie_> oh yeah
<_Techie_> its also in runlevel 3
<_Techie_> sudo mv /etc/rc3.d/S50pulseaudio /etc/rc3.d/K50pulseaudio
<_Techie_> and in 4
<_Techie_> and in 2
<_Techie_> and im taking a wild guess at 1 too
<_Techie_> its already disabled in 1 though
<Viking667> I also changed the runlevels in the script too, but when I run "service pulseaudio stop" it says" Pulseaudio: configured for per-user sessions
<Viking667> (or something like that)
<Viking667> now i just need to know how to shoot it
<_Techie_> disable it in all the runlevels and ou should be fine
<Viking667> nup.
<_Techie_> its in 2, 3, 4 and 5 under the name S50pulseaudio
<Viking667> it's starting up manually... not from init levels
<_Techie_> /etc/rc5.2/S50pulseaudio    /etc/rc3.d/S50pulseaudio    /etc/rc4.d/S50pulseaudio    /etc/rc5.d/S50pulseaudio
<_Techie_> or
<_Techie_> you could run a kill script at login
<Viking667> mrm.
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna have a shower... then a shave clean the kitchen up a bit and head into town
<Viking667> ta.
<Viking667> thank you.
<_Techie_> http://i.imgur.com/mkXLc.jpg
<haywire> I'm having a desktop problem with xubuntu 9.10.  It seems like after taking an update(?) my panels have all disappeared, and when I try to add them back by right-clicking the desktop and click settings>panel> I get ignored...
<_Techie_> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<haywire> Thanks, will try... any ideas as to what made 'em disappear? Kids swear they didn't mess with it... last time i used it was working fine...
<haywire> O.k. - that worked... There's obviously a lot I don't yet understand about xubuntu (and linux!)
<_Techie_> win7 time
<VIMI> Who your looking at
<VIMI> yes
<VIMI> you
<VIMI> Keep watching, or start kicking
<cha0s> Hey guys, maybe a dumb question but is there any way to set a global shortcut that involves mouse?
<cha0s> Like, I want to run a program on super + mouse wheel up
<owen1> new install, 9.10. i had internet but i lost all connection(including wired). what is the name of the app that shows my connections?
<owen1> it's not running, i think
<owen1> sudo dhclient eth0 gave me the wired.
<Sysi> !network | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sysi> xubuntu uses networkmanager \ nm-applet
<visitor1> hi there, is there a way to restart the desktop? my desktop backgound has changed, xfce4-panel restart didnt bring it back
<Sysi> change it from settings? (right click or menu)
<Sysi> loggin out and back in should do it also
<moetunes> killall -v xfdesktop && xfdesktop &
<visitor1> xfdesktop: no process found
<visitor1> change desktop background doesnt do anything
<moetunes> what did the background change to?
<visitor1> it dint change
<moetunes> visitor1> my desktop backgound has changed
<moetunes> that's a quote
<visitor1> the colour has changed, it isnt anymore my setting
<moetunes> k - to what color - black? or...
<visitor1> and right click and change desktop backgournd doesnt react
<visitor1> sort of brown colour
<Sysi> it's just crashed, that's pure x now
<moetunes> xf desktop controls the background so if it isn't running you won't be able to change the background
<moetunes> s/xf desktop/xfdesktop
<visitor1> can i restart it without reboot?
<moetunes> did the    xfdesktop &   part restart xfdesktop?
<Sysi> did you try relogin?
<visitor1> xfdesktop && xfdesktop & <-----just started it again :)
<moetunes> got the wallpaper back then ?
<visitor1> but it isnt running in the background, the terminal is blocked, no wallpaper just colour gradient
<moetunes> ctrl+c to kill it in terminal and use alt+f2 and then type xfdesktop
<visitor1> ok, it isnt blocked, return produced a new line its ok
<moetunes> great :]
<visitor1> thanks folks :)
<moetunes> happy to help :]
<_chris_> hey all, when using rdekstop, can i somehow set the window size ?
<_chris_> its pretty small by standart
<_chris_> ah ok
<_chris_> -g
<moetunes> _chris_: answering you're own questions through irc is a novel approach :]
<_chris_> haha :-D
<zahran> need help ubuntu 9.10 cannot detect usb hard disk
 * Viking667 departs
<zahran> help please
<mAritz> hey. i'm switching between qwertz and colemak keyboard layout, because i want to learn colemak. i have a script that rebinds Caps_Lock to Backspace with xmodmap. that somehow only works in qwertz. as soon as i switch to colemak Caps_Lock just does nothing. if i switch back to qwertz, it's backspace again. (without needing to execute the script again)
<mAritz> that's only one of the behaviours though. sometimes, it's doing something different (like normal caps_ function in qwertz and delete in colemak).
<zahran> help please ...
<moetunes> zahran: does it show in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<zahran> wait . need to restart \
<moetunes> k
<Lartza_> Can the installer resize Windows NTFS partition?
<Lartza_> Win7 partition
<Lartza_> And does Win7 even like to have dual-boot Linux?
<Sysi> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Lartza_> Thanks
<Pres-Gas> As a general-ease-of-use practice, Lartza_, it is good to install the windows side first as the ubu's can see the Win install, but Windows will just install its own bootloader only for itself.
<Lartza_> Yea, my friend is installing, I have used linux for couple years myself and only dual-booted winxp with partitioning done on windwos install :)
<Lartza_> How about swap size? he has 4gb ram and wants to use hibernate
<Lartza_> 4gb swap?
<Sysi> should be enough
<Pres-Gas> Lartza_, what does your friend plan on doing with the machine and how big is the drive overall?
<Lartza_> dual-boot win7 xubuntu normal desktop usage, around 250gt hard drive
<Lartza_> *350
<Lartza_> He plans 50gb for ubuntu, then 4gb for swab
<Pres-Gas> I had a machine with 8gigs of ram and used it for desktop and vmware workstation and rarely touched my swap.
<Pres-Gas> ...if I had multiple vms (3+) running, swap was used, but just remember that swap is slower than ram and if you end up not using swap much...that 4gigs of swap is pretty much wasted on sitting idle
<Lartza_> Pres-Gas: But hibernate
<Pres-Gas> ahhh...laptop...yes perhaps 4 gigs would be good
<Lartza_> 4gt is not much, i'll just tell him to have 4gb swap and 51gb ext4
<Lartza_> Not a laptop :D
<Lartza_> Well another computer of his is
<Lartza_> Netbook, and we haven't discussed about install to that yet
<Lartza_> He's resizing windows partition now
<Aicasn> hi all
<Pres-Gas> hey, Aicasn
<Aicasn> very quiet in here....
<Aicasn> how is everyone doing with 10.04?
<Sysi> there's some thunar bug (that i haven't experienced) and sometimes problem with usb mount
<Pres-Gas> Sysi, do you use the details view?
<Pres-Gas> I think it only impacts that one view
<Sysi> i guess no, i didn't knew what it is
<Pres-Gas> Aicasn, I thought the migration from T-bird 2 to 3 was a little rough, but I chalk it up to add-ons mostly.
<Pres-Gas> Otherwise, I am quite pleased!
<Aicasn>  :)
<Aicasn> can someone give more details on Sysi's usb mount bug, or throw up a link?
<Pres-Gas> Not sure what specific bug is referred to, Aicasn but here is a list...direct references are marked as incomplete:
<Pres-Gas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=mount+usb&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search
<Sysi> my internet is a bit slow today...
<Aicasn> wow. there are quite a few usb issues
<Pres-Gas> Note:  Some of those are old or not completed, etc.
<Aicasn> noted
<Lartza_> My friend says his live cd asks for login
<Lartza_> On "Install Xubuntu"
<charlie-tca> It might, due to the parallel processing, I think
<Lartza_> ?? :S
<charlie-tca> Username is 'ubuntu'
<charlie-tca> hit enter for password
<charlie-tca> it will go to the desktop
<Lartza_> Then he will choose install from the desktop?
<charlie-tca> I have seen it about 1 in 100 times
<charlie-tca> yes
<Lartza_> Okey, thanks
<melsu> hallo
<melsu> Can anyone help with grub?
<Pres-Gas> Ask and you will see, melsu
<Lartza_> My friend can't login
<Lartza_> He logins as ubuntu, some code flashes by and login screen comes up again
<Lartza_> livecd
<Pres-Gas> Lartza_, where did you get the iso?
<Pres-Gas> ...and how long ago
<Lartza_> Pres-Gas: today from se site
<Lartza_> se as in sweden
<Pres-Gas> ahhh
<Lartza_> Europe from download page
<Pres-Gas> did you do an md5sum check?
<Lartza_> No md5 check
<Lartza_> :)
 * Pres-Gas does not always check either.    ;)
<Lartza_> And it's my friend
<Lartza_> I only have contact with him on wlm(msn)
<slow-motion> hi
<Lartza_> he says, "Install Xubuntu" goes to login screen
<Lartza_> and he can't login from there
<Lartza_> nor the "try xubuntu without..." login
<Pres-Gas> I would advise him to try another mirror and burn that.  However, the Install Xubu selection should not dump you to a login screen, so something is wrong.
<Lartza_> isn't there a way to test the cd from the cd?
<Pres-Gas> Yeah....something like "Check media for defects", though I am not sure exactly how that goes about doing it
<Pres-Gas> It would be shorter to redownload and burn from another mirror though
<Pres-Gas> Or your friend could do both, Lartza_
<oelsen> 'evening. i installed xubuntu on a apace-net-book. how can i add inofficial source lists and where can i find them?
<Lartza_> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Lartza_> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sysi> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Lartza_> Sorry! :)
<Sysi> oelsen: for what you're gona need those?
<oelsen> i want to intall newlisp and i can't find it in the manager
<Pres-Gas> oelsen, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<charlie-tca> hmmm, What if the install completed already on that login?
<Pres-Gas> OOOOhhhh, good point, charlie-tca
<PMantis> hi guys. I have Xubuntu as an LTSP server, and I need to disable the shutdown, hibernate, reboot, restart options. When the users click Log Out, I simply want a "Are you sure?", and that's about it. Google hasn't helped me so far.
<Aicasn> PMantis: i'm no expert, but that sounds more like an xfce question than a xubuntu question.  tried #xfce ?  (or ##xfce)
<PMantis> Aicasn: Will try now.
<veramentNoob> ciao, ho una fastidiosissima finestra che  mi continua a lampeggiare senza contenuto. Qualcuno potebbe darmi una mano perr cortesia?
<knome> !it | veramentNoob
<ubottu> veramentNoob: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<veramentNoob> tnx ...i've got only 20 minutes testing new os :)
<charlie-tca> knome: you installed the xubuntu-gdm-theme package, right?
<knome> charlie-tca, yes, that's installed
<knome> i need to get a shower. i'll be back in a sec.
<knome> charlie-tca, i'm back for a while before going to bed, if you want to tackle the issue
<charlie-tca> I'm at a loss. I looked through everything installed to try and find what might be missing, and the xubuntu package is the only thing I found.
<knome> yeah
<knome> charlie-tca, i suppose there is still no "official" way to change cdm theme?
<charlie-tca> no, gnome didn't do it yet
<knome> (afaik gdm2setup can do that, but it's not even in the repositories)
<charlie-tca> It's a tangled mess, and gnome3 is going to be worse, I think
<knome> actually
<knome> gdm2theme shows my gtk theme is albatross
<knome> and that my wallpaper is the tree with the birds
<knome> i wonder if it's an nvidia issue after all
<charlie-tca> That has to be possible.
<charlie-tca> Depending on the actual card, nvidia is doing strange things
<knome> well, i'm going to have a new in some days and really don't have time to work on this bug enough before that..
<charlie-tca> Okay. If you do find the answer, let me know, please.
<knome> i will, but i really doubt that
<charlie-tca> heh
<knome> it's only login manager, not a showstopper
<knome> well, not stopping me from working
<charlie-tca> You know more about the art than I do. If you can't fix it...
<knome> i'm not that wise in the technical side of the art, though
<knome> my latest undertaking is tb3 folderpane
<charlie-tca> And you don't have knowledge? I don't think I could tackle that. OTOH, I tried tb3 and did not like it at all ;-)
<knome> well, the basic looks was a nightmare
<knome> i'm more into something like this: http://emonk.fi/temp/tb3_folderpane_wip.png
<charlie-tca> That's not bad
<knome> apart from the default folderpane style, i think the new tb is okay
<knome> yeah, i still need to tackle some padding issues
<charlie-tca> Switching from claws-mail, it is not even close to okay for me
<knome> heh
<knome> well you can affect most things, fortunately
<knome> the downside is that it is not very easy at all times...
<knome> i'm not sure if i NEED tabbed mail-reading
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> heh
<knome> i mean, that's a bit overkill...
<charlie-tca> You do it tb now
<knome> kind of. i'll try to find out how to disable the tabs next
<knome> ;)
<charlie-tca> you can do it... where there's a will, there is a way
<knome> sure
<knome> well
<knome> i kind of like the idea of opening the messages in tabs
<knome> but only kind of, because when i open a message i usually want to move it somewhere else than the main tb window
<slow-motion> n8
<knome> night people :)
<charlie-tca> good night
<gigasoft> hi all
<gigasoft> i want ti save ram, so does xubuntu job?
<gigasoft> any help?
<charlie-tca> How much ram do you have?
<gigasoft> 2gb
<gigasoft> kubuntu use 1
<gigasoft> with out any running program
<gigasoft> but i have 64 bit os system, does it mater?
<gigasoft> somehow..
<gigasoft> or do i have to install 32 bit..
<charlie-tca> It will probably use less than that, but I don't know how much. It depends on the applications you use
<gigasoft> ok
<charlie-tca> You can install either one
<gigasoft> thanks
<gigasoft> and does kde runs under kubuntu?
<gigasoft> or that is bad idea?
<nrodine> Hello
<nrodine> I have a clean install, latest version of Xubuntu, I want to be able to display my screen on my laptop on my TV, I have the right cords, but when I plug them in, it doesn't do anything
<nrodine> And I know the cords work, they worked when it was v9.04 and they work on windows currently
<nrodine> I am using an S-video cable
<charlie-tca> !xrandr | nrodine
<ubottu> nrodine: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
#xubuntu 2010-05-19
<nrodine> xrandr doesn't work
<nrodine> it does not recognize S-Video
<nrodine> I already googled this :P
<nrodine> "warning: output S-video not found; ignoring
<nrodine> "
<nrodine> xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<nrodine> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<nrodine> Alright, it looks like I will just have to wait for a patch
<nrodine> bye
<ricardoperera> olá pessoal!!
<ricardoperera> hi there!!
<likemindead> Anyone successfully flashed a BIOS in *buntu?
<juris> hello. i was sending about 10gb (700 music files) thrue skype and half went well. but then computer started not recognizing mouse position and mouse started lagging and then crashed chrome and skype canceled file sending to other computer but on this computer skype shows for each file how far it has sended and also connecting. worst problem is that top panel lost applications menu
<juris> and also language icon
<juris> and also places menu
<juris> anybody help?
<juris> can i somehow restart panel to make it shows how it was? maybe a bug report?
<juris> why somwthing like that happened that in panel is lost 3items?
<moetunes> seems strange
<moetunes> you could try in terminal   killall -v xfce4-panel && xfce4-panel &
<juris> moetunes, that removed both panels and now xchat is fullscreen but no panels
<moetunes> juris: the    && xfce4-panel &   part should have restarted the panels
<moetunes> does ~/.config/xfce4/panels have lots of launchers in it?
<juris> but it didnt. myabe only one & was needed? ok now ive just enteret alt+f2 and entered just xfce4-panel and got back panels
<juris> but they still are without thouse 3 lost items
<moetunes> the   &&   means after first command do this next command
<moetunes> you'll have to right click the panel to add them afaik
<juris> maybe it wasnt still finished and it also killed the next command? ok ill add manuall but heres ls of that folder theres 16 items
<juris> http://pastebin.com/800Y195F
<moetunes> it says places and xfce menu are there
<juris> but its not when i did ls
<juris> look now ls. i added again manually back thouse 3 things that were lost and now theres 19 items (3 more) http://pastebin.com/FUt2RmKg
<juris> maybe i should bug report?
<juris> that in folder setting files are still there but with diferent names and not getting back on hardrive overloud? couse they lost while i was sending 10gb(700music)files and mouse at first started lagging and then closed vlc chrome plugins crashed and panel 3 items lost
<juris> moetunes, ah but i didnt do your command in terminal but in alt+f2
<Lartza_> What is the default video player in xubuntu?
<juris> whats the programmname of sessions and startup in xubuntu?
<Kangarooo> ive just tryd to make m3u playlist to start playing on startup but it doesnt open
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: how did you try?
<TheSheep> Lartza_: totem
<TheSheep> Lartza_: same as in ubuntu
<Kangarooo> in home folder put file Radio.m3u witch contains many radios. and in sessions and startup i selected that file. selecting it shows only /home/juris/Radio without .m3u i loged out and loged in didnt work. since theres no edit option i removed and added again and added .m3u and also didnt work on login back
<TheSheep> you need to put a program name in there, you can't start a file
<Kangarooo> even if in system its put that m3u files to be opened with vlc?
<Kangarooo> ok so i need to put vlc /home/juris/Radio ?
<Kangarooo> or something like that? and full name with .m3u or without? ill try both to know for future
<TheSheep> with .m3u
<Sysi> put player to autostart
<Kangarooo> ok ill come back to say result
<Kangarooo> loging off
<TheSheep> you might need to put that command in a file, make it executable and put that in the autostarted apps
<Kangarooo> ouh. ok for m3u i cant make it executable. so a command file needs to be made? but first ill try vlc /filename
<Kangarooo> yes?
<Sysi> dunno how playlists work
<Kangarooo> ok ill try one solution and come back
<Sysi> audacious has an option to start playing when it's started
<juris> Yes vlc /filename worked even without .m3u :)
<Kangarooo> wow thx a lot this is cool :) linux rocks with summertime :)
<Kangarooo> i wanted to find how to start vlc minimized with vlc --help | grep min and theres no command for that even looking full --help file so its not possible to make vlc start minimized to taskbar?
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: it's not an option for vlc
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: you can do something like that with additional tools, like devilspie
<TheSheep> !devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Kangarooo> wow as i read about it it rocks thx TheSheep
<Kangarooo> i just found out i have somekinf kde packages installed. can it be upgrade bug? couse i cant remember installing any kde packages. i now saw i have somekind akonadi-server witch is kde programm for somekind keyprotecting
<Kangarooo> after i removed that then i removed another one and saw aptitude shows more kde packages are not needed anymore
<Kangarooo> TheSheep, maybe devilspie ubotu info can be updated about gdevilspie if its helpful to use devilspie?
<Sysi> if you have installed kde program other stuff maybe has come as dependency and not removed with program
<Lartza_> By default, is there a vnc server on xubuntu?
<Lartza_> And if not, what vnc server can connect to the root desktop?
<Sysi> vino
<Sysi> i think there is something in name remote desktop something
<Lartza_> root desktop?
<Lartza_> or does it create new?
<Sysi> what do you mean by root desktop?
<Sysi> it doesn't create new session
<Lartza_> xorg desktop :=
<Lartza_> *:0
<Lartza_> one taht the local user sees on the machine that runs the server
<Sysi> yeah, that does it
<Sysi> !vinagre
<Sysi> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 499 kB, installed size 5620 kB
<Sysi> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 166 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<Lartza_> My friend messed up his xfce panel
<Lartza_> everythingiis on the left
<Lartza_> and can't be moved freely on the panel
<Sysi> add empty space
<Lartza_> how do I know what paremeters I add to launcher for a program?
<Lartza_> I can't drag and drop from xfce menu
<Sysi> program name is enough usually
<Lartza_> yea found the picture and everything too
<Lartza_> never used xfce myself
<Lartza_> how do you restart xfce login manager?
<p0a> Hello how can I make emacs load files in a new buffer instead of invoking a separate emacs whenever I click "Open with -> emacs"
<charlie-tca> p0a: you have to setup an emacs server, I think is what they call it in the emacs manual
<p0a> oh, thanks, I'll look into it though sounds tedious :[
<charlie-tca> It's involved
<maddy83> I upgraded my xubuntu to 10.04, and Thunar file manager seems buggy, it doesn't open folders...any ideas?
<charlie-tca> switch to icon or compact view
<maddy83> detailed view is buggy?
<maddy83> shame
<maddy83> any other file managers you'd recommend?
<schlaftier> maddy83: Fix will be out soon, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exo/+bug/520118
<maddy83> ok
<maddy83> well other than that 10.04 seems neat
<maddy83> not that I notice any difference
<schlaftier> maddy83: glad to hear that
<Sysi> lucid ♥
<Sysi> i used centos at the time of karmic
<charlie-tca> I am testing the fix today
<maddy83> oh that's cool
<maddy83> so what ORM you guys use with php?
<ricardoperera> Olá pessoal!!
<S0210> What is the default icon directory? /usr/share/icons?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I think
<knome> sounds correct
<Aquina> Also depends on what you mean by default. «~/.icons» can also be "default" regarding local user directory icons.
<nics> Hi, how can I see the grub menu? It boots direct into the default kernel.
 * charlie-tca thinks 'oh, sure, confuse me some more'
<charlie-tca> nics
<charlie-tca> nics: hold down right shift key as it starts
<nics> Thanks!
 * Aquina thinks "Oh, give me more Commodore 64!" :-)
#xubuntu 2010-05-20
<cjae> Hi, is 500 mhz to slow with xubuntu 10.04?
<G33shooter> has anyone experienced crashes after updating the Broadcom driver?
<G33shooter> I had Ubuntu 10.04 and OS X installed on a powerbook G4--everything worked fine.  Once I updated the B45?43? broadcom driver and restarted, I get Ubuntu 10.04 in text then a black screen (sometimes with sound.)
<G33shooter> Now I am running Xubuntu and it's working great...kinda
<G33shooter> sound doesn't work
<G33shooter> and it wants me to update the broadcom driver again
<G33shooter> (I haven't out of fear of it crashing after restart.)
<G33shooter> currently running Xubuntu 9.04
<G33shooter> any tips/advice?
<roygbiv> hi i'm trying build my own version of tk but i need the X11 header files. anyone know which package contains those?
<noil> hi, I have install xubuntu 10.04 yesterday. some problems appeared after update, something with video driver, after reboot my PC loaded in low mode, I have reinstall videodriver (nvidia) system is ok now, but boot screen still loaded in low mod, what I have 2 do?
<sean-laptop> hello anyone awake? lol
 * likemindead is.
<sean-laptop> i would like some help if anyone is willing to listen
<likemindead> Shoot.
<sean-laptop> ok.. just installed 10.04
 * likemindead has just switched back to Xubuntu (from Ubuntu) & couldn't be happier. :D
<sean-laptop> and used the alternate desktop disc
<likemindead> Xubuntu?
<likemindead> Or Ubuntu?
<sean-laptop> booted and the login screen is all weird
<sean-laptop> likemindead, yes
<likemindead> What's your hardware, especially graphics?
<sean-laptop> likemindead, the screen is odd.. its too big and overlapping in areas
<sean-laptop> like the res is off
<sean-laptop> likemindead,  by the way i just installed on an HP Pavillion DV6915NC
<likemindead> Hardware? Chipset? Graphics?
<sean-laptop> likemindead, its an NVIDIA setup
<sean-laptop> one sec i can get some specs for you
<likemindead> Did you install one of the "restricted" drivers?
<sean-laptop> likemindead, i didnt select a driver
<likemindead> I'd install the restricted driver.
<likemindead> sean-laptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<sean-laptop> ok thank you
<sean-laptop> likemindead, thank you
<sean-laptop> likemindead, i have i running fine on an older laptop
<likemindead> Just go to Applications>System>Hardware Drivers
<sean-laptop> likemindead, thinkpad t20 lol
<sean-laptop> likemindead, does this mean i have to compile?
<sean-laptop> likemindead,  can i put in a default res command to et the screen right?
<likemindead> NO! Not at all.
<sean-laptop> i used other distros and they worked fine :P
<likemindead> Yes. The NVIDIA tool will let you customize a ton.
<likemindead> After you install the driver.
<likemindead> It's very easy.
<likemindead> sean-laptop: Applications>System>Hardware Drivers
<sean-laptop> i cant get into that
<sean-laptop> i am on the first boot
<sean-laptop> i cant getr past the log in screen
<sean-laptop> the res is totally off
<likemindead> That is odd indeed.
<likemindead> Did you check the disc after burning it? There's an option before you choose to install.
<sean-laptop> this one only gives install no try without installing.. its the alternate install disc
<sean-laptop> the install screen on taht one is fine.. but its the text based blue screen
<likemindead> Hmm...
<likemindead> You can verify the disc this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sean-laptop> checksum was ok on it
<sean-laptop> it installed on another computer fine
<likemindead> Hmm...
<sean-laptop> yeah
<likemindead> I'd try a Live CD or Live USB to see what's up.
<likemindead> Also, can you try any other monitors?
<sean-laptop> i tried a live cd before.. kept saying it was low on memory
<sean-laptop> i ahve 3 gigs in it and it runs fine
<sean-laptop> had vista on it
<likemindead> Sounds like you've got hardware issues to me.
<likemindead> I'm turning in for the night. Hope you get it figured out. Peace.
<sean-laptop> meh i will figure something out
<sean-laptop> later!~
<visitor1> hmm xfdesktop keeps crashing at least once a day, is there a log where one could get a clue why it crashes?
<visitor1> luckily i can restart it in terminal but its rather annoying
<Sysi> does it gine any output when starting in terminal?
<Sysi> *give
<visitor1> no, seems normal?
<visitor1> daniel@daniel-desktop:~$ xfdesktop&
<visitor1> [1] 14548
<visitor1> daniel@daniel-desktop:~$ xfdesktop[14548]: starting up
<visitor1> daniel@daniel-desktop:~$
<cha0s> Hey, has anyone ever figured out how to keep flash fullscreen on one monitor while working on the other monitor?
<cha0s> Apparently on Windows you can hex edit it to work... but I can't find anything for Linux
<maxfourestier> hello, need help with network-manager on xubuntu 10.04
<ruien> hello there. Can anyone point me to documentation on xubuntu sound? I see an option to select between 3 sound cards, choice for "mixer track", the ability to edit options for sound cards not even selected when I right-click the volume app.. and i don't see any docs on this stuff.
<Sysi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ruien> Sysi: that links to documentation on gnome, and we are using xfce. Furthermore it is all "How to do X". I don't want to know how to do X; I want to understand what all of the options in xfce-mixer mean
<Sysi> what do you have on list?
<Sysi> propably there are just different mixers
<ruien> right, three mixers. What is a "mixer"?
<ruien> these seem like stupid questions, but there is no documentation from what I have found
<Sysi> even bot don't have very goon information or i just can't find..
<Sysi> *good
 * likemindead feels right being back in Xubuntu & missed it dearly.
<Sysi> you can put out sound and configure volume and different outputs with mixer
<ruien> okay. I only have one physical sound card in the computer, but the xfce-mixer list shows 3 I can choose from. Are they all active at once? Do I need to reboot to change "sound cards"? Why are there 3?(Alsa, OSS, PulseAudio) ?
<Sysi> if every of them work, great
<Pres-Gas> Where did you go, likemindead?
<ruien> yes, they all work.. that is why I am confused.
<Sysi> pulseaudio is propably what you want to configure
<Sysi> (it delets my alsa settings on every boot)
<Sysi> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<likemindead> Just to regular Ubuntu, Pres-Gas.
<ruien> hmm, okay. So if I right-click the volumeapp, and then choose PulseAudio as the sound card.. Then i load xfce-mixer and change a setting for, say, OSS, that change should have no effect. But it does. (?)
<Sysi> volumeapp in panel?
<ruien> right. I can right-click, which allows me to set "sound card" and "mixer track", or i can left-click to run xfce-mixer
<Sysi> i think it's not how you think it to be
<Sysi> i can be wrong
<ruien> I am sure you are right. I don't understand it.
<Sysi> but for me it changes the thing i control by scrolling on it
<ruien> oh, so the "choose sound card" option in the right-click menu is sort of redundant?
<ruien> because choosing the sound card in the xfce4-mixer does the same thing?
<Sysi> doesn't it seem so?
<ruien> yes, but it doesn't really seem to work every time, because I have a "sound card" for "pulseaudo capture" and another for "playback". So if that is true, then it implies I can only play audio or record audio one at a time, and that is not intuitive.
<ruien> anyway, thanks for the explanation.
<Sysi> you should have in playback also settings for capture
<ruien> odd. No, i only have "Master" for all of "Playback" and both "Capture" options... For example, I can turn on my microphone in "Alsa", and then if I change to Pulseaudio, I cannot turn it off. And even though I chose Pulseaudio, it stays on. Then I can change back to "Alsa" and turn it off, and the changes persist in Pulseaudio. So it is very weird.
<Sysi> pulse somehow mixes with alsa
<ruien> okay, i think i understand it a little better now then. Thanks a lot :)
<likemindead> Dear Exaile, thanks for being awesome. Rhythmbox can suck it.
<Guest20823> Can anyone tell me how you use IcedTea to run a java runtime program. I haven't got any Java programs to work since updating to 10.4 and the open jre.
<xubuntu066> Привет
<Guest20823> Anyone have any luck with running java programs with new Open JRE. I can't seem to get IcedTea plugin to execute any java based programs?
<Guest20823> Old Sun Java Runtime 6 was fine.
<Sysi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Guest20823> Ok. I have been trying to use the open version, but so far to no avail.
<Guest20823> I will try using the information. Thanks, Patrick
<slow-motion> hi
<Guest20823> Followed instructions and the java file won't run. Maybe there is a way I can access the icedtea plugin itself to execute a program?
<Guest20823> I wish they would have kept the old sun java in the new version. What a headache.
<TheSheep> you can install the sun's java
<Guest20823> I would have to uninstall the openjdk first I assume.
<TheSheep> I think they can coexist
<Guest20823> What I'm confused by is I right click and choose a program to execute. The only options is the Open JDK. However, JDK didn't open my programs in the the past. It was sun-java6-runtime. I'm told IcedTea is the equivalent. I'm trying to make sure I'm using the right file to execute the program within java.
<Guest20823> I tried to install the right sun-java6 file file, but to no avail. To many dependency issues. Hmmm
<TheSheep> Guest20823: you can choose which one to use with update-alternatives
<charlie-tca> he left
<TheSheep> aww
<maddy83> hi guys
<maddy83> my sound stopped working when I upgraded to xubuntu 10.04, anyone got any tips?
<ochosi> !pulse-audio
<ochosi> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Sysi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<maddy83> no help so far
<maddy83> what's the pulse audio thing?
<maddy83> do I really need that?
<TheSheep> you have a link with explanation right there
<TheSheep> you can read it, really
<maddy83> which link?
<maddy83> I did read them pretty good
<TheSheep> the very first sentence of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio tells you what pulseaudio is
<maddy83> "It allows you to do advanced operations on your sound data as it passes between your application and your hardware." how does this help me to fix my sound?
<maddy83> it's talking about Flash, I have no sound with any programs
<TheSheep> do you get sound if you type 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' in terminal (careful, it's loud noise, press ctrl+c to close it)
<maddy83> yes
<maddy83> I had no idea linux had that kind of handy random number generator either
<maddy83> so any ideas?
<maddy83> my sound driver is Hda Intel I just checked
<TheSheep> maddy83: how do you check your sound?
<TheSheep> maddy83: sorry for the delays
<maddy83> TheSheep by playing sound files with vlc and aplay
<TheSheep> maddy83: what kind of sound files?
<maddy83> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<TheSheep> maddy83: maybe try running 'alsamixer' in terminal and unmuting all channels
<TheSheep> also oving the volume up on them
<maddy83> already tried alsamixer, all channels have high volume and are unmuted
<Iglotentje> hi..
<maddy83> TheSheep nevermind, some channels were muted, thanks very much for help
<slow-motion> n8
<steve__> Hi, I would like to connect to one of my shared computers on my network but when I click on "Places" , I do not have a icon called "Shared folders" or "Network places", why? And how can I connect to my network computers?
<likemindead> ubottu, networking
<likemindead> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=network+computers+xubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<charlie-tca> or if using 10.04, go to Applciations -> System -> Gigolo
<likemindead> Huh. I was wondering what Gigolo was. Haven't looked at it yet.
<charlie-tca> steve__: Xubuntu uses Xfce instead of Gnome. The items you are looking for are part of Nautilus or Gnome
<charlie-tca> Gigolo for 10.04, remote systems or similar for 9.10 and earlier
<steve__> charlie-tca, ok but what I type for a location ????
<charlie-tca> Now that I do not know. Mine does not ask for a location
<hookworm24> Help. Just upgraded from karmic to 10.04 and the operating system will not load. I see the xubuntu logo for half a second and the the computer hangs and becomes unresponsive. This is on a dell latitude d400. can anyone shed some light? where do i go from here?
<likemindead> Sorry, hookworm24, I've never done an upgrade. I always go for a fresh install. I'd use a Live CD to get all the data you want and go for a fresh install.
<knome> uh..
<likemindead> Are you dual-booting with anything else, hookworm24?
#xubuntu 2010-05-21
<hookworm24> likemindead, no, Just xubuntu. I went back down to the previous kernel and it is able to boot now.
<likemindead> Good!
<likemindead> I'd give it a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for good measure.
<hookworm24> likemindead, i have removed the new kernel for the time being so i can use my machine. Another dude in #ubuntu had the same problem with his dell laptop.
<likemindead> Bummer.
<charlie-tca> did anyone file a bug for it?
<hookworm24> not sure what that is/how to do it
<likemindead> Glad you've got it sorted. You should file a bug and post your experience to the forum.
<charlie-tca> file a bug - ubuntu-bug linux
<hookworm24> random question: I installed ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on my machine when it came out. then decided i wanted to use xfce, so i installed that over top of whatever was there before. would i benefit from removing everything and installing from a pure xubuntu iso? or would it be the same?
<charlie-tca> don't know. Never looked at netbook remix
<hookworm24> oh
<hookworm24> when i was doing the dist. upgrade, i noticed a whole bunch of gnome packages being downloaded and installed....and i'm pretty sure i'm not using any of them
<hookworm24> what's up with that?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu does use some of the gnome packages
<hookworm24> oh
<hookworm24> good to know
<charlie-tca> We use whatever is easiest for us to maintain, if it works the best for Xubuntu
<hookworm24> That makes sense....
<charlie-tca> the name 'gnome' does not mean the software is not the best or lightweight. It simply means the developer of the application used gnome in the name.
<Aquina> Has someone of you experience with Intel?
<charlie-tca> Not me, I threw the intel motherboard away
<Aquina> I mean from an working point of view not regarding the products.
 * charlie-tca has no working experience with intel, either.
<Aquina> ok, thx :-)
<charlie-tca> Maybe hang around, see if someone has any
<Aquina> sure I will. :-)
<Aquina> charlie-tca, when is the next IOS rebuild and what was the birthdayparty like (the one you went to two weeks ago)?
<Aquina> (iso)
<charlie-tca> The iso's should be ready to test around the 31st of May, with Alpha1 due out June 3
<charlie-tca> the birthday I can't actually remember. I tend to block what I don't need anymore
<Aquina> huh? Wasn't it your grandson (I mean the son of your son)? :-/
<charlie-tca> But it is not necessary to remember it after it is over. I have enough to try to remember with a bad memory.
<charlie-tca> Now that you mention it, I think it was my grandson's party
<Aquina> Your memory has become bad over time? Really?
<charlie-tca> yeah, I used to be able to recall almost anything, now I do good to remember things from day to day
<charlie-tca> Isn't that why they make calendar programs?
<Aquina> :-/
<Aquina> Will your memory at least stay that way?
<charlie-tca> We can hope
<charlie-tca> but I keep a calendar, both written and on the computer. That works for me
<_Techie_> Aquina, you were looking for someone with experience with Intel?
<Aquina> yes
<_Techie_> what exactly was it you were wanting to know, ill have an ask around
<Aquina> They made men an offer. I heard 'things' about Intel though and so I'd like to hear an insider opinion.
<Aquina> (me an offer)
<_Techie_> i figured
<Aquina> :-)
<_Techie_> so what should i be asking
<Aquina> I see, charlie.
<Aquina> It's not so much a specific question (except the usual like payment and how much they care) but rather a ggeneral statement and experiences I'd like to hear (e.g. ones pros and cons/whatever comes into that persons mind first).
<Aquina> Also things to watch out for, what's important for the Intel administration, etc.
<_Techie_> so was this offer to do with employment with them, or distribution or something else
<Aquina> employment
<_Techie_> i see
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna head into town
<_Techie_> ill have a good think and see if theres anyone i can ask for ya Aquina
<_Techie_> anyway, catcha later
<Aquina> :-)
<slimjimflim> my 10.04 goes in to some sort of panic mode switching between ttys...can't get out of it
<slimjimflim> it's happened about 4 times since i did dist upgrade
<slimjimflim> one screen is black i think, the other is black w/ like 4 white lines...back and forth, back and forth...all i can do is reboot w/ ctrl+alt+del
<slimjimflim> any ideas?
<slimjimflim> cripes it just happened again
<Hoochster> hello, is there a bug or something not allowing 10.04 to do shift plus symbols.  ever since i upgraded to 10.04 tonight i can't shift anything  mind you i am remote controlling but all worked before
<Hoochster> i can paste a shifted character in from another window though
<likemindead> What's your keyboard layout, Hoochster?
<Hoochster> us defaults
<Hoochster> was running karmic before the upgrade and all was fine
<Hoochster> but after upgrade and reboot noticed i could no longer press the pound key etc heh, but i can cut/paste into it from another window
<Hoochster> i am using x11vnc to control it
<Hoochster> i will note this is on a vmware server but again no issues before
<Hoochster> if you have any ideas i am open heh i have googled for awhile now
<likemindead> Sounds strange, for sure.
<Hoochster> trying to connect to my vmware server to try via console to see if it is just a vnc thing
<cmalo> hello anyone here?
<likemindead> Yes.
<Hoochster> likemindead, seems to be a bug with x11vnc, I finally found a workaround to get me by till they fix it.
<likemindead> Neat. I've yet to use/have a need for VNC or VMWare.
<Hoochster> well I just have 1 main server, and I run linux-vserver for most stuff but due to display sharing I run vmware-server for stuff like this which is my irc/im server that I leave connected all the time and just remote it from wherever I am heh
<Hoochster> http://www.bramschoenmakers.nl/en/node/714
<Hoochster> is the workaround if anyone else runs into the issue
<likemindead> You should post it to ubuntuforums.org for others.
<Hoochster> k
<vikas> hi
<vikas> any one there
<vikas> wanna make opera as defolt browser
<Sysi> menu → settings → default applications
<vikas> did not gt
<vikas> m using xubantu
<Sysi> there it's configured in my xubuntu
<Sysi> you have opera installed?
<vikas> no i installed manually
<vikas> from fire fox
<Sysi> that can change things (i'm nor sure)
<Sysi> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<vikas> i alrady installed
<Sysi> i haven't ever installed anything outside the repositories, i don't know how they work
<vikas> i installed vlc also now i wanna play files from my usb
<Sysi> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Sysi> for flash, codecs etc.
<vikas> mp3,mp4
<Sysi> yeah, install that
<vikas> i am new to xubuntu
<vikas> i alrady installed
<Sysi> still don't work?
<vikas> now i wanna make it default
<vikas> ya it works
<Sysi> you're talkin about opera now?
<vikas> bt i wanna make one click file play
<vikas> no vlc
<vikas> exile opens when i click mp4 files
<vikas> any one plz help
<Sysi> right click → properties
<Sysi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Sysi> there is option for default program
<vikas> where it is found i search it all
<Sysi> right click over file
<vikas> ya
<Sysi> menu that opens → properties
<vikas> ok
<vikas> ya i done it
<vikas> thnx
<vikas> how to chat on yahoo
<vikas> empathy is not getting connected
<jungli> hello what is nis server :P
<Pres-Gas> jungli http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Information_Service
<jungli> Pres-Gas: ;-*
<Pres-Gas> It would be similar to Active Directory in Windows Servers
<vikas> any one there
<Pres-Gas> No, vikas.
<vikas> i have microsoft multimedia keyboard bt not working
<vikas> help
<vikas> help
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vikas> i have microsoft multimedia keyboard bt not working
<vikas> <vikas> help
<Sysi> have you tried google?
<vikas> no
<bazhang> vikas, bluetooth?
<vikas> and one thing i made opera as my default browser
<vikas> no
<vikas> wired
<bazhang> vikas, what is wired? the MS keyboard? you want all the function keys to work, such as in Windows?
<vikas> ya
<vikas> i have music key, homepage key,sound key, etc
<bazhang> right, I understand
<vikas> is that possible will all key function like in windows
<bazhang> vikas, exactly like in Windows? doubtful
<vikas> it have linux support
<bazhang> in cases such as these, I put the exact name of the keyboard  model, and the word Ubuntu, and it leads to an ubuntuforums post
<vikas> sry dont know the model
<bazhang> there will usually be a walkthrough (if one exists for said kb)
<bazhang> that makes it hard to help then
<vikas> its microsoft
<vikas> ill see in microsoft web
<vikas> let see ill get some solution there
<bazhang> sure. MS has tons of models though
<bazhang> its USB?
<vikas> ya
<vikas> both
<bazhang> try typing lsusb in terminal and check if that tells you the model
<vikas> ok
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com the output so we can read it (dont paste in here)
<vikas> vikas@vikas-desktop:~$ lsusb
<vikas> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<vikas> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vikas> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vikas> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<vikas> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vikas> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0421:04bd Nokia Mobile Phones
<vikas> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<bazhang> vikas, Not here
<vikas> what is Cambridge Silicon Radio
<bazhang> vikas I said to paste.ubuntu.com with it
<knome> !pastebin | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vikas> sry me new to linux
<vikas> how to do
<bazhang> vikas, the kb is clearly not connected via usb, but via bluetooth
<vikas> i have bluetooth dongle
<bazhang> vikas, open a browser, type in paste.ubuntu.com
<knome> vikas, open firefox or your default browser, browse to paste.ubuntu.com, paste to the textbox, click paste and copy us the paste link
<vikas> k
<bazhang> vikas, then put the usb attachment of the kb not the the bt dongle
<bazhang> and repeat the command lsusb
<knome> vikas, eg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/437303/
<vikas> no kb is ps2
<vikas> ok
<bazhang> well then
<bazhang> you said earlier it was NOT bluetooth
<vikas> ya it is not bluetooth
<vikas> i connected kb at back of my motherboard
<bazhang> the bt dongle attaches to what then
<bazhang> or interacts, rather
<vikas> to my phone
<bazhang> vikas, have you looked on the underside of the kb to see if the model is there
<vikas> ya its there
<vikas> thnx
<bazhang> np
<vikas> rt2300
<bazhang> rt2300 ubuntu MS keyboard  <--search terms
<vikas> how
<vikas> sry where
<vikas> in google
<bazhang> there, or ubuntuforums search bar
<vikas> k
<bazhang> iirc they have a peripherals group of threads
<vikas> k i gt it
<bazhang> found it?
<vikas> i found the form
<vikas> not getting it
<bazhang> let me try
<vikas> i go to microsoft there is no linux os
<vikas> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=MK
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269348 this mentions Keytouch editor
<bazhang> !info keytouch-editor
<ubottu> keytouch-editor (source: keytouch-editor): create keyboard files for keytouch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0~beta-1 (lucid), package size 88 kB, installed size 388 kB
<vikas> where is component universe
<bazhang> try apt-cache search keytouch in terminal
<vikas> hay bt i am connected to ps2 connector
<bazhang> did you try the command above
<vikas> ya
<vikas> now
<bazhang> and does it show keytouch-editor
<vikas> no
<vikas> vikas@vikas-desktop:~$ apt-cache
<vikas> apt 0.7.23.1ubuntu2 for i386 compiled on Oct 15 2009 19:23:17
<vikas> Usage: apt-cache [options] command
<vikas>        apt-cache [options] add file1 [file2 ...]
<vikas>        apt-cache [options] showpkg pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<vikas>        apt-cache [options] showsrc pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<vikas> apt-cache is a low-level tool used to manipulate APT's binary
<vikas> cache files, and query information from them
<vikas> Commands:
<vikas>    add - Add a package file to the source cache
<vikas>    gencaches - Build both the package and source cache
<vikas>    showpkg - Show some general information for a single package
<vikas>    showsrc - Show source records
<vikas>    stats - Show some basic statistics
<bazhang> vikas, please dont paste here
<vikas>   -c=? Read this configuration file
<vikas>   -o=? Set an arbitrary configuration option, eg -o dir::cache=/tmp
<vikas> See the apt-cache(8) and apt.conf(5) manual pages for more information.
<vikas> k
<vikas> sry
<bazhang> vikas, dont do it again
<vikas> ya
<vikas> what happened
<vikas> ?
<vikas> ok forget that
<vikas> i set opera as my default browser
<bazhang> you didn't put in the proper command.   its ----> apt-cache search keytouch  <-----  Don't paste output here vikas
<vikas> but whenever i try to open new web site new opera popup
<vikas> i wanna open it in new tab
<knome> vikas, you have to change opera's settings
<bazhang> vikas, we did not finish the KB issue
<vikas> k
<vikas> ok
<bazhang> vikas, you don't want to do that?
<vikas> ya wanna do
<bazhang> then type the proper command as I suggest above, and don't paste the output here vikas
<vikas> ya i did
<bazhang> and it shows keytouch-editor ?
<Pres-Gas> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vikas> ya
<bazhang> then install it
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install keytouch-editor
<vikas> wt i wanna show the screen shoot
<vikas> how to do that
<bazhang> vikas, please type complete words, cannot understand you
<vikas> i wanna show u the output how i can show u
<knome> vikas, go to paste.ubuntu.com. ok?
<vikas> ya then i open that site
<knome> then copy the output text
<knome> and paste the text in the textbox you see in the site. ok?
<knome> vikas, where it says "Content:"
<vikas> there is paster and content
<knome> vikas, yes, paste the output to content first
<knome> vikas, ok?
<vikas> what is syntax
<vikas> what to set
<knome> vikas, just leave it as plain text
<vikas> ok
<knome> vikas, then, also add "vikas" to poster. ok?
<vikas> ya i did
<knome> okay, then click "Paste!" and DON'T close the browser
<vikas> i did that too
<knome> okay
<vikas> then
<knome> then you have a new url in the address bar, eg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/437332/
<knome> paste that url to this channel
<vikas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437328/
<knome> great! now, whenever you need to paste anything over 1 line, use the same steps, and remember to paste the url :)
<knome> bazhang, you're welcome
<vikas> then how u can past the command here
<vikas> thnx 4 the steps to explain
<knome> vikas, sorry, i didn't understand you, can you try to rephrase?
<knome> bazhang, (i know nothing of keytouch :))
<vikas> k
<bazhang> knome, sorry what?
<knome> bazhang, you might want to tackle vikas' kb issue, right? :)
<vikas> ther how bazhang pasted the commend of terminal here
<bazhang> knome, he simply needs to install keytouch-editor
<vikas> but i dont know
<bazhang> never used it myself
<knome> vikas, do you have a terminal window open?
<knome> bazhang, okay.. :)
<vikas> thnx to u people helping me
<knome> vikas, is the kb issue solved, or do you want me to go through it with you?
<vikas> ya i have terminal open
<vikas> no it is not solved
<knome> vikas, okay, type 'sudo apt-get install keytouch-editor' in the terminal without the 's
<knome> vikas, and if you need to paste the output, please use pastebin :)
<vikas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437339/
<knome> vikas, do you have synaptic or other package manager open?
<vikas> i am updating
<knome> vikas, okay, then wait until the updating ends and type that command again
<knome> vikas, you can only run one update/installation/etc at a time
<vikas> ya update is over and it says system restart is required
<knome> vikas, you can reboot if you want, or leave that to later
<vikas> leave that to later
<vikas> let get back to kb
<knome> okay, then run the command at terminal again after you've closed all the update-related windows
<vikas> ok its getting download
<vikas> now
<vikas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437341/
<vikas> knome u there
<vikas> any one there
<vikas> i opened keytouch-editor
<knome> vikas, i don't know how to use keytouch-editor, sorry
<vikas> i know
<vikas> bt one problem
<vikas> every key function properly but the calci key shows the help
<vikas> how can i change it on calci
<knome> calci?
<vikas> calculator
<vikas> k bye every one thanks for help
<khindenburg> How do you get the top/bottom menubars back?  They keep getting killed in my virtualbox guest
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<khindenburg> cool txs
<khindenburg> I had thought the OOM killer killed them, perhaps not
<arand> User "vikas" in #ubuntu has installed ubuntu-desktop and then xubuntu-desktop, when trying to do-release-upgrade, yields http://paste.ubuntu.com/437435/ "could not calculate upgrade".
<charlie-tca> The upgrade fails if two desktop metapackages are installed.
<charlie-tca> The user should report a bug as it says.
<arand> charlie-tca: Common issue?
<charlie-tca> for those with both desktops installed, yes
<arand> Ah, bother, user is gone now.
<charlie-tca> he'll be back...
<arand> Ah, already seems to be well underway in Bug #571743
<bazhang> vikas?
<arand> bazhang: Yep
<xubuntu469> :)
<charlie-tca> That's a really nice bug ;-)
<mika__> im trying to create script to save first result with find as source_filename, but find wont stop on first hit. It will save all of the zip files to source_filename, How to stop find after first hit? My script
<mika__> for source_filename in $(
<mika__>     find '/home/user/packs' -type f -iname '*zip'
<mika__> )
<arand> mika__: for source_filename in $(find '/home/user/packs' -type f -iname '*zip' | head -n1)  (probably better ways to do it, but...)
<moetunes> arand: he asked in #ubuntu and #kubuntu - I told him to use ls and grep - grep -m 1 will return the first line
<subspider> hello
<subspider> charlie-tca, how are you
<charlie-tca> Hello, subspider
<charlie-tca> Doing fine, yourself?
<subspider> yes fine
<subspider> android programming :)
<Viking667> I've got a weird problem. I don't know how to set the console keyboard mapping. I've checked in /etc/default/console-setup, but there's nothing reflecting dvorak in the whole of /etc. My wife can't type dvorak, so how do I get console back to qwerty for her on bootup?
<charlie-tca> Viking667: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<Viking667> uh, she's not in X.
<Viking667> And I want to set it differently for my user than for hers.
<Viking667> I can type in both qwerty anddvorak, she only pokes.
<charlie-tca> try running dpkg console-setup reconfigure
<Viking667> ahh. Right. Thank you.
<charlie-tca> I think that was wrong, should be dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Viking667> Yup. Figured that's what you meant
<Viking667> Thank you. That was probably the thing I needed.
<Viking667> Now, off to my other machine, hi ho, hi ho...
<Viking667> awww, shyte.
<Viking667> Now flash isnt working, and I can't even download it from adobe.
<TheBilgeRat> in what way is it not working?  and are you i386 or x64?
#xubuntu 2010-05-22
<Viking667> Don't worry. Fixed in another way. "apt-get install adobe-flashplugin" cured it
<Viking667> ... after a false detour down swfdec-mozilla. THAT didn't work at all well.
<Viking667> All I got were either "Missing plugin" on webpages, or black squares where content was supposed to be.
<likemindead> Shh.
 * likemindead is tearing up some Phantasy Star IV in Gens/GS r7. :D
<homebrewcider> I'm running xubuntu 10.04, I have windows xp on the system as well, in a dual boot situation, is there any way I can run windows at the same time in a (i think it's called) virtual environment?
<moetunes> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<moetunes> homebrewcider: ^^
<homebrewcider> I'll look into it
<homebrewcider> cheers
<homebrewcider> can I run an existing windows installation though? or do I have to "install windows again?
<moetunes> you to do a new install unfortunately afaik
<moetunes> there is #vbox for help tho
<likemindead> Also VMWare, right?
<moetunes> yes there is vmware as well
<ruien> homebrewcider: i tried to ghost my current install and put it inside of a VM, but couldn't get it to work. You'll probably need a fresh install.
<homebrewcider> cheers
<homebrewcider> installing other OS now
<moetunes> luck :]
<homebrewcider> don't wanna say too much yet, don't wanna jinx it, I've never done this before
<moetunes> first time things are always scary ;]
<joshua__> can you have desktop effects like compiz on xubuntu?
<moetunes> joshua__: sure you can if the h/ware is capable
<joshua__> ok, because xubuntu won't be complete for me without compiz :D
<moetunes> there's youtube clips of xubuntu with compiz
<moetunes> xubuntu has it's own compositor too - it doesn't do the cube tho
<visitor1> horay no crash of desktop for at least 1 1/2 days
<moetunes> :]
<visitor1> its working fine :)
<Sysi> my cd:s and usb sticks are working ♥
<Sysi> heil hal
<moetunes> heh
<schlaftier> Hi there. I'm dualbooting on a Mac and put an entry in my fstab for the Mac disk partition (/media/mac). How can I make it show up on the Desktop and in Thunar's sidebar so that I can mount and unmount it from there?
<tycho> i have a shortcut that dont work, in what folder can i change the folder run command
<ochosi> schlaftier, i'm afraid you'd have to use thunar 1.1.0 to achieve that
<ochosi> tycho, what exactly do you mean? keyboard shortcut?
<schlaftier> ochosi: I see. So no matter how hard I try to tweak the fstab entry, it will not happen in 1.0.1?
<ochosi> schlaftier, not *this* way. if you add the entry to fstab /media/mac can be automounted and you can add a shortcut by dragging and dropping /media/mac to thunars shortcut-sidebar, but you can't let that partition show up in the same way external media etc show up (including the un/mount context menu) in thunar 1.0.1
<schlaftier> ochosi: That's okay for a while... It's just that I don't need /media/mac very often and keep it unmounted most of the time. But it's one line in the terminal, so no big deal :)
<schlaftier> Thanks anyway!
<ochosi> np
<ochosi> schlaftier, if you want to try thunar 1.1.0 you can easily do that from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ppa
<schlaftier> ochosi: does it have a lot of dependencies?
<ochosi> schlaftier, (but be warned, first-startup time of thunar is considerably slower due to gvfs, after that it's snappy again)
<ochosi> schlaftier, not really
<schlaftier> ochosi: I'll look into that, thank you
<ochosi> schlaftier, you can easily downgrade again via synaptic if you like
<ochosi> schlaftier, np, yw
<schlaftier> ochosi: I wanted to try the ppa anyway due to the bug in the detailed view
<ochosi> not sure that is fixed in the ppa version
<ochosi> never tried tbh
<ochosi> always have been using icon view
<ochosi> how would i trigger that bug again?
<visitor1> by using detailed view?
<schlaftier> ochosi: switch to detailed list view (Ctrl-2 or from the view menu), open any directory. Now the directory list should freeze, i.e. not allow any more clicks
<visitor1> it just hangs if you use detailed view
<schlaftier> switch back to icon view, it should be working again
<ochosi> ok, don't experience that bug with thunar 1.1.0
<schlaftier> perfect :) I'm upgrading now
<schlaftier> ochosi: It works, thanks a lot!
<ochosi> schlaftier, good to hear :)
<ochosi> schlaftier, if you wanna go crazy with xfce4.7, you can also add this ppa ;) https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa
<ochosi> schlaftier, but take a careful look at the packages that didn't build
<ochosi> you can see that here: https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa/+packages
<schlaftier> ochosi: how unstable is it really?
<ochosi> i've been using it for a while now, no problems
<ochosi> apart from the packages that didn't build, they don't work for now
<tycho> oschosi : menu shortcut
<schlaftier> ochosi: Good. Because, considering that I'm dualbooting OS X and Xubuntu, you should notice that I like it when "everything just works" ;-)
<ochosi> tycho, errm, be a bit more specific, what menu, what shortcut, what's the exact problem?
<schlaftier> (Not that I mind manual tweaking and the occasional bug a lot, though)
<ochosi> schlaftier, :)
<tycho> i have a shortcut in a category on my menu list that dont wokr when i press it
<tycho> wnat to check if the shortcut path is ok
<ochosi> what shortcut? menu == applications menu?
<tycho> yes
<ochosi> did you add the shortcut manually?
<tycho> yes
<tycho> forgot the path
<tycho> where they are
<ochosi> /usr/share/applications
<tycho> hmm theres supposed to be another folder
<tycho> yeah
<ochosi> ?
<tycho> there is another meny applications flder somewhere
<tycho> and it is there that shortcut is
<tycho> need to remove it and put a new one there
<tycho> *put a new one in /usr/share/applications
<tycho> another guy here told me the path but i cant remeber it
<ochosi> well there's also the user specific folder in ~/.local/share/applications
<tycho> yes thats the one
<tycho> ochosi how do i move a shortcut from those two
<tycho> and delete
<ochosi> from the one in your home folder you can do that as a normal user, for /usr/share/.. you have to be superuser
<tycho> how do i become a superuser
<tycho> !superuser
<ochosi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tycho> if i write sudo in the terminal does it affect the graphical interface
<ochosi> tycho, if you really can't deal with the terminal you can also do "gksu thunar"
<ochosi> but be careful not to delete any system folders then
<tycho> thx
<tycho> yup
<tycho> do you know how to refresh the xfce menu
<tycho> xcfe4-menu refresh something
<tycho> woho now it works thx ochosi
<ochosi> tycho, np, yw
<kelvin1> üdvözlet
<Sysi> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ferrandu> hi to all
<ferrandu> hi to all
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu919> hi
<xubuntu919> anyone?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xubuntu919> I'm trying dpkg  during istallation xubuntu 10.4 but I obtain error
<xubuntu919> E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<xubuntu919> please, any idea to end installation, thanks.
<Sysi> installation gives that error?
<xubuntu919> during first Installation from cd
<Sysi> wubi?
<hexmare> ello all
<xubuntu919> It is an image downloaded from main site
<Sysi> xubuntu919: did you check the disc for errors?
<xubuntu919> no, I can check...
<Annuals> hello
<Annuals> I am new to Linux
<Sysi> are you doing dualboot or to empty disc?
<hexmare> have  abit of a stupid question here, I have created swap space on a flash drive, and I would like to mount this drive as extra swap and have this be the primary, I have looked around google and all that I have found thus far refer to perm solutions, whereas with me this drive will only be mounted while I am sitting at the computer
<Sysi> !hi | Annuals
<ubottu> Annuals: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> hexmare: why would you like to use usb stick as overall swap?
<Annuals> QUESTION:  Whenever I turn on my computer, the same few programs keep opening up.  Pidgin, Remote Desktop, and Firefox.  How can I make it so NO programs ever auto open on a normal bootup?
<Annuals> none of them are checked in application autostart
<Sysi> Annuals: save session where you don't have progras opened
<Sysi> tap in logout dialog
<hexmare> Sysi > Flash has a faster seek time
<Annuals> so I should have save session always checked or unchecked?
<Annuals> or just check it once, close everything, shut down, and then leave it unchecked?
<Annuals> ?
<Sysi> both work
<Annuals> ok
<Sysi> it should open last saved session
<Sysi> hexmare: usb-sticks are slow, and swap is slow even on hdd
<Annuals> oh
<ucaledek> hi, I'm running into a snag with the file manager and can't pinpoint if it's a bug or my dumbness :)
<ucaledek> anyone feel like lending a hand? I'm new to the xfce
<Sysi> detailed wiew and you can't open folders?
<ucaledek> I can get one level down, once, can't open filesd and if i go back up i get nothing openable
<Sysi> yeah, known bug
<ucaledek> ok, it's the detailed view?
<ucaledek> cool, thanks a ton
<likemindead> I think it'll work in detailed view if you make it single-click to open files.
<likemindead> Strange bug, though.
<Sysi> yeah, it actually works with that :D
<Sysi> very interesting
<likemindead> I still <3 Thunar and Xfce sooo much. :-)
<Sysi> only thing i miss is volumes control like nautilus
<Sysi> i *can* mount things in cli but i prefer clicking
<Sysi> that one click thing btw is better than in dolphin
<likemindead> http://www.passwordmeter.com/
<likemindead> Derr... wrong window.
<visitor1> you are right likemindead
<likemindead> Eh?
<visitor1> I think it'll work in detailed view if you make it single-click to open files.
<visitor1> only i am not used to it lol
<mac7> hi I installed xubuntu, multiboot system, but now windows cannot be booted, can someone help?
<likemindead> Does a Windows option show up in GRUB, mac7?
<mac7> likemindead: no, but the windowspartitions are available
<mac7> and intact
<mac7> I guess I mounted the / incorrectly
<likemindead> Yeah, just use the Windows CD or the Ubuntu Cd to rebuild your boot manager.
<mac7> oh shit
<likemindead> Eh?
<man2u> Hi, I installed xubuntu on my multiboot system, windows runs and can be selected in the bootmanager at startup. How can I add xubuntu in a bootmanager? I am now running the live xubuntu cd
<Sysi> what kinda lines do you have there already?
<Sysi> win or ubuntu bootloader?
<man2u> xp & win7
<man2u> windows bootloader
<man2u> reinstalling xubuntu looks like not possible
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<man2u> ... takes quite a lot of time and energy to get xubuntu running on a multiboot system :-(
<man2u> How can I start grub2???
<Sysi> that multiboot sounds interesting, have you tried to google?
<Sysi> #ubuntu should also know
<Sysi> with dualboot you should install grub2, idk if multiboot is different
<schlaftier> Since switching to the xubuntu-dev PPA, exo-open seems to be broken. Can anyone confirm before I file a bug? Calling exo-open for no matter what file results in a "choose app" dialog. However, Thunar opens files correctly.
<man2u> ok, grub installed in the terminal, what should i key in?
<Sysi> you should get menu when booting
<man2u> huh? I run livecd now...
<man2u> so I should reboot???
<man2u> ....quite annoying system!
<man2u> nobody knows the answer ok...than no more linux again
<charlie-tca> schlaftier: You are calling 'exo-open URL'?
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: quick example: exo-open /etc/fstab -- then a window appears saying "Open With: Open fstab and other files of type "plain text document" with:"
<schlaftier> It will not remember the choice. However, Thunar opens it correctly without asking. This happens since using the xubuntu-dev PPA
<man2u> OK, but I run livecd now
<man2u> this is what it says
<man2u> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<man2u> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<man2u> /dev/sda11 swap swap defaults 0 0
<man2u> /dev/sda8 swap swap defaults 0 0
<charlie-tca> schlaftier: Looking at man exo-open, that should be correct
<man2u> can someone take over my system online?
<charlie-tca> It says it used 'xfce-preferred-applications' to open the files, in the case of /etc/fstab, none apply
<charlie-tca> Perhaps it was broken and is now working correctly?
<man2u> so I should reboot andlook?
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: on my other Xubuntu box, "exo-open /etc/fstab" opens it in gedit without asking; just what Thunar would do when double-clicking
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: I noticed this since apparently Chromium calls exo-open for downloaded files (or xdg-open which in turn calls exo-open)
<charlie-tca> hmm, it opened fstab in gedit here
<charlie-tca> and this is the computer I tested the ppa fix on
<schlaftier> that's strange
<charlie-tca> yeah, of course, gedit is my editor thunar open it in too
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: That's exactly my point. Thunar opens /etc/fstab in gedit, but exo-open doesn't
<charlie-tca> it does here
<charlie-tca> 2010-05-22  11:56
<charlie-tca>  charlie@wecan:  ~  $ exo-open /etc/fstab
<charlie-tca> opened fstab in gedit
<schlaftier> I will go back to the official repositories to see if it worked there
<charlie-tca> okay
<tycho> in the other language versions then english
<tycho> are folders like music and documents
<tycho> named music and documents in the system, or are they called what they appear?
<tycho> if you understand what i am saying
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: positive -- with the official repositories, exo-open calls gedit; with the PPA, it shows the "open with" window
<tycho> or is all folders name called the same in the "core", and its just the graphical interface that names them music ?
<tycho> having a little trouble putting a path because music in swedish is musik and thats whats is says on the folder......
<tycho> but i think its correct. eh. sry.
<charlie-tca> schlaftier: I don't know what to say. Here I am using the ppa and it works
<charlie-tca> tycho: yes, they are what they are called. They are default for your use as required by the freedesktop.org standards
<charlie-tca> tycho: those folders are created by Xubuntu as directed in /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<tycho> charlie-tca thanks
<charlie-tca> tycho: You are welcome
<owen1_> new 9.10 install. keyboard shortcuts not working. (alt+f2 for example, not opening xfrun4). any ideas?
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: I don't know what to say either. I wouldn't even know where the problem originates
<charlie-tca> I think file a new bug report, but go back to the original report that we fixed with the exo- patch and reference the new report in a comment. See if we can get someone to confirm it that way?
<charlie-tca> Original report was https://launchpad.net/bugs/520118
<slow-motion> hi
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: Is the right place for that bug report the xubuntu-dev PPA or the official Ubuntu Launchpad?
<charlie-tca> we backported it, launchpad
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> thank you for filing that
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: I tried to look into the code by the way but I got utterly confused tracing what actually happens when exo-open is called
<charlie-tca> I leave that to mr_pouit
<mr_pouit> no, it's not in the official archive, please don't file bugs in launchpad
<mr_pouit> if it's the xubuntu-dev ppa and exo 0.5.2, you should try to file it directly on bugzilla.xfce.org
<charlie-tca> If we backported it, isn't it in the archive for Maverick already?
<mr_pouit> we backported nothing
<mr_pouit> nothing from the xubuntu-dev ppa is in the archive
<mr_pouit> that's why I think it's better to file bugs directly on bugzilla.xfce.org for that, rather than lp
<charlie-tca> Agreed. If it is not a backport, that would be correct
<schlaftier> oh, crap... I just filed it on Launchpad
<schlaftier> What now?
<schlaftier> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exo/+bug/584343
<charlie-tca> That's fine
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-05-23
<klitzs> is this the xbox help or just pc help?
<moetunes> this is the pc one - do you mean #xbmc ?
<moetunes> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<klitzs> ah ok
<klitzs> i went here and got this http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Download
<klitzs> and downloadedthe ubunto one and it said to go here for problemss
<klitzs> since it was a pc/xbox dual boot cd
<klitzs> but i guess you cant help but thanks anyway ;)
<moetunes> I didn't know you could do that on the xbox - heh
<moetunes> if you have a prob you can try in here
<moetunes> afaik
<goanUbuntu> anyone with a method to reset root pw for ubuntu server?  latest ver
<goanUbuntu> i can get to the GRUB menu bt pressing esc after inital boot
<wodz> Hello, I have strange problem. After upgrading 8.04 -> 10.04 all my removable devices are listed twice (I mean two icons on Desktop and need to double umount). Anyone have a clue whats wrong?
<moetunes> do you have a seperate partition for home?
<wodz> yes
<moetunes> sounds like it has doubled up on some configs - kept the old and added some new
<moetunes> try picking a xfce session at login instead of just booting into the last one
<moetunes> wodz: ^^
<wodz> what You mean by picking xfce session?
<moetunes> at gdm there is a button called session yes - click that and select a new session
<goanUbuntu> anyone with a method to reset root pw for ubuntu server?  latest ver.     i can get to the GRUB menu bt pressing esc after inital boot
<wodz> ok I will try that
<moetunes> goanUbuntu: it shouldn't have a root password by default
<wodz> and second issue - is there easy way to force gdm ask for username instead of list of existing users?
<goanUbuntu> sorry not clear
<moetunes> !root | goanUbuntu
<ubottu> goanUbuntu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<goanUbuntu> i was just wondering if there is a way to reset the root password
<goanUbuntu> ty for the URL ref
<goanUbuntu> i will chk it
<moetunes> wodz: there used to be a choice for that - check out the login settings under system in the menu
<MalkavianManiac> goanUbuntu, sudo passwd
<goanUbuntu> TY
<wodz> moetunes: trick with session doesn't work I still have my pendrive listed twice
<goanUbuntu> will sudo passwd reuire a paswword?
<goanUbuntu> MalkavianManiac, will sudo passwd reuire a paswword?
<moetunes> goanUbuntu: it will want your users password
<MalkavianManiac> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<goanUbuntu> moetunes: which user's password will it ask me for plz?
<moetunes> wodz: afaik there is something doubled up in ~/.config - what i wouldn't know
<MalkavianManiac> goanUbuntu, the user who executes the sudo command
<moetunes> goanUbuntu: the user you are logged in as mate :]
<goanUbuntu> nice
<goanUbuntu> k
<goanUbuntu> will try.   many thnaks
<moetunes> np :]
<wodz> moetunes: will ~/.config be recreated in default state if I rename it?
<moetunes> wodz: if you log in to a new session afaik yes
<wodz> I don't have option to create new session - in gdm I can choose between xterm, ~/.xsession, xfce and Xubuntu session
<MalkavianManiac> wodz,  moetunes means when you log in
<MalkavianManiac> so log in with an Xubuntu session
<moetunes> wodz: in gdm select Xubuntu session
<wodz> ok time for test than thx
<moetunes> luck
<wodz> this doesn't solve problem
<wodz> I have all my settings reseted (theme and so on) but removable drives still shows twice
<wodz> It even auto opens two thunar windows now on insert
<moetunes> and you renamed .config?
<wodz> yes and quited with save session unmarked
<moetunes> did you select a new xubuntu session?
<wodz> If You mean Xubuntu session in GDM - yes
<moetunes> k :]
<moetunes> my google-fu is failing - I can't a relevant post to your issue wodz  - seems to a unique issue
<wodz> I was googling for few days before
<MalkavianManiac> hrmm
<MalkavianManiac> insert a device and paste the output of the mount command
<wodz> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro)
<wodz> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<wodz> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<wodz> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<wodz> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<wodz> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<wodz> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<wodz> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<wodz> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<wodz> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<wodz> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<wodz> none on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<wodz> /dev/sda2 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime)
<wodz> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<wodz> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,umask=0077,shortname=winnt,utf8)
<wodz> /dev/sdc1 on /media/disk-1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,umask=0077,shortname=winnt,utf8)
<MalkavianManiac> hrmm
<MalkavianManiac> the problem isnt Xfce
<wodz> lovely
<MalkavianManiac> its to do with your device manager
<MalkavianManiac> which means you could probably ask in #ubuntu aswell
<moetunes> dmesg | tail   with the stick removed and insert stick and again   dmesg | tail
<MalkavianManiac> your device manager is assigning the device to 2 locations /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc
<MalkavianManiac> also
<MalkavianManiac> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<owen1_> new 9.10 install. keyboard shortcuts not working. (alt+f2 for example, not opening xfrun4). any ideas?
<moetunes> owen1: wrong keyboard selected?
<wodz> what packages should be installed? udev, hal, libhal-storage1, udisks?
<moetunes> it is udev that is used now - but some apps still use hal
<moetunes> wodz: do   dmesg | tail   with the stick removed and insert stick and again   dmesg | tail
<Gamarok___> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gamarok___> !multiple gpu
<MalkavianManiac> !sli
<MalkavianManiac> !crossfire
<moetunes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<moetunes> !messagethebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<wodz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438210/ stick removed
<Gamarok___> hey guys i am running on xubuntu and whenever i install a restricted driver and reboot i my display turns off and i can't see anything how can i fix this
<Gamarok___> the card is a nvida g210m with multiple gpu's
<wodz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438212/ stick inserted (hmm output is extermaly strange - this stick is perfectly working one)
<moetunes> I don't use the restricted drivers... - in a few hours there will be more people in #ubuntu Gamarok___ that might know - tho it is sunday
<MalkavianManiac> wodz, can we get a bit more output on the second dmesg
<wodz> yes - I am looking now where relevant part starts
<Gamarok___> moetunes alrite man thanks anyways
<moetunes> k
<Gamarok___>  :)
<moetunes> dmesg | tail -n 20
<wodz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438214/
<moetunes> wodz: does it mention sdb earlier since it is mounting twice?
<wodz> no - this is complete dmesg part after inserting stick
<wodz> but mount lists this stick both as sdb1 and sdc1 still
<wodz> but /media/disk is empty and /media/disk-1 has pendrive content
<moetunes> wodz: try in terminal   sudo umount -v /dev/sdb1 && sudo umount -v /dev/sdc1   then unplug the stick and replug it and check dmesg again pls
<wodz> moetunes: now I have only sdb referenced in dmesg without errors, mount lists only sdb1 (no duplicated entry) but thunar pops up two windows and I have two icons on Desktop
<moetunes> wodz: well it is an improvement of sorts but not a solution
<moetunes> wodz: do both icons open in the same place?
<wodz> yes /media/disk
<moetunes> k
<wodz> now I recall that few days ago I had similar errors in dmesg when dealing with CF card in reader but I thought that it was card fault as it is a bit old
<moetunes> what's a cf cad?
<moetunes> card*
<wodz> CompactFlash
<moetunes> MalkavianManiac> its to do with your device manager - seems to be the prob but I know nothing about it
<MalkavianManiac> moetunes, umm its wodz that has the problem
<moetunes> sorry MalkavianManiac it was a quote to wodz
<moetunes> you said it earlier...
<wodz> MalkavianManiac: what packages are installed by default and deals with disk management? Maybe some package from old install interfere with current scheme?
<ferrandu> hi to all
<ferrandu> goodmorning
<knome> !hi | ferrandu
<ubottu> ferrandu: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ferrandu> hi to all
<ferrandu> I'm 2 very similars problems
<ferrandu> 1 - I'm using Evolutin and Chromium. When I click on a link Evolution goes to execute firefox (Im in XFCE control panel has Chromium browser)
<ferrandu> 2- I'm using Docky. When I click on the trash, docky goes to execute nautilus
<moetunes> ferrandu: you have to check in those apps for what they use for net and trash - it is something you need to set up
<ferrandu> hi moetunes no exists site in these apps to configure helper apps
<ferrandu> in xfce control panel im selected chormium and thunar
<ferrandu> .. is only with these apps
<moetunes> ferrandu: are there hidden files/folders with the config for those apps?
<moetunes> ferrandu: ctrl+h in thunar to show them
<ferrandu> yes im watch these files
<ferrandu> and i change the config in (gconf) ((configuration for gnome [im doesn't have gnome installed))
<moetunes> ferrandu: next is to check the homepage for those apps for a howto - i don't use them here sorry
<ferrandu> bye, thx
<Tesssa> help i use xubuntu 10.4.installed "wine" then "corel printhouse magic" it worked perfect in 9.10 but not in 10.4 get as far as the drawing window it opens then shuts down any ideas why.not the puter shuts down just the application
<moetunes> might be best to ask in #winehq Tesssa
<Tesssa> ok thanks
<xubuntu100> hi there guys this is my first use ! Fuck windwows... mine just crashd for the 4th time so im ova it
<bazhang> watch the language please
<xubuntu100> soorz dude
<xubuntu100> my bad
<xubuntu100> so yeah umbuntu
<xubuntu100> what do u guys thnk as an altrntv to windows XP ?
<masterslakk> hey, how do i see my network in xubuntu
<pramod> Hi all
<pramod> i am trying to get dual monitors working on my xubuntu machine
<pramod> it just gives me cloned output on both my monitors..
<pramod> can anyone help me get the display across both monitors
<TheSheep> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<TheSheep> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<pramod> thanks TheSheep, ill check those out
<edakiri> can packages of 4.6.2 be had from somewhere?
<FotherMucker> Hello
<FotherMucker> Hellloooo?
<FotherMucker> ECHO Echo echo eco co o
<ikonia> FotherMucker: stop that now
<FotherMucker> ikonia: Yes mum
<ikonia> stop now
<FotherMucker> I was just checking if there were people here
<FotherMucker> Not much activity on this channel, is there?
<knome> FotherMucker, this is not a random chatter channel, this channel is for support
<FotherMucker> The off-topic channel is dead v_v
<knome> sorry.
<ikonia> it's active, this channel is for xubuntu support only, please keep to that topic or use the offtopic channel
<FotherMucker> Okay, I'm sorry.
<FotherMucker> Goodbye.
<edakiri> where are XFCE package repositories?  are backports somewhere?
<mr_pouit> of Xfce 4.6.2? no
<mr_pouit> (xfce 4.6.1 packages in lucid already contain most of the patches from xfce 4.6.2)
<knome> i want to listen what comes in from a line-in in my external audigy 2 box. how can i do that in lucid?
<knome> mr_pouit, ^
<mr_pouit> mmh, no idea knome (I'm not the correct person to ask about sound problems :p)
<knome> this was working in karmic when i turned analog mix to 100%
<knome> but in lucid, not a single pff
<masterslakk> lucid my baby...
<slow-motion> hi
<MalkavianManiac> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<slow-motion> is it forbidden to greet?
<MalkavianManiac> no
 * masterslakk love candy
<egle_> Hello, xubuntu karmic resets settings everytime computer goes to sleep mode. Please help
<roygbiv> i just installed 10.04 but for some reason gnome-keyring isn't loading my ssh keys. any ideas why this is?
#xubuntu 2011-05-16
<exs> hi
<exs> when i copy a text from eclipse the clipmanager doesnt register the new content in my clipboard
<mister_m> if i wanted to write a program to detect hardware info, would manually reading stuff in the /proc directory be a decent way to do it?
<einseenai> guys, how do i format usb drive?
<einseenai> i tried right click but there's nothing
<Sterist> how do i revert the bottom panel to non-macintosh style? (-_-)
<Sterist> :(
<Soupermanito> ?
<Soupermanito> what do you mean?
<Soupermanito> you installed awn?
<Aee> hi
<RenaKunisaki> hi!
<Aee> howto write CD in xfburn it reboot away before write
<RenaKunisaki> the machine reboots? o.O
<Aee> no
<Aee> xfburn don't looking CD
<Aee> it reboot xfburn looking CD
<Aee> in desktop show CD-R but xfburn don't looking CD
<RenaKunisaki> run it from a terminal and see what it says there
<Aee> terminal? why! I choose frome menu
<RenaKunisaki> in the terminal you can see the messages that tell you what's wrong
<RenaKunisaki> also if you ask in #ubuntu, someone there can probably help in your native language
<Aee> ok try in
<RenaKunisaki> in the application menu, accessories, terminal
<RenaKunisaki> a black window should appear
<Aee> blank CD-R ok looking
<RenaKunisaki> in the terminal window type xfburn4
<RenaKunisaki> try to burn the CD again
<RenaKunisaki> it should show messages to explain the problem
<rww> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<RenaKunisaki> that works too. I just figured if you go into #ubuntu and ask for help in any language, someone will probably respond given it has over 1000 users
<Aee> if DVD RW
<rww> RenaKunisaki: If you go into #ubuntu and ask for help in any language other than English, we give you that URL or throw the relevant language factoid at you ;)
<Aee> warning: Nodriver
<RenaKunisaki> heh
<RenaKunisaki> Aee, copy all the messages and paste into http://pastebin.com
<Aee> pastebin.com? what is it
<RenaKunisaki> a website where you can paste a lot of text, and then give the URL on IRC
<Aee> (xfburn:4552): WARNING **: No drives were found! If this is in error, check the permissions
<Aee> ** Message: Using gstreamer transcoder.
<Aee> it web sing up I no want
<RenaKunisaki> there's no signup o.O
<RenaKunisaki> oh well there is, but you don't need to
<RenaKunisaki> anyway there seems to be a problem with the permissions on your DVD drive. is another program using it?
<Aee> http://pastebin.com/f3rSNegQ
<Aee> In DVD have old data
<Aee> DVD-RW
<RenaKunisaki> OK, I don't know how to fix that, but try explaining the problem in #ubuntu and giving that URL. someone there should know.
<Aee> I try reboot & run xfburn it looking DVD and write ISO file
<Aee> want no reboot to write DVD
<Aee> thank for web
<RenaKunisaki> you're welcome
<RenaKunisaki> sorry I can't help any more
<Aee> I bookmark your web pastbin
<Aee> one question
<Aee> howto chang xfce theme
<Aee> I load axiom Xfce Theme from xfce-look.org
<Aee> but unknow install
<RenaKunisaki> I think you can drag the file into the theme chooser window
<RenaKunisaki> https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=install+xfce+theme&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Aee> are tou have GUI
<Aee> are you have GUI?
<RenaKunisaki> yes?
<Aee> add same gnome
<Aee> ok
<Aee> no hard
<AEE> have forums for xubuntu community?
<knome> AEE, ubuntuforums.org is for all versions
<AEE> oK thank
<AEE> hey in xubuntu nothing bluetooth?
<starkid> hello. does anyone know if it's possible to get libreoffice to use the system colors for it's scheme? I  have xubuntu 11.04
<starkid> I mean theme, not scheme
<knome> starkid, afaik that's not possible, theming libre-/openoffice is hard/impossible
<starkid> I was afraid of that.
<starkid> thanks
<knome> we would have taken care of that if it was easy/doable :)
<knome> no problem
<exs> moin. i have problems with ctrl+c in eclipse. does anyone know i reason? clipmanager is already instaslled
<einseenai> guys, has someone experince the bug with "don't show this message again after nm get disconnected?
<drc> exs: Is it only in eclipse that you are having this problem?
<exs> drc: yes
<exs> drc: iam using openjdk. could be this the reason?
<drc> No idea, I'd ask in #eclipse as it appears to be an eclipse specific problem.
<exs> drc: but i have this eclipse problem only at xfce
<Cube``> hey guys, i just create a new user on my computer and logged in with him, the way the desktop looked was entirely different (theme-wise and it also had the apple-like shortcuts on the bottom of the screen). how can i reset my own account to get the default screen setup/decoration?
<knome> Cube``, that is the default
<knome> Cube``, old users are nor migrated, but if you create new users, they will get the new default
<Cube``> knome: so however i customize my screen, new users will inherit that?
<Cube``> no way
<drc> Cube``: And cross-posting is frowned upon
<Cube``> drc: feel free to
<drc> :(
<erebus> how can i upgrade wine from 1.2.2 to 1.3.6 ?
<Nor8> Hi all.  Who can tell me, where i can get a cpu-frequency-applet for Xubuntu?
<ball> Nor8: Do you want to read your CPU frequency, or control it?
<Nor8>  ball: control like in gnome, but without installing of gnome-applets if possible
<LarsT> hello partypeople :D
<Sysi> governor-plugin should be available
<LarsT> help ß
<LarsT> need help
<Sysi> ask a question and it may be ansvered
<LarsT> i changed to xfce
<LarsT> do you know why
<Nor8> Sysi: Ок, installed, but cant add it to panel.
<LarsT> Sysi
<Sysi> becasue it's awesome, propably
<LarsT> quite right
<LarsT> well i will tell you
<LarsT> it was 20 th march 2006, first use of linux... i luve it, ubuntu xx.xx. it was sunday night and i was bored
<LarsT> i thought, gnome 2 is good ...
<LarsT> but then the day arrived, the horrible da<
<LarsT> day
<LarsT> it was mai 2011, i heard, never ever gnome2 again
<LarsT> i hate gnome 3 such shit
<Sysi> so you're stuck in 2006, sad
<LarsT> then i heard, xfce
<LarsT> and its good
<LarsT> was it an good idea
<LarsT> from me
<LarsT> then
<Sysi> less enter and swearing please
<LarsT> i didnt know how to discribe gnome 3 and unity
<LarsT> instead of shit
<Sysi> unity isn't much better than gnome2, i never liked that, gnome3 is pretty good if you only got one screen
<Sysi> i think most of opposing people say "oversized smartphone"
<Nor8> +1
<ball> Will Xubuntu stay more conventional (in terms of window manager) than Ubuntu?  There will be people who don't like Unity.
<Sysi> there was, is, and will be people who don't like unity, xubuntu is more 90s
<Nor8> May be, but its works better at moment than Ubuntu with unity
<Sysi> you can use 11.04 with classic-desktop for two years anyway
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu will work with the Xfce developers, and at this time, will remain as is until Xfce 4.10.
<Nor8> Well, we have broken compiz-emerald in 11.04 gnome classic.
<Nor8> testing branch of compiz in stable relize wasnt so good idea
<charlie-tca> emerald is broken, in any enviroment. That is not gnome classic fault
<Sysi> you don't actually need emerald
<charlie-tca> bug 726229 has a good version of emerald that works
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 726229 in emerald (Ubuntu) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in decor_quads_to_property()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726229
<Nor8> Im need in emerald
<charlie-tca> Then you should use the package attached to that bug report
<larstorbenn> hi
<larstorbenn>  
<Nor8> already used from PPA.
<Sysi> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<larstorbenn> help
<charlie-tca> help | larstorbenn
<charlie-tca> !help | larstorbenn
<ubottu> larstorbenn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<larstorbenn> should i install if like xubuntu?
<larstorbenn> no i meant
<larstorbenn> should i install xubuntu if like xubuntu
<larstorbenn> i
<charlie-tca> larstorbenn: only you can answer a question like that.
<ball> That's like saying "should I eat pie if I like pie?"  Yes, provided you're not allergic to the pie in question or have some other solid reason not to eat it.
<larstorbenn> no i meant
<larstorbenn> i like GNOME 2 ubuntu
<lighta> hi weird question larstorbenn I quite don't understand what's your issue here
<larstorbenn> but should i install xubuntu
<ball> (e.g. I'm an overweight middle-aged Englishman and should probably lay off the pies for a few days)
<ball> Mmmm... pie.
<lighta> hmm why not 2 session larstorbenn ?
<Sysi> larstorbenn: you can use classic-desktop with 11.04 and if you want, test xubuntu-desktop along it
<ball> larstorbenn: I recommend Piebuntu.
<larstorbenn> i think
<lighta> a GNOME and Xu session ?
<larstorbenn> ubuntu 11.10 wont have classical right ?
<Sysi> 11.04 will be supported for two years anyway
<larstorbenn> two years ???
<lighta> what's new on 11.10 ? what's the command again
<charlie-tca> Sysi: 18 months only
<larstorbenn> 1 1/2 ... or 1
<Sysi> charlie-tca: oh
<Sysi> well, quite a time anyway
<charlie-tca> All non-LTS versions are 18 months
<larstorbenn> so the question is
<larstorbenn> should i change to xfce, 11.04 or 10.04. i normally like gnome 2, but xfce is also possible
<Sysi> if you son't like unity or kde, xfce might be for you
<larstorbenn> i hate unity and gnome 3
<larstorbenn> kde gnome 2 and xfce are possible too
<lighta> hey what's the package for cli autocompletion again, I mean like to complete filename in cmd ?
<charlie-tca> lighta: /etc/bash_completion  ?
<charlie-tca> lighta: or to enable it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<lighta> ok thx charlie-tca =)
<larstorbenn> please
<larstorbenn> help
<larstorbenn> me
<charlie-tca> larstorbenn: stop please.
<larstorbenn> charlie-tca i report you
<charlie-tca> You will be given help if you ask questions that need an answer
<larstorbenn> in the #ubuntu-ops
<larstorbenn> i already said it
<larstorbenn> should i change to xfce, 11.04 or 10.04. i normally like gnome 2, but xfce is also possible
<Sysi> try and see
<likemindead> Yes. Xubuntu is excellent.
<charlie-tca> That is a decision only you can decide. No one can tell you if you should change
<larstorbenn> thanks you
<likemindead> I'll be glad to tell you. ;-)
<Sysi> 11.04 has newer xfce than 10.04 has
<larstorbenn> thats no problem Sysi. i tested new xfce xubuntu 11.04 yesterday
<larstorbenn> in standard version it isnt quite good but i can modify it until it looks like old gnome 2 or old xfce 4.6.3
<likemindead> There's Lubuntu too. >> http://lubuntu.net/
<larstorbenn> no
<larstorbenn> lubuntu is really ...
<larstorbenn> its good
<larstorbenn> but it is not my favrouite
<larstorbenn> it is an XFCE channel here, right ?
<larstorbenn> why do you try me to use the lxde lubuntu
<lighta> I prefer pulse audio from xubuntu then alsa that was by default on lubuntu
<charlie-tca> This is the Xubuntu support channel, that does not mean we do make suggestions for things that might work better for you
<larstorbenn> yes allright
<larstorbenn> but WHY ?! on heavens hell should lxde work better
<larstorbenn> there is no reason for it
<ball> charlie-tca: "does not mean we do" or "does not mean we do not"?
<larstorbenn> and then its not okay
<charlie-tca> ball: We do
<charlie-tca> We won't support other distros, but we do suggest things we think might work
 * ball nods
<ball> That sounds entirely reasonable to me.  It's not what you said though ;-)
<larstorbenn> charlie-tca you didnt answered my question either
<larstorbenn> charlie-tca you should tell me why xfce should not good for me
<charlie-tca> Because it was not a valid xubuntu question
<larstorbenn> i look for an gnome 2 distro
<charlie-tca> It is possible your equipment is not suitable for Xubuntu
<larstorbenn> which is similar to gnome 2
<charlie-tca> It is possible that you do not like the way Xubuntu works
<Sysi> xfce is not gnome2, you like if if it fits yur needs
<Sysi> *your
<charlie-tca> It is possible it is too complicated to make Xubuntu work for you
<larstorbenn> yes but if you read right
<larstorbenn> i look for an gnome 2 distro
<larstorbenn> which is similar to gnome 2
<larstorbenn> and lxde isnt it
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is not a gnome distro
<larstorbenn> L O O K  !
<larstorbenn> i write: similar
<Sysi> why would we know what is gnome like
<larstorbenn> because you are a support channel ?!?!?!?!?!?
<larstorbenn> !
<larstorbenn> omfg
<ball> larstorbenn: Not a Gnome support channel though.
<ball> (or the support channel for a Gnome distro)
<larstorbenn> you can not tel me you never saw an gnome 2 distro
<ball> larstorbenn: Why?  Some of us haven't used Gnome
<larstorbenn> you definitly saw it on screenshots
<likemindead> You every try Linux Mint, larstorbenn?
<likemindead> s/every/ever
<ball> larstorbenn: It's not reasonable to make assumptions about what other people have used.  I came to Xubuntu from NetBSD, where I ran Blackbox almost exclusively.
<larstorbenn> oh charlie-tca
<larstorbenn> well then tell me you dont know
<larstorbenn> but not tell such a shit
<charlie-tca> !language | larstorbenn
<ubottu> larstorbenn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ball> Based on what I've seen recently, I think my users would find Xubuntu less alien than Ubuntu with either Unity or Gnome Shell.
<larstorbenn> yes its unity is really not good
<larstorbenn> it is very complicated
<larstorbenn> i can happen that some windows go onto the other desktop
<larstorbenn> and then i have to change the desktop and so on
<charlie-tca> I had not heard that before
<larstorbenn> charlie-tca i dont either
<charlie-tca> I do know that Ubuntu still offers classic session on 11.04
<larstorbenn> i happens if i move some windows down and then if i want to maximize them per double click on the window border
<larstorbenn> then it maximizes, but on the other desktop
<likemindead> charlie-tca: That being GNOME 2.x, right?
<charlie-tca> right
<larstorbenn> but i know how to change it
<charlie-tca> well, kind of gnome 2.x, anyway
<larstorbenn> if i resize the numbers of the desktops it doesbt happen again
<larstorbenn> doesnt
<larstorbenn> that is a possible choice twoo
<larstorbenn> too
<erebus> were new updates for ubuntu just release?
<larstorbenn> charlie-tca i wasnt be so rude to you as one minutes ago
<larstorbenn> sorry i am only very sad because i look since 2 years really, for an distro environment and so on
<larstorbenn> :D
<charlie-tca> Then you should try different ones, to find a good one for you.
<larstorbenn> i already tried
<charlie-tca> I tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Suse, Xubuntu to find one. That was in 2005
<charlie-tca> I have used Xubuntu since 6.06
<larstorbenn> Number 1: Gnome 2, Number 2: Unity (with only 1 desktops), Number 2: XFCE, Number 3: KDE ...
<likemindead> Xubuntu is my homeboy.
<likemindead> I really think that Linux Mint might be a good fit for you, larstorbenn.
<larstorbenn> no
<larstorbenn> i hate mint
<larstorbenn> such a shi*
<charlie-tca> That is still not okay language
<larstorbenn> ok sorry
<charlie-tca> please
<larstorbenn> but mint i really hate
<larstorbenn> because it is ubuntu, only a few tweaks
<charlie-tca> okay, then don't use it, but if no one asks, they won't know
<larstorbenn> :D
<charlie-tca> I thought linux mint in not ubuntu anymore. It is now Debian based
<larstorbenn> i will try xubuntu 11.04 amd 64 for productive use
<larstorbenn> no charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> which should be more like gnome again
<charlie-tca> oh, maybe it is gnome 3 now
<likemindead> Whew.
<charlie-tca> Very nice work by all of you
<likemindead> Linux Mint has a Debian-based branch that is a rolling distro, but the "main" release is still Ubuntu-based.
<drc> charlie-tca: IIRC Linux Mint Debian Edition is Debian (testing) based...Linux Mint 11RC is Ubuntu Based w/o unity....LM 13 (11.10) will come with GNOME3
<charlie-tca> how confusing
<drc> Yup :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks, drc
<likemindead> Xubuntu FTW! "We're less confusing!(R)" ;-)
<likemindead> Any of you really like Gmusicbrowser? I've gone back to Exaile; it's just too good.
<drc> Well, I <thin> I made an error...The upcoming release is based on 11.04 w/o unity and the next release (based on 11.10) with have gnome3...whatever the release numbers are
<charlie-tca> likemindead: anything in particular?
<drc> LM is in (probable) process of moving everything BUT the Main Release to a rolling Debian (testing) system
<likemindead> I'm pretty OCD about my music collection. It's ~900 albums & growing. Gmusicbrowser goofed a lot of it up. It was slow & buggy.
<likemindead> Exaile is smooth, simple, & works brilliantly for me.
<likemindead> It's "the first music player/organizer I /don't/ hate!"
<likemindead> As I saw someone say a while back. :D
<Sysi> i like rhythmbox and juk
<likemindead> But, to each their own, of course. The beauty of GNU/Linux!
<Sysi> it's actually fun how hard it is to find decent music player to windows
<drc> likemindead: That's why there are so many distros..everyone with an idea just <has> to create their own distro :)
<Sysi> i end up with winamp, not perfect but good enough
<likemindead> I haven't used Windows in ~4 years, but when I did I used MediaMonkey & really dug it.
<erebus> hey do i run (jackd -d alsa &> /dev/null &) with sudo or not? I want to select jack in winecfg,
<likemindead> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=MediaMonkey
<erebus> how do i install oss?
<likemindead> Office of Secret Service?
<likemindead> erebus: Go to Synaptic Package Manager & look for oss.
<erebus> likemindead: which package to get?
<likemindead> What are you trying to do?
<erebus> likemindead: i want oss instead of alsa
<Sysi> i think oss isn't supported by modern kernels
<ysis> Hi, after the upgrade to natty I get a very non-informative status icon for Pidgin. Anyone sees the same and/or has an idea how to get the old icon back where one can also see the own status and incoming messages.
<drc> From Wikipedia: OSS is the only audio API in Linux up through the 2.4 series of official (kernel.org) Linux kernels. ALSA was added starting with 2.5, and in those versions, Linux kernel authors marked OSS as deprecated. 4Front continued to develop OSS outside of the Linux kernel.
<kupfer> ysis: there's a Themes tab in the Preferences window.  That might be where to fix it.
<ysis> kupfer: I saw this, but there's only the default theme in the list. Just wondered why anyone would want to have an exclamation mark in a pink speech bubble which shows nothing... I'll look for some alternative theme
<lfforman> i installed xfce 4.8 today on top of my ubuntu 10.10 and would like to make globalmenu working, i searched on google but i could not make it work any one can give me some directions?
<Sysi> install xfapplet and globalmenu and add those to panel
<lfforman> i did it but it does not show the menus
<Sysi> you know it won't work properly anyway? there's a bug in xfapplet that prevents it from expanding
<lfforman> i see!
<lfforman> and there is another way to implement a menu like macintosh?
<Sysi> not with xfce4-panel
<lfforman> ok
<lfforman> thank you very much
<lfforman> i can live without it
<roasted> is software center in xubuntu by default?
<roasted> IVe always installed ubuntu + xfce, not xubuntu entirely and it just got me wondering
<drc> yes
<roasted> k
<roasted> thanks
<mister_m> why would my laptop heat up a lot when I close the lid?
<Sysi> because it can't cool off from keyboard properly
<drc> mister_m: Probably because it's designed to also vent the heat thru the keyboard
<mister_m> drc, that is pretty :(
<drc> mister_m:  Pretty?
<mister_m> pretty + a sad face
<drc> ah
<zoom738> Can somebody help me to get my wireless working? I used ndiswrapper to install the driver, but the wireless networks still don't show up.
<nit-wit> are you using a usb antennae or a card and what is the specifics
<zoom738> a card. It is a Broadcom wireless LAN card, and it is in an old Compaq Pressario R300
<nit-wit> ahh the lovely broadcom I can do is look on google mainly it seemed that info might be pertnant.;)
<zoom738> ;-)once, on a previous installation with wubi, the driver showed up in the additional drivers.
<zoom738> i'm not using wubi now though
<nit-wit> do you remember if it was a generic that worked?
<zoom738> no
<zoom738> I used this to get the driver installed
<zoom738> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+presario+r3000
<nit-wit> do you know the exact card?.  I thought there was a ubuntu wiki page on broadcom but can't find it.
<zoom738> let me check the card
<zoom738> BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<drc> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nit-wit> the bot always knows.;)
<zoom738> lol
<nit-wit> or drc or another helper.;)
<zoom738> Supported models include: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, **BCM43227, **BCM43228  but I have BCM4306
<zoom738> !BCM4306
<zoom738> i'll try what it says anyway
<nit-wit> BCM4306 is on that page
<zoom738> oh
<nit-wit> you running natty
<zoom738> yeah
<nit-wit> scoll down and see this.....On Ubuntu 11.04 installing the 'firmware-b43-installer' package takes care of the downloading and installation of the b43 driver.
<zoom738> oh ok
<nit-wit> not sure here just looking at the page.
<nit-wit> I'm lucky all my stuff works no additinals.
<zoom738> lol
<nit-wit> it's a burden I live with lol.;)
<zoom738> lol
<zoom738> I have that package
<nit-wit> I figured so that is as close as I can get really good luck, the ubuntu channel might help as well,
<zoom738> ok
<zoom738> i'll read that wiki page
<nit-wit> cool.........the ubuntu channel has 1600 people showing that is about average, many sleeping or just on all the time.
<zoom738> that's a lot
<zoom738> do I have to restart my computer?
#xubuntu 2011-05-17
<lemraish> hi, everybody, how can i format usb flash drive in a simple way?
<lemraish> i have xubuntu 11.04
<kupfer> I use gparted to format my drives.
<kupfer> I don't know many GNOME libraries that pulls in, though.
<lemraish> alright, i'll try this one. second question - is indicator applet a default part of indicator applet or it's an ubuntu addition? i have two sound controls in upper part of screen and it annoys me very much.
<lemraish> part of xfce*
<kupfer> hmm.  now that you mention it, I've got 2 sound controls, too.
<lemraish> sorry :-D
<kupfer> But I'm running Lucid still, so I don't think I have the indicator applet.
<lemraish> :-)
<Liv-> the indicator applet is the one that has the little envelope?
<lemraish> yup, this one
<lemraish> anyway, is it possible to get rid of indicator applet and transfer it's contents to systray?
<Liv-> I found it annoying so I removed it
<Liv-> then added the volume control icon alone
<Liv-> and when restarted, the connection icon reappeared
<Liv-> it all looks "normal" now lol
<lemraish> mmm, might be a good idea.
<lemraish> thanks
<Guest80839> lamraish and kupfer: Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Session and Startup>Application Autostart>Volume Control (not xfce Volume Daemon)...uncheck this and the non-indicator-plugin volume control will not be there on a restartX/reboot
<lemraish> Guest80839, thank ya so lot :-)
<kupfer> Guest80839: thanks
<Guest80839> AS far as I know, you can't get tid of the indicator-plugin one w/o getting rid of the indicator-plugin
<lemraish> ok
<Liv-> I thought if I removed the indicator plugin I was not going to be able to control the volume or see my connection status because those 2 icons are together with the envelope one
<Liv-> but it turned out I could remove it without much problem
<Liv-> I'm talking about natty
<adamsmeat> test
<adamsmeat> Hi! I can't get mic to work with Xubuntu 11.04, anyone experienced something similar?
<jerry> hello, I will be trying Xubuntu for the first time today
<jerry> my question is which iso to choose for my Core i7 920?
<rww> jerry: 64-bit
<jerry> xubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso or xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso?
<rww> jerry: the second is a LiveCD with a graphical user interface installer. the first is not a liveCD and uses a text installer. use whichever you want.
<jerry> will I have any problems with my Intel?
<rww> no
<jerry> ok ty
<jerry> was just wondering why it had 'AMD' in the name
<jerry> kinda misleading
<rww> because AMD invented the specification
<jerry> yeh, but Joe average wouldn't know that
<jerry> I guess one of the many obstacles for distros to overcome for a wider acceptance
<rww> Joe average doesn't know what an architecture is, hence us recommending on download page that they just use 32-bit.
<rww> which is itself imprecise language for i586
<rww> erm, i686 now? I forget.
<jerry> so much terminology, so little understanding lol
<jgould> I think it is i686
<jerry> Im assuming I can use the start up usb creator in Ubuntu to make my usb bootable Xubuntu?
<rww> yes
<jerry> sweet
<rww> assuming you get desktop not alternate, anyway
<jerry> ok
<jgould> Where does XFCE store default panel information?
<Unit193> jgould: I take it your not talking config?
<jgould> Nope.  Fresh install of Xubuntu Natty, my panels are all screwed up
<jgould> There we go.  Dumped the ~/.config directory
<jerry> works every time ;)
<jgould> I was deleting random . stuff that was related to X or gnome...
<Unit193> That will mess with your bottom one (If it worked in the first place...)
<jgould> Nope
<Soupermanito> so the left super key triggers different things that the right super key?
<Soupermanito> how do i bind the other super key to xfce4-popup-menu?
<Soupermanito> oh, there is super_L and super_R, who knew!
<Soupermanito> :D awesome now both super key trigger the xfce menu
<AEE> have problem with keyboard layout it no remember value Alt+Shift
<pomke> Hello, I've deleted my wireless applet because I was silly and I've tried adding just about every obvious available applet on the list and I cannot get it back. I am however still getting notifications about wireless events
<pomke> I'm running natty with the xfce desktop installed post installation
<pomke> Any tips on how to locate my applet again would be really helpful
<gr8m8> pomke:  tried apt-cache search xfce4-panel in a terminal to see if it shows?
<pomke> gr8m8: I didn't uninstall it, I just right-clicked the applet and clicked remove
<gr8m8> pomke:  since it is so hard to find are you sure removing it didn't uninstall it?  you could at least find the name of it with the above command
<pomke> The above command returns xfce4-messenger-plugin, xfce4-notes-plugin, xfce4-panel (-dbg, -dev) and xfce4-smartpm-plugin
<gr8m8> pomke:  I don't do wireless at all - it was a panel applet?
<pomke> when I first launched xfce there was a wireless icon, a battery icon and two volume icons, I tried removing the duplicate volume icon and my wireless icon vanished with it, I thought at first I had removed my notification applet
<pomke> but I still have one of those, so I'm unsure if the wireless icon was an app with a notification icon that just never came back, or if it was its own applet
<pomke> I'm guessing it was whatever the ubuntu default networking applet is, for managing wired and wireless connections
<pomke> I'm sort of new to XFCE, I've just installed it recently fleeing the unity/gnome3 catastrophe
<gr8m8> afaik that is network-manager - I run very minimal installs so bother with such things
<gr8m8> *so don't
<pomke> dpkg -L network-manager-gnome  says I have an nm-applet
<pomke> hmm which when i run exists after saying it is already running
<pomke> gr8m8: thank you :) I've at least got a lead now I can investigate
<Sysi> pomke: if you have notification area and/or indicator applet, it should be there on next login
<pomke> Sysi: I have both of those, and after rebooting it does not reappear
<Sysi> possibly problem with icon- or gtk-theme
<pomke> oh the theme I have might just not have an icon for it?
 * pomke tries a different theme
<gr8m8>  /exit
<Sysi> if that happens, it should just fallback to icon in tango or gnome-icon themes
<pomke> Changing icons didn't make the wireless applet appear
<Sysi> try gtk-theme
<pomke> Sysi: do you mean Settings Manager > Appearance > Style tab ?
<Sysi> i guess
<pomke> I think that is gtk theme?
<pomke> That didn't help, its ok I'll just run iwconfig from the command line I guess
<zebetosu> hi
<profus2> hi everybody
<knome> hey
<profus2> can somebody help me with an Firefox 4.01 issues with regard to deinstalling addon
<profus2> which in the addon-section is "greyed-out"
<knome> profus2, how did you install the addon?
<profus2> if i log in a a user with no admin rights i can't update, remove etc
<profus2> i deinstalled the addon via software center, but i still sits in the addon panel
<profus2> can i manually delet it and if so, where do the files reside?
<knome> profus2, ~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0/
<profus2> is this under the root?
<profus2> and where are the profiles?
<knome> ~ is your home folder
<profus2> oh
<profus2> is it a hidden folder?
<knome> yes, anything starting with a . is hidden by default
<knome> in thunar, press ctrl+h to hide/show hidden files
<profus2> if this is standard for ubuntu distros, i dot find any mozialla folder under /home
<profus2> :-(
<knome> /home/yourusername/
<profus2> yes, its /home/yourusername/
<knome> /home/yourusername/.mozilla/ ... ?
<profus2> then you have: picturs, bin, desktop and so on
<Sysi> ls -a | grep mozilla
<knome> moi Sysi
<profus2> ok, sorry
<profus2> after unhiding I can see the folder now
<Sysi> yello
<profus2> @knome, thx for your help and have a nice day
<knome> profus2, no problem, you too
<Sysi> ripping music
<knome> Sysi, you bought a cd? :)
<buff27> evening all
<Sysi> knome: half a dozen from library
<knome> Sysi, awwh
<Sysi> when i try to buy music they never have what i'd want
<buff27> you use private bittorrent trackers Sysi ?
<Sysi> nope, ubuntu channels are law-respecting
<knome> Sysi, maybe try amazon? :)
<knome> Sysi, cheaper prices and better selection
<knome> anyway, bbl
<oekintaro> hi, is there a way to install xubuntu in a 4Gb HDD? During install halts saying that 4.4Gb is needed, but maybe deselecting some components it can still work
<TheSheep> oekintaro: you can install a command line system and then install the things you need with apt-get
<oekintaro> will try that then, tnx
<Peloncho> Hi. Is there a way to fit a xubuntu install in a 3.5gb hard drive?
<ochosi> Peloncho: you might have to get rid of some stuff, maybe it's easier to do a minimal install and then add things until the drive is full
<TheSheep> Peloncho: you can install a command-line system and then add the programs you need with apt-get
<ochosi> :)
<Peloncho> the problem is that this is my first ever linux intall, and i'm not familiar with what I want XD
<Peloncho> so don't know what options are system dependant
<Peloncho> and what only optional
<Peloncho> I know I want a graphic environment like the one i'm writing right now (live boot from the install cd)
<Peloncho> but the installation halts, saying that I don't have 4.4Gb of free space
<Peloncho> even tho in the reqs in the donwload page, said 2Gb
<Sysi> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090504
<TheSheep> the download page is wrong then
<TheSheep> Peloncho: where is that written, so that we can fix it?
<Peloncho> xubuntu.org/get
<Peloncho> minum system requirements
<Peloncho> 256mb ram
<Peloncho> 2gb hdd
<ochosi> i think going for the minimal install is the best option you have (or try to find a distro with less requirements, or get a larger hdd)
<Sysi> how much ram btw?
<Peloncho> i downloaded mini.iso but it wont boot. Just got me to a blank page
<Peloncho> nor puppy, nor vector
<Peloncho> only thing that seems to boot this machine are ubuntu and xubuntu install cds
<Peloncho> (its a really old pc I want to test a project on)
<Peloncho> in fact, the only thing besides thunderbird that this machine is ever to run is x-dnc
<ochosi> but for only running thunderbird xubuntu is really a bit overkill
<ochosi> i'd take a more minimal desktop and i guess also a more individual setup
<Peloncho> what do you recommend? in the minimal approach?
<ochosi> (on the other hand, you said it's your first linux install, sorry kinda forgot that...)
<Peloncho> thats the main problem here
<ochosi> hmm, the link TheSheep gave you is not the worst
<ochosi> it shows you how to do a minimal install
<ochosi> with xubuntu
<ochosi> it's pretty straight-forward
<TheSheep> ochosi: it wasn't me
<Sysi> *cough*
<Sysi> or you could try lubuntu
<Peloncho> there, I opened the link in a notebook, so now I'm going to try that way. Will bother you later probably
<Peloncho> thank you all very much
<roasted> How can I dual screen in Xubuntu? I have a cloned display but I don't have "extended" display options in "Display" of the settings manager. Any ideas?
<Sysi> install arandr
<roasted> it uh.. doesn't support it ootb?
<Sysi> it supports, there just isn't capable GUI for setting it
<Sysi> xrandr works
<roasted> well, that's a little strange
<roasted> you'd think it'd be here out of box
<roasted> also, when I plug in my flash drive in xfce, it opens thunar about 900000000000000 times. it's done this on two laptops. but if I go in under unity, it's fine...
<roasted> any thoughts?
<roasted> also, arandr isn't opening...
<Sysi> start it in terminal and see if it gives errors
<roasted> oh, its xrandr, not arandr
<roasted> xrandr comes up as multiple screens in the menu
<roasted> that works fine
<roasted> arandr doesnt do a thing
<Sysi> ..arandr is GUI for xrandr
<roasted> arandr wouldn't open from the menu
<Sysi> for that U3 drive, change settings for removable devices
<roasted> but if I went to "multiple screens" under system, it worked fine
<roasted> is multiple screens NOT xrandr?
<Sysi> in xfce4-settings-manager or "Advanced" tab in file manager settings
<roasted> yeah, were good now
<roasted> just unchecked browse automatically
<jmcantrell> is there a way to configure touchpad options?
<Sysi> use gpointing-device-settings or xinput or something, something in mouse settings too
<jmcantrell> ok
<jmcantrell> does xubuntu use gdm?
<knome> yes
<jmcantrell> *sigh* that's unfortunate
<jmcantrell> everything uses gtk right?
<knome> yes
<jmcantrell> cool. i'm not as familiar with gtk3. will xfce be using that soon?
<knome> probably not, #xfce would be a better place to ask that
<jmcantrell> ok. thanks
<jmcantrell> any way to get that fancy window snapping stuff?
<TheSheep> jmcantrell: in window manager tweaks, third tab afair
<jmcantrell> hmmm. what i'm talking about is where you drag it to one side of the screen and it fills up that half
<TheSheep> jmcantrell: no, sorry, window manager settings, fourth tab
<TheSheep> jmcantrell: no, there  is no such thing
<TheSheep> jmcantrell: just snapping to screen edges and other windows
<jmcantrell> ok
<laserbeak> hello, I'm in xubuntu right now from a live cd. I want to install but when i get to the part in the dialog that tells me to allocate drive space, I see a full partition (windows) that i can't resize in order to make a dual boot. my only optins are new partition tale change and delet. how do i make anew partition to dual boot?
<Loua1> hello every one
<laserbeak> btw I did read the ubuntu docs about dual booting, but it semed to be kinda vague
<Loua1> im in need of some help here
<Loua1> any one up for it?
<Loua1> how to mount a 2nd hard drive
<TheSheep> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<laserbeak> i'll ask in #ubuntu, thanks
<mikubuntu> i installed the .deb package for android appinventor as described at http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/learn/setup/setuplinux.html , but i can't find any launcher in the menu, and when i browse the files in dolphin at usr/google/appinventor-setup , i can't find a file to run the app -- any ideas?
<laserbeak> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mikubuntu> i installed the .deb package for android appinventor as described at http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/learn/setup/setuplinux.html , but i can't find any launcher in the menu, and when i browse the files in dolphin at usr/google/appinventor-setup , i can't find a file to run the app -- any ideas?
<drc> mikubuntu: 1) Dolphin is a KDE file manager, why are you asking in #xubuntu?; 2) Is there <anything in  usr/google/appinventor-setup?; Did you check /usr/google/appinventor/commands-for-Appinventor as instructed in Locating the Setup directory?; 3) Did you check the 2 links in "Something not working right"?
<mikubuntu> i use dolphin in my ubuntu os, nobody ever told me it was a kubuntu package -- seems to work well.  i will check the other leads you gave me.  yes the files seem to be in usr/google/appinventor-setup , but i guess i don't know which one runs the program.
<mikubuntu> dOH! :: "I downloaded the App Inventor Setup Installer and ran it, but the designer doesn’t start up and I don’t see any program to run to start it. It’s not supposed to start. App Inventor is a Web application that runs from a browser. You run it by browsing to the App Inventor website (http://appinventor.googlelabs.com), as described in the documentation under Getting Started. The App Inventor Setup Installer software is s
<mikubuntu> drc, thx, i hadn''t seen the link to the troubleshooting page, it was kind of lost at the bottom
<drc> mikubuntu:  np :)
<roasted> Is there a way I can set a simple command to run upon system boot and poweroff?
<Soupermanito> yes
<charlie-tca> roasted: you want a shutdown right after booting?
<roasted> no
<roasted> I want a way to run a script at shutdown AND startp
<roasted> user starts up system, command executes
<roasted> user turns off, command executes during poweroff
<drc> roasted: Are these going to be actual <power> on and <power> off or just a logon/off by the user (I seem to remember you work for a school system, and was wondering if the machines are left on and the new user just logs on)?
<roasted> drc, haha good memory my friend. yes I work for a school district, but this wasn't exactly pertaining to a situation at school at the teachers level.
<roasted> drc, it's something at work but unrelated.
<roasted> drc, I'm testing out some rsync gui applications, and I found grsync to be very effective. problem is, it has no run at shudown option.
<roasted> but I can run grsync -e "session name" in terminal and it runs
<roasted> so I thought, well, if I can get the system to execute this @ power off, it would sync to the NAS accordingly as it powers off
<roasted> my session name is tonas, so I need to find a way for ubuntu to run grsync -e tonas when it powers off
<roasted> or logs off, whichever
<drc> roasted: I know I've teased you before about your questions, but I actually <do> learn something every time you ask one :)
<roasted> drc, hahahah, that's the way to go!
<roasted> I'm testing gnome scheduler now
<roasted> I set it to run grsync -e tonas at reboot
<roasted> and it of course didnt work :P
<roasted> not sure I trust this gnome scheduler
<drc> roasted: Hope you get an answer (but it won't be from me, because I'm totally ignorant about this)
<charlie-tca> I think it might have to be an upstart script, since it has to know when reboot or shutdown or logout commands are given
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to do it, but you will need it to grab those commands and execute before allowing them to shutdown networking
<drc> roasted: In that case, you might want to try #upstart.
<roasted> hmm
<roasted> rc.local didn't do a thing
<roasted> sigh
<roasted> this is one area I wish it was as easy as windows. and I don't say that often
<roasted> syncback se - bam - amazing sync program, supports all sorts of protocols
<roasted> WHERE IS IT FOR LINUX?!
<charlie-tca> rdiff or duplicity or rsync or ...
<drc> roasted: http://alternativeto.net/software/syncback/?platform=linux
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> rdiff-backup
<charlie-tca> maybe even deja-dup
<roasted> deja dup looks interesting...
<roasted> never heard of it...
<Sysi> iirc crontab can handle startup&shutdown scripts
<roasted> meh
<roasted> its failing on me
<roasted> oh. I suck.
<roasted> deja dup backs the files up in a compressed manner
<roasted> not a raw data manner
<roasted> wow this works nice though...
<andre_> Hy all
<andre_> I have a problem with the touchpad scroller with the new update 11.04, i am the only one having it? It totally doesnt work. Thanks in advance for your help :)
<charlie-tca> touchpad scroller? sounds hardware specific
<andre_> i have a aspire one d260
<andre_> if it helps
<drc> andre_: http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-773160%5D-%5Bnew%5D-ubuntu-11-04-touchpad-scrolling-doesnt-work-144561/
<drc> andre_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/737051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 737051 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] Alps touchpad detected, but scrolling not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andre_> drc, ok, thanks, i'll try something :)
<andre_> fixed using the 2 cmds in the post #2 of the 2nd link. thanks for your help :)
<drc> andre_: np
<bin_bash> Has anyone had any problems with skype freezing their session completely forcing a hardboot?
<drc> bin_bash: This still related to your 2 camera skype problem?
<bin_bash> now it just happens randomly
<bin_bash> Also, I can kind of tell when it's going to happen because skype will randomly start disconnecting and then reconnecting
<bin_bash> I get the spinning grey icon in the menubar
<bin_bash> Also skype is randomly crashing itself. And I mean random. I'll just be going to the options, and it'll close
<Sysi> propietary software..
<bin_bash> problem is i need skype
<bin_bash> :(
<drc> bin_bash: Get a BF closer to you :)
<bin_bash> ha.ha.
<bin_bash> hmmm
<bin_bash> when someone logs onto pidgin the sounds arent working
<drc> bin_bash: Check the prefs, Works For Me (tm) :)
<bin_bash> already did
<bin_bash> sounds aren't muted
<bin_bash> when i hit the preview button doesn't even register in pavucontrol
<drc> Funny Thing...I just now got the sound when my sister came online...coincidence? :)
<bin_bash> weird
<bin_bash> i changed it from auto to alsa and it worked
<drc> check the "Method"
<drc> :)
<bin_bash> *sigh*
<bin_bash> i miss the days of 6 months ago when linux just worked
<drc> yup
<bin_bash> whenever I have to hard boot, like half of my preferences are forgotten
<drc> Luckily for me, my system "just works" in spite of all I do th mess it up
<bin_bash> that is lucky
<bin_bash> I'm thinking about compiling the new kernel and seeing if that helps
<drc> Lucky and Foresight...I bought a laptop that had Ubuntu pre-installed, so I <knew> the hardware would work....and I don't try anything fancy with my configs :)
<bin_bash> Yeah... I got this computer as a free replacement
<drc> the Mac?
<bin_bash> yep
<Soupermanito> is there a way to force evince to open fullscreen instead of windowed mode?
<drc> Soupermanito: I can't find one to make it the default, but, iirc, "by document", it will default to the last used (F5 or f11) for that document.
<Soupermanito> oh, i see that, it will remember for documents i already opened
<drc> yup
<Soupermanito> but i do have to work whit lots of pdf's and its anoying having to move them back to the screen, they will open on the half part of the screen, wait lemme show you a screensho
<drc> Soupermanito: You might try some of the other pdf readers and see what they have for defaults.  I rarely use pdf, except for a few books that are better dome in pdf (photo and computer books, mainly)
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> im a library science student, so im reading, well not reading reading, just like parsing XD, books and scientific magazines all the time, and its good to have options, like rotate and other stuff, other pdf readers are or too simple, or not gtk
<Soupermanito> evince seems to do things rigth, but its anying how it gets outside the screen
<Soupermanito> aparently if i close the windows on windowed mode, it will open the new ones on windowed mode
<drc> Soupermanito: On my system, it will always open a <new> pdf in windowed mode...only pdf's I have opened before will default to the last know mode for <that> document.
<Soupermanito> close the last open pdf on the maxed out mode, and then open a new one
<drc> I have
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> weird is just me them
<drc> Well...we all have suspected that for a while ;)
<Soupermanito> i think i know what it is, its the stored last view inside the same pdf
<preecher> dont like unity - tried kubuntu just too much "fluff" for me---so tried xubuntu and its like the perfect thing since sliced bread-)
<Soupermanito> :D
<Sysi> less is more
<Soupermanito> welcome brother
<preecher> its unbelievably fast on my end
<Soupermanito> :D
<preecher> thats on virtual box even---fixing to do a regular install
<bin_bash> i tried lxde
<bin_bash> but i was having problems with the panels
<bin_bash> I'm thinking of downgrading to maverick
<bin_bash> or trying mint10
<preecher> i used mint for several months i only left because of the terribaly slow servers when updating & package instlling (on my end anyway) only 1 usa server when i used it
<bin_bash> is there a way to disable the touchpad while tuping
<profus2> hi everybody
<profus2> may I bother you with my little firefox addon problem
<profus2> ?
<profus2> the profile I am working with has no admin rights and the addon cannot be removed or updated
<Soupermanito> gksudo firefox?
<Sysi> what addon?
<profus2> adblock plus
<Sysi> Soupermanito: that sounds really bad idea
<Soupermanito> indeed
<Soupermanito> it really does
<Sysi> sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser
<Sysi> with programs closed, possibly on other user
<preecher> bin_bash i dont know if this will help http://justcheckingonall.wordpress.com/2011/05/10/disable-touchpad-linux/
<profus2> the other profile with admin rights has the current version of the addon installed
<profus2> i thought i could delet the addon manually, so i tried to find
<profus2> it
<profus2> but with no success
<Sysi> even "admin" can't install it globally from browser
<Soupermanito> profus2, do firefox -P <profile>
<profus2> @sysi: if it is deleted in the admins profile, does this mean it will be removed at a normal users profile
<Sysi> (why would anybody want to remove adblock)
<Sysi> profus2: not
<Soupermanito> (have no idea)
<profus2> @sysi: the version of the addon in the "normal users" profile is outdated while the addon in the "admin profile" is up to date
<profus2> i would like to continue using the addon
<Sysi> please don't use @ in front of nicks
<profus2> ok
<Sysi> do you get some error when trying to remove it?
<Sysi> try the chmod-line i gave
<Soupermanito> profus2, on your /home/you/.mozilla/firefox
<Soupermanito> is your .profile blocked?
<profus2> what do mean by blocked?
<profus2> on a file level i can enter /home/me/.mozilla/firefox
<profus2> i went to the profile folder an looked for extensions
<profus2> if i open the extensions folder there is no content
<Soupermanito> i don't know profus2 try the chmod Sysi gave you
<profus2> what will it do?
<profus2> and do i have to perform it in the terminal after having closed firefox?
<Soupermanito> yes
<Soupermanito> it will make the files be own by you
<profus2> let say i am user2 and i perfom the chmod
<drc> bin_bash: Settings Manager>Session and Startup>Application Autostart>Add....The command is syndaemon -i 3 -d (3 = the number of seconds that the disab;e will continue after typing)3 seconds)
<profus2> i am asked to enter password for user2, but user2 is not in the
<profus2> sudoer list
<Sysi> even better if you do it as user1, but user2 as yourusername
<profus2> i don't have a clue :-(, do you mean to log in as user1 first?
<Sysi> log in as admin user and run command sudo chown -R problemuser:problemuser /home/problemuser
<profus2> thank you
<rober7> can i play warcraft 3 on xubuntu 11 with 512 ram and ati radeon 9250 video card?
<preecher> sweet- less than 45 mins for install & update
<Guest56736> hello, guys, i've just installed ccsm and compiz button, chosen compiz as default in button menu, and effects seem to be activated (like trasparency in my case), but no titlebars, and even simple shortcuts, as alt-f4 do not work anymore. any ideas?
<MarconM> the xubuntu 11.04 its very cool
<bin_bash> it would be more awesome if skype worked
<MarconM> o.o
<MarconM> bin_bash,  what dont work
<MarconM> it dont install
<bin_bash> skype crashes everything
<charlie-tca> got all the dependencies satisfied for skype?
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> for me works
<MarconM> but i use ubuntu natty
<MarconM> i ll try to install here
<charlie-tca> Then something it needs is still missing; Xubuntu does not add all the stuff ubuntu does by default
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> i am installing autocad for linux
<MarconM> without wine
 * MarconM say wine sucks
<bin_bash> charlie-tca, no i have everything. it runs but then after a bit it freezes my system to the point where i have to hard boot
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: something in the audio system, maybe? I would guess kernel related, since most audio is now in the kernel
<bin_bash> charlie-tca, yeah idk. it only started after updating a few weeks ago
<charlie-tca> ah-ha! the -8 kernel, perhaps
<bin_bash> no no
<bin_bash> i mean
<bin_bash> it worked on natty
<charlie-tca> try running the -7 kernel maybe?
<bin_bash> a few weeks ago
<bin_bash> it worked on the beta
<charlie-tca> yes, the -8 came in a few weeks ago, like just before the release.
<charlie-tca> It makes mine give kernel oops every so often
<bin_bash> i know i was using  -8 though
<bin_bash> when i installed xubuntu
<bin_bash> the -8 pae kernel
<charlie-tca> weird then
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> i wonder what i updated that caused that
<charlie-tca> hard to say. I only show two depends for skype, skysentials and skyped
<bin_bash> yeah
<charlie-tca> but that doesn't so much, since there are so many interactions with libraries and stuff
<charlie-tca> but that doesn't mean so much, since there are so many interactions with libraries and stuff
<bin_bash> yeah exactlyy
<bin_bash> I did a clean install
<bin_bash> and i looked through the updates before doing them
<bin_bash> but i just dont se anything
<charlie-tca> was there anything for network-manager?
<bin_bash> no
<charlie-tca> or maybe a telephony package update?
<bin_bash> i dont have a wirless driver either
<bin_bash> i use a use adapter
<charlie-tca> A wild guess - libc6-i386 broke it
<charlie-tca> you running a 32bit xubuntu install?
<bin_bash> yes
<charlie-tca> looks like all the skype stuff is 32bit
<bin_bash> yeha i'm running  a 32 bit sysem
<charlie-tca> I am willing to bet on libc6, which does strange things to working applications
<bin_bash> charlie-tca, so what do
<charlie-tca> I don't really know. That is just a guess, from experience seeing it screw up
<charlie-tca> might try a reinstall of libc6-i386 in synaptic
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> can i do it through the terminal or do i have to use synaptic
<charlie-tca> The other thing I seem to have heard is remove and reinstall skype one time.
<charlie-tca> I use synaptic, since apt-get often refuses to reinstall things without you removing them first
<bin_bash> charlie-tca, i've done it like 3 or 4 times
<charlie-tca> That didn't work, then, right.
<charlie-tca> I wish I had a good answer for you. I will do some research, but no guarantees
<bin_bash> charlie-tca, yeah i've beenr esearching for a while
<bin_bash> even tried a livecd of lubuntu
<bin_bash> libc6-i386 isnt listed
<charlie-tca> what is listed as installed if you search libc6 ?
<bin_bash> libc6, libc6-dev, libtext-iconv-perl
<charlie-tca> mark the first two for reinstall
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> ok reinstalled
<charlie-tca> woirth a try
<bin_bash> omg
<bin_bash> i dont have skyped installed
<charlie-tca> won't that make fail too?
<bin_bash> idk
<bin_bash> do i need it?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<bin_bash> hmm
<bin_bash> well
<bin_bash> i'll install it
<bin_bash> whats the worse that can happen?
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> nm i dont need it
<charlie-tca> it will work? or it just sits and doesn't get usedf
<bin_bash> it's just a remote daemon
#xubuntu 2011-05-18
<lemraish> hi, everybody. how do i make horizontal scrolling work in xubuntu 11.04? (it worked in gnome 10.10)
<bin_bash> okay charlie-tca how can I downgrade my kernel to -7
<bin_bash> or would i be better off installing xubuntu 10.10
<bin_bash> hey KM0201 i'm thinking that maybe i should drop down to maverick
<KM0201> i thought maverick caused you more issues than natty
<bin_bash> I never used maverick
<KM0201> hmm, i thought you tried it, and there was some problem with it...
<KM0201> so.. why are you thinkingj drop to maverick?
<bin_bash> charlie-tca suggesting it could be the -8 kernel
<KM0201> hmm, so he thinks going to a "lower" kernel would work?
<bin_bash> possibly
<bin_bash> he's been having kernel derps with -8 too he said
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> somehow i have my doubts on that, but i guess its worth a try
<bin_bash> or i could use the -9 kernel
<KM0201> is it in the repositories yet?
<bin_bash> idk
<KM0201> i'm not sure i'd go to -9, but i guess that could possibly work
<KM0201> i don't see -9 in my repository listing
<KM0201> can you use your 11.04 cd to boot a 10.10 usb, or do you gotta burn again, ?
<bin_bash> i have to burn again
<bin_bash> that's why i'm thinking i might try mint10
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> mint 10, isn't it running -8?
<bin_bash> idk
<bin_bash> wanna google for me
<KM0201> well, i just found a forum post that says they will "get an update to the 2.6.38 kernel a soon as this issue is fixed" ( i didn't read what the issue was)
<KM0201> the post is from 4 days ago though.. so..
<KM0201> power usage increase.
<KM0201> http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=71174&p=421074
<bin_bash> which kernel did lucid run?
<rww> 2.6.32
<KM0201> ic ould have swore you said there was some problem w/ maverick
<KM0201> i just can't remember what it was
<KM0201> maybe i was thinking 10.04
<bin_bash> lucid was the problem
<KM0201> oh ok
<bin_bash> before i do this though
<bin_bash> mayeb i should just try to downgrade the kernel
<bin_bash> what do u think
<KM0201> i don't think thats gonna be very successful, but you could try.
<bin_bash> why not
<KM0201> just a hunch.
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> lesigh
<KM0201> opensuse is running kernel 2.6.37  is that the one you want?
<bin_bash> idk what i want
<bin_bash> lesigh
<KM0201> ok...
<KM0201> typical woman
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> i just want to go back six months to when i would have 2 weeks uptime
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> and i only restarted when i accidentally unplugged it and rhe battery died
<KM0201> do you never turn your laptop off or something
<bin_bash> no i hate turning it off
<KM0201> hmm
<bin_bash> i love uptime
<bin_bash> ew gnome or kde
<bin_bash> bloat or more bloat
<KM0201> then use xfce?
<bin_bash> i guess i'll DL the gnome version
<KM0201> gnome of what?
<bin_bash> opensuse
<KM0201> oh
<roasted> In Ubuntu 10.10 I had "startup applications". In Xubuntu 11.04, I don't. Is this hidden somewhere?
<charlie-tca> roasted: that is a gnome application. Xubuntu uses Settings -> Settings Manager -> Sessions and Startup
<roasted> ah
<roasted> thank you
<MarconM> xuxa + ubuntu = xubuntu " ilari lariêh "
<q_a_z_steve> What's the console apt-get FE which allows you to choose how to resolve deps?
<uofm49426> ok have question i did a reinstall of everything i made a little fat32 partioned and mounted it at /fat32/tmp used it to save stuff i wanted to keep
<uofm49426> i remove the partion and remove the file /fat32 but when i boot i have to s or m
<uofm49426> how can i fix this
<Soupermanito> s or m?
<Soupermanito> say for a moment that i unplug my sda and install win xp on my sdb1, then i replug my sda, so grub will load first, and it wont read the mbr of sdb, could i add up the winxp boot line to grub after that?
<Unit193> I *think* os-prober might find it...
<Soupermanito> you mean >sudo update-grub ?
<Unit193> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.44ubuntu1 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Soupermanito> oh thats new
<Unit193> And fun too ;)
<Soupermanito> so it will be safe rigth, whit removed sda the grub mbr will remain intact?
<Soupermanito> i know my bios looks on sda first in order to load the boot loader :P
<Soupermanito> oh it was already installed
<Soupermanito> it shows nothing, it shouldnt because i dont have any other OS right now rite
<Soupermanito> well we will see about that tomorrow
<Soupermanito> good night people
<Rodensky> I'm using Xubuntu 10.04 and I got a system msg that asks me if I want to upgrade to 10.10. Will it will upgrade itself to Xubuntu 10.10 or it will "upgrade" itself to gnome/unity like ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 did?
<Unit193> Rodensky: Xubuntu doesn't use Unity and you should be upgraded to 10.10 (and from there you can go to 11.04)
<Rodensky> Unit193, I know it doesn't use unity but when I had ubuntu 10.10 I used gnome+compiz+cairo-dock, and instead of upgrading to 11.04 and updating my gui, it fell apart
<Rodensky> that's why i moved to xubuntu
<Rodensky> are you sure that it will be upgraded to xubuntu 10.10 with xfce and not to some mess with gnome? :]
<Unit193> I have never done an upgrade (Had a HDD failure forceing me to reinstall) but I'm using 11.04 with no Unity crap
<Unit193> s/forceing/forcing/
<Rodensky> in ubuntu it forced an "upgrade" to unity.... :( (a major downgrade if you ask me...)
<Unit193> I have had 10.10 and 11.04 of Xubuntu and never used Unity
<Rodensky> you said you havn't upgraded from one to the other
<Rodensky> I need someone that already upgraded and can tell me if I can upgrade safely or should I wait untill I'll have the time to freshly install 10.10
<Unit193> But I have used both. 11.04 of Ubuntu (Not Xubuntu) comes with Unity by default
<Rodensky> yes but is you upgrade from an earlier version and you use another gui, the system is not suppose to replace your gui
<Rodensky> and it did
<Rodensky> and very poorly I might add
<xubuntu510> hallo
<xubuntu510> ^^ ich installier grad xubuntu
<profus2> good morning everybody
<profus2> after installation program does not appear in the menu structure - where can i find it
<profus2> ?
<profus2> software is synergy and was installed via software center
<TheSheep> profus2: what would you expect to appear? it's a daemon
<Unit193> profus2: Only the synergy from their website has a GUI with it
<TheSheep> Unit193: it does?
<profus2> http://goinglinux.com/articles/UsingSynergyOnLinuxAndWindows.html
<Unit193> TheSheep: Yep! I use it
<Unit193> TheSheep: Side note: Same version on getdeb doesn't have the GUI
<profus2> according to this article it should appear under "accessories"
<Unit193> profus2: If you really want it, download the deb from http://synergy-foss.org
<profus2> do i have to deinstall the version I have installed via software center first?
<Unit193> profus2: You shouldn't need to
<profus2> just klick on the *.deb file (sorry newbie)?
<Unit193> I think so... (I use the dpkg -i method)
<TheSheep> dpkg -i can lead to breakage when the ackage fails to install
<profus2> done :-) thank you for your help
<Unit193> TheSheep: What's the best way to do it via terminal/ssh?
<TheSheep> Unit193: no idea, I guess use dpkg -i and deal with breakage
<xharx> anyone using a touchpad?
<TheSheep> maybe ask your real question, that will be faster
<Josesordo> xubuntu dont have a option to disable the touchpad =( ..
<xharx> i cant influnce the time of a click-twice-drag action of my touchpad. also i can not influence the speed of the mouse cursor. anyone knows this problem?
<moetunes> Josesordo:  this might help - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Software_Toggle
<bigbrovar_> hi guys, knew to xubuntu, just want to know what u guys generally use for bluetooth, gnome-bluetooth or blueman. Blueman seems a no brainer (because it is DE agnostic) but the project seems to be unmaintained .. gnome bluetooth seems maintained but am just afraid it might be too tired to gnome .. an ideas? xbuntu 11.04
<ablomen> bigbrovar, i use blueman myself, works fine with my phone and my tablet
<bigbrovar_> ablomen: thanks, couple of questions: Did u install blueman from the repository and which version on xubuntu are u using?
<ablomen> bigbrovar, 10.10 and yes from the repo
<bigbrovar_> ablomen: thanks .. and btw u need to upgrade to 11.04 already. pretty awesome man :)
<buff27> hi
<dusf> can anyone recommend a good way to search filesystems using the gui on xubuntu?
<dusf> i was used to having it built into nautilus...
<TheSheep> dusf: catfish
<dusf> TheSheep: ty
<usul2> running xubuntu and linux mint live cd the laptop fan works after install it does not. any ideas
<KXTwo> wonder if Pici will ban me here too lol
<usul2> live versions of xubuntu and mint 10 my laptop fan works, but after install doesnt work and overheats, any idea's
<drc> usul2: Have you checked launchpad for bug reports, and/or googled with your computer model to see if anyone else has this problem?
<usul2> drc, no i'm not sure how to do that i found one work arround though on the net. suspend wake it up and it seems to work.
<drc> usul2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu for bug reports.
<usul2> drc, i'm going to lunch if you reply it will be about 45 miin or so , but thanks
<usul2> will check the link thanks
<drc> usul2: no
<drc> er...np :)
<gadugadu8> hello
<gadugadu8> why xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent don't have the same weight ?
<gadugadu8> (the torrent in a torrent client)
<drc> gadugadu8: Because the torrent one is <only> a torrent file to get the iso, and the other is a full iso.
<drc> yes, you must have a torrent client to use it.
<gadugadu8> i know that, sorry, it was a mistake : i didn't read well
<gadugadu8> 688 in firefox and 687.x in a bt client
<gadugadu8> sorry
<drc> np, not that I've ever done that ;)
<roasted> is there a way to have xubuntu remember that my intel graphics card laptop is dual screened? its a pain to reconfigure it each time I boot up
<sairasananas> I just installed xubuntu is there anything i should do?
<Unit193> Have fun? What are you looking to do with it?
<roasted> I'd like to have it recognize dual screen monitors.
<roasted> :)
<sairasananas> i mean something to do whit security like get some firewall???
<Unit193> roasted: I would wait (some more....) for someone that knows and has used dual monitors (Not just someone that wants to...)
<Unit193> sairasananas: Is it directly connected to the internet?
<roasted> its just a little bit of a pita
<sairasananas> yes
<roasted> cause, do I dare say, gnome didnt have this issue
<Unit193> roasted: You can always try Unity ;) (I'm sure there is a way to do it...)
<roasted> I love unity
<roasted> I'm just trying to test xfce for a bit
<Unit193> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.04.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 197 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<sairasananas> please answer fast as i took something, i need computer secure fast :P
<Unit193> sairasananas: I would install and configure gufw (I have never had a computer setup like you have)
<sairasananas> give me url?
<Unit193> sairasananas: Open synaptic and search for gufw (Linux works with repository, not download stuff from internet)
<Unit193> !synaptic | sairasananas
<ubottu> sairasananas: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sairasananas> vittu mun piti kattoa mun käsiä et mä näin eteen päin :(
<Unit193> roasted: This may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631680
<alado23> hi, i just deinstalled xubuntu and installed xubuntu 11.04, now i can not change my resolution and im stuck with 800x648, i dont have a xorg.conf file and i can not change the resolution from the normal menu under settings, what can i do?
<alado23> the xubuntu version from last fall worked flawlessly
<aljona> I just installed xubuntu 10.04 and now i only have a 800x600 resolution, i can not change it under the setting menu and i do not have an xorg.conf file. It all worked well when i was running the previous version of xubuntu on the same machine. How can i fix this problem?
<Unit193> aljona: When I get that, I just make a new xorg.conf (ctrl+alt+F1 > login >  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop > sudo X -configure > move the file)
<aljona> Unit193, "move the file" which file do i have to move and from where to where?
<Unit193> aljona: After you run X -configure, it will tell you the next command to test it (and if it works, sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<aljona> Unit193, and where will xorg.conf.new be created?
<Unit193> aljona: Your current dir (So that command *should* work)
<aljona> Unit193, ok i will give it a try, brb
<Unit193> aljona: Good luck!
<Unit193> aljona: Did you bork it? ;)
<aljona> Unit193, ok now i did that and now i have a xorg.conf file, but still the same problem, i cant see any resolution set in the xorg.conf file either
<aljona> this is really annoying.. it worked perfectly fine with the last xubuntu version
<bin_bash> what's the difference between an xubuntu session and an xfce session?
<Unit193> aljona: Would you mind > pastebin ?
<aljona> Unit193, ok one sec
<Unit193> bin_bash: Xubuntu session is configured for Xubuntu, XFCE is just the default (There are other reasons why you don't use it)
<bin_bash> Which are? I'm using it now. What's so bad about it?
<aljona> Unit193, http://pastebin.com/y8fa7X3J
<bin_bash> Unit193, why not use it?
<Unit193> aljona: 3 monitors? You can force a change using     Modes   "1024x768"     in the "screen" section and add     DefaultDepth    $DEPTH (where you put the other part)
<Unit193> bin_bash: I don't remember right now... maybe one of the others know
<aljona> Unit193, my computer just froze..(great day!) if you said something to me in the last few minutes i missed it
<aljona> i really do not want to get rid of my beloved xubuntu...
<bin_bash> aljona, what's going on with it?
<aljona> bin_bash, i just installed 11.04 and now i can not change my resolution under the settings menu, im stuck with 800x600
<bin_bash> hm
<aljona> i just created a xorg.conf file, which i posted here above
<bin_bash> which video card
<aljona> some old intel card, its a laptop from 2002-2003
<bin_bash> hmmmm
<aljona> but it worked flawlessly with the previous version of xubuntu
<bin_bash> did it work in 10.10?
<aljona> yes
<bin_bash> might want to just go back then
<aljona> yes maybe so..
<Unit193> aljona: Take a look at the end http://paste.ubuntu.com/609699/
<aljona> Unit193, did you edit my file?
<Unit193> aljona: No, this is an example (What screen res do you want?)
<aljona> 1024x768
<aljona> Unit193, should i just try to add the resolution to the last subsection "display"?
<Unit193> aljona: Yeah, it may look like: http://pastebin.com/xT5Jim7N (Your config)
<Unit193> A little edited...
<aljona> ok, will give it a try, brb
<aljona> Unit193, nope that didnt work either
<aljona> Unit193, im giving up here, i will try to install ubuntu instead
<Unit193> aljona: That's a bummer it didn't work...
<Unit193> aljona: Good luck with Ubuntu (And Unity ;) )
<xrdodrx> does xubuntu natty have gparted on it?
<aljona> Unit193, yes it will be interesting to see how that turned out
 * drc wonders what aljona thinks will be different with X under Ubuntu/Unity...the guts are the same (unless I'm way out in left field).
<n2diy>  Can I mix and match Ext 3 and Ext 4 file systems? I building a test/backup box, and I was thinking of formatting it Ext 4, but my main box is using Ext 3?
<Soupermanito> yes
<Soupermanito> they are just filesystems, you could even use fat32 and nfts, tho i dont recomend the last, but you could
<xrdodrx> does xubuntu 11.04 include the gparted partition editor?
<Soupermanito> i don't know, it can be easily installed tho
<Soupermanito> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<xrdodrx> Soupermanito, while using the disk?
<xrdodrx> :?
<rww> yup
<rww> livecds can install software
<Soupermanito> xrdodrx, i don't understand you? im using a 500gb drive whit ntfs/fat32/ext3/swap on the same drive
<xrdodrx> rww, um, lol, forgive my ignorance, but where does the installed software "go"
<xrdodrx> The disk isn't RW
<rww> xrdodrx: the temporary filesystem in RAM, I believe
<xrdodrx> oh...
<xrdodrx> :D
<xrdodrx> thanks
<drc> xrdodrx: The LiveCD/USB contains <a> partition editor...I'm not sure that it will let you <re-size> existing partitions without losing data, but you can re-partition hdd's during the install process
<Soupermanito> drc <I> love how <you> highlight words
<drc> Soupermanito: It's <merely> an attention getter for <those> who read fast :)
<drc> Beats Capitalizing
<rww> *this* is better and is autoconverted to bold in some clients ;P
<drc> Well...Dress me up and call me Shirley...didn't know that...that's even better
<n2diy> I'm building a test box with a SATA 160g hard drive. I can't set the boot flag on the drive, it is an OEM drive that has WIN NT, and XP on it, and it won't boot those, ideas?
<drc> n2diy: Do you wnat to use the whole drivNT/XP partitions)?e for Xubuntu *i.e., get rid of the
<drc> whoa...
<drc> n2diy: Do you want to use the whole drive for Xubuntu (i.e., get rid of the NT/XP partitions)?
<n2diy> drc, yes. I'm now installing without a boot flag set, maybe GRUB will fix it?
<xrdodrx> when I was installing xubuntu
<xrdodrx> it said "Sorry, the installer crashed"
<xrdodrx> Should I try again??
<xrdodrx> guess I'll just format the partition table and try again then...
<xrdodrx> :s
<xrdodrx> okay
<xrdodrx> so on re-running the installer
<xrdodrx> ubi-partman failed with exit code 10
<xrdodrx> :(
<xrdodrx> pastebin.com/WWVKatSP
<xrdodrx> any help/
<xrdodrx> ?*
<xrdodrx> wow :|
<Sysi> you could try alternate-image
<looooooool> hello
<xrdodrx> Sysi, does alternate image do this
<xrdodrx> or use whatever ubiquity installer thing
<looooooool> xubuntu running on my pc? I have 192MB ram, 1.2 ghz amd sempron (socket a)
<xrdodrx> my whole system is hanging now
<xrdodrx> :(
<xrdodrx> Force power off, Sysi ? And then do alternate image?
<Sysi> xrdodrx: alternate images use different installer
<xrdodrx> okay, downloading right now
<Sysi> burn disc or create usb-stick on some machine
<xrdodrx> it's basically the debian classical install right?
<Sysi> yup
<xrdodrx> Sysi, I tried to shut down my computer [netbook] but the screen is full of SQUASHFS errors and the CD tray came out
<xrdodrx> wonder what's wrong :<
<xrdodrx> Should I pull its battery out?
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, am a total xfce noob, I was just wondering if there is a tool for configuring multi touch on touch pad
<Sysi> xinput/xorg.conf/gpointing-device-settings etc. works
<xrdodrx> :/
<xrdodrx> wow this install is going really bad
<xrdodrx> I've never had this many problems with ubuntu
<xrdodrx> SQUASHFS and end_request errors everywhere
<xrdodrx> :(
<xrdodrx> guess I'll just pull the battery lol
<ProlificPuffin> So I am a recent convert from The "U" version...
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> welcome
<Soupermanito> we need a !welcome
<Soupermanito> !welcome
<ubottu> Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<xrdodrx> Sysi, I tried to boot with no disk in for grins and giggles, but despite all the errors it still booted lol
<xrdodrx> I don´t trust that something isn't broken though, so I'm going to reinstall with the alternate disk since I already burned it
<ProlificPuffin> LOL
<xrdodrx> ProlificPuffin, I thought so too xD
<xrdodrx> ProlificPuffin, I installed it, it crashed three times, the whole system hung, I went into the terminal and ordered sudo shutdown now and the tray popped out and errors that said SQUASHFS and end_request filled the screen
<xrdodrx> (the installer crashed three times)
<xrdodrx> so I don't trust something with the install wasn't seriously work O.i
<xrdodrx> wrong**
<xrdodrx> ProlificPuffin, I too am coming from the "U" version :D
<ProlificPuffin> Great!
<ProlificPuffin> I was holding back, and thinking about reinstalling Lucid to get one more year out of Gnome 2x,  but I quickly found I could virtually replicate (even improve) my desktop in XFCE...I am soo happy...I can now ignore the Unity debates...lol
<ProlificPuffin> So I am on Xubuntu 11.04...all the functionality of Ubuntu...fewer calories... :)
<xrdodrx> same, ProlificPuffin
<xrdodrx> I tried ubuntu 11.04 + unity and it didn't meet my needs...can't even add applets to the panel, x_X
<xrdodrx> Also the icons were huge, I guess that's good for tablets but I don't have one lol
<dusf> since upgrading to xubuntu 11.04 additional drivers reports that my nvidia driver for me 7300 LE is active but not currently in use and i have problems with fps and 3d. lspci -k reports 'Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb' even after i have black listed nouveau in boot options, sudo-updated grub, and rebooted. are any of you also using xubuntu 11.04 and an nvidia card?
<drc> yup
<ProlificPuffin> I have posted SEVERAL tirades on forums about what a complete waste Unity is. But I just do not care anymore. Yes, I have GT 430 1GB, running the 270 Nvidia driver...
<ProlificPuffin> I had an issue w/the noveau drivers. I do not remember where I found them, but there are instructions for complete purging out there. I then ran the proprietary drive from a terminal login/telinit 3... The only downside, is you have to do that for every kernel update... :(
<dusf> crap, i wish he hadn't left
<Soupermanito> dusf, you still have that problem? the nvidia vs noveau
<dusf> Soupermanito: yes, i just purged noveau
<dusf> with sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Soupermanito> :)
<dusf> Soupermanito: haven't yet rebooted, is that the fix?
<Soupermanito> apparently it is, yes, and then you add noveau to the boot blacklist so it wont try to mount it
<Soupermanito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609789/
<Soupermanito> also you can install the latest drivers from the nvidia site
<xrdodrx> Sysi, that was really good advice, thanks! :D I think I'll do all future installs of ubuntu with the alt-cd, it's so much faster :)
<dusf> Soupermanito: i have never installed drivers from nvidia's site, always just use additional drivers option
<dusf> Soupermanito: i'm using nvidia173 which i have been told is suspiciously old but i had thought that was just because i was using an old 7300 LE
<Soupermanito> kk, you shouldnt have problems now
<dusf> Soupermanito: previously i had tried black listing by changing a line to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset rdblacklist=nouveau" in /etc/default/grub
<dusf> Soupermanito: i have followed the instructions from your link, should i now add nvidia drivers from their site, or reboot first?
<Soupermanito> add the drivers http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver.html
<dusf> Soupermanito: downloading atm. do nvidia not have some repo for linux users, or is there no way ubuntu can add that driver to theirs? i mean if they have proprietary drivers available to people from repos, why not have this one available?
<Soupermanito> i think ubuntu use safe drivers, and this are latest drivers, thats about it, the safe drivers should work, but this ones are new :P
<dusf> Soupermanito: thanks :) how do i install this .run file?
<dusf> wait i think if i go into term and ./blahblah.run it might do it
<Soupermanito> it should, but it wont XD
<Soupermanito> you need to run it from a tty
<Soupermanito> it wont install from inside X
<dusf> Soupermanito: i need to press an f key or something when x asks me for my password?
<Soupermanito> you should give it your root password
<Soupermanito> it needs root powers
<dusf> hehe powers
<dusf> Soupermanito: kk, then nav to the script ./NVIDIA-linux...... .run and then do a 'shutdown now -g'?
<Soupermanito> its easy just go to a tty and log in, then just sudo /path/to/nvidiadrivers.run
<Soupermanito> yes
<dusf> Soupermanito: okay ty brb!
<Soupermanito> :)
<dusf> Soupermanito: in the tty now, but when i try sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux ...... .run
<dusf> it says command not found, am i instead to some how enter a sudo 'mode', and then just ./NVIDIA.... ?
<dusf> tried logging in with root username and my password but it didn't work
<Soupermanito> do su
<Soupermanito> XD i mean, dont use sudo, just su
<dusf> uhm
<dusf> replace sudo with su, or enter su on the line before?
<dusf> i'll try both
<dusf> brb :D
<dusf> Soupermanito: there is no root accoutn enabled, i am reading online how to enable it, is this necessary or can i just try maybe 'sudo -i', and then ./NVIDIA-Linux.......run ?
<Soupermanito> dusf, you should simple sudo it, i did it like that and it worked
<dusf> Soupermanito: it says command not found when i try
<dusf> tried several times, confirming it was sudo i typed
<dusf> although curiously after typing ./NVI and pressing tab it would not complete it
<Soupermanito> what i did was to point it directly, like >sudo /media/Drive500GB/tempfiles/NVIDIA_blah_blah.run
<Soupermanito> XD thats your problem you are not pointing it correctly
<dusf> Soupermanito: ah, i was puttinh a dot before the leading / like ./NVIDIA-Linux...run
<dusf> i thought you put a dot there to run scripts
<dusf> brb
<Soupermanito> what the f...
<Soupermanito> brb
<Soupermanito> that was weird
<dusf> Soupermanito: i'm getting a combination of 'permission denied' and 'command not found'
<Soupermanito> shit, well just install the old ones from synaptic and move on
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> it should work
<dusf> Soupermanito: had to navigate to the dir containing the file to get the full name of it with ls, once there i tried sudo /NVIDIA....run, sudo /media/DUMP/Downloads/NVIDIA...run, also both with a leading dot and with su before hand
<dusf> Soupermanito: no! :(
<Soupermanito> dusf, you know how to use autocompletion?
<dusf> Soupermanito: would it matter the drivers on an NTFS partition?
<dusf> Soupermanito: with tab, pressing tab after i type sudo /NVI doesn't do anything
<Soupermanito> nope their are in mine also
<Soupermanito> dusf, if you are inside the folder that contains the nivida driver then you should add the ./NV then tab
<Soupermanito> it should auto complete
<dusf> Soupermanito: testing now while in xc
<dusf> x
<Soupermanito> if you use the whole path you start from /
<dusf> dusf@banshee:/media/DUMP/Downloads$
<dusf> Soupermanito: dusf@banshee:/media/DUMP/Downloads$ ./NV
<dusf> pressing tab there does nothing...
<Soupermanito> then do >sudo ./NVI and press tab, then the file aint there
<dusf> Soupermanito: that doesn't work either, but it is there because i'm looking at it and will link output of ls -l now
<Soupermanito> if i do it, it autocompletes whit tab
<Soupermanito> :/
<Soupermanito> >soup@soup-desktop:/media/Documentos500/temp$ ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run
<dusf> Soupermanito: http://pastebin.com/9bDhajzD
<dusf> Soupermanito: fixed it, needed to chmod +x it for some reason
<dusf> brb!
<dusf> exit
<dusf> :)
#xubuntu 2011-05-19
<dusf> Soupermanito: almost, it says i need to exit x for it to install. i have been logging out and holding ctrl+alt+f4 to bring up a tty, what should i be doing?
<Soupermanito> press crtl-alt-F[1-6] now and enter a tty, from there run the script, if it says it wont kill the x server kill it yourself by sudoing top and killin Xorg
<dusf> Soupermanito: sudo top then kill xorg?
<Soupermanito> also, this is how the file that i downloaded looks -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29648476 2011-05-18 19:13 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run
<Soupermanito> in sudo you will see the PID of X you can kill it from there
<Soupermanito> in top i mean
<Soupermanito> i will reboot pretty fast tho
<Soupermanito> i don't remember how you can force init 2
<Soupermanito> m00se, how can you force init 2 if you are already runing x?
<Soupermanito> i mean, how do you kill the x server for a while
<m00se> unplug it
<m00se> if that doesn't work, water usually does
<Soupermanito> unplug?
<Soupermanito> XD
<dusf> Soupermanito: managed to get into a tty on boot by selecting it from ubuntu recovery mode
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> great
<Soupermanito> installed it then?
<dusf> when running the script it warned the preconfigured distrubution script failed, but i continued anyway, that cool?
<Soupermanito> you should
<Soupermanito> if you are using it now
<Soupermanito> :) if you can see stuff now then stuff worked
<dusf> Soupermanito: nvidiqa server settings displays the same driver as it did before 270.41.06
<dusf> and lspcia -k still outputs Kernel modules: nvidia, nvidia-173, nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb despite my purging of it, and additional drivers still says it's in use but not active
<dusf> Soupermanito: nvidiqa server settings displays the same driver as it did before 270.41.06
<Soupermanito> :P
<Soupermanito> well you learned something by doing something completely unnesesary then
<Soupermanito> what? is not active?
<dusf> lol
<Soupermanito> O_O
<dusf> yup
<Soupermanito> but, but... it should!
<dusf> Soupermanito: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=12057&highlight=
<Soupermanito> dusf, do your modprobe blacklist still shows up the blacklisted drivers?
<Soupermanito> i haven't used 11.04 yet, don't know if i want to
<dusf> Soupermanito: dude, is there anyway we can take this up tomorrow? i'm worn out and it's 12:30am here
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> im almost always here
<Soupermanito> except when im not
<dusf> i'll find you ha
<dusf> tyvm for all the help :)
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> not a problem :D
<Soupermanito> thats what i like to do, even when i dont really know a lot, it helps me to understand more
<dusf> Soupermanito: pro tip: we should probably have checked if ubuntu repo's nvidia-current was the same as the one from nvidia's website :)
<Soupermanito> ;)
<dusf> Soupermanito: do you know if people can roll back from 11.04 to 10.10? i'm just getting something to eat so not gonna do it now, just wondering
<Soupermanito> i dont think you could
<Soupermanito> you can do a clean install of 10.10 tho
<dusf> Soupermanito: i've done so many installs recently i'm not sure i can face another :)
<dusf> night bro
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> is gone :P
<drc> Huh, I thought -current was 270.41.06?
<pomke> Hiya all :) I'm running natty with xfce installed and I think there is some unity/gnome sillyness going on that has eaten my gtk app menu bars, in unity I believe they do the osx thing and put them on the top of the screen
<pomke> Is there a way I can get them back?
<Animental> How do e'r'body?
<preecher> good
 * Animental blinks :| ...Quiet in here...
<preecher> yup
<rww> always is. #xubuntu is a little slow
 * Animental has a n00b question.
<Animental> Quick question: just updated my server running Xubuntu with some recent updates (still 11.04) and I can no longer connect to it using it's hostname, just IP addy. Wha happen?
<Soupermanito> ok i want to know if i can install xfce 4.8 on xubu 10.04? it comes whit 4.6.1
<Sysi> you can try compiling but do it without older xfce installed and you won't get support from here
<Soupermanito> :(
<Soupermanito> okay i wont
<Soupermanito> i luv you guys
<nit-wit> Soupermanito, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/xfce-48-ubuntu-1004-and-1010-ppas.html
<nit-wit> we wuv you tooooooooo
<Sysi> i haven't heard any comments about 10.04 ppa:s, 10.10 packager just said he won't do it for 10.04 because it would have too much problems
<X|2> man i'm really digging xubuntu on my old laptop! just blows me away it works this good on this old of a machine
<Soupermanito> D: but 10.04 is lts
<Sysi> that doesn't make it better than other releases
<Sysi> if you care about LTS stuff, consider that PPA can break system too, and they're unsupported
<nit-wit> Sysi, if done correctly there should be no problems.
<Sysi> nit-wit: well otherly there propably wouldn't be any ppa:s
<nit-wit> Sysi, that is just what I found,  I have upgraded desktops on xfce several times no problems. The ppa's are launchpad , your rhetoric is in line with warning but it is a warning .
<nit-wit> Sysi, I have never had a problem with a ppa.
<Soupermanito> X|2, :D welcome to the awesome world of xfce
<Sysi> nit-wit: i generally had problems with xubuntu so i switched to fedora
<Soupermanito> D:
<nit-wit> Soupermanito, if you worried clone the xfce install, an extra image is the best insurance anyway.
<Sysi> ..and i gave up xfce, it's great and stable but i've kinda seen it
<nit-wit> Sysi, so your exsperience =everybody elses eh.;)
<Sysi> nit-wit: hey, it worked great for two years
<nit-wit> ;)
<Soupermanito> :P i tried lxde, but i didnt liked it
<Sysi> panel and windowmanager setup is lacky compared to xfce
<nit-wit> I have lubuntu configured with compiz and the cube it is nice.
<nit-wit> natty lubuntu
<Soupermanito> i never liked the cube thing
<Sysi> i've never like setupping compiz
<nit-wit> Soupermanito, I always y=thought it was kind of wierd but for desk top switching with a wheel click and a flp I like it.
<Sysi> i'm now using kde and gnome-shell, latter feels still a bit unfinished so i may go for kde-netbook
<Soupermanito> yeah, but i disable virtual desktops, i dont find them useful
<Sysi> virtual desktops are andy if you need group of windows visible at once
<Sysi> *handy
<Soupermanito> never had that need
<bin_bash> Hello. I'm using swap. Don't want to be. I forget... how can I turn it off?
<bin_bash> I want it to use RAM first
<gr8m8> have a look at man swapoff
<gr8m8> basically it is just   sudo swapoff   but you are using swap for a reason
<TheSheep> bin_bash: it uses ram first, always
<dusf> are the ubuntu forums the best forums to post for xubuntu support?
<TheSheep> yes
<bin_bash> TheSheep, I know but I have 4 gigs of RAM, and I'm using half a gig, and then it switched to swap
<bin_bash> there's no reason for that
<dusf> TheSheep: ty
<dusf> bin_bash: how can you tell when it switches to swap?
<bin_bash> dusf, i'm using conky
<dusf> ty
<bin_bash> yep
<bin_bash> conky is great
<gr8m8> bin_bash:  there's stuff you can do in /etc/sysctl.conf but again you are using swap fpr a reason
<gr8m8> s/fpr/for/
<bin_bash> there's plenty of RAM available
<gr8m8> some apps use swap on purpose afaik
<bin_bash> Why?
<gr8m8> ...
<bin_bash> what's the point
<gr8m8> why fight it
<bin_bash> because i had a lot of problems with swap crashes previously
<Ascavasaion> My Xubuntu system will not shut down.  I select logout, then shutdown and then it gives me the startup splash screen, I then choose the shutdown option bottom right and it blanks the screen and gives me the Xubuntu logo with mouse silhouetted by the moon and goes no further.  Any ideas or pointers?
<bin_bash> have you tried dropping into a cli?
<Ascavasaion> bin_bash: Nope... I thought it would just shut down for me.
<Ascavasaion> bin_bash: I cannot do anything... Ctrl Esc, Ctrl Backspace, Ctrl F1 etc... nothing works.  It has frozen.
<bin_bash> how about alt-f1
<Ascavasaion> bin_bash: You know when you used to shut down Windows 95/98 on old systems you used to get a "You may now switch off" message after you had shutdown.  This is an old machine. maybe it cannot shut itself down and this is Xubuntu's way of telling you it has finished shutting down?
<bin_bash> uh
<bin_bash> no
<Ascavasaion> Alt F1 does nothing.
<bin_bash> when you hit shutdown
<bin_bash> and you get to the login screen
<bin_bash> hit alt+f1
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I will have to hard reboot and then try again.
<gr8m8> try from a terminal   sudo shutdown -h now
<Ascavasaion> I know how to shutdown from command line, but this PC is for mymother and command lines and her are nota good idea.
<gr8m8> it was just to check the shutdown process first
<bin_bash> ^
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, okay... let me try that then.
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I went into terminal emulator... then typed sudo shutdown -h now and I was given a black screen with the same xubuntu emblem with the mouth silhouetted against the moon and that is as far as it goes.
<gr8m8> if it hangs a quick press of the power button might switch it off
<gr8m8> "might"
<Ascavasaion> Nope, I tried that.
<gr8m8> k
<Ascavasaion> If I press the power button quickly from the desktop then it goes into hibernation mode and I cannot get it back out of it.  If I press and hold the power button it goes off.
<gr8m8> but try the quick press after shutdown command and it hangs
<gr8m8> bbiab
<Ascavasaion> gr8m8: If I do that then I get Power saving mode that I cnanot get computer out of.
<gr8m8> Ascavasaion:  after sudo shutdown?
<Ascavasaion> yes.
<gr8m8> weird...
<gr8m8> Ascavasaion:  what type of computer is it? the model
<Ascavasaion> How do I create networking accounts in Xubuntu?  I tried the Network tool on the desktop at the top, I added a new account, entered IPs, subnet, gateway, DNS etc.  I then saved it.  How do I get it to activate that network account?
<dusf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1762436
<Ascavasaion> dusf: That is not meant for me hey? hehe
<Ileden> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop installed. When I move windows around, they leave a background color trail, which disappears after a while. This does not happen in Gnome, with or without compiz. Is there some way to ramp up acceleration or somesuch on xfce to remove this effect?
<TheSheep> Ileden: do you have xfdesktop running?
<Ileden> TheSheep: no idea. how do I tell?
<TheSheep> try to run it
<Ileden> is already running
<TheSheep> do you have compositing enabled in window manager tweaks?
<Ileden> TheSheep: No. That fixed it. Thanks!
<Ileden> Hmm, the windows move around nicely now, but I'm still getting the same weird slow window draw effect that I get on Gnome. I installed xfce on this to troubleshoot. So the problem is not with the window manager (would have gladly switched to xfce if it'd fix the issue). *sigh*
<Ileden> You guys/gals have any idea on what could be causing this? It takes like, 1s to redraw the screen after switching workspaces - and there are only three windows...
<Ascavasaion> How do I create networking accounts in Xubuntu?  I tried the Network tool on the desktop at the top, I added a new account, entered IPs, subnet, gateway, DNS etc.  I then saved it.  How do I get it to activate that network account?
<TheSheep> Ileden: what graphis card do you have?
<TheSheep> Ascavasaion: click on the network icon and select it from the list
<Ileden> TheSheep: Radeon HD 3650 AGP
<Ileden> TheSheep: already asking about it on #radeon too
<Ascavasaion> TheSheep: It does not appear.
<Ascavasaion> TheSheep: When I click on it it says "device not managed"
<TheSheep> Ascavasaion: did you configure it manually in /etc/network/interfaces?
<TheSheep> Ascavasaion: if you did, network manager won't touch it
<Ascavasaion> TheSheep: No, from the desk top.
<Ascavasaion> TheSheep: Thanks for the pointer... I just edited that file manually and rebooted, I am sure it will be fine now.
<Ascavasaion> TheSheep: All sorted out now :)
<dahaic> Ileden: and what driver do you use?
<dahaic> Ileden: of couse if #radeon members didn't solve it already
<dahaic> it seems like you don't have proper drivers in use
<dusf> i am having a lot of problems with nvidia/jockey/wine/opengl since upgrading to 11.04, if you have time please look over http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1762436
<netrat> i'm having a problem with xubuntu 11.04 restoring my previous session/windows when i log in. i've gone to settings, session and startup to make sure, automatically save session on logout, is unchecked but it does not help
<dahaic> netrat: did you upgraded from the 10.10?
<netrat> no it was a fresh install
<Sysi> if you already have saved session, remove it/them: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<netrat> Sysi, already did that and it did not help
<Sysi> it still opens windows? what apps
<charlie-tca> remove both ~/.cache and ~/.gconfd/saved_session
<netrat> charlie-tca, okay i'll try that... be back in a few
<Sysi> i'd set it to prompt on logout and uncheck the tap, it stays like it after you've done it once
<netrat> charlie-tca, i do not have a saved_session file, but i do have a saved_state. is that the file you are referring to?
<charlie-tca> yes, sorry
<charlie-tca> session menu in 11.04 no longer has the prompt.
<charlie-tca> you have to right click the panel, click panel, click logout to get the prompt to save sessions now
<Sysi> alt F4 (or what you ever set it to be) gives the old prompt
<netrat> that did not work, i deleted the saved_state and everything in ~/.cache/sessions
<netrat> when i just logged back in the previous programs i had running started
<charlie-tca> did you logout/login or restart?
<netrat> logout/login
<charlie-tca> Sysi: alt+F4 is kind of mean. It must first close any open app in the workspace, then it will give the prompt
<Sysi> charlie-tca: i would never log out without closing apps :P
<charlie-tca> heh, I never close mine
<netrat> i delete the saved_state file while i was logged into xfce. after i logged out i went to a terminal, ctrl+alt+f1, and the saved_state file had been recreated when i logged out.... xubuntu is still saving my last session
<Ascavasaion> what packages do I add with apt to get MP3s and MP4 to play in Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> netrat: Did you use the session menu to logout? try deleting them, make sure all windows are closed, right click the panel, click panel, click logout, make sure save sessions is unchecked there too
<charlie-tca> Ascavasaion: xubuntu-restricted-extras
<netrat> yes saved session is unchecked there
<Ascavasaion> charlie-tca: , thank you.
<netrat> charlie-tca, and yes i used the logout button on the top right of the screen
<charlie-tca> did you delete it from that tty and do a restart from there?
<netrat> charlie-tca, yes i did delete it and nothing was restored when i logged back in
<netrat> charlie-tca, you want to try deleting the session menu and then add it back?
<charlie-tca> Then it should be working to not retore now, until you shutdown with windows open again
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> session menu does not have the checkbox to save the session, so you have to use the logout in the panel to uncheck it now
<netrat> charlie-tca, so i can not shutdown with windows open???
<charlie-tca> it will automatically save the session when you do, IIRC
<netrat> charlie-tca, so i can't disable it from saving my session?
<netrat> what is the save session option for then?
<cr0wb4r> Hello
<xrdodrx> cr0wb4r, hi
<cr0wb4r> I am having problems with blender (3d modeling program). It seems to be an ubuntu specific problem. When I open up blender 2.57 the fonts are all messed up.
<cr0wb4r> This only happens in Ubuntu based distros for me. Any suggestions?
<cr0wb4r> I can provide a screen shot of what I mean if that helps.
<cr0wb4r> http://i.imgur.com/JK3RL.png
<Sysi> if you start it from terminal, do you get any errors? i assume it's installed from repositories
<cr0wb4r> No, the repositories have 2.49, an older version. 2.57 is the latest stable.
<cr0wb4r> no errors just "found bundled python: /home/cr0wb4r/blender-2.57b-linux-glibc27-i686/2.57/python"
<cr0wb4r> That is the only output until you quit and then it displays "Blender quit"
<cr0wb4r> I have tried disabling compositing, but that didn't help either.
<Sysi> hum, can't say without knowledge about blender font usage, you should maybe try their irc channel or #ubuntu
<Sysi> basically stuff outside repositories is unsupported
<cr0wb4r> Well thank you for your time Sysi.
<Sysi> somebody here *could* know but since it isn't exactly xubuntu-related..
<cr0wb4r> Well if anyone here does know, I would appreciate a pm if you are not suppose to discuss it in the main channel :)
<ochosi> cr0wb4r: have you tried asking in #blender?
<KM0201> how would i go about making an icon, that would execute a terminal command when i click it?
<cr0wb4r> no that is my next place. Main reason I asked here was because I have had no issue with it on Gentoo, Arch, or OSX.
<cr0wb4r> KM0201, Create a launcher. In the properties box tell it the command you want it to run, and check "run in terminal".
<KM0201> hmm, ok
<KM0201> for some reason i thought it would be more difficult than that
<cr0wb4r> nope :)
<Sysi> on about every other DE it is harder
<bios__> hi is there a way to asign keyboard layout switch to a global shortkey?
<xubuntu634> Nett hier
<Soupermanito> oh well i floped up my nvidia drivers
<Soupermanito> o reinstallins seems to have fixd it but now everything looks blurry
<erebus> Hey. Can someone add jin download to launchpad? https://launchpad.net/jin http://www.jinchess.com/unix_download
<Soupermanito> ah there, fixed it from the monitor auto setup
<Soupermanito> erebus, its a jar
<erebus> Soupermanito: yeah
<erebus> Soupermanito: its time we get this package for ubuntu
<Soupermanito> but its just a jar, you can download it and play it
<erebus> Soupermanito: yeah
<erebus> i cant get why we dont have this package
<erebus> with synaptic
<Soupermanito> because its a jar
<Soupermanito> you dont need synaptic for it
<Sysi> so far there hasn't been interested packager
<erebus> Sysi: if i want to package it
<erebus> Sysi: how can i do it?
<Sysi> you'd then need to maintain it too
<Sysi> ad ubuntu developers
<Sysi> ask*
<lemraish> guys, how do i add my synclient settings to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d folder?
<lemraish> so that they be on startup?
<Sysi> lemraish: create file 10-synaptics.conf there and put synclient commands there (that's from archwiki, try if it works)
<drc> Sysi: I thought it was 50-synaptics.conf?
<lemraish> Sysi, thanks a lot. did it work for u?
<Sysi> read my entire line, people
<TheSheep> reading is hard
<Soupermanito> indeed
<lemraish> Sysi, sorry, log out happened. in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d there's already 50-synaptics.conf with a simple config. so i just paste synclient options here?
<Sysi> try and see
<lemraish> ok
<new_kid1> Hi, where does dnsmasq stores the cached name to ip records?
<new_kid1> Already tried Google
<xrdodrx> is thunar slow to open for anyone else?
<eut> i've accidentally migrated my old panel configs from the last version of ubuntu, is there a way to generate new ones with the default settings?
<karol> What is command to update xubuntu in terminal??
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xrdodrx> is there a xubuntu forum
#xubuntu 2011-05-20
<dmz1> Hi
<sairasananas> Help
<sairasananas> i get error when i try to view my folder :(
<sairasananas> i cant view my Home ;(
<avuton> Help. Just installed 11.04, when I brought it up it works fine. After a few power ons I lost window decorations. OK, so I nuke my entire /home directory and start from scratch thinking something's poisoning it. Fixed the problem. A few power ons and it begins happening again. No window decorations. Saw an old post that recommended starting metacity in this case, how can I fix this or even temporarily fix this?
<Unit193> Woah....
<preecher>  a for effort anyhows
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: you around? may want to forward to ##fix_your_connection
<Unit193> bazhang doesn't do that?
<IdleOne> bazhang: can if he is active
<rww> elky: that guy ^
<elky> hrm...
<rww> missed a ~
<rww> though I'd do +b q_a_z_steve*!*@*$##fix_your_connection myself
<elky> rww, yeah, on netbook
<rww> heh, I guess #xubuntu was it. They're not flooding out elsewhere any moe.
<avuton> Help. Just installed 11.04, when I brought it up it works fine. After a few power ons I lost window decorations. OK, so I nuke my entire /home directory and start from scratch thinking something's poisoning it. Fixed the problem. A few power ons and it begins happening again. No window decorations. Saw an old post that recommended starting metacity in this case, how can I fix this or even temporarily fix this?
<charlie-tca> sorry, gone away for while to do some work here
<charlie-tca> elky: thanks for taking care of that
<Unit193> Welcome back charlie-tca
<eut> xubuntu 11.04 doesn't come with grub2?
<bazhang> eut, sure it does
<eut> grub --version prints 0.97 for me, is that right?
<bazhang> you upgraded from an earlier version and kept legacy grub?
<bazhang> don't even think thats possible
<eut> what is your grub version?
<bazhang> 0.97-29ubuntu61 (natty
<bazhang> bizarro
<eut> o0
<bazhang> thought for sure it was 1.98
<eut> if i try to install grub2 it conflicts with stuff
<bazhang> Version 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3 (natty)  is what I have
<eut> how did you determine that?
<bazhang> by /msg ubottu info grub2
<eut> i mean, how did you determine what package version you have on your system?
<bazhang> by the above command
<eut> how does some irc bot know what packages i have installed?
<bazhang> well I keep all the very latest, thats how I know, check you r package manager
<Unit193> eut: apt-cache policy grub2
<eut> thanks
<eut> it shows "Installed: (none)"
<eut> for grub, it shows "Installed: 0.96-29ubuntu61"
<rww> grub-pc is the usual package for grub2, not grub2.
<dcorking> I use the xubuntu-desktop meta package in regular Ubuntu, and I got trouble upgrading from maverick to natty - would bugs be expected in that upgrade path?
<Sysi> dcorking: if you have two -desktop metapackages installed, you will have problems, removing metapackage helps
<Sysi> version upgrades can cause problems anyway
<dcorking> oh - ok - I guess I will have to figure out how to remove the meta package without removing all its requires and recommends (or the alternative, just remove it, then add it back in after a successful upgrade)
<dcorking> this is my third upgrade since I started using xubuntu-desktop - but the first time I got trouble!
<dcorking> :)
<dcorking> I will remove the meta-package and see how it goes, but in the meantime, would the devs be interested in a bug report with a copy of apt.log ?
<Sysi> already known issue
<dcorking> ok good - is it in launchpad?
<dirtycookie> hi
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dirtycookie> i have an asus eeePC and want to install xubuntu from an usbstick
<dirtycookie> now im in the boot menu from xubuntu and when i choose "install xubuntu on a harddisk" i get back to the bootmenu
<ochosi> dirtycookie: try "don't install and test xubuntu" or however it's called
<ochosi> you can then still install the system
<dirtycookie> u mean i choose run xubuntu?
<dirtycookie> well...
<dirtycookie> if i choose Run Xubuntu
<dirtycookie> i get back to the menu
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> so either way you get back to the menu?
<dirtycookie> with the "automatic boot in x seconds"
<dirtycookie> yes
<ochosi> hmm, have you tried the alternate installer?
<dirtycookie> i should but that is something id like to let you guys know
<ochosi> you could download the alternate image, it's a non-graphic install-wizard, imo it's not really more complicated than the live-install
<ochosi> k, thanks
<ochosi> well, if you're sure it's a bug it would be best to submit it in launchpad
<ochosi> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tomekh> is there any fix/hack for long first-start of Thunar?
<ochosi> tomekh: unfortunately not atm, afaik it's connected to the network-awareness of thunar (at first start it checks network-stuff with gio/gvfs)
<dirtycookie> hi guys i need help with installing xubuntu on my eeePC
<dirtycookie> can someone help
<Arachon> dirtycookie: What's the matter?
<hurp> i have only one issue> no distro can mount mz external 1.5tb wd hdd
<hurp> i|ve looked the problem up and a lot of people have it, but thez all tell me to reformate it, but i can|t temporalz save the data anywhere
<dirtycookie> Arachon: i have xubuntu on a usb stick and reachted the boot menu where i can choose "Install Xubuntu on a Hard Disk"
<dirtycookie> when i hit enter
<TheSheep> hurp: how did you get the data on it if you can't mount it?
<dirtycookie> i get back to the menu
<hurp> win recogniyes it fine
<Arachon> dirtycookie: What happens if you select "try without installing", then double-clicking the "install" icon?
<hurp> i can also mount it in anz windows enviroment, just not in linux
<TheSheep> hurp: are you suing a german keyboard layout? %)
<TheSheep> using*
<hurp> i have downlaoded the false iso xD
<hurp> but i don|t care, english is fine only the kezs are annoying
<dirtycookie> Arachon: i get back to the menu with an "Automatic Boot in X seconds"
<Arachon> Strange...
<TheSheep> hurp: you can change the keyboard layout in the keyboard settings
<Arachon> dirtycookie: Are you sure the entire image was applied to the USB?
<Arachon> dirtycookie: like the ISO isn't damaged or something
<dirtycookie> i used the usb installer recommended from ubuntu and the image passed the md5 checksum
<Arachon> Hm
<dirtycookie> kinda wierd :/
<Arachon> Yeah I'm afraid I can't really figure out what's wrong :c
<dirtycookie> k ill try the normal xubuntu version
<Arachon> I'm unable to install an icon theme, I've downlaoded the theme and placed it in /usr/share/icons... What's wrong?
<TheSheep> Arachon: did you unpack it?
<Arachon> Yup
<TheSheep> Arachon: is there a file index.theme
<Arachon> TheSheep: hang on
<Arachon> TheSheep: yup
<TheSheep> Arachon: what's the exact path of that file?
<Arachon> /usr/share/icons/<icontheme>/index.theme
<TheSheep> that's correct
<TheSheep> you can try running: sudo gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/<icontheme>/
<Arachon> Wait I think I figured it out... The icon.theme is empty <.<
<LetsGo67> Hey people.  Why did Xubuntu become bloated?  i used to like it for old PCs.  But now it's not good for that anymore.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: it didn't
<bazhang> LetsGo67, thats not a support question
<LetsGo67> TheSheep and bazhang: Well, i used to install it on sub-1Ghz computers.  No dice now.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: it's the base system that's common for xubuntu and ubuntu, can't really do much about it other than use a different distribution
<LetsGo67> What about Lubuntu?
<bazhang> try it. lubuntu-desktop is the package
<LetsGo67> What's the point of using Xubuntu > Ubuntu?
<bazhang> #lubuntu is the channel
<bazhang> LetsGo67, thats again not a support question
<LetsGo67> Time to log off and in.
<TheSheep> bazhang: it's ok to ask non-support questions about xubuntu
<TheSheep> bazhang: it's also supposed to be a source of general information about xubuntu
<bazhang> TheSheep, he/she is a known issue in multiple channels
<rob0917> I think a lot of people will come to xubuntu as an alternative to unity
<david234> Does Xubuntu have a "Connect to server" option like Ubuntu does in the places menu ?
<Arachon> david234: I think you use gigolo for that
<Arachon> Is it possible to get one of them borderless, transparent terminals in XFCE?
<TheSheep> Arachon: the default terminal can be transparent and have the borders removed
<TheSheep> Arachon: it's all in the settings
<Arachon> Oh?
<Arachon> Hm, any way to disable scrollbar as well?
<Arachon> nvm, found it, I'm an idiot <.<
<dcorking> is Thunar xubuntu's default file manager?
<Arachon> yup
<dcorking> tks - does thunar have an option to preserve timestamps when dragging-dropping?
<dcorking> scratch that question - where is the canonical (small c) list of known issues and feature requests for thunar?
<TheSheep> dcorking: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar
<TheSheep> dcorking: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar
<TheSheep> dcorking: sorry, https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<dcorking> thanks TheSheep - should be easy enough to filter out thunar from bugzilla
<TheSheep> yup, https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&product=Thunar
<Arachon> For some reason, every time I log in, an instance of Thunar and Terminator opens
<TheSheep> Arachon: you must have saved your session on logout
<TheSheep> Arachon: go to sessions in settings and delete them
<Arachon> TheSheep: Hm... I found Thunar, but not the terminal in "Session"
<TheSheep> Arachon: you can also just delete the files in ~/.cache/sessions
<Arachon> kay, thanks
<dcorking> re my earlier problem - I ran 'sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop' but my natty upgrade still won't complete - so I have concluded it is not a conflict with xubuntu but something deeper in ubuntu - I've taken those questions to #ubuntu - meanwhile thanks for help
<dusf> why would logging into xfce-session for a few mintues and then back into xubuntu-session have changed lots of my session and made my desktop appear entirely different?
<Soupermanito> i don't know
<Soupermanito> it never happened to me
<dusf> Soupermanito: more details, screenshot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763410
<Sysi> i'm not sure, but it maybe loads different settings
<dusf> Sysi: is there anything i can do?
<dusf> Soupermanito: got my fps in WINE up to 25/30 most of the time btw :)
<Sysi> dusf: change settings to be in a way you want them to be
<Soupermanito> :D and thats good i guess
<dusf> Sysi: there are too many, and i don't know everything that has changed
<dusf> for all i know it's gone messing at drivers and everything
<Sysi> change everything that doesn't feel good
<Sysi> why you'd think it has done something to drivers?
<dusf> Sysi: everything looks blurry, and because i've no idea what it hasn't _done_
<Sysi> that screenshot looks okay on my screen
<dusf> i can see the blurryness
<dusf> looks *blurrier
<Sysi> different antialiasing settings, see appearance → fonts
<Soupermanito> well Sysi the screenshot cant screenshot blurryness, thats pretty obvious
<Soupermanito> dusf, press your monitor autosetup button
<Soupermanito> i guess it should have it, it usually fix my blurriness problems
<dusf> Sysi: is there no way other than reinstalling to just revert to the default settings? i haven't really changed much since last install
<dusf> Soupermanito: monitor autosetup is hardware related, rather than correcting whatever software changes have taken place, no?
<Soupermanito> dusf, you can choose the tango/human set of icons from the setup screen, all your settings can go back to look exactly how it did, whitout installing all things back
<Soupermanito> dusf, yes, and no, maybe is just something that went sligtly modified and your monitor just need some refreshing of its options
<Sysi> dusf: log out, press Ctrl Alt F6 and login there, run rm -rf .config/xfce4 and press Ctrl Alt F7 or F8 to get back to normal login
<Soupermanito> it happens usually after reinstalling drivers like you dit the other day
<dusf> Soupermanito: thanks, selected the elementary set of icons which appears to match what i was using
<dusf> Sysi: okay, will try that
<dusf> brb
<Soupermanito> lol i love xubuntu xorg.conf, it has like 3 sections and 15 lines XD
<Sysi> by default it doesn't exist at all
<Soupermanito> XD
<dusf> Sysi, Soupermanito: thanks guys, perfect again :) it's small things i didn't even think to note, like the title bar greying out and attaching to the top panel etc
<Soupermanito> :) you are welcome, tho Sysi did all the work
<Soupermanito> wait, do we have !yay?
<Soupermanito> !yay | dusf
<ubottu> dusf: Glad you made it! :-)
<dusf> hehe
<Soupermanito> :D we do!
 * dusf throws ubottu a treat
<Sysi> !botcookie
<Sysi> no..
<Sysi> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Soupermanito> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dusf> Soupermanito: i posted on launchpad about the jockey/driver problem
<dusf> Soupermanito: although fps in WINE no longer slows down to 5/6 fps
<Soupermanito> :) good your findings might help someone else now!
<dusf> Soupermanito: you had me blacklist with http://paste.ubuntu.com/609789/
<dusf> nouveau
<Soupermanito> ajam?
<Sysi> nvidia used to totally fail to load if nouveau wasn't blacklisted
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> so it helped, good, people on the internet know theyr configs
<dusf> Sysi: then surely xubuntu should blacklist it by default? i have had terrible problems, and they are not resolved as yet
<dusf> jockey doesn't seem to know what's going on with my drivers, and even lspci shows noveau as loaded, along with 4/5 other graphic drivers
<dusf> 'Kernel modules: nvidia, nvidia-173, nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb'
<Sysi> that possibly means they're available, not loaded
<dusf> Applications Menu >> System >> Additional Drivers or jockey shows 'The driver is activated but not currently in use. '
<dusf> jockey-text -l > xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<dusf> i did a echo options nouveau modeset=0 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf AND sudo update-initramfs -u | so am hoping i'm now using the correct driver although there's not really anythign to tell me i am
<Sysi> if 3d works you have right driver
<dusf> Sysi: winehq told me my box was trying to use propietary and FOSS drivers which was causing problems
<Sysi> i switched to fedora, one of the reasons was that jockey sucks
<Soupermanito> dusf you can run glxgears?
<Sysi> glxgears is pretty bad test
<Sysi> about any game is better
<dusf> Sysi: you don't use ubuntu anymore?
<dusf> Soupermanito: trying
<dusf> Soupermanito: yes
<Sysi> dusf: nope
<dusf> Sysi: but you still find time to help people in xubuntu? :)
<Sysi> i still don't actually have a life
<Soupermanito> dusf, then you have 3D, but according to Sysi it doesnt mean much more than that
<dusf> Sysi: join the club bro
<dusf> Sysi: i was going to test out debian over the next few weeks, i hear it's very stable and not nearly as buggy as ubuntu
<Sysi> debian is older, more tested
<dusf> it still gets updated though afaik
<dusf> just not every 6 months
<dusf> *pgraded
<Sysi> debian doesn't have regular release cycle
<KM0201> Sysi: sure it does, it's called "Whenever we get around to it"
<Soupermanito> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dirtycookie> hi i just installed xubuntu 11.04 and have an atheros AR5001 chipset and need help in installing the driver for it
<dirtycookie> can someone help
<Soupermanito> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> you already said so
<Soupermanito> dirtycookie, you mean the wifi?
<dirtycookie> Soupermanito: yes
<dirtycookie> is there something else that could be interpreted?
<Soupermanito> i dont really know
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/
<Soupermanito> this are the drivers for it, you need to uncompress and make install them
<Soupermanito> you need just the latest one
<Unit193> dirtycookie: It didn't just work ootb?
<Unit193> PCMCIA, builtin or USB?
<jozefk> I can't decide to go for K or X ubuntu :)
<dirtycookie> Unit193: ootb?
<bin_bash> Hey guise
<Unit193> out of the box
<bin_bash> My laptop is shutting itself completely off for no obvious reasy
<bin_bash> reason
<dirtycookie> Unit193: it is mini pci express
<Unit193> jozefk: Depends on what you like better, what you plan to do with it, and the specs of the computer ;)
<jozefk> specs are not a problem at all
<Soupermanito> well, for one kde is ugly as hell
<bin_bash> can someone explain this junk
<dirtycookie> Unit192: ah ok
<bin_bash> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Soupermanito> bin_bash, that happened to me and i had to change my power source for a new one
<bin_bash> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dirtycookie> the laptop that im using is an asus eeePC
<Soupermanito> bin_bash, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bin_bash> ahhhhh
<bin_bash> thanks
<Soupermanito> dirtycookie, i gave you the drivers
<dirtycookie> there are no ubntu packages?
<jozefk> I like the network manager in xubuntu but I like how KDE 4.6.2 looks like. don't know which network manager is used in Kubuntu though
<Soupermanito> dirtycookie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<Soupermanito> D: you like how kde looks? awesome, first time i ever heard that in this channel
<Unit193> Soupermanito: I was just about to link that :D
<Unit193> I like X/K/Lubuntus (Only using L/X)
<Soupermanito> i tried L but its not for me, for instance it tried to install chromiun on me
<Unit193> Soupermanito: You can always purge it... (This is getting offtopic)
<Arachon> Hello folks, I was wondering if you knew of a tool to configure and theme GDM?
<jozefk> xfce is nice. you are right. but for me KDE is not so ugly also.
<Unit193> Arachon: I can't think of one. There are some GDM themes in the repos
<Arachon> Ok, shame :/
<Unit193> Wait for LightDM in 11.10 :P
<Arachon> Heh, I'd rather not :P
<Arachon> Apparently, there used to be a "login window" setting utility in Ubuntu...
<Dizkonnekted> hello room
<Soupermanito> !hi | Dizkonnekted
<ubottu> Dizkonnekted: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jozefk> nice :)
<Dizkonnekted> I have just installed Xubuntu after coming from the 'main' gnome orientated Ubuntu, I am looking for peoples thoughts / opinions on setting up and using Compiz! :)
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> if you want to use compiz just install it from synaptic after updating it, then you have to run compiz by alt-F2>compiz>run and whit ccsm you config it, simple as that
<Dizkonnekted> really!? that is awesome!! I had heard it did not play nice with Xubuntu >.>
<Soupermanito> you heard wrong
<Dizkonnekted> apparently so! :P
<dirtycookie> Soupermanito: ehmm i was away and im new at "making" drivers myself
<dirtycookie> Soupermanito: the only modules that i have loaded that have to do with ath are here
<dirtycookie> http://pastebin.com/TCugs3XC
<jozefk> i'm going to try both live cds and see how it looks and works :)
<Unit193> jozefk: No VM?
<jozefk> don't like VM
<bin_bash> holy upgrades batman.
<bin_bash> If these updates/upgrades break my computer more, i'ma cry.
<jozefk> LOL
<bin_bash> Then I
<bin_bash> I'm going to try a couple other distros
<bin_bash> and if they don't work
<bin_bash> i'm going to reinstall
<bin_bash> and never update again
<bin_bash> okay time to reboot. let's hope for the best, eh?
<Soupermanito> i never upgrade, upgrading always fail
<Soupermanito> dirtycookie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<Soupermanito> have you already readed the whole of that ?
<dirtycookie> will try now
<Soupermanito> :) theres where you should have started
<bin_bash> Well it booted!
<bin_bash> so that's good
<Arachon> Plymouth is the program that does the little Xubuntu logo when you boot, right?
<Sysi> yup
<bin_bash> Is there a way to change the login screen?
<bin_bash> It's boring and I don't liek it
<bin_bash> (this is assuming this distro continues to work)
<Sysi> i prefer automated login :P
<Unit193> plymouth themes are in the repo
<bin_bash> I don't
<bin_bash> :P
<bin_bash> I like logging in because I can choose which session I want
<Dizkonnekted> plus its more secure!
<bin_bash> ^
<Dizkonnekted> :P
<Dizkonnekted> <-- randomly peeking in
<Sysi> every basic setup is pretty horrible with security if attacker has physical access :/
<bin_bash> MoC is the ebst music player ever except maybe for MPD, but I've never used MPD
<Sysi> i still go with rhythmbox
<bin_bash> I'm a fan of the cli players
<Sysi> i'm not, none of them is nice to use
<bin_bash> Is there a way to automatically rotate the wallpapers in the wallpaper list?
<Sysi> one mdp client actually could be nice but i don't want to setup mpd
<bin_bash> Sysi, Yeah that's why I use MoC. It's already config'd for me
<bin_bash> And it works nicely with conky
<Sysi> it doesn't itunes-style filter feature?
<Sysi> itunes/rhythmbox/juk
<bin_bash> what/
<Sysi> i type in the search box and if filters the list of songs according to my typing
<bin_bash> ah
<Dizkonnekted> bin_bash: DesktopNova is a wallpaper changer
<bin_bash> Dizkonnekted, is it in the repos?
<Dizkonnekted> bin_bash: for sure!
<bin_bash> thanks
<Dizkonnekted> your welcome
<Arachon> Anyone knows where I can find Plymouth themes?
<Unit193> apt-cache search for one
<Unit193> er... synaptic
<Sysi> kubuntu one is quite cool
<Unit193> It's not in the repo, but I like the stargate one! I just need to get it installed!
<Arachon> Unit193: I'm using plymouth-manager
 * Unit193 didn't see that in the repo....
<Dizkonnekted> i love radio tray *rocks out* :)
<Arachon> Unit193: http://sourceforge.net/projects/plymouthmanager/
<Unit193> How about that... They have the stargate one@
<Soupermanito> but it doesnt work, if i try to use it then i have an, hear this, ubuntu txt boot
<Soupermanito> not even a xubuntu txt boot
<bin_bash> Dizkonnekted, do you know if you can set DesktopNova to repeat the list?
<Dizkonnekted> bin_bash: I am not sure to be honest, as far as I can recall it just keeps repeating whatever is in the folder
<bin_bash> ok
<Dizkonnekted> bin_bash:  webuilder is also something you might search for, its not in the repos though, grabs images from the web and cycles them!
<bin_bash> cool
<bin_bash> i just have thse 3 i liek
<bin_bash> thanks tho
<Dizkonnekted> no worries
<Soupermanito> question: can xfce4-terminal show the desktop on the transparency mode instead of the just below window?
<Soupermanito> you know the xchat style
<Mannyuel> is xubuntu lightweight?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is lighter weight than Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Mannyuel> can compiz be installed?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Mannyuel> thanks
<Mannyuel> unity sux
<Mannyuel> i upgraded to natty and its broken
<Mannyuel> unity panel and taskbar didnt even show up
#xubuntu 2011-05-21
<Dizkonnekted> unity is buggy as hell anyway
<Dizkonnekted> i literally just got compiz running myself XD
<Soupermanito> :D so you saw it was pretty easy to run compiz on xubuntu rite Dizkonnekted :D
<Dizkonnekted> Soupermanito: its not as straight forward as running it in Ubuntu for example, but once you devote a lil time poking around it seems to run fine!
<Dizkonnekted> Soupermanito: the fonts now look really ugly (compared to the default Xubuntu ones), you know of a fix for that?
<Soupermanito> not really, i dont use compiz, but i guess its on the ccsm part of general configurations
<Dizkonnekted> sadly not, guess I will have to continue poking around! :P
<Cube``> guys
<Cube``> how do i format an SD card
<KM0201> Cube``: can you see the card in gparted?
<Unit193> Or sudo fdisk -l
<KM0201> that would work to.. :)
<Cube``> ye thx guys
<avuton> Help. Just installed 11.04, when I brought it up it works fine. After a few power ons I lost window decorations. OK, so I nuke my entire /home directory and start from scratch thinking something's poisoning it. Fixed the problem. A few power ons and it begins happening again. No window decorations. Saw an old post that recommended starting metacity in this case, how can I fix this or even temporarily fix this?
<Gangsta> sup
<Gangsta> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<Gangsta> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Gangsta> !ops
<Gangsta> !staff
<Unit193> elky: He did the same in #lubuntu
<elky> Unit193, i don't think I have any access there sadly
<Unit193> I guess that bot isn't setup with those triggers!
<xubuntu559> ciao
<xubuntu559> ci sono italiani?
<xubuntu559> there are italians?
<xubuntu559> I have a problem for install xubuntu in  a old pc
<Atari-Teenage-Ri> haloo anyone>
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TheSheep> xubuntu559: describe your problem
<Atari-Teenage-Ri> how there is no batter applet on xubuntu :)
<Atari-Teenage-Ri> and if it does have one how to add the battery applete/indicator :)
<TheSheep> you mean battery?
<TheSheep> !info xfce4-battery-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-battery-plugin (source: xfce4-battery-plugin): battery monitor plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 63 kB, installed size 664 kB (Only available for linux-any kfreebsd-i386)
<TheSheep> Atari-Teenage-Ri: install that ^ and add it to your panel
<Atari-Teenage-Ri> yesh
<Atari-Teenage-Ri> :)
<Atari-Teenage-Ri> !info xfce4-battery-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-battery-plugin (source: xfce4-battery-plugin): battery monitor plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 63 kB, installed size 664 kB (Only available for linux-any kfreebsd-i386)
<Atari-Teenage-Ri> one thing sir. how to install it. i'm newbie ..
<dusf> alt+f2 shortcuts to xfrun4, can i configure alt+f1 to shortcut to terminal?
<PrimalScream> xfce4 power management problem after update. no battery indi <--- how to fix this
<Dizkonnekted> PrimalScream: maybe the power management settings were changed? Settings --> Settings Manager --> Power management
<PrimalScream> its look like this. the batteri indicator is still there .. but the image @ka icon of the battery is seem disappear
<ouyes> hi all
<ouyes> how is your xubuntu?
<ouyes> why do you choose xubuntu?
<ouyes> how to copy files to Desktop folder in xubuntu?
<Sysi> drag and drop, copy and paste
<Unit193> Isn't it ctrl+drag and drop?
<Sysi> i'm not sure, i never use the desktop
<Dizkonnekted> copy / paste, dragging and dropping works fine
<ouyes> Dizkonnekted, I cannot copy
<Dizkonnekted> ouyes: what or where is the source file your trying to copy?
<ouyes> Dizkonnekted, I try to copy something in my Downloads to Desktop
<ouyes> Dizkonnekted, when I go to Desktop folder and click the right button of mouser, the paste option is in grey color
<Dizkonnekted> right click on the file, copy, then go to your desktop and click paste, or is paste greyed out?
<Dizkonnekted> aha, try opening the desktop folder and pasting there instead, does that work?
<Dizkonnekted> i am not sure why, but i have the same problem, i have to open the desktop folder to paste, instead of directly pasting onto the desktop
<ouyes> right click on the file, copy, then go to your desktop and click paste, or is paste greyed out yes
<ouyes> Dizkonnekted, the same problem
<Dizkonnekted> i have compiz enabled and i have turned off the showing of icons (drives etc) in my options
<Dizkonnekted> *desktop options, sorry
<Dizkonnekted> ouyes:  yeah, as a workaround, open your desktop folder and paste in there instead
<ouyes> Dizkonnekted, do you know how to change the shortcuts to go to desktop? now is ctrl+alt+d I want to change it to met+d
<Dizkonnekted> ouyes: try Settings editor, then xfce-keyboard-shortcuts?
<Dizkonnekted> you can add a custom command etc if i recall
<Sysi> window manager settings are other possibility
<ouyes> Dizkonnekted, Sysi but what is the command?
<ouyes> Dizkonnekted, Sysi the command for goto desktop and hidden all of the others
<Sysi> dunno, see if there's option to do that on window manager settings
<Sysi> i guess it's there, afaik there isn't "hidden" shortcuts
<Dizkonnekted> ouyes:  i found it under the settings editor, the value is show_desktop_key
<Dizkonnekted> (keyboard shortcuts)
<Dizkonnekted> just change the keybinding to your liking
<ouyes> just change the keybinding to your liking? what do you mean
<ouyes> Dizkonnekted, yes I found it
<Dizkonnekted> awesome! :)
<Dizkonnekted> i have been using Xubuntu for 2 days now, and although it a lil 'quirky' im really liking it so far! :)
<alexander__> yes, i have to say, ubuntu/xubuntu etc. really improved
<alexander__> the last time i gave ubuntu a chance, there haven't been any useful WLAN-drivers for my computer and flash really sucked
<alexander__> but now i can't find anything to complain about so far
<Dizkonnekted> ive been using ubuntu for a few years, but with 11.04 came damn unity, i hate it!! lol
<charlie-tca> Unity is not for everyone, anymore than Xubuntu is for everyone
<charlie-tca> but it really is a great concept for the new user of non-microsoft software
<Dizkonnekted> i dont agree, its a horrible interface to throw at a new user, especially given that its so buggy and inconsistent right now, it just gives a bad impression imho
<charlie-tca> The little bit I used it I never saw any major issues. It seemed easy to navigate, although unusual after using a classic session for years
<Dizkonnekted> i know right, and to have it enabled by default just seems wrong to me also
<charlie-tca> New users have to re-learn a new desktop environment anyway, so it doesn't matter if it is classic or completely new to those accustomed to classic
<charlie-tca> It is still something brand new for those transferring from Windows
<Dizkonnekted> thats true, and i dont mind change at all, its why i am now using Xubuntu! :)
<bin_bash> Everytime I open thunar it opens twice. Why?
<Sysi> opening it how, or does it happen just always?
<drc> bin_bash: Check the Preferences>Behavior...single vs double click
<bin_bash> drc, it happens when I open it in the terminal as well
<bin_bash> It /always/ happens
<bin_bash> it takes a while to load too, and then opens 2 windows
<drc> bin_bash: Always check the obvious first :)
<bin_bash> drc, understandable ;)
<bin_bash> I actually thought that was my problem at first
<Sysi> how long it's been that way?
<drc> It's really madening to spend hours debugging something only to find out it was something obvious.
<bin_bash> But entering a command once in a terminal shouldn't open a window twice
<bin_bash> Sysi, forever?
<Sysi> i don't know, you're the one having it
<bin_bash> drc, oh trust me. I've had nothing but problems with this system ever since I updated a couple weeks ago
<bin_bash> it freezes up ALL the time
<bin_bash> Yesterday my cursor stopped working. I had to drop into the CLI, and kill xorg
<bin_bash> then when i got back in
<bin_bash> I had to restart xfwm4
<bin_bash> and then weird stuff stopped working and I had to reboot
<Sysi> version upgrades break things
<drc> bin_bash: Maybe http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/11/how-to-solve-the-thunar-opening-twice-problem/ will help?
<bin_bash> Sysi, not a version upgrade... just a system update through synaptic
<bin_bash> I'm thinking of reinstalling
<bin_bash> and never upgrading anything ever
<nit-wit> bin_bash, what is your ram amount?
<bin_bash> 4gigs
<bin_bash> Whoa checkout dese errors when i open thunar
<bin_bash> lol
<bin_bash> https://pastee.org/g8hea
<nit-wit> bin_bash, are the problems associated with running a lot of apps or a lot of tabs open in a browser especiallt chromium?
<bin_bash> nit-wit, define:a lot
<bin_bash> is 4 apps a lot?
<bin_bash> well 5 technically
<nit-wit> bin_bash, depends which one install a cpu ram monitor like conky so you can see what is actually going on.
<bin_bash> I have conky
<bin_bash> Right now I'm running 5 programs and I'm only using 6% of my CPUT
<bin_bash> s/T//
<nit-wit> do you see spikes when these things happen and is the conky set to show processes and memeory use if actual apps using.
<bin_bash> nit-wit, not always
<bin_bash> And I use top for that
<nit-wit> bin_bash, I had a problem and still do with vlc making the memory go to the roof and freezing te desktop .
<bin_bash> yeah I'm running pidgin, xchat, skype, terminal, and FF
<bin_bash> When I do video calls on skype the entire desktop freezes and I can't even drop into a CLI ti kill it
<bin_bash> I can only hardboot
<Sysi> propietary software..
<nit-wit> bin_bash, try the skype all by itself and watch the ram a cpu use, I have never used skype but I suspect it uses a lot of cpu and ram.
<bin_bash> yeah but this only happened since doing an update through synaptic
<bin_bash> nit-wit, when skype uses cpu i just kill it
<bin_bash> the system freezes without any warning
<nit-wit> bin_bash, look in the history in synaptic
<bin_bash> what am i looking for
<nit-wit> bin_bash, what ecer was installed that might be causing your problems.
<nit-wit> *ever
<bin_bash> nit-wit, that's the problem... I have NO idea
<nit-wit> bin_bash, you have said that you had no problems until the last update in synaptic. Is it that you have no idea because you don't know what the upgraded  stuff do in general?
<bin_bash> I think pulseaudio might be the problem
<nit-wit> brb
<bin_bash> ok
<nit-wit> bin_bash, is this a 32 or 64 bit setup and is the full amount of ram showing?
<bin_bash> 32
<bin_bash> yes
<bin_bash> well it shows 3.83
<bin_bash> here i'll screenshot for you
<bin_bash> nit-wit, http://imgur.com/u6W4s
<nit-wit> bin_bash, hard to say i guess I know the processes I would go through is finding the culprit That is a lot of memory for a idling set up..
<bin_bash> nit-wit, FF is using 10% because I have like 40 tabs open
<bin_bash> the freezes occur usually when doing something that is graphicallyt axing
<bin_bash> like playing a streaming video full screen
<bin_bash> or doing a video conference
<bin_bash> it's really interesting because the sound goes into an infinite loop
<bin_bash> which makes me wonder if pulseaudio is the culprit
<nit-wit> bin_bash, there is part of your problem I suspect, cut back a little on your personal needs at having to actually click a app to open a close it. Your cause and effect is flawed.
<nit-wit> *with having
<bin_bash> what?
<bin_bash> I'm confused
<nit-wit> bin_bash, I would suspect your just trying to use to much at one time for ease of travel, the point is maybe your needs are beyond the computers capacity. It doesn't reason but tries to keep up with your commands on what to do.
<bin_bash> I never had this problem before though
<bin_bash> Like, it just started recently
<bin_bash> Also it's not like I don't have the RAM or processing power available
<bin_bash> It's a 2.3 i5
<nit-wit> bin_bash, and there is a actual real casue and effect, that is whay I suggested the synaptivc updates, is there a pulse audio update there/
<bin_bash> nit-wit, I looked
<bin_bash> there's nothing there except that I reinstalled lib6 the other day
<bin_bash> and installing desktopnova yestersay
<nit-wit> bin_bash, this is a circular argument supported by conjecture good luck.
<bin_bash> lol
<bin_bash> I'm telling you. I looked in synaptic and the history is almost completely empty
<user0_> Lucid hangs during boot saying"ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<nit-wit> lol to you as your the user in this situation using others to help you, free help at that FO.
<bin_bash> hemad
<bin_bash> user0_, is this a new problem or a recurring one?
<user0_> bin_bash, recurring one
<user0_> bin_bash, Sometimes it happens .....& sometimes it boots fine
<bin_bash> hmmm
<bin_bash> what are you using to connect to the internet
<user0_> bin_bash, A D-Link ADSL router in bridged mode ......using nm-applet to configure the dsl connection
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> is it wired to the computer or are you trying to connect wirelessly
<user0_> bin_bash, Wired
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> try disconnecting it and then rebooting
<user0_> bin_bash, Its not connected at the moment
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> that's probably the problem
<bin_bash> try reconecting it and then restarting
<bin_bash> and if it reoccurs let me know
<user0_> bin_bash, Done that ...same thing
<bin_bash> hmmm
<bin_bash> okay. give me a minute
<bin_bash> hey Soupermanito
<user0_> bin_bash, Sure
<bin_bash> Maybe you can help me troubleshoot user0_'s issue
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> will try
<Soupermanito> tell me about it user0_
<bin_bash> he's getting this on boot
<bin_bash> ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<bin_bash> both with and without his modem connected
<Soupermanito> did he tried reconfiguring pppeoconf?
<bin_bash> he can't boot
<Soupermanito> D:
<bin_bash> it hangs on boot
<bin_bash> yeah =/.
<Soupermanito> thats floping weird
<bin_bash> right?
<user0_> Soupermanito,         &   using nm-applet to configure the dsl connection
<user0_> bin_bash, Yes
<Soupermanito> user0_, let me do some research on your problem
<user0_> Soupermanito, Okay
<Soupermanito> user0_, its an usb modem?
<user0_> Soupermanito, No ...Ethernet
<Soupermanito> user0_, its an integrated ethernet port? or a pci card?
<user0_> Soupermanito, Integrated
<Soupermanito> mmkay, can you edit your BIOS so it will disable the ethernet conection?
<user0_> Soupermanito, Yes ....You want me to do that?
<Sysi> something other can prevent booting, that could be just last visible message
<Soupermanito> i want to know if you can boot your computer whitout it, to know if its something broken
<user0_> Soupermanito, Okay trying to disable it .......
<Soupermanito> if you can boot whitout the ethernet port enabled then you could edit your options from inside the system
<bin_bash> Soupermanito has more experience than I. Glad he came in when he did, as my googling didn't yield much lol
<Soupermanito> :D awesome i know stuff now
<Soupermanito> also im a librarian, my forte is to search stuff
<user0_> Soupermanito, Well ..I saw the same message again ...but this time I have reached the login screen
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> thats good rite?
<user0_> Soupermanito, Right
<user0_> Soupermanito, So...my integrated Lan has gone bad?
<Soupermanito> now you can do pppoeconf and edit it, it will say you dont have an ethernet card but you wont want it to find, just a new pppoeconf that says nothing
<Soupermanito> and reboot
<KM0201> hey, whats the name of that GUI (its a gnome based app)... that sets up VNC server?  It's usually in sys admin, you click it, and it lets you set up a password to allow access, etc .
<Soupermanito> enable the ethernet and try again, if it fails then i recomend you to buy a cheap pci ethenrnet card
<bin_bash> network manager?
<KM0201> no, not network manager
<user0_> Soupermanito, Yes what about the aleady configured connection in NM?
<Soupermanito> NM?
<user0_> Soupermanito, Network Manager
<Soupermanito> delete it bro
<bin_bash> ^
<user0_> Soupermanito, Roger
<user0_> Soupermanito, Now the Delete is greyed out
<Soupermanito> well, you do disabled the ethernet port
<user0_> Soupermanito, Yes I did that
<Soupermanito> go to a terminal and do sudo pppoeconf
<Soupermanito> then try it again
<user0_> Soupermanito, It says "Sorry no working ethernet card could be found"
<bin_bash> hmmm
<bin_bash> Do you use proprietary drivers?
<user0_> bin_bash, No
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> maybe you should try updating the drivers anyway?
<Soupermanito> how could he whitout internets bin_bash ?
<user0_> bin_bash, I always install update as I receive them
<bin_bash> *facepalm*
<bin_bash> I forgot about that
<bin_bash> Sorry. I'm a little special today I suppose
<Soupermanito> well user0_ you could move away the file /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf  file and try again
<Soupermanito> or rename it like .old or something
<user0_> Soupermanito, move the /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf ...then sudo pppoeconf again ?
<Soupermanito> no, it wont work because you dont have an ethernet conection
<user0_> Soupermanito, So .....then move it.....restart ...goto bios....eenable the lan ...& try to boot
<Soupermanito> just re-enable it, and try again whitout a pppoe.conf file, so it wont try to start it on boot
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> yes, its like an option
<user0_> Soupermanito, Trying that
<user0_> Soupermanito, There is no such file as pppoe.conf in that location .....
<user0_> Soupermanito, May be because I never used pppoeconf to configure the connection
<Soupermanito> true
<Soupermanito> mmm let me find out where NM stores its options
<rom1504> hello, does anyone know how to make xlock work for user without password ?
<user0_> Soupermanito,  Sure
<bin_bash> rom1504, what do you mean "make it work"
<rom1504> i mean that if you use xlock with an user without password then you can't get back in the session : it doesn't accept a blank password
<rom1504> ( it says "assuming null password means cancel" )
<bin_bash> hm
<bin_bash> this probably isn't the answer your looking for... but why not assign a password?
<Soupermanito> user0_, inside your /home/you/ there is a folder called .gconf? and .gconfd? try moving them away to a BACKUP folder
<user0_> Soupermanito, Doing that now
<Soupermanito> that should do the trick, you wont have any net configurations after that
<user0_> Soupermanito, Done.........Now   restart ...goto bios....eenable the lan ...& try to boot ?
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> yes
<user0_> Soupermanito, Okay
<rom1504> bin_bash because that's not needed, because the users i am setting up ubuntu for don't want one... it should be possible to do it
<user0_> Soupermanito, I am in .....Now ?
<Soupermanito> now do pppoeconf
<user0_> Soupermanito, Okay
<Soupermanito> or network manager, i like pppoeconf more XD
<Soupermanito> though you should configure your modem to autoconect to the internets by itself
<bin_bash> rom1504, did you try googling?
<user0_> Soupermanito, I dont have a switch .... I can connect only 1 PC to the modem/router at a time .......So if I unplug the RJ-45 from this box I will be disconnected from #xubuntu
<user0_> Soupermanito, Okay?
<user0_> Soupermanito, I will come back to confirma what happens
<Soupermanito> mmm, well try it and comeback later :D it should be pretty straight foward if all works correctly
<Soupermanito> user0_, suerte :)
<user0_> Soupermanito, Okay
<rom1504> yes, i tried, i found this http://mandriva.598463.n5.nabble.com/Bug-23481-xlockmore-NEW-Impossible-to-unlock-a-gnome-session-with-a-user-without-password-td619712.html that may be related, but there is no solution, so... ( and i found about nothing else on google... )
<KM0201> bin_bash: what happened, did your irc server hiccup?
<bin_bash> KM0201, are you trying to connect to singularity
<KM0201> huh?
<KM0201> considering i don't know what singularity is, i doubt it.
<KM0201> lol
<Soupermanito> D: KM0201 the singularity is coming
<Soupermanito> not today, today is rupture day, but someday
<bin_bash> :P KM0201 the network is up but my server isn't
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well, it let me on now.
<Guest64822> Soupermanito,  bin_bash   Success !!! Thank you
<Soupermanito> :D
<bin_bash> :)
<bin_bash> glad it worked!
<Soupermanito> !yay | Guest64822
<ubottu> Guest64822: Glad you made it! :-)
<Soupermanito> now, the proff of fire, reboot and things work properly
<Guest64822> Soupermanito, Yes I did that & no worries
<Guest64822> Soupermanito, Bye
<Soupermanito> :D awesome, glad i helped whit you problem Guest64822
<bin_bash> I wish my system didn't freeze all the time :(
<Soupermanito> :( make your /swap  bigger
<Soupermanito> XD
<bin_bash> i have like a 4gig swap partition
<Sysi> xorg is evil
<bin_bash> xorg IS evil
<bin_bash> Sysi, nitwit got mad at me because I told him I wasn't going to stop using my computer the way I wanted and also that synaptic had no history
<bin_bash> so he ragequit
<Sysi> if my new MBP ran linux i could benchmark that sandy bridge..
<bin_bash> you have a new mbp too?
<Sysi> got it today
<bin_bash> dude
<bin_bash> which one
<Sysi> 13"
<bin_bash> i5 or i7?
<Sysi> i5
<bin_bash> dude
<bin_bash> we're twinsies
<bin_bash> install xubuntu and tell me if your shit crashes all the time too
<rom1504> i'm going de put " " for the password i think but this problem mean that it is not possible to make user without password
<bin_bash> well you shouldn't ever have a user without a password
<bin_bash> that's ridiculous
<Sysi> why would you do that?
<drc> "nitwit got mad at me because I told him I wasn't going to stop using my computer the way I wanted"
<bin_bash> ^
<bin_bash> trufax, drc
<rom1504> the question is more: why would you always put a password ? it's like having to open every room of a house with a key...
<bin_bash> you can choose to autolong
<bin_bash> autologin*
<Sysi> rom1504: because it's secure
<Sysi> having no passwd is like having no locks
<bin_bash> ^
<bin_bash> wtfamireading.jpg
<drc> rom1504: It's more like having to use a key/password to get into the house, but most rooms are open after that, except those rooms where you keep the the guns, gold, or whatever you have that's important/dangerous.
<Soupermanito> rom1504, why xlock and not xscreensaver? it wont ask for password
<bin_bash> the whole point of xlock is LOCKING the system
<Soupermanito> yeah, that what im saying, he wants xlock whitout password i mean, he wants xscreensaver
<rom1504> maybe but then how do you change of session without using xlock ?
<bin_bash> by logging out?
<Soupermanito> log out?
<rom1504> no but without logging out
<Soupermanito> :/
<bin_bash> well
<Soupermanito> give your users a simple password, then, like 1234 and be it
<bin_bash> you can drop down to the CLI and then use that to login to another account
<rom1504> yes that what i did
<bin_bash> and then restart x
<rom1504> i would i prefered to put no password, but it'll do
<bin_bash> that just doesn't make sense
<Soupermanito> i agree whit bin_bash here, i just don't understand your logic, you want multiple users but no paswords between them
<rom1504> yeah well most users à windows don't make sense then
<bin_bash> Windows is stupid
<Soupermanito> ^
<Soupermanito> second
<rom1504> (most people don't put password on windows)
<bin_bash> windows is an insecure OS
<bin_bash> Your logic is flawed
<bin_bash> !next
<rom1504> :°
<bin_bash> awww no !next command
<Soupermanito> (i autologon on linux) (that doesnt mean i dont have a password to protect my system)
<bin_bash> ^
<bin_bash> If you don't have a password set then you can't do anykind of administrative actions.
<Sysi> bin_bash: remember to be polite
<bin_bash> I'm sorry. I'm trying.
<Soupermanito> D: imagine that! rm -rf / !
<rom1504> no but my account have a password and i can use it to setup thing and stuff but the other users don't need to
<bin_bash> Soupermanito, that's what my bg is LOL
<bin_bash> rom1504, every user needs a password.
<Soupermanito> anyway this is going hella of topic
<bin_bash> ^
<Sysi> not very much, but shortly, you can't and you shouldn't have user without password
<bin_bash> Soupermanito, http://imgur.com/u6W4s
<bin_bash> I can't figure out if pulseaudio or my graphics processor is causing the problem
<Sysi> pulse is easy to remove?
<bin_bash> what am i going to replace it with
<Soupermanito> alsa
<bin_bash> I suppose I could
<Sysi> depending about what you need, alsa can be enough
<bin_bash> I need it for music, videos, and skype
<Sysi> bt/usb headphones?
<Sysi> if not, you don't need, altough i'm not sure about skype
<bin_bash> no just regular headphones
<bin_bash> well
<bin_bash> i reckon i can always reinstall pulse right
<Sysi> yup
<bin_bash> okay what's the best way to remove pulse
<bin_bash> apt-get --purge remove?
<Sysi> purge isn't really needed
<Sysi> but you need to reboot after removing it
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> ok./ rebooting now
<Soupermanito> yes! my new wallpaper! http://wallbase2.org/rozne/bff9b81f14e2ff3e500c557d8b8787f5/wallpaper-91157.jpg
<drc> Tron meets The Matrix?
<Soupermanito> D: ITS THE GIBSON MAINFRAME!
<drc> Wintermute?
<Soupermanito> hackers? angelina jolie?
 * drc didn't know Angela Jolie *had* any 90 degree angles :)
<TheSheep> drc: the other one ;)
<TheSheep> btw, how do you name your computers?
<TheSheep> wait
<TheSheep> lets take that to -offtopic
<Soupermanito> :D
<bin_bash> I had to start xfwm4 manually
<bin_bash> :|
<bin_bash> god skype uses so much cpu
<bin_bash> Soupermanito, that movie made everyone think computers looked like that
<bin_bash> like hacking was a video game
<Soupermanito> I still wish the internets look like that
<bin_bash> >implying it actually looked like that
<bin_bash> also I removed pulse and my sound works
<bin_bash> maybe my stuff would break now
<bin_bash> s/would/won't
<bin_bash> well I'm using less CPU already despite being on a skype call
<bin_bash> aw... did the channel die?
<Soupermanito> we are at off-topic arguing about the singularity and uptime
<bin_bash> ooh
<Sysi> 7j #xubuntu-offtopic
<Sysi> almost
<Soupermanito> D: brasero says it cant create the image and crashes
<charlie-tca> That's why we switched to xfburn
<bin_bash> so apparently pulseaudio is not the problem
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu and Xubuntu gave the same issues with brasero
<charlie-tca> so do several other distributions
<Soupermanito> FFFFFFFFFFF
<bin_bash> Soupermanito, umad?
<bin_bash> imad
<bin_bash> imad that I can't videoconference without my entire computer freezing
<bin_bash> and then when I reboot I have to manually start the wm after several minutes
<bin_bash> and then I have only one workspace
<charlie-tca> bin_bash: try running xfsettingsd then, too
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> i wish i could just use videochat without imending doom :(
<Soupermanito> wait, a file name has chinese characters! that might be doing the fail
<Soupermanito> aaaaand now xfburn just crashed
<charlie-tca> chinese could do it, I suppose
<charlie-tca> and then there is k3b, which works for me sometimes, too
<Soupermanito> what other program can open brasero's proyects?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I use xfburn, brasero, k3b, depending on which one works that day
<Soupermanito> ah great now i can't eject
<Soupermanito> JUST GREAT
<bin_bash> how do you untar a tar.gz again?
<bin_bash> hemad
<charlie-tca> try a terminal using      eject
<bin_bash> tar -xzyf or something
<Soupermanito> :/
<Soupermanito> i need to download 350MB to install k3b
<charlie-tca> It's part of kde
<Soupermanito> BUT XFBURN JUST CRASHS
<Sysi> start it on terminal and see if it says anything helpful
<charlie-tca> No point yelling at me about it.
<Sysi> there can be something left from brasero, reboot might help
<Soupermanito> well this time xfburn havent just crashed whit trying to add files to it
<Soupermanito> sorry for the yelling part
<charlie-tca> I guess I don't much attention to what is being pulled in, since if I need to burn an image, I don't care how I get it to burn
<Soupermanito> it was my brother compiling mp3 for a party, and he doesnt like linux very much, this doenst speak good for it
<Soupermanito> oh, pathfiles contained the symbols % and chinese characters and all kind of weird stuff people puts on mp3 file names
<charlie-tca> anything to make it harder... ;-)
<coldpizza72i> whats the easiest way to check if a drive is corrupt
<Captainkrtek> ^ how can he get to Disk Utility in XFCE
<drc> install it from the repos
<coldpizza72i> uhh i have to find a internet wire
<bin_bash> you could use fsck
#xubuntu 2011-05-22
<coldpizza72i> how can i find my graphics card installed
<Sysi> lspci | grep VGA
<charlie-tca> use the grub menu, recovery menu, fsck from the menu or root, whichever is available
<coldpizza72i> i just installed xubuntu on a drive but cant find the drive in my bios to fix the boot sequence.....is that because my bios will only show bootable drives? do i have to put a live cd up again and make it bootable?
<Soupermanito> coldpizza72i, bios wont care about that
<coldpizza72i> Soupermanito: any idea why the drive wont show up?
<Soupermanito> it should, unless you are talking about partitions
<coldpizza72i> Soupermanito: only my new sata drive and dvd drive show
<Soupermanito> and you have another drive?
<coldpizza72i> yep
<Soupermanito> mmm, ide?
<coldpizza72i> yea
<Soupermanito> on the same ide cable that the dvd?
<coldpizza72i> Soupermanito: not sure... its a mess back there
<Soupermanito> XD ok, check that if its on the same cable, that your HDD its jumpered to be MASTER and the DVD to SLAVE
<coldpizza72i> uhh
<Soupermanito> :) yes, thats a bit of a problem ifyou don't know what you are doing
<Soupermanito> anyway, it should appear on your BIOS
<Soupermanito> if you installed grub correctly it would not matter because grub should have installed on the first hard drive anyway
<coldpizza72i> Soupermanito: ohh well when i start my computer i jest get
<coldpizza72i> GRUB _
<coldpizza72i> and the underscore blinks
<Soupermanito> oh, and you just installed xubuntu?
<coldpizza72i> yea
<Soupermanito> weeeelll you could try to reinstall it and be sure about what grub does, i mean to install in on /dev/sda
<Soupermanito> tho Sysi KM0201 they could give some opinion here
<coldpizza72i> Soupermanito: if i install windows instead im going to run into the same problem with the boot sequence right?
<Soupermanito> it should yes, but its a shame
<Soupermanito> :(
<Soupermanito> fidling whit grub can be quite bothering
<igna_> Hi, I am trying to connect wirelessly my xubuntu 10.04 with my laptop w7 to share files and printer, Can anybody help me?
<Soupermanito> igna_, sure thing
<igna_> Lets go.
<coldpizza72i> Soupermanito: ill try to fix grub... let me put the live cd back in
<Soupermanito> igna_, :) wait a moment please
<igna_> I have installed samba like the manual says, and probed and ad-hoc connections starting in xubuntu(wireless net open named fifi). The w7 shows me that i am connected to fifi, but cant find the pc , neither xubuntu
<KM0201> Soupermanito: opinion on what
<coldpizza72i> ok so my first hard drive i literally just plugged in and havent done anything with it.... my 3rd hard drive is what im trying to install the os on
<Soupermanito> yes coldpizza72i but grub needs to be on the first drive
<KM0201> Soupermanito: not necessarily
<KM0201> it just needs to be on the first boot device.
<KM0201> could be a usb, or an internal drive, floppy, etc
<coldpizza72i> Soupermanito: so my current config is a problem?....theres no way around that?
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: what exactly is your issue?
<Soupermanito> yeah, well he cant put his 3rd drive as first boot, thatas why om saying he needs to install grub on the first drive his boot will look on
<coldpizza72i> grub KM0201
<KM0201> ok.. why can't you put your third drive to boot first?
<coldpizza72i> it doesnt show up in the boot sequence
<KM0201> IDE or sata?(are the other drives IDE or sata?)
<coldpizza72i> wait
<coldpizza72i> its ide
<KM0201> all 3?
<coldpizza72i> no the other 2 are sata
<KM0201> ok.
<Soupermanito> igna_, you have installed a graphic handler of samba? i like pyNeighborhood myself
<coldpizza72i> i cant remember what my dvd drive is
<KM0201> .. probably sata would be my guess..
<Soupermanito> probably IDE be my guess
<igna_> Firestarter helps?
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: i think its sata but im unsure....how can i check without openeing
<KM0201> Soupermanito: meh.. depends on the age of the PC.
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: do you have x-ray vision?
<coldpizza72i> fine ill open
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: while you're in there....
<Soupermanito> igna_, have you edited your smb.conf so its workgrup is the same that the windows network?
<KM0201> check the IDE disk drive, and see where the jumper is set on the drive.. you'll want it set to "Cable Select"
<Soupermanito> D: CABLE SELECT!
<coldpizza72i> its sata KM0201
<KM0201> Soupermanito: ?
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: ok, did you check the IDE drive .. and make sure the jumper is on cable select?
<coldpizza72i> i just turned off my pc 1 sec
<igna_> No, where can I find it? I am installing pyNeighborhook
<KM0201> k
<KM0201> Soupermanito: just curious.. why the cable select comment?
<Soupermanito> because IDE's cable selects cables are so weird i haven't ever seen one working, you need to put it on master, or slave, not select, it would only work if the cable is seted up to select it self the slave or master condition
<KM0201> i've never had an issue w/ cable select... used it many, many, MANY times
<Soupermanito> igna_, sudo mousepad /etc/samba/smb.conf
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: is the jumper config the same on all drives... or do i have to pull it out and look at the diagram
<Soupermanito> pull it out
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: unfortunately, you'll probably have to pull it out and look, unless you can contort your head/case to see the diagram.. (or if you know the drive model, you can google it)
<Soupermanito> or look in the internets for the model
<igna_> Soupermanito, WORKGROUP in both computer
 * Soupermanito higfives KM0201 for hivemind!
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: its on cable select
<Soupermanito> :) great now it should work igna_
<Soupermanito> :D
<KM0201> ok...
<KM0201> try booting the PC (leave the side of the case off for a minute.
<KM0201> and go into the BIOS>
<Soupermanito> coldpizza72i, if you like me more than KM0201 put it on master!
<KM0201> yeah, putting it on Master.. i mean, can't hurt, but i don't think its gonna change anything.
<KM0201> i'll gladly eat shoeleather if i'm wrong
<Soupermanito> mmm shoeleather soup
<igna_> Soupermanito, I will try
 * KM0201 asks someone to pass the salt
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: k ill change it and boot
<Soupermanito> :( i dislike when people leave whitout telling if it worked or not, its like all the work one does here means nothing
<KM0201> that is very anoying
<KM0201> brb
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: its in the bios boot sequence!
<coldpizza72i> now with grub the way i had it im getting error 21....should i reinstall the os or just try to fix grub in the live cd
<Soupermanito> i recomend reinstalling, will be easier, and probably faster
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> if you had information to recover or settings and such then the other option would be better, but its a fresh install
<KM0201> probably.
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: i'd reinstall, do the "advanced" partition tool, and target grub at your IDE drive... then set the IDE as first, and you should be good.
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: k
<Soupermanito> yes ide drives usually have a name like /dev/hd*   while sata have like /dev/sd*
<KM0201> yup
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: just pay attention, and make sure grub goes to hd... or this will all be for naught, cuz it will probably default to sda
<KM0201> Soupermanito: well, you were right on that one.. i've never had an issue w/ Cable Select.. glad it was that simple though
<Soupermanito> I have never used cable select unless it comes like that and its just one drive, but even then i set it up to master and the dvd/cd to slave
<coldpizza72i> all my drives are sd...
<coldpizza72i> i know which is which tho
<coldpizza72i> i can just erase and use the entire disk KM0201 right?
<coldpizza72i> its not at this step i use the (advanced) specify partitions manually
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: no... i would do the advanced, and set the partition up manually
<KM0201> that way you can make absolute sure, that grub goes onto the IDE drive
<coldpizza72i> how should i set up the partitions KM0201
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: well.. how i do it (there's obviously varying opinion on this)...
<KM0201> partition 1.. Primary, Beginning, Size (2-3x your physical ram.. 1gig of ram, 3gigs)... use as Swap area
<KM0201> after that....
<KM0201> on the free space again, Primary, Beginning, Size (whatever the max is), use as: ext4, mount point :   /
<KM0201> then at the bottom, make sure the "boot loader" is going to be installed to your IDE drive...
<KM0201> if that all checks out, click install now.
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: theres no bootloader options yet
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: its at the bottom of the "advanced partition tool"
<KM0201> the very bottom.
<KM0201> you'll have to see it before you click Install now.
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: it just says [New Partition Table] [Add...] [Change...] [Delete] [Revert]
<KM0201> ok, do you see your "HD" drive there?
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: at the very bottom, you should see a "drop down bar".. that says "Boot loader options"
<coldpizza72i> all my harddrive names start with sd
<KM0201> ok... thats a little weird, do you see all 3 of them?
<coldpizza72i> yes
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: can you distinguish which one is the "IDE" drive?
<coldpizza72i> yes KM0201
<KM0201> ok, does it have any current partitions on it?
<coldpizza72i> the ones i just added
<KM0201> ok, and what did you add, swap and /  ?
<lemraish> hej, folks, has anybody here experienced the bug with "don't show this message again" network managers notifications? a workaround?
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: yes
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> now, below the "drives" on the bottom left i think, it should say "Boot loader options"
<KM0201> do you see that?
<coldpizza72i> nope
<KM0201> that doesn't make sense
<KM0201> you've got 3 drives, and no option to choose which drive you're installing to?
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: what version of xubuntu are you installing?
<coldpizza72i> hmm
<coldpizza72i> im in the prepare partitions screen
<KM0201> right...
<lemraish> anybody?
<Soupermanito> coldpizza72i, do your box has internet?
<Soupermanito> lemraish, nope
<coldpizza72i> yea
<KM0201> sorry lemraish no clue
<Soupermanito> take a screenshot and imagebin it
<Soupermanito> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<KM0201> agree... cuz it should be there
<KM0201> Soupermanito: i'm not imaigining things, right?.. :)
<Soupermanito> :P yes, yes you are, actually no but i don't really know how the installer for 11.04 looks like
<KM0201> Soupermanito: just like the insaller for 10.10.. :)
<Soupermanito> and, i have never installed 10.10
<Soupermanito> hence the problem KM0201
<KM0201> Soupermanito: thats why i'm curious if he's using the 10.04 or maybe even 9.10 installer, cuz i don't think that option to select where the boot loader goes, came until 10.10.
<KM0201> i'll be back in just a sec
<lemraish> Soupermanito, i will have to disconnect my wifi to do this and get off from irc client :-) instead, that's the screenshot from posted on ubuntu forums http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/1268/notificationse.png
<Soupermanito> igna_, does it worked?
<Soupermanito> i cant see imageshacks
<lemraish> ok, then a sec
<Soupermanito> i always get this http://imageshack.us/img/blocked_login.jpg
<coldpizza72i> Soupermanito: what can you see
<Soupermanito> !imagebin
<Soupermanito> or anyother image hosting site
<lemraish> ok
<KM0201> lemraish: thats weird.. never saw anything like that
<KM0201> lemraish: but its something to do w/ notification area, or maybe indicator applet.. and you need to find what is alerting you, and turn it off, (or turn it "down" to not be so sensitive about notifying you)
<coldpizza72i> http://imagebin.org/154422
<coldpizza72i> there it is
<coldpizza72i> is not *
<Soupermanito> coldpizza72i, you installin 10.04?
<coldpizza72i> i dont know
<coldpizza72i> is that the newest?
<Soupermanito> nope the newest is 11.04
<coldpizza72i> why do you ask 10.04?
<Soupermanito> because the installer for 10.04 looks like yours, and the one for 11.04 should look differently
<coldpizza72i> yea its not the newest one
<Soupermanito> i remark the SHOULD
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: because that option onj where to install the bootloader, was not present in 10.04
<coldpizza72i> im not sure the number
<coldpizza72i> ohhh
<Soupermanito> :P
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: close the installer
<KM0201> and open a terminal
<KM0201> and type "lsb_release -a" (make sure there's a space after release)
<KM0201> i bet you're usin 10.04, maybe even 9.10
<lemraish> Soupermanito, http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05222011-044626am.php
<coldpizza72i> 9.10
<lemraish> Soupermanito, sometimes it even exceeds the screen
<Soupermanito> coldpizza72i, thats old, 2 yeas old
<coldpizza72i> it was new when i burned it lol
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> get a new iso :P
<coldpizza72i> i dont know if i can find another disk let me see
<Soupermanito> coldpizza72i, do you have a pendrive?
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: seriously, thats gonna be end of life very shortly (if its not already) grab an 11.04 ISO
<coldpizza72i> yea how big do i need
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: 1gig should be fine.
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: can that machine boot USB?
<coldpizza72i> probably its relatively new
<KM0201> if it can, then this is a simple matter
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: relatively new, and you shoved an IDE drive in there?  :).. seriously, yeah, download the xubuntu 11.04 ISO.. then we'll get you some instructions to upt it on USB>
<KM0201> then boot the USB, just like you would a cd, and install
<KM0201> are you using windows now?
<Soupermanito> lemraish, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750183
<coldpizza72i> the HD is not realively new lol the machine is though
<Soupermanito> :( it seems thats a problem, forst time i hear about it tho
<coldpizza72i> no mac
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: just kidding :)  thats how i learned linux to actually.. (old hard drive, new machine)
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: ewwwwww.. macs are a pain in the freakin rear to create USB's
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: do you have access to windows of any kind?
<coldpizza72i> nope
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: so the machine your'e dual booting, its a Mac?
<lemraish> Soupermanito, thanks a lot. )
<KM0201> cuz dual booting a mac, i believe is a little different than dual booting w/ windows
<coldpizza72i> im on my laptop no dual boot
<Soupermanito> lemraish, ask in #xfce
<Soupermanito> they might know
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: ok, what OS is on those other two hard drives ? (or ar they just data drives?)
<KM0201> bin_bash: u around?
<coldpizza72i> 1 is literally brand new the other is linux that i never boot into i think
<Soupermanito> KM0201, unetbootin works on mac's
<KM0201> Soupermanito: does it?
<KM0201> well heck, then thats a winner winner chicken dinner
<Soupermanito> yep
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<KM0201> go there and download the one for Mac... and start it, point it at your thumb drive, then tell it you want 11.04.. it'll do everything for you.
<KM0201> (download, install, etc..)
<bin_bash> yeah
<lemraish> Soupermanito, thanks, i'll try, but i heard somewhere it's just an ubuntu issue.
<bin_bash> shwta sup
<bin_bash> i went to cook some watwr
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol, i was gonna tell you this mactard needed help creating a USB.. but i guess mac's can create USB's now, you just can't boot them on Mac's..lol
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> duh
<Soupermanito> well... never heard about it and it affects the xfce-notifyd so... ask anyway lemraish
<KM0201> that is some epic fail there.. :)
<bin_bash> you can boot it on a mac
<bin_bash> but it's annoying
<bin_bash> and i dont
<KM0201> be a way to save cd's though
<bin_bash> yeah but like
<bin_bash> it doesn't always work
<bin_bash> and i'd have to install rEFIt
<bin_bash> and fuck that
<coldpizza72i> i wish i downloaded that at school...would of took like 10sec
<Soupermanito> XD
<KM0201> bin_bash: ahem.. (you're in an ubuntu channel now..lol)
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> whoops
<KM0201> you'll have to forgive her.. she's a little rough around the edges
<bin_bash> i get caught up
<bin_bash> ^
<Soupermanito> bin_bash, mind your tongue
<bin_bash> I apolgize
<Soupermanito> ;)
<bin_bash> KM0201 and I are on another network too
<bin_bash> and I didn't realize I was in here
<KM0201> it should be noted, km0201 doesn't swear on the other network either... i think i'm the only one
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> wait
<bin_bash> there's one other
<bin_bash> he's just too diplomatic
<bin_bash> I'm like the evil side
<bin_bash> and he's the nice "now now let's all get along" side
<KM0201> lol.. if you only knew.
<bin_bash> if only i knew what
<owen1> tar -zcvf tmp/output.tar.gz input/ only works as root. with regular user i see 'tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors'. ls -l shows: drwxr-xr-x 2 user1 user1.  any clues?
<KM0201> I'm far from the "nice, now now, lets get along" side...lol
<Soupermanito> only root has r, you dont owen1
<Soupermanito> o thats read
<Soupermanito> no idea
<lemraish> btw, how do i install themes? i've .tar.gz theme file?
<lemraish> just unpack and copy to .themes folder?
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: is everything going OK
<coldpizza72i> KM0201: 3minutes until download finishes
<KM0201> ok.
<Soupermanito> D: gods thats fast
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: the nice thing about this also.. assuming the machine is connected to the internet/connection recognized, you can set it to download updates/multimedia crap, during install, so when you're installed, you'll be up to date, and have flash, etc.. installed
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: also, just in case you're curious... 9.10 is now end of life, which means its no longer supported w/ updates, etc.. so you'd have been wasting your time.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<coldpizza72i> rebooting...
<KM0201> \o/oot
<coldpizza72i> the usb was a success...
<KM0201> well thats good.
<Soupermanito> :D
<KM0201> go ahead and start the installer again.. and when you get to the partition stage, choose "Something Else"... and you'll get a similar window like you had with the other insaller
<KM0201> make sure you set it to download updates, an dinstall multimedia "restricted, non free" stuff
<KM0201> otherwise, you'll just do it later
<KM0201> lol
<coldpizza72i> this is interesting.....my "third drive" aka sdc is now called sda
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> are you sure?
<coldpizza72i> yep
<Soupermanito> coldpizza72i, well you do made it your first boot
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: ok, make your partitions like i described above... and at the bottom, you should see "boot loader options".. make sure it goes to sda
<KM0201> Soupermanito: but wonder why (if thats the case) 9.10 installer picked it up as sdc
<coldpizza72i> sda or sda2?
<KM0201> huh?
<KM0201> oh, SDA
<KM0201> you want it on the root partition, of the drive.
<coldpizza72i> just checkin
<KM0201> np
<KM0201> did yous et your partitions up the same way?
<Soupermanito> KM0201, no idea, it hapened to me a few times, if i change the boot order the naming changes on ubu
<coldpizza72i> yea
<KM0201> weird.
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: did you set it to download updates, etc..?
<coldpizza72i> mhm
<KM0201> ok..
<KM0201> the rest is pretty much easy peasy then
<coldpizza72i> great success. thanks everyone
<KM0201> woot!
<KM0201> coldpizza72i: i can't believe that freaking jumper caused that hassle
<KM0201> lol
<coldpizza72i> yea i dont get it iether
<KM0201> Soupermanito: gets credit for that one.. i didn't think it would matter
<Soupermanito> anyone on here has xfce4-panel version 4.8.3 ?
<Soupermanito> how do you set panels to be on top or on botom using 4.8.3?
<KM0201> umm.
<KM0201> i thought you right click the panel, choose "panels"... then there was like panel 1, panel 2, etc.. and you chose its orientation
<KM0201> or maybe that changed.. actually, now that i think about it, it did.
<Soupermanito> well it did im trying to introduce someone to xfce and he wants to set the panels down and i cant tell him how because he is on 4.8.3 and im on 4.6.3
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> can he drag/drop it?
<Soupermanito> he did that XD
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> Soupermanito: i think gnome... its hold Ctrl+Drag/Drop
<KM0201> tell him to try that
<Soupermanito> thats quite not intuitive
<Soupermanito> he did it already, dragging
<KM0201> oh..lol
 * KM0201 scores
<EricBlade> could someone explain to me exactly why braile support is included in the default installation? really?
<EricBlade> i mean, i udnerstand needing accessibility, but that can't possibly be on the list of "most common things requested"
<Soupermanito> why not?
<EricBlade> well it can't be enabled before the entire system is installed, and it has to be configured via editing config files, as far as i can tell, so .. why waste a hundred megs for speech and braile support, when probably less than 0.5% of your users are blind?
<buff27> that sounds fair enough to me
<EricBlade> i thought i'd try xubuntu on my netbook, because kubuntu and even netbook specific releases are really ridiculously monstrous for the application.  so far, it works great, except for one piece of software that is completely locking the computer up .. but i'm going thru deleting allt he junk i don't need .. and there's still a lot of it :D
<Soupermanito> :P
<Soupermanito> you could try the L flavour then
<EricBlade> remove braile, speech synthesis, CUPS, and Foomatic: save 550mb
<Guest4431> guys, can there be transparency for some not all active windows? or compiz only?
<EricBlade> yay more free space than any other distro so far
<EricBlade> and i've got a full compiler set, which i didn't get in any of the others!
<Soupermanito> Guest4431, if you enable composition you will have transparencies, no compiz needed
<Guest4431> Soupermanito, but not for active windows :)
<Guest4431> may be is there way to edit some config files for enabling it for some custom active windows?
<Soupermanito> no idea
<Guest4431> ok, thank ya
<EricBlade> ok, so, if i let my new xubuntu install sit around doing nothing long enough
<EricBlade> sometime after the matrix screensaver comes up
<EricBlade> it will switch to what appears to be a 3D block-text screensaver, with the machine's name, arch, and time/date on it
<EricBlade> and then it freezes the whole machine
<Soupermanito> thats bad
<EricBlade> any thoughts on what i might look at ?
<Soupermanito> you should check your video drivers
<buff27> turn off the screen saver :P
<Soupermanito> EricBlade, check the screensavers, try one for one to figure out which one is causing the crash, i gues is one whit 3D opengl
<EricBlade> i suppose this means i shouldn't remove the "tools for debugging Intel graphics driver" package huh?
<Soupermanito> XD
<Guest4431> hm, strange emerald doesn't work in my xfce. i enter'd emerald --replace in ccsm windows decorations settings, but emerald doesn't load anyway. any ideas?
<rww> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Guest4431> ubottu, like what? xfwm4 doesn't work with compiz
<ubottu> Guest4431: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> as I understand it, it works even less in 11.04 than in previous releases, thanks to the new major version of Compiz.
<Guest4431> lol
<Guest4431> rww, ok, can i force compiz to work with xfwm4?
<rww> no idea, sorry
<Guest4431> ok
<Soupermanito> Guest4431, yes, yes you can!
<Guest4431> Soupermanito, :-) how?
<Soupermanito> do you have installed compiz correct?
<Guest4431> mm, nope. what's that? i only have ccsm
<Guest4431> and compiz button
<Soupermanito> well open a terminal and write compiz --help
<Guest4431> ok
<Soupermanito> if you get a lot of options you have compiz installed
<Soupermanito> then you simply alt-f2 and write compiz --replace
<Guest4431> oops
<Guest4431> logged out
<Soupermanito> oh
<Soupermanito> whats the last you read?
<Guest4431> open compiz --help
<Guest4431> :-=
<Guest4431> )
<Guest4431> opened
<Queops> Hey guys, I'm jusing xubuntu with win7, how can I hide these system reserved and filesystem icons on my desktop?
<Guest4431> queops, open up menu, settings manager
<Queops> With/ hiding all the pendrives etc.
<Guest4431> then desktop and there display
<Guest4431> desktop*
<Queops> Ye
<Guest4431> there's icons tab
<Queops> Filesystem checkbox?
<Guest4431> yup
<Queops> Hmm actually that was the linux partition, seems the windows ones are removeable devices, bugger
<Soupermanito> Guest4431, now do alt-f2 and write compiz --replace and execute
<Guest4431> Soupermanito, already tried, it leaves me windows without titlebar
<Queops> oi oi
<Queops> I had that today
<Queops> I ended up reinstalling Xubuntu
<Guest4431> Soupermanity, which options in compiz --help could i use to preserve xfwm4, compiz --replace then what?
<Queops> Windows with no titlebar, smudged to the top left
<Soupermanito> Guest4431, thats because you have your windows borders unchecked on ccsm
<Guest4431> mmm
<Guest4431> i'll see now
<Guest4431> mm, nope, windows decoration checkbox is enabled.
<Soupermanito> Guest4431, if you run compiz simply?
<Guest4431> yup. i press alt+f2 then compiz --replace
<Soupermanito> no
<Soupermanito> whitout replace, just compiz
<Guest4431> aaa
<Guest4431> a sec
<Guest4431> nothing happens )))
<Soupermanito> oh sheet
<Soupermanito> so if you now run xfwm4 you get your borders back, correct?
<feyd> all of a sudden, I can't drag and move any of my desktop icons
<Guest4431> Soupermanito, yes ))
<Guest4431> but without compiz, of course
<Guest4431> wait. may be i should disable xfce compositing before compiz command?
<Guest4431> nope
<Guest4431> doesn't make it, too
<Soupermanito> Guest4431, do you have installed the compiz-decorator-gtk?
<Guest4431> no such package
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> its called libdecoration0 now
<Soupermanito> XD
<Guest4431> :-D
<Guest4431> yup, this one is installed already
<Soupermanito> oh, it should work then
<Soupermanito> :(
<Soupermanito> tried installing the fusion-icon?
<Guest4431> yup, installed already
<Guest4431> may be use indirect rendering?
<Soupermanito> can't you choose ther your windows decorator?
<Guest4431> i can
<Soupermanito> and?
<Guest4431> but no effect. i'll try now again
<feyd> I did a clean format of xubuntu, but randomly starting with this latest restart, I'm completely unable to move any desktop icons
<Guest4431> no effect. or i have effects enabled, but without xfwm, or i have xfwm with it's own compositing... vicious circle
<Guest4431> feyd, did u do anything before restart?
<Soupermanito> sorry Guest4431 XD i broke stuff trying to find out how to help you
<Guest4431> Soupermanito, u mean logged out? don't brake anything -)
<Soupermanito> XD ihad to log out because i lost control of the keyboard focus so i couldnt restart the xfwm4
<Soupermanito> so i killed x from a tty
<feyd> Guest4431: nope, nothing's changed. I encountered the same issues after upgrading from 10.10 with no provocation, formatted to fix it, which it did, then it just happened again
<Guest4431> Soupermanito, sorry -)
<Soupermanito> not a problem it was me trying metacity XD
<feyd> Guest4431: haven't done anything, clicking + dragging just shows the rectangle selection like the icons arent there, but they do get selected on click and click+drag
<Guest4431> Soupermanito, i tried metacity, too, but it doesn't work with effects, too. can only run it standalone. )))
<Soupermanito> i have enables composition on xfce and then enabled compiz and it works
<Guest4431> Soupermanito, mmm, ok, how exactly did u enable compiz after?
<Guest4431> feyd, so u can't see ur icons?
<Soupermanito> just write compiz on the alt-f2 launcher
<Guest4431> Soupermanito, no effect again. ok, i'll try to do smth else
<Guest4431> a sec
<feyd> Guest4431: I see them fine, visually everything is the same
<feyd> Guest4431: when I just click them, that's fine too
<feyd> Guest4431: it's when I click on one and drag it to move it that it is unresponsive
<Guest4431> hm, strange. so u can't drag them
<feyd> not at all
<feyd> worked fine just yesterday, it's ridiculous
<feyd> the way it seems is that it would be common, since i'm not doing anything different
<feyd> i find nothing though
<buff27> I just love xubuntu
<Guest4431> hm, well, unfortunately i don't know answer fot this, but stay on channel and ask one more time in 30 mins if nobody responds, feyd.
<Soupermanito> feyd, because its a weird problem
<Soupermanito> try reloging in
<feyd> Soupermanito: tried last few times it happened with no luck (before the format), so I'll try it again, certainly won't do any harm
<Soupermanito> feyd,
<Soupermanito> you there?
<feyd> Soupermanito: yes, I'm here
<feyd> Soupermanito: going to re-login unless you need me for something right now
<Soupermanito> go to ~/.config/xfce4/desktop  and check that you have writing access
<feyd> Access: read & write
<feyd> I can rename items on the desktop
<feyd> and cut/paste/move items off it
<feyd> just can't move the icons themselves, so bizarre
<feyd> brb, restart
<feyd> Soupermanito: no luck
<Soupermanito> :(
<feyd> indeed
<Soupermanito> no idea, so weird, ask on #xfce , dont hope for a quick answer
<feyd> will do, thanks for the help
<bios__> anyone there_
<bios__> ?
<Sysi> ask question about xubuntu and idling people maybe ansver it after a moment
<bios__> ok: In ubuntu you can move windows to the borders of your screen and then they can be maximized over the full screen or the half screen depending to which side. Is there any way to do something like this in xubuntu as well, e.g. due to a plugin
<bios__> ?
<Sysi> you can get it by running compiz, but you may get problems too
<bios__> which kind of problems, it there any other way?
<Sysi> you can loose your windoww borders (temporarily) and you need to fiddle a bit with compiz settings
<Sysi> but you can try, install compiz and compizconfig-settings-manager
<bios__> ok thanks : P I will have a look on it later on
<bios__> cya
<atanka> hi folks... i am having a small issue with pidgin on my xubuntu natty installation. I'd like to change the icon in the notification area, as i am using tint2 instead of xfce panel. Problem is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10836066 (although i did not create this thread)
<atanka> I tried it the hard way and just remove the icons from /usr/share/icons/... , but this did not work, pidgin then had no icon at all
<atanka> question is, how can i get back to the "old" pidgin icon, which indicates that new messages arrived?
<bin_bash> atanka, what do you mean
<bin_bash> oh i see
<bin_bash> just change your icon theme
<atanka> where do i do that? in pidgin preferences i just can change the status icon theme, but that does not sound like the correct one?!
<bin_bash> no go to settings > Appearance > Icons
<atanka> ah ok
<atanka> but that will change other icons as well
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> how to run xfce4-cpufreq plugin?
<bin_bash> is there an easy way to change the username that's displayed?
<bin_bash> wihtout changing every path everywhere
<bin_bash> or no
<Sysi> new user
<bin_bash> meh
<EricBlade> hmm.  my wifi is -extremely- poor in xubuntu compared to my prior installs
<Sysi> atheros?
<Sysi> this worked for me: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=115173
<jozefk> well you were right. kubuntu is ugly if you compare it with xubuntu. and it even works better for me. the xubuntu
<jozefk> brb
<EricBlade> Sysi: hmm. that doesn't seem to be the symptoms .. i can't auto-connect to anything, and it only works reliably after a cold boot
<Sysi> well what card do you have? browse it from output of 'lspci' if you don't know
<sagarchalise> hi I cannot ping to my router with a static ip ethernet interface plz help
<EricBlade> Sysi: it's an ath5k
<psycho_oreos> its basically atheros, ath5k = atheros wireless driver under linux (for non 802.11N capable chipsets nor are connected via USB)
<jozefk> is there some dir with wallpapers in xfce just like in gnome and kde?
<zylinder> hiya
<zylinder> could someone please help me with something?
<jozefk> maybe. if we know the problem
<zylinder> I'm not the experienced when it comes to xubuntu and I spent the last two days reading about the busybox-bug
<zylinder> unfortunately none of the answer provided so far have helped me
<zylinder> I installed Xubuntu ~4 days ago
<jozefk> anybody knows if it is possible to have gtalk voice chat working in xubuntu?
<zylinder> and when I started my notebook on Friday it wouldn't boot properly
<zylinder> it just sent me to the busybox ...and that is pretty much my problem
<zylinder> :)
<jozefk> what is that busybox? why xubuntu stopped booting?
<zylinder> I don't kow much about buy box, it's a simple shell
<zylinder> and afaik pops up whenever some important drivers couldn't be loaded
<zylinder> not sure if that is all there is to it
<zylinder> I searched through the forums a bit and people seemed to have that problem in 2008 :(
<zylinder> some of them fixed the busyboy problem by adding or deleting stuff from the menu.lst
<zylinder> whoops *busybox
<TheSheep> jozefk: works for me
<TheSheep> zylinder: can you boot in the recovery mode?
<TheSheep> zylinder: can you boot older kernel?
<zylinder> no
<zylinder> when I boot in recovery mode
<zylinder> it sends me to the busybox
<TheSheep> any message before that?
<zylinder> and I don't have to option to boot an older kernel
<TheSheep> anything relevant in dmesg?
<zylinder> dmesg?
<zylinder> sorry, as I said, I'm really a beginner
<TheSheep> just type 'dmesg' in that busybox
<zylinder> :)
<TheSheep> and look at the last 2 or 3 lines
<jozefk> I installed xubuntu today :)
<zylinder> I cant really. The busy box comes right after I "left" GRUB
<jozefk> TheSheep, how it is works?
<TheSheep> jozefk: just works as advertised after installing the deb
<zylinder> I had to reinstall Xubuntu in order to get everything to boot properly
<TheSheep> zylinder: so it's fixed now?
<jozefk> you mean I have to download the regular google talk app for linux x64 and install and that's it?
<TheSheep> jozefk: not sure about app, I think it's a browser plugin
<zylinder> Sheep: well, no. Not really. I reinstalld it twice now and am now a bit scared to reboot :)
<zylinder> "Busybox V1.1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3 -5ubuntu12) Bult-in shell (ash)
<zylinder> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands"
<jozefk> browser plugin for voice chat?
<TheSheep> zylinder: so it happens every time?
<TheSheep> jozefk: yes
<zylinder> That is the message I'm getting, just with v1.1.17 instead of 1.1.13
<TheSheep> jozefk: on the google talk page
<zylinder> Sheep: yes
<TheSheep> zylinder: and the install finishes correctly?
<zylinder> TheSheep: Yes, I even had the dvd do an integrity check and everyything
<zylinder> TheSheep: It also happened quite randomly the first time aound
<TheSheep> zylinder: so it doesn't happen every time, but randomly?
<TheSheep> zylinder: you can't see any pattern?
<zylinder> TheSheep: haha, yes and no. I installed Xubuntu, it was running fine for a few days. One day I turned it on and I found myself being sent to the BusyBox Shell
<zylinder> TheSheep: After I tried fixing it, I decided to just reinstall
<TheSheep> the busybox usually happens when it fails to mount the root partition
<zylinder> TheSheep: But after the first reboot I was sent to the busybox again
<zylinder> TheSheep: Do you reckon I should check my harddrive?
<zylinder> Or is more likely to be a driver/software problem?
<TheSheep> if it pops up randomly, it may be some hardware failure
<TheSheep> but I can't really tell
<TheSheep> you might want to check your disk
<TheSheep> you can also make sure the uuids in /etc/fstab match the uuids you get by doing ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<zylinder> mh and what would be the easiest way to do that? ;)
<TheSheep> although I can't imagine what might be changing the uuids
<zylinder> erm okay, one second
<TheSheep> do you have another system on that computer?
<zylinder> mh one of them matches, the other one doesn't
<zylinder> TheSheep: No
<zylinder> TheSheep: Just sent you the prompts
<TheSheep> I don't need them
<TheSheep> anyways, you might want to scan the disk for bad blocks
<TheSheep> it takes some time, unfortunately
<zylinder> but didn't u say that the UUIDs should match?
<TheSheep> yes, so just look at them if they match
<TheSheep> actually, I am being silly, your system booted this time, so of course they match
<zylinder> but they dont, do they? only one of them matches the other
<TheSheep> say, does that computer have raid?
<zylinder> the other one is completely differnet
<TheSheep> only one of them needs to match
<TheSheep> the root one
<zylinder> no, it's an old FujistuSiemens notebook
<zylinder> ah alright
<zylinder> How do I scan for bad blocks?
<TheSheep> I can't think of anything else you might check now. If/when it happens again, boot a livecd and we can examine it then
<TheSheep> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/01/howto-check-disk-drive-for-errors-and.html
<zylinder> cheers
<TheSheep> it takes lots of time because ti has to try all spots on the disk, so it basically has to read everything
<zylinder> mh I think I'll give it a shot, how long is "some time"? Are we talking 2-3 hours or 8-10?
<zylinder> (bare in mind my harddrive is merely 80gb)
<TheSheep> I can't really tell, I don't do it often and it depends a lot on the speed of your hard drive
<TheSheep> I'd say 3-8 ;)
<zylinder> TheSheep: alright, hehe
<TheSheep> leave it overnight
<zylinder> will do
<zylinder> thank you very much
<zylinder> oh - what do I do if there are any badblocks?
<zylinder> threaten my hdd with a magnet?
<TheSheep> zylinder: do the second command on that page
<TheSheep> it will then try to move all the data from them to other places, and mark them as broken so that it won't use them again
<zylinder> TheSheep: Will it do that automatically or do I have to type in something afterwards?
<TheSheep> zylinder: just the second command from that web page
<zylinder> TheSheep, alright, brilliant
<zylinder> Thank you
<adlight> i am arch user, now installing xubuntu in vbox. i like it very much
<Unit193> adlight: Sweet! What are you looking to do with it? (I'm guesssing not change main os...)
<adlight> no, i ke testing linux distros
<adlight> I use arch with gnome 3 and open box now on both my computers
<adlight> but i think xfce is very good desktop environment
<Unit193> Did you also try Ubuntu/Unity, Kubuntu and Lubuntu? (Get some contrast)
<adlight> :)
<adlight> i am not a geek
<Sysi> gnome3 works with other WM:s?
<adlight> so i begun with ubuntu
<Unit193> adlight: Doesn't mean you wouldn't have tried to use them
<adlight> and after some years I got to arch
<adlight> @ sysi : i think it does
<adlight> i have tried ubuntu and all other flavours of it
<adlight> @ sysi> it definetely works with openbox
<adlight> I have them both on my computers
<Sysi> hum
<adlight> with others i did not tried yet
<Sysi> would like to try it with xfwm..
<Sysi> even if they made metacity better for it
<Sysi> i'm still propably going with kde-netbook-plasma
<Sysi> if i ever use that netbook anymore
<adlight> I like kde very much
<Unit193> Sysi: Have you tried Unity?
<Sysi> nope
<Sysi> afaik it's like gnome3 but more crashy and worse
<Soupermanito> ok gparted the disks using hiren's boot cd and using the alternate installation cd
<Soupermanito> is there a way to change the transparency of the label on the desktop icons?
<Soupermanito> yes there is
<Soupermanito> thank you Soupermanito
<Soupermanito> your welcome Soupermanito
<dan_l> Hi.
<dan_l> Can anyone confirm or deny that gparted would be present on an xubuntu 11.04 live disk?
<TheSheep> dan_l: it should be there
<Soupermanito> it should
<dan_l> TheSheep:  excellent.  I'm trying to talk a friend through dual booting xp/xubuntu.  Trouble is, he can't shrink the part from within windows
<Soupermanito> OK! i have successfully installed xubuntu 11.04 on my sisters computer!
<dan_l> Soupermanito:  did you install a bunch of packages to spy on her?  Because that's what I'd do.  I kid.
<Soupermanito> :P
<TheSheep> if you start exchanging ideas about it, I'm going to get pissed
<dan_l> I'm kidding.
<dan_l> Seriously.
<Unit193> I know it's on beta2 (Should download a new ISO...)
<Soupermanito> :D everything works out of the box!
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> so i kinda unpluged my box and conected my sister's new install
<mbn_18> Hi, I used Make Startup Disk on xubuntu live image to create a bootable USB ( 11.04 ). but its just not boot. Any idea how to debug this?
<TheSheep> mbn_18: make sure your computer has enabled booting from usb
<TheSheep> mbn_18: in bios settings
<mbn_18> TheSheep: did, tried on two computer ( new I7 & a 3 year HP pavilion )
<mbn_18> tried fd-usb / hd-usb + the other veriation
<mbn_18> I run apt-get update before I tried the process. maybe this broke it?
<TheSheep> I doubt it
<Soupermanito> NOT COOL
<Soupermanito> i've installed cheese
<Soupermanito> it crashed every time i go to the options
<Cube``> how can i change which window manager i want to use?
<Soupermanito> usually whit --replace
<Cube``> ?
<Soupermanito> for example alt-f2 compiz --replace
<Soupermanito> will make compiz your wm
<Soupermanito> or metacity --replace
<Soupermanito> or xfwm4 --replace
<Soupermanito> sup KM0201
<Soupermanito> i have installed xubu 11.04 on my sisters netbook
<KM0201> Soupermanito: yo.
<Soupermanito> and if i install cheese to see the webcam, its too dark and then if i try to co to File or any other menu, the whole X fails and i have to relogin
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i don't know a whole lot about webcams.
<KM0201> have never really messed w/ em
<Soupermanito> now im doing the updates so... dont wanna try stuff
<Soupermanito> Sysi, you there?
<KM0201> my mom just called me w/ the most hilarious computer question ever....she calls says she's trying to access some site, and it says "missing plugin"... if she'd have stopped there, all would have been great, then she says "I've checked, and everything is plugged in properly"
<Soupermanito> hehe
<Soupermanito> thats nothing
<Soupermanito> i've been on houses of people who called because they couldnt connect to the internets
<Soupermanito> they didnt even had contracted an ISP
<Cube``> Soupermanito: but i want that chnage to be permanent
<Soupermanito> Cube``, if you use --replace it usually is
<KM0201> lol
<jozefk> lol KM0201
<moontiger> hi guys
<KM0201> jozefk: i played the good son, and simply chuckled, and told her how to install the plugin
<Cube``> Soupermanito: so u just type that in the termin4l?
<moontiger> how can i install xubuntu without writing a bootloader?
<Soupermanito> Cube``, no alt-f2
<Soupermanito> moontiger, what?
<Cube``> Soupermanito: ut will be be like that if i reboot?
<moontiger> Soupermanito, i want to install xubuntu but i dont want it to write a boot loader
<Sysi> moontiger: installer should have option to install grub to start of root partition instead of mbr
<Soupermanito> Cube``, it should
<moontiger> hmmmmmm is there no option to "dont install boot loader" ?
<Sysi> that's basically same thing
<Cube``> Soupermanito: so for xmonad i type what?
<Sysi> you have grub from other distro already?
<moontiger> Sysi, yes
<Sysi> then the option i suggested should work
<Sysi> with alternate disk you maybe can skip installing it completely
<moontiger> Sysi, but having another boot loader on the xubuntu partition wont screw things up?
<Soupermanito> also doing update-grub should add other systems to ones grub
<moontiger> ahhhhh the alternate ... i will investigate
<moontiger> thnx
<moontiger> Soupermanito, but i may want to remove xubuntu and that would be a problem if i did that
<Soupermanito> Cube``, well go to a terminal and write up xmonad --help and see if it says --replace as option
<Sysi> xmonad needs plugin for that
<Soupermanito> oh, no idea what xmonad is
<Sysi> killall xfwm4 && xmonad & maybe works
<Sysi> tiling wm written in haskell
<Soupermanito> repeat: oh, no idea what xmonad is
<jozefk> moontiger when you come back: backup your MBR and restore after installation :D
<Cube``> Soupermanito: repeat: tiling wm written in haskell :D
<Soupermanito> XD i  still have no idea what that means
<Cube``> its if you actually wanna get stuff done on your pc
<Soupermanito> ok installing libre office XD
<Soupermanito> OK WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?
<Soupermanito> X keeps crashing
<Soupermanito> now whit parole
<Soupermanito> first whit cheese
<Soupermanito> this is wrong
<Soupermanito> really wrong
<Soupermanito> worst part is that i cant really get a dump by running the app from a console, becuse the whole x session will crash
<jozefk> Soupermanito, what's going on with you? :))
<Soupermanito> i just installed 11.04 on a notebook
<Soupermanito> and every time i open a program that uses video, it crashes the whole x
<jozefk> i installed 11.04 on notebook today. x64. didn't try to play any video yet. let me try
<Sysi> Soupermanito: see xorg log
<Sysi> hidden in your home folder iirc
<jozefk> works fine here Soupermanito
<jozefk> no crash no nothing
<David-A> Soupermanito: e.g. ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Soupermanito> reading
<David-A> Soupermanito: have you activated proprietary graphics driver? (sometimes they are better, sometimes not)
<jozefk> my graphic is ATi and yes prop. driver is active
<Soupermanito> i tryed but there are none at jockey
<Soupermanito> will try installing from synaptic
<David-A> Soupermanito: i have ati radeon hd4200 integrated on motherboard, and the proprietary driver didnt work well, i use the opensource one.
<Soupermanito> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Soupermanito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611558/
<jozefk> David-A, are all ATIs on notebooks integrated on MoBo?
<Soupermanito> Sysi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/611558/
<Soupermanito> :(
<David-A> jozefk: i dont know, probably most, maybe not all
<jozefk> how to know which one is and which one is not?
<Soupermanito> worst part is that the error happened when i tried to close the window
<Sysi> Soupermanito: first try reboot, check if you should install propietary drivers
<Soupermanito> will do, installin libreoffice
<Soupermanito> k brb
<Soupermanito> this is bad
<Soupermanito> x keeps crashin
<Soupermanito> i tried several kinds of video formats
<Soupermanito> and they all crash x's
<Sysi> what player/output
<Sysi> your xorg log looked really bad btw
<Soupermanito> tried parole
<Soupermanito> and cheese
<psyklown> it seems my session keeps saving without the option being selected. ideas how to remedy this?
<Sysi> symlink ~/.cache/sessions to /dev/null
<Soupermanito> uninstalled it already
<Sysi> what graphics card/driver?
<Soupermanito> the problem is, im playing a video, it works, i close the video window the whole X crashs
<Soupermanito> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<Sysi> ugh, i guess that isn't good with drivers
<Sysi> you could try gnome-mplayer and different outputs
<Soupermanito> what do you mean by outputs?
<Sysi> how do you produce video to the screen
<Sysi> with what technology
<Soupermanito> O_o
<Sysi> gnome-mplayer has nice dropdown-menu to try different options
<Sysi> graphics stuff is complicated, i know about that much
<Soupermanito> the problem comes when trying to open options menus too
<Soupermanito> the whole x crash
<Sysi> you could google for solutions to dealing with that GPU
<Soupermanito> im doing that
<Soupermanito> GAAAAAAAAAAA
<Soupermanito> im going to cry
<Soupermanito> this is so so so obnoxious
<Sysi> *patpat*
<Soupermanito> D:
<Soupermanito> now everithing crashes after 1second of video play
<Soupermanito> what the, i dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<David-A> Soupermanito: did you enable/disable proprietary driver? does it chash sooner with a hi res video and later with a low res video?
<David-A> Soupermanito: sorry i missed youve left
<Soupermanito> ok
<Soupermanito> this is just bad
<Soupermanito> simply and absolutely bad
<Soupermanito> now i've lost sound
<Soupermanito> this is really bad
<jozefk> it seems your notebook doesn't like xubuntu
<Soupermanito> it seems
<Soupermanito> well that was a lost of time
<jozefk> did u try other xfce distros?
<jozefk> live distros
<Soupermanito> will reinstall win xp again
<Soupermanito> nah
<Soupermanito> not worth it
<jozefk> xp? lol
<jozefk> try zenwalk 7 before xp
<Soupermanito> thanks anyway
<jozefk> it's live also
<jozefk> xp is history
<Soupermanito> i wont download another iso, it takes too much time
<Soupermanito> xp is good enough for this computer
<jozefk> zenwalk is worth or that time
<jozefk> and if the pc is old there are other nice distros for old pc
<jozefk> like bodhi for example
<jozefk> wattos
<jozefk> crunchbang
<jozefk> etc.
<Soupermanito> they will have the same issues whit this via video
<Soupermanito> things will brake again
<jozefk> whats your graphic card?
<Soupermanito> im sorry, i dont want to erase this, but this computer is just not linux compatible
<Soupermanito> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<jozefk> what's that?
<Soupermanito> apparently i need to edit xorg.conf to add openchrome as the video driver but surprise! no xorg.conf on 11.04!
<jozefk> no xorg.conf? then add it manually.
<Soupermanito> added xorg.conf to /etc/X11 and added the driver and surprise! nothing happened! and i lost sound!
<Soupermanito> just, too, much
<jozefk> I would never go for XP on old computers. or for XP  at all, in general :)
<Soupermanito> will install 7
<Soupermanito> pro
<Soupermanito> i hate doing that
<jozefk> there are so many great linux distros...
<Soupermanito> indeed
<Soupermanito> this one is awesome
<jozefk> win7 will work on that?
<Soupermanito> but it won't work
<Soupermanito> yes it originally came whit vista
<Soupermanito> well see you later
<jozefk> then why don't you dual boot win7 and linux?
<jozefk> ...
<jozefk> :)
<Soupermanito> what did you said jozefk ?
<Soupermanito> :) im on my box now
<Soupermanito> XD
<jozefk> I said: why don't you dual boot win7 and linux?
<Soupermanito> because linux wont work
<Soupermanito> aint you reading?
<jozefk> xubuntu won't work
<Soupermanito> its my sister computer, she aint so techy
<jozefk> that's what I see
<jozefk> there are hundreds of distros and DEs
<Soupermanito> yes i know, but if stuff crashes...
<Soupermanito> wait
<Soupermanito> wait
<Soupermanito> i can try 10.04
<jozefk> I would not do that. I would try other distros. i'm 100% sure some would work.
<Soupermanito> thats what im trying, other distros
<jozefk> 10.04 is not other distro :)
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> yes yes it is
<David-A> Soupermanito: i missed you 20 mins ago and i wasnt clear about this: did you enable/disable proprietary driver? does it chash sooner with a hi res video and later with a low res video?
<Soupermanito> it crashes all the time
<Soupermanito> after 2 seconds of video
<Soupermanito> or if i try to even place the mouse over - [] X  buttons
<jozefk> if win7 can work on that laptop then gnome and kde can work also :)
<David-A> tried enable or disable proprietary?
<Soupermanito> yes
<Soupermanito> created the xorg.conf file
<Soupermanito> added driver openchrome, etc
<Soupermanito> none worked
<Soupermanito> i have just gived up
<David-A> it wasnt stable enough to run menu>system>hardwaredrivers or synaptic?
<Soupermanito> i did that
<Soupermanito> the only problem was whit video playing and sound
<bin_bash> what's the command to check the temps?
<David-A> Soupermanito: so you could enable and disable proprietary with hardwaredrivers and playing video crashes x in both cases?
<Soupermanito> yes
<Soupermanito> i have already given up David-A, installing 7 whit the proper license because pirating is wrong
<jozefk> :)
<john_rambo> Trying to connect Dlink ADSL Router GLB 802 C via USB   ...... http://pastebin.com/ADQgksft  I am using another PC now ...ready to follow instructions
<jozefk> :)))
#xubuntu 2012-05-14
<wahlsieger> how do I change the window manager in xubuntu?
<ochosi> wahlsieger: go to settings-manager > window-manager > choose a different theme from the list
<wahlsieger> no, I don't want a different theme. I want compiz instead of xfwm4.
<ochosi> i see, in that case install compiz and run "compiz --replace"
<ochosi> but you'll also need either metacity or emerald for the window-decorations
<wahlsieger> and put "compiz --replace" in autostart?
<ochosi> hmwell, there are different solutions for having compiz autostarted, you can also fiddle with the session
<ochosi> which is usually more effective, because if you throw this into the autostart, then first xfwm4 will start, and in a second step be replaced by compiz
<ochosi> but better to search the interwebs for tutorials, i haven't done this in ages
<wahlsieger> kk, thanks
<ochosi> np
<theoN^> Hi, I updated to 12.04 when it came out 2 weeks ago (or so?) on my pc and laptop ... on my pc everything went smoothly but on my laptop however I ran into a problem where I get stuck at the loading screen (right before the login screen) ... no matter how long I wait, it won't go any further than that. What should I do to fix this? I've been getting by with a dual boot for the last weeks, but I really need to fix it actually
<astraljava> theoN^: Can you hit Ctrl + Alt + F1 while it's loading, and see the console printout? Alternatively, you could change grub boot parameters and set 'nosplash' and lose the 'quiet' from it to have more information about the boot process.
<xubuntu789> necesito ayuda
<ochosi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<cousteau> hi, is there a way to change the behavior of the Caps Lock key?  e.g. set it to behave as a Compose key
<ochosi> you mean globally or app-specific?
<cousteau> globally
<cousteau> CapsLock is a useless key imo and I might find a better use of it if it were a compose key
<aquix> I know how to disable caps lock.  what is a composekey btw?
<cousteau> well, it's a key that allows you to generate different characters by composing 2 characters
<cousteau> for example, I think the sequence   Compose, /, o   generates an ø
<aquix> ah, ok       I'm norwegian, I allready have an ø Ø    :)
<cousteau> yeah, well, I don't but I have AltGr-o for that
<aquix> think you might have to  use xmodmap, but don't know how.   For just disbling caps lock the command is: /usr/bin/setxkbmap -option "ctrl:nocaps"
<cousteau> actually I have lots of nice characters in AltGr-something not in Windows  :)
<aquix> windows? what is that? don't understand
<aquix> coffee..brb
<cousteau> it's an esoteric operating system used at work and that is pre-installed in some computers so that you can download linux
<cousteau> which reminds me...  time to tweak my keyboard distribution.  Any tip on who should I contact for suggestions on my distribution?  freedesktop maybe?
<cousteau> hmm, weird, xubuntu ignores my mouse pointer settings.  Hand and I use the whiteglass theme but the normal arrow pointer doesn't
<cousteau> (actually it does on Firefox)
<cousteau> (but not on the rest of programs)
<cousteau> ...oh, it does on the desktop
<aquix>  yeah, I have had troubles with that on some distros. use the command:    sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<aquix> might have to log out and in too
<cousteau> there are 6 alternatives
<cousteau> ...oh, I just select the theme I like
<aquix> I usually use the kde mouse pointer, and they work in everything except firefox before I set it in gui and use the command.
<cousteau> (guess this is a system-wide option rather than a user-wide, but ok)
<aquix> not sure. only have one user.
<cousteau> don't feel like restarting GUI now...  will see if it worked later
<cousteau> it's easy.  Uses sudo?  yes: system wide; no: user wide;  end
<aquix> haven't thought about it that way..    hmm
<aquix> but when I do, your right
<Fab__> Hi there
<Fab__> I'm on a laptop, a bit old, 2004-2005, with 1Go RAM, 1,4Ghz processor and still I can't play videos properly, either with VLC, Parole, or SMPlayer, could someone help me fixing it please?
<aquix> have you installed the video card drivers?
<joeythesaint> What's the problem?  Maybe you don't actually have the required codecs for the videos?
<aquix> vlc eats them all
<joeythesaint> FWIW, I've never had what I would consider good performance out of the flash video on Youtube back in the day.
<joeythesaint> HTML5 has made life considerably better on that front.
<aquix> flash is a pain alright
<Sysi> that CPU might not be capable
<joeythesaint> Dunno, that sounds similar to my Dell Mini 10 and it plays most anything I throw at it.
<joeythesaint> Maybe the N410 is that much more capable, not sure.
<aquix> we played videos on laptops in 2001. and 1,4Ghz isn't that bad. I'm guessing he needs drivers for his gfx
<Fab__> sorry I don't know, where could I get the best drivers? and I'm a total noob at Linux/Xubuntu
<Fab__> videos used to play  pretty ok when on Win XP so, yeah I gues the material isn't what's causing this
<Fab__> and sorry for the delay, I was reading sth else
<Fab__> And the exact problem is : the audio seems fine but video is all slowed down and sort of laggy, with "jumps"
<Fab__> It's a HP Compaq nx7010 if that may help
<PhorceP> Using Xubuntu 12.04 and I want to either switch to lightdm-gtk-greeter or just eliminate the need to login, but when I switch to it in lightdm.conf X doesn't start.
<aquix> Fab__  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNX7010
<aguitel> Fab__, read :http://www.nanonanonano.net/linux/debiannx7010
<Fab__> allright I'm gonna read that, TY guys
<aquix> I guess it an ati card, allways fun.
<Sysi> old ati is better than old nvidia
<aguitel> yes it need fglrx
<Fab__> Ok, so first link tells me everything's fine between my laptop and Xubuntu
<Fab__> what's fglrx actually?
<baizon> that are the amd closed source video driver
<baizon> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Fab__> yeah but Its for AMD grahic cards
<baizon> yes it is
<baizon> dont have to use it when you dont have an amd card :)
<Fab__> actually I'm not 100% sure what card I have, I'm a total noob, told you, but from what I remember I have an ATI Radeon
<baizon> Fab__: lspci
<baizon> or install a tool that shows the information about your hardware
<aquix> AMD bought ATI some years back.
<Fab__> yeah it's ATI
<Fab__> oh ok
<Fab__> I didn't even know ATI was with AMD
<Fab__> so I need to install & run flgrx
<aquix> Fab__  could you install inxi real quick?        in terminal            sudo apt-get install inxi
<Fab__> doing it right now
<aquix> cool, I'll show you something when done
<Fab__> E: impossible to find the package
<aquix> hmm. xubuntu 12.04?
<Fab__> yup
<aquix> it's in the repos. try software center or synaptic
<aquix> btw   inxi is a cool   terminal program that shows system information
<aquix> 5 min smokes
<Fab__> synaptics doesn't find it
<aquix> ok no worries
<aquix> try this instead, type here in chat        /exec  lspci | grep VGA
<Fab__> typed it, nothing came out of it
<aquix>  /exec  lspci | grep VGA
<aquix> too many spaces, try this   and no space infront of the /                          /exec  lspci | grep VGA
<Fab__> in terminal i get sth, not here, you want that?
<aquix> paste it here in the chat
<Fab__> cant copy/paste from terminal, apparently, but I can give  the info
<aquix> paste this           /exec  lspci | grep VGA
<Fab__>            /exec  lspci | grep VGA
<aquix> and now with no space in front
<Fab__> even on deleting the spaces, nothing happens
<aquix> paste it like it is but with no spaces in front of /exec          /exec  lspci | grep VGA
<aquix> or xchat can't know it's a commans
<Pici> not every irc client supports /exec
<Fab__> I pasted it the way you told me, just nothing happens
<aquix> what irc client do you use?
<Fab__> fabien@fabien-Compaq-nx7010-DJ342T-UUG:~$ lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<Pici> They're using the freenode webchat.
<Pici> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> ^ That might be helpful in the future.
<Fab__> now ok, I changed terminal, and I can copy/paste
<Fab__> so you have the result I get
<phunyguy> #ubuntu-offtopic
<phunyguy> fail
<aquix> try   /j in front
<magnus> ;)
<aquix> Fab__   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<aquix> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<Fab__> I'm DLing fglrx
<aquix> hope it works..  :p
<aguitel> Fab__, sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<aguitel> Fab__, and then:sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<Fab__> fabien@fabien-Compaq-nx7010-DJ342T-UUG:~$ sudo amdconfig --initial -f amdconfig: No supported adapters detected
<aguitel> Fab__, with the first step ,any errors?
<Fab__> no
<Fab__> first step went fine
<aguitel> take a look in xorg.conf
<aguitel> Fab__, try restarting
<Fab__> where's xorg.conf? cant open it from terminal command
<aguitel> Fab__, first time in ubuntu?
<Fab__> yep
<Fab__> in any open source OS as a matter of fact
<aguitel> need to read some things before make change in the system
<Fab__> I'm all ear
<aguitel> is better for you to understand how ubuntu works
<aguitel> xorg is part of x windows system
<Fab__> sure I'm working on it, but there's so much
<aguitel> yes
<aguitel> but everybody make one time in the live
<Fab__> I know there's a Xorg or Xvesa system (learnt it from PupLinux Live-CD)
<Fab__> thing is I know nothing at all :p (almost)
<aguitel> Fab__, sudo leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aguitel>  and pastebin
<Fab__> I need to type pastebin?
<Pici> xorg.conf no longer exists in a default (x)Ubuntu install. xorg will honor your settings if you put them in there though.
<Fab__> the file isn't empty, cause yesterday some guy here already tried to help me but couldn't finish before it was too late
<Pici> Fab__: okay :)
<aguitel> Fab__, make in terminal: sudo aticonfig --initial
<Fab__> there's this Section "Device"     Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"     Driver          "ati"     # Hyödyllisiä kaikille ATI/AMD-korteille     Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" # ilman tätä käytössä on ati-ajurilla toistaiseksi vanhempi XAA     Option "DynamicClocks" "true" # virransäästöominaisuus joka ei ole oletuksena kytketty tällä hetkellä päälle     # Seuraavat vain Mobilit
<Fab__>  done
<aguitel> Fab__, any error?
<Fab__> actually no, since nothing happens
<aguitel> Fab__, need to restart
<Fab__> nothing I can see at least
<Fab__> ok
<Fab__> restart the whole computer, not just the session?
<aguitel> Fab__, whole
<Fab__> ok brb
<Fab__> I'm back
<aguitel> i see
<aguitel> any errors
<Fab__> As I haven't run anything, nope, not yet :p But I can try a video to see if there's any improvement
<aguitel> try video
<Fab__> Oh gosh it's fine
<Fab__> ty !
<Fab__> It's just as perfect as it should be
<aguitel> ok
<Fab__> but... I haven't entirely understood what I did, so... just in case the same problem would happen again, could you repeat? :p I think I might write this down somewhere
<aguitel> need to read ubuntu/debian wiki about your video card
<aguitel> wait
<Fab__> ATI Radeon RV 250 is what I have
<aguitel> Fab__, do you know ubuntu is based in debian?
<aguitel> may wiki page from debian are working in ubuntu
<Fab__> heard something like that but I dont know what Debian is actually
<aguitel> this is one:http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
<aguitel> debian is ubuntu less frendly
<aguitel> that is ok ?
<aguitel> Fab__, try to not change anything in the notebook until you read and understang what are doing
<naDah> so my installation started to act weird this morning, 45 minutes ago it totally went haywire without me doing anything
<naDah> good times
<cousteau> anyone else having this bug in 12.04?  #984878
<cousteau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/984878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984878 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "Add annotation button missing" [Low,In progress]
<cousteau> ubottu, you don't say!
<ubottu> cousteau: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fab__> Okay I won't touch a thing as long as it works fine
 * cousteau was expecting the bot to recognize "#984878" as a bug id
<aguitel> Fab__, ok
<naDah> can't say that i have but alt + tab for cycling windows stopped working
<cousteau> I don't know if #984878 was already fixed on Ubuntu but not Xubuntu or if it wasn't fixed at all
<cousteau> ...maybe my server is outdated, I'm not using the main ones
<knome> cousteau, "bug abc", where abc is bug number :)
<cousteau> knome, yeah, managed to figure that out, thanks :)
<cousteau> So, is anyone able to add annotations in Evince?
<aquix> Fab__  there is a wiki for ubuntu presice http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<cousteau> ok, so "In progress" sounds like "we are already fixing this and a fixed version will be released soon", right?
<knome> cousteau, well, it's kind of like that, but there is not yet any promises when it's fixed, or if it is fixed at all (some issues tend to be more complex than thought, and that might mean they are postponed to future)
<cousteau> knome, afaik the bug has already been fixed in evince, so I'd guess they only have to apply the patch
<knome> cousteau, in that case, yeah, it should be out relative soonish. when it's "fix committed", it's really close
<cousteau> actually the state is "GTK+: fix released; gtk+3.0: fix commited; Precise: in progress"
<knome> :)
<REK_007> knome: is there a way we can manually update to XFCE 4.10 ?
<REK_007> i mean since 12.04 still new I didnt get a lot of results off google
<knome> REK_007, the ~xubuntu-devel PPA, but remember that it is not officially supported
<REK_007> knome: can you tell me what can go wrong at the maximum>?
<REK_007> and can i revert back if a problem arises?
<knome> REK_007, it can render your computer unusable. that's not expected, but the PPA is not tested, and we can't guarantee what happens when you use it
<REK_007> okies :)
<knome> REK_007, yeah, you are able to revert
<REK_007> than worth a try :)
<REK_007> then*
<craigbass1976> in gnome and unity, I was able to mount up (via ssh) a remote directory.  Is there a gui way to do that in xfce?
<PhorceP> craigbass1976: yes, Gigolo
<earspliT> its also not difficult using sshfs
<earspliT> its as simple as
<earspliT> sshfs [user@server] [directory to mount]
<earspliT> enter your password and go check out the folder in thunar
<action09> hi anyone has an idea on how to get this theme ? http://voyager.legtux.org/
<action09> please
<action09> is it awn and some theme ?
<action09> i mean, it is awn ..but how to get this approximatively :)
<craigbass1976> earspliT, that's what I ended up doing.  there's a link in the dir that I'm mounting up though, (blah is a link to /var/www/blah) and so that's not working so well.  I'm guessing it's pointing at a local /var/www/blah, which doesn't exist.
<craigbass1976> And is there a way, when hitting Open on various programs, to skip the whole Recently Used files thing and just show me what's there?
<action09> ubuntu one is configured at installation ?
<action09> available.. i mean
<Unit193> You can install it, but you'd have to do it after you install the system as it doesn't come with Xubuntu.
<action09> ok thanks
<action09> !
<tomasz> Hi. How can I blacklist a program from being started?
<knome> uninstall it?
<laite> tomasz: application menu - Settings - settings manager - session and startup - application autostart
<tomasz> It's not there. It's "smfpd". It's installed with Samsung laser printer driver and listens for devices connected through LPT. It does LOTS of unwanted job and eats battery.
<aguitel> remove it
<laite> tomasz: check /etc/init.d/smfpd
<laite> (open with text editor)
<laite> tomasz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1450610.html
<tomasz> Done! Thank you :) There was info in it how to disable its execution.
<laite> np :)
<bipolar> Is anyone using session-wrapper in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf? I can't seem to use anything there without it dumping back to the login screen.
<PhorceP> bipolar: if you can get lightdm to actually read lightdm.conf and reliably start on boot with lightdm-gtk-greeter then you're ahead of me
<bipolar> PhorceP, oh, boy. Well, I have it working with a script in session-setup-script, but that runs as root.
<bipolar> PhorceP, and I needed to use sudo on that line.
<PhorceP> bipolar: what greeter are you using?
<bipolar> PhorceP, greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<PhorceP> bipolar: k, I just found another typo in my config so I'll get back to this later...thanks
<PhorceP> how I can make two typos in four short lines of config is inexcusable
<bipolar> It looks like I can drop user scripts into /etc/X11/Xsession.d to have them run as user automatically... so I don't need session-wrapper anyway. Does that help you at all PhorceP?
<xubuntu677> xubuntu freezes on the wireless part of the installation any ideas on what to do?
<holstein> xubuntu677: i would not use it.. just dont use internet during the install
<holstein> use the alternate iso even if you cant "get around" it
<xubuntu677> it still freezes when i say i dont want to enable wireless
<holstein> xubuntu677: and the alternate iso?
<xubuntu677> what is different about the alternate iso?
<holstein> xubuntu677: its text based... AFAIK, it wont do anything with the wireless like that... any messages?
<xubuntu677> wont text based be hard though? i am not experienced with linux
<knome> xubuntu677, it asks the same questions
<xubuntu677> will it install just the same?
<xubuntu677> hello?
<holstein> xubuntu677: in theory, it will actually work, and not hang up where you are having issues
<holstein> xubuntu677: try and be patient here.. its a volunteer organization :)
<xubuntu677> okay well i will let you know thanks guys
<holstein> xubuntu677: you can turn the wireless off
<holstein> xubuntu677: disable in the bios... hit the switch.. for example
<xubuntu677> sorry i am not really familiar with bios or linux this is my first install and i am going to have it as my only OS i will try the alternate iso and see if that works
<holstein> xubuntu677: sure.. do what you feel comfortable with
<holstein> there should be a wireless switch somewhere that turns the wifi card off
<xubuntu677> a wireless switch on the alternate install? or are you talking about the bios? sorry easily confused but i appreciate your help
<holstein> xubuntu677: in talking about on the machine
<holstein> if the wireless device is hanging up, dont choose to install *anything* viw wifi or othwerwise from the installer, and turn the device off
<holstein> you can try that while you wait on the alternate iso to come in
<xubuntu677> yes i know it is disabled already still freezes going to try the alternate iso :)
<holstein> xubuntu677: the hardware is disabled?
<holstein> xubuntu677: are you certain?.. its unlikely the wifi is "freezing" the install if there is no wifi
<xubuntu677> i am certain it normally has a light but i turned it off by hitting FN and the wireless symbol
<holstein> xubuntu677: then, id say you have another situation... are you able to get to the desktop live?
<xubuntu677> yes i am able to get it live this also happens with ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu677: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu677: you should expect the same performance from the same kernels no matter what the DE is
<xubuntu677> oh okay i think it may be due to my HDD
<holstein> similar performance, .. the same hardware support
<holstein> xubuntu677: yup.. HDD or memory... you should be albe to test both from the live CD
<xubuntu677> well first i will try the alternate then test from the live cd
<xubuntu677> how will i know what is wrong from the live cd?
<holstein> xubuntu677: you can run a memory test, and a hard drive test
<xubuntu677> i know but how will i know if there is a problem after the test?
<holstein> xubuntu677: you can read the results, and interpret the data... usually it says something like "bad" or "failed".. something with english words that are rather helpful
<xubuntu677> okay thanks very much
<xubuntu677> now its freezing after pressing enter on the install xubuntu on the alternate disk
<holstein> well, there are several "constants" that i see... the internet you are using to download, the optical drive, and the machine you are putting it on
<holstein> you could be downloading bad images
<holstein> !md5
<ChristopherNG> hey folks whats going on here
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> you could have bad hardware, USB stick or optical drive... whatever you are using to install
<xubuntu677> okay i will try burn another disc?
<xubuntu677> anybody know any good software to burn an iso on windows?
<holstein> xubuntu677: i would confirm the md5 sum
<xubuntu677> windows xp
<holstein> !md5 | xubuntu677
<ubottu> xubuntu677: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<boromir> Hi. Have anyone noticed that Xubuntu 12.04,run a little bit slower than Ubuntu on newer hardware?
<holstein> boromir: i have not...
<PhorceP> ok, fixed the problem with lightdm-gtk-greeter not starting by manually starting lightdm with the correct config in place.  I think this is an artifact of updating from xubuntu 10.10 to 12.04 (and the versions between)
<boromir> holstein_, i have that problem,it freeze some times,and i can see the difference  on ubuntu, ubuntu didn't freeze not one until now
<PhorceP> and even when it wasn't working (before I realized I needed to manually start lightdm) it WAS reading the config file because it would work when I switched the greeter
<holstein> boromir: xubuntu is ubuntu... are you talking about ubuntu 12.04 and xubuntu 12.04? it would be more likely you are using/booting 2 different kernels and getting differnt results rather than DE's
<boromir> holstein_,same kernel ,3.2.0-24 i think on same laptop,dual boot xubuntu and ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> boromir: then i would look for another reason.. some pacakge or module.. or graphics driver.. unity vs. XFCE is not plausible to me
<holstein> package*
<boromir> holstein_,xfce supposed to be faster than gnome shell desktop environment,so need to be faster,2*core cpu,4gb ram is fast,  Thanks for your answers
<xubuntu614> can anybody help me? i have been having trouble installing xubuntu because it kept freezing on the wirless step of the installation so it was suggested to use the alternate iso which i have done and it worked for a few steps but after i entered my password of choice i am just stuck with a blue screen?
<tom__> i am having trouble installing xubuntu it even freezes using the alternate ISO
<Lachezar> Hello all... I can't blank a CD-RW and I can't burn an ISO image under xubuntu with xfburn. How come?
<David-A> Lachezar: what does it say the problem is? you did "burn img" and not "compose data cd"? you selected the right device (if you have two)?
<Lachezar> David-A: Both 'Butn Image' and 'Blank CD-RW' are grayed-out.
<Lachezar> I had to resort to log-out, and use cdrecord from the text terminal to complete the job...
<Gurrag> 2 questions: "Is there any way to make the window resize border on greybird-compact theme more than 1px?" and "How do I get the `Window Buttons` panel item to respect my panel width and not overflow off the side?"
<Gurrag> lol okay "design decision" it was, re: question 1
<Gurrag> brb, heading home
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to switch users?  Right now, my wife and I lock the screen, the select new login from the pop up that happens when we move the mouse.
<David-A> There is a "User switch" panel applet.
<craigbass1976> David-A, I don't see it
<ChristopherNG> craigbass1976: can you please help me
<craigbass1976> ChristopherNG, perhaps.  WHat are you after?
<ChristopherNG> craigbass1976: i need help trying to secure my ports
<ChristopherNG> brb
<craigbass1976> ChristopherNG, they should be fairly secure from the get go, as long as you don't have a bunch of services running
#xubuntu 2012-05-15
<craigbass1976> David-A, sudo apt-get install xfswitch-plugin  ?  Is that what I'm missing?
<David-A> craigbass1976: probably yes, i didnt install it explicitly but got it via xfce4-goodies, i think.
<David-A> ChristopherNG: you can test if you have open ports with shields-up. go to http://www.grc.com/ , click shieldsUP, scroll down, click shieldsUP, read use conditions, click proceed, and then click "file sharing" or "common ports" or "all ports" (long time)
<gurrag> How do I set the "Window Buttons" panel item not to overflow off the side of the taskbar [i.e. pushing other panel items off the screen] ?
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> you cant
<ChristopherNG> David-A: thank you
<GridCube> what i do is: 1) use the grouping ability (all the related windows will have their own group task icon) or 2) untick the "show icon labels" option so the task icons are smaller
<GridCube> gurrag, ^
<gurrag> dang, really?
<gurrag> did they fix that in 4.10 of XFCE at all?
<GridCube> dunno
<gurrag> the joy of open source heh
<gurrag> thanks though
<GridCube> :) good luck
<calligar> hello?
<calligar> anyone here?
<calligar> 103 ppl and no one can respond?
<Unit193> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<calligar> o yes
<calligar> ppl here, yes!
<Unit193> Error, I am not a people.
<Unit193> Anywho, what's up?
<calligar> .....
<calligar> i m in need of some help...
<calligar> *I am in need of some help, sorry.
<calligar> heres my problem....
<calligar> i kinda did a little repartitioning with windows, and now i have a windows error that requires "repairing" the pc...this was caused because I put xubuntu 12.04 on the first harddrive (my pc apparently has 2 500 gb hard drives), so, to shorten this up and get to the point, im trying to back up my pc w/ a program called lucky backup (which my friend suggested i use), however, the internet is EXTREMELY slow on things like firefox, while s
<calligar> therefore, i cant get this program
<calligar> i have an intel centrino-n + wimax 6150 (or somethin similar to that) wireless card if that helps
<calligar> windows 7 (before i moved the partition) connected to the internet just fine, so do all my other labtops (like the one im using now)
<calligar> therefore, i no its definately xubuntu
<calligar> im jus wonderin, is there a alternate easy way to get the program luckybackup w/o means of internet (on that computer), or is there an easy way to fix the internet connection problem?
<calligar> id prefer to fix the internet connection if thats possible...
<calligar> uh.....u still there unit?
<calligar> :(
<calligar> anyone?
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877120 That's one long one, but may help.
<Unit193> (I also hit http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/internet-slow-ubuntu-windows/ if that counts)
<calligar> kk...
<calligar> i tried it
<calligar> only prob is....my kernal is iwlwifi, not ath9k, therefore its not workin for me...
<calligar> (read from the first link you gave me, not the second one)
<calligar> !
<calligar> sry, im being a noob, i didnt read all the website....my bad
<calligar> ?
<calligar> o btw....heres the forum im readin thru to try to fix my problem...hopin this is wat ultimately fixes it...
<calligar> sry, rong person
<bipolar> has anyone been able to get kiosk mode to work? I can get items to show as locked in xfce4-settings-editor, but they are not really locked. For instance if I try to lock the panel so it can't be moved, it can be unlocked and moved by the user.
<calligar> out of curiousity, y r u trying to lock the items?
<ToZ> bipolar, see: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6675
<calligar> ah kk, jw...
<bipolar> ToZ, It looks like I can only lock the panel down by locking the whole channel. The entire thing needs to be locked and the user can't customize anything on the panel at all. :(
<calligar> r u sure? theres nothin else u can do?
<bipolar> calligar, I am able to lock the whole thing down, but locking individual properties doesn't seem to have any effect at all.
<bipolar> even though the xfce docs say it should be possible.
<ToZ> bipolar, what do you mean by locking individual properties?
<bipolar> ToZ, for instance, just the ability to move the panel.
<bipolar> <property name="position-locked" type="bool" value="true" unlocked="root"/>
<ToZ> bipolar, that doesn't lock panel position?
<bipolar> ToZ, no. xfce4-settings-editor shows the property as being locked, but the user can still change it.
<ToZ> bipolar, perhaps a bug report at bugzilla.xfce.org?
<bipolar> ToZ, could be.
<calligar> YES!!!!
<calligar> i finally got it to work....
<calligar> Unit193: tyvm, i can now proceed
<Unit193> Glad that pointed you in the right direction then!
<calligar> Unit193: and to think all the googling i had to do w/ lil to no help....yet the FIRS link u give me is the one w/ the answer....
<calligar> Unit193: again, saved me a lot of effort, ty
<Unit193> Sure, anytime.
<ChristopherNg> Unit193: identify yourself please
<calligar> ?
<Unit193> Excuse me?
<ChristopherNg> What is the meaning of Unit 193?
<Unit193> That's unclear by your first request, and offtopic anyway.
<ChristopherNg> Well Unit 731 was a racist Japanese Unit that did experiments on Chinese people, I just wanted to make sure that this 193 wasnt related to that in anyway.
<pleia2> ChristopherNg: please take this elsewhere
<ChristopherNg> As that would violate the freenode policy for racist or offensive terms.
<ChristopherNg> pleia2: yes we should take it to offtopic but im going to sleep. Just pointing out that freenode policy should be ahdered to fully.
<Unit193> 731 != 193, and not the place anyway.
<pleia2> ChristopherNg: you are being really inappropriate, please stop
<ChristopherNg> Like I said im going to sleep i could careless, I was just making sure that freenode policy was being upheld, Nn
<calligar> Unit193:  out of curiousity...is it n incompatable driver w/ SOME wireless n cards, and thats y n has to b disabled (i m jus curious as to how disabling n fixed the problem)
<Unit193> I haven't looked it up, have no N cards.
<calligar> well, im out, cya
<x__> Hello - i am searching for a windows XP Luna windows manager theme - BUT i coudn't find any - the are some themes but i can not find a windows manager theme - i need to make xubuntu look like windows xp luna - i am using xUbunutu 12.4
<knome> it's possible there isn't any
<knome> (and btw, it's 12.04, year.month)
<x__> sorry - i do not understand what does : 12.04, year.month mean
<knome> 12 for 2012, 04 for april :)
<x__> aaa - i am new to xubunut
<x__> i almost can't believe that there are no Windows XP windows manager themes - there are thousand of themes ...
<gordonjcp> why would you want it to look like Windows XP?
<gordonjcp> one reason for there being no themes based on XP is that they might infringe on Microsoft's IP
<x__> i am new to xubunutu and also my colleagues - a windows xp theme will make our transitions to xubuntu more easy
<gordonjcp> no, it won't
<gordonjcp> nothing will work anything like the way it does in XP
<gordonjcp> making it look like XP won't help with that
<gordonjcp> if anything, it'll just confuse you
<Sysi> isn't some default theme quite close to XP
<x__> why are used to see a blue windows bar - and also we are used to some icons ..
<gordonjcp> x__: then you need to get used to something different
<x__> and also - i must say that i like windows xp theme
<x__> i like the colors
<gordonjcp> well, there's no accounting for taste
<gordonjcp> x__: I only started using XP very recently, at work
<x__> there are a LOT of themes that make xubunutu look like OSX but no luna thee ...
<gordonjcp> I can't really say I like it
<gordonjcp> it's garish and clunky
<gordonjcp> "Windows XP Professional"
<gordonjcp> "Professional" it says, but it looks like the set design for a children's TV programme
<x__> i understand - but i was working on windows for allmost 20 :)
<x__> 20 years
<knome> Sysi, i don't think they are "default" anymore :)
<Sysi> oh right, are they in some package then?
<knome> xfce(4)-themes?
<gordonjcp> x__: like I say, making the UI elements look like Windows won't make it any easier to get used to
<x__> where can i find Redmond-xp theme ? is it in some package ?
<knome> x__, try xfwm4-themes
<ochosi> x__: you can also try to download this one: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/win4ubuntu+windows+xp?content=114453
<knome> x__, but i agree with gordonjcp - many themes are pretty close, and as long as the window buttons are in the same order, i'm sure people won't have too much problems with that
<ochosi> x__: i haven't used it personally though (and one comment says "my settings are RUINED" :p)
 * knome gets shivers
<x__> redmond xp IS in xfwm4-themes package - thank you
<loule> hi
<loule> has anyone tried deeply xfce on xubuntu 4.10?
<loule> another try, better sentence :) has anyone tried xfce 4.10 on 12.04 ?
<baizon> loule: im using it
<loule> is it working great?
<loule> from fresh install or upgrade?
<Marzata> fresh install?
<Sysi> Marzata: from cd, not upgraded from previous version/lts
<loule> yes
<loule> i m really interested in triing it but don't have time to reinstall if this break anything
<loule> baizon : any feedback ?
<Sysi> it's in official xubuntu dev's ppa so basically guys supporting xubuntu support it with 4.10 too
<Sysi> and you can revert quite easily with package manager
<loule> yes, but really don't have time to revert if big troubles comin... ( maybe some kind of laziness too.. :) )
<Sysi> still maybe better stay old unless you really want something from it
<knome> loule, then don't use the ppa.
<knome> Sysi, and well, not really. (re: xfce 4.10 support in 12.04)
<Marzata> you can get 4.10 fresh install from an iso?
<knome> Sysi, it's just added for convenience, but it's not supported
<knome> Marzata, no.
<Sysi> knome: well, maintainers of ppa should support, but yeah
<Marzata> do they plan it for 12.04.1?
<knome> Marzata, nope
<loule> well i think i'll give it a try
<baizon> loule: upgrade, nothing is broken
<loule> most of those who did seem ok
<knome> Sysi, in theory yes. but it's really not like that, there are too many ppa's with not supported stuff.
<baizon> Marzata: no
<Marzata> so, next LTS with a new Xfce will be 14.04?
<knome> Marzata, yes
<Marzata> thanks, good to know that.
<baizon> Marzata: xfce 4.10 will be included in 12.10
<baizon> 14.04 will have xfce 4.12 for sure
<loule> baizon : ok, if an upgrade did well, i think that 'll do it
<baizon> maybe 4.14
<baizon> loule: i used the xfce-dev ppa
<Sysi> 12.10 isn't LTS though
<baizon> loule: 1 thing
<loule> k, that is what i'm gonna do too
<knome> Sysi, but it's better to have 4.10 in the official ppa, and done right and tested at least a bit than not having it there and then getting some hacked up ppa's...
<baizon> after the upgrade i recommend to purge the .session folder
<Marzata> will stick to 12.04 LTS as far as we can. will see.
<loule> baizon : did some tricky conf edit ?
<Sysi> knome: totally
<knome> Sysi, that's why it is the dev ppa, but not supported :)
<baizon> loule: no
<baizon> loule: like i said, deleted only the .session folder because i had problems with autostarting apps
<loule> ok
<baizon> that was the only problem i had
<Sysi> ~/.cache/sessions maybe too
<baizon> yes thats what i ment
<baizon> the cache session folder
<baizon> thanks Sysi :)
<loule> the tile feature is working great?
<baizon> loule: like it should
<loule> that's a good start :)
<baizon> loule: that was my most wanted feature
<baizon> using it alot
<loule>  honestly.... since i use Windows 7 at work.... can't live without
<Sysi> I should learn to use this feature everyone seems to adore so much
<loule> it's not a main feature that would change the world, but seems so natural once you use it...
<loule> well, got to go, thanks for the infos all of you, see you soon
<amandasue> How do I switch users quickly?  I thought xfswitch-plugin was what I needed, but I can't find ow to use it anywhere
<baizon> you mean quick "log out"?
<Sysi> amandasue: you add it to panel
<aquix> whats the command line command to log out?
<amandasue> aquix, I just type exit
<aquix> no log out the user from it's session
<baizon> aquix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63172/how-to-remove-the-user-name-from-xubuntu-session-menu-panel-applet
<amandasue> Sysi, I don't see it to add
<aquix> thanks.
<amandasue> exit
<amandasue> oops.  not a command line...
<baizon> :D
<manitou> where in xubuntu is stored daemons arrays ?
<Pici> manitou: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking.
<manitou> i need to check what daemons are started on boot !
<manitou> im ney to ubuntu . like /etc/rc.conf !?
<Pici> manitou: Check the contents of /etc/init/
<Pici> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> That may also be helpful.
<aguitel> manitou, install bum
<manitou> ok thx
<manitou> :)
<Pici> iirc, bum is not compatible with upstart.
<xubuntu205> I have a question regarding application shorcuts and dvorak-other than the keys which overlap qwerty, I cannot get the shortcuts to work
<manitou> i get diconected from wifi every time when comp go to sleep or hybernate . i use wicd . i need to check if any other network manager running !
<astraljava> manitou: I don't understand, do you mean you won't automagically get connected to the wireless upon resume?
<manitou> astraljava: i wanna to get auto connected on boot and when im back from hyberna. sleep . but somethimes wicd shows im connected but im not ! i need to restert wicd daemon and connect manualy to wifi !
<manitou> its like some others network managers runs ?!
<manitou> and its intel 5100 wifi
<Sysi> IDK about wicd but that works with networkmanager
<xubuntu244> can somebody help me with my problem? cannot install xubuntu?
<knome> what is the exact problem
<xubuntu244> i have a paragraph i wrote out that i can paste but it is pretty big and might be hard to follow...
<xubuntu244> Well basically my windows 7 system crashed a few days ago so i went to use my system repair disk and i then realised half way through doing a fresh install of win 7 that i remembered i didnt burn the disk correctly so then my laptop wouldnt boot at all anymore i have had lots of trouble in the past with this laptop so i wanted to put ubuntu on it seen as it is free and i dont have the money to get it repaired at first ubuntu insta
<knome> try !pastebin
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> - and just describing the problem with *xubuntu* is fine
<xubuntu244> is that okay?
<knome> xubuntu244, i/we didn't see the whole message, it was cut off the middle - try pasting it to pastebin (link above=
<xubuntu244> it says download as text?
 * loule at xfce 4.10 . Pretty nice but few troubles
<loule> tiling upside or downside juste tiling on half of the screen with dual display customised
<loule> but at first boot, was working great. But please devs ....... make default windows border easiest to grab to resize the windows !!! :)
<knome> xubuntu244, so your problem is not able to install becuase you get stuck in the wireless dialog (http://paste.ubuntu.com/988886/)
<knome> xubuntu244, have you tried the live cd?
<knome> xubuntu244, i mean, the "try xubuntu" mode?
<xubuntu244> yes it works fine
<knome> ok. in bios, or via buttons (if it's laptop), can you disable wireless while you install?
<knome> and have you tried that
<xubuntu244> yes i have tried that still freezes
<knome> have you tried with no internet at all?
<xubuntu244> do you mean when it gives you the option to connect or not connect?
<magnus> loule: I agree with the grabbing the border thing, can be a pain some times
<knome> xubuntu244, no, i mean just disabling internet altogether, so it doesn't have a possibility to connect
<knome> xubuntu244, also, have you checked the CD integrity?
<xubuntu244> turning off the router? or something in the bios? and yes i have it says it is fine
<knome> if there's a option in the bios, try that (that should disable the hardware), but if not, then try the router
<knome> i think most bioses have an option to disable unneeded hardware
<tomasz> Hi. My Xubuntu 12.04 tends to stop and do nothing for a minute after I login. How can I check what is causing this issue? I tried reading system logs, but I can't make any sense of them.
<xubuntu244> i dont really understand my bios but also the ubuntu loading screen takes around 10 minutes until it gets to the screen where it says try or install could that be anything?
<tomasz> Sorry, more info. It stops after I type my password and press login. Default wallpaper is displayed and nothing. No menu, no panels, no nothing. HDD doesn't do any work either.
<x__> hello - i NEED to install sun java runtime - i have xubuntu 12.4 - on java.com they have a rpm package but i do not know how to install it - please help
<loule> x___  : why don't you just install openjdk ? is "oracle" java the only way you can use java?
<x__> SAP Gui - does not work with openjdk - i have already tried
<aquix> tomasz  I don't know, but you could try bootchart and see if that tells you anything     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<x__> http://scn.sap.com/thread/1128802
<x__> SAP GUI for Java currently does not support OpenJDK
<xubuntu244> can anybody help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/988886/ please?
<tomasz> x__: download the tar.gz one. It should have readme how to run JDK.
<x__> I HAVE SUCCEED IN INSTALLING SUN JAVA - HERE IS A GOOD TUTORIAL : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<x__> Manual method - SECTION
<nbjensen> Hi guys, any way to stop thunar from executing shell scripts when double clicking. It keep ignoring me when a choose another default? Kinda annoying to execute a configure in the wrong folder..
<eljorge> hi
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> goodbye
<ChristopherNg> knome: are you available?
<Sysi> offtopic, you could use private message after checking /whois
<syk> is it possible to replace thunar with nautilus?
<baizon> syk: yes it is
<baizon> open USC and just install it
<syk> ok
<Unit193> Just know that nautilus likes to take over.
<jgmdev> pcmanfm is a great alternative, it supports tabs, and works great with network mounts
<aquix> and nautilus doesn't have the "lasso" marking effect in list view. Talked to the guys in the irc.gnome.org  nautilus channel  and there is no plans for it. Why I have used thunar for years on gnome 2.
<Unit193> I have and use both pcmanfm and thunar, they have different strong points.
<baizon> i use DoubleCommander :P
<syk> is it safe to remove thunar? to make nautilus default
<jgmdev> thunar is used internally by xfce4-desktop
<syk> ah
<jgmdev> so while you may set nautilus as preferred file manager, opening a file from desktop will insist on using thunar
<syk> i see
<knome> ChristopherNg, i'm back
<Phips-> hi
<Phips-> i have a little prob: xubuntu or better Firefox web browser doesn´t show me the website www.parkplatzvergleich.de completely
<Phips-> when i´m searching for parking in frankfurt, there must be 22 search reasults at this page (in Win XP Home, Prof. and Vista), but Firefox only shows 8 of them
<Phips-> is that a mistake in the settings or is that page/server a bit ... "stupid" and doesn´t send the right informations back ?
<baizon> Phips-: googles profiling is the "bad guy"
<baizon> google doesnt know that its you on the laptop :)
<baizon> if you have a google account log in and you will get the same results :)
<Phips-> yes, but it isn´t google that doesn´t show me the complete reasults, its the website parkplatzvergleich.de
<baizon> Phips-: a ok
<baizon> Phips-: what versions do you got?
<baizon> of ff i mean
<Phips-> Windows: when you´re looking "awake" and fast at the scrollbar on the right, loading, show the page, load a bit more, the bar gets smaller
<Phips-> hm, another person is now at comp, at win at the moment, but i think it´s the current version
<Phips-> of ff ^^
<Phips-> so, is that possible that ff doesn´t recieve all site information ?
<baizon> not really
<Phips-> hm
<baizon> but that could be a web site implementation problem
<baizon> because they are detecting your browser
<Phips-> i thought about that ...
<Phips-> i think that´s a server problem (server which is uploading the pagefiles)
<Phips-> i´ll show for updates when i´m  back in ubuntu again
<Phips-> and one other thing:
<Phips-> import mails from first OS Win XP to Thunderb.
<Phips-> had already extras > import > messages
<Phips-> but he didn´t show me any list for choosing the client from Win -.-
<Phips-> ok bye
<calligar> can anyone help me with a simple problem?
<baizon> !ask | calligar
<ubottu> calligar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<calligar> ok thanks, basically, im having trouble trying to install a plugin for pidgin called firefox, i cant find it in ubuntu software center or synaptics package manager, and when i download from the site, it seems to execute into ubuntu software center, but has an error and im unable to get it.  in othewords, how can i install gfire into pidgin?
<baizon> calligar: use the ppa
<baizon> dont donwload the files
<calligar> whats the difference
<calligar> nvm, read from site, ok thank you
<baizon> hmm, i hope i could help :)
<sambagirl> is is at all credible to think you can upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to xubuntu?
<Tojarkayu> @sambagirl I don't believe that will work, the disc will want to install side by side next to your old os
<GridCube> sambagirl, upgrading and then installing xubuntu-desktop
<sambagirl> ok well the reason i am considering the change from ubuntu is due to the new interface and menu styling they have been using since 10.10 and it's just not functiion for our purposes.
<GridCube> then you have to purge unity stuff
<GridCube> but a clean install is always better
<sambagirl> yes it's the unity thing that has prevented us from upgrading
<sambagirl> yes
<Tojarkayu> that why I switched to xubuntu, I hate unity, and trying to remove it was causing me problems
<GridCube> sambagirl, you can, you just have to install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage after you end the upgrade
<Tojarkayu> I did clean installs after about a day of messing with it
<sambagirl> so if i do on a laptop a clonezilla backup and then try the upgrade to a newer release of ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop and then remove the unity i can see what i have i guess
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> will recommend a clean install though
<sambagirl> ok thanks i'll atleast test on a laptop with backup done first. thanks!
<jdaf> hello. i want to encrypt a couple of external hdds and i can't seem to find resources on easily doing the enryption process. could anyone point me to some resources?
<GridCube> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jdaf> thanks, skimming it now
<jdaf> so i run `ecryptfs-setup-private` in in `/media/TEST_USB` and it says: `ERROR:  wrapped-passphrase file already exists, use --force to overwrite.`
<jdaf> my home dir is encrypted, i chose encrypt home dir during install
<jdaf> hmm, nevermind. reading this one now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<jdaf> wow, thanks GridCude! using gnome-disk-utility you can format a drive and encrypt
<jdaf> although the entry does say that using some of the cmd line options is more secure
<jdaf> i'll investigate that one a little later
<jdaf> but you saved me from fiddling all evening
<jdaf> thanks!
#xubuntu 2012-05-16
<CellTech> Can I completely disable the little launch bar on the bottom that pops up?
<Unit193> It's a panel, right click > Remove
<CellTech> Thank you.. that thing was annoying
<sadcasd> hello
<sadcasd> what should i uninstall after installing xfce, if i just want to use it?
<sadcasd> i seem to remember it being a problem of having two window managers
<Unit193> Well, you can uninstall whatever you don't think you need using either synaptic or the apt-get command.
<malv1> Xubuntu 12.04 has a weird click-drag bug
<malv1> has anyone experienced this annoying quirk?
<Unit193> Where if we were to click and drag it bugs us? Don't think so.
<Unit193> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<malv1> when I left click a window it enters drag mode and moves the window to the corner of the screen
<malv1> it happens on two different machines running 12.04
<malv1> awful bug =(
<Unit193> I do not have that, but I can click the top of the window and drag to move, but that's expected.
<malv1> it's strange, it enters drag and then teleports the window to the bottom right corner of the screen
<malv1> happens after I switch window focus
<ChristopherNg> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xubuntu858> I have to adjust my audio mixer settings every login.  How do I make it permanent?
<GridCube> it should be permanent
<GridCube> try adjusting pavucontrol
<xubuntu858> how do I get to pavucontrol?
<xubuntu858> never heard of it.
<holstein> xubuntu858: i would go to the package manager of your choice and search :)
<xubuntu858> I got it up with the run command
<GridCube> xubuntu858, it should be preinstalled
<xubuntu858> what about the alsa mixer in the panel?
<xubuntu858> do I delete that?
<GridCube> what xubuntu are you using ?
<xubuntu858> Is there a panel icon for pavucontrol?
<xubuntu858> 12.04
<GridCube> if its 12.04 then you have pavucontrol at the plugin indicator sound applet
<xubuntu858> do I have to add to panel?
<GridCube> no. it should be there
<GridCube> the sound icon
<GridCube> next to the network and mailing icons
<GridCube> its the one that lets you control the media player
<xubuntu858> It's set for alsa mixer in properties
<xubuntu858> should I set it for pulse?
<GridCube> yep
<xubuntu858> I'll try it that way and see if it stays at the same level after a reboot.
<xubuntu858> Thanks.
<craigbass1976> So I had xfce prior to today, but it was on a regular ubuntu (12.04) install that I'd put xubuntu-desktop on top of.  After trying out other desktops, I wanted to get rid of them, but couldn't quite.  I had a lubuntu splash screen during boot, a kubuntu login screen, and I saw Unity wallpaper for a second with my xfce top and bottom panels until it finished booting.
<craigbass1976> After a fresh xubuntu install, things are quite a bit more coherent.  I've also noticed that the laptop remembers my last sessions's screen brightness setting (lowest possible) and shuttign the lid puts the laptop to sleep.  Once awake, I can see everything.  Is there some bug with the the regular ubuntu dm?
<x__> Hello - i need a VNC client. Can someone recommend one ?
<x__> i have xUbuntu 12.4
<Unit193> x11vnc works well enough, but...
<Unit193> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<x__> Thank you - i will check your links
<Sysi> I'd say remmina or vinagre for a client
<Unit193> Remmina is a good client, quite.
<windbuntu> during installation-it just stopped, said "failed sda preparation"? anyone have any idea why this would happen? i have several linux distros installed on these machine (standard dell business desktops)
<windbuntu> oh well one thing nice about a virtual box...
<windbuntu> boom gone
<xubuntu700> I need help
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu700
<ubottu> xubuntu700: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu700> how do I get xubuntu on my other computer, I burned it on a disk, it didn't work, is there something I'm doing wrong?
<ochosi> xubuntu700: probably a broken image?
<ochosi> but really, you should tell us more about your problem "it didn't work" isn't very descriptive
<xubuntu700> well, after it downloaded, I just burned it straight to the disc
<Marzata> xubuntu700: and?
<xubuntu700> put it into my laptop and it booted up windows XP
<xubuntu700> the disk did not do anything
<xubuntu700> is anyone there?
<Marzata> xubuntu700: can you try it on another computer?
<Marzata> xubuntu700: or download it from another source and burn it again
<baizon> xubuntu700: did you set the bootoptions to boot from cd first ?
<laite> xubuntu700: have you enabled booting from CD from BIOS?
<xubuntu700> well, the file shows up as one whole file on the disc
<xubuntu700> how do I do that?
<baizon> xubuntu700: so you burn the img not the files inside the img
<xubuntu700> how? I'm confused.
<Marzata> xubuntu700: burn as image not copied the files
<baizon> what os?
<laite> xubuntu700: when booting your computer, there usually is something like 'press del for setup' in first screen.. it might be F2, Del or something else
<xubuntu700> well, the computer being used to download+burn to disc is windows 7
<baizon> laite: he burned the img not the files inside the img
<xubuntu700> The computer it is going on is an XP
<baizon> xubuntu700: http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/windowsexperience/archive/2009/04/13/burn-iso-images-natively-in-windows-7.aspx
<baizon> a ok
<baizon> xubuntu700: so install imgburn od cdburnerxp and use the option burn img...
<baizon> http://forum.imgburn.com/index.php?showtopic=9222
<baizon> for example
<xubuntu700> thanks mate! I'll give it a shot!
<baizon> np
<ochosi> laite: you're using xubuntu??
<laite> ochosi: yeah ;P
<laite> I finally switched fully from debian
<ochosi> laite: ooh :) don't you have enough time to contribute to yet another project? ;)
<laite> heh, time is basically all I have these days :)
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> well then meet me over @ #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu700> how do the linux OS companies make profit? they've got to have an income from somewhere!
<ochosi> xubuntu700: if you refer to xubuntu, it's not a company, it's entirely community-driven (volunteers)
<ochosi> xubuntu700: if you refer to canonical (the company that mostly creates ubuntu), they make revenue from support contracts with companies etc.
<xubuntu700> like google?
<xubuntu700> or what company?
<SandJ> Google makes money from selling advertising, paid-for click-through links and shares in itself.  Linux software companies sell support packages
<SandJ> Damn, too slow.
<cousteau> is there any system monitor applet that draws a plot on the panel?  so far I only found one that draws a bar
<SandJ> "CPU Graph" does that for me.
<SandJ> @cousteau - like this: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-160512-085629.php
<cousteau> SandJ, yeah, seems to be what I was looking for
<cousteau> thanks :)
<SandJ> :-)
<cousteau> now...  it'd be nice to have the same for memory
<x__> Hello - I have just created a new partition with gParted - Now i would like to encrypt it. How can i do that ? ( my home is already encrypted because i have checked  encrypt home during install )
<cousteau> although memory doesn't change that much; I'll just use bars for that
<cousteau> other than not being able to right-click the applet, it seems to work nicely  :D
<Sysi> yeah, you need to use panel preferences -> items -> cpugraph -> preferences
<SandJ> It's been over a year since I switched, but I can't stop thinking of the Update Manager as "the Windows Update".  When the Update Manager pops up, do you also think "I need to run the Windows Update"?
<cousteau> no, I think "wow, new free stuff"
<Sysi> I think "why doesn't that popup disappear like other popups"
<linuxfreaker> How can one use tar command to unzip the .zip format file
<Sysi> tar doesn't do zip, use unzip
<linuxfreaker> no unzip command
<Sysi> install it
<cousteau> why don't you have unzip?  did you install sort of a minimal xubuntu?  it should be there by default
<cousteau> xubuntu-desktop depends on unzip
<x__> Hello - I have just created a new partition with gParted - Now i would like to encrypt it. How can i do that ? ( my home is already encrypted because i have checked  encrypt home during install )
<baizon> x___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<xubuntu764> hi hi
<baizon> is there a shortcut to move the actual window to another workspace?
<laite> baizon: by default, 'move window to previous workspace' is Alt+Ctrl+Home, 'to next workspace' Alt+Ctrl+End
<laite> in Settings -> window manager -> keyboard
<x__> Hello - can you recommend a PHP IDE that can open files over samba - ex: smb://bdc/www/
<aguitel> what are the default fonts setting in xubuntu?
<baizon> aguitel: settings -> appearance -> fonts
<baizon> for me its "sans" 10
<aguitel> baizon, ok
<aguitel> rendering?
<aguitel> and dpi
<baizon> dpi: 96
<baizon> rendering: both none
<aquix> default font is Droid sans.  I used it in gnome 2 because they look spetacular as a system font.
<aquix> I also use them with firefox
<aguitel> enable anti-aliasing ?
<baizon> yes
<aguitel> ok thanks
<baizon> np
<koolhead11> hey all
<xwalk_> Can anyone tell me what file system I would want to have when I'm formatting a hard drive for backups?
<aquix> ext4 works fine for linux
<qwertz_> xwalk, if you only have to access it from linux, use ext3 or ext4
<qwertz_> otherwise, NTFS might still be an option
<Sysi> ntfs can't save unix(-like) file permissions but for data that's okay
<Phips-> hi
<Phips-> i downloaded the last two files from model "DCP-165C" from this page: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-165C
<Phips-> the next step: command this in terminal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/990824/
<Phips-> answer: files not found
<Phips-> where should be this files?
<Phips-> in "downloads" or in the folders /var/spool/lpd and /usr/share/cups/model ?
<Phips-> i have taken a look in here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker#Geraete-neuerer-Bauart
<Phips-> there is a manual
<Phips-> but it doesn´t say where to save the two files from brother-homepage
<Phips-> do you know where to save ???
<Phips-> apparently not ...
<xubuntu713> hi,just installed 12.04 alternative but i dont know the login & password....can anyone help please? many thanks.
<Phips-> installed with Wubi or LiveCD ?
<Sysi> you set it during the installation
<xubuntu713> i didnt set it & it was installed from live usb....
<astraljava> Well congratulations, you've managed to install it in a way no one else has so far. Usually the installer won't continue unless you've set the first user, and the password for it.
<GridCube> xubuntu713, you "had" to set it
<GridCube> there is no way not to
<astraljava> xubuntu713: Do you have a single-user option in grub?
<xubuntu713> damn it lol
<xubuntu713> dunno lol
<xubuntu713> it just asks for tty login etc
<astraljava> xubuntu713: When that step has failed, I'm pretty sure the rest of the install is pretty b0rked as well. I'd strongly suggest having another go.
<xubuntu713> ah sod it cannae be bothered lol
<xubuntu713> sorry to bother you all
<xubuntu713> i go back to puppy lol
<SandJ> It is an easy installation, go on, have another go.  :-)
<xubuntu713> actually i got another idea
<xubuntu713> i`ll put it on cd then try it that way ; 0
<xubuntu713> ooops
<xubuntu713> ;)
<SandJ> Good.  ;)
<mneptok> xubuntu713: and using *any* Linux distro, md5sum the .iso you got. make sure it's bit-perfect.
<Phips-> hey guys, have installed the files and the printer is working now
<Phips-> the mistake i´ve done: opened the terminal at wrong point :p
<baizon> =)
<Phips-> yes D
<Phips-> i´m happy now .D
<Phips-> hyve a nice day
<Phips-> *have
<Phips-> bye
<milen8204> hello, I can not boot Xbuntu 12.04 on USB stick, I have renamed isolinux.bin to syslinux.bin but still getting error massages
<milen8204> any one can help ?
<baizon> what error msg?
<milen8204> cand find defout UI ...
<milen8204> cant*
<milen8204> baizon, no DEFAULT or UI configuration found!
<milen8204> I have google it
<milen8204> and google said that i have to rename isolinux.bin to syslinux.bin
<milen8204> but does not work
<milen8204> I have tried the .iso file (whit gmountiso) it works fine
<aquix> milen8204  use unetbootin, and browse to your iso
<milen8204> aquix, I dont thing it will be difrend but I will try
<milen8204> aquix, i am using starting disk creator (on Ubuntu 11.10) to create bootable flas stick
<milen8204> flash*
<GridCube> milen8204, use unetbootin
<aquix> unetbootin has a great sucess rate. try that first
<milen8204> ok I installed it
<milen8204> now I am formating my USB on FAT 32 format
<milen8204> Should I use that format ?
<milen8204> my PC is a little bit old
<laite> milen8204: I used ext2 for USB-stick and created it with unetbootin
<laite> that (at least) worked perfectly :)
<aquix> milen8204 yeah, fat32 is recommended
<aquix> laite that can work but fat32 works on everything since it's an trusted and true system
<milen8204> I read in the forums that I have to format my USB stick whit FAT 32 file system, to avoid troubles
<laite> aquix: thanks, didn't know that
<aquix> no problem :)
<milen8204> I thing laite is joking :D
<laite> wat :P
<aquix> think he's not
<milen8204> ok
<laite> I'm way too stupid to be arrogant =D
<aquix> I'm not new to computers or linux, but the amount of new shit I learn on irc help channels is incredible.
<laite> true that
<aquix> we're all noobs at something
<milen8204> aquix, should I use Diskimage tick to create my bootable USB stick whit UNetbootin?
<Marzata> "Install NTP Support" crashes when use the menu...
<milen8204> I  am agree whit that
<aquix> yes, and browse to you iso
<milen8204> aquix, ok thanks
<milen8204> hmmm didnt work
<milen8204> the massage is "didn`t find the USB device, try to format in FAT 32 file system"
<aquix> milen8204 and your usb stick is reqognized?
<milen8204> I have formatted the USB on FAT 32
<milen8204> yes the system autoopened it
<aquix> hmm'
<milen8204> I closed the USB and tryed to install
<aquix> ?
<aquix> did unetbootin finish ?
<milen8204> no i got my mistake I had started UNetbootin whit terminal whidowt
<milen8204> sudo
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> without *
<aquix> it's in the menu under system
<milen8204> yes yes, thanks i found it then and started it whit GUI :D
<milen8204> and it prompt me for a password
<milen8204> now everything is ok
<aquix> you tried the  terminal first. I love you   :D
 * milen8204 red 
<aquix> lol ;)
<milen8204> but I should use sudo for success
<milen8204> it wants me to reboot
<milen8204> thanks for the help I will try that on my other PC
<aquix> sudo for success      I have to remember that one :)
<milen8204> didnt work
<milen8204> I am changing isolinux to syslinux noe
<milen8204> now*
<milen8204> didnt work
<milen8204> I am going to buy a CD
<laite> milen8204: was there some error / what happened?
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> it says SYSLINUX 4.04 CHS 20110518   1994 to 2001 H. Peter Anvinet No configuration file found. No DEFAULT or UI configuration found
<milen8204> I will try on that laptop
<mneptok> md5sum the .iso you got. make sure it's bit-perfect.
 * mneptok is on auto-repeat
<milen8204> aquix, did not make it whit UNetbootin
<milen8204> any other ideas ?
<aquix> starting to think your usb stick have had it
<GridCube> second
<szerzetes> hi! I have a bit problem.
<babble> szerzetes: somebody likely has a solution, or can point you in a useful direction.
<martian> szerzetes: you've been bit!? see a doctor! :)
<szerzetes> I want to lock screen and turn off display with one shortcuts
<szerzetes> (sorry my english! :$)
<babble> in Xubuntu, set your preferred keyboard shortcut for xflock -l
<szerzetes> xflock4 is lock and make black screen, but not turn off it
<martian> szerzetes: looks like this thread may also provide you with relevant commands which could be initiated with a panel button if you like: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<babble> display settings are handled by the power manager.
<babble> let me see if there's a simple way to manuplate it from the commandline.
<babble> you can do a xfconf-query command to set power manager settings
<babble> you could combine your xflock command and your xfconf query into a single script and launch that with a keyboard command.
<babble> see also:
<babble> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/preferences
<martian> I wonder if someone may know how to make Thunar initiate a drag/drop action on an item when you first click on it. It seems that one must first select the item before doing so. I've created a video to show the behavior: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf9xvUOPtik
<szerzetes> I find this: xset dpms force off;
<szerzetes> after xflock4, it turn on the display, but sume second it go to sleep instead of standby
<babble> it doesn't look like there's an xfconf key to immediately sleep the display
<babble> you could set a very short display sleep time with an xfconf-query and set another, saner time, with a couple of scripts, but that seems like a waste
<szerzetes> oooh it is solved :)
<martian> Would anyone happen to know how to initiate a graphical progress copy as a thunar custom action? Not concerned with the params, just what the executable might be.
<babble> it's probably a function call IN thunar (i.e. not a separate executable you can call from /usr/bin)
<martian> mmm, oh well
<babble> what do you need the progress bar for?
<babble> you can likely do something similar in zenity
<xubuntu725> hello all
<baizon> welcome
<xubuntu725> recently performed the xubuntu 12.04 upgrade on netbook, mouse has stopped working, and SUPER (assuming the windows key) key shortcuts do not work
<xubuntu725> I can tab around main desktop, but I try ctrl-alt-F1 to open a terminal
<xubuntu725> but it doesn't work
<xubuntu725> i have also tried plugging in a usb mouse, and it does not work either.
<baizon> xubuntu725: check dmesg
<baizon> and the settings for your shortcuts
<xubuntu725> i can't check dmesg when I can't get a terminal up
<Forty-3> hey
<xubuntu725> and I can't get the terminal through ctrl-alt-f1
<Forty-3> I'm helping a friend set up linux
<Forty-3> how do I encrypt his drive?
<xubuntu725> I can't check the settings for the shortcuts either because I can't get to the applications menu
<xubuntu725> and I've tried Ctrl-esc
<xubuntu725> no dice
<Unit193> Forty-3: Should have an option in the alternate installer while in the partition section.
<xubuntu725> ok I now have a terminal by pressing alt-f2
<xubuntu725> and running terminal in terminal
<xubuntu725> and creating a new terminal
<xubuntu725> dmesg sees the usb device connect
<xubuntu725> but still no mouse
<baizon> so maybe the mouse is broken :)
<baizon> check it on another computer
<xubuntu725> mouse works on the other computer
<baizon> another usb port?
<xubuntu725> and the touchpad on the original netbook also worked before the upgrade
<xubuntu725> tried both ports
<xubuntu725> not exactly that I need the mouse, but I'd like to try to have a working machine again
<Forty-3> Unit193: ok
<xubuntu725> since I have terminal
<xubuntu725> ah dpkg had issues
<xubuntu725> thx i had to do a dpkg --configure -a
<xubuntu725> to fix it
<baizon> :)
<xubuntu725> also if anyone in the room uses otr
<xubuntu725> sec fix
<xubuntu725> is a pita to try to install on linux
<xubuntu725> was trying to figure that out before my netbook issue
<xubuntu725> ty for your help baizon
<baizon> np xubuntu725 :)
<xubuntu592> hi,i downloaded ubuntu on a dvd,i putted in another computter and then restart,but nothing happened
<baizon> xubuntu592: are you booting from cd first? what files are on the dvd?
<baizon> 1 file or more?
<xubuntu592> 1 file
<xubuntu592> is an iso file
<baizon> so you burnd just the iso instead of the files inside the iso
<xubuntu592> i've downloaded from here
<baizon> thats why it isnt working
<baizon> yes but you need to unpack them
<xubuntu592> is 680 mb
<xubuntu592> iso file image
<baizon> what os are you using?
<laite> xubuntu592: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<baizon> to burn the dvd?
<baizon> thx laite
<xubuntu592> windows
<xubuntu592> but the computer im trying to format is ubuntu
<baizon> xubuntu592: read the howto that laite posted
<xubuntu592> where?
<baizon> <laite> xubuntu592: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Baardmans> Good evening guys.
<aquix> welcome Baardmans
<Baardmans> Hi Aquix. I have a question .. I heard that usually folks wait a couple of weeks after a new version version of (X)ubuntu comes out .. so that any remaining glitches are worked out .. How long do you usually wait or what do you recommend?
<baizon> Baardmans: if you really really want to wait...
<baizon> i would recommend to wait until 12.04.1
<Baardmans> When is that one expected? I don't know the .1 , .2 system works :)
<baizon> Baardmans: july
<baizon> Baardmans: more here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Baardmans> Thanks. How's Xubuntu 12.04 running for you?
<baizon> very well :)
<baizon> no problems at all
<Baardmans> I'm thinking of doing a fresh install over my ubuntu 11.04
<baizon> ok
<Marzata> in 11.10 when you have more than 1 administrator the Xubuntu give you choice which one password to choose
<baizon> good choice
<Marzata> in 12.04 there is no such chance, you only have to type the password on the 1st created admin
<Marzata> am I wrong?
<Forty-3> how do I resize partitions
<baizon> Forty-3: use gparted
<Forty-3> using the install tool
<baizon> im not sure but i i think it is not possible
<drc> Forty-3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<Forty-3> drc: thanks
<Marzata> so what about administrators passwords?
<drc> np...but as baizon said, I'm not sure you can do it from within the installer.
<Marzata> is this a bug in 12.04?
<drc> Forty-3: "In order to adjust your disc partitions with Gparted, the disc needs to be accessed from 'outside' as it were. You do this by getting Ubuntu going from the Live CD (ie 'boot into live') and then run Gparted from there. Ubuntu is then running from RAM rather than your hard disc. If dev/sda1 still exists as your screenshot shows, you should be able to reinstate your old Win7 to that ntfs partition. And yes, you can resize your Ubuntu partition, but on
<drc> ly by using the Live CD"
<baizon> drc: of course you can, its because the live cd got gparted on it ;)
<baizon> but the installer itselft dont have that feature
<drc> baizon: live cd yes, but once you're inside the installer?
<baizon> drc: yes and no
<drc> back out and try it?
<baizon> if your on the step before setting the partition it still is possible
<baizon> not after that
<baizon> drc: yes
<drc> ok, got that Forty-3 ?
<Forty-3> so boot into windows to resize?  (or the livecd)
<baizon> Forty-3: yes, or use parted magic :)
<Forty-3> ok
<Forty-3> what's the control panel Icon to resize?
<Forty-3> (I don't use windows that much)
<baizon> Forty-3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<StreetBall> hi folks, looking for some help
<Unit193> Cool, whatcha need?
<StreetBall> hi Unit193, i would like to get my DVB-T Stick work
<StreetBall> i'm not a linux skilled man, but i can still type and paste ;)
<Unit193> Right, considering I had to google what that was, and food time now.
<StreetBall> happy food, Unit193 :)
<StreetBall> i think that eatin' is far more interesting than DVB-T ;D
<ox1de> Hi! my screen is very dim for some reason... how can i make it brighter?
<ox1de> it happend after it glitched.. it glitched and i unplugged it and rebooted, now its dim
<ox1de> what should i do?
<justakill> which command is for moving lots of files in terminal
<justakill> =
<justakill> ?
<justakill> oh its okay i got it = mv [filename] [filename] [dir]
<justakill> and -i to not mess things up
<ox1de> ???????
<ox1de> i'm on a laptop btw
<Marqeaux> @ox1de: Is the plug of your power adapter attached to your laptop or to the wall socket?
<ox1de> yes its plugged in
<Marqeaux> Ah, so it's not working on battery power... hmmm....
<ox1de> the battery ran out.. so i plugged it in and got a user/pass menu on top of the screen saver and it wouldnt load, so i unplugged it and rebooted and now the screen is dim
<Marqeaux> How are your power settings? Check that out. Maybe you can find the solution there...
<ox1de> there is nothing about dimming in the power setttings
<Marqeaux> I know where to find it, but I can't explain in English....
<Marqeaux> Check here where to find it: http://static.afbeeldinguploaden.nl/1205/10870/3GA0L.png
#xubuntu 2012-05-17
<chelz> this might be blasphemy but would it be possible to have an xfce panel the way people are able to get gnome-panel running alongside unity?
<GeminiDomino> This may be a dumb question, but is there any "upgrade" path from 12.04 32-bit to 64-bit? It turns out this lappy has an Athlon64 X2, so I was hoping I could reinstall to the 64-bit packages without having to do a complete reinstall.
<john_rambo>  Is there a "users & groups"  gui ?
<Marzata> john_rambo: in System
<john_rambo> Marzata, Its not there
<Marzata> john_rambo: it is there in Xubuntu 12.04 (11.10)
<john_rambo> Marzata, Can you tell me the name of the package ?
<Unit193> users-admin
<Unit193> It's the command, not the name.
<Marzata> john_rambo: the command is "users-admin"
<Marzata> dunno the pkg
<kronoman> hello, Im using a old pc (living in south america), should I use Ubuntu or Xubuntu? The PC is AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2100 mhz, 1,5 gb RAM, NVidia Geforce2 and 160 gb hard disk
<chelz> kronoman: you could try both. i recommend xubuntu but that's my personal taste
<Unit193> Asking in Xubuntu? You know I'm going to say Xubuntu... ;)   Try both and see what one you like better.
<kronoman> thanks, currently Im using ubuntu 11.10 , but unity feels really slow, had to install classic gnome, Im going to upgrade to some 12.something version soon from scratch
<baizon> !add http://videos.rofl.to/clip/muschi-saugen
<baizon> sorry wrong channel :D
<Lyn> Hi guys, anyone around?  I'm wanting to install a version of Xubuntu on a computer that's about 8 years old and I've noticed that it's best with Ubuntu to use a version from somewhere around the time the machine was released because it's more likely to have suitable drivers.  Would that be the case with Xubuntu?
<chelz> Lyn: latest xubuntu or ubuntu technically has all previous drivers
<Lyn> I want the installation to be as quick and painless as possible because I'm hoping to be done before my migraine hits...
<chelz> though newer distro releases like ubuntu generally require more system resources, i think xubuntu should work fine as long as there's enough ram
<Marzata> Lyn: Xubuntu is a good choice.
<Lyn> Hmm... I had heard that but I've run into trouble with Ubuntu 11 a few times.  :D  Is there a version of Xubuntu that I can just download, copy to a flash drive and then install straight from there?  Otherwise, I have to chase up a CD drive.
<chelz> Lyn: you can use a tool like unetbootin to but a standard xubuntu iso onto a flash drive
<Lyn> I can throw in up to 3gb RAM, I'm quite sure.  There's at least 1 in there at the moment.
<chelz> to put a*
<chelz> Lyn: that is fine then. requirement is 256
<Marzata> Lyn: yes, but the USB must be bootable.
<Lyn> Mmm... I'm in the stage of having trouble thinking so is it fairly straightforward and fool-proof?  Not kidding around when I say at this point in time it's best to view my abilities as those of an idiot.
<chelz> Lyn: unetbootin is pretty foolproof
<Lyn> Sounds good.  How big does the flash drive have to be?
<chelz> Lyn: size of the iso roughly, so more than 700MB
<Lyn> (I'm sure these answers are around but my brain will struggle to find them.
<chelz> Lyn: make sure the computer you want to install on can boot from usb btw
<Lyn> Good.  I have a spare 2gb handy.
<Lyn> I don't know if it can yet but I'll get into BIOS when I finish assembling the bits we're cannibalising and make sure it does/can.
<chelz> well installing from a disc isn't too bad if you have to, i mean it works. it's just noisy.
<Lyn> Hard disk or CD/DVD disk is noisy?  I need a way to get the data onto the hard disk and all I have handy without ripping more computers apart is flash drive.  All of friends' computers are in trouble of one sort or another and I'm just trying to get them up and going so they can get access to their data again
<chelz> Lyn: they don't have disc drives?
<Lyn> Hard disk yes, but with hardware problems left right and centre and I've had 6 boxes apart in the last few days and on my last couple of hours before a migraine, I can't think well enough to find a spare CD or DVD drive to install to the hard drive.
<Lyn> I know I have some somewhere....
<chelz> Lyn: alright. i mean i just forget when computers started being usb bootable and i'm guessing around 07, and 8 years ago would be about 04
<gordonjcp> Lyn: you can actually just dd the iso to a USB stick now
<gordonjcp> since about 11.10
<gordonjcp> *finally* they fixed that ;-)
<chelz> ah i wasn't totally sure the xubuntu isos were hybrids
<chelz> that's good to know
<gordonjcp> well, I did that recently
<gordonjcp> although if I can find a spare USB stick, I'm about to have to nuke xubuntu
<gordonjcp> and stick something else on
<combuster> hi, does anyone suffer from dropped packets in Xubuntu 12.04 ? I've changed two different NIC's and I see them again
<combuster> it manifests sometime as a big pause in downloads etc...
<combuster> RX packets:7934 errors:0 dropped:48 overruns:0 frame:0
<combuster> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)
<combuster> had the same problem with R8169
<gordonjcp> it's weird that xubuntu and ubuntu both won't suspend on my laptop, but lubuntu does
<ledredter> you have the 3 in a mochine?
<Fudge> hi i am trying to enable accessibility in 4.10, orca starts but nothing else happens. i am using lightdm to log in
<SandJ> What is the name of the PDF viewer in Xubuntu, please?  (Mine is defaulting to GIMP for some reason.)
<SandJ> Found it myself: the "Document Viewer" is 'evince'.
<craigbass1976> what's the ebst app to get (without installing half of GNOME) that lets me extract audio from a cd to ogg?
<babble> You may try this: http://transcoderae84.sourceforge.net/
 * joeythesaint still uses cdparanoia
<babble> I haven't used, but it's linked as a recommended app from Xfce.org here: http://wiki.xfce.org/recommendedapps
<craigbass1976> babble, I was looking for something in the repos that someone here might have used. I'm giving RipperX a whirl.
<laite> craigbass1976: sound-juicer has worked well for me
<laite> havent tried with version that's in the ubuntu repos, though
<Pici> sound-juicer would likely pull less gnome stuff if you choose not to install reccomended packages.
<justakill> ##c++
<Marqeaux> @craigbass1976: try Asunder. Integrates well in most desktop environments. Works like a charm!
<xuserr> hi
<xuserr> can i install xfce 4.10 in xubuntu 12.04?
<xuserr> is xfce 4.10 available now?
<holstein> xuserr: i would check http://www.xfce.org/download ...nothing in xubuntu will prevent you from installing what you like
<xuserr> is xfce 4.10 better than 4,8?
<holstein> i would personally look for a PPA... maybe https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10 ...though i would read *all* documentation
<holstein> xuserr: i would read and see if there is anything you need/want from *.10 ...likely nothing major
<knome> xuserr, unless you really need something from 4.10, don't install it.
<xuserr> why?
<xuserr> i have xubuntu 12.04
<knome> the PPA is not officially supported
<knome> whatever xubuntu version you had
<holstein> because you can/will have breakage xuserr
<xuserr> ok
<holstein> you will be on your own, at best
<xuserr> i will not install it
<jesusrmx> hi, I'm trying to use gimp, after sudo apt-get install gimp, I get: (my translation) gimp is already installed in it's more update version, however when I run gim, I get: El programa «gimp» no está instalado.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<jesusrmx> sudo apt-get install gimp
<holstein> jesusrmx: how about when you run gimp ?
<jesusrmx> gimp
<jesusrmx> it's gimp, not gim, my typo
<holstein> OK.. how about typing gimp and pressing the tab key
<jesusrmx> nothing appears
<holstein> complete it like... gimp-2.6.. or whatever you have listed
<holstein> jesusrmx: go to the package manger and see what the package name is now
<holstein> maybe its changed... mabye you added a ppa... maybe you have the newer version somehow
<holstein> you dont see it in the menu?
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install gimp
<jesusrmx> I see it installed
<holstein> jesusrmx: it = gimp?
<jesusrmx> yeo
<jesusrmx> yep
<holstein> jesusrmx: type G in the terminal and hit tab
<holstein> type gi... so on
<holstein> jesusrmx: you dont see it in the menu?
<jesusrmx> well the package manager dialogs don't allow copy&paste but it should be: gimp-2.6-11-2ubuntu4
<jesusrmx> G [TAB] on terminal gives:
<jesusrmx> Display all 175 possibilities? (y or n)
<holstein> jesusrmx: you dont need to paste that
<jesusrmx> of course :)
<jesusrmx> gi TAB gives:
<jesusrmx> ginstall-info     gio-querymodules
<holstein> jesusrmx: you can hit tab and see if gimp is referenced
<holstein> jesusrmx: nothing else you are going to paste here will matter.. unless when you type it in, it starts the gimp
<jesusrmx> according to package manager gimp should be installed in /usr/bin/gimp-2.6
<holstein> jesusrmx: cool... try starting it..
<holstein> jesusrmx: you dont see it in the menu?
<jesusrmx> both /usr/bin/gimp-2.6 and /usr/bin/gimp gives: bash: /usr/bin/gimp-2.6: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<jesusrmx> file not exists
<holstein> jesusrmx: and you dont see it in the menu?
<holstein> jesusrmx: how about Sysi 's suggestion?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update and maybe sudo apt-get upgrade
<jesusrmx> doing Sysi suggestion, wait
<jesusrmx> it seems to update links or something, after that, it say:
<jesusrmx> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install gimp
<jesusrmx> mm
<jesusrmx> sorry
<jesusrmx> gimp ya está en su versión más reciente.
<jesusrmx> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 1 no actualizados.
<jesusrmx> gimp is already in it's more up to date version
<jesusrmx> 1 not updated
<jesusrmx> yet it won't work
<knome> sudo apt-get check?
<jesusrmx> I will uninstall it
<jesusrmx> check? will see
<knome> that should check if there is broken packages
<jesusrmx> Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho
<jesusrmx> Creando árbol de dependencias
<jesusrmx> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<jesusrmx> that's all
<jesusrmx> reading package list .... done
<knome> please note that this channel is english-only, so most users won't understand
<jesusrmx> creating dependency tree
<knome> also, multiline pastes to !pastebin
<jesusrmx> yes I know
<jesusrmx> that's why try to translate
<knome> did the apt-get update -message throw any errors?
<jesusrmx> apt-get update apparently did'nt throw any errors
<jesusrmx> it's curious, something like with gimp happened to another more critical package, and I marked to reinstall and applied, that fixed the problem, will do the same with gimp
<knome> mm-hmm
<jesusrmx> mixing the synaptic package manager and "ubuntu software center" (my translation) is allowed?
<knome> yeah, no problem with using multiple package managers
<jesusrmx> well, that did it
<jesusrmx> it's strange
<jesusrmx> thanks for helping
 * jesusrmx is away: ups el jefe me sorprendio chateando ...
<knome> jesusrmx, please don't use public away messages - thanks
 * jesusrmx is back (gone 00:39:47)
<jesusrmx> knome, oh, I will remember next time, cu
<qkslvrwolf> is there a way to get rid of the confirmation dialog when a power button command comes in?
<qkslvrwolf> nvm, actually works in xubuntu
<qkslvrwolf> ;-)
<xwalk_> Is there a way to use bash to check for file existence? I'm making a backup script and need to check to see if the backup files exist before I decide whether I need to make a new archive or just append to an existing one.
<knome> if[ -f /path/to/file ]
<xwalk_> Awesome, thanks.
<knome> np
<drc> OMG...The End Days are surely near.... http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/xubuntu-pangolin.html
<drc> Dedoimedo actually saying something nice about xfce.
<baizon> because xfce is nice! :D
<drc> Well...yeah...but Dedoimedo?  He even rivals me as a curmudgeon :)
<drc> He's...well, he's Mike of the Old TV commercial..."He doesn't like anything".
<drc> Not really true, but close.
<baizon> :)
<martinphone> what is this partial upgrade warning I get?
<martinphone> its going to remove google earth??
<knome> martinphone, there are some broken stuff that can't be resolved with a simple update
<martinphone> its going to remove 7 alsa references
<Unit193> You also may want to pastebin (http://sebsauvage.net/paste/) the errors.
<martinphone> no errors, just no longer needed
<martinphone> there, removing google earth...
<martinphone> crap
<martinphone> is ia32libs only used by 32bit?
<knome> !info ia32libs
<ubottu> Package ia32libs does not exist in precise
<knome> bleh?
<knome> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in precise
<knome> ...
<xubuntu002> hola, acabo de instalar xubuntu y quiero actualizar a la ultima version... el espacio de la particion no me lo permite, que puedo hacer?
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu002
<ubottu> xubuntu002: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<martinphone> what should I do with the 135 found obsolete packages?
<martinphone> delete?
<openchrome4me> I am trying to make my graphics card load the openchrome driver for my "VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11)" instead of the current viafb. How would I do this in Xubuntu 12.04?
<Marzata> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/xubuntu-pangolin.html
<Marzata> nice review
<Kingsy> guys, how do I play audio cd's on my ubuntu install? I am getting an error saying "a audio cd source plugin is required" from parole.. what do I need?
<xubuntu729> hola soporte en español ?
<aguitel> en ubuntu-es
<xubuntu729> ok
<Kingsy> aguitel: any ideas about my issue?
<Kingsy> kinda annoying not being able to play a cd :S
<aguitel> Kingsy, i use vlc
<Unit193> You installed xubuntu-restricted-addons and -extras?
<Kingsy> and it works?
<Kingsy> Unit193: hmm I don't think so 1 sec
<aguitel> yes
<Unit193> Plus, I also use VLC. :P
<aguitel> try it
<Kingsy> 1 second.. just trying it
<Kingsy> installing vlc now..
<Kingsy> the extras and addons didnt work with parole..
<Kingsy> I will try it with vlc
<Kingsy> vlc worked..
<Kingsy> thanks guys..
<aguitel> Kingsy, install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kingsy> ok gtg.. having a party here.. :P gotta play some MUSSSSIICCC ;)
<Kingsy> you guys are getting some credit
<Portaro> You can install vlc or some other player possibly gnome player also work
<Portaro> The restricted extras containe some extras like mp reader modules
<knome> he's gone
<Portaro> i dont see the the wuiet mode
<Portaro> hehe
<Portaro> I reamster xubuntu and the final work is perfect only terminal emulator give me some problems,i dont like unity gnome shell etc i like xfce
<Portaro> what games you play on  yours xubuntus?
<knome> minesweeper
<Portaro> oh minespweeper  i can played other games eheh, smokin guns, 0 A..D
<Portaro> minesweeper i dont like much
<knome> btw, #xubuntu-offtopic if you don't have a support question
<Marzata> xubuntu 12.04 with > 1 admin, is it a bug?
#xubuntu 2012-05-18
<Unit193> !admingroup |Nope
<ubottu> Nope: Up through Ubuntu 11.10, administrator privileges using sudo was granted to the "admin" Unix group.  In Ubuntu 12.04, privileges are granted to the "sudo" group, for consistency with upstream and Debian.  For compatibility, the "admin" group will continue to have access in 12.04.
<Marzata> Unit193: ah, so. let me see. and thanks!
<knome> usa_today, please don't use awaynicks
<Marzata> we some admin users trough the menu, and when they tried to do ssh as admins the system didnt allow them to perform any admin tasks
<Marzata> the only users who is allowed is the 1st added during the install. Is this normal in 12.04?
<Marzata> shall we add all admin users to sudo group?
<Unit193> Shouldn't need to.
<Marzata> well, they can't do sudo
<xubuntu916> Hi, anyone here?
<Unit193> Nope.
<Unit193> Just us chickens.
<xubuntu916> Damn it. Well perhaps a chicken would be still able to assist me as I am completely lost.
<Unit193> Feel free to ask away.
<xubuntu916> When I download the desktop 32 bit version of xubuntu 12.04 on my friends laptop and run it through uTorrent it keeps coming out as a zip file.
<xubuntu916> isn't it meant to be an iso
<xubuntu916> ?
<knome> in a way, iso files are archives
<xubuntu916> I tried burning a data  disk with it but it only burned one file which was no use when I tried to reboot my own laptop.
<Unit193> Yeah, you have to burn it differently, "DiskImage" sometimes.
<xubuntu916> Is "diskimage" a program I'll need to download to finish this off then?
<Unit193> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xubuntu916> thanks ubotto, but the problem I'm having is that the file is coming out as a zip file and not an ISO file. And I can't find anything on the site about burning a zip file to a cd
<xwalk> Are there any man pages on properly writing cron jobs files?
<xubuntu916> is that directed at me xwalk? is so, I'm sorry, but I don't even know what they are.
<xwalk> xubuntu916: To the channel in general.
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/crontab
<xwalk> Unit193: Thank you.
<Unit193> Yeppers!
<ChristopherNg> knome: you there?
<Unit193> Almost 0500 his time3.
<ChristopherNg> yeah that guy loves his sleep
<ChristopherNg> lol
<ChristopherNg> im going to ask something in ot
<xubuntu386> ok, I have a problem and need help. I tried installing xubuntu 12.04, installation was going well until... there was a message pop up "Errno5" what is that, how can I fix it?
<xubuntu440> I try installing xubuntu 12.04 until errno5 happened, can someone please help me?
<Guest21613> hi everybody
<xubuntu159> HELLO - IA HAVE A BIG PROBLEM - TODAY I FOUND ON MY DESKTOP A FILE NAMED : README AND INSIDE THE TEXT : you are hacked by anonymous
<xubuntu159> I HAVE XUBUNUTU 12.4 - AND I DIDN'T ADD ANY NEW REPOSITORY
<xubuntu159> I HAVE SEARCHED THE WEB BUT I DIDN'T GET ANY RESULT
<Marqeaux> @Xubuntu159: does anyone at your house having access to your computer (by logging in with your password, or do you share your computer with someone else?)
<Marqeaux> @Xubuntu159: like a "funny" brother or roommate?
<gordonjcp> xubuntu159: sounds like a windup
<xubuntu159> no - i am the only one that has the password
<xubuntu159> and the password is verry complicated
<gordonjcp> and trivial to bypass
<gordonjcp> complicated passwords are a stupid idea
<gordonjcp> in any case if you have physical access to the machine it may as well not be passworded at all
<xubuntu159> passwords are a stupid idea .... ???!
<gordonjcp> xwalk: *complicated* passwords are a stupid idea
<gordonjcp> xwalk: ah, disregard...
<xwalk> gordonjcp: AYe.
<gordonjcp> okay, so who here thinks that xubuntu159's desktop was really "hacked" by "anonymous"?
<astraljava> Usually there's no reason to let anyone know they have been hacked. Certainly not an individual user not exposed to higher audience. And most certainly not by Anonymous.
<pimperle> :iset
<pimperle> sry
<gordonjcp> how can I create a xubuntu bootable USB stick from Windows?
<gordonjcp> or, is it possible at all?
<martinphone> any google earth user?
<martinphone> should I go with the package installation (6.0) orwith the most recent one from official site (6.2)?
<martinphone> package = synpatic
<knome> martinphone, the preferred method is always what's in the repositories
<martinphone> knome, if I go from official site I get an .exe, can it be extracted with xubuntu?
<martinphone> dos windows executable, mono...
<knome> martinphone, i'd use the version from the repositories.
<martinphone> ok
<martinphone> I guess I shouldnt click the check for updates, right?
<knome> in google earth?
<martinphone> or, is it disabled for ubuntu packages untill a new package is released?
<martinphone> crap, I could have checked for ppa's..
<cellardoor> Hi all, I need some help with my dual monitor setup. Googling hasn't helped. In Gnome, my dual display works fine, the menu-bar and 'primary' screen is my big one to the right, and not the smaller one to the left. So far everything I have tried in XFCE hasn't moved the Menu bar etc from the left screen to the right. It thinks the left screen is the main screen. If I invert their position in nvidia-settings (tell it that the small screen is
<cellardoor>  to
<cellardoor> <cellardoor>  the right of the big screen, when it's really on the left) then the menu-bar appears correctly placed on the big screen. Can I fix this? Or is the XFCE-menu bar always left-justified or something?
<knome> cellardoor, you in 12.04
<knome> cellardoor, ?
<laite> cellardoor: in xfce settings editor (from menu) there are displays, try changin option 'primary' from there
<laite> it's boolean (true/false) for both displays
<cellardoor> knome, yeah, upgraded the other day. Okay laite one second.
<laite> you propably need to log out and back in after changing
<cellardoor> I have changed it to true.
<cellardoor> Relogging.
<cellardoor> Didn't work :(
<laite> :/
<knome> cellardoor, right click panel -> panel -> panel preferences -> in the display tab, see "output"
<cellardoor> Aha
<cellardoor> bear with
<laite> whoa, haven't seen that option before =D
<cellardoor> Thank you knome, a hat-tip to you! and thank you laite too :)
<knome> np
<laite> does xubuntu 12.04.1 have a different kernel than 12.04
<laite> as in, 3.3-series
<knome> laite, i don't think so
<laite> knome: ok, thanks. I think I've read somewhere that ubuntu kernel often 'backports' things from newer kernels to their own version of 3.2, would there be some list about things that are additionally supported with 12.04 kernel?
<olbi> hello
<olbi> have problems, could some1 help?
<olbi> http://pastebin.com/LRfchhR8
<GridCube> olbi: have edited manually any grub  files?
<olbi> doesnt, only last time using super-boot-manager, to change plymouth theme
<GridCube> check line 98 of /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new as the bug warning says
<olbi> checking there but doesnt know what could be the problem, paste this line here?
<GridCube> olbi: better paste the whole file to pastebin
<GridCube> :=
<GridCube> :)
<olbi> ok
<olbi> moment
<olbi> http://pastebin.com/8nAvrjkD ,  http://pastebin.com/vHdfixmH
<olbi> here you are
<olbi> http://www.unixmen.com/super-boot-manager-great-tool-to-manage-burg-grub2-and-plymouth-in-ubuntu/ - i was using only this app
<GridCube> olbi: i dont see anything wrong, but im no grub expert, i recommend you 2 things, one is to try using boot-repair, its on the repos, the other if that doesnt work is trying asking in #grub
<GridCube> correction, its not on the repos :/
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
<kangarooo> xubuntu live username and password?
<GridCube> none
<kangarooo> GridCube: for 12.04 i leave blank for name and passw?
<kangarooo> cant log in 12.04 live after i logged out whats username?
<aguitel> in firefox tab the fonts are with differents darkness
<GridCube> kangarooo: when you are installing you make up those things
<GridCube> its up to you
<kangarooo> GridCube: im in live usb
<kangarooo> i didnt installed jet but testing
<olbi> doesn't help :(
<GridCube> olbi: :(
<GridCube> i dont know, ask on #grub
<olbi> asked and waiting :D
<knome> usa_today, please don't use awaynicks.
<martinphone> i have 60 files, all of em are named like this: artis - album - song title. This is very inconvenient for me, and Im looking for an automated way to get rid of "artist - album - " for all of the files
<markuss> Subject: Upgrading xubuntu from oneiric to precise  ---  Hi, I would appreciate advice on how to upgrade.  The update manager does not indicate that a new distribution is available.
<genii-around> markuss: What is the result of the command: grep = /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<oli_57> hello everybody
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<laite> martinphone: you could look thunar's bulk rename-option, just select bunch of files, right click and choose 'rename'
<martinphone> laite, solution was found in for f in *; do mv "$f" "${f#*-* - }"; done
<laite> =)
<drc> Do I read http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/ correctly?  12.04 32 bit is non-pae but 12.10 (and beyond) 32 bit will be pae?
<holstein> "The i386 images use a non-PAE kernel. The non-PAE kernel will not be available in future Xubuntu releases." does imply that
<holstein> i was under the impression the main ubuntu was shipping with PAE by default now
<drc> holstein: I was 90% sure that's what it said, but there was just something about the phrasing that made me wonder :)
<xubuntu198> Hi everyone!I installed xubuntu using the Wubi utility(I didn't change any settings;I have a XP with SP 2).I restart the PC and it boots directly in XP.Any ideas?
<holstein> xubuntu198: if you see it listed in the windows boot loader, just select it
<holstein> it = xubuntu/ubuntu
<martinphone> what libraries or packages do I need to play mpc files with rhythmbox?
<martinphone> parole plays em
<xubuntu198> It don't show any windows boot loader
<Artemis3> wubi i think creates an icon to launch it
<xubuntu198> ?
<holstein> xubuntu198: you have a windows bootloader.. i would try clicking the .exe again.. if you put the iso in the same directory, it will be used instead of going and downloading the iso
<Artemis3> look in your windows desktop for the icon
<xubuntu198> I tired that a moment later it don't work
<holstein> martinphone: i usually just install the *-restricted-extras metapackage.. i use VLC though
<holstein> xubuntu198: what didnt work? and how did it not work?
<xubuntu198> tried
<xubuntu198> anyway tnx
<holstein> xubuntu198: i would get the wubi .exe file, put it in a directory with the LIVE CD iso... click on it and report errors
<martinphone> holstein, for all ku, xu, lu and ubuntu?
<holstein> martinphone: its the same codecs AFAIK..
<Artemis3> just install the one you need, xubuntu-restricted-extras would be correct for this channel
<martinphone> holstein, so with just one it should be enough...
<holstein> martinphone: i would expect what plays in parole to play in rhythymbox
<holstein> maybe its a plugin for rhythymbox you need.. i would ask in #ubuntu or somewhere more folks might be using RB
<martinphone> ok
<markuss> Hi, any ideas how to upgrade xubuntu from oneiric to precise?  The update manager does not recognize that there is a new distribution upgrade available.
<gordonjcp> markuss: update-manager -c -d
<gordonjcp> does that do it?
<markuss> gordonjcp:  strange.  it works.  Update manager starts and reports a new release!  (I had hoped before to see that, making many attempts.)  Thanks so much!
<crond> Can anyone tell me if nvidia optimus graphics are working well on x/ubuntu in general? I'm currently making a USB install stick but want to be sure my gaming will work :)
<genii-around> crond: Might want to read http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04
<crond> genii-around, thank you!
<ubuntu_> hello all I have a problem I have download Xubuntu 12.04 .iso file and then I burned it and tried to install but in the middle of installation an error occurred.
<ubuntu_> I have the text of error but is there anyone else whit that problem
<ubuntu_> ?
<crond> ubuntu_, I would check your ISO or your burn first.
<genii-around> ubuntu_: Did you verify the md5 of the cd image before you made the cd?
<genii-around> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubuntu_> genii-around, I didnt understand how to check
<ubuntu_> oohhh on that site is written
<genii-around> Yes.
<ubuntu_> genii-around, when I write: md5sum "myisofile", nothing happens
<lighta> back
<genii-around> ubuntu_: Where it has "myisofile" you put instead the path and name of the actual iso file you downloaded, like xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  or so on
<ubuntu_> I must wait a little
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> it has done
<ubuntu_> now I have my hash
<milen8204> genii-around, 52fddd81e75bb421a5435a42ca9ec6df
<milen8204> 	
<milen8204> xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<milen8204> my iso is ok
<milen8204> i am ubuntu_
<genii-around> milen8204: Good. I would make a new CD, this time with software set to verify that it was written correctly.
<milen8204> I had used Xfburn
<milen8204> That error-massage was written: The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try to install again
<milen8204> I am trying to check cd whit md5sum
<mongy> if yo uare having trouble with the live installer then maybe try the alternate 'safe' version.
<milen8204> how to do that
<mongy> download the alternate iso
<milen8204> the live CD runs well but I cant install on my PC
<milen8204> mongy, could you send me a link pleae
<milen8204> please
<milen8204> *
<mongy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<mongy> did the md5 check come back ok?
<mongy> did you boot directly to the installer or have you tried running the live session and running the installer from there?
<milen8204> to iso yes
<milen8204>  52fddd81e75bb421a5435a42ca9ec6df
<milen8204> xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.is
<mongy> about when does it give you the error?
<milen8204> when start installing
<xubuntu777> I just installed xubuntu on an asus zenbook, i was wondering if the sleep/hibernate issue and touchpad sensitivity could be improved by upgrading to the 3.3 kernel.
<milen8204> after all settings for install and start coping files
<crond> xubuntu777, I have seen a fix for those issues somewhere online, have you googled it?
<milen8204> then an massage appears The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try to install again
<xubuntu777> I read about them on the ubuntu wiki, but was just curious if a kernel upgrade might take care of it.
<mongy> I know the installer has some bugs, as I found out while creating an encrypted home during install..  if you are comfortable with it, use the (no point n click dos like) alternate installer.
<crond> mongy, for lvm + dm_crypt you always have to use the alternate installer
<crond> or did you mean just encrypted homedir?
<milen8204> mongy, how to use alternative installer ?
<NewUser> Hi people!
<mongy> crond, as I said, encrypted home only.  I didnt want a fully encrypted drive, but it tried to make my swap encrypted and fubarred it giving me no swap, so  I had to format the swap partition again and correct fstab for a normal swap entry.
<mongy> milen8204,  alternate iso.
<crond> mongy, ahh. ok!
<mongy> milen8204, try it in vmware/virtualbox first so you can get familiar with it, it's not hard to use.
<milen8204> i do not understand, I should download alternate iso?
<xubuntu025> hi
<NewUser> May be some one try instal Xubuntu on laptop with Windows. I just few moment ago install Xubuntu on my laptop from USB stick. But if i take out it automaticaly loads Windows. How do i make to choose which one OS i want to load
<mongy> milen8204,  yes.
<milen8204> hmm where I can find it ?
<mongy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<mongy> milen8204,   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/xubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<milen8204> ohhhh
<mongy> milen8204, it's for when the live cd doesn't work.
<milen8204> i see it next to the other Iso :D
<Artemis3> or go with the times and use amd64
<mongy> milen8204, or for more advanced disk operations.
<milen8204> ok I will try
<NewUser> ye )
<mongy> milen8204, are you sure you need the 32bit version ?
<NewUser> guys how do change load boot options to Operational systems
<NewUser> do any knows? )
<mongy> NewUser, so you installed grub to your usb stick?
<xubuntu025> hi everybody, i'm a new user of xubuntu and i search how to change the contrast of notifications (: thanks
<milen8204> mongy, my PC is 10 years old , how do you thing :D
<NewUser> I instal xubuntu 12 on my usb - didnt know does tehe is grub but ! if i t let me choose what to load it is there
<NewUser> but didnt on HDD
<Artemis3> xubuntu025, settings manager -> notifications -> theme?
<mongy> NewUser, I don't quite follow.  You installed ubuntu to your usb stick?  Or installed it from your usb stick, TO your hard drive?
<xubuntu025> Artemis3: oh thanks (:
<milen8204> mongy, when I install alternative .iso will have the same xubuntu like not alternative :D
<NewUser> First on USB stick becorse my laptop didn' t have CDrom and after it reload laptop and instal from stick Xubuntu. And now for lunch Xubuntu i need plug in stick.
<mongy> NewUser, ok so it sounds like grub is not installed on your hard drive.  Boot xubuntu and then install grub to your hard drive.
<mongy> milen8204, alternate installer, same os
<milen8204> ok thanks
<NewUser> Hope it will be some option in visual menu ? )))))
<mongy> failsafe and with more options for advanced users.
<NewUser> ok try to reboot and inslal grub
<crond> NewUser, what is your native language?
<uofm49426> not  really a bug but annoying gmusicbrowser will not scan folder
<uofm49426> gmusicbrowser will  mot scan subfolders in my music  file
<uofm49426> using 12.04  xubuntu
<tomasz> Hi. Quick question. Where to put rc.local in home directory?
<NewUser> Heh didnt find how to install grub from USB to HDD -)
<mongy> NewUser,  not sure why it never did it during install, but anyway, boot xubuntu and from terminal type sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mongy> assuming sda is your installation drive.
<mongy> then type sudo update-grub
<NewUser> two questions - how to check in what sda i allready install xubuntu?
<NewUser> update will not work - i siting on flash 3g - and didnt have drivers for linux
<tomasz> Where should I put rc.local in home directory? I don't want to edit the one in /etc/ every time I wish to add or remove there. I read you can have rc.local set per user, but forgot where it should be placed. Help?
<xubuntu880> hi everyone
<Unit193> Howdy.
<tomasz> Evening.
<xubuntu880> repositories from xubuntu are the same than ubuntu?
<Unit193> Yep.
<xubuntu880> i just install it but sources.list is empty
<mongy> NewUser, do you have only 1 hard drive?
<xubuntu880> oks. copyn it ^
<Unit193> Blank on install is weird...
<NewUser> yea - divide it in two peaces in wodnows - when install xubuntu it take some part for it self, if i corectly understand it. Thete are recovery part on hdd, windows part and linux part
<mongy> NewUser, boot your installed xubuntu then, and do those commands.
<NewUser> oukey - but only update i'll make when find how to run 3g modem on xubuntu :)
<xubuntu880> yes i have only a hd. xubuntu using all
<NewUser> se ya after 10 minuts)
<mongy> NewUser, you aren't updating anything fron internet.
<frozsak> how do i stop xfce's saving sessions?
<frozsak> it's unchecked in session management
<mongy> I think you just stop everything running thats saved,  log out with the saved session enabled still, then log back in and disable it.
<tomasz> Having some strange problem with boot time, frozsak?
<NewUser> He he ! )) It works
<NewUser> Thanks a lot
<NewUser> now i can on my aspire one 722 work in normal system what didnt eat all resources))
<NewUser> interesting what be faster xubuntu 12 or windows 7 home premium
<NewUser> )
<mongy> NewUser, xubuntu 12.  no brainer.
<NewUser> mongy: idealy i instaled Oracle Linux on my laptop, becorse i have that system in production. Bet i use about two weaks linux thats why try something with xwindows on that
<NewUser> didnt think that i can get up it from sorce on OLE )
<frozsak> not neccesarily tomasz
<frozsak> it has just cause problems in the past
<frozsak> and now my fglrx driver died somehow
<frozsak> oop hes gone
<frozsak> anyway session saving is just annoying
<Benguin> Hey guys, does anyone know why, if I blacklist "libmessaging.so" from appearing in an indicator applet (not the one included by default) it still shows up, along with all te other ones I blacklisted?
<Benguin> I did the same in a non-xubuntu install of xfce and it works fine
<Benguin> Is libmessaging.so and etc names something else in xubuntu?
<Benguin> named*
<Benguin> oh, or does xubuntu not use the regular xfconf files in ~/.config?
<aguitel> any app like startupmanager in 12.04 ?
<GridCube> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> Package startupmanager does not exist in precise
<GridCube> nope
<aguitel> GridCube, por eso digo algo similar
#xubuntu 2012-05-19
<xubuntu788> hello
<xubuntu788> i am installin xubuntu 12.04 :D
<xubuntu788> no speak english :8
<GridCube> xubuntu788, what is your language?
<xubuntu788> spanish
<xubuntu788> is a older pc, pentium 4, 2. 4 gz, 1.5  ram
<GridCube> xubuntu788, :) por favor entra en #ubuntu-es
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu788> allá voy
<xubuntu788> gracias!
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> i like the dock but i would like to remove it and install cairo dock
<Ntemis> is it possible?
<GridCube> Ntemis, its not a dock
<GridCube> its just a panel
<GridCube> you can simple delete it but it will never come back
<Ntemis> i prefer cairo dock anw
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> as said, its just a panel
<Ntemis> great work you done here guys
<GridCube> :D
<Ntemis> am newbie at xubuntu
<GridCube> glad you like it, the devs will be happy :D
<Ntemis> but i really hate that canonical is using users as beta testers on that sh..ty unity
<Ntemis> it sucks
<Ntemis> i want my old gnome back
<pleia2> Ntemis: that's really off-topic here, please don't bash other systems
<Ntemis> but i found a new base to land ;)
<pleia2> I've never used cairo dock, but I'd suggest doing some google searches for like: xfce cairo dock
<Ntemis> my bad pleia2
<gambo> Why does gmusicbrowser play music that isn't in my current filter?
<Ntemis> thanks pleia2  i am a cairo dock user for many years
<GridCube> gambo, because, the filter just shows you what you searched, but the playlist is still whole
<GridCube> gambo, install another media player, you will be happier
<gambo> hahah
 * GridCube has really bad opinions on gmusicbrowser
<gambo> i see
<gambo> it definitely seems counter-intuitive so far =/
<GridCube> but dont take them from me, please enjoy messing your brain trying to figure out how it works
<GridCube> you will have an eureka moment, believe me
<gambo> well, I have gripes with amarok and banshee... are there others that are as powerful?
<gambo> (and rhythmbox)
<GridCube> in any case, install exaile, or audacious (not a bad mediatheque actually), clementine, rhytmbox
<GridCube> theres a new one, let me find it
<GridCube> gambo, http://getnightingale.com/
<gambo> hmm, will check it out, thanks!
<GridCube> :) de nada
<xubuntu054> There, seriously, is a working IRC client built into the (X)Ubuntu install process??  Is this real life?
<Unit193> You need to wake up, Neo.
<xubuntu054> That's a whole bunch of awesome, dipped in a bucket of odd.
<xubuntu054> Wonder what happens if I start bookmarking stuff in this FF instance...
<xubuntu054> I'll find out,after the install is complete, if those bookmarks make it into system.
<Unit193> They won't.
<xubuntu054> Oh.
<xubuntu054> :)
<xubuntu054> Still a pretty awesome time-kill while it installs.  I've not used anything except the 'alternate' install in years.
<xubuntu054> (Habit from when the graphical install was flaky)
<Fudge> anyone familiar with xfce accessibility
<baizon> !ask | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fudge> baizon  i actually did ask a question and I am familiar with !ask, thanks
<baizon> but this will include a next question
<Fudge> loL yes
<Fudge> I want to be able to set accessibility on in xfce without using the gui to do it
<baizon> see ;)
<baizon> how come?
<Fudge> baizon  because I use orca to use the desktop and without accessibility turned on orca doesnt work
<Fudge> so unless someone can provide instructions to do it withotu seeing the screen or as I thought changing a conf file or using sed to enable accessibility. but i dont know where the setting is
<baizon> Fudge: man orca
<baizon> Fudge: something like "orca -t" should be what you want :)
<Fudge> I use orca all the time, orca starts but it does not set accessibility
<baizon> orca --enable
<baizon> ?
<Sysi> a sec..
<Sysi> hrm, can't find it from xfconf
<Fudge> apparently it can be done within xfce
<Fudge> the only thing I get though is welcome to orca, the rest of it doesnt work until accessibility is enabled
 * Fudge shrugs
<recon_tv> hi all, upgrade time is here for me :)
<recon_tv> ok, so the upgrade did not go smooth :( , being a bit to optimistic
<aguitel> brasero
<laite> recon_tv: you could try ripperx
<laite> can brasero rip cd:s? I thought it was only for burning them
<recon_tv> trying ripperx
<recon_tv> thx, ripperx works a charm
<aguitel> yeah ,it ripperx
<aguitel> in firefox tabs ,the fonts are in different dark
<recon_tv> wonder why releases nearly always mess up really simple things, like playing mp3's !!!!
<Sysi> if you did fresh install, it's because mp3 codec is licenced and can't be bundled in cd
<Sysi> licenced with wrong licence that is, if it was GPL/BSD/something it would be okay
<recon_tv>  seems ripperx gave me a bunch of 2kb files
<aquix> recon_tv  the lame lib is in the repos
<recon_tv> no, can play mp3's, ripping them seems to be the problem
<recon_tv> ripperx encodes mp3 files, watch the size increase in filemanager as it works, when it finishes the size drops back to 2kb, ??
<aquix> 2kb is some sort of info text file
<aquix> your doing something wrong
<laite> recon_tv: did you check from ripperx's config that there is mp3-encoder selected
<laite> install package 'lame' if you can't find any suitable encoder
<recon_tv> lame encode was selected, trying to flac now
<recon_tv> worked to flack, wonder if it's a bug
<recon_tv> even worked on CD2 :)
<aquix> recon_tv   good boy for using flac, even how unvoluntairy :p
<recon_tv> mp3 was default, moved over to flack, but a lot of portable players do not like it
<recon_tv> anyway, white mink black cotton is a rocking album if you into swing
<milen8204> hello all, I can`t boot alternative Xubuntu 12.04 from USB stic
<milen8204> stick*
<milen8204> I have google it and made all changes written in the net but nothing happens
<recon_tv> milen8204: could be lots of things, how does it fail to boot?
<recon_tv> and what did you use to make the usb image
<milen8204> no defoult or UI configuration foun
<milen8204> or something like that
<milen8204> Ubuntu 11.10 startin disk creator
<milen8204> I used
<milen8204> that to make my USB disk
<recon_tv> milen8204 what os you using to create the usb stick?
<milen8204> recon_tv, Ubuntu 11.10
<recon_tv> have you tried usb-creator-gtk , that'll probably work better
<milen8204> the USB stick boots on my laptop but does not on my PC
<recon_tv> sounds like a conflict then, have you tried to boot to terminal?
<recon_tv> brighttness applet not working
<aquix> boot to terminal?
<recon_tv> aquix: press shift as you boot to get boot menu, look for rescue mode or boot to terminal as an option.
<recon_tv> aquix: I think, not sure of this and busy rebooting one of my boxes already
<aquix> try     startx
<milen8204> aquix, startx ?
<aquix> milen8204  it's a command to start x.org and then your desktop enviroment:          startx
<recon_tv> milen8204: when you get to a terminal if you type startx it will start the windows manager
<recon_tv> milen8204 then you can look at the error message if there is one
<milen8204> recon_tv, but I am trying to install Xubuntu 12.04, and does not boot trough bios
<milen8204> have no terminal there
<aquix> milen8204 install it how?
<milen8204> to another PC
<aquix> using cd or usb?
<milen8204> I try to boot Xubuntu 12.04 installation using USB stick
<aquix> milen8204 in older bioses you have to set the hdd boot order since the usb stick will register as a hard drive.
<milen8204> I wrote .iso file on CD but in the middle of installation an error-massage appeared and interrupted the installation
<milen8204> aquix, ok
<milen8204> I will try
<recon_tv> milen8204: did you check the CD for errors? are you booting off the CD when you get the error, or when you are installing , still unclear
<aquix> milen8204 use unetbootin for making a live usb, btw
<milen8204> aquix, does not work still get that massage
<aquix> crap
<aquix> refresh my nuggin. what is that message
<milen8204> aquix, how to check CD ?
<aquix> milen8204 you can check the iso you downloaded by comparing md5 hash sums
<recon_tv> milen8204, tell us again exactly what you are doing and what is happening
<aquix> but let's be real. doesn't happen
<milen8204> recon_tv, I am trying to install Xubuntu 12.04 on my old PC
<recon_tv> hope this does not turn into 20 yes/no questions
<recon_tv> are you using a usb stick or a cd to install from?
<aquix> hes using a usb stick
<aquix> it fails on him
<milen8204> I had downloaded desctop iso file
<milen8204> first I have burn it on CD
<milen8204> but in the middle of installation an error appeared
<aquix> milen8204 what did you format the usb stick with? recommended i fat 32
<aquix> oh
<milen8204> and tried to install iso file whit USB
<milen8204> aquix, I have formatted  FAT 32
<aquix> good
<recon_tv> milen8204: when you boot from cd, there should be a option to check the cd, try that first
<aquix> milen8204 you mention both cd and usb. we need to now what happened with both methods.
<milen8204> now I tried to install whit USB but I am getting an error no DEFAUT or UI configuration directive faund
<aquix> milen8204 do you get to the grub menu?
<milen8204> whit CD yes
<aquix> and usb?
<milen8204> USB no
<milen8204> :D
<recon_tv> milen8204: you bios probably not set to boot from usb
<aquix> yezh, but still have cd issues
<recon_tv> so let check the CD!!!!!
<aquix> milen8204  when you get to the menu, press tab key, then replace    quiet splash         with nomodeset
<milen8204> recon_tv, no I had installed Lubuntu 11.10 whit USB stick
<aquix> and report the errors you get
<aquix> those damn l folks :)
<milen8204> I have wrote the error that appeared
<recon_tv> true, but have you run the check on the CD, that should be easy
<recon_tv> would give us a good starting point too
<milen8204> The installer encountered an unrecoverablee error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try to install again
<milen8204> recon_tv, I chaked md5sum on .iso
<milen8204> but not to CD
<recon_tv> ok, check cd, if it's ok, try reinstall, might just be a glitch
<milen8204> recon_tv, how to check it ?
<recon_tv> boot to the CD's grub menu and select "check CD"
<milen8204> ohh :D
<milen8204> ok
<aquix> m60 back to mint you bastard
<recon_tv> lol
<m60> heh
<m60> So you're saying Mint is superior to Ubuntu / Xubuntu, aquix ? Bold statement to make here ...-)
<xubuntu610> anyone installing on acer ao751h?
<recon_tv> I question you logic m60? he only implied that you are a mint user
<recon_tv> milen8204: you find where to check the cd?
<milen8204> recon_tv, yes thanks now I am checking it
<aquix> and he left, bastard
<recon_tv> spocked him lol
<aquix> xfce will do that :)
<recon_tv> bet i'll be crying like a baby after a i finish upgrading my primary machine
<recon_tv> have to spend a day resetting the layout
<aquix> meh, thats like 2 hours
<Sysi> partitioning layout?
<recon_tv> UI layout
<aquix> cop on the beat :)
<Sysi> but totally changing it takes like 15mins, 30 tops :p
<recon_tv> but six years was a good run with the last one.
<recon_tv> Sysi, maybe for you, but there are so many little things
<Sysi> I think I reinstall at least six times a year
<aquix> I have my firefox layout backed up with FEBE, but a fresh profile is always the best
<milen8204> recon_tv, no errors found
<recon_tv> milen8204: so, just install it again and see if you get an error.
<aquix> six reinstalls in a year? distro hopping went to distro madness.
<aquix> arch is nice
<milen8204> recon_tv, it is my third install and still get the error: The installer encountered an unrecoverablee error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try to install again
<recon_tv> I installed lots of distro after I tried unity, but only moving my main comp over now
<recon_tv> nice gmusic opens many windows if you open many files :(
<aquix> milen8204 that sucks balls. but I'm out of options personally. Might be hardware failure.
<recon_tv> aggh, still closing gmusic windows
<drc> milen8204: Is this your 3d install using 1) the same DISC; 2) the same ISO image or 3) same burning software?
<aquix> recon_tv get clementine on that thing and forget about that junk.
<milen8204> drc, the same CD
<recon_tv> milen8204:  ??
<drc> milen8204: Someone famous once defined insanity as doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
<aquix> drc that was Einstein
<recon_tv> drc, this is the first time we are doing it knowing the cd is ok.
<drc> recon_tv: ok...sorry...
<drc> aquix: I know...but I can never remember "i before e"... :)
<aquix> drc  :)
<milen8204> recon_tv, I had tried two times before
<milen8204> now i have cheked the CD
<milen8204> and the CD is k
<milen8204> ok*
<recon_tv> sure, and it'll probably fail again, then we can try startx in terminal to try work out whats wrong with UI
<aquix> milen8204 this is not normal, not sure if your new to linux'
<milen8204> I am using Ubuntu for an year
<milen8204> aquix, I think so that is not normal :D that why I am asking for an advice :D
<recon_tv> well, ubuntu for 6 years and computers for 25 years, far from an expert but I have a good feel for fault finding :)
<recon_tv> and you nearly always end up doing it one step at a time
<recon_tv> milen8204: installing still?
<milen8204> yes :D
<milen8204> now I have tried onother option
<milen8204> I have installed Lubuntu 11.10 (because I have a disk) and now whit Xubuntu 12.04 disk I have chosen the option upgrade Ubuntu 11.10 to Xubuntu 12.04
<milen8204> and will see what will happen
<milen8204> :D
<recon_tv> lol, into upgrade territory, just means we will have to do it again if it fails
<recon_tv> milen8204: you need to tell us these details
<recon_tv> milen8204: an upgrade is very different from an install
<milen8204> recon_tv, yes i
<milen8204> know
<milen8204> but install fails
<milen8204> every time
<milen8204> Thats why I have tried upgrade
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> recon_tv, that error appeared in that option too
<milen8204> The installer encountered an unrecoverablee error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try to install again
<recon_tv> ok, so do you get a desktop session?
<recon_tv> milen8204: so did you get a desktop session?
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> I downloaded the desctop session
<recon_tv> so have you got a UI or a desktop?
<recon_tv> a terminal or a desktop i mean
<Fowarek> Hello! I am having trouble with the Xubuntu Live CD. I'm trying to run it on an older Dell Desktop computer, but it just hangs on the loading screen. The bar is still moving back and forth, but it has been running for about 5-10 minutes now and still hasn't loaded into the desktop environment. This is true when I select "Try Without Installing" and "Install" options. Any ideas?
<recon_tv> Fowarek: I would try the alternative installer next for a text install
<milen8204> recon_tv, I done understand sorry
<milen8204> I have desktop
<recon_tv> milen8204:  do you want to try from the usb, check your bios to see if it will boot from it
<Fowarek> Okay, I'll try the alt installer then. Thanks!
<milen8204> recon_tv, my USB does not run at all
<milen8204> it does not boot
<milen8204> My CD runs but it fails to install Xubuntu
<recon_tv> maybe it's not set in the BIOS? have you checked?
<recon_tv> milen8204: the error you described has been reported by others, i'm looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487937&highlight=default+ui+configuration , but it's a bit old
<milen8204> aha
<milen8204> I had a google search but that I made did not work
<recon_tv> milen8204: I suggest using usb-creator-gtk  as i used it today to create a live usb, AND CHECK YOUR BIOS!!!!!!!
<milen8204> recon_tv, I checked it I have set in BIOS USB as HDD device
<milen8204> recon_tv, I will try alternative .iso
<recon_tv> milen8204: I think however you created the usb and cd is bugged and would like to try with usb-creator-gtk as there are no questions other than what iso to use
<milen8204> ok will try
<recon_tv> milen8204: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<recon_tv> sorry have to go, match just started :)
<milen8204> recon_tv, i am using  usb-creator-gtk
<milen8204> to create USB
<recon_tv> milen8204: try with that, i'll be back in a bit
<recon69_lap> milen8204: you get anywhere with the install?
<milen8204> recon69_lap, yes I downloaded alternative version, burned on CD, now I am installing it :D
<milen8204> so far, so good :D
<recon69_lap> anyone know how to add a new toolbar?
<GridCube> toolbar?
<GridCube> you mean a panel?
<recon69_lap> yep, panel
<GridCube> righ click > panel > preferences > BIG GREEN +
<Connor|Work> WHen setting up a dual boot with W7 the partition slider has two boxes showing the W7 partitoin and the future Xubuntu partition but it doesn't say which partition is the W7 partition, I presume the one on the left is W7 and the one on the right is for Xubuntu?
<Connor|Work> Putting Xubuntu on my friend's netbook, I'm normally a Slackware/Gentoo user and haven't touched *buntu in years.
<recon69_lap> lol, there it is >:o
<GridCube> Connor|Work, can i see an screenshot of  gparted?
<martinphone> can parole reproduce flac?
<Connor|Work> Yes, hold on
<GridCube> martian, dunno
<Connor|Work> Also any particular reason why jwm won't work on Xubuntu? I put Xubuntu on my netbook after arriving to work and finding that my Sabayon partition was gone, I picked jwm as my window manager but no panel or anything shows up when I log in, right click doesn't even do anything
<Connor|Work> Uploading screenshot now
<GridCube> martinphone, it uses gstreamer so i bet it does
<Connor|Work> http://exifdata.com/images/1337446987.99_Screenshot%20-%2005192012%20-%2005:01:33%20PM.png
<GridCube> Connor|Work, i dont know about jwm, i just use xfwm4
<Connor|Work> I normally use XFCE but I'm trying out different window managers and such
<Connor|Work> Got nothing to do today
<GridCube> ok Connor|Work thats the installer partition manager, please open gparted :)
<Connor|Work> Aight
<Connor|Work> GridCube: using that installer partition manager, why would it not show which OS is which partition?
<Connor|Work> http://exifdata.com/images/1337447153.36_kdksd.png
<GridCube> Connor|Work, i don't know it usually shows which partition will be the destiny painting it in a color with the logo
<GridCube> ok so yea, the tiny one should end up as xubuntus
<GridCube> maybe you have to click to select it?
<Connor|Work> Nope
<GridCube> i don't really know i usually just let the installer do it automagically or preset the partitions on gparted and the choose the destinys by hand
<rarog> по русски
<rarog> Привет всем!!!!!!
<rarog> help
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu416> is anyone reading what i'm writing?
<Unit193> Yep.
<xubuntu416> nice!
<xubuntu416> it is my first time with xubuntu
<xubuntu416> with linux at all
<Marzata> ofcoz it is
<xubuntu416> i've alreay tried it before but it doesn't worked well before
<xubuntu416> hey marzata fuck off
<xubuntu416> i'm just starting what doesnt mean that you can mock on me
<xubuntu416> so shut up pls ;)
<Marzata> ofcoz it means
<xubuntu416> what big expert you are, you should be helping me man
<xubuntu416> well, lets go straight to the point
<xubuntu416> i'm trying to access my files which are on windows
<xubuntu416> do you know what should I do?
<pleia2> xubuntu416: please don't use that kind of language in here, be nice to us
<pleia2> xubuntu416: when you open up the file manager, does it show the windows drive?
<Marzata> windows?
<pleia2> Marzata: please be helpful if you're going to participate here :)
<xubuntu416> sorry man, i didn't really want to say that
<xubuntu416> yes, windows
<xubuntu416> yes, it appears but says that it fails to mount the drive :S
<Marzata> windows is in VB?
<Unit193> Did it give any errors? And is the drive on the same disk but different partition?
<xubuntu416> yes
<xubuntu416> and i need to say that this system is really good, man, well usable!
<Unit193> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<iqman> chown to current user of mount point directory works for me
<xubuntu416> thank you! i'll read it now
<Unit193> Not sure if the program Gigolo would mount that or not.
<xubuntu416> what a exclusive root operation means?
<GridCube> means that only root can do it
<GridCube> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xubuntu416> will read it also
<xubuntu416> didn't understand it quite well
<xubuntu416> someone?
<aquix> no
<aquix> sorry
<aquix> what?
<xubuntu416> ok, no problem i'll try it in another way
<xubuntu416> i'm trying to access my files on windows
<aquix> from linux?
<gordonjcp> if only someone had attempted such a thing before, and extensively documented it on the Internet
<GridCube> xubuntu416, are you using wubi?
<aquix> screw  that ... We're helping you now
<xubuntu416> it is my first time with this system i cant understand what i read
<GridCube> xubuntu416, are you using a lice cd?
<xubuntu416> no installed it
<GridCube> xubuntu416, ok
<GridCube> do you not have an icon on the desktop of a drive?
<xubuntu416> yes, it says Acer
<xubuntu416> that is the brand of my notebook
<GridCube> thats your windows partition
<xubuntu416> but says that it cant"mount" or something
<GridCube> open it
<GridCube> ookay
<GridCube> thats different
<GridCube> now open a terminal
<xubuntu416> ok
<xubuntu416> terminal emulator, right?
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> xubuntu416, you know how to pastebin?
<xubuntu416> no, what is this?
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GridCube> that means, go to paste.ubuntu.com, and paste the results of the things im going to ask you now
<GridCube> so i can see what the problem ok?
<xubuntu416> ok
<xubuntu416> i understand, thank you
<GridCube> now, on the terminal type this: sudo fdisk -l
<GridCube> and pass me the results
<xubuntu416> ok
<GridCube> :D i found out thats faster, you can do simply: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<GridCube> and it will upload it for you :D
<GridCube> and will give you a link
<GridCube> how awesome is that
<xubuntu416> http://paste.ubuntu.com/996372/
<xubuntu416> yes, it is nice
<GridCube> XD
<xubuntu416> i didnt know about it
<GridCube> you did not put your password
<GridCube> you need to tell your password to sudo
<GridCube> so the command executes
<xubuntu416> ok, i'll try again
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu416> http://paste.ubuntu.com/996375/
<GridCube> very well
<GridCube> now on the same terminal write: sudo mkdir /media/Acer
<GridCube> it should return nothing
<GridCube> then do this: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/Acer
<GridCube> and paste the results
<xubuntu416> http://paste.ubuntu.com/996383/
<GridCube> oh, ok
<GridCube> now do: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/Acer
<GridCube> and paste the results
<xubuntu416> ok
<xubuntu416> http://paste.ubuntu.com/996388/
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> there you have it
<GridCube> can you read that?
<xubuntu416> i should write mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda3 /media/Acer?
<GridCube> you could try
<GridCube> remember to sudo it
<GridCube> or
<xubuntu416> like sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda3 /media/Acer?
<GridCube> you could do the safer thing thats loging back to windows and closing properly, then loging back to windows and closing properly again
<GridCube> but yeah, you could try that
<xubuntu416> ok, so i will shut off the windows and i will come back here, ok?
<GridCube> :) ok
<GridCube> things should simply work then
<xubuntu416> ok, thank you, c you soon¹
<GridCube> no mounting or anything
<GridCube> i have to go for a while now :)
<xubuntu416> ok, so if i just shut off the windows i will be able to access the "Acer" files?
<xubuntu416> because i inted to migrate to here :)
<satop> hello i have a problem with the mouse cursor theme in xubuntu 12.04 with xfce 4.10 i installed oxygen-icon-theme from the repositories changed the setting in xfce settings and in update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme ... so i have the same cursor everywhere ... but when i try to resize window i see another "ugly" cursor theme
<satop> how can i make the resize cursors using  the correct theme ? if any one knows ?
<xubuntu255> Hi, I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old acer aspire 1350 laptop(256mb memory). I'm using the alternate cd install, it boots up fine but when i select the "Install xubuntu" option the installation never starts and the system just hangs. The disc drive makes a noise every second like it is starting to read, but never does so. I'm fairly sure that the disc drive is able to read since I have previously installed puppy linux on the
<Unit193> You could try a few https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions , and doing a "Check Disk for defects" could help too.
<xubuntu255> It maybe so but I cannot know. All the options have the same result I mentioned above except from the memory test, which runs fine and gives me no errors.
<GridCube> xubuntu255, do you have a pendrive? you could try creating a liveusb, maybe your disk has reading problems
<xubuntu017> hi
<linux_junkie> i'm back with xubuntu
<linux_junkie> just spent the day upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to xubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> congrats
<linux_junkie> any major differences in 12.04?
<GridCube> not really no
<linux_junkie> worth upgrading?
<GridCube> i find that flash is more stable tho
<GridCube> and you know is a lts so it has lots of stable stuff and support for longer time
<linux_junkie> i dont watch a lot of online video
<linux_junkie> most video i watch is on dvd's
<GridCube> yep, well, its newer, has newer programs and stuff like that :P
<GridCube> but there is no much difference from 11.10
<linux_junkie> i'll leave it a while before upgrading then
<GridCube> xfce 4.10 was released to late to be included as a major change
<GridCube> 12.10 will ship it so things will change now
<linux_junkie> i got xfce 4.8 so if i upgrade to 12.10 i'll be downgrading xfce! lol
<GridCube> linux_junkie, thats not how it works, so i hope you're joking
<linux_junkie> i know 4.10 is a newer version to 4.8 i was referring to version number
<GridCube> :P yes, but 10 > 8
<linux_junkie> 4.8 is higher than 4.1
<GridCube> the dot is not a decimal dot
<linux_junkie> .10 is not 10
<GridCube> the dot is not a decimal dot
<linux_junkie> it is on my screen
<GridCube> its a version dot, its 4 and 10
<linux_junkie> lol
<GridCube> :P its confusing stuff from programmers
<linux_junkie> lol
<linux_junkie> i did read on xfce forums that they were thinking of changing version numbering system..
<linux_junkie> .. they bring out a new version every two years or so...
<Unit193> Since it doesn't appear to be a support question, may be better off in #xubuntu-offtopic
<linux_junkie> so maybe they should number it based on year its released
<linux_junkie> oh sorry I thought it was general chat
<Unit193> Nop, just supporties here.
<linux_junkie> oh well I'll stay and see if I can support anyone
<GridCube> linux_junkie, :P but you can join #xubuntu-offtopic
#xubuntu 2012-05-20
<xubuntu566> installing xubuntu now.
<GridCube> :D
<Commonwealth> Can anyone tell me what a helper application is?
<xubuntu287> Thought I'd mention that the 12.04 amd64 alternate cd seems to have a corrupt ATI driver package (ie I checked the md5 sum of the iso, and hit the failure twice on that package)
<Unit193> Really? How did yu download?
<xubuntu287> Direct from ubuntu mirror http
<xubuntu287> Thought it was a bad download, but the md5 sums match
<xubuntu287> I can try opening up the iso and looking for the package itself
<Unit193> Alright, well you say the ISO md5 is good, but the package itself fails in the live/install? (To clearify)
<Unit193> (I'd like to blame comcast, but.... ;) )
<xubuntu287> ISO md5 is good
<xubuntu287> unet boot in to usb, (two separate times)
<Unit193> knome: Can you take a peek at that when you get back?  You said you have the disk.
<xubuntu287> Install fails when installing packages, used the integrity checker and reports driver as bad
<xubuntu287> (sorry reports a package that looked to be ati package as bad)
<Unit193> xubuntu287: Well, I'd almost say reporting a bug would be a good idea, but not sure exactly what agenst.
<Unit193> (I personally can't check this one)
<xubuntu287> After I get my machine back up and running I'll run the integrity check again and write down the package name
<xubuntu287> though if someone else has a VM handy it'd be good to get another check on it
<xubuntu287> 19092536f4a74f1c260e8aabc90cdf0e f:\isos\xubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<xubuntu287> 19092536f4a74f1c260e8aabc90cdf0e *xubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<xubuntu287> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Unit193> Yep, and double checked from the mirror.
<xubuntu287> ok I think the package was xserver-xorg-ati_6.14.99~git2011219.aacbd629-0ubuntu2_.deb
<Unit193> You may be able to check with "debsums"
<Unit193> !info debsums
<Unit193> ubottu: Wake up
<ubottu> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.51 (precise), package size 54 kB, installed size 224 kB
<xubuntu287> ah http://markmail.org/thread/oubopssmrzo7icg2
<xubuntu287> great it looks as though all the alternate isos are hosed
<Unit193> First comment says it all ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgsel/+bug/995140/comments/1 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995140 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-video-all fails to install from ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Unit193> RIghto....
<xubuntu287> ok I'll go in and edit launchpad and increase the severity and distributions affected
<xubuntu287> (Having one of the supported install methods guaranteed to fail on all machines is really a pretty critical bug [not to mention embarassing])]
<Unit193> But, the mini install should work, since it shouldn't have X+friends.
<cacsar> Actually if someone has the authority to change bug importance on launch pad, I'd appreciate it if they could go in and change it for 995140
<Unit193> It takes a launchpad account.
<cacsar> It takes a project maintainer or bug supervisor
<Unit193> !away | usa_today
<ubottu> usa_today: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<sankey> will xfce 4.10 ever make it to xubuntu 12.04, or does it have to wait until 12.11?
<sankey> i mean 12.10
<knome> until 12.10
<Sysi> there's ppa but won't be in official repositories
<malv> year of the linux is coming up
<Marzata> malv: the polar year?
<knome> malv, Marzata: #xubuntu-offtopic
<G__81> hi i am trying to upgrade from xfce 4.8 to 4.10. I am using 12.04. I tried the steps mentioned in the link http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/05/xfce-4-10-available-for-precise.html but i am not able to get the updates. can someone help me out  ?
<Marzata> how to remove the keyring popup in xubuntu?
<judgen> is it possible to set the desktop icons to launch another file manager instead of thunar? like konqueror or any such thing
<Artemis3> preferred apps in settings manager?
<judgen> that does work on everything except the desktop
<judgen> do not get me wrong, i really like thunar.. but i like to play with this kind of stuff
<Marzata> what do you like it really?
<csioktel> hi, i'm new to ufw, i added some rules with ufw, after reboot, those rules still here, i want to know, where is the ufw save rules path?
<csioktel> is it ufw will automatic save the rules to somewhere?
<recon69_lap> hi, how to you adjust the screen brightness?
<recon69_lap> before i go blind
<recon69_lap> never mind, found it. good to be able to see screen without squinting
<Adriannom> hi.  just installed xubuntu 12.04 and after i suspend, the screen is very dark, even at the prompt to log back in.  changing brightness has some effect, but even full brightness is very dark.  any ideas what could be going on?
<Adriannom> the mouse pointer is actually the only thing that is at full brightness
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: try right click the desktop and select desktop settings , some sliders in there
<Adriannom> recon69_lap, yup, that is how i tried to change the brightness.  it has some effect, but the darkness pervades all
<recon69_lap> and you got the brightness slider applet ?
<Adriannom> what's that?
<Adriannom> this is a fresh install.  do i need to install it?
<recon69_lap> install xfce4-power-manager-plugins
<Adriannom> ok
<recon69_lap> and add it to a pannel
<Adriannom> ok added, but it has a white sun filled with red, and an exclamation mark in the middle
<Adriannom> when i click on it nothing happens
<Adriannom> ah, hovering over it says "no device found"
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: whats the make and model of computer
<Adriannom> can't find any settings for it
<Adriannom> it's just a home build pc, maybe 4 years old at a guess
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: guess it's not playing nice with your video driver/card.
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: I had the same dark screen , but the applet works for me
<Adriannom> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850]
<Adriannom> hm, i tried to install the proprietary drivers, but it failed for some reason.  i just gave up but maybe it's worth persisting
<Adriannom> thanks a lot recon69_lap
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: I'm tring to find the command to start the power management app, might be somthing in there
<Adriannom> you mean like in settings->power management?
<Adriannom> settings->settings manager->power management even
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: yep, thats the one, on AC tab , is it reducing brightness ?
<Adriannom> i see no such option
<Adriannom> are you on 12.04?
<recon69_lap> power manager -> on Ac -> Monitor -> brightness
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: and did you upgrade or install 12.04?
<Adriannom> recon69_lap, install, then update fully
<Adriannom> first thing i did was experiment with suspend
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: Had the same problems as you, but my brightness applet works. Dont really know enough about it to help you more.
<Adriannom> no worries.  what video card did you have?
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: this night help https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/power-brighter.html
<Adriannom> not sure, i don't think it's an ordinary brightness problem because the mouse pointer is super bright
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: nvida 9600 somthing
<Adriannom> does turning brightness down normally leave the mouse unaffected?
<P-Chan> Hello guys! I need help! In ubuntu 10.04 my video card  runs at 1200x800. In 12.04 in earlier too but now the maximum is 1024x768. I tried xrandr, graphical interface and not works
<Adriannom> aha, managed to install an alternate proprietary driver
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: well, maybe change you UI setttings in Setting manager -> Apparance
<Adriannom> brb
<P-Chan> -PCI Devices- Host bridge		: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02) VGA compatible controller		: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Audio device		: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) PCI bridge		: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode]) USB controller		:
<recon69_lap> aggh, P-Chan, use pastebin
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: sorry I am n00b
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: dude and I can't install this window border: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+7+B%C3%A1sic?content=148698
<P-Chan> I put in the .theme folder but not runs and other programs like  ubuntu update software not themed.
<Adriannom> recon69_lap, the restricted driver fixed it.  thanks for putting me onto that lead :)
<recon69_lap> Adriannom: no problem, appreciate the thank you
<Adriannom> :)
<recon69_lap> P-Chan: what video driver are you using?
<P-Chan> To discover it i type lspc ?
<aguitel> lspci
<P-Chan> aguitel: I want secure mode. I don't want show the mac adress and other things
<recon69_lap> P-Chan: in setting -> additional drivers
<Sysi> P-Chan: that theme probably doesn't have gtk3 part, find one that has
<Sysi> for changing window borders, see window manager settings
<xubuntu999> hi
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: I not have property drivers in my XUBUNTU rox a lot
<xubuntu999> i have problem i cant install grub to my mbr
<P-Chan> xubuntu999: try super grub disk
<P-Chan> xubuntu999: is this safe?
<P-Chan> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Xfce-Theme-Manager?content=149647
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: I don't see drivers
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: in the  setting -> additional drivers
<aguitel> xubuntu999, what problem
<xubuntu999> grub install fails
<xubuntu999> fatal error
<aguitel> what error
<P-Chan> xubuntu999: wHY you don't try super grub disk?
<xubuntu999> i don't have a cd rom
<xubuntu999> ^^
<martinphone> help to manually configure a proxy with chromium, must be done via terminal: is it enough with "man chromium-browser --proxy-server="foopy:99"? do I have to cd somewhere?
<P-Chan> xubuntu999: buy one. is very very cheap
<recon69_lap>  P-Chan: bit slow, well out of practice dealing with issues in ubuntu
<aguitel> P-Chan, go home please
<xubuntu999> Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.
<aguitel> with sudo
<xubuntu999> its installation error
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: my lspci http://pastebin.com/fcsBAt4W
<P-Chan> I hate lobbysts
<recon69_lap> P-Chan: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , but I'm just taking wild stabs in the dark, you could cause more problems
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: I don't understand
<aguitel> xubuntu999, try :sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: not happening
<recon69_lap> P-Chan: I mean randomly changing display settings can easy lead to total loss of display
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: ok
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: Does Xubuntu 4.8 uses gtk3?
<xubuntu258> hello. I am having problems formatting a sd card using xubuntu. anyone know an easy way to do this?
<P-Chan> xubuntu258: me too. I can't format my mp4 in xubuntu. Only in ubuntu
<P-Chan> Gparted not works. Only in b stick
<P-Chan> usb stick
<xubuntu258> so its not possible, then?
<recon69_lap> P-Chan:  gir1.2gtk 2 and 3 are installed, not sure which is actually used by xubuntu
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: thanks.
<recon69_lap> P-Chan: don't mean I know what I'm talking about though. think you want a gtk3 compatible skin
<P-Chan> recon69_lap:  I want this http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+7+B%C3%A1sic?content=148698 but xubuntu doesn't see
<P-Chan> And my monitor before the resolution problem wad daewoo, now is monitor only O_O
<P-Chan> was
<xubuntu977> can somebody tell me how to install SGD2 on pendrive and how to use it?
<recon69_lap> xubuntu977: was going to suggest using disk utility, but i get an error when i try to open it
<xubuntu977> u mean gparted?
<recon69_lap> xubuntu977:  dont know, only upgraded to xubuntu yesterday, thats why i'm here
<P-Chan> Hello guys my monitor is 1024x768 I want 1200x800
<martinphone> buy one
<aguitel> buy 2 ,one for me
<astraljava> Really, guys? That's good support?
<astraljava> P-Chan: Do you know if your monitor is capable of such a resolution?
<P-Chan> astraljava: Yes because It was worked in ubuntu 10.04
<astraljava> P-Chan: You could install arandr, and see what it tells you about it.
<P-Chan> astraljava: wait a moment I have installed it
<P-Chan> astraljava:  What you want know in arandr?
<astraljava> P-Chan: I can't say, as I haven't used it myself, but there should be an equivalent for querying the monitor capabilities, like `xrandr -q` (if my memory serves correctly, I'm not on a linux box ATM)
<P-Chan> astraljava: How output the message in english? I am not NORTH AMERICAN
<astraljava> P-Chan: You could try starting arandr from terminal, like this: `LANG=en_US arandr`
<P-Chan> ok man
<astraljava> P-Chan: Not sure if it works.
<P-Chan> astraljava: http://pastebin.com/2z2x7Cwu do you have msn, facebook or anything?
<astraljava> P-Chan: No, and support issues are best kept in the channel anyway.
<astraljava> P-Chan: What is your native language? Maybe try that channel if you're not comfortable in here?
<P-Chan> astraljava: sorry, portuguese channel for xubuntu don't exists
<astraljava> P-Chan: That listing doesn't seem to support higher resolutions, so maybe there's something wrong with the drivers. What graphics card do you use?
<Adam313> Hi, I was wondering does anyone know an easy way to delete a parition on windows xp
<astraljava> P-Chan: Yeah, but you could ask on #ubuntu-pt, I'm sure they will help even when you're using Xubuntu.
<P-Chan> ubuntu br
<Adam313> I had linux mint 12 but I want to uninstall it and delete the parition
<P-Chan> i am brazilian brazil il il
<Adam313> or If I install xubuntu can I just use that empty parition?
<Adam313> can anyone help me out?
<astraljava> Adam313: Yes, you can install Xubuntu on an empty partition. In fact, that's the most usual thing to do.
<P-Chan> astraljava: my lspci http://pastebin.com/fcsBAt4W
<Adam313> astraljava, Thank you
<Adam313> but can you tell me a quick an easy way
<Adam313> to delete linux mint12
<P-Chan> Adam313: use gparted
<Adam313> P-Chan, Thanks I'l look into it
<astraljava> Adam313: You don't necessary need to delete the partition either, the installer is capable of installing on a partition you don't need anymore. It will re-format it if that's what you want.
<Adam313> I wont delete that parition if you told me I don't need to :p
<Adam313> I was just wondering where can I download this, can I download it for windows xp?
<Adam313> My desktop is rigt beside me and I'm ready to go
 * astraljava points at the topic
<Adam313> aha
<recon69_lap> Adam313: it's a good idea to get the partition info before you install as it can be hard to know what partition is which with just device names
<Adam313> recon69_lap, It's a small parition, 60gb's
<Adam313> I know which one I'm using because I only have two
<Adam313> So is there any other networks on freenods that I would enjoy lol
<Adam313> I have never been on freenods for a long time before.
<astraljava> Adam313: No idea, but please use -offtopic for other chitchat, this is a support channel only.
<Adam313> okay
<Adam313> one more question: is gparted for windows ?
<P-Chan> Adam313: no but live cd is avaiable
<Adam313> P-Chan, What is live cd because I have no cd's to burn anything to, I was thinking of using a usb drive by using linux live usb
<Adam313> P-Chan, I need a parition editor so I can delete the files of that parition safely first of all
<P-Chan> use mint live usb to delete mint installed
<astraljava> Adam313: You can use the live image from USB stick as well, don't be fooled by the name.
<P-Chan> Adam313:
<recon69_lap> Adam313: the installer allows you to delete/create/format partitions
<Adam313> recon69_lap, the xubuntu installer??
<Adam313> Wow, that solves a lot of things.
<Adam313> I have another thing: is the newest xubuntu better or 10.4
<Adam313> Because I want to use the windows ubuntu installer, is there a list of what version I can pick on it? not just ubuntu, like kubuntu or xubuntu
<recon69_lap> Adam313: just select advance or other when installing
<Adam313> recon69_lap, okay
<Adam313> thank you very much, i appreciate it,
<recon69_lap> Adam313: what is this windows installer you talk about, sounds bad
<Adam313> Uhm, It's on the ubuntu site.
<recon69_lap> Adam313: you are setting up a duel boot system?
<astraljava> wubi, and it's really only supposed to be used for checking out how Ubuntu works and looks like. Not a long-term solution by any means.
<Adam313> recon69_lap, Yes.
<astraljava> Adam313: Then that's not a windows installer you're looking for
<Adam313> astraljava, I was thinking of using wubi
<astraljava> Adam313: Right. Well, be aware that it'll be fairly limited.
<Adam313> astraljava, What will be limited? wubi
<Adam313> ?
<recon69_lap> Adam313: thats not a duel boot system
<astraljava> Adam313: Yes.
<Adam313> recon69_lap, okay
<Adam313> I'm dual booting
<Adam313> so I can't use wubi
<Adam313> linux live usb sounds good :p
<P-Chan> Adam313: Yes. I have various isos
<Adam313> is 10.4 better for xubuntu or the newst one?
<recon69_lap> Adam313: boot to the live usb, install to the empty partition and keep the usb for emergences
<P-Chan> Unetbootin only create a Image in USB
<P-Chan> USB CREator create a EXT2 partition
<recon69_lap> Adam313: I'd go with 12.04, it's got two more years support as well as being 2 years newer
<astraljava> Adam313: 10.04 will only receive support for less than a year anymore.
<Adam313> P-Chan, Using http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Adam313> can i edit paritions and delete paritions using that
<P-Chan> Adam313: 10.04 is supported for more 2 years for server
<milen_> hi all I have a problem whit flash player  anyone can help? Videos in internet does not start at all I have installed the adobe flash player and xubuntu restricted extras but still nothing, any one can help?
<Adam313> I really need to delete that parition first
<recon69_lap> Adam313: just make sure you pick the right options as you install, you should get to a screen listing partitions .
<P-Chan> Adam313: mint himself has gparted in live USB
<P-Chan> i use mint in my live usb because has codecs
<mlsmith> Ew...Bug #775117 is still affecting me too. Comment #13 fixed my issue though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775117 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775117
<recon69_lap> Adam313: formating the partition will delete everything on that partition
<Adam313> recon69_lap, okay
<Adam313> so on the xubuntu install
<Adam313> is there a way I can format the partition when im doing this?
<Adam313> :p
<recon69_lap> Adam313: yes, just make sure you do not pick any of the automated options, you need to pick the partition before anything gets deleted
<Adam313> recon69_lap, okay
<Adam313> so i dont choose the automated options
<Adam313> Is it hard?
<recon69_lap> Adam313: yep, advanced the whole way :)
<recon69_lap> Adam313: no, you just have to be careful , you select the wrong option and click "are you sure" a partition disappears
<Adam313> okay recon69_lap
<Adam313> After I formatt that parition
<Adam313> can I go back to the automated way
<Adam313> ?
<recon69_lap> Adam313: dont bother , select the partition and set it to "/" , then install
<Adam313> I'm going to be on my laptop so can I ask you questions along the way when I am doing this?
<Adam313> oh yes
<Adam313> So I installed linux live usb
<Adam313> I hate how in windows xp I can't see the other partition
<Adam313> I now have to go on linux again
<Adam313> just to friggin get that .iso file
<recon69_lap> Adam313: no, you will have installed xubuntu using a xubuntu live usb
<P-Chan> Adam313: Windows i made by lobbysts
<P-Chan> But Badindows is necessary to me
<recon69_lap> Adam313: iso??? what do you need that for?
<Adam313> recon69_lap, the xubuntu file
<Adam313> that I have to put into the usb????
<Adam313> I have it downloaded
<recon69_lap> Adam313: the live usb stick is you install file
<Adam313> wait
<Adam313> can you explain was a "live usb" is
<Adam313> ?
<Adam313> Are you saying I won't be using a real usb
<recon69_lap> Adam313: god, you write the .ISO to a usb stick, then boot your computer using the stick, then you select install and install xubuntu onto your empty partition, why what where you planning to do?
<Adam313> recon69_lap, That is what I'm talking about
<Adam313> :s
<Adam313> lol
<Adam313> I'm going to use linux live usb to write the iso file onto my usb
<recon69_lap> Adam313: do you know what a .iso file is?
<Adam313> it is the file that holds the install for the distro
<Adam313> ?
<recon69_lap> Adam313: what i dont get is you going to use a live usb to make another live usb?
<Adam313> recon69_lap, Isn't linux live usb (this is a program) to write the .ISO file onto a usb
<Adam313> its the name of the program
<P-Chan> Adam313: does xfce forum support xubuntu?
<Adam313> P-Chan, I don't know
<Adam313> why
<P-Chan> Adam313: why my problem isn't solved here :(
<P-Chan> I wanna cry :'(
<Adam313> P-Chan, I'm new to linux so I would not know
<Adam313> :S sorry mate
<Adam313> recon69_lap, do you get it  now?
<recon69_lap> P-Chan: have you tried asking main ubuntu channel
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: Ubuntu is for ubuntu, xubuntu is for xubuntu
<P-Chan> :'(
<recon69_lap> P-Chan: not really a xfce issue, more of a xorg issue
<milen8204> recon69_lap, I can not run Video in internet sites
<recon69_lap> milen8204: do you have flash installed?
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> recon69_lap,  but the video do not run at all
<Adam313> recon69_lap, I have a 700mb cd
<Adam313> and the .iso file 7.13.3mb
<Adam313> will I be fine
<Adam313> Or should I use my usb
<P-Chan> recon69_lap: the problem is only xubuntu has this problem, Kubuntu haven't it but i prefer xubuntu super mega power light weight
<recon69_lap> Adam313: just make sure you do not just copy the file, you need to burn it as a .iso
<Adam313> recon69_lap, what do you mean
<recon69_lap> P-Chan: your issue is at a lower level that the UI, issue is with your monitor or video not being correctly setup/detected.
<Adam313> the program I am goingto use will be the usb program " linux live usb" I'm not going to use the cd
<recon69_lap> Adam313: well i used usb-creator-gtk , but not sure if you on windows
<Adam313> I am on windows
<Adam313> is that for windows
<Adam313> ?
<Adam313> I might use it if you claim its good
<P-Chan> off topic: I like this music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eC0VfQMRdc
<pleia2> unetbootin exists for windows too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<P-Chan> pleia2: I use UNETBOOT
<pleia2> P-Chan: use #xubuntu-offtopic
<pleia2> P-Chan: please don't post links like that here
<recon69_lap> Adam313: no, you'll have to find whatever MS windows uses. 3 years since I used windows, like a foreign country now
<P-Chan> pleia2: ok
<Adam313> pleia2, what is unetbooting
<Adam313> is it a usb creator for iso files
<pleia2> Adam313: the link I gave explains
<pleia2> (I don't use windows either, so I'm not really sure about the process)
<recon69_lap> I like the way a USB install remembers everything so you dont have to do anything twice :)
<Adam313> recon69_lap, okay
<Adam313> its putting the .ISO onto my drive
<recon69_lap> anyone know why i get "Failed to execute child process "palimpsest" (No such file or directory)" when i select application->system->disk utility ?
<Adam313> also recon69_lap : can I delete the iso of the drive after?
<recon69_lap> Adam313: what???
<recon69_lap> Adam313: remember that a .iso is a copy of a drive, so can be confusing if you are not really clear
<Adam313> recon69_lap, Oh, I meant can I delte the .iso off the USB drive :P
<recon69_lap> Adam313: the iso should not be on the USB drive? did you copy it there?
<Adam313> I'm writing it there recon69_lap
<Adam313> using linux live usb creator.
<Adam313> It writes it there and makes the usb bootable
<Adam313> so I can use it for install just like a cd
<Adam313> :s
<recon69_lap> Adam313: yes, and after you write it the USB will contain a linux operating system
<Adam313> I know, but can I delete it off the usb after
<Adam313> I know you think that may be silly but I might need to if my mum needs it (she does not use  google drive, dropbox, etc)
<Adam313> I don't have a USB drive and I am using hers
<Adam313> :p
<recon69_lap> Adam313: agggh, the ISO will not be on the USB, a linux operation system will be,
<Adam313> okay
<Adam313> well you know what I mean, can i delete the linux os off of it after? :P
<Adam313> ah it recognized the linux distro, xubuntu 12.04 :)
<recon69_lap> Adam313: sure, but create a live CD so you have a backup for system rescue
<Adam313> obv :p
<Adam313> okay thats good that I can delete it after
<Adam313> thanks for all your help recon69_lap
<recon69_lap> you have not used computers long, nothing is obv :)
<Adam313> but I hope if I have any questions while I'm installing it you will give me some tips
<Adam313> recon69_lap, What do you mean? I have never used Linux before
<Adam313> I love computing, irc, gaming, etc
<Adam313> I program a bit to
<Adam313> well I used to
<Adam313> I have been slacking for a year atleast
<recon69_lap> I mean that it's the obvious that you over look that wastes weeks and weeks before you realize.
<Adam313> my god
<Adam313> I think this is a vm box
<Adam313> fuck my life
<milen8204> any one had a problem whit flash player ?
<recon69_lap> milen8204: no, don't think it's flash, maybe if you described in detail whats going wrong
<milen8204> the clip does not start in youtube site in other sites that needs flash player to be installed
<recon69_lap> milen8204: have you tried clicking on the clip?
<milen8204> i have installed all add-ons
<milen8204> recon69_lap, yes :D
<milen8204> could my problem be of my video card ?
<recon69_lap> milen8204: you just installed? can you play normal video using m-player?
<Adam313> recon69_lap, Okay I think it is working
<Adam313> can you help me out in insall
<Adam313> install
<milen8204> recon69_lap,  I will try and tell
<recon69_lap> Adam313: Only from memory, so any f'k up's are not my fault
<Adam313> my god
<Adam313> its not fucking loading
<astraljava> Adam313: Please refrain from cursing in here.
<recon69_lap> sry
<Adam313> astraljava, okay lol
<astraljava> Adam313: You should read the Code of Conduct before spending much time on ubuntu channels.
<Adam313> astraljava, maybe later I'm very busy
<Adam313> I wont cuss though
<recon69_lap> Adam313: and please be descriptive, did the usb write, did it boot computer ?
<Adam313> recon69_lap, It did not boot at all
<Adam313> it is a empty usb
<Adam313> but it shows
<astraljava> Adam313: Okay, but please, whenever you have time. It's not anything to be taken lightly.
<Adam313> 900 mb is used
<Adam313> I'm just going to format the usb drive and delete the partition
<Adam313> I will do all this
<Adam313> when I get a proper cd
<Adam313> :p
<astraljava> Adam313: USB stick works just as well as a CD. In fact, just faster.
<astraljava> Adam313: How did you prepare the stick?
<milen8204> recon69_lap, I have no m-player installed
<Adam313> brb
<astraljava> milen8204: Without the dash (so, mplayer)
<Adam313> oh jeez
<Adam313> how do I formatt my usb drive
<Adam313> D:
<Adam313> It has 900mb full and I don't the files are hidden
<Adam313> I dont know what to do :|
<milen8204> i have no video player in Multimedia except Parole
<recon69_lap> milen8204: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<milen8204> ok :D
<GridCube> mplayer is terminal based
<GridCube> you need a front end
<GridCube> like smplayer
<recon69_lap> thx GridCube :)
<Adam313> recon69_lap, How do I format my usb drive
<Adam313> I need those hidden files gone
<GridCube> Adam313, install gparted
<Adam313> GridCube, okay
<recon69_lap> Adam313: your using windows, open the disk manager and format the drive
<vitald> hello, i have a problem. When I try to record a sound on my PC I got a noise also. Xubuntu 12.04, sound card is 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA).
<recon69_lap> Adam313: right clicking the icon give options too
<GridCube> Adam313, oh... you are using windows?
<Adam313> GridCube, Yes, I was installing xubuntu
<Adam313> I have linux mint 23
<Adam313> i mean
<Adam313> 12
<Adam313> loooooooool
<GridCube> :P
<recon69_lap> lol, have not idea what Adam313 has
<Adam313> Wait it seems to be working, the xubuntu install
<Adam313> so GridCube
<Adam313> how do I fix this :p
<Adam313> on linux can I format it
<GridCube> using gparted yes
<Adam313> is it easy to install :s
<Adam313> ?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Adam313> okay
<GridCube> but ifyou use the live cd its pre-installed
<Adam313> its installing
<recon69_lap> Adam313: or "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<GridCube> as... i just said
<Adam313> thats what he said lol
<Adam313> haha
<Adam313> its installing
<Adam313> okay the install is done
<Adam313> now what
<GridCube> open gparted
<GridCube> alt-f2> gparted
<recon69_lap> gparted
<milen8204> recon69_lap, I can run video whit mplayer, ho is still not noticed in my Multimedia
<GridCube> milen8204, mplayer has no front end
<GridCube> so no entry on the menus
<Adam313> GridCube, how do I login to root
<Adam313> ?
<GridCube> you need a front edn for it
<GridCube> Adam313, why?
<GridCube> o
<GridCube> no no
<milen8204> but i started it whit terminal
<recon69_lap> Adam313: there is no root :)
<Adam313> It says I need root privalidges
<GridCube> alt-f2 > gksu gparted
<Adam313> k
<GridCube> Adam313, ^
<milen8204> GridCube, I can run videos in Internet Do you have any ideas ?
<Adam313> did it
<Adam313> im on gparted
<Adam313> this is cool
<Adam313> okay
<GridCube> milen8204, mplayer can
<recon69_lap> danm, keep forgetting gksu
<GridCube> milen8204, but you need flash
<Adam313> where do i find my usb drive on it :p
<Adam313> found it
<GridCube> milen8204, have you installed the xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Adam313> GridCube, How do I delete the files on my usb
<milen8204> GridCube, yes
<Adam313> I did unmount
<milen8204> GridCube, I have google it the problem
<Adam313> right click and delete
<Adam313> do I click delete
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> format it
<GridCube> you will delete the partitions
<Adam313> okay
<Adam313> GridCube, into what type
<GridCube> if you hit delete
<GridCube> Adam313, will you use it only with linux?
<Adam313> I hit delete but undid it, it almost ruined the usb lol
<Adam313> GridCube, nope
<Adam313> both
<Adam313> windblows and linux
<GridCube> then you can format it to ntfs or fat32
<Adam313> okay
<GridCube> i recommend ntfs
<Adam313> why ntfs
<Adam313> ?
<GridCube> fat32 its safer yes, but i have find that ntfs its less pron to incredible cases of file corruption
<recon69_lap> this probably worth reading for new linux users http://www.unixmen.com/201204-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-2/
<GridCube> and for usbs like 16gb its better
<Adam313> GridCube, mums only going to be using it for ms word (ew)
<Adam313> GridCube, Its 1gb
<GridCube> Adam313, then fat32
<Adam313> this is just old :p
<GridCube> milen8204, sorry, can you explain your problem to me please?
<recon69_lap> actually i take that back, it's full of unity stuff
<GridCube> vitald, what program are you using to record sound?
<milen8204> GridCube, I can run any videos in Internet sites
<GridCube> good :D
<vitald> <GridCube>, Audacity
<milen8204> I mean I can not run any videos in Internet sites
<Adam313> GridCube, I can't find it anymore D:
<recon69_lap> milen8204:  try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<GridCube> Adam313, unplug it and plug it back again
<Adam313> I did
<Adam313> but I dont know which one it is on gparted
<Adam313> and it does not seem to open on linux anymore
<Adam313> I shall check with my laptop
<GridCube> Adam313, its the one 1gb big
<GridCube> you need to reopen gparted
<Adam313> kk
<Adam313> GridCube, uhm its still using the same amount of space
<Adam313> D:
<GridCube> Adam313, can i see a screenshot please?
<Adam313> uhm sure
<recon69_lap> milen8204: did that work?
<milen8204> recon69_lap, I will try
<recon69_lap> milen8204: do this instead http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_install_Adobe_Flash_Player_in_Xubuntu
<GridCube> milen8204, if you use firefox you can try the flash-aid add-on
<Adam313> GridCube, do you mind if i send via irc
<vitald> GridCube, what can to do with it?
<GridCube> !imagebing | Adam313
<GridCube> !imagebin | Adam313
<ubottu> Adam313: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<GridCube> vitald im investigating
<Adam313> GridCube, http://imagebin.org/213131
<vitald> GridCube, thanks, i'm waiting
<recon69_lap> does "applications->system->disk utility" give a error when starting to anyone else?
<GridCube> Adam313, in windows install http://www.partitionwizard.com/download.html
<GridCube> its a free partition manager
<Adam313> GridCube, I don't know why but this is seriously messed up :/
<Adam313> GridCube, what irc client do you use?
<GridCube> vitald, http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Noise_Removal
<GridCube> xchat
<recon69_lap> milen8204: also just found For Ubuntu 32 bit & 64 bit : To be able to watch some videos and see  flash website in your browser (firefox/ Chrome..), you need to install  flash plugin, go to  ubuntu software center and search  word “flash” and install it.
<Adam313> GridCube, Thanks
<Adam313> I see all the files
<Adam313> this is great
<recon69_lap> damn, all these different instructions for different UI's , becoming a mess
<milen8204> recon69_lap, I have been installed flash plug-in
<Adam313> recon69_lap, I see the linux os on the usb drive
<Adam313> but why is it not booting
<GridCube> :)
<Adam313> Is it because I am using a partition
<Adam313> ?
<recon69_lap> Adam313: is your bios set to boot from usb?
<Adam313> recon69_lap, I don't know
<GridCube> i see 2reasons: 1) it wasnt marked as booteable, b) your computer can't boot into usbs
<Adam313> How would I do that
<recon69_lap> milen8204: well, does it work now after installing the flash plugin?
<GridCube> Adam313, usually, modern bios have an F11 function that lets you choose the booting media
<milen8204> recon69_lap,  the adobe flash pug in have been installed whit xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> thats correct
<Adam313> okay I'm sure it wont work for this
<Adam313> so I shall just delete it
<recon69_lap> Adam313: somthing like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8VZ95_XFA8
<milen8204> but still no video
<GridCube> Adam313, as you please
<GridCube> milen8204, http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<vitald> GridCube, it didn't solve my problem. This noise is in any programs and I think that problem is in PulseAudio or somewhere more.
<GridCube> vitald, sadly, my experience with audiorecording says that hardware noise its pretty common
<recon69_lap> vitald: opening alsa-mixer can be helpful with soud issues
<Adam313> GridCube, I don't know what ahppend
<Adam313> now its just not even opening
<Adam313> D:
<GridCube> Adam313, usb keys die all the time
<Adam313> GridCube, :/
<Adam313> okay
<Adam313> well
<GridCube> vitald, http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Improving_Recording_Quality
<Adam313> brb
<recon69_lap> lol, I normally lose them long before that, and had one that made it through the wash several times :)
<milen8204> I have chrash-report
<milen8204> crash-report*
<GridCube> milen8204, does the get.adobe page said you are running  Versión de Adobe Flash Player 11.2.202.235
<GridCube> ¿?
<vitald> recon69_lap: I tried to make something in alsa-mixer early, microphone was working perfect in Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10...
<milen8204> GridCube, no it says the package was not found
<vitald> GridCube, thanks for link but I think that problem isn't in Audacity
<recon69_lap> vitald: probably some setting, only recently on xubuntu myself
<GridCube> vitald, :/
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> vitald, what does pavucontrol settings are?
<GridCube> maybe you upped the volume a itch too much?
<GridCube> recon69_lap, http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<GridCube> this site correct?
<GridCube> it says you have no flash
<recon69_lap> vitald: and you have checked out sound setting in the volume control ?
<GridCube> recon69_lap, thats pavucontrol :)
<Adam313> GridCube, I fixed it.
<Adam313> lol.
<Adam313> not going to get xubuntu yet
<GridCube> :D
<Adam313> gotta get a cd because bios wont work
<Adam313> GridCube, It was quite easy, Linux is very advanced though
<GridCube> :P
<Adam313> I had to go through hell and back to get wee chat for irc
<Adam313> yesterday
<Adam313> I'm switching to Xubuntu because of the horribad repos on min12
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install weechat
<Adam313> GridCube, Obviously
<Adam313> but I had to install
<Adam313> extra stuffa
<Adam313> and extra stuff
<Adam313> and fix errors
<recon69_lap> Adam313: you just have beginners problems, you'll be apt-getting like the best of us in a week
<GridCube> lol
<vitald> GridCube, recon69_lap:  volume is normal, I tried different levels, I set 4.0 sound output and stereo input and 6 ch sound in alsamixer. Maybe it connected with my problem?
<GridCube> Adam313, the livecd has xchat preinstalled
<Adam313> GridCube, XChat is not always the best
<GridCube> dunno vitald thats way too much to my experience level
<Adam313> I like WEEChat because it is very Lightweight
<GridCube> Adam313, but its preinstalled
<Adam313> so?
<recon69_lap> does the disk manager fail for anyone else or just me?
<Adam313> irssi is light weight
<Adam313> easy to install
<Adam313> wee chat is like irssi
<Adam313> but with more stuff and basicly better all in all
<GridCube> how "fail"
<recon69_lap> "system->disk utility" i mean
<Adam313> arch is the best lolololollol
<GridCube> i dont have that recon69_lap
<recon69_lap> GridCube: Failed to execute child process "palimpsest" (No such file or directory)
<Unit193> Weechat is different than irssi, and clearly you use weechat.  They exist for different people.
<vitald> GridCube, recon69_lap: 4.0 output is working just if i set 6ch in alsamixer. If I set a 4ch pavucontrol is make a fictive output and I have no sound.
<GridCube> vitald, sorry i dont know :(
<GridCube> maybe the people on #medibuntu can help you?
<GridCube> they use xfce now
<GridCube> so :/ dunno
<GridCube> sorry
<vitald> GridCube, sadly but thanks for trying
<Unit193> GridCube: #ubuntustudio?
<GridCube> that
<recon69_lap> vitald: same here, dont know, just pointed out the sound controls I know of. there was a hardware test app that might be worth looking for
<GridCube> that one
<Adam313> Do any of you use arch?
<GridCube> :/ why did i say medibuntu?
<GridCube> vitald, ask on #ubuntustudio
<vitald> GridCube, thanks a lot
<Adam313> you know guys
<Adam313> win7 is not bad
<Adam313> its good for compatibility
<pleia2> Adam313: please take non-support discussion to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Unit193> Adam313: You may be better off in #xubuntu-offtopic (Or #ubuntu-offtopic if traffic is low)
<Adam313> strict.
<vitald> recon69_lap: thanks I'll searching something
<recon69_lap> they'll be checking spelling next, and first time i ever heard MS described as being compatible
<recon69_lap> so no ideas regarding Failed to execute child process "palimpsest" (No such file or directory)
<laite> recon69_lap: try reinstalling gnome-disk-utility, it should provide /usr/bin/palimpsest
<recon69_lap> laite: that fixed it, odd that it was missing, a installer bug?
<recon69_lap> also getting "The 'Manual' browser command has been chosen, but no command has been set." when i click links in pidgin
<laite> recon69_lap: Check pidgin preferences->Browser, select something else from dropdown-menu (firefox etc. should be an option)
<laite> Tools->preferences, that is :)
<recon69_lap> laite: thx, forgot to look for preferences in the panel icon
<milen8204> I have installed all thinks  in Ubuntu Software center that have flash in it but videos in Internet do not start at all
<recon69_lap> milen8204: have you opened firefox , gone to tools -> add-ons , and added shockwave flash ?
<recon69_lap> got a buzz in my mic recoding too :(
<milen8204> recon69_lap, yes I have it
<milen8204> http://imageshack.us/f/209/shokable.png/
<milen8204> you can see it
<recon69_lap> hmm, I'll suggest a couple more plugins, DivX web Player , quicktime plugin, vlc multimedia plugin, windows media player plugin
<recon69_lap> and finally is "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" installed?
<GridCube> milen8204, have you tried the flash-aid addon¿
<milen8204> GridCube, yes :D
<milen8204> i had installed it
<GridCube> it works?
<classic> GridCube, lolol
<milen8204> no
<classic> virtual box xubuntu
<classic> ?
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> classic, what with that?
<Marzata> milen8204: have you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<classic> GridCube, Should I do it
<classic> :p
<GridCube> if you want
<milen8204> Marzata, yes,
<GridCube> milen8204, XD theres just a set of options one can guess
<milen8204> My video is Radeon could be problem
<GridCube> oh. ATI.
 * GridCube doesnt like ati, not a bit
<milen8204> me too
<Marzata> milen8204: in my case youtube videos work even without flash, it's html5
<GridCube> milen8204, press alt-f2 and write: gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> Marzata, not all
<Marzata> GridCube: most
<milen8204> GridCube, there is no additional drivers
<recon69_lap> what is the file browser called in xfce?
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> milen8204, do this, on a terminal write: lspci | grep "VGA"
<milen8204> enica@Xubuntu:~$ lspci | grep "VGA"
<milen8204> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<milen8204> whi ctrl+alt+T do not start a terminal ?
<milen8204> why*
<GridCube> milen8204, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<GridCube> milen8204, its a presetted shortcut :)
<milen8204> it is the driver ?
<GridCube> yes
<milen8204> ok thanks a lot
<milen8204> how to install it ?
<milen8204> GridCube, how can I install that driver ?
<GridCube> milen8204, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<GridCube> :)
<milen8204> ok thanks
<milen8204> :D
 * GridCube thinks ati is very very very troublesome
 * milen8204 too
<milen8204> how can I make Ctrl+Alt+T to start a terminal in Xubuntu ?
<pleia2> milen8204: go to Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard
<pleia2> and select the "Application Shortcuts" tab
<milen8204> pleia2, thansk
<pleia2> there you can add shortcuts
<milen8204> gnome-terminal ?
<GridCube> xfce4-terminal
<GridCube> gnome-terminal is for gnome
<Marzata> xterm is for?
<GridCube> X
<Marzata> X marks the spot?
<GridCube> nope, X is for X
<milen8204> ok thanks
<milen8204> ok how can I edit the shorcut ?
<GridCube> add one
<pleia2> double click on it
<GridCube> that too
<pleia2> when the box pops up you type the command you want to use for it
<milen8204> pleia2, when I double-clicked the shortcut is just written I cant edit it
<GridCube> milen8204, add a new one
<pleia2> milen8204: you don't type it in, you actually use the command
<pleia2> so doubleclick, then ctrl alt t
<pleia2> it'll show up
<Marzata> pleia2: sometimes they are missing
<classic> god
<classic> when you buy a new computer
<classic> shit ton bloat
<classic> fuckckckcckckckcc
<milen8204> pleia2, ok I will try thanks
<pleia2> classic: do not use that kind of language in here
<GridCube> !language | classic
<classic> oops
<ubottu> classic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<classic> sorry wrong channel
<classic> wrong channel
<classic> wrong channel
<classic> do you people have bots installed on your irc client
<classic> to automaticly type that
<pleia2> classic: please stop
<classic> It was an accident
<classic> wrong channel..
<Marzata> is there something like Disk Usage Analyzer for Xfce?
<Unit193> Well, I personaly like ncdu...
<recon69_lap> Marzata: does Disk Usage Analyzer not work in xfce?
<Marzata> recon69_lap: I hope it works, but is for Gnome.
<milen8204> I can do it :D, I will use super+t, When I pres CTRL + ALT + T  the shortcut made was <Primary>+Alt+t
<baizon> Marzata: baobab, gdmap
<baizon> yeah or ncdu
<pleia2> milen8204: Primary and Ctrl are the same thing, so that's correct
<recon69_lap> anyone know the cmd for extracting a .zip file?
<pleia2> unzip file.zip
<milen8204> pleia2, but do not work :D
<pleia2> milen8204: strange, works fine for me :(
<milen8204> ohhh
<milen8204> i was  written in Bulgarian language, thats why the shortcut is unexecutable
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> now works :D
<milen8204> thansk pleia2
<milen8204> thanks*
<pleia2> great :)
<bril> Hi
<bril> Just installed Xubuntu on a eee pc with 4 gb. I choose the alternate cd because I have only 4 gb on that laptop
<bril> But I get online a terminal after installing
<bril> alternate is also with a gui I thought?
<recon69_lap> maybe startx
<classic> oh wow
<classic> GridCube,
<classic> you here
<classic> wait nvm
<bril> I now try to install the desktop, but that wont work because I have no 4.4 gb
<recon69_lap> bril: the UI fits on a CD ??
<bril> Only have usb
<bril> I set up a bootable usb disk
<bril> I am now very technical, and my English is also not that good
<bril> :)
<bril> But i made a bootable usb disk with the alternate iso and after installing I only had a terminal.
<GridCube> bril, no, the alternate has not gui
<bril> hm
<bril> then we have a problem :)
<GridCube> bril, what you need?
<recon69_lap> sound like he wants a xubuntu desktop in under 4gb
<bril> Well, it is an old laptop with only 4 gb disk. Very small so usefull for places where i wanna have a laptop but not my normal one. On holidays and things like that
<bril> but all the linux distro's want 4 gb or more
<GridCube> bril, try tinycore or slax
<GridCube> tinycore does the work, i like it
<GridCube> you need like 100mb for a whole desktop with it
<bril> lets google it
<bril> it for my girlfriend actually.
<bril> so things like a brower, a chatprogramma must be availbe.
<Unit193> AntiX, SliTaz, Puppy(-lucid)....... :P
<GridCube> oh, puppy is nice too
<GridCube> and slitaz
<GridCube> thats good too
 * GridCube thinks this is #xubuntu-offtopic material
<Unit193> It really is.
<bril> well, I got my answer: Xubuntu doesnt work for that laptop anymore
<bril> no gui = no option so i gonna test slitaz
<bril> thanks you guys
<GridCube> bril, the alternate disk has no gui, the installation do
<Unit193> Also, you could go from the mini and just install what you need (openbox, fluxbox)
<bril> GridCube, i am very new. So correct me if I am wrong, but the gui is that use can use your mouse and see graphics. Not only a terminal
<bril> it that right?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> graphic user interface = gui
<bril> yes ok, then I understand it.
<bril> install what i need is no option, i dont wanna spend to much time on it
<bril> I looking for a complete solutions
<bril> for a normale user
<GridCube> bril, slitaz or tinycore
<GridCube> or puppy
<recon69_lap> bril: you mean gf user
<bril> :)
<bril> I like to figure out some new things in Linux, she dont
<bril> but i am gonna try slitaz now, and if that doesnt work i gonna buy a budget laptop
<bril> this 2004 crap is old
<recon69_lap> bril: or buy a 32mb flash drive :)
<recon69_lap> gb opps
<Adam313> 32mb?
<bril> Well, that is no option, she need the flash drive because on holdidays you make pictures and wanne email them direct to your friends.
<bril> women...
<bril> sd i mean
<pleia2> bril: please don't be like that
<milen8204> GridCube, Should I type Xubuntu except Ubuntu in that command: sudo sh amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<GridCube> milen8204, i dont know
<astraljava> bril: Yeah, please learn to control yourself in here. Code of Conduct helps you if you don't know what it means.
<milen8204> GridCube, I am in deep sh*t whit that driver installation :D
<GridCube> milen8204, :)
<pleia2> !language | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GridCube> well, sorry about that milen8204
<milen8204> GridCube, not a problem.
<GridCube> milen8204, maybe you can get better help at #ati ?
<milen8204> GridCube, ok thanks
<milen8204> I will try
<recon69_lap> hmm, still having issues with urban terror
<recon69_lap> urban terror working :)
<Ocelot92> Hi
<crond> Anyone know how to get steam+optirun to play nice and launch apps running on the nvidia card?
<cymbalkid> ello mates
<cymbalkid> anywho their?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cymbalkid> i didnt know it was such a sin to say "anywho their?"
<cymbalkid> lol
<Ocelot92> quote...
<Unit193> " <--- There you go!
<Ocelot92> has someone problem with something?
<Ocelot92> *anyone
<astraljava> Just good fun, but maybe a tad in the wrong channel. :) cymbalkid, the thing is, this is not a place for general chat, so Unit193 was trying to educate you via the factoids.
<xubuntu521> unetbootin dd winimage? witch
<xubuntu521> ?
<xubuntu521> best?
<xubuntu521> for installing xubuntu form usb memory
<Unit193> unetbootin is the one generically used.
<Marzata> xubuntu521: use Startup Disk Creator
<martinphone> does any of you use chromium with a proxy?
<Unit193> I do not like that browser, but you can open a terminal and type   http_proxy="127.0.0.1:8123" chromium-browser to get it.
 * Unit193 gone
<sankey> will xfce 4.10 have to wait until xubuntu 12.10 to hit official repos?
<crond> sankey, I believe so, since 12.04 is an LTS, I don't think they tend to update major package versions, but I could be wrong.  However, there is a ppa for 4.10.
<sankey> crond: okay, but for sure we'll never see 4.10 in the 12.04 liveCD, right?
<pleia2> that's right (and the ppa isn't officially supported, may not work as expected sometimes)
<pleia2> sankey: right
 * crond decides to try the 4.10 PPA and see if everything will die horribly.
<sankey> i hope it works, i'm trying to get a friend to use linux, and xubuntu is looking like a good option
<sankey> and he like the half-screen window tiling/snap in windows
<sankey> i suppose unity is a good option too
<crond> seems functional.  so far.
<crond> o_O
<sankey> eh?
<crond> power manager says I have 10 hours of battery
<crond> that can't be right.
<sankey> how does that work, takes the average consumption over time?
<sankey> maybe it needs more samples
<crond> I'm guessing so
<crond> ahh, adjusting my screen brightness also makes a major difference.
<sankey> according to this PDF i found on google, the difference between high and low screen brightness is 3.5 -> 0.5 watts
<sankey> on a particular laptop from like 5 years ago
<sankey> if your laptop idles at 10 watts, then 3 watts *does* make a big difference
<sankey> http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.87.5604&rep=rep1&type=pdf
<arulphiuser> how can i install startupmanager to xubuntu 12.04
#xubuntu 2013-05-13
<WorldGenesis__> o.o hello!
<xubuntu638> Can anyone help a novice linux user with a boot issue?
<xubuntu638> I installed automatic software updates and restarted xubuntu, and on boot attempt, dropped to shell with error message "/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist"
<xubuntu638> Booted ubuntu from installation flash drive, can access all files on hard drive, but cannot boot properly otherwise
<xubuntu638> Anybody out there?
<dreki> when i alt+click in a window it drags the window with the mouse. does anyone know how to disable that?
<dreki> im using 12.04
<vorsorken> dreki: Settings Manager -> Window Manager Tweaks -> Accessibility, then you can change or disable "key used to grab and move windows"
<dreki> vorsorken: Thank you, I looked in settings but i overlooked "window manager tweeks" because of "window manager" haha.
<HerbertWest> Hello There
<HerbertWest> Hi, I need some help. I have a laptop, tablet type. I need something like: Magik Rotation. But for xubuntu 13.04. I mean, when I rotate the screen automatically rotate the desktop too. thank you very much
<Poxy> Hi everybody!
<Poxy> I have a problem with X. I have a laptop (zepto znote 3415w) with a geforce 8600m GT. I tried the proprietary drivers from within xubuntu, but never got xubuntu to recognize my graphics card. The native resolution of my display is 1280x800, but xubuntu only gives me 1024x768 and no hardware acceleration. I tried booting into recovery mode and starting lightdm from the root shell, and all of a sudden, everything worked. Native resolution
<Poxy> I haven't used linux for a couple of years, and the last time xorg.conf was the holy grail of X. Now, it seems to me, the everything has been simplified or automatized, since neither nvidia-xconfig or using a skeleton xorg.conf or manually edited xorg.conf gives me a resolution higher than 800x600 or 1024x768. How can i get the settings that were used when i started lightdm from the recovery root shell, to be used every time?
<Poxy> Is there anybody here that can help me with my problem or guide me in the direction of somebody who can?
<elfy> !ask | Poxy
<ubottu> Poxy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Poxy> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest33506> hi there
<Guest33506> i just finished to install xubuntu. when i try to install some packages it says to me that i didnt entered the corect password
<ochosi> are you sure you don't have caps-lock enabled or a wrong keyboard-layout?
<ochosi> (try typing it plaintext e.g. in some editor to check)
<Guest33506> ochosi: i found the problem
<Guest33506> it's keyboard layout
<Guest33506> what's the shortcut for changing keyboard layout :D ?
<ochosi> depends on your keyboard layout ;D
<Guest33506> i tried alt+shift  and ctrl+shift but nothing happened. so i deleted the added keyboard language for now
<Guest40563> Hi, I've installed a working mysql DB on xubuntu. But there is a problem while trying to access the jdbc class. Is there a helping hand out there?
<timbermaniac> Does anybody have a favourite remote viewer that works well on Xubuntu (for active local x11 session) ?
<timbermaniac> server, rather
<baizon> timbermaniac: x11vnc
<baizon> timbermaniac: more here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<timbermaniac> baizon: thanks. I have tried that on a local connection but was wondering if there was something with beter performance over WAN. I tried freeNX but it didn't work out so well
<timbermaniac> better*
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. anyone here playing ddo/lotro via wine? I'm '' this close to being done, I just need a modern patchclient.dll.... any care to assist?
<brainwashed> ntzrmtthihu777, try #winehq
<brainwashed> ntzrmtthihu777, i actually used to play lotro, isn't the patchclient.dll delivered by turbine?
<ntzrmtthihu777> brainwashed: I'm in that channel, no reply. yes, but I have no windows box to get the newest with.
<ntzrmtthihu777> brainwashed: I don't suppose you still have that dll laying around :P
<brainwashed> ntzrmtthihu777, no :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> dang, lol. well I've been installing a winxp vm all this while, so I should be able to get it, mebbe.
<brainwashed> ntzrmtthihu777, so the turbine launcher still doesn't work? never actually used pylotro, only a shell script for updating/connecting to the server
<brainwashed> that's offtopic anyway :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, the turbine one still is crap.
<xubuntuRSA> Hi. Any help would be much appreciated. I have recently installed Xubuntu 13.04 and am very happy with it. The only issue I have is I cannot connect and stream music to my belkin bluetooth audio reciever. I get the error: stream setup failed. In the past the bluetooth manager (in mint) never requested a password and it worked fine. Is there anything I can try to get this working. I am currently using blueman. Many thanks
<dreki> Can anyone tell me what pkages would get uninstalled if I did "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio"? I did that in an effort to reinstall pulse and now i cant figure out which package puts the indicator on the panel.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dreki: the volume indicator?
<dreki> yeah
<dreki> packages*
<ntzrmtthihu777> xfce4-mixer
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: nah, it's indicator-sound
<ochosi> (xfce4-mixer doesn't really work with pulseaudio, as it's written for gstreamer)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: may be so, but I got the xfce4-mixer installed, and I have it now.
<ntzrmtthihu777> whereas before I did not. Not that I really need it, just a perk.
<dreki> well i already had indicator-sound reinstalled but still no sound icon on my bar. What should i try next?
<ochosi> dreki: in that case you might have to add the indicator-plugin to the panel
<ochosi> dreki: right-click the panel > add new item > indicator plugin
<ochosi> or maybe indicator-sound-gtk2 isn't installed. that's more precisely the package you need
<ochosi> also: restart panel just in case (xfce4-panel --restart)
<dreki> oh i dont have the gtk2 one. what is indicator-sound then?
<ochosi> the general and gtk3 package
<ochosi> g2g, bbl
<dreki> do i need it?
<dreki> thanks ochosi if you are still reading this, that fixed it.
<emif-> guys any idea how to update bios?
<kblin> hi folks
<knome> hello
<kblin> I'm trying to drive an external display from my thinkpad on 13.04. so far it's not working
<kblin> any debugging hints?
<kblin> hm, durn
<kblin> I just sucessfully disabled the laptop screen in X, without getting an image on the external screen
<kblin> and the x-display-manager appears to have crashed, because the timeout that's supposed to reset the display doesn't seem to kick in
<kblin> what was the X command to reset this? xfce-display-settings wants a display name, but how do I get that?
<kblin> hm, so xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto doesn't get me any output on the external display either
<kblin> ah, there we go, monitor not set to auto mode :/
#xubuntu 2013-05-14
<nOStahl> hey guys I am not sure where to ask this, I have minimal ubuntu with just open box and xserver going, how can I set it up to autologin the user instead of it booting up to command prompt
<Unit193> Install a DM.
<SonikkuAmerica> nOStahl: Get lightdm, it's the easiest
<Unit193> KDM, GDM, LXDM. XDM, LightDM (ubuntu default.)
<Unit193> Slim too.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, lightdm-gtk-greeter is, anyway
<nOStahl> I didn't know slim did autologin
<SonikkuAmerica> unity-greeter is too decorative but it is functional.
<nOStahl> I'm making a digital display that loads a fullscreen webpage
<Unit193> Lightdm and LXDM are pretty easy to set autologin, but you need a greeter for lightdm.
<SonikkuAmerica> Wouldn't lightdm-gtk-greeter do the trick? Or would that pull all of GTK+ in with it
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<nOStahl> was hoping to not install ton of dependancies for a login manager :P
<nOStahl> should be able to throw a line in a config file somewhere
<nOStahl> I'm looking into rungetty now
<brauleinchen> i need to install a certificate on firefox. Xubuntu 13.04 64 bits. file is here: http://www.cert.fnmt.es/content/pages_std/certificados/FNMTClase2CA.cer
<brauleinchen> i have no idea how to proceed
<koegs> ttp://www.utexas.edu/its/help/user-certs/817
<brauleinchen> thanks koegs
<GridCube> its there a way to edit the gnumeric icons menus order?
<GridCube> the font selection box its far to big and eats other options i want to use like color painting of cells
<SonikkuAmerica> GridCube: I wouldn't know, does #gnumeric exist?
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope, guess not
<GridCube> nope
<knome> it's part of the gnome office suite, so maybe people on the gnome channels would know
<SonikkuAmerica> (I wonder why they can't exist on Freenode.)
<Pici> because they have their own IRC network?
<SonikkuAmerica> Tru dat
<knome> i assume the real question is why they need to have their own network
<GridCube> whats that network?
<SonikkuAmerica> GIMPNet
<knome> irc.gnome.org ?
<Pici> yep
<SonikkuAmerica> irc.gimp.org actually
<Pici> I think.
<knome> aha.
<SonikkuAmerica> All things GIMP Tool Kit (or "gtk")
<SonikkuAmerica> The gtk acronym just looks weird.
<Pici> irc.gnome.org is a CNAME to irc.gimp.net
<GridCube> nope, blocked by proxy
<GridCube> i can only join freenode here
<knome> they don't have a #gnumeric channel, but they have #gnome-office
<knome> GridCube, or just #gnome on freenode
<knome> " #gnome - Unofficial GNOME help channel on freenode. (irc.freenode.net) "
<knome> anyway... i need to run soon
<knome> see you later
<p3d4N7ic> Does anyone know how to manually set up an LVM with the Xubuntu LiveCD? It doesn't seem to come equipt with the proper controls. Do I have to use a different CD, or do I have to use command line to do it? I just want a little guidance, I'm sure I can figure it out after that
<GridCube> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<GridCube> p3d4N7ic, at that level any config will be the same either in xubuntu or mainbuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey stuffin
<stuffin> hello, this is the xubuntu help?
<stuffin> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<GridCube> !hi | stuffin
<ubottu> stuffin: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<stuffin> oh good. so i seem to have lost the sound slider , i am in xfce right now
<p3d4N7ic> Thank you very much ubottu and GridCube, I really appreciate it
<stuffin> i also dont see any sound settings in the settings manager
<GridCube> stuffin, go to the panel and re-add the indicatos plugin
<SonikkuAmerica> GridCube: I keep forgetting about the !hi command... why don't we have that in the other *buntu channels?
<stuffin> o try
<stuffin> i*
<GridCube> SonikkuAmerica, i dunno, i have them everywhere
<GridCube> P:
<SonikkuAmerica> I can't seem to make that !command work... :P
<stuffin> oh yes! ty GridCube
<stuffin> i can keep the sound now and not the bluetooth icon or the arrows?
<GridCube> stuffin, remove the broken indicator plugin
<SonikkuAmerica> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi <<< GridCube, that's what I get outside of #xubuntu... weird.
<GridCube> stuffin, sorry i dont understand
<GridCube> SonikkuAmerica, oh well
<stuffin> when i choose indictor, it is sound, bluetooth icon and two arrows, one up one down
<GridCube> yes thats networking
<stuffin> i just want sound
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> if you rea-add the indicator the pavucontrol  doesnt reappear?
<GridCube> if you "close" the plugin indicators it will restart itself for networking
<GridCube> but it will not re add the sound control
<stuffin> i rea-add the indicator three times it always give me back those 3
<GridCube> you have to manually restart the plugin indicators for the sound application to re appear
<GridCube> oh, it has to have them 3
<stuffin> ok, but now i also dont hear the sound when adjusting the audio, like the little "plop"
<GridCube> be sure you are outputing to the proper device
<GridCube> check the last tab for the sound settings, check that sound its going to programs in the proper output
<stuffin> it is, ty
<GridCube> if you have hdmi and analog it might be going to the one you are not currently using
<stuffin> all speake tests work
<stuffin> strange
<GridCube> open alsa-mixer on a terminal and check that nothing its muted
<stuffin> hope do i open it?
<stuffin> how*
<GridCube> open a terminal and type alsamixer
<stuffin> they all look good
<stuffin> maybe just a restart
<stuffin> one last question if i can. I decided to install the most recent proprietary driver, is that ok? i didnt see much difference with the other proprietary.
<GridCube> yes thats fine
<stuffin> ty
<GridCube> generic should work though i dont have any problem with them, though i do not have privative for this machine to try P:
<stuffin> generic wont work well enough
<stuffin> hey, do i need install gstreamer?
<GridCube> if you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras you got all what you need
<stuffin> i dont think i did
<stuffin> unless it come with it
<GridCube> if you checked the "install media stuffs" in the installer while installing you should, you can do a fast check using sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<stuffin> i will ty
<GridCube> if it says its in its latest version you already have it, if it ask you to install a gazillion programs its not installed :P
<stuffin> it is installing, ty again
<GridCube> dont worry :)
<stuffin> do you know of good usenet download?
<stuffin> gui
<GridCube> not really
<stuffin> k
<GridCube> !search usenet
<ubottu> Found:
<GridCube> nop
<GridCube> !find usenet
<ubottu> File usenet found in cameleon-doc, crack-common, emacspeak, evolution-common, language-pack-gnome-cs-base, language-pack-gnome-de-base, language-pack-gnome-el-base, language-pack-gnome-en-base, language-pack-gnome-es-base, language-pack-gnome-eu-base (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=usenet&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<GridCube> oh there seems to be some many
<stuffin> hotdog! i try
<GridCube> :)
<blue_pearl> in Xubuntu 13.04 command in /etc/rc.local not executing when computer starts , what can be the problem?
<brainwash> blue_pearl, rc.local might be executed even before the X server is running
<brainwash> blue_pearl, try to delay your command in rc.local
<blue_pearl> brainwash, ooh , i see
<brainwash> blue_pearl, you can also use the lightdm script hooks to run commands on startup
<brainwash> blue_pearl, or upstart :)
<blue_pearl> brainwash, ok, thanks
<jdr> Hi Folks, I've got a pc with xubuntu 10.04 on it (booting from sda3). I want to install xubuntu 13.04 (but have no usb bootable pc and no cddrive).
<jdr> Any solution on how I can install xubuntu from a partition?
<SonikkuAmerica> jdr: Does it have an Internet connection?
<jdr> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> All you need
<SonikkuAmerica> jdr: STEP 1: Open a terminal and type [ do-release-upgrade ].
<SonikkuAmerica> jdr: That will get you to 12.04 LTS.
<jdr> I tried so, but it does not want to boot any more after I upgraded
<SonikkuAmerica> jdr: Why not?
<jdr> some errors like colord? group did not exist etc
<bekks> Which errors exactly?
<jdr> do I have to upgrade all of my packages first before doing the upgrade to 12.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> jdr: You shouldn't have to. But bekks is right. We need !details
<jdr> ok, I give it another try then and post the errors as I encounter them. sec
<SonikkuAmerica> jdr: It's recommended that you run [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ] first, just to be safe.
<jdr> That's idd what I am going to try first. Make sure my system is up to date, then upgrade to 12.04
<peyam> Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<peyam> My thinkpad gets very hot with xubuntu
<jdr> This will take a while though, so will get back to you later
<SonikkuAmerica> jdr: k
<SonikkuAmerica> peyam: Your ThinkPad gets hot, eh?
<peyam> SonikkuAmerica: it goes up to 70 after using 30 min
<superboot> peyam: 70c?
<peyam> yes
<superboot> Wow!
<peyam> it is pretty high for a intel computer
<SonikkuAmerica> peyam: Cant touch dis (literally)
<peyam> dis?
<peyam> what does it mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> == this
<peyam> okej
<peyam> I thonk it should eb modified in the bios
<SonikkuAmerica> peyam: MC Hammer
<peyam> 70 is very high
<peyam> MC hammmer? you are from March? I dont understand you :(
 * SonikkuAmerica thonks his CPU to make sure it's not overheating.
<peyam> SonikkuAmerica: sorry Im not so good at english
<SonikkuAmerica> He's a rapper
<superboot> peyam: It's not your english. He isn't making any sense. :)
<peyam> there is an offtopic channel as well
<peyam> go there :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | All of us
<ubottu> All of us: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<peyam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ThinkPads overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<peyam> i find this
<hylian> i was wondering if anyone knows that Xubuntu 12.04 LTS help docs say "Welcome to Xubuntu 11.10!"
<hylian> it says it in
<hylian> it says it in file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/about/xubuntu-index.html
<knome> hylian, it's outdated, but known bug
<hylian> ok, so long as it's known about. That's all I needed to worry about. So it is on launchpad or something? And, do I use launchpad, being that i am not a directly Ubuntu user?
<hylian> well, i answered my own questions, with google, thanks knome!
<knome> hylian, i don't know if it's in launchpad, but we (xubuntu team) are working on it
<knome> *can't remember :)
<knome> no problem
<hylian> before I go, i have to say that Xubuntu rocks! KDE is now my second fave, but it still holds no candle to XFCE.
<seronis> knome, does the xubuntu team also fix bugs / missing features in things like Thunar?  So far in 2 weeks i've found that it doesnt allow editing (or even seeing the status of) the executable bit on files.  And it doesnt support  ctrl-tab and ctrl-shift-tab for navigating between tabs
<knome> seronis, not really. check the xfce bugzilla for that
<knome> seronis, (we can if it's critical, but this is more towards feature request)
<seronis> ok thanks for quick response. i havent bothered filing bug reports / feature requests on those yet BECAUSE they're such small issues. Waiting till im comfortable enough with the environment to be able to submit a patch along with the report.  just wanted to know which group would be most receptive
<knome> seronis, ubuntu-bug thunar files a bug about thunar to launchpad against the thunar package in ubuntu, but with xfce we usually forward people to file upstream bugs anyway
<knome> s/about/for/
<jdr> @SonikkuAmerica: I've updated all packages, and now running Distribution upgrade to 12.04. I encounter error as in: http://pastebin.com/gNSSnKyD
<jdr> Will killall xscreensaver and killall xlockmore do the trick here?
<SonikkuAmerica> jdr: Instead of that...
<SonikkuAmerica> jdr: I would recommend disabling the screen saver and the screen locker in xfce4-settings-manager
<jdr> ok upgrading
<jdr> SonikkuAmerica: upgrade went fine right now. System could reboot.  to get from 12.04 to 13.04: does this require me to get to 12.10 first ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> And you'll have to tweak [ software-properties-gtk ] to do it.
#xubuntu 2013-05-15
<netcrash> hello, can anyone provide me the default groupS for the "admin" user in xubuntu?
<GridCube> i have; gridcube adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers
<GridCube> and sudo has root
<netcrash> thks
<Unit193> !admingroup
<ubottu> Up through Ubuntu 11.10, administrator privileges using sudo was granted to the "admin" Unix group.  In Ubuntu 12.04, privileges are granted to the "sudo" group, for consistency with upstream and Debian.  For compatibility, the "admin" group will continue to have access in 12.04.
<netcrash> Unit193: thks for the aditional info
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu867> does anyone know how to change the brightness in xubuntu?
<xubuntu867> my current issue is that is that xubuntu recognizes my fn keys
<xubuntu867> but i can only adjust the brightness in one increment
<xubuntu867> i.e. right now it's at max, and i can only bring it down by one increment
<xubuntu867> and then back up again by one increment
<TheSheep> xubuntu867: xrandr --output NAME-OF-THE-SCREEN --brightness 0.5
<TheSheep> you can get the names of your screens by running xrandr without parameters
<TheSheep> brightness 1.0 is 100%, 0.0 is 0%
<xubuntu867> ok so i found out that my screen is called "Screen 0"
<xubuntu867> but when i tried
<xubuntu867> xrandr --output Screen 0 --brightness 0.5
<xubuntu867> it popped up another screen with a bunch of paramater information
<xubuntu867> and no change in brightness
<TheSheep> xubuntu867: xrandr --output 'Screen 0'  --brightness 0.5
<xubuntu867> warning: output Screen 0 not found; ignoring
<xubuntu867> xrandr: Need crtc to set gamma on
<xubuntu867> -> that's the error i got
<TheSheep> can you pastebin the output of xrandr?
<xubuntu867> yes
<xubuntu867> http://pastebin.com/AsPV1Dey
<TheSheep> no no, the one without parameters
<TheSheep> sorry, I wasn't clear
<xubuntu867> http://pastebin.com/E3DXUw23
<TheSheep> ok, so your screen is called LVDS1
<TheSheep> your output, I mean
<xubuntu867> OMG
<xubuntu867> it worked
<TheSheep> :D
<xubuntu867> THANK YOu
<TheSheep> btw, xrandr has a lot of other useful options :)
<xubuntu867> is there no easier way to adjust brightness?
<TheSheep> well, you could now bind xrandr to keys...
<xubuntu867> how would i do that?????
<TheSheep> in keyboard settings
<xubuntu867> application shortcuts?
<TheSheep> yes
<xubuntu867> what would i add for instance
<TheSheep> what you just typed
<xubuntu867> xrandr --output 'LVDS1' --brightness 0.5
<xubuntu867> i could configure that to a global hotkey?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> this is a workaround, of course, I suppose at some point they will fix the normal function keys
<xubuntu867> ya
<xubuntu867> is this an issue for other people
<xubuntu867> with the Fn keys
<TheSheep> sometimes
<TheSheep> for me the brightness keys work, for the keyboard backlight keys don't
<bullgard4> Is it normal that Xubuntu 12.04.2 Appications > Log Out > (Log out <username>) > shows a "Suspend" button but no »Hibernate« button?
<knome> bullgard4, yes
<bullgard4> knome: Do you know the reason why a "Hibernate" button does not exist?
<knome> bullgard4, hibernating is disabled by default in xubuntu
<bullgard4> knome: Right. --  Thank you for your help.
<xubuntu336> Is firefox 21 ready for xubuntu ?
<knome> xubuntu336, i'm sorry, i don't understand the question
<peyam> hi
<peyam> My computer gets so warm in xubuntu
<peyam> I use a thinkpad e330
<seronis> Is anyone available with experience using Eclipse CDT to edit packages? I seem to be misusing the "New -> Makefile Project with existing code" option
<xubuntu-noob> hey people, anybody here?
<seronis> 114 people here.  most idle
<xubuntu-noob> why be here if you are going to be idle? :)
<seronis> Idle Response Chat.. of course =-)
<seronis> for slow channels (usually ones dealin with support) you can ask a question and as long as you dont log out when someone gets a chance to glance at the window they can answer
<xubuntu-noob> i have a question, im currently installing xbuntu 13.04 on a intel pentium 4 3.4 ghz and 1 gig of ddr2 ram. Is that enough for mostly basic stuff?
<seronis> my laptop is a Core2 Duo 2.2ghz and it runs beautifully.  I do have 8gb ram (shared with gpu)
<ner0x> Anyone using a dual monitor with one DVI and one VGA having issues with the latest nvidia update?
<xubuntu-noob> Ofcourse it works well on that kind of configuration :)
<xubuntu-noob> im going to test my question right now
<xubuntu-noob> so, bye :)
<jdr> anybody some advice on accessibility features? I'm working with a class of students. I want to find a way to let them login without a keyboard.
<jdr> I was thinking about mouse gestures to login, or a method where I can just login for them using my pc, so they get to see the desktop environment directly
<rantic> jdr: There isa project called voximp which allows you to logon to a desktop with your voice
<rantic> i'm not sure if that's the kind of thing you're talking about
<jdr> yes, could be a way, I should take a look at that. Although not all pc's have a mic on them.
<rantic> hm
<xubuntu760> When will Firefox 21.0 be in the software center ?
<brainwashed> xubuntu760: it's already available in the repos, update your package lists
<brainwashed> 21.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.2
<GridCube> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 21.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 24894 kB, installed size 51769 kB
<GridCube> yep
<xubuntu760> brainwashed: I can only see 20.01. what package lists shud i update ?
<genii-around> !info firefox quantal
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 21.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.10.2 (quantal), package size 24893 kB, installed size 51765 kB
<genii-around> Hm
<knome> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 21.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.3 (precise), package size 25086 kB, installed size 52429 kB
<xubuntu760> When i update firefox can i only remove the old and install the new ?
<holstein> xubuntu760: you just update, using a package manager or update manager (like the software center) and ff will be upgraded to the latest available
<xubuntu760> I am little new.. never hear about pacakge manager.. but i will try to figure out.
<Hans-Martin> hi I've got a lightdm problem - I want to configure an autologin user (that works) with a fixed custom session. Lightdm always uses the last session, but that is not what I need...
<ownerslayer28317> hai
<Guest26818> hi. how can i specify a proxy?
<holstein> Guest26818: i would start with the browser settings..
<Guest26818> chromium ?
<holstein> Guest26818: thats a good start
<holstein> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<leoquant> hee darkera
<leoquant> u bent DE darkera?
<DarkEra> hi leoquant
<DarkEra> yep
<leoquant> how are you?
<DarkEra> doing fine. want to go pm, would be better i think
<leoquant> haha yeah, but iam moe/pijn/etc
<DarkEra> i see
<leoquant> later misschien?
<DarkEra> ok :)
<Udms> how do you create a panel
<Udms> hello anyone
<xubuntu329> how do i get apps thru terminal?
<knome> xubuntu329, do you mean installing applications?
<xubuntu329> ya srry
<knome> xubuntu329, sudo apt-get install [packagename]
<xubuntu329> ok thx :)
<xubuntu329> i like xubuntu cuz it works on my old toshiba sattelite
<xubuntu329> kinda gives it a new wind
<xubuntu329> second wind *
<xubuntu329> cyall :)
<xubuntu727> do you just use halt in terminal to shutdown?
<xubuntu727> ya or no
<xubuntu727> people not too helpful (note to self)
<xubuntu727> i said tht out loud didnt i o well :))
<ner0x> https://gist.github.com/fswitalski/5587925  <-- after updating nvidia-drivers to the latest I get this error. Anyone able to help I'd appreciate it.
#xubuntu 2013-05-16
<donnie> I have a system that's 64bit... do I download and install the "amd 64 bit" iso?
<donnie> even though mines an intel 64
<holstein> donnie: if you want the 64bit OS, sure..
<donnie> I'd like to try it... my 'new' system is dual core, 64 bit, 4gb ram
<[uzver]> donnie: sure u can on that system)
<donnie> Downloading now
<[uzver]> must runing smooth
<SonikkuAmerica> amd64 isn't specific to AMD procs
<deckard> hello. is the proper command to install xubuntu with the xfce version: sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<deckard> ty
<baizon> deckard: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<deckard> ty
<xubuntu352> is Xubuntu good for new Users transitioning from Windows?
<xubuntu352> ie : Is it better than installing windows-like menus in Ubuntu?
<Unit193> You can try it live, and see if you like it.
<xubuntu352> okay thanks
<xubuntu352> What disadvantages does the real-time kernel have compared to standard for desktop Users?
<koegs> what advantages do you expect?
<Unit193> It's more helpful in audio processing/recording, generally.
<koegs> he is gone anyway :(
<Lehti> real-time sounds cool and fast, but has really nothing to it unless it's running some really specific stuff, yeah :)
<gonkin> 1~/quit
<arsene> Hi, i can't see anything in dconf-editor...please help me !
<knome> arsene, what are you trying to do?
<arsene> install compiz
<arsene> i install it but when i try to change theme in deconf is nothing there
<knome> note that compiz isn't officially supported with xubuntu
<arsene> ok, something else like compiz?
<arsene> for xubuntu?
<knome> there is the xfce compositor which can do a few things
<knome> but it's not really designed to give you eye candy
<arsene> ok,thank you
<emif-> guys, i have copied my updates from var/cache/apt to another computer, how to install them all together ?
<elfy> when I've done that an apt-get update should see them, then apt-get upgrade should upgrade with the newer packages
<emif-> but am not doing them from the internet
<gonkin> have you tried dpkg -i *.deb
<elfy> I understand that
<emif-> it says it cannot access the folder gonkin
<gonkin> even with sudo?
<cfhowlett> emif-, you ARE running sudo first, yes?
<ReedMcD> Hi
<lderan> hi
<markwaters> anyone else having a problem with random captialisation of characters when typing ? I have swapped out my usb keyboard and reinstalled xubuntu from scratch three times and still seeing it occassionally , most odd
<GridCube> nope
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope (I use Unity and am solely here to give support based on my Xubuntu/Ubuntu Studio experience)
<markwaters> ok , thatnks guys
<markwaters> ok , thanks guys
<elfy> I don't see it either - unless it's my fatfingers doing it
<njillings> what was the question?
<elfy> random capitalisation njillings
<njillings> sorry, never had that problem. I'm assuming keyboard issue has already been ruled out?
<elfy> njillings: markwaters> anyone else having a problem with random captialisation of characters when typing ? I have swapped out my usb keyboard and reinstalled xubuntu from scratch three times and still seeing it occassionally , most odd
<mkbd> Hi ppl, for new desktop installations would you recommend xubuntu 12.04 lts or 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> mkbd: Are you installing Xubuntu on a production machine? If not, use 13.04
<GridCube> 13.04
<mkbd> SonikkuAmerica: What do you mean by production machine? Its a machine for both work and multimedia :)
<SonikkuAmerica> mkbd: Here's the answer (Ubuntu Forums): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112283
<mkbd> GridCube: for any special reason besides being more recent?
<GridCube> mkbd, not really, all the latest xubuntu releases have been just improving themselfs, so there its no reason behind wanting to just have lts for a production machine to choose an lts release, even then the support for 13.04 will last just a little less than the remaining support for 12.04
<mkbd> GridCube: Actually I thought that 12.04 would be supported for THREE years
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<SonikkuAmerica> mkbd: You're right
<SonikkuAmerica> about Xubuntu LTS releases being supported for 3 years, i.e
<GridCube> i said it would be longer, like 9 more months P:
<onr> latest Xubuntu-base update crashed my video card drivers
<onr> i can't set display resolution bigger than 1024x768
<holstein> onr: i usually troubleshoot with the older kernel.. sometimes i specify a custom xorg.conf.. what about the *-base are you thinking is crashing what? you can boot another session with no issues?
<[uzver]> onr: try to reinstall driver or recreate xorg.conf
<nyRednek> ok, i have a hp psc that is connected to wifi router. i can print to it, but not scan...on another ubuntu install, i can do both
<nyRednek> what can i try to make this work?
<GridCube> nyRednek, check the model of the printer and search for scan drivers
<onr> holstein, [uzver]: reinstalling driver (nvidia proprietary) and recreating xorg.conf solved the problem. I didn't restart the computer after Xubuntu-base package updated, but shut down; maybe update manager supposed to do some configuration
<onr> thank you for help
<[uzver]> np)
<nyRednek> GridCube: apparently, wasn't a driver issue, but a URI issue
<GridCube> P: oh
<Germar> Hi
<Germar> Where can I report a bug that regards only xubuntu but not ubuntu?
<pleia2> Germar: can you be a bit more specific? (there are many packages in xubuntu that it may be filed against)
<Germar> It is about a timeout on dbus during import keyring in a python program running with sudo
<Germar> the dbus request ran into a timeout only on xubuntu but not on ubuntu
<pleia2> might want to pop over to #xubuntu-devel and ask (I'm not sure)
<Germar> okay. I'll try there
<Hans-Martin> hi I've got a lightdm problem - I want to configure an autologin user (that works) with a fixed custom session. Lightdm always uses the last session, but that is not what I need...
<peyam> Hiiiiiii
<GridCube> Hans-Martin, what do you have in the; autologin-user= variable?
<GridCube> !hi peyam
<GridCube> !hi | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Hans-Martin> GridCube: den Namen des Benutzers
<Hans-Martin> oops sorry, was switching between channels...
<rsnair2> hey guys
<rsnair2> anyone in here?
<Hans-Martin> yup
<rsnair2> Hey Hans, thanks for replying! I am new here and actually wanted to get started on helping out with Xubuntu development. I just finished a systems class and honestly, don't know where to start.
<rsnair2> I was wondering if you could give me any tips or suggestions?
<koegs> rsnair2: #xubuntu-devel for a start
<koegs> rsnair2: http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<rsnair2> Ah, thanks Koegs. I will look into those!
<xubuntu947> xubuntu 13.04 is so classy :)
<Dresk|Laptop> Hey, I downloaded the latest version of Xubuntu (13.04), verified it's MD5 but Unetbootin's loader is reporting invalid or corrupt kernel image - does 13.04 support USB booting?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dresk|Laptop: Yes
<baizon> Dresk|Laptop: try http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<secret_ninja> 13.04 rocks.
<secret_ninja> best linux release ive seen in 15 years
<knome> secret_ninja, thanks and enjoy!
<secret_ninja> i hope it works as well for everyone.. first time ive had sound work with video, with streams over the internet, radio, everything
<nikolam> I never stopped reporting automated bugs about xkb keyboard plugin since day 1. i installed xubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit
<brainwash> xfdesktop is still showing the old quantal wallpaper on a clean install. That's the only "major" bug I noticed so far. :)
<knome> brainwash, known.
<nyRednek> i'm waiting for next LTS before upgrade
<brainwash> knome: testing the wallpaper is crucial, it's like noone noticed this glitch. :P
<knome> brainwash, we tested, and no-one did.
<knome> brainwash, feel free to help us this cycle with it; the last tests are ran in october
<nyRednek> isn't next lts supposed to be 14.04, with a t-word?
<brainwash> knome: sure
<knome> nyRednek, yes
<knome> brainwash, thanks :)
<knome> brainwash, http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ for more information
<knome> brainwash, or #xubuntu-devel
<temp_788> q
<lderan> temp_788, do you have a question?
<xubuntu874> hello
<alex__> help
<knome> !ask | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KombuchaKip> gmrun and the Xfce menu (4.10) don't seem to find binaries in ~/.local/bin, though I have added it to my path via ~/.bashrc. Is there somewhere else the aforementioned looks?
#xubuntu 2013-05-17
<xubuntu555> can i move the menu bars to be at the top or bottom of xubuntu?
<xubuntu555> screen?
<th0r> xubuntu555, yes you can
<xubuntu555> thanks th0r
<th0r> xubuntu555, right click on the panel...choose Panel- Panel Preferences. Make sure 'Lock Panel' is not checked
<xubuntu555> can you run steam in xubuntu 64 bit?
<xubuntu555> (not that I can afford any of their games, or have a credit card)
<seronis> where is the thunarx-python package?
<[uzver]> in xfce git
<seronis> ah so I dont have my sources list messed up its just not in the standard repos?
<seronis> (i had done some manual edits when i installed xubuntu and was worried i might have messed something up)
<xubuntu555> I run xubuntu on a laptop. Is it better that I still with a LTS 12.04 version rather than have to erase linux every time and install new ones?
<xubuntu555> IE install 12.10 13.04 etc
<xubuntu555> Is it safe to install xubuntu 13.04 - will i run out of downloads in a few months or something
<xubuntu555> ?
<xubuntu555> Is it safe to install xubuntu 13.04 - will i run out of downloads in a few months or something?
<xubuntu555> how does non-LTS work?
<[uzver]> 13.04 works like a rocket(:
<xubuntu555> great! I sb installing the latest version then?
<seronis> non LTS just has updates stop sooner than LTS versions
<xubuntu555> updates as in for THAT VERSION only IE not allowing you to update over the internet to the next LTS
<seronis> of course id try a liveUSB/liveCD first
<seronis> you can always update to the next distro version
<xubuntu555> okay, without losing my files...phew...that's a good thing to know. I was worried linux needed fresh clean installs all the time.
<seronis> how do i make Thunars list view obey alphabetical order for filenames with numbers in them ?
<seronis> its ignoring leading zeros on names, which is bad behaviour
<seronis> example.. its ordering it so that a filename  00BX.dat is after file  0A00.dat
<seronis> (its a problem because there are a few thousand files with significantly longer hash based names)
<xubuntu555> what ''support'' do you get, with LTS?
<xubuntu555> releases
<pleia2> 3 years
<pleia2> for xubuntu
<xubuntu555> 3 years of updates, or three years with the same release of Help
<pleia2> updates
<pleia2> you aren't guaranteed any level of customer support, we're all volunteers :)
<xubuntu555> ok so 12.04, 12.11, 13.04 etc
<pleia2> 12.04 gets 3 years, 12.10 gets 18 months, 13.04 is on a new schedule of 9 months support (13.10 will be 9 months as well)
<bazhang> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<xubuntu555> ok - thanks. I think I will go for 13.10
<pleia2> 13.10 doesn't really exist yet :)
<pleia2> 13.04 is the current release, 13.10 comes out in October, it's currently in very early stages of development
<xubuntu555> no. but 13.04 ubuntu sb upgradeable to 13.10 xubuntu.
<pleia2> yes, it will be
<xubuntu555> thanks.
<fallore> i'm using wine to install dota 2 through steam and i'm wondering if i should have separate wine prefixes for dota 2 and steam or just one?
<aiena> does anyone know how to install digiKam 3.2.0 on xubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<Unit193> fallore: ...Why not just use the native Steam program?
<Unit193> !steam | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<fallore> because i'm trying to play dota 2, which is not yet supported on their native client
<fallore> i have since read that it's good to keep everything on separate prefixes so i went with that
<Unit193> Does steam or Dota need to access files from the other application?  I'd just leave it same prefix, but that's me.  If one doesn't work, try the other.
<aiena> Unit193: how does one remove a ppa from terminal ?
<Unit193> !ppa-purge | You can use this handy tool.
<ubottu> You can use this handy tool.: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<aiena> thanks
<Unit193> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.1.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3853 kB, installed size 15243 kB
<aiena> I will need to use ppa's for 12.04 LTS though
<aiena> thanks Unit193
<aiena> exit
<Eremes> hello guys how do I check my home folder is encrypted or not ? I can't remember wether xubuntu 12.0 gives encryption option on install
<Skaftafells> Hello to all of you, I tried to install xubuntu 12.04 lts on a asus win vista machine. while installation, the installation bugged, while vista had already be affected. so now i'm without any op system
<Skaftafells> re-trying from the begin on the xubuntu installation, now he bugs even at a earlier point.
<Skaftafells> any comment/help is welcome. Thanxx
<TheSheep> Skaftafells: not much we can do with this kind of information
<TheSheep> Skaftafells: but if you have any specific question, don't hesistate to ask
<mogmog_> hi does anyone know why the second song in playlist in parole has no sound even though its played?
<cangussu-br> Hi, everyone. There is a way to create web apps for xfce like unity web apps?
<knome> cangussu-br, what is your real problem?
<cangussu-br> Hi, knome. It's not a real problem. I only want to know if there is some feature in xfce to launch apps like gmail or youtube directly in my desktop, like unity web apps. I saw a linux distro named SalineOS that uses a midori browser plugin to make it.
<knome> cangussu-br, no, there really isn't without hacks
<cangussu-br> I saw an old implementation that uses mozilla prism project, but mozilla prism is not developed anymore
<laite> cangussu-br: I have absolutely no idea how portable/transferrable it is, but PeppermintOS used to have something called "ice" (see http://peppermintos.com/about-peppermint/ )
<laite> Peppermint is ubuntu-based, so it might work
<cangussu-br> I will try it. Thanks, laite and knome, for your help. :-)
<knome> no problem
<seronis> in the software center I was looking to install the c++ Boost libs and I see a lot of individual packages for 1.53 (the current) but the info page on  libboost-all-dev mentions 1.49
<seronis> is there any way to grab the entire set of 1.53 libs without having to do them individually ?
<knome> seronis, i would imaging there's some metapackage that pulls them all in
<knome> seronis, or if they are named wisely, you can do 'sudo apt-get install c-boost-lib-*'
<knome> (or similar, i don't know about the package names)
<seronis> the metapackage isnt version specific in its name, and in its INFO page it states out outdated version
<seronis> will try a wildcard then.
<seronis> cangussu-br, there are scripts for using gmail as your default mail client
<seronis> im actually using one though i set it up two weeks ago
<seronis> its a 2line *.sh file.  let me know if ya want me to put it in my dropbox
<cangussu-br> seronis, let me try your script.
<seronis> cangussu-br,  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13440285/open_mailto.sh
<seronis> i have that set in 'preferred apps' as mail client
<seronis> see if it serves your purpose well enough
<cangussu-br> thanks, seronis.
<Touhou11> Does anyone know if there are plans to change the default web browser in Xubuntu, like Ubuntu is proposing?
<nyRednek> what is ubuntu proposing to change default browser to?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> nyRednek, chromium
<nyRednek> GridCube: oh, that kinda makes sense
<Touhou11> Why does changing to Chromium make sense?
<GridCube> Touhou11, http://xubuntu.org/news/looking-towards-xubuntu-13-10/
<brainwash> and lubuntu might change back to firefox
<nyRednek> GridCube: but that doesn't really address adobe's abandonment of flash
<GridCube> that aint our problem
<nyRednek> brainwash: pardon my ignorance, but what is lubuntu's default now?
<brainwash> nyRednek: it's chromium
<Touhou11> It would make sense for Lubuntu to use Firefox, it uses considerably less memory
<GridCube> lubuntu's rationale its that chromium its far too heavy for theyr desktop, mainbuntu's https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1305-chromium-default-browser
<nyRednek> i would personally like to see midori go places as a browser
<GridCube> it needs a whole lot of work tho
<Touhou11> Midori barely has the development effort to fix bugs, let alone anything else
<nyRednek> GridCube: that it does
<nyRednek> Touhou11: i've used it a few times, when it works, it's great, speedy, etc
<nyRednek> but when it misinterprets css, it's neither great nor speedy
<GridCube> i couldnt use it for work because it doesnt understand the difference between proxies and localhosts
<nyRednek> GridCube: didn't realize that
<GridCube> welp
<tabsterleir> Hey all, i'm a little new to Xubuntu. Where does touchpad indicator install to? It doesn't seem to be in /usr/bin
<xubuntu527> When the time comes will Xubuntu be going with Wayland or Mir?
<Sekoia> Mir, I guess
<Sekoia> ubuntu doesnt seem to be interested in wayland
<xubuntu527> ughhhhhhhh
<Touhou11> Is XFCE going to support Mir, or just through X compatibility? KDE devs have basically told Canonical to piss off with Mir, after Shuttleworth assumed it would be supported
<Dry_Lips> Hi... I'm installing Xubuntu alonside windows on my sisters laptop. When "allocating space by dragging the divider" which part is the window partition and which will belong to xubuntu,... They aren't labeled in any way.
<elfy> same as ubuntu Dry_Lips
<holstein> Dry_Lips: i usually do it manually with gparted before hand, after backing up the data
<Dry_Lips> Yeah, but it's such a long time since I dual booted myself, elfy
<elfy> Dry_Lips: if you go to settings - gparted is there
<holstein> Dry_Lips: i think elfy means that the "ubuntu" label will apply to xubuntu.. but im not sure you get any label there
<elfy> holstein: more I meant it's the same
<holstein> sure.. but the sections that are there are not labeled
<elfy> I know - sorry - we're all talking at cross purposes here :)
<holstein> i remember last time i just split it down the middle.. but before that, i went in and did it manually so i would be sure to get it "right"
<Dry_Lips> elfy, I was going to save myself some time by using the default option...
<elfy> Dry_Lips: oh right - 2 secs
<Dry_Lips> But apparently gparted is the idiot-proof option here...
<elfy> well I'd not say that - I'm sure you've seen the same threads I have ;)
<Dry_Lips> hehe, yeah
<elfy> http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/img/download/desktop-1204-install-5.jpg
<holstein> before resizing any partitions, i would have good backups and plan for failure
<elfy> would seem to say that win is on the left - which would make sense - as you'd shrink it by moving the slider to the left
<Dry_Lips> ah, right...
<Dry_Lips> It's ridiculous that they aren't labelled
<Dry_Lips> Is there a bug report for that?
<holstein> i think one the left is a relatively safe assumption.. but an assumption just the same
<holstein> Dry_Lips: its not a bug
<holstein> but, you can file it as a wish list bug, im sure
<Dry_Lips> Well, even if it's not a "bug" you could file a bug report for it, right?
<Dry_Lips> It's unintuitive that they aren't labelled
<holstein> Dry_Lips: you can file a bug report for what you like.. but if the goal is getting it "fixed".. its handy to think of it as not a bug.. since its not
<elfy> I'd tend to agree with you Dry_Lips though
<elfy> and would happily confirm it
<elfy> I'd assume it's part of ubiquity
<Dry_Lips> This is the 12.04 version... I'm not sure what the situation is for 12.10 and 13.04
<xubuntu388> Hello!
<xubuntu388> I'm having a bit of trouble logging loading the desktop environment (xubuntu 13.04) after installing and then uninstalling compiz.
<GridCube> xubuntu388, what kind of trouble?
<holstein> xubuntu388: did yuo follow a guide? can you share *exactly* what you did?
<xubuntu388> I can't remember exactly what I did. I hate bing this vague.
<xubuntu388> When I rebooted I had the Xubuntu splash screen and it never loaded.
<elfy> Dry_Lips: I was going to look - but I've not got around to loading vbox in saucy yet
<holstein> xubuntu388: i was just thinking that if you set up something to automatically start/use compiz, then you might have that setting in the way trying to start something that isnt there
<xubuntu388> I logged into tty1 and tried startxfce4, and it doesn't load.
<holstein> xubuntu388: can you get to tty? can you use/boot the guest session? or another user?
<xubuntu388> Holstein, I can log into my account and the root account via tty
<xubuntu388> I've been trying to retrace my stepps, but I'm kinda lost at this point.
<Dry_Lips> elfy, cool!
<holstein> xubuntu388: did you do anything to auto load compiz?
<xubuntu388> I'm not sure.
<xubuntu388> How would I check? I do know my way around the command line.
<xubuntu388> Is that in a conf file?
<holstein> xubuntu388: i would check http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<holstein> what i am thinking is something like step5
<holstein> *If later on you want to go back to using xfwm4 instead of compiz...
<xubuntu388> Holstein, thanks for your help! That was the exact guide I was using.
<holstein> xubuntu388: what would i do? install compiz again, and get the system booting. then *switch* away from compiz before removing it
<xubuntu388> This will help retrace my steps.
<xubuntu388> Should startxfce4 normally work if the desktop doesn't load?
<xubuntu388> Just for future refer
<holstein> xubuntu388: depends on what you have broken, and how
<xubuntu388> lol
<xubuntu388> ok
<holstein> xubuntu388: if you have that session broken, then it'll be broken
<xubuntu388> But if everything was working "normally"
<holstein> startx is where i usually start
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895108 seems relevant
<xubuntu388> That didn't work, that's why I tried startxfce4
<elfy> Dry_Lips: do you want me to check?
<holstein> xubuntu388: i would install compiz and get the desktop working again.. then, you will have a question like "how do i swtich my window manager?" instead of "my system doesnt work"
<xubuntu388> holstein, thanks
<xubuntu388> I'll give it a try.
<xubuntu388> I agree the best thing is to get back to a working state
<holstein> xubuntu388: also, i might make a new user, and try "startx" or whatever.. to ensure its not a user config issue hanging up the session
<Dry_Lips> elfy, well, I'm installing 12.04 as we speak... But you could do it to satisfy our curiosities if you want to... :)
<xubuntu388> Cool cool! I'll stay signed into this channel for now.
<elfy> Dry_Lips: I'll satisfy it another day then and let you know :) I'd have to install something twice to see atm
<Dry_Lips> ok, no problem, elfy!
<xubuntu388> But I'll try not to bother you until I have a more specific question.
<xubuntu388> Thanks again!
<holstein> xubuntu388: no bother.. thats what the channel is for. enjoy and good luck!
<Dry_Lips> roughly how long does it take to resize a partition? The original was 250 gb, of which 120 is used for the windows partition, and 130 for the xubuntu one?
<elfy> can take a good while - obviously don't assume it's hung
<elfy> did you need that much space for Xubuntu - are you using data storage in xubuntu for only xubuntu?
<Dry_Lips> The idea was to create a partition for xubuntu that was as big as possible...
<elfy> ok
<CaTsy> hi guys
<CaTsy> Guys, I tried to add bookmarks to the sidepanel in thunar 1.6.2 by drag and drop, but it doesn't stick
<CaTsy> How do I add bookmarks to the sidepanel besides drag and drop?
<holstein> CaTsy: can you use the menu?
<holstein> CaTsy: how is it failing? i cant seem to make it *not* drag and drop...
<CaTsy> holstein: I can drag it but it just flops back
<CaTsy> whithout adding a bookmark
<CaTsy> holstein: yes I can use the menu, but there is no 'bookmark' section
<holstein> CaTsy: i might just load up a different user and test... i'll look for how to add one manually
<holstein> CaTsy: what operating system are you using?
<CaTsy> holstein: xubuntu 13.04
<holstein> CaTsy: how is it as a different user?
<xubuntu388> holstein, I followed the guide again. I got to step 4 and I get an error.
<xubuntu388> compiz: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglibmm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: g_variant_type_copy
<xubuntu388> Step 4 was compiz --replace
<holstein> xubuntu388: are you in the GUI?
<xubuntu388> Nope, still terminal
<holstein> xubuntu388: using the "compiz --replace" command is to replace your current window manager with compiz.. you have no current window manager, since you are in the terminal
<CaTsy> holstein: wait one, i 'll log into a guest account and try it out and then be back
<holstein> what would i do? add back what you removed from compiz, and boot the system normally
<xubuntu388> Ok. I just tried sudo startx and sudo startxfce4. Nether of these "work".
<holstein> xubuntu388: you dont need to start x as root
<xubuntu388> ok
<holstein> xubuntu388: you need to relax, and listen.. add back what you removed.. you set up your system to use copmiz, then you removed it
<holstein> xubuntu388: add back the compiz packages you removed, and reboot
<holstein> also, at this point, you might consider just backing up your home directory and reinstalling.. a reinsatllation usually takes less that 15 minutes
<holstein> udo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager is where i would start
<CaTsy> re
<CaTsy> holstein: fixed, it just didn't work 'cause I removed the 'Desktop' & 'Browser Network' shortcuts.
<CaTsy> thx
<xubuntu388> holstein, I believe I have done all of these steps. I restarted once again. The system is still booting to the terminal.
<holstein> xubuntu388: and startx? what errors?
<xubuntu388> Well now the screen in blank
<xubuntu388> There was some error, but it's not showing now.
<holstein> xubuntu388: check in tty
<xubuntu388> Ok. No protocol specified
<holstein> xubuntu388: and you have no greeter?
<holstein> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<holstein> xubuntu388: how did you add compiz to the startup?
<xubuntu388> Don't know what that is. It just finished attempting to load. The last error says "xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority"
<holstein> xubuntu388: did you folow the "If later on you want to go back to using xfwm4 instead of compiz, open the same file again" post at http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html ??
<xubuntu388> I don't know what a greeter.
<holstein> xubuntu388: you might wnat to just reinstall
<holstein> xubuntu388: what about /etc/init.d/lightdm restart ?
<xubuntu388> I did "sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager"   --   sudo apt-get install dconf-tools   --   compiz --replace
<xubuntu388> Then I restarted which is where we are at now.
<holstein> xubuntu388: you dont do "compiz --replace"
<holstein> xubuntu388: you dont do that from the command line
<xubuntu388> ok
<holstein> xubuntu388: you are not using a window manager in the commandline from tty to replace anything with
<holstein> xubuntu388: so, dont run that command in the terminal anymore.. OK?
<holstein> xubuntu388: open a tty..
<xubuntu388> One sec, gotta read what you've sent
<holstein> run this, and only this..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> any errors?
<xubuntu388> "sudo apt-get update" is throwing errors Failed to fetch and Some index files failed to download.
<holstein> xubuntu388: then, that will keep you from adding copmiz back. you have *not* reinstalled compiz[C
<holstein> xubuntu388: depending on the errors, you might want to reinstall.. if you have added a bunch of PPA's that are breaking your system
<holstein> xubuntu388: if you are just not online, consider just wiring up to wired internet, and getting "sudo apt-get update" to complete without error
<holstein> xubuntu388: then, you can reinstall compiz .. "sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager" ..and test
<xubuntu388> I'm connected to the eth0
<holstein> xubuntu388: then, what errors are you seeing? and why?
<xubuntu388> Give me a sec. I'm going to try reconnecting.
<xubuntu388> I wasn't able to ping the router
<holstein> xubuntu388: you are not online then.. you are not connected
<xubuntu388> Well I have the cable connected is all I meant. I can ping 127.0.0.1, but not anything else (192.168.1.1  router).
<holstein> xubuntu388: you are 127.0.0.1
<holstein> xubuntu388: you are *not* connected.. thus, not installing packages via apt
<xubuntu388> You don't have to tell me that, I know.
<holstein> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> try sudo dhclient eth0 xubuntu388
<xubuntu388> Bazhang I'm back online
<holstein> xubuntu388: sudo apt-get update should report no errors.. correct?
<bazhang> try to ping www.google.com   xubuntu388
<xubuntu388> Corret
<holstein> then, sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager should report no errors, correct xubuntu388 ?
<xubuntu388> Did step 1 and I get errors processing gconf2, compiz-gnome, and compizE
<holstein> xubuntu388: dont do "step 2"
<holstein> xubuntu388: run this, and only this
<holstein> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager
<holstein> xubuntu388: you get no errors, correct?
<xubuntu388> I ran only "sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager" and I get the errors I just told you about.
<holstein> xubuntu388: what errors?
<holstein> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu388> dpkg: dependency proglems prevent configuration of compiz: compiz depends on sompiz-gnome; however: Package compiz-gnome in not configured yet.
<holstein> !pastebinit | xubuntu388 this will let the volunteers here see the *exact* errors
<ubottu> xubuntu388 this will let the volunteers here see the *exact* errors: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu388> And at the very bottom it says Errors were encountered while processing gconf2, compiz-gnome, and compizE
<holstein> xubuntu388: what command did you run?
<xubuntu388> "sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager"  Without quotes
<GridCube> why do you bother with compiz?
<holstein> GridCube: it was previously installed, and configured, and removed improperly
<GridCube> so
<GridCube> do sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<GridCube> -desktop
<GridCube> and xfwm4 --replace
<holstein> to be clear.. the proposed solution, xubuntu388 , is "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<holstein> then, you are to run "xfwm4 --replace" in tty as well? but that will kick up an error
<xubuntu388> I'm ok with that. Do you want me to try that command?
<GridCube> no from a session
<holstein> GridCube: the session is not loading
<holstein> GridCube: compiz was removed improperly, and sessions are not loading
<xubuntu388> I could also run the original command again with paste so you have the full error.
<holstein> but, it wont hurt anything to try and install the xubuntu-desktop meta package
<xubuntu388> brb
<GridCube> xubuntu388, remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from /home/yourname/
<GridCube> and relogin
<GridCube> that should fix your boot
<xubuntu388> GridCube, with all due respect, I've nee working with holstein so I'll try his instructions first.
<holstein> xubuntu388: you can remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from your /home
<holstein> thats a great suggestion
<holstein> xubuntu388: know how to rename, and replace those, and you can try them quickly, and revert from the changes
<xubuntu388> mv filename newfilename
<xubuntu388> ???
<GridCube> yes
<xubuntu388> Ok, one sec
<xubuntu388> Ok, sorry bout the wait. I just renamed those two files.
<xubuntu388> Now what?
<holstein> test
<xubuntu388> reboot?
<holstein> xubuntu388: i would reboot and test that it fixes the session booting
<xubuntu388> I saw the Xubuntu splash screen for less than a second and then back to the terminal
<holstein> xubuntu388: personally, i might just reinstall at this point.. i would consider is a time-saving step, since you can reinstall in about 15 minutes or les
<holstein> less*
<holstein> otherwise, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu388> Well I have to go soon.
<holstein> and troubleshoot those other apt errors.. using pastebinit to give the volunteers here the *exact* errors
<xubuntu388> I will try the other command first, but I have to log off here soon.
<holstein> xubuntu388: when i look back, you have been here for a little over an hour.. that is plenty of time to reinstall and get your settings back to normal
<holstein> i think where you have caused the issue is by not switching back to the defaults.. you have just pulled compiz out of the way, and the system is needing it, since you have configured it to use it
<GridCube> sounds false, because lightdm should load anyway
<holstein> GridCube: should.. yet, it isnt
<GridCube> regardless of compiz
<holstein> which, could be that other things are broken..
<GridCube> yeah then theres another problem
<xubuntu388> My attention has been divided. I have some errands to run. I might be back later. I've been trying to avoid a reinstall.
<holstein> xubuntu388: why?
<xubuntu388> Holstein, Thanks for all your help!
<holstein> xubuntu388: its quite easy.. arguably easier than what you are dealing with now.. and much faster
<xubuntu388> Did "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" and rebooted. Still not working.
<xubuntu388> I'll have to get back to this another time.
<xubuntu388> Thanks for all your time!
<holstein> good luck!
<Krackatowa> Holstein, I was chatting with you a little bit ago about my issues with compiz.
<holstein> Krackatowa: yes
<Krackatowa> While I agree a reinstall will work, I don't want to do it because it took a lot of work to get the HDMI audio working and the nvidia drivers and all my software.
<Krackatowa> Any other ideas before I wipe it clean and reinstall?
<holstein> Krackatowa: well, keep in mind that hardware *will* fail.. anything you do now to make that process of reinstallation being streamlined will be helpful
<holstein> Krackatowa: one thing you could do is preventive.. reinstall.. get hdmi and everything working and updated.. then take an image with something like clonezilla.. do that before you do something unsupported like compiz
<holstein> Krackatowa: i have plenty of ideas, and can run them by you.. but it will be a process of trial and error and troubleshooting.. and if you havent prepared for failure, i think it would be a better use of time to just reinstall and plan for when that hard drive *will* fail
<holstein> Krackatowa: i just did 2 *buntu installs since you have left the channel
<Krackatowa> Good idea on imaging the drive.
<Krackatowa> Give me one sec, I am pulled a list up of the commands I ran prior to having my issue.
<Krackatowa> Here are the commands I ran just prior to my original issue.
<Krackatowa> sudo apt-get remove dconf-tools sudo apt-get remove compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager sudo apt-get autoremove
<Krackatowa> Oops, let me separate them.
<Krackatowa> sudo apt-get remove dconf-tools
<Krackatowa> sudo apt-get remove compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager
<Krackatowa> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Krackatowa> I also tried to add a drop down terminal around the same time. I followed this link for instuctions.
<Krackatowa> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/how-to-use-xfce4-terminal-06x-as-drop.html
<Krackatowa> I think autoremove messed everything up.
<fallore> how do i add a restart option to the shut down, log out, etc menu?
<fallore> and how do i do it through terminal in the meanwhile?
<TheSheep> by leaving the channel 2 minutes after asking the question, obviously
<Krackatowa> sudo poweroff
<Krackatowa> sudo reboot
<TheSheep> Krackatowa: that's not what he meant, and he's gone
<Krackatowa> Oh ok
<Krackatowa> Well I'm still trying to resolve my issue.
<TheSheep> you could try asking at #compiz
<Krackatowa> Ok cool
<xubuntu104> s
<nightyyx> hello :) i would love some help for some customization to my favourite xubuntu <3 so first of all
<nightyyx> if i wanted when i do right click on the desktop to have the option to create a single text file with leafpad like its there the option for a new folder?
<knome> nightyyx, create from template -> empty file
<Dry_Lips> Ugh... Finally... Spent 3 hours resizing the partitions of the disk in my sister's laptop
<nightyyx> oh so simple thanks so much!
<nightyyx> also when i open my terminal
 * Dry_Lips is installing Xubuntu for my sister
<nightyyx> i write for example vlc
<Dry_Lips> *his sister
<nightyyx> if i close the terminal vlc closes also or any programm that opened with this way
<nightyyx> it is any way to keep it on even if terminal is closed?
<Dry_Lips> Ooops... Wrong channel
<holstein> nightyyx: for example... "gedit &" will open gedit, and it will not close if you close the terminal
<nightyyx> ye but why it will close vlc or skype?
<nightyyx> i dont have installed by the way gedit to check it :P
<nightyyx> is there any way also to make a folder in my desktop for a category of a application kind?for example Development or games...well i know that i can go for example to usr/games but i want when i open the folder no the execution icon but eatch game icon like i was from applications menu--->develpment or games
<nightyyx> i want to remove the opacity of the panel 2 on the bottom
<nightyyx> i mean i want the icons of panel 2 on but without the default dark color
<nightyyx> just pure icons
<nightyyx> but i cant find any option
<th0r> nightyyx, I think you have to enable compiz to get the transparency. But the transparency of the panel applies to icons as well as background, I don't know how to get rid of the background and just keep the icons
<nightyyx> yeah i dont want to use compiz i want some light customization but make
<nightyyx> like mac osx a bit the desktop hehe
<nightyyx> i show a picture
<nightyyx> w8
<nightyyx> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2012/11/xubuntu-1210-day-2-customise-desktop.html
<nightyyx> on the screenshoot
<nightyyx> close to the start
<th0r> nightyyx, you might look at Cairo Dock
<nightyyx> interesting
<nightyyx> what about is cairo dock?
<th0r> nightyyx, cairo dock is a very interesting google search topic
<nightyyx> ok i am downloading it already from software manager :)
<th0r> nightyyx, I believe that transparent background was to be introduced in xfce 4.8, but I don't have that in 12.04
<nightyyx> i am using atm
<nightyyx> 12.10
<nightyyx> well
<nightyyx> when i am going
<nightyyx> to panel preferences
<nightyyx> on appereance
<nightyyx> it have some opacity options
<nightyyx> but i cant toutch them
<nightyyx> they are locked
<nightyyx> and it says me to
<th0r> nightyyx, what do you know...I just found it for 12.04 <smile>
<th0r> nightyyx, it is referred to as 'Alpha'
<nightyyx> enable compositing in the window manager for oppacity settings on the panel
<th0r> nightyyx, right...you need compiz running
<nightyyx> i want to cry now :P
<nightyyx> i was hoping to avoid it
<nightyyx> since i have open source drivers because of my ati card pfff
<nightyyx> graphic card
<brainwash> but xfwm supports compositing
<nightyyx> how?
<nightyyx> sudo apt-get install cairo-dock-core btw this is the right cairo right?:P
<nightyyx> aha
<nightyyx> i have to go settings
<nightyyx> and
<nightyyx> windows manager tweaks
<th0r> nightyyx, if you install cairo-dock it will pick up all the dependencies
<brainwash> nightyyx: try xfwm4 --replace --compositor=on
<nightyyx> dependecies?you mean the icons and lunches on my both  panels on bottom and the top?
<nightyyx> brainwash thanks i did via mouse on settings manager like a noob i am hehe :)
<nightyyx> but still i cant figure how i ll left from the panel2 on the bottom only the icons :P
<th0r> nightyyx, no...I mean when I installed cairo-dock, I just told synaptic to install cairo dock and it figured out I need cairo-dock-core and other toys
<nightyyx> aha ok i ll install it then from synaptic if it is to try it
<th0r> nightyyx, right click on the panel, choose Panel, Panel-Preferences. On the
<th0r> Appearance tab set Alpha to zero
<nightyyx> wohooooo
<nightyyx> we diiiiid :D without any extra installs just with xfce :D
<nightyyx> yee
<nightyyx> its amazing!
<xubuntu091> Hello ,. Ive got a problem- I have nvidia 319:17 driver and i cant get skype to work. Xubuntu 32 bit . pls help
<nightyyx> omg i just installed too cairo dock
<nightyyx> it makde it amazing lol
<nightyyx> but can somehow get rid off the workspaces small preview on the bottom?lol
<Dry_Lips> Doesn't "archive manager" unpack .rar?
<seronis> Dry_Lips,  sudo apt-get install unrar
<seronis> then it can handle them
<seronis> even multipart rar files
<Dry_Lips> thanks, seronis! :)
<nightyyx> lol
<nightyyx> i was trying to install a new cairo dock them (Mac os
<nightyyx> and seems stucked now :P
<nightyyx> and the panel2 bottom is just the default that i had before i install cairo dock
<nightyyx> what should i do to restore it back without damage?
<nightyyx> ok just terminated with the violence way
<nightyyx> and when i pressed
<nightyyx> again to run cairo dock
<nightyyx> it runned grat with macos theme :)
<nightyyx> cairo docks really its very cool
<nightyyx> and i can say very light too
<nightyyx> compering to compiz
<nightyyx> its true that compiz is a dead project now or?
<zoredache> (rant mode) who is the perverse individual that actually likes the session save/restore features?  This has never worked right, not for 6 years I have used Xubuntu on and off.
<zoredache> What the heck do I have to do to make Pidgin not keep starting multiple copies of itself.  I have disabled the 'session saving' feature.  I have cleared out my cached sesssions many times.  Pidgin always seems to come back and run 2-3 copies.
<th0r> zoredache, turn on session save, close EVERYTHING and exit. The next time you log out, make sure you turn OFF session save
<nightyyx> by the way i am a bit curious
<nightyyx> i am xubuntu and generally linux is maybe the most great os that i tested and even as a user from windows i love it and i find it so easy and very usefull
<nightyyx> but
<nightyyx> i can complain a bit about the "messengers" thing
<nightyyx> i mean the most apps on linux and the desktop its so cool
<nightyyx> that i can say that it would be compared with a macos
<nightyyx> but
<nightyyx> pidgin for example
<nightyyx> looks a bit retro
<nightyyx> even if it is a great messenger
<nightyyx> lol
<nightyyx> i couldnt find a shiny
<nightyyx> messenger
<nightyyx> like the msn (before microsoft close it for skype pff)
<zoredache> Please don't use the enter key as punctatino.
<zoredache> Also, there are themes for pidgin.
<nightyyx> i am sorry my bad usuals :D can you suggest me anything?
<th0r> zoredache, did you see my answer to your sessions issue?
<nightyyx> i have the default
<zoredache> th0r: yes, and that might fix it, but I am mostly here to rant.
<th0r> zoredache, ok....enjoy
<zoredache> the session management annoyes the hell out of me.   I don't understand who actually likes the feature...
<pleia2> zoredache: this isn't really the place to rant, people have difference preferences and having an attitude about it here doesn't really help anyone :)
<pleia2> if you're interested in giving constructive feedback to make improvements, I encourage you to join our development mailing list and irc channel (#xubuntu-devel)
<zoredache> pleia2: right.  I am trying to compose a feature request for the xfce bugzilla.
<nightyyx> zoredache i like it...
<nightyyx> its one of the greatest fuetureas that i ever saw to a os
<nightyyx> hmmm
<nightyyx> i run cairo dock openGl
<nightyyx> and i see that my cpu is really on the fire :P
<nightyyx> GLX dock
<nyRednek> ok, how do i migrate a non-encrypted home dir to an encrypted one?
<holstein> nyRednek: i would probably just backup, and reinstall and copy the data
<nyRednek> holstein: there used to be a one-command solution
<nyRednek> something with ecryptfs
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome http://askubuntu.com/questions/17332/how-can-i-move-an-encrypted-home-directory-to-another-partition
<holstein> nyRednek: i have never migrated to it, though maybe one of the other volunteers have
<nightyyx> guys
<nightyyx> when i installed
<nightyyx> my xubuntu
<nightyyx> i made also a swap partition 3 gb
<nightyyx> for the memory
<nightyyx> but now that i installed gparted
<nightyyx> i see that is
<nightyyx> like in non use
<nightyyx> lol
<th0r> nightyyx, you will want it if you every try to use hibernate
<nightyyx> why to use hibernate?
<nightyyx> :P
#xubuntu 2013-05-18
<xubuntu468> Helo,
<xubuntu468> since upgrading to 13.04
<xubuntu468> it seem the Xfce enviroment is randomly crashing?
<xubuntu468> anyone else seeing this?
<xubuntu468> Nm solved here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2145246
<xubuntu417> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu417> in xubuntu12.04, my keyboard volume buttons don't coincide with the system volume, even though the volume window-thing shows up.
<surfdaemon> xubuntu417: weird
<xubuntu417> quite weird, yes.
<xubuntu417> and that's a bug, no?
<xubuntu417> it can't be that challenging to fix, or am i wrong?
<devnill> I just upgraded to 13.04 and now compiz is failing
<devnill> if I try compiz --replace it crashes xfce4-session
<knome> devnill, just for starters, compiz isn't supported on xubuntu
<devnill> I understand that it doesn't ship with it. I'm just trying to figure out how to debug dis
<devnill> *this
<holstein> devnill: it'll be challenging.. not sure what main ubuntu needs compiz to do.. i would try and live without compiz
<devnill> I've had it up until 12.10 without major issues. It took a little work but now its not even logging
<holstein> devnill: i would expect a little more work
<devnill> What changed in this version?
<holstein> devnill: nothing about xubuntu changed.. its just not supported.. and we dont know what is changed about it in main ubuntu, but i know things are changed
<devnill> I see
<devnill> I'm willing to switch to xfwm, but I can't seem to figure out how to configure it to the extent I'm used to. Can you point me to a good resource about working with it?
<holstein> devnill: what do you want to do? other than the default setup?
<devnill> Hotkeys to resize and move windows, hotkeys to switch workspaces relative to current position
<devnill> hot corners to move windows between workspaces
<holstein> devnill: i use the normal ones.. control+alt+arrows
<holstein> devnill: i usually just right click and send them
<devnill> That works pretty well
<holstein> devnill: you should be able to get some of that happening easily with keyboard shortcuts
<devnill> I'll play around with it a bit. I haven't used xfwm in a couple of years so I'm sure a lot has changed.
<xubuntu734> Hello.
<tabsterleir> Hey all, I was playing with some terminal based music players. I've since given up and removed all the packages, but when I copy music into ~/.Music it seems to be organising it in numbered folders. What would be causing this?
<seronis> how do i get Thunar to obey alphabetical listing of files when those filenames include numeric characters?
<seronis> its wrongfully putting files like 009ADZ.dat _AFTER_ 1AAA99.dat for example
<donnie> Odd that the 386 version works way better and way faster on my 64-bit system, than the 64-bit version
<donnie> I do however love the new 13.04... It's amazing
<xubuntu816> hi i just installed an app, whr do i look for the executable?
<well_laid_lawn> what app was it?
<xubuntu816> gparted
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal you can do   which <app name here>
<Aethysius> It'll be in the same general menu as IRC, but under the system tab
<xubuntu816> it seems i am able to execute it in terminal
<xubuntu816> but i cant find it in the x terminal
<xubuntu816> tried systems tab, theres nth
<xubuntu816> o.o
<xubuntu816> though it seems to be available in the settings>systems
<surfdaemon> xubuntu816: yes, that is also where it is on mine.
<xubuntu816> oh ok thanks. still new to ubuntu T.T
<surfdaemon> xubuntu816: xubuntu?
<xubuntu816> it has xfc
<xubuntu816> ya xubuntu
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> What is the best music player for linux which I can control the base and other stuff with. not just the valume?
<TheSheep> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<kennyngston> Hi
<kennyngston> does anyone knows why do i have two screens in xubuntu by default ?
<kennyngston> even though im only running 1?
<kennyngston> they are overlapping each other
<TheSheep> kennyngston: what is xrandr saying?
<kennyngston> which part are you interested at?
<TheSheep> just pastebin the output, see topic
<kennyngston> mkay
<kennyngston> http://pastebin.com/zq5c7fQi
<kennyngston> i don't have any extra screen connected to the laptop physically
<kennyngston> could be regardin that i'm on a laptop with hybrid graphics?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> possible
<TheSheep> are you using bumblebee?
<kennyngston> nah fresh install of xubuntu
<kennyngston> and if im correct bumblebee only works with nvidia
<kennyngston> i'm ati/intel here
<TheSheep> I see, well, it's probably that, I wouldn't worry about it
<TheSheep> you can disable one of those screens if you like
<TheSheep> not sure which is the physical one though
<kennyngston> hm i'd rather make it switchable between graphics card
<kennyngston> any stable solution?
<TheSheep> actually, I think the LVDS2 is the physical one, because it has dimensions
<TheSheep> no idea, I use bumblebee because I have an optimus laptop
<TheSheep> you will have to do some research
<kennyngston> well asking never hurts :)
<Ameb> hello. I just installed Xubuntu yesterday and was wondering the differences between xfce and xubuntu sessions. Its just the menus or there are more things? It seems like the xubuntu one is a bit fancier.
<TheSheep> Ameb: it's just the initial layout of the panels, basically
<Ameb> thanks TheSheep
<xubuntu032> guys i installed cairo dock
<xubuntu032> but when i am moving my mouse over the bottom on the dock panel
<xubuntu032> it shows me the old panel 2 of xubuntu
<xubuntu032> before pop ups the cairo dock
<xubuntu032> why?
<koegs> xubuntu032: because both are active?
<koegs> just remove panel 2 if you do not want it
<xubuntu724> Hello! Just installed xubuntu, microphone is not active on skype but speaker is ok. How can I activate the mic?? Thanks!
<TheSheep> !skype | xubuntu724
<ubottu> xubuntu724: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xubuntu032> koegs yes but if i want just to set off the panel2 but not remove it completely?so maybe one day that i want to use it i dont have to resetting it again?
<xubuntu032> can i save somehow my panel2 so when i remove it i can restore it back if i want it with the lanchers that had on it before?
<TheSheep> xubuntu032: you can backup your config file
<TheSheep> xubuntu032: ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<xubuntu032> thank you so much
<xubuntu032> is there something like ms paint on xubuntu?
<xubuntu032> i mean i want just
<xubuntu032> to take screenshoots from a chat
<xubuntu032> and pasting them to png files
<xubuntu032> but
<xubuntu032> using screenshoot application i take one but then the application is closed and i need to going eatch time accessories-->screenshoot..
<TheSheep> you can just run it in a loop
<TheSheep> but I use gimp
<TheSheep> it's a little bit more advanced than photoshop, but makes screenshots just fine
<xubuntu032> yeah i wanted to avoid installing Gim
<xubuntu032> how can i run it into a loop?i am so newbie in linux
<TheSheep> for example this: for (( i=1; i <= 5; i++ )); do xfce4-screenshooter -f -s screenshots; done
<TheSheep> will make 5 screenshots of entire screen and svae them in the 'screenshots' directory
<TheSheep> you can run: xfce4-screenshotter --help    to see the available options
<xubuntu032> oh thank you...but some things its too complicated hehe...
<TheSheep> it's very powerful
<TheSheep> there are some simple graphics programs like mtpaint or paint.net, but somehow I don't like them
<TheSheep> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 692 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<TheSheep> !paint.net
<TheSheep> !info paint.net
<ubottu> Package paint.net does not exist in raring
<TheSheep> hmm
<xubuntu032> thank you anyway...i ll try firstly mpaint
<xubuntu032> and yes its true very powerfull the linux
<xubuntu032> still wonder how comes people using it in so less %
<TheSheep> xubuntu032: because great power brings great responsibility
<xubuntu032> what responsibility?
<xubuntu032> expect if you mean the study that maybe have the people to make..
<TheSheep> you just said yourself that it's complicated
<TheSheep> that's the price for the power
<xubuntu032> yeah it is true
<xubuntu032> by the way macos also isnt like linux?
<xubuntu032> i dont mean about open source philosphy
<xubuntu032> i mean about the way that works...
<kennyngston> hey
<kennyngston> what is the command that can tell me which video drivers do i have installed?
<marsje> Hi. My Xubuntu sets the monitor to the wrong resolution (lower) when starting. With xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 I set it right. But how can I make sure X uses this resolution by default?
<marsje> I tried setting it in ~/.xprofile, but it seems this is ignored
<bekks> marsje: There is no such file at all. Use the xorg.conf to manually configure your x server or just set the desired resolution in the settings.
<marsje> bekks: inthe settings I can't choose higher than 1024x768
<bekks> marsje: Then you have to investigate the reason.
<marsje> looks like the monitor is not recognized there, although xrandr does show the resolution (but does not select it)
<marsje> bekks: if I was smart enough to investigate it, I would not be here ;-)
<marsje> bekks: is it right I don't have an xorg.conf by default? and if I need one, I should create from scratch?
<bekks> Thats correct.
<marsje> and you need to create all these sections, right?
<bekks> Yes.
<marsje> bekks: when I start the computer the screen resolution is detected correctly and the login screen is in 1280x1024, but when I login, the resolution goes down to 1024x768. Any idea why that is?
<bekks> marsje: Which graphics driver do you use?
<marsje> the card is a Intel 965G
<marsje> lsmod shows a i915... is that the driver?
<bekks> yes
<seronis> how do i get Thunar to obey alphabetical listing of files when those filenames include numeric characters?
<seronis> its wrongfully putting files like 009ADZ.dat _AFTER_ 1AAA99.dat for example
<bekks> seronis: alphanumerical sorting means 1..9, 0, a-z
<seronis> thats not its behaviour
<seronis> its not interprettng names character per character
<seronis> if the beginning of the name is a series of digits it takes ALL the numeric digits as one value
<bekks> Yes, thats expected.
<seronis> so in the example i gave its ignoring the zeros and seeing the 9, then putting that after
<seronis> thats wrong
<seronis> i want -actual- alphabetical order.. not  'pretend smart behaviour'
<marsje> bekks: not sure why, but my monitor is now detected by xubuntu
<xubuntu314> help
<xubuntu314> ?
<foobar55> hi all - somebody know where i can change  min,max,close icons to the left side ? 12.04 xfce4  ?
<knome> foobar55, in settings manager, go to window manager, and in the style tab, see the "button layout" section
<jhk753> Hi
<knome> hello
<jhk753> I've just installed xubuntu on a usb key from a usb live. When the install was finished I took my usb live out and rebooted
<jhk753> but then I got a black screen with _
<jhk753> and no grub
<foobar55> knome - thx - i found it - but with Redmond XP style it didnt run
<jhk753> and I'm sure my bios booted the right usb
<knome> foobar55, can you confirm if it works with other themes?
<jhk753> So I'm reinstalling right know, but if someone has an idea to help me, I'll be very gratefull
<jhk753> ;)
<knome> jhk753, (u)efi?
<jhk753> what about UEFI ?
<foobar55> knome - no , all grayed out - i try with root
<knome> !uefi | jhk753
<ubottu> jhk753: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jhk753> in my bios it was USB:
<jhk753> but my live USB booted from UEFI
<knome> foobar55, right, i see. that theme most probably doesn't support that feature.
<jhk753> so I don't know... What do you mean exaclty ?
<knome> jhk753, i would advise readin through that wikipage if you have a UEFI machine
<foobar55> knome - right - default's and others are working
<jhk753> ok thanks
<jhk753> I'll have a look
<foobar55> but i like the big/ claer icons in redmond
<knome> foobar55, you got to pick one: better icons or better location
<knome> foobar55, or fix the redmondxp theme...
<foobar55> knome - i have two left hands
<foobar55> knome -   you know how to change scrollbar to left side = about:config seamonkey/firefox - something with layout i remenber
<knome> foobar55, nope
<foobar55> yes - layout.scrollbar.side
<swiftkick> hi I am running the latest xubuntu and I had occasion to edit some  settngs in Xorg.conf ... and it doesnt  appeaar to be i /etc/X11. Can anyone tell me where it is? or what is the deal?
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<swiftkick> thanks!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<swiftkick> I already have the settings I need to pass. They involve using metamodes  to set ViewPortIn and ViewPortOut ... is there somewhere  else I should be setting these?
<swiftkick> so - is there a better place to put ViewPort settings since xorg.conf is now gone?
<Unit193> No idea/not that I know of.
<swiftkick> ok, i tried the instructions and they dont work. renaming xorg.conf to 55-xorg.conf and placing it in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and restarting lightdm doesnt read the values there as far as I can see.
<swiftkick> without ViewPortIn and ViewPortOUt in the Screen section for my monitor my screen overscans horribly.
<xubuntu904> guys i intalled Netbeans 7.1
<xubuntu904> and the fonts really sucks...
<xubuntu904> i spent a few time googling and i saw that alot other ppl had the same problem and some said that the problem was about openjdk java
<xubuntu904> that is by default available in ubuntu
<xubuntu904> and that i should install oracle sunjdk 7
<xubuntu904> so i did
<xubuntu904> but still the same
<xubuntu379> soy un troll
<chaitime> hello friends
<bazhang> hi
<chaitime> does Xubuntu have utilites already installed to where it can handle a full desktop such as handling dual monitors?
<Unit193> You'd want to install arandr for that.
<chaitime> Unit193: there is no gnome like panel for this?
<chaitime> I dont want to install tool afte rtool
<chaitime> I guess ubuntu would have this but I was told not to use it due to "unity"
<Unit193> You can use whatever you want, but arandr should do it.
<chaitime> thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ has one forit.
<chaitime> Unit193: do you program
<chaitime> or use any ruby
<chaitime> mvc
<Unit193> I've edited a couple ruby sources.
<lderan> have heard good things about ruby
<chaitime> Unit193: and lderan can we be friends
<Unit193> Mind want to move to -offtopic?
<chaitime> how
<Unit193> /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu904> so anyone have used Netbeans and know any way to customize her fonts to look good like it was running on windows?
<xubuntu958> i have a prolem and need assistence. when i atempt the log-on to my computer(after entering the password and pressing enter) the background image is all that appears NO MENUS
<xubuntu958> how do i fix this prolem?
<ochosi> xubuntu958: you can hit alt+f2 and then enter "xfce4-panel"
<ochosi> (alt+f2 opens xfrun/appfinder)
<ochosi> ideally that'll bring your panel back
<supersecond> hello
<supersecond> need some help in regards to file sharing
<lderan> okay, what do you need help with?
<supersecond> lderan: hello, i'd like to share between windows 7 and xubuntu 13.04
<lderan> is it on the same computer or over a network?
<supersecond> same network
<lderan> samba is probably the best way to do that
<lderan> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lderan> also here is some guides for it as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<supersecond> yea i tried it. still can't see it. but i'll read those links. thanks
<supersecond> hello all again
<sdafds> hi, i just installed xubuntu 13 with the option to install along side my windows xp and after reboot i only get a black screen.
<sdafds> grub is not showing up, and i tried to reinstall to mbr after booting the live media, says no errors reported when installing but still, same thing, will not boot to either xubuntu nor show the os selection menu
<sdafds> something is really messed up with grub in xubuntu 13
<sdafds> if i reset the pc, and hold shift just after post, it should force grub to show the menu, all i get is grub loading.
<sdafds> and it stays there
<sdafds> i don't know what to try since reinstalling grub from the live media does not solve the problem
<sdafds> also , when reinstalling grub from the live media in a chroot enviroment it detects the xubuntu kernel images and my xp install, but it fails when i reboot
<th0r> sdafds, is this a SATA drive?
<sdafds> yes
<sdafds> wait
<sdafds> no
<sdafds> it's IDE
<sdafds> i'm sure it's IDE
<sdafds> btw, xubuntu 12 did not do this to me..
<sdafds> so it has to do with the latest grub
<sdafds> what bugs me is that grub is not loading at all
<sdafds> i could do with some complaints from grub not being able to boot some entry, but to not load at all..
<th0r> sdafds, ask in #ubuntu. There was some discussion the other day about efi and 13. I didn't pay much attention as I will never subject myself to any of that 'new and improved' secure boot stuff.
<sdafds> my pc doesn't have efi
<sdafds> it's from 2005
<sdafds> no efi then
<sdafds> err efi is that os signature shit?
<th0r> sdafds, yeah. Like I said..I didn't pay much attention to the discussion, so it may not be at all applicable. But since no one was talking to you here <smile>
<sdafds> yes i might do that
<sdafds> thanks
#xubuntu 2013-05-19
<Elite6809> hey there, got an issue with Java sound output and PulseAudio on Xubuntu 13.04 x64
<Elite6809> I can't change the sound output from 'Built-in Audio Analogue Stereo' in the combo box, it just stays as it is
<Elite6809> I can change it fine for all other processes
<Elite6809> I've tried running pavucontrol as root too, no change
<Elite6809> No-one can help me with pulseaudio then?
<charmie> would anyone be able to enlighten me on how to replace xterm with rxvtu as the default terminal?
<charmie> I just need to figure out how to set the terminal emulator to launch rxvt instead
<Faris> Hi
<baizon> hi Faris
<Faris> There's nothing much new in xubuntu 13.04!
<Faris> (judging from the feature list on the website)
<Faris> Did they add the fundamental feature of being able to reorganize the order of window buttons on the taskbar ?
<ochosi> Faris: go to the settings of the window-buttons and set the sort-order to "manual/drag and drop"
<Faris> Oh thanks!
<ochosi> np
<Geertje123> Hello
<Geertje123> Ive got a quick question. Where can I download Xubuntu 12.10? It has been removed from the official website
<ochosi> Geertje123: well the latest release is 13.04
<ochosi> why would you want 12.10 exactly?
<xubuntu480> hi everybody
<bekks> Geertje123: If you want to have a longterm support, use 12.04
<Geertje123> Im building a mining rig, the guy recommended 12.10
<Geertje123> whats the difference between 12.04 and 12.10 exactly?
<Geertje123> ps. sorry for the late response
<cfhowlett> Geertje123, see the release notes for details.  Of particular note is that 12.04 is supported for 5 years.   12.10, 18 months ...
<Geertje123> Ill go with the 12.04 version then. See how it works out. Thanks for helping me guys
<cfhowlett> Geertje123, best of luck.
<xubuntu705> guys can someone tell me how to backup panel 2 on the bottom and restore it back if i want?
<ochosi> xubuntu705: the panels are stored in ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<ochosi> there's the xml file and there are all the config files for the plugins you have there (you might need/want the launchers)
<xubuntu705> w8
<xubuntu705> still cant find the path
<xubuntu705> ok i got there by cd  ~/.config/xfce4/panel :P
<xubuntu705> so now i back up everything?
<dskfl> hi, i have a custom Xmodmap file in xubuntu 13 and no matter what i try it will not get read, so i manually need to open a terminal and run xmodmap .Xmodmap in my home dir each time i boot the pc
<dskfl> it should run automatically, right?
<xubuntu705> anyone knows how from a console i can back a folder
<xubuntu705> for example i want to make a back of  ~/.config/xfce4/panel and have this folder backuped with a different name in my home
<ochosi> xubuntu705: cp -r ~/.config/xfce4/panel ~/backup
<ochosi> if you don't have the backup folder yet, use mkdir to create it
<xubuntu705> ok thank you so much...i ll create this backup folder in home or in the xfce4/panel?
<ochosi> xubuntu705: wherever you want, cp -r $source $destination
<xubuntu705> yeah thanks i made in home! thanks so much! i hope in this destination was both panels too
<ochosi> yeah, should be
<xubuntu705> ochosi maybe happens to know how can i make the netbeans have a better font look?i red somewhere that the bad look on linux of netbeans it is because it uses the openJdk isntead of oraclejdk
<ochosi> xubuntu705: hm, sry, don't have much experience with java-based apps, i run practically none ever on my desktop...
<xubuntu705> okie thanks anyway ;)
<chaitime> How come when I am saving files from web browsing, and I create a folder in the file explorer, and I want to change the name of the folder, I cant right click the name and change it. Its as if I have to manually open up the file explorer from my desktop to make simple changes.
<seronis> chaitime: seems you only get the one opportunity to name it as you create it.
<seronis> that is an odd design choice
<chaitime> very odd
<chaitime> is there a way where you can switch out the file explorer or its reall difficult?
<brauleinchen> since the upgrade to 13.04 my goldendict cannot index my dictionaries
<brauleinchen> web dictionaries work well
<jhk753> hi everyone, I need a little help
<jhk753> I installed xubuntu yesterday
<jhk753> and it runs fine
<jhk753> but since I updated
<jhk753> When I reboot
<jhk753> I randomly get a black screen after grub
<jhk753> sometimes I just enter recovery mode
<jhk753> then normal mode and it works
<jhk753> I looked a bit on the internet but can't find a matching solutions... Does anyone have any idea or where I can find the answer to that
<jhk753> thx
<Faris> Hi
<Faris> what program should I use to install fonts from ttf file ?
<TheSheep> none
<TheSheep> just copy them to ~/.fonts
<TheSheep> and run fc-cache
<arlosmar> hello. is it possible to use ctr tab to change tabs in thunar please?
<TheSheep> arlosmar: I don't think so, but you could also try asking at #thunar and/or #xfce
<arlosmar> ok, thank you
<arlosmar> is really annoying because i would like to use the same as in the web browser
<Unirgy> hi, in `ps -o ??` what is the identifier of current, NOT cumulative cpu utilization? thanks
<bassgoon> I've had some problems with getting xubuntu to boot after installing it to a usb drive. I get the grub error partition not found. I think I'm not picking the right place for my mbr or something. I want to do the USB drive with a fat32 partition, a /boot and / in that order, is that going to possibly cause me problems?
#xubuntu 2014-05-12
<RippSteakface> Could someone help me with trouble getting conky to start at boot? Specific to Xubuntu.
<RippSteakface> 135 people in this channel and it's always dead. Sigh.
<David-A> RippSteakface: what have you tried? and what was the problem?
<RippSteakface> David-A: I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<RippSteakface> David-A: For Xubuntu, no luck
<RippSteakface> David-A: Created a new start-up application with Add+, named Conky, command "conky"
<David-A> RippSteakface: does conky start as you want when you type conky in a terminal?
<RippSteakface> David-A: I type "conky &" to start it, haven't tried just "conky"
<RippSteakface> David-A: let me try one sec
<RippSteakface> yeah "conky" starts it too
<David-A> RippSteakface: its okay either way just to test that the config is allright
<RippSteakface> David-A: "conky" starts it as well
<David-A> RippSteakface: is there any message in ~/.xsession-errors thay may relate to conky, right after you logged in?
<David-A> RippSteakface: (as you can see, I have no idea what the problem might be)
<RippSteakface> David-A: How would I check that? Noob here :)
<David-A> RippSteakface: do you prefer looking at text files with "less" in a terminal or with the texteditor, e.g. leafpad or mousepad?
<RippSteakface> David-A: I can do terminal
<RippSteakface> David-A: I just want to fix it, I'm sure it's easy I just don't know why it wouldn't work according to Ubuntu's page
<David-A> RippSteakface: less ~/.xsession-errors
<RippSteakface> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<RippSteakface> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<RippSteakface> Script for none started at run_im.
<RippSteakface> Script for auto started at run_im.
<RippSteakface> Script for default started at run_im.
<David-A> RippSteakface: scroll forward with space and return, backward with b, go to end with >, exit with q
<RippSteakface> David-A: That appears to be it.
<David-A> RippSteakface: is your .xsession-errors only 5 lines? happy you, mine is 296 thousand lines.
<RippSteakface> David-A: Yeah man, it's a new install and that's all it shows me. Scrolling forward doesn't do anything.
<RippSteakface> David-A: To be fair the .conkyrc is a custom file that I edited a bit, and it's in /home/*name*/.conkyrc
<RippSteakface> David-A: But it runs normally just opening the terminal and typing "conky"
<David-A> RippSteakface: it should be used when you start conky in a terminal and we have verified that it works that way
<RippSteakface> David-A: Right
<David-A> RippSteakface: if conky fails with an error it should be in .xsession-errors. either it fails silently, or xfce hasn't even tried starting it.
<RippSteakface> David-A: Makes sense, I have it in my application autostart list as named "Conky" and command "conky" and the box is checked.
<David-A> RippSteakface: you said "trouble getting conky to start at boot". just to verify, you want it to start at *login*, right?
<RippSteakface> David-A: Yes login :)
<RippSteakface> David-A: Is it because I need some sort of privelages?
<David-A> RippSteakface: stupid question, but you have logged out and in after adding it to "Session and Startup"?
<RippSteakface> let me try
<RippSteakface> woops tabbed
<RippSteakface> David-A: Should I killall conky first?
<David-A> RippSteakface: it should stop when you logout, but ctrl-c or kill it if you want
<RippSteakface> David-A: Nothing. It also didn't save the position and size of my IRC window :(
<David-A> RippSteakface: I am out of ideas. If there is a checkbox by the command in "Session and Startup", it is checked, I suppose.
<RippSteakface> David-A: Yup I really have no idea. Could it be a permissions issue?
<RippSteakface> David-A: I'm the only user but I don't know
<David-A> RippSteakface: the process use/have the same permission as in the terminal when you try it. it's you in both cases.
<RippSteakface> David-A: So odd. Thank you so much for trying to help me I'll just do it manually I guess.
<David-A> RippSteakface: if you rename you .conkyrc to .conkyrc-temporarly-moved, then you should get a default config. see if that works better?
<RippSteakface> David-A: Ok
<RippSteakface> David-A: .conkyrc has a command in it that says "total_run_times 0"
<RippSteakface> David-A: Would that effect it?
<David-A> RippSteakface: see "man conky". man normally lets you read the text in "less", so scroll and quit like mentioned before.
<David-A> RippSteakface: in the man page (and in less) you can search using / to enter a search pattern, and n and N to search for next and previous match.
<RippSteakface> David-A: ok
<David-A> RippSteakface: in man conky you can search for /configuration settings
<David-A> RippSteakface: then scroll forward using space to see all keywords, millions of them
<RippSteakface> David-A: Hah ok
<David-A> RippSteakface: or search for /total_run_times if you are inpatient
<RippSteakface> David-A: Trying now
<RippSteakface> David-A: 0 makes it run forever, that's it
<RippSteakface> David-A: It's ok man, maybe I'll post on the forums or something - thank you so much for spending your time helping me.
<RippSteakface> David-A: I have to go for now, thanks! :)
<David-A> RippSteakface: so here we are scratching eachothers head. it should be fine, but isnt.
<David-A> ok, forum is good
<David-A> bye
<Blue_Knight> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Blue_Knight> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<meek_geek> how to configure dnscrypt in xubuntu ?
<xubuntu567> i m using xubuntu 14.4
<xubuntu567> but m not able to use bluetooth on my laptop
<xubuntu567> m using Dell Latitude D410
<JarekMk> hi
<JarekMk> problem with brother dcp 315j
<JarekMk> I've downloaded drivers from brother site, installed but on printer list there's no 315 - why?\
<JarekMk> in 13.04 worked perfectly
<JarekMk> any suggestion?
<p1ro> 3	0.023829	10.135.0.10	10.135.4.30	TCP	66	52830 > telnet [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=29312 Len=0 TSval=70630082 TSecr=23129349  <---python
<xCiccio986> hi all
<xCiccio986> how to get support here?
<koegs> xCiccio986: just ask and try to give as many details about your problem as you can :)
<xCiccio986> ok
<xCiccio986> my browser "Opera" does not work well with facebook
<xCiccio986> I think I have a problem with the plugin adobe flash player
<xCiccio986> ii  flashplugin-installer                     11.2.202.356ubuntu0.14.04.1           amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<xCiccio986> i don't have any problems with firefox
<xCiccio986> the pages are very slow.
<xCiccio986> there are no solutions?
<koegs> so you dont have problems with firefox but with opera?
<xCiccio986> yes
<xCiccio986> the pages are blocked, you load with difficulty... with opera
<koegs> i am not an opera user, but the wiki offers some help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Very_slow_to_start_loading_pages
<ronaldsmazitis> wassup
<Ergo_Proxy> Wait how do I open a folder as root?
<slickymasterWork> Ergo_Proxy: To open the folder as root in the grapical file manager, run the following command: sudo -i
<slickymasterWork> Ergo_Proxy: and after that thunar &
<Ergo_Proxy> Alright, thanks slickymasterWork
<slickymasterWork> np
<koegs> well, it is not recommend to use sudo with graphical apps for a reason: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<slickymasterWork> koegs: you're absolutely right, but since 14.04 onward gksu and/or gksudo isn't shipped anymore, hence the necessity to use sudo -i
<slickymasterWork> that way you'll be launching the graphical application from a root prompt, not using sudo with graphical apps
<koegs> ok, nice info, i just installed gksu :)
<xubuntu051> who am i
<Guest47470> hi
<Guest47470> how do I shutdown x, not just lightdm on xubuntu
<baizon> Guest47470: http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/xkill/
<baizon> is it this what you search for?
<Guest47470> baizon: I mean the whole server
<Pici> shutting down lightdm does kill x though...
<baizon> thats why i dont understand hes question
<Akeif> Hey guys, one of my coworker keep saying to use Debian instead of Xubuntu because of : 1. Ubuntu is not fully open sourced. 2. Ubuntu is insecure.
<Akeif> I still kinda think he might be sold out :p
<xubuntu720> hello, i can't find in settings how to auto-login with a user at boot ?
<ElderDryas> xubuntu720: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm has several options.  I just usually just edit the .conf file myself, two lines and you're done :)
<xubuntu720> thanks ElderDryas
<ElderDryas> np
<xubuntu720> but is it OK for 14.04 ?
<goneeuro> can someone help with this error?
<goneeuro> ./ccg_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_net-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<goneeuro> Im running 64bit. I found this lib in usr/libs so I know its on the system.
<slickymasterWork> goneeuro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133602/error-trying-to-run-gccg-while-loading-shared-libraries-libjpeg-so-62-cannot-o
<slickymasterWork> goneeuro, sorry that's not the right link
<slickymasterWork> goneeuro: see this one instead -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/143393/shared-libsdl-library-fails-to-open
<genii> Likely it's a 32bit binary and you have 64bit libraries, so it's looking for them in the wrong place
<goneeuro> Thats what I am guessing also. I just cant figure out the command to install the correct binarys
<genii> goneeuro: I'd probably do: sudo dpkg --add-architecture  i386 ...then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    ( which should pull in all the 32 bit apps and libraries of whatever you already have installed)
<eugene_> hey to everyone, I have couple of problems with xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu-14.04, that prevent me from using it. Maybe somebody know how to resolve this: 1. Keyboard shortcuts take long time to react, especially after login (seconds), 2. Logout doesn't se.em to work all the time, even when shortcuts start responding
<goneeuro> genii: Tried that and it didnt pull anything down. I have all the libs installed I believe. Its just that gccg is not finding it.
<eugene_> I did some search on this topic, and didn't find anything useful, maybe someone would have ideas how to resolve this. Thank you.
<goneeuro> slickymasterWork: Thanks for the links, but im still stuck.
<genii> goneeuro: Maybe try: sudo apt-get install libsdl-net1.2 :i386
<goneeuro> genii: E: Unable to locate package
<genii> goneeuro: What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<genii> !info libsdl-net1.2
<goneeuro> 14.04
<ubottu> libsdl-net1.2 (source: sdl-net1.2): Network library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2, libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-4 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<genii> goneeuro: Do you have universe repository enabled?
<goneeuro> genii: yes I do. But the wife just called me so I have to go out now. Thanks for the help and I will be back on in a little while. Thanks again.
<genii> goneeuro: I'll be here for about another 5 hours if you need asistance later :)
<tropoMobi> Hi! Today 2 of my computers died suddently and they won't install ANY OS no more. Can i be so unlucky or is there something going on right now?
<tropoMobi> Both had xubuntu 14.04
<drc> tropoMobi: You have more than 2 computers?  i.e., some of them are still working?
<genii> Maybe you had a power mains isue that damaged both systems at once
<drc> that was my next point :)
<tropoMobi> The other computer is 400 km away
<tropoMobi> The issue is same
<drc> tropoMobi: so you have 2 computers 400 km apart and both basically died at the same time?
<tropoMobi> Both loads Grub and i choose Ubuntu and then nothing else but power off
<tropoMobi> Not exact time but same day
<tropoMobi> This is very weird
<drc> Did you make <any> changes to the machines before thy started acting strange?
<tropoMobi> I try to install for example win 8.1 or other Linux distro and they just hangs up at the very beginning of the instalation like loading UI
<tropoMobi> Just normal update & upgrade from lates official xubuntos repos
<tropoMobi> I really can't believe for bad luck but maybe i should...
<tropoMobi> I just wanted info this if there comes more broken computers
<drc> I just re-installed and updated this machine about an hour ago, so (for me) they systems works fine.
<tropoMobi> I ran hdd test and memtest from both and they were ok
<drc> I'd concentrate on what happened to the first machne (I'm guessing whatever it was also affected the second).
<tropoMobi> It's very weird because the hardware is damaged some how now
<starrats> been reading this back and forth, there's a 'bug' in one of the machines
<drc> If you are sure the hardware in damaged, then I'd say replace the damaged hardware and start over.  If it is truely damaged, no tinkering will fix it.
<drc> starrats: are you talking about tropoMobi's problem?
<starrats> especially if the comps are 400 clicks away from each other.
<starrats> yes
<drc> and that's klicks...clicks are for mice :)
<starrats> old Army term click = kilometer
<drc> I agree...my guess is whatever happened to the first machine he/they/gremlins also did to the second.
<drc> starrats: I know, I spent 22 years there :)
<starrats> lol, ok
<drc> troposphere: Tell us exactly what you/someone did that led to the problem (install, update apps, upgrade...whatever)
<starrats> drc could the disc he used be corrupted some how, to me that's the gist of it
<troposphere> ok, both had team viewer because the other cpu is 400 km as i said and my mother uses it
<troposphere> very basic installation in both
<troposphere> i rw
<drc> back in ~2 minutes...dog wants outside.
<troposphere> updates and cobfiguration was also defaults from default repos
<troposphere> okies :)
<troposphere> both computers are about 6 years old so atleast i didn't lose so much money... i also have 2 dedicated servers with Ubuntu server 14.04 but they are different story.
<troposphere> updated and rebooted normally today those 2 dedicateds. Those 2 computers died on the fly... First one was at Grub menu today when i switched the monitor on and the other died meanwhile using Chromium
<troposphere> I leave this client here and wish that this will not happend to anybody else. Now i start to watch a movie. :)
<drc> ok
<vabi> hello, is there any way to set "long" - two displays wallpaper without editing it and setting different parts on both displays?
<vpily> pick cancel instead of star upgrade while upgrading xubuntu, how can i upgrade it now?
<xangua> Hi, how can I restore the notifications position or reset the configuratin? even when I have slected notifications popups to appear in the upper right corner they appear kind of in the middle http://i.imgur.com/UkOE6cN.png
<drc> xangua: Works fine for me (big help I know)...is there anything special about your display...effects, dual screen, etc?
<xangua> It was working fine this morning until  I started to try themes, set up conky and plank dock
<drc> xangua: I'd set the display back to the defaults then make one change at a time until you find the problem (unless someone has an answer for you now)
<drc> That's assuming that setting it back to defaults cures the problem.
<cavac> I installed xscreensaver and removed light-locker in a new 14.04 install. Clicking "Lock screen" in the Action Buttons applet locks the screen, but suspending the laptop does not. Any guesses on how to fix this?
<cavac> Power Manager/Extended has the "Lock screen on hibernate/suspend" checked.
<drc> cavac: Well that answers the question I was typing.
<xangua> I just played with the notifications position and restored it to the upper right, this was weird
<cavac> I'm not sure how Xubuntu does suspend. Upstart script?
<drc> xangua: gremlins :)
<cavac> Ah, found it!
<cavac> In addition to checking the lock screen checkbox in Power Manager/Extended you *also* have to go to "Session and Startup/Advanced" and under "Shutdown" check "Lock screen before sleep".
<cavac> Somehow it doesn't make sense that you have to active the option in two completly different Settings dialogs to do essentially the same thing.
<cavac> Here's the link to the instructions i followed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259190/xubuntu-no-password-request-after-suspension
<Kekai> I ha ve a circle with an exclamation mark in it in my tool bar for updates
<Kekai> How do I make it go away?
<xangua> install secutiry updates¿
<Kekai> I did
<nispr0> where is the workspaces in 14.04?
<xangua> righ clic panel-add-workplaces
<dreamer> Kekai: reboot
<Kekai> its gone now
<Kekai> anyone know of a mass id3 tag editor where It changes files tags for ubuntu
<drc> I use Easytag
<dreamer> easytag++
<drc> But a quick check shows at least a dozen during a search for id3
<Pici> picard is good too
<drc> I have also used Ex Flaso in the past, but prefer Easytag
<drc> kirk was better :)
<David-A-Kenobi> I think Easytag has better user interface than Exfalso. but I have experienced that Easytag may update files in a dir I visited without the intention to actually change any tags there.
<David-A-Kenobi> Kekai: I don't remember the details, but maybe it was easytag decided by itself to copy ver1 tags to ver2 tags on files that did not have ver2 tags.
<Kekai> I used to use one in windows
<Kekai> I forgot the name of it
<Kekai> but during the move frm windows to ubuntu my songs got messed up.
<Kekai> I been meaning to do it sooner since its been a year, but stuff came up
<Israphel2> easytag is the way to go
<Israphel2> and yes it does auto-update tags
<waldir> Hi, I'm running 12.04 but the update manager isn't showing me the notice to upgrade to 14.04 ... is there something I need to set manually?
<drc> IIRC, it will when 14.04.1 is released, not 14.04 itself
<genii> Yes
<waldir> oh, really? why?
<drc> I suspect that they want to ensure any remaining problems are ironed out before updating the LTS/stable release.
<drc> and there are <always> problems :)
<waldir> lol even after the LTS :P
<waldir> but I thought that was the point of the RCs...
<waldir> besides, in my other laptop I did get prompted to upgrade (although I think it told me to upgrade to 13.10, but ended up actually upgrading all the way to 14.04.. at least that's what lsb_release says
<drc> The problem is that the pool of testers (and their hardware) at all stages is small...no way catch <everything>...after a release there are always problems no one even thought of.
<vladimir_> hi guys, i would like how to set full numix theme on 14.04 xubuntu, I mean full because when I set it it only change the panel theme, and not the entire interface like menus, icons  or menu manager
<vladimir_> so I;m stuck with greybird
<drc> I have no idea what a "full numex" is, but did you also change the Window Manager to numex?
<waldir> drc: I guess in the other laptop I wasn't using an LTS so I did get prompted, but in this PC I'm on 12.04
<vladimir_> numix theme
<vladimir_> sorry
<waldir> drc: I'm saying this because of this quote: "Upgrades between LTS releases are not enabled by default until the first point release" from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/
<waldir> that would explain the discrepancy between the two machines
<drc> waldir: That's what I was refering to.
<waldir> got it :)
<Kekai> easy tag is a tar.XZ
<Kekai> I got it unzipped, but what do I run
<junka> is there a script to make xchat notify me with xfce notifications when someone highlight my nickname
<drc> Kekai: Use either the Software Center or Synaptic...it's in the repos
<Kekai> ah
<drc> junka: It's internal to xchat
<Kekai> I was using the tar
<drc> junka: Preferences>Chatting>Alerts, IIRC
<junka> thanks drc !
<drc> junka: np
 * starrats prefers hexchat for notifications and weechat for a lttle notifications, lol
<vladimir_> so could anyone have a clue how to set numix ?
<vladimir_> i mean I want even buttons on vlc to be numix
<vladimir_> and I can't set it
<vladimir_> ?
<junka> starrats, hexchat does not appear in indicator-messages :(
<drc> vladimir_: No real idea (seeing as how I'm totally ignorant of numix) but this might be a start  http://numixproject.org/#artwork
<Dry_Lips> vladimir_ have you downloaded and installed the numix icon theme? Or just the gtk?
<skribblezatcha> pidgin does junka.
<vladimir_> no just
<vladimir_> the default
<vladimir_> numix after I installed 14.04
<starrats> I was just on FB and hexchat lit up like a beacon and i came over here to read what you just posted junka
<drc> vladimir_: There is also this:  http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/install-numix-icon-packs-in-ubuntulinux.html
<Dry_Lips> vladimir_ you're referring to the actual buttons in the VLC program?
<Dry_Lips> Because I don't think those buttons are in the icon theme
<Dry_Lips> They are native to VLC
<vladimir_> Dry_Liphttp://i1.wp.com/smdavis.us/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/trusty_numix.png
<vladimir_> ?
<drc> vladimir_: Some apps have their own icons/button/etc that are (calibre and vlc come to  mind).  No matter what icon set you have they won't change.
<vladimir_> see the play button
<drc> vladimir_: That's parole, not vlc
<vladimir_> ohhh... I see.. I'm sorry
<vladimir_> :D
<vladimir_> i'm newbie
<vladimir_> :)
<Dry_Lips> :)
<drc> Being a newbie is not a crime...staying one is :)
<starrats> junka maybe because I have 4 workspaces and hexchat is dedicated to a workspace and it lights up that way.
<rasmus_> hi, is there anyone out there whos got a fair bit of knowledge regarding A2DP and xubuntu ?
<junka> starrats, :)
<starrats> Facebook beeps at me to lewt me know someone is posting something i'm following
<starrats> let
<rasmus_> wait.. was that a response to me, or is this because i entered the channel midway through a conversation ?
<Unit193> rasmus_: He was talking to someone else.
<starrats> not you rasmus_
<rasmus_> thought so aswell :P
<Unit193> Whoever was looking, hexchat does have an indicator plugin, but it's mainly cp xchat-indicator hexchat-indicator
<Kekai> I need help
<rasmus_> go on .. ?
<Kekai> I was changing my workspace settings and the counter got stuck scrolling through the numbers
<Kekai> now my work space switcher is freaking out
<rasmus_> which panel are you using ?
<Kekai> 0
<rasmus_> no i mean like xfce or .. ? :P
<Kekai> XCFE
<rasmus_> Could you revert to defaults ?
<Kekai> no
<rasmus_> hmm
<Kekai> it stpped once I removed the switcher
<Kekai> I dont need it
<rasmus_> ok
<starrats> loves his workspaces!
 * adrenaline_ +1
<starrats> 4 workspaces for me
<starrats> all dedicated to individual opearations
<starrats> operations
<adrenaline_> I have 4 works spaces and on one of my workspaces I have a nx session to my home where I have 4 more workspaces.
<starrats> cool adrenaline_
<starrats> I have had no trouble with the 'switcher', 3 of my workspaces include hexchat/weechat, firefox, thunderbird, the 4th I leave open fo other apps or terminal.
<starrats> learn this from the old gang i hung out with back in the my early days of linux.
<adrenaline_> Ya I have 3 workspaces dedicated for work then my fourth is dedicated for home. Works out pretty good.
<starrats> If I didn't have 'workspaces' then i probably wouldn't be using Linux that much.
<eegore> is there an apt command to remove older versions of the kernal?
<eegore> boot is full and I can no longer update
<adrenaline_> I always run a cli command to do that like if this is an old kernel vmlinuz-3.2.0-54-generic I would do a sudo rm -rf *.54-* and it will take out all of the kernels and maps etc that are that have that number in the name
<adrenaline_> You may need to do it to a few kernels if you have a lot
<adrenaline_> sorry it isn't *.54-* it is *-54-* and it works I just tested it as I actually do have that kernel
<adrenaline_> Then do a df -h to see how much space you have now.
<adrenaline_> do you have any questions?
<adrenaline_> eegore,
<eegore> I was thinking of trying apt-get autoremove
<adrenaline_> try it
<eegore> Looks like that is working
<adrenaline_> I do mine manually is why I scripted it, but if that works too go for it
<adrenaline_> Looks like autoremove takes all of them out but two. I wonder if there are options to how many you can keep
<adrenaline_> actually it looks like autoremove only removes headers
<adrenaline_> maybe not I am testing it now
<adrenaline_> It is Erroring out like crazy
<David-A> eegore: see if Computer Janitor (in the software center) has an option to remove old kernels or set a limit how many to keep.
<eegore> This is an ultra book UX71A, biggest hard drive I can get for it is 256 GB
<adrenaline_> Ya auto remove didn't clean it up as good as I do manually
<David-A> eegore: I think the sudo rm think 1) requires a preceeding cd /boot and 2) does not save as much space as actually un-installing the kernels.
<eegore> and it is smaller than some USB stcks
<eegore> I have to keep the software in it as minimal as possible
<adrenaline_> You are right you do have to cd /boot but it does remove all of the kernels you specify plus the maps and configs so It does create lots of disk space
<eegore> the drive itself is about the physical size of 5 postage stamps end to end
<adrenaline_> I have to use it a lot because my boot is 229M and it fills up about every 3 months or so I go ahead and delete about 5 kernels and keep about 3 to be save
<adrenaline_> If cd /boot and ls you will see what I am talking about
<adrenaline_> if you rm -rf *-55-* it will delete any directory of fill with -55- in the name.
<eegore> the i7 cpu, memory and mobo take up only a third of the laptop
<eegore> the rest is all battery
<eegore> and weighs only pond and three quarters
<David-A> eegore: forget my comment about Janitor. it seems it is not available for recent ubuntus.
<eegore> I am running an encrypted drive as well as an encrypted home directory
<starrats> just got this link on the xuvbuntu page on FaceBook should we as Linux usrs be concerned or just bow down and start using chrfome/chromium?    http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/flash-linux-future.html
#xubuntu 2014-05-13
<volker> since 14.04 activated google-chrome windows in other workspaces are shown in the current workspaces windows buttons panel
<volker> I never had this problem in all the versions before and I don't find where to disable it. I checked various places and googled a lot around
 * whomomlikes spits on ATI Radeon card.
<xangua> Is there a workaround for the black screen after suspend in 14.04 ?
<veebull_> there's some discussion on it on the ubuntu forums... if you do a seach you'll probably hit paydirt.
<Kekai> Xangua
<Kekai> Its probably light locker
<Kekai> The best solution at the moment is downloading Xscreensaver, and disabling Light Locker
<xangua> that's not solving a problem, that's avoiding it
<xangua> just like I avoid xfce mediaplayer no playing half the dvd's I try and use vlc :P
<Unit193> lp 1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<someguy12345> Are there any updates on the OpenVPN bug?
<hmagoo> volker, I haven't had chrome on 14.04 yet but I'm not having that problem right now with chromium
<phasip> Hey, I'm having trouble with two screensavers starting, one looks like a debian one and one is the old ugly xorg one, Is this a common problem?
<assistente> hi to all! someone can help me debug cups printing on a konica-minolta c350 to enable job accounting?
<evildead> hello all
<evildead> i have some problem to display some apps in the menu. in menulibre two apps have same parameters but one is not displaying
<evildead> is there any tips to do that ?
<TheDexter1111> hi there, i was wondering if someone could help me write a (hopefully) simple script to change my login backdrop when I change my wallpaper? Im not really experienced with writing scripts, but Id like to give it a try. any help is much appreciated.
<starrats> good morning everyone
<james0r2> hello there
<assistente> hi to all! i have a problem: after screen lock on xubuntu 14.04 64bit the keyboard don't work on firefox, then of i switch to a terminal window and type something, then switch to firefox the keyboard writes. succestions?
<nikolam> what to use to fast search documents in xubuntu?
<xubuntu877> Hello
<xubuntu877> I have problem with my settings dialog on my desktop: When I start the settings, it will come up, but its empty
<xubuntu877> hmm just found it, when running xfce4-settings-manager as root does work
<xubuntu877> anyone an idea why its not working as normal user?
<TheSheep> xubuntu877: what did you do just before it stopped working?
<xubuntu877> not sure, didn't work for some time already
<volker> hmagoo: I have it also with firefox. how I can reproduce it: start firefox, start a terminal. type in "sleep 5;firefox www.google.com"; switch workspace in less than 5 seconds
<volker> hmagoo: firefox will be shown in the current workspace blinking, even if it is in another workspace
<xubuntu877> actually my window comes up, but its just empty frame, showing everything ok, but now items of screen or whatever is shown
<xubuntu877> is there anything about this xfce2-settings-manger saved in .config directory
<starrats> I got bluesabre's emil concerning 'libremenu', how important is this to perform all these things for trusty?
<john_____> have anybody managed to setup encrypted swap?
<john_____> it doesn't show it in /dev/mapper when I put UUID in crypttab
<baizon> encrypted swap?
<TheSheep> yes, it just works
<john_____> oh, its me than :(
<baizon> well i don't use swap at all :)
<john_____> its scarry to go swapless, I think , so I put /dev/sda3 in crypttab, this time it shows in mapper
<john_____> but fstab doesn't mount it
<john_____> says swapon read swap header failed, any ideas?
<john_____> I set it up with them ecryptfs-setup-swap
<john_swap> hi, I've managed to set up my encrypted swap
<john_swap> created partition, turned swap on, set up encryted swap with ecryptfs-setup-swap
<john_swap> turned swap off, changed crypttrad uuid to /dev/sda3,  mkswap /dev/mapper/sda3, and rebbot.
<john_swap> */dev/mapper/cryptswap1, so is it still encrypted, how can I be sure? I think it might not be, since I used mkswap on /dev/mapper/cryptoswap1
<john_swap> does formatting cryptswap1 with mkswap removes its encryption?
<oaulakh> anyone know how to reduce brightness in ubunutu studio
<bazhang>  #ubuntustudio  oaulakh should help with that
<oaulakh> they ask me ask u
<oaulakh> they are not good at de stuff
<oaulakh> DE stuff
<ElderDryas> By that logic #xubuntu should answer fedora questions when someone has fedora xfce installed
<oaulakh> yeah i have fedora xfce installed
<ElderDryas> and the answer is Brightness Plugin on the panel...which is why I doubt they sent you here for that.
<ElderDryas> it's too easy an answer
<oaulakh> where?
<bazhang> #fedora
<oaulakh> there is no plugin regarding brightness
<ElderDryas> this is why I don't stay here long...can't stand stupidity
<oaulakh> hahaha
<xubuntu203> I'm a new xubuntu user.  I have been successful in installing Linex on my Windows XP computer and everything seems to work except I cannot play mp3 music.  I have installed all the proper plugins and when I double click on the song in Parole the progress bar moves like it's playing but I get no sound.  I have a Creative sound card and it works fine in XP.  Any help with this issue will be greatly appreciated.
<bazhang> xubuntu203, install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> xubuntu203, following that, open a terminal and type alsamixer , and make sure nothing is muted
<junka> i have formated a fat32 partition on a usb but i cant write on it from other pcs
<junka> i tried right click to change permissions but they change to none automatically
<elfy> xubuntu203: also in alsamixer - check that the Analog/Digital Jack shows as MM if there is one
<bah_> hi all, is it only me that find it difficult to find the right answer then google questions related to ubuntu/linux ?
<elfy> bah_: I doubt it's only you - you'll see the same question asked hundreds of times :)
<elfy> bah_: but I try to use googlubuntu for search - it only searches *buntu resources - including wiki etc
<bah_> elfy, oh, I didn't know about  googlubuntu !  will try that !
<bah_> : )
<bah_> elfy, yes the problem is that as you say "you'll see the same question asked hundreds of times" , trying to find an answer using  googlubuntu but don't get the right hits.
<bah_> anyway.... I want to change the keymap in the xubuntu terminal, done it before but forgot how ?
<bah_> do you know how to do that ?
<bah_> the "right" serarch term ?
<elfy> afraid not
<elfy> I'd start with keymap - I'd not include xubuntu in the search though
<bah_> yea, I remember there is some settings I think in  "all settings" that let you map diffrent applications by hover over the shortcut and then change it on the fly, anybody know this ?
<bah_> elfy, yes I don't know if this is a xfce future or a general linux desktop future
<bah_> ?
<bah_> ok did find the answer http://docs.xfce.org/faq
<SunilJoshi> Hello, thunar is getting crashed most of the time, i am on Xubuntu14.04
<SunilJoshi> This happens when I close the thunar window
<bah_> SunilJoshi, don't you get any error message ?
<SunilJoshi> yes i do
<SunilJoshi> bah_: ^^
<SunilJoshi> ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error
<SunilJoshi> where i can see the core?
<SunilJoshi> /var/core
<SunilJoshi> ?
<SunilJoshi> hmm, there is a core in /var/crash  _usr_bin_thunar.1000.crash
<bah_> SunilJoshi, don't you get some kind of message under the ""settings" tab in the "ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error" window ?
<bah_> sorry !  *""settings" tab  = "show Details" tab
<SunilJoshi> yes, it shows executable path is /usr/bin/thunar
<SunilJoshi> and lot more information, but i am not able to copy it from there :(
<SunilJoshi> bah_: ^^
<bah_> SunilJoshi,  I find these windows annoying, It should be better to provide a error report that you can goggle easy
<SunilJoshi> bah_: error report, you mean to say exact error?
<bah_> SunilJoshi,  yes,  some message you can google  : )
<SunilJoshi> bah_: ok :) !
<SunilJoshi> it seems i found one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1233928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1203296 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1233928 thunar crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [High,In progress]
<bah_> SunilJoshi,  sorry I can't help, have you tried to restart ? That often solve issues related to mounted volumes
<Morrog> how would i set up two user accounts (on xubuntu 13.10) and have them share the same firefox profile?
<amigamagic> why you should share a firefox profile between two accounts?
<genii> amigamagic: Could be useful on a kiosk type system, one is user one admin.
<Morrog> one account is for daily internet stuff (using normal pulseaudio). my second one is related to audio production (using jack and alsa)
<Morrog> but i want to have the same firefox profile
<bah_> I now been able to set my key-shortcuts for the Xubuntu terminal but I should also like to be able to jump to the beginning of a line and the beginning of a word using key-shortcuts, anybody know how to set that ?
<bah_> Morrog, sorry can't help
<amigamagic> I don't think firefox has been designed to permit such a thing
<amigamagic> firefox creates a profile for each user
<Morrog> too bad
<amigamagic> maybe you could try to copy the profile from an user account to another one. But you should create hard links
<amigamagic> in this way, if you mod something in a dir, the mod will be reflected in the other account
<bah_> Morrog, can you not find the answer here ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138477
<bah_> amigamagic, I can't see why this should be a problem ? he just have to find the right path/permissions
<Morrog> yeah, i think i don't have the right type of permissions
<Morrog> i made a new group, put both users in there
<Morrog> and made that firefox folder readable/writeable for both
<Morrog> so i don't know what else i can do
<genii> Conceivably, you could make a specific user which never logs in, put two other users and them in same group, link the non-login user's /home/name/.mozilla/firefox/abcdefgh.default  into the directories of the two users which will be using the same profile
<genii> I think you'd probably also need to change default startup of firefox to add --no-remote as well
<Morrog> i'll try that
<Morrog> thank you for the help so far :)
<bah_> yes, I should also try genii's suggestion
<genii> Another alternative would to just rsync one user's abcdefgh.default directory contents over to the other and chown it, on some cron job
<genii> Ah, they left.
<bah_> hi all, do anybody know how to change key-shortcuts for moving the cursor to the beginning/end of the line/word in terminal ?
<TheSheep> you would need to look for how to customize bash
<bah_> the current keys are listed here "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal" under "Change the text", but I want to remap them
<bah_> TheSheep, you think so ? How can i do that ?
<TheSheep> google?
<TheSheep> http://www.humbug.in/2010/custom-key-bindings-keyboard-shortcuts-in-bash/
<bah_> TheSheep, are there no GUI for setting this in the terminal emulator that come with xubuntu ? In OSX/ITerm2 you have a GUI for this.
<hmagoo> volker, do you mean another window with google.com or the original window?
<TheSheep> bah_: no, bash is not a gui program
<TheSheep> bah_: it would make no sense to have gui for it
<bah_> TheSheep, so you say  that the shortcuts  in the link I provided are set using bash ?  do you know where the config file for this is located, I can't find any info google
<bah_> TheSheep, (the grep command in the link you provided don't return anything on my system)
<David-A> bah_: bash use inputline to for interactive command line editing. it can be configured with the bind commands in bash itself, or in the ~/.inputrc config file. you can define or re-define keys for beginning-of-line and end-of-line
<David-A> bah_: see "man bash"
<David-A> bah_: (the grep command on the page at humbug.in is not supposed to be executed by the reader. it is an example of a long command and how to define a key that helps typing it.)
<bah_> David-A, thanks a lot, I think i solved it
<bah_> are looking at "/etc/inputrc" for the moment and it seems the shortcuts are defined there : )
<David-A> bah_: yea, but only a handful of them. they are system wide defaults that was not provided by default in readline itself, i suppose.
<David-A> bah_: if you want to add more, or override defaults, you should do it in ~/.inputrc, not in /etc/inputrc. (or add bind commands in ~/.bashrc)
<bah_> David-A, ls
<bah_> David-A,  sorry, that should been in the terminal : ), anyway I still struggling with mapping the keys and your suggestions, will be back later  : )
<David-A> bah_: when you have updated ~/.bashrc you may need to re-read it. i recall somewhere it says it rereads automatically but you may need to do ctrl-c ctrl-r, or start a new bash.
<David-A> bah_: if you make "bind" commands in ~/.bashrc you only have to issue the same commands in a terminal to test it there.
<bah_> David-A, that was a good tip,  thanks
<volker> hmagoo: no, the google window name that is shown in the window buttons panel
<hmagoo> volker, if I launch a chromium link from here it joins the existing window on the other workspace and switches focus to that workspace. but if I launch chromium it opens a new window on this workspace.
<volker> hmagoo: no, you need to have the chromium window already open. Then you switch the workspace and open a new window (e.g. via command line) and you jump there or get the blinking etc. You can disable to jump there automatically, you should be able to disable the blinking from other workspaces, but it does not seem to work for me in 14.04
<starrats> I use 4 workspaces, set up that way, one for each window.  Firefox, Thunderbird, hexchat/weechat(depending on my mood) and the last workspace remains open for terminal or any other app I might use.
<meek_geek> how r u
<cubed_root> i installed xubuntu 13 on a new partition (i have windows 7 and xubuntu 14 on their own partitions as well)
<cubed_root> do i need to install grub on the new partition?
<David-A> cubed_root: it depends how you have configured booting. normally installation of (x)ubuntu in a *partition* also installs grub in the boot record (mbr) of the *disk*, with a menu of all systems it found.
<cubed_root> thanks David-A, that's what i was expecting, but when i boot i dont see my new installation
<cubed_root> so i'm working on adding a script to grub using a tutorial i found
<cubed_root> what i'm stuck on right now is where i should point that new menu option.  the tutorial has "linux /boot/vmlinuz" & "initrd /boot/initrd.img"
<cubed_root> oh, that's probably it is on my new partition, i think i'll try that
<cubed_root> (that's probably *what* it is)
<David-A> cubed_root: if you didn't disable or change grub install during the installation, there should be a command to re-scan the disk for systems and a command to re-install or update grub in the mbr. (maybe the same command with different options)
<cubed_root> yes, tutorial mentions "update-grub"
<cubed_root> i should run this before i start mucking with grub scripts?
<David-A> cubed_root: probably. (if your script and grub have different ideas about the boot process, you may have a maintainability headache after some future update)
<David-A> cubed_root: (but if you know what you are doing, you can take control over grub and the (x)ubuntu default behaviour)
<cubed_root> thanks David-A
<cubed_root> update-grub did exactly what i wanted -- dug around and found my new partition and installation!
<cubed_root> now to test if the grub menu is updated in reboot...
#xubuntu 2014-05-14
<cubed_root> thanks again David-A, that did it
<David-A> :)
<rincewind> Hello, got an Acer Aspire V5-573G(Intel with Optimus) on Xubuntu 14.04. Everything works finde, except it waking up from suspend randomly. Any ideas how to fix or diagnose the problem?
<rincewind> Ok, rephrased: do Ubuntu and Xubuntu have the same powermanagement so I can ask in #ubuntu?
<acpiorwhat> how can i enable acpi while the system is up and running?. i do not want to enable acpi at boot because i have noticed that performance is very slow if acpi is enabled at boot time
<bazhang> !crosspost | acpiorwhat
<ubottu> acpiorwhat: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<cubed_root> ugh, i've screwed up my xubuntu installation
<dogewood> Sup
<cubed_root> whenever i open the ubuntu software center, i get the message "new software can't be installed, because there is a problem with the software current installed. would you like to repair?"
<cubed_root> when i click 'repair' it eventually hangs and fails
<dogewood> If you were to have to transfer ~30GB or so over a link with a round-trip of about 120ms and NFS was the only option (well, except scp, but I'm already encrypted and the latency seems to kill scp), would you assume a larger wsize and rsize to be superior when dealing with multi-GB files?
<dogewood> I /think/ I'm getting a little better performance but there's a fair amount of jitter and whatnot so it could be noise
<Unit193> cubed_root: What does  sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f  give you?
<Unit193> dogewood: I'd say rsync would be much, much better than scp, but I can't answer about NFS.
<dogewood> hm.  well, thanks for the tip about rsync
<Unit193> Someone else might know, stick around for a bit.
<dogewood> you use one network filesystem for 25 years or so and you tend to get used to it
<dogewood> lol
<dogewood> I'm good, just thinking out loud really.  knocked it down to v3 from v4 so I knew the options....perhaps I'll try async.  Either way it just has to finish by morning and I'm on track to make that deadline.
<cubed_root> Unit193: thanks for the suggestion. it looks like i'm missing libreoffice-core, on which there are a lot of dependencies
<dogewood> What the
<dogewood> Really Juniper?  a signed long to count the bytes sent in your vpn client?  god.
<cubed_root> the results of running dpkg command:  http://pastebin.com/czZLEpjJ
<cubed_root> i think it's the result of trying to install the gnome desktop, finding errors, and then trying to reverse the gnome desktop install (using synaptic pkg mgr)
<cubed_root> any suggestions?
<cubed_root> not sure what to do next
<Unit193> Right, I used &&, you'll want to just run that second command.  Looks like you're just missing libreoffice-common
<cubed_root> i think get:
<cubed_root> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cubed_root>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<cubed_root> *i then get -- sorry about posting multiple lines
<Unit193> Can you paste the errors?
<cubed_root> Unit193: are you suggesting i run your same command again? or just run the 2nd part (after &&)?
<Unit193> Just the  sudo apt-get install -f  and pastebin the output please.
<Unit193> (Or if that's half-installed, the first will do, but I think not.)
<cubed_root> http://pastebin.com/Qd9nezmn
<cubed_root> looks like a package is missing?
<Unit193> No, looks like you have some openoffice packages that you shouldn't, namely openoffice-debian-menus
<cubed_root> so i just read that libre office & open office can't coexist, can i remove libre office?
<holstein> is there something you prefer from openoffice?
<cubed_root> i have a couple documents i wrote in openoffice, but if they'll work in libre, then no preferenc
<Unit193> Should just be fine.
<cubed_root> i guess my problem is that ubuntu software center won't let me install anything
<holstein> cubed_root: try them.. you likely want libreoffice now, and would have a better time staying with the "in repo" packages
<cubed_root> can't even open libreoffice get "failed to execute command "libreoffice -- calc "
<Unit193> You need to remove openoffice packages as they conflict, so you can't install anything at this stage.
<cubed_root> ok thanks
<cubed_root> openoffice is no longer under development? i guess that's the problem
<Unit193> Apache has it, it's under development but I don't know how much.
<holstein> cubed_root: libreoffice is the openoffice you are looking for
<cubed_root> ok, attempting to remove openoffice thru synaptic
<cubed_root> see how it goes...
<cubed_root> odd -- removed the libreoffice icons from my applications menu
<cubed_root> i can get into ubuntu software center, i'm happy lol -- thanks guys
<RippSteakface> heh
<holstein> cubed_root: i say, dont go "out of repo" unless you are ready for it
<holstein> may be no reason to ever go out of repo..
<cubed_root> by "out of repo" you mean to go out of conventional installation/update channels?
<holstein> cubed_root: the sources.. there are official sources that are tested
<holstein> cubed_root: im not saying, or proposing that the default repos will not cause issues, or have bugs, or leave you with a problem after an update with certain hardware.. but, i see folks with a lot of bad times from running packages that are not intended to be used with the system
<cubed_root> holstein: i never modified the source of libre or open office, i just instsalled open office and then libre office was installed w/gnome desktop
<holstein> cubed_root: sure.. but, openoffice was from tjhe default ubuntu repositories?
<Unit193> Can't be.
<holstein> cubed_root: AFAIK, openoffice was removed, so, you would have gotten it from a source that is not "officially supported"
<holstein> cubed_root: libreoffice is in the repos, and an officially tested and maintained package is packaged and available there.. using a PPA version or a downloaded .deb or .debs, or building from source, or any other source will put the burden of support back on that maintainer
<cubed_root> interesting, ok thanks holstein (yes i think i looked around and ended up downloaded open-office from somwhere--probably a website)
<assistente> hi to all! someone can help me debug cups printing on a konica-minolta c350 to enable job accounting?
<a2g> how to change the resolution in xubuntu? (14.04, 32bit, installed in vbox)
<a2g> i also installed guest additions but no luck there
<larrypg> a2g, go to additional drivers
<a2g> it tells me "the device isn't working", but i do know that!
<larrypg> a2g, one sec- let me start up vbox
<a2g> take your time, larry
<larrypg> a2g, click on the innotech thing and apply
<larrypg> this is from the guest
<a2g> i cant even select it, thats the problem
<a2g> it defaults to "do not use the device", changing it to "continue using manually installed driver" doesn't enable the apply button.
<larrypg> from the main screen at the top of vbox there is a one called devices - click on install guest additions
<a2g> larry, as i said i already installed guest additions. is vbox 4.3.4 (win) incompatible with xubuntu?
<larrypg> a2g, sorry I don't know...I run devel versions of ubuntu in vbox with ubuntu as host
<a2g> some other way i could force it to use a custom resolution, maybe?
<a2g> i tried arandr but no option except 640x480 is available
<larrypg> I just am not that familiar with how windows handles it
<a2g> i should add that i dont suspect windows to be the problem ... debian, mint, centos all handle the resolution well
<larrypg> just to make sure...did you install dkms in xubuntu?
<larrypg> also have you rebooted?
<a2g> how could i forget about dkms? trying that now...
<a2g> and this thing doesnt seem to work even with dkms. is it the plain "dkms" or iirc some other package ubuntu had like "virtualbox-dkms"?
<larrypg> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<larrypg> then restart the virtual machine
<bazhang> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-virtualbox, virtualbox, virtualbox-dbg, virtualbox-dkms, virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, virtualbox-guest-dkms, virtualbox-guest-source, virtualbox-guest-utils, virtualbox-guest-x11, virtualbox-qt (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualbox&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<bazhang> a good way to find that in future is apt-cache search term
<bazhang> or in a PM with ubottu
<larrypg> sounds good:)
<a2g> nice tip bazhang, didn't know about that :)
<bazhang> depending on how much time you spend on IRC, of course
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu find package (no !) and then info package
<a2g> and it works with virtualbox-guest-dkms :) thanks to everyone who helped!
<LonelyDanbo> Is there a way to view the clipboard history by default without installing any clipboard manager (since it's already too late right now
<LonelyDanbo> I found one search result that says X gets all that, but I'm not sure where to go from there...
<LonelyDanbo> hard to search for "X"
<LonelyDanbo> ah, I see. "Xfce" is it's name. I've seen login options that have something like "default X session" and then "Xfce" so I thought they were different.
<LonelyDanbo> hm. if the clipboard managers just work with xfce, maybe I can install it now and still get to that data that existed before it was installed.
<LonelyDanbo> crap. clipman shows it being empty. T_T
<skippezot> hey
<skippezot> my software updater is asking me to update data file and libraries for nautilus
<skippezot> but i haven't instaled nautilus
<skippezot> why does it want to download these files
<skippezot> hey
<skippezot> software updater is asking me to update nautilus files an libs but i don't have nautilus installed
<skippezot> why doe it want to update it
<cyborgcygnus> I thought Light Locker was getting fixed, I fresh installed after the official stable release came out in the hopes it would fix light locker. Basically what still happens is, the computer still locks while playing music or video & some programs set to disable locking or suspending the pc while in use doesn't work either.
<ethermonk> i thought it was fixed. it's working here
<cyborgcygnus> ethermonk, Really? What the flip then, anyone know how I can fix that then?
<ethermonk> i would test by creating a test user account that doesnt lock and test it out to see if it's a user config glitch or systemwide
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<skippezot>  software updater is asking me to update nautilus files an libs but i don't have nautilus installed
<ethermonk> something is usiing peices of it's shared library
<skippezot> ok thx
<goneeuro> Hey guys. I asked this yesterday but ran out of time trying to figure it out. I am running 14.04 64bit and am trying to run gccg. I keep getting this error.
<goneeuro> ./ccg_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<holstein> goneeuro: gccg from where?
<goneeuro> I know it is a 32bit binary and I have checked and rechecked that libSDL is installed.
<holstein> also, what is the overall goal? maybe a volunteer can suggest a "better" way to address the overall need
<goneeuro> holstein: http://gccg.sourceforge.net/
<goneeuro> gccg is a program to play Magic the gathering card game on linux.
<goneeuro> or any number of other card games for that matter. I am just interested in MTG.
<knome> goneeuro, since it's not from the repositories, did you check what the author said about requirements?
<holstein> goneeuro: you'll need to ask the developer of the application for support
<holstein> goneeuro: they may have some other requirements that are kicking out that error, and not being clear/verbose enough
<holstein> if it were me, i would go right to the game's support team though, and see about getting the game running in linux.. there may be an easier/simpler way other than gccg
<goneeuro> I did get it to run once. But I changed something in the program so I had to reinstall it and thats when it broke. What is the best way to remove that libsdl thing and reinstall itß
<knome> holstein, hardly... it's a card game ;)
<knome> goneeuro, i'd just check that you have all the packages required installed
<knome> "Install SDL, SDL_image, SDL_net, SDL_ttf and SDL_mixer ..."
<goneeuro> knome: I have all those installed.
<knome> then i'd check the game developers
<goneeuro> Its like the game cant find libSDL-1.2
<holstein> goneeuro: sure, but keep in mind, nothing about xubuntu is preventing the game from running, or finding anything
<goneeuro> I just got it.
<goneeuro> I had to install a plugin that tells gccg to look in the right direction I guess.
<goneeuro> Thanks for the help though guys. I am new to linux and am trying to learn as much as I can.
<m1chael> i upgraded to 14.04 and i believe i'm experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1283938 # do you guys have any other info on this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283938 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 blank screen after wakeup from sleep" [Critical,Confirmed]
<GridCube> m1chael, that bug is a duplicated of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<GridCube> read this bug to the end and youwill see that we are working on a fix, please try elfy's post and see if that fixes your issue, report back to the bug tracker
<dillu> hi
<dillu> I am using xubuntu 13
<dillu> can anyone help me in upgrading to 14
<dillu> I don't want to download the ISO
<dillu> is there a way this can be done through the command line?
<GridCube> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<GridCube> dillu, ^
<GridCube> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<GridCube> !do-release-upgrade
<GridCube> lol no, i assumed that one would not be there
<genii> No factoid, but yes that's the command
<dillu> dist-upgrade will remove some of the applications right
<genii> Not normally.
<genii> At any rate, if you're on 13.04 you need to do the process twice, once to get to 13.10 and then another time to get to 14.04 ( with do-release-upgrade method)
<vrkalak> hey, guys
<Rajumeazi> hello
<Rajumeazi> I need help about compiling programs
<Rajumeazi> please any programmer here?
<Rajumeazi> I am a starter level programmer
<Rajumeazi> I have installed Code::Blocks
<Rajumeazi> but that developer package is compiling only the Desktops files
<Rajumeazi> when I save codes in the another directory except Desktop then this is not compiling the prgram
<Rajumeazi> ot shows the problem "Permission denied"
<GridCube> Rajumeazi, what lenguage is this? maybe there is a channel dedicated to that lenguage that you can get proper advice?
<Rajumeazi> C and C++
<GridCube> Rajumeazi, there is a channel called #C with more than 500 participants, same for a channel named #C++
<Rajumeazi> thanks a lot :)
<Pici> its ##c and ##c++
<ironhoof> I cannot seem to compile my realtek r8168 driver it spits out a bunch of errors
<ironhoof> it worked in 12.04
<alex72gr> hello! I have one hard disk and I installed both xubuntu 14.04 and windows 7. the disk has the following partitions: 1) boot loader (or I think so) for windows 7, 2) windows 7 operating system, 3) xubuntu 14.04, 4) xubuntu home directory, 5) swap partition and 6) ntfs partition for storage. since xubuntu has some little problems I would like to re-install it, without doing any harm to the other partitions. so... if I just install xubunxu 14.04 WITHOUT for
<alex72gr> mating the other partitions, is it going to work?
<ironhoof> okay, they had .038 version that compiled, nvm
<elfy> alex72gr: should be ok - make sure to select the / and /home partitions and to to only format the / partition
<might_get_loud> guys, i have problem when my pc is trying to wake up from suspend, it's just go black screen and it wont move from there. i have hybrid system with amd/intel graphic card im using xubuntu 14.04
<might_get_loud> and also, sometimes, but this is newer problem, sometimes wont get into grub menu, it just freezes after showing how to get into bios and stuff when turning on from complete shutdown
<knome> might_get_loud, did you read the release notes?
<might_get_loud> nope? :D
<knome> might_get_loud, try reading those for the note that it is a known issue...
<might_get_loud> any idea how to fix this?
<knome> the workaround is to remove light-locker and xfce4-power-manager until it's fixed
<knome> we have a potential fix on a PPA and i hope it doesn't take too long to land into trusty
<zleap> hello
<knome> hello
<zleap> if I click on a pdf link on a website in firefox it tries to open in scratch,  however there is a pull down that says other, if I select thatr all i get is a folder with my home directory in,  with the heading select helper application
<zleap> what am i meant to be doing here,  surely it should present a list of what applications are installed on the system
<zleap> http://www.oldwayschool.co.uk/page/?title=Community+activities&pid=86
<zleap> so i have that page open in firefox
<knome> zleap, that shouldn't happen, but you can select /usr/bin/evince
<knome> unless you removed evince, in which case i guess that was expected
<zleap> ok
<zleap> evince is document viewer
<zleap> well that is installed,  and firefox has pdf associated with document viewer
<zleap> can someone else try it on that website please, i tried what you suggested and it opened in evince,  but then closed that and tried again and
<zleap> it won't let me tick the box that says do this every time
<zleap> well do this automatically for files like this
<hggdh> csop
#xubuntu 2014-05-15
<cubed_root> someone in here the other day mentioned cinnamon desktop isn't ready yet for ubuntu 14, but if i run the apt-get-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev... commands the compatibility will be confirmed w/out breaking anything?
<danz> Hey, This might seem like a stupid question but better safe than sorry. I'm running Xubuntu 13.10 if I upgrade to 14.04 will it swype my computer clean? Will I lose all my files? Thanks for your time!
<xangua> no, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't  have backups...if you consider your files important
<danz> Okay thanks!
<cubed_root> what's the safest way to install software? ubuntu software center? synaptic? apt-get?
<David-A> cubed_root: as to where the software comes from, software center, synaptic and apt-get are equally safe. they use the same software sources (repositories).
<David-A> cubed_root: as to authorization and use of the tools in your computer,  software center, synaptic and apt-get are equally restricted. you need the same admin priviliges in sudo for all of them. (iirc)
<David-A> cubed_root: as to easy of use and hence less chance to mess things up, people would say software center, but I would say synaptic. cause in synaptic you will see if an install will uninstall something else. and you can check dependencies before you install. (you can do that with apt-get too, but unfamiliarity with the command line may increase risk of mistakes)
<holstein> for me, its more about where the applications come from, cubed_root .. as i was saying the other day, adding PPA's and going outside the repo packages can give folks a hard time
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> if you need one, you need one, and they are handy.. but, if you are mentioning "safe" and "stable", you probably either want to be doing something where you have more control over all the parts of the system, or just using default ubuntu
<cubed_root> thanks guys, i think i understand a little better
<cubed_root> and i guess it's just a matter of getting more familiar with the linux world
<cubed_root> for example, i think the problem was installing gnome which comes with libreoffice, and libreoffice conflicts with openoffice, which i already had installed
<cubed_root> and i might go back to open office -- the icons in libreoffice just aren't as nice as those in openoffice : )
<xangua> the icons are just the same...
<holstein> cubed_root: the icons?
<holstein> cubed_root: you mean, the menu icons?.. you can change those all you please.. you want libreoffice
<holstein> cubed_root: for all practical purposes, libreoffice *is* openoffice..
<cubed_root> i was going to ask about that... thanks for the tip
<cubed_root> holstein: do you know the history? was open office sun and they stopped supporting it?
<holstein> cubed_root: its really OT here, in the support channel, but AFAIK, OO.o was to become a commercial product.. the project was forked, and development continued as libreoffice
<holstein> cubed_root: AFAIK, the team, developers, developed code, and momentum that was OO.o is libreoffice
<holstein> cubed_root: you are welcome and encouraged to research that on your own, and try both.. but, libreoffice is the newer fork or OO.o and is well developed
<cubed_root> sorry, it is OT, but thanks for the info as always.
<tierpod> Hello, when i put in flash drive, thunar ask me a password. Ubuntu - all works fine. I need a polkit config?
<tierpod> My user in plugdev group
<tierpod> after reboot all works fine :)
<toki_> Hi! i need some help with wireless. i just installed fresh xubuntu and wireless was working. but after software update it say that device not managed. im using dwl-122 rev C  usb adapter.
<toki_> Hi! i need some help with wireless. i just installed fresh xubuntu and wireless was working. but after software update it say that device not managed. im using dwl-122 rev C  usb adapter.
<toki_> please help me figuring out why wifi not working after system update
<starrats> toki_  try this driver:   http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MODEM/D-Link/D-Link-DWL-G122-revC-USB-Adapter-Driver-330.shtml
<starrats> your device might need an update for the driver Toki_ that is why I sent you that link, please try.
<toki_> starrats thank you. but this is win driver. how an i use it?
<starrats> it's a driver for your USB adapter not for windows I believe
<starrats> toki_  did you try going to settings manager > additional drivers to see if one is available there
<toki_> yes i did. no additional drivers for dwl-g122
<starrats> ah okay, don't know what to tell you but stay here someone with more knowledge than I will be able to help you.
<toki_> thank you anyway )
<starrats> toki_ are you running windows on your computer or just Linux byt the way?
<xubuntu538> buongiorno a tutti! ho un problema quando utilizzo il browser internet.. mi esce quasi sempre a intervalli quasi regolari la richiesta di uscita ( log of )
<knome> !it | xubuntu538
<ubottu> xubuntu538: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Yanch0> anyone can offer me any tips as to why xubuntu is crasshing installation on a new hdd? i just replaced the hdd since it was giving the same error
<toki_> starrats  xubuntu linux. but adapter worked fine on windows.
<knome> that doesn't help debugging much... did you check if the DVD/USB had defects?
<Yanch0> knome, this is my 2nd cd
<knome> Yanch0, check the MD5SUM
<Yanch0> matched the iso
<Yanch0> btw error is no space left on device ... error saving source cache
<a5m0> how can i get lightdm to have the correct resolution and correctly show my dual-monitor wallpaper? (xubuntu 14.04)
<holstein> a5m0: you mean, at login? could be tricky.. and "correct" is really just a matter of what you need/want
<holstein> a5m0: whats happening now? and what do you want to have happen? and how big a deal is it for the login screen?
<a5m0> so right now when i lock my computer, both monitors show the same mirrored low-res lock screen
<holstein> a5m0: and thats not acceptable?
<a5m0> i would like it to be my normal resolution and inherit my dual-monitor desktop wallpaper
<holstein> a5m0: i usually just deal with little issues like that, since the graphics card manufacturers do not promise me linux support...
<holstein> a5m0: would a different locker be "better"?
 * starrats doesn't understand why nicks need dual monitors other than for gaming, if that?
<holstein> starrats: i use it for audio production.. quite handy
<a5m0> holstein: well i would assume it's not a gpu issue since eeverything works when i'm not screen-locked
<holstein> a5m0: why assume that?
<a5m0> does the lockscreen use different drivers for some strange reason?
<holstein> a5m0: anyways, would another locker be acceptable?
<a5m0> sure
<a5m0> starrats: work gives them to me, i do a lot of stuff where more screen realestate is better
<holstein> a5m0: if so, i would probably just either try auditioning different ones (probably from a live CD, so i dont do any "damage"), and/or, reading about configuring one of them intensely
<holstein> a5m0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/274504/multimonitor-in-login-screen-vs-lock-screen seems relevant
<a5m0> holstein: relevant but not helpful
<starrats> ah okay a5m0
<ochosi> a5m0: problem with dual monitor is the following....
<ochosi> the greeter (which is used for login and lock-screen) is a systemwide app, so it can't know the setup of a user
<ochosi> even if it would know about it, imagine 3 users with different screen-setups and the greeter switching around between them when changing users in the combobox
<ochosi> anyway, we have that issue on our roadmap and it'll hopefully improve
<ochosi> you can install and use unity-greeter meanwhile, maybe it works better with multiple monitors
<mik3> why has every laptop i have thrown xubuntu on since 12.04 require me to either manually create acpi hooks or swap xfce4-power-manager for gnome-power-manager to not completely fail at suspending since 12.04?
<miki_> hi there
<miki_> anybody experiencing issues with the monitor not turning off? (fresh install, the power management will kick in, but it turns back on right away)
<miki_> same thing happens with "xset set dpms force off"
<miki_> "xset dpms force off
<GandhiXubuntu> hello
<GandhiXubuntu> I need help with my internet
<knome> GandhiXubuntu, ask away and we'll see if we can help
<GandhiXubuntu> it seems to fluctuate alot and to the  extremes
<GandhiXubuntu> my internet speed seems to fluctuate alot and to the  extremes
<GandhiXubuntu> it is basically very unreliable
<GandhiXubuntu> i'm very new to xubuntu
<GandhiXubuntu> if i switch back to my windows install the internet in fine
<drc> GandhiXubuntu: same machine?
<drc> GandhiXubuntu: Wired or wireless?
<GandhiXubuntu> now sure what you mean?
<GandhiXubuntu> not*
<drc> Do you have windows and Xubuntu nstalled on the same machine, and does windows on that machine have no problems with the internet connection?
<drc> And is your connection wired or wireless?
<GandhiXubuntu> windows xp and xubuntu on the same machine
<GandhiXubuntu> YES same machine, Windows has no issue
<GandhiXubuntu> not*
<Azelphur> GandhiXubuntu: what do you mean by speeds, how are you performing the tests to see the differences on either side?
<GandhiXubuntu> no, just general unreliable internet..... compared to windows.... I'm just waiting longer than i should for things to load OR they time out and don't load..... then i can wait 5-10mins try again.... and it works and its fast..... but its up and down all the time...
<Azelphur> "things"?
<Azelphur> how are you defining whether it's up or down?
<genii> Probably by a 404 ;)
<GandhiXubuntu> basically each page eityher take ages to load or it doesn't load
<GandhiXubuntu> basically each page either take ages to load or it doesn't load
<GandhiXubuntu> hello?
<GandhiXubuntu> HELP.... i'm struggling to stay in this chat room because.... my wifi is soooooooo slow/unresponsive..... i've got windows installed on the same machine and the internet has no problem..... i just recently installed Xubuntu 14.04 for the for the first time (my computer is P4 3ghz 2gb RAM) can anyone help me please????
<monkeynaut> is anyone else seeing this behavior?  click and hold one of the window buttons in your panel and drag it slightly to the left or right.  does your whisker menu icon disappear?
<monkeynaut> here is a video demonstrating the problem i'm talking about.  nothing major, just annoying:    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAxa_0hbBCg
<imthenachoman> hey guys. need some help. i had ubuntu 13.04 (i think) on my machine before. i installed xubuntu 14.04 and it installed fine but i'm having intermitant freezing. i don't know what is going on. like the freezing even kills my downloads (through FF or wget). anyway i can figue out what is wrong?
#xubuntu 2014-05-16
<morph__> oro man i pm u
<holstein> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<cubed_root> my trackpad is acting funny -- triggering the right-mouse-button menu randomly, right-clicking when i don't mean to, and not clicking when i want to. any suggestions on how to trouble-shoot?
<tierpod> monkeynaut: i have same problem with whiskey menu icon
<omgitsMATT> hello.
<omgitsMATT> my vpn subscription expired, I need to buy a new one. anyone have any experience or reccomendations for something that works well with Xubuntu 14.04 and Android devices?
<holstein> omgitsMATT: i would ask the provider for specific operating system support.. but any should work fine from xubuntu, and xubuntu wont do anything to prevent any of them from working well
<omgitsMATT> i should head to google then and get looking. thanks holstein
<cubed_root> how does one determine the name of an app that you can launch from the command line?
<TheSheep> depends, what do you know about the app?
<cfhowlett> cubed what is the app name?
<cubed_root> well i want to replace the default screenshot tool with "screenshot" which i believe is a gimp tool
<cubed_root> just dont know the name to put application shortcuts window
<TheSheep> if you know what is the package name, you can list the files with dpkg -L
<TheSheep> and the files on /usr/bin are the commanss
<TheSheep> commands
<cubed_root> hm.. thanks TheSheep
<cubed_root> fortunately the help window of the app linked to the developer's site, i'm not used to that in windows (finding helpful info in the help options)
<cubed_root> has anyone noticed some glitchiness in the touchpad in 14?
<cubed_root> i'm not positive it's 14, but my touchpad lately either doesn't click when i want it to, or right-clicks when i dont want it to
<xubuntu678> Good afternoon, i am working with xubuntu 14.04 on a Shuttle xs35v3l and I am having trouble with the setup of 2 monitors (VGA 22" Acer display & 23" samsung HDMI display). Xubuntu boots bij default on the HDMI (samsung) display and when i trie to configure/turn on the second VGA (acer) display it does see the display but it isn't sending any signals over the VGA output. and the display stays in idle.
<xubuntu678> I would really apreciate it if someone could help me out with this and tell me what im doing wrong etc. (I am kind of a ubuntu/linux noob but i do know my way arround networks and computers)
<xubuntu678> Hi there
<TheSheep> xubuntu678: try to restart computer with all cablws unplugged
<TheSheep> somwtimes bios disables the otherboutput at boot
<xubuntu678> i already checked my bios, i have integrated Intel 3650 graphics, It is a really locked bios where i can't even get a complete list of "onboard" devices
<xubuntu678> all unplugged cables (dispaly cables?)
<TheSheep> yeah
<xubuntu678> when i plug in the hdmi/vga cable after booting without any display cables, it doesn't turn on either of the displays
<TheSheep> also, if you don't use it, xrandr is the best commandline tool for managing displays
<TheSheep> that's strange
<xubuntu678> yeah, i already thought that maybe the P&P is bugged or broken..
<Poisoned_Dragon> is the bios current?
<xubuntu678> what i have found on the distributers website is that this is the newest bios,
<xubuntu678> if i install xrandr will it overrule the default display manager of xubuntu? (lightdm) if i am correct
<Poisoned_Dragon> xrandr has nothing to do with DMs
<Poisoned_Dragon> it helps with configuring displays
<xubuntu678> ohh alright,
<TheSheep> ans it's installed by sefault I think
<TheSheep> xrandr --auto
<TheSheep> usually fixes stuf
<TheSheep> f
<xubuntu678> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output VGA-0
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yes it is. Has come in handy when needing display names for writing Xorg conf files
<xubuntu678> Xorg conf files? that's above my linux/ubuntu knowledge
<TheSheep> lpoks like bios issue
<xubuntu678> is there a good program for xubuntu to chek the bios?
<TheSheep> no
<xubuntu678> Cs from the vendor they only give the "default"/first bios installed
<TheSheep> bios is up to the vendor
<TheSheep> try to contact them for support
<TheSheep> just don't tell them you are using linux
<xubuntu678> alrighty
<xubuntu678> for my curiocity what does crtc stand for?
<TheSheep> from what i remember, it's how the monitor tells its max resolution and other stuff to the computer
<TheSheep> but check wikipedia
<xubuntu678> alright thanx
<xubuntu678> Good afternoon
<xubuntu678>  i am trying to install the Chipset&VGA drivers on my shuttle xs35v3l running xubuntu 14.04. The requirements for the system to install are from windows 7 upto windows XP but it isn't able to install With wine
<xubuntu678> Does anyone have any suggestions for another windows emulator or a diffrent way to install it?
<TheSheep> you can't install windows drivers on linux
<xubuntu678> Do you have a idea for a replacement for the driver or an alternative?
<TheSheep> normally all the drivers are already included in linux, except for the proprietary ones
<TheSheep> so you don't need to install anything
<TheSheep> !drivers
<TheSheep> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xubuntu678> apologies for the late replys, but i am running a intel atom n2550 processor with a intergrated graphics 3650, and it just wont run
<meek_geek> how r u
<meek_geek> is there a free replacement for unrar ?
<delt> meek_geek: unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files
<delt> sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<meek_geek> delt, I did already also vrms is reporting virtual as prop
<xubuntu678> how can i update my software etc from command prompt? (all at once)
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu678 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xubuntu678> thanx
<vrkalak> try > sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu678> Cs when i try to search & install update through the update manager it says it fails, due to my internet connection while it stays active & stable
<xubuntu678> hi there, when i try and update with sudo apt-get update it tries to connect to ppa.launchpad.net (91.189.95.83) and this fails.. does anyone know why?
<xubuntu678> pinging to this ip goess fine
<xubuntu678> pinging to the hostname (ppa.launchpad.net) works fine to so, it shoudn't be a dns problem
<delt> 14.04 is supported until 2017 or 2019?
<cfhowlett> delt 2019
<cfhowlett> delt 2017 - sorry
<delt> http://xubuntu.org/help/
<delt> oh
<delt> is that just xubuntu or other *buntu distros?
<delt> cause iirc ubuntu is supported until 2019
<cfhowlett> delt xubuntu is for 3 years
<cfhowlett> delt IIRC due to XFCE support cycle
<xubuntu678> does it make any difference for xubuntu if i turn max cpuid value limit ON ?
<cubed_root> does xubuntu use the dolphin window file manager by default?
<knome> no
<cubed_root> what does it use?
<slickymasterWork> cubed_root, it uses Thunar
<cubed_root> thanks slickymasterWork
<slickymasterWork> np
<amigamagic> someone knows if I can add a link to folder in the whisker menu? I mean, something like a "Downloads" icon, so that when you click on it, it will open thunar in the Download folder
<xangua> or you can add the places menu
<xangua> applet
<amigamagic> I know how to do it in the panel, but I would like to place the folder link in the whisker menu.
<elfy> create a launcher - thunar /path/to/wherever
<amigamagic> I'm trying, but I'm not able to make anything in the whisker menu...  I'm trying with menulibre, but nothing...
<elfy> works for me amigamagic
<amigamagic> I created the launcher and placed somewhere in there, but then menulibre goes in crash
<amigamagic> when I save the menu...
<elfy> oh
<amigamagic> menulibre crashed with AttributeError in basename(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'rfind'
<amigamagic> ^^this is what tells me the bug report
<GridCube> amigamagic, thunar ´/path/to/directory´ ?
<amigamagic> to start I tried just with "thunar"
<amigamagic> in the command section
<amigamagic> but, no matter what I change, whenever I try to save my modded menu, menulibre will crash and doesn't save anything
<GridCube> amigamagic, thats bad... what if you try, exo-open /path/to/dir
<amigamagic> GridCube, no matter what I do, it crash always whenever I change something (launchers, folders, anything) with menulibre
<GridCube> how weird. amigamagic what if you log out and log in using the guest session? does menulibre fails then?
<amigamagic> I'm trying to add/remove whisker menu from the panel
<laldoballi> hi to everyone...this is my first time with xubuntu and it seems that xubuntu doesn't see my external hard disk.I tried with fdisk and lsusb but it doesn't recognize it
<elfy> amigamagic: what version of it do you have
<amigamagic> elfy, 1.3.2-1
<elfy> there is a test version available with some bug fixes
<elfy> amigamagic: of menulibre :)
<amigamagic> there is a binary?
<elfy> amigamagic: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-May/010187.html
<amigamagic> thanks elfy, I want to try first to logout and login and check if this solves something, then I will apply the mods from your link
<amigamagic> nothing... logout and login doesn't solve anything
<amigamagic> ok the new menulibre doesn't go in crash
<amigamagic> but I'm not able to add anything to it... I mean, I create the launcher but then I cannot see where it is in the whisker menu
<elfy> look for it in All first - or even search for it
<amigamagic> ah, you have to search it...
<amigamagic> so I cannot add something in the right column?
<elfy> once you've found it - right click add to favourites
<elfy> probably
<amigamagic> the right column is hard coded?
<elfy> you'd have to add a new directory - then move the launcher into there - but it will be in the menu
<amigamagic> mmmh... I can move a launcher in there, but then I should have to do 3 clicks to open the downloads folder (1 click to open whisker menu, 1 to open downloads dir and another one on the launcher)
<elfy> then don't do it - you asked how to - I told you what you can do ;)
<amigamagic> of course, I was only trying to create a link to a folder in the right column of the whisker menu, but I think this can't be done with current whisker menu implementation
<amigamagic> at least, now I can mod the menu with menulibre without crash... Thanks for the bugfixes! :)
<elfy> amigamagic: just looking at something
<elfy> that's not going to help
<elfy> amigamagic: why not put launcher on the panel?
<amigamagic> there is an option to go inside the categories without click. It's useful! At least I can save a click! :)
<elfy> oh yea - you can do that :p
<elfy> amigamagic: not sure why you'd think you can do this anyway :)
<amigamagic> elfy, I could put the launcher on the panel, it's true, but I was trying to place (and run) apps only from the whisker menu, so that I have more free space on the taskbar. I'm always looking for the (near)perfect UI for my needs and tastes. :)
<elfy> put launcher on the desktop :p
<elfy> though I'd shudder if I did that for myself ;)
<amigamagic> And being that I'm used to windows 7 UI and start menu I always try unconsciously to recreate its interface.
<amigamagic> (it has download folder in the start menu :p )
<elfy> amigamagic: if I was going to want to do that I'd probably use a nested launcher and have all the 'places' I want to access in the same place
<elfy> I *really* don't care what any windows OS has
<elfy> at all
<amigamagic> elfy, now I created a "home" folder inside the whisker menu (right column) and I'm creating all the launchers for the usual dir like documents, downloads, images, etc.
<amigamagic> inside the "home" folder...
<amigamagic> so that I can easily access to them with only one click (the click on the whisker menu icon)
<amigamagic> (and of course I'm using the option to go inside a category without having to click with the mouse)
<elfy> yep
<elfy> frankly I'd use the places plugin on the panel - but there you go - you can choose here ;)
<amigamagic> yes I could use that too, albeit it would take some space on the panel... Anyway, I like when you can customize the UI as you want. :)
<amigamagic> elfy, maybe you are a little biased towards windows os?
<elfy> amigamagic: that's not really a topic for here ;)
<amigamagic> oh, that's true :P
<EugeneBandit> Hello! I'm currently running the latest version of xubuntu on a laptop. Since the distribution upgrade, my system seems to have issues with the power manager. Since then, 2 battery state icons are displayed and the system hibernates (i guess?) when the lid is closed, which is different from the settings in xfce's setting manager. Any ideas ?
<kupo_> herro folks
<cubed_root> EugeneBandit: I had the same problem with duplicate battery state icons. you should be able to remove the second one new one as it appears as a separate widge
<cubed_root> *widget
<EugeneBandit> yeah, i just guess that was relevant to the hibernation/power manager issue
<EugeneBandit> like there's two power managers running or something
<cubed_root> i think it"s just that there are was an icon in the indicators section/panel and now there"s one that"s a separate power mgmt widget
<delt> the laptop lid bug (shuts down screen) seems to be a bug in xfce and not xubuntu/ubuntustudio... it also happens in linux mint with xfce
<meek_geek> hi
<slickymaster> !hi | meek_geek
<ubottu> meek_geek: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<meek_geek> I want to know how to stop a daemon from auto-start on reboot
<xubuntu717> hello
<xubuntu717> I have a question, I hope someone can help me :(
<xubuntu717> I can't install Xubuntu 14.04. I always get an unknown error.
<xubuntu717> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc_0119fdjk6.jpg
<xubuntu717> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc_01203sj77.jpg
<Unit193> xubuntu717: Can't hit OK and next?
<xubuntu717> No, then it returns to the menu where I can choose install beside of a other OS or stand alone, but this time it says there are more than one OS on the hdd
<xubuntu717> because it created already the partitions
<xubuntu717> I have 2 SSD in RAID0
<xubuntu717> maybe thats the problem?
<someone235> hi, when my layout is not English most of the hotkeys doesn't work (basic hotkeys such as ctrl + c, ctrl + v etc). Anyone knows how can I fix it?
#xubuntu 2014-05-17
<cubed_root> required authentication for usb mounting -- nice!
<ddsss> anyone has a problem with a screen freezing after monitor goes to sleep?
<ddsss> ^after 14.04 upgrade and a new lockscreen?
<holstein> ddsss: with certain hardware..
<ddsss> holstein, gigabyte brix 2 pro. intel haswel video?
<holstein> ddsss: sure.. i have some intel (that is usually well supported) that does that
<ddsss> holstein, um. so why does it do that?
<ddsss> holstein, is there a fix?
<holstein> ddsss: well, i always just remember that the manufacturer never promised me linux would run on it
<holstein> ddsss: i just go with work-arounds, after dealing with bugs as i can
<ddsss> holstein, what's the workaround? Ctrl+Alt+F1 and sudo service lightdm restart ?
<holstein> ddsss: i just dont sleep the monitor
<ddsss> holstein, well fuck:)
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> !bug | ddsss
<ubottu> ddsss: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> ddsss: also, you can try looking way upstream and see if intel has a way to report bugs for linux..
<ddsss> holstein, lemme try. it sems like many people are having this issue on askubuntu
<ddsss> holstein, yeah. there are bunch of bug reports on this. affects nvidia, ati and intel. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1283938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283938 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 blank screen after wakeup from sleep" [Critical,Confirmed]
<holstein> ddsss: yes.. its a common issue where hardware and hardware manufacterers dont support linux
<holstein> its quite common, actually
<ddsss> holstein, I specifically bought it cuz it was supposed to be the same ahrdware as "steamOS box"
<ddsss> holstein, intel dirivers are usually the most "open-sourciests"
<holstein> ddsss: unless it says "we support linux" on the box, it'll only officially support what it supports.. and support for other things are your personal reponsibility
<holstein> ddsss: are you up to date with upgrades?
<ddsss> holstein, yep.yep.
<ddsss> holstein, it seems like ubuntu hasnt fixed the bug yet.  so ill wait.
<ddsss> 'nyways. thanks holstein. nite
<kupo_> herro. How do I get notifications from indicator when i get mail in thunderbird?
<kupo_> It has a quick launch for it when i click . unless you can't
<delt> Hello
<delt> how do you install MATE in xubuntu / ubuntu studio? is there a specific package name?
<delt> this probably isn't it: mate-desktop - Library with common API for various MATE modules
<xangua> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<mint> is anyone here before I ask a question
<Guest63859> a stupid guestion
<Guest63859> if you accidentally write a script by "copying exactly"  and end up with some lines above the shebang line  and then run  "sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
<Guest63859> does that lead to damage because it didn't know how to interpret the command
<bazhang> !crosspost | Guest63859
<ubottu> Guest63859: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Guest63859> oh?   I didn't realize that
<Guest63859> and I thought the other one was inactive, sorry
<Guest63859> I didn't even know there was a #xubuntu so went to what I thought was generic ubuntu
<Guest63859> since the issue is dextop environment agnostic
<Guest63859> since the desktop environment is probably irrelevant
<Guest63859> bazhang ubottu, what difference does it make if nobody wants to answer anyway
<MalMen> hello
<MalMen> anyone have aany img to USB already installed? just boot and run
<elfy> pardon - not sure what you mean?
<MalMen> dont want a live usb
<MalMen> want a installed system on usb
<MalMen> instead of connect 2 usbs to my computer and spend 1hour instalate the system on secound usb
<MalMen> one usb already ready to use
<elfy> I've no idea where you could get that I'm afraid - someone else might though - you'll just need to wait and see if someone else answers, now we know what you want :)
<MalMen> :)
<MalMen> tks
<delt> Hello
<ratskinmahoney> Morning
<delt> i have duplicate icons in my panel (batter, bluetooth) and two clocks. How do i get rid of them?
<delt> battery**
<binali> Hi people! I need help. How can I avoid 'Default keyring'? Xubuntu ask me when I run web browser.
<ratskinmahoney> right-click the panel, go to panel preferences and go to items to see what you have in there
<delt> i disabled them in settings -> session & startup -> application autostart... but they still show up. it's kind of annoying
<ratskinmahoney> if there are obvious duplicates remove them, but for battery and bluetooth you'll have to identify whether they are shown in the notification area or the indicator area
<ratskinmahoney> ah, you can hide them from indicator area/notification area
<delt> oh and the network/wifi icon is gone :/
<ratskinmahoney> you on 14.04?
<delt> yes.
<delt> ubuntu studio 14.04
<ratskinmahoney> i was sorting this out myself this morning, found a few threads with people reporting the same
<delt> what's the difference between notification area and indicator area?
<delt> ...ok, if i move the "indcator plugin" to the left of the panel, 'some' icons move to the left, and others stay where they are
<delt> and one of the 2 clocks, the one without the seconds display
<ratskinmahoney> they're two different panel items supporting slightly different sets of indicators (i.e. i don't really know, other than that they show slightly different things)
<ratskinmahoney> if you right-click the indicator plugin and go to preferences, you should be able to hide the ones you don't want to see
<ratskinmahoney> for the network i'm not sure, as i think there is a bug affecting it. mine shows up in my indicator plugin no problem. you could check its not hidden
<ratskinmahoney> might be worth checking that nm-applet is actually running first (i'm sure it is, but still...)
<delt> hello cfhowlett
<delt> maybe you can answer my question: 07:16 < delt> what's the difference between notification area and indicator area?
<delt> AGAIN, having problems with duplicate items in the panel
<delt> and missing ones
<cfhowlett> delt sorry, but I don't know.  see if there's anyone in #xfce     who can help
<ratskinmahoney> delt: doesn't really help you, but http://askubuntu.com/questions/147977/what-is-the-difference-between-indicator-plugin-and-notification-area
<ratskinmahoney> conclusion i guess is that there isnt a clear distinction, they're just two different places that applications can put indicators, so you have to fiddle with the applications and the indicator-plugin and notification area yourself to get them to show exactly what you want. plus there seems to be a bug preventing nm-applet displaying in the notification area, so you have to display it via the indicator plugin
<delt> answer on #xfce: 07:45 < killermoehre> delt: the notification area is a freedesktop/Xorg standard. the indicator area is something done by canonical
<ratskinmahoney> both indicator plugin and notification area preferences will allow you to hide indicators
<ratskinmahoney> ah, thanks :)
<lestus> hey guys
<lestus> anyone here know how to get flash working in chromium? i tried downloading .deb file from adobe and it installed, but about:flash in chromium still says not installed
<lestus> this is a fresh install of xubuntu
<lestus> but i've been mucking about trying to get flash working
<lestus> the last two things i've tried was install the pepperflash nonfree, and it worked but it's pixellated rubbish
<lestus> i have a script that used to work flawlessly, but it relies on getting ia32-libs, which aren't available, and so it doesn't work anymore
<lestus> im stuck and it's frustrating, so idiotic of adobe to not properly support flash on linux
<lestus> if there is a working alternative to flash i would love to know about it
<perdomwx> install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<perdomwx> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<perdomwx> it should come with flash
<lestus> the weird thing is, once i installed the .deb flash directly from adobe, it looks like it installed properly, it is in software center and there is Adobe Flash Player configuration applet in Settings Manager as well, but in the browser still says it's not installed
<lestus> aight thanks i'll do that
<lestus> any other tips or packages to install on this fresh image?
<lestus> i configured compton already for tearfree
<ratskinmahoney> /quit/disconnect
<WolfLambert> Hey guys, sound doesn't work in xubuntu. Can I fix this?
<ZatsuneNoMokou> You're using 13.10?
<WolfLambert> No, 14.04 LTS
<WolfLambert> ZatsuneNoMokou: any idea then?
<ZatsuneNoMokou> checked in pulseaudio if your device is detected?
<WolfLambert> I'll do
<WolfLambert> I've never used PulseAudio before, what should it look like?
<WolfLambert> ZatsuneNoMokou: ?
<ZatsuneNoMokou> The sound indicator?
<WolfLambert> ZatsuneNoMokou: I don't know, "checked in pulseaudio if your device is detected?"
<ZatsuneNoMokou> DId you checked if your sound device is detected
<gagarin__> hi
<gagarin__> why 4.11 is the default xfce version in 14.04?
<gagarin__> isn't 14.04 a LTS version?
<bekks> Because it was the current version when the version freeze happened.
<gagarin__> bekks: but "current" versions are suposed to be more unstable ....
<MalMen> how can i backup one flashdrive to one img ?
<MalMen> i think its with dd
<MalMen> so i can burn another flashdrive with exaclty the same content
<bekks> gagarin__: So you take a kernel 2.4 just because 3.14 is current and you believe it is "unstable"? :)
<gagarin__> bekks: you mean that 4..
<gagarin__> that 4.11 is stable?
<gagarin__> i didn know that
<gagarin__> so it's the current stable version
<gagarin__> i thought 4.10 was the current stable
<delt> ...so, "about xfce" says it's 4.10 ...is it 4.10 or 4.11? and is 4.11 an "unstable" release of xfce?
<delt> 4.11 isn't mentioned on xfce.org
<drc> delt: http://www.xfce.org/about/releasemodel see Development Releases, first paragraph.
<LonelyDanbo> for some reason my USB gamepad adapter is causing really strange effects, like my mouse cursor to automatically select what's under it after a few seconds, and for my gamepad D-pad to move the mouse cursor. I installed a joystick driver AFTER this, but I don't know how to make it stop doing this.
<LonelyDanbo> I installed jstest-gtk
<LonelyDanbo> It's a PS2 gamepad with some generic Chinese USB adapter.
 * woof-woof can't help!
<xubuntu023> Hello! I am currently installing Xubuntu14.04 and have found a severe "bug"; where can I report it?
<woof-woof> !bugs
<bekks> xubuntu023: on launchpad.net
<LonelyDanbo> what is mapping my gamepad buttons by default?
<xubuntu023> it is a missing word in the translation so that it makes the meaning completely different
<starrats> what word is it missing xubuntu023?
<xubuntu023> it is a "not" :)
<starrats> ?
<drc> xubuntu023: and which language/translation?
<xubuntu023> when creating a new partition table a message shows up and says: Be aware that the changings can be undone!
<xubuntu023> it's the german translation
<drc> hmmm...that is a game changer :)
<xubuntu023> yes :)
<LonelyDanbo> how do I search on the internet for this problem? I never know what words to use in searches.
<xubuntu023> I have to leave now, the installation is finished - I will report this bug in a well known german forum
<LonelyDanbo> zero results on startpage for [gamepad ubuntu "pad moves mouse"]
<LonelyDanbo> still zero results with "linux" instead of ubuntu. maybe I should try google.
<LonelyDanbo> nope. one unrelated result.
<LonelyDanbo> ... two unrelated results replacing gamepad with "game controller"
<cubed_root> anyone know if you can set minium widths of the columns in thunar window manager?
<Guest69185> how can i open the whisker menu with the super button?
<xangua> Guest69185: go to your keyboard settings, shorcuts, search for whisker and change it
<Guest69185> thanks xangua
<Guest69185> though it is not present, i understand i have to add it
<Guest69185> but what is the command?
<xubuntu075> Hmmm
<xubuntu075> Something wrong with Bluetooth  audio pairing
<xubuntu075> is there something wrong with xfce version of BlueTooth
<xubuntu075> ???
<legendre09> when i close my macbookpro8,1 13 inch, the computer goes to sleep but does not turn back on. is this something easy to fix? thanks.
<xubuntu848> where can I get notepad++
<xubuntu753> mousepad no te vale?
#xubuntu 2014-05-18
<Kekai> My tool bar keeps freezing. is this an issue with other people?
<Kekai> i can hover over stuff, but I cant switch windows or access whisker menu
<radenpioneer> .hello
<rtzui> lots of applet that used to be there do not appear on the indicator area in xfce
<rtzui> for example the nm-applet is not there
<rtzui> or the battery indicator. Is there a fix for this?
<rtzui> I know there is the xfce4-indicator-plugin. But that does more than than (e.g. displays the gloabal menu) and it crashes if any other application than firefox has the focus
<bah_> hi all, I get this error message "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136820" every time I login.  how do I know what cause this problem?
<rtzui_> I wonder if anybody else has this problem: Does somebody have a nm-applet working with xubuntu? And if so, does it show up in the notification area  or the xfce4-indicator-plugin for unity applets?
<ratskinmahoney> indicator plugin for me
<ratskinmahoney> it should show in the notification area too, i believe. I think there is a bug preventing it doing so, i can see it in preferences for the notification area
<bazhang> bah_, why not ask in #ubuntuforums
<bah_> bazhang, there are already so many questions unanswered, thought somebody here might know about a fix
<rtzui_> ratskinmahoney, so you have two icons?
<bah_> such a stupidity to have error massages like this in a linux system !!
<slickymaster> bah_: have you already saw http://askubuntu.com/questions/133385/getting-system-program-problem-detected-pops-up-regularly-after-upgrade
<ratskinmahoney> rtzui: i only have one (indicator plugin), but in the preferences for notification area nm-applet is listed as though it should be visible, but isn't
<rtzui_> ratskinmahoney, ok, that's the same for me
<bah_> slickymaster, no that answer i did not find! thanks a lot, I will try to reboot now
<rtzui_> But, on top of that the unity indicator constantly crashes
<rtzui_> it seems to be a issue with the menu bar
<slickymaster> bah_: np
<rtzui_> it displays a global menu for firefox
<ratskinmahoney> rtzui: that's a new one on me
<rtzui_> if i select another window(like xchat) it seems it wants to display a global menu aswell, and  crashes
<rtzui_> ok, so no menue for you?
<rtzui_> in the indicator?
<ratskinmahoney> i run a pretty minimal ui, the only indicator i have is nm-applet (because it doesn't display in the notification area), and that behaves fine
<rtzui_> ok
<rtzui_> as I'm absolutly clueless i'll try a xubuntu live system and see how it behaves
<abunny2014> Hello I have a problem with the display manager in Xubuntu. Every time I plug in or disconnect my power charger the display manager opens. Is there anyway to disable this? Thanks in advance.
<donc3> hi I have one problem with the sound
<donc3> when I connect my notebook to a tv with hdmi it sounds like a smurf
<mic__> Why does Xubuntu put Apache-served webs in /var/www/html, while Ubuntu Server puts them in /var/www?
<mic__> Related question: why does Xubuntu have www-data:www-data as Apache web server user:group, while /var/www/html belongs to root:root?
<mic__> Hi, Baizon!
<donc3> Hi! when I connect my laptop to the hdmi the sound is played too fast
<donc3> it's not a flash problem, because it happens also in the programs like vlc... What can I do???
<donc3> ?¿?¿?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Make a video and say the music is by the chipmunks
<bertus> hey
<bertus> I am new to xubuntu 1st install today
<bertus> how do add new wallpapers in 14.04?
<bertus> hey guys?
<xangua> in your desktop settings as you were told bertus http://www.linuceum.com/Distros/osDesktopXubuntu.php#topic7
<bertus> sorry xangua i dont get it
<pleia2> bertus: in the menu at the top left of your screen type "settings" which should find Settings Manger
<pleia2> bertus: in the Settings Manager, go to "Desktop"
<bertus> if i go to desktop settings > background > Folder i see backdrops but i cannot add any images there
<bertus> and if i right click on images and select set as wallpaper nothing hapens
<pleia2> it automatically finds them for you and displays them in the preview
<pleia2> right clicking changes the background
<bertus> that's where i am now
<pleia2> and clicking on them doesn't change the background?
<bertus> no
<pleia2> what version of xubuntu are you using?
<sjoshi> Do we have any tool like pastebinit for sharing screenshots?
<bertus> will reboot
<pleia2> sjoshi: I don't know of one
<luis__> hello good day to you all, is this the right channel to get help for xubuntu 14.04?
<knome> luis__, yes...
<luis__> excellent, i am tryng to syn my black verry and i  just install barry, but when i  open it i get this: "No OpenSync libraries were found. Sync will be unavailable until you install OpenSync version 0.22 or version 0.4x on your system, along with the needed plugins."
<luis__> and just can't find on google how to install opensync on my new xubuntu 14.04
<knome> how did you install "barry" then? from the official repositories?
<luis__> from synaptic
<xangua> !info barry
<ubottu> Package barry does not exist in trusty
<luis__> ups so ther won't be any opensync available for xubuntu 14.04?
<luis__> if it doesn't then how do i sync my black berry curve 8520 with my xubuntu?
<knome> looks like the opensync project has been stalled since 2010, and there doesn't happen to be packages for that in trusty
<bazhang> !info barry-util
<ubottu> barry-util (source: barry): Command line utilities for working with the RIM BlackBerry Handheld. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.5-1 (trusty), package size 526 kB, installed size 3420 kB
<luis__> so that means i need yo get other smart phone instead bb?
<knome> there seems to be at least one PPA for opensync
<luis__> if i install that PPA will it be ok or will it harm my xubuntu?
<knome> it's always possible that something breaks
<knome> but if it's your only option.. it might be worth checking
<knome> the PPA is here: https://launchpad.net/~opensync/+archive/opensync-devel
<knome> that seems to be the only PPA that has packages for trusty
<luis__> thanks a lot let me give it a try :)
<xangua>                                 PPA description       Snapshots  of the latest development version of Opensync. Not for everyday use, do  not install unless you know what you are doing !
<knome> the PPA seems to be pretty much self-contained, that is, it shouldn't override any existing libraries
<knome> xangua, as always; PPA's should be used with caution and using them is at your own risk
<Inoki> Hey all, would appreciate your help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224853
<knome> Inoki, don't think you can do that
<knome> Inoki, maybe by editing the GTK theme, but not at all sure
<Inoki> knome, that was really cheerful :D
<Inoki> I was told that it could be done.
<knome> well... you're welcome
<knome> by whom?
<Inoki> People on Google+ and I saw in the past that some themes allowed it, the icons were smaller, looked more elegant, much like the MAC panel and had more space in between. Also Unity indicators with the default theme and icons have more space in between them, would like to have this in Xubuntu so it looks more aesthetic.
<knome> then you probably need to edit the theme
<Inoki> Probably, but everyone says something else and I'm confused a bit. I just need to know which file and value.
<elfy> hi Inoki - I'm here too ;)
<Inoki> heya :D
<knome> i'm not familiar enough with gtk theming (any more) that i'd have an idea
<Inoki> Check this eg.: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6844
<knome> that's another way to achieve it
<knome> but it's a bit over-the-top to build the panel to get the extra padding
<knome> at least from my POV
<Church> now if someone would show how to get global app menu in xfce in uptodate distros, <sigh> :(
<Inoki> Agreed, but yeah...... I mean, just look at the screen I posted in the thread and tell me there's seriously something missing from the aesthetic POV.
<Inoki> Those icons are far too close to each other and it just looks....... horrible.
<Church> Inoki: yet some might prefer them closer to save panel estate
<knome> Inoki, if you have time, keep hanging on the channel and wait until ochosi gets back... he might be able to give you an answer
<Inoki> Some may, I don't :D I prefer aesthetics. Thing is Xfce can be made so beautiful (and no, MAC isn't even close to that). To me eg. it seems having those icons stuck one on another is just totally displeasing for the eye.
<Inoki> knome will do, thanks :)
<flux242> Inoki: do you have a picture? One has to login to view it
<Inoki> flux242: http://i.imgur.com/YtPEQ2O.png
<Inoki> flux242: I want to achieve the spacing on the left
<Inoki> flux242 with all the indicators.
<flux242> it's also crowded, isnt' it?
<Inoki> Yup but that doesn't really matter. On a MAC panel or Unity panel which are practically the same (Ubuntu really copied this one, or so it seems at least) they take a lot of space but that is not my concern. Mine's aesthetic.
<flux242> so you want different icons or what?
<Inoki> Increase the space between them, that's all.
<Inoki> If possible maybe making them a bit smaller also, but that's optional.
<flux242> between icons in the notification area?
<Inoki> Yup
<Inoki> Only there
<Inoki> Just like on the screen.
<Inoki> When I achieve that my Xubuntu desktop is complete, I really like the flexibility of it and aesthetics. To me it's be the best choice; it's snappy, beautiful, very usable.
<Inoki> Any idea when ochosi gets back?
<Inoki> Coz I wanna go watch a movie in the meantime.
<Inoki> Would appreciate if anyone could simply point him to this in my absence: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224853
<xubuntu674> Anyone online today?
<Bookman> Hi all, who has a problem with connecting bluetooth-headphones to Xubuntu 14.04 x86? I can't do that with my Sony BTN-200?
<xubuntu674> QUESTION??  IS ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE INTERESTED IN BEING ABLE TO USE FLOPPY DISKS?
<Meerkat> definitely not.
<knome> xubuntu674, please do not SHOUT
<bekks> xubuntu674: I am using floppy disks successfully.
<xubuntu674> I know, I know... no cap.. wanted to get attention here..  I have LOTS of legacy code stored on floppies that I'd like to retrieve to my server.. but floppies are messed up on 12.04 doesn't wor
<Bookman> Am I online here?
<knome> Bookman, yep.
<Bookman> <knome>, okay. Well, I heard some news about bluetooth bugs. Is there any solutions?
<xubuntu674> There are NUMEROUS posts regarding the problem suggesting going way back.. the problem is a known bug,  How can we get a fix for it?
<xubuntu674> when I do sudo fdlist response is no such device.. but I actually have a 1.44 and a 1.2 M floppy attached.  Says no such block device
<Bookman> Except <knome>, who has problems with bluetooth?
<xubuntu674> Have been to the available help on the subject, suggests downgrade, but the suggested downgrade doesn't show up on Synaptic on my 12.04 release.
<knome> Bookman, i didn't say i have problems with bluetooth, i just replied to your question that implied you didn't know if we can read you
<Bookman> <knome>, Have you had such experience? (connecting headphones to PC)?
<knome> not really
<bekks> xubuntu674: Keep it in this channel.
<Bookman> =(, when I used Ubuntu 12.04.4 bt-headphones worked perfectly. Just turned to Xubuntu, and here doen't work. Who touched 14.10?
<Inoki> A question regarding light-locker (assuming I'm not the only one being affected), isn't it annoying when the screen locks music playback stops? I'm in my shower listening to music and when the screen locks all I hear is the water..... :/
<Bookman> Linux cell may be works in such mood?
<Bookman> Well, who knows how to struggle with bluetooth?
<Inoki> Bookman: I suggest you ask on the forums or http://askubuntu.com
<Inoki> Your question may already been answered.
<Bookman> <Inoki> The most interesting is that even in bugreport no answer was worth doing(
<Inoki> patience is a virtue.
<Inoki> Ubuntu devs receive a lot of bug reports daily. It's virtually impossible to reply to every single one.
<Inoki> Bookman: please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Bookman> <Inoki> Now I'm thinking about turning from 14.04 to 14.10, may be there is a fix. No, there are users that claim, and the status of the problem was medium-high.
<Inoki> Bugs don't get fixed immediately. It occured many times that old bugs were still present in newer version but that doesn't mean they  won't be fixed. I'm grateful I have a usable system and am confident that over time it gets better. Nothing is perfect. Please be more patient. I know sometimes it's a lot to ask, but that's the only thing you can do.
<knome> Bookman, you really shouldn't upgrade to 14.10, there's hardly a fix for that bug, and you'll just run into more problems
<Inoki> Yup, Utopic is in Alpha stages from what I recall. The general rule applies "if it ain't broken, don't fix it", meaning if you were on a previous version that worked and is still supported revert to it and wait until most of the stuff gets resolved.
<knome> utopic is not even in alpha yet.
<Inoki> Mea culpa.
<Bookman> <knome> <Inoki> So do I. I love Xubuntu also, because could solve some serious problems which occured in original Ubuntu, plus I'm a MacOSX user, so Xubuntu suit me too :). Well, I'll try to re-report the problem&search the existing one. Other services work even better than in ubuntu, so I won't leave Xubuntu. just want to understand the situation. Thx to all who answered me ;)
<Bookman> I'll try Xubuntu 14.10 under Virtualbox for testing. As I've understood that's a good way to test, right?)
<elfy> while you're doing that you can do an install test for the community then \o/ http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds
<Bookman> <elfy> ok, I just want to help too. Xubuntu has become much better than was a year or two ago :) , while the original Ubuntu becomes heavier...unfortunately
<elfy> Bookman: thank you :)
<RodMarc> hello guys
<Bookman> Bugs discussions except bugtracker can be help here or in xubuntu-devel?
<Inoki> Now for that movie..... laters
<Bookman> held*
<RodMarc> I'm new herem and I'm looking for some help, but I don't know the protocol ? Should I wait or just make the question ?
<Bookman> <RodMarc> What's the exact problem? Which version do You use (12.04.4; 14.04 or 13.10)
<drc> RodMarc: Just ask the question...but be patient, sometimes it takes a while for someone who knows the answer to answer.
<Bookman> <RodMarc> or just try to simulate the problem :)
<Bookman> <RodMarc> in words
<ochosi> Inoki: i'm not really around, but what's up?
<RodMarc> thanks drc ... I just installed xubuntu 14.04 and after playing with look-and-feel configuration I started to suffer an issue. Logout or Power off options take at least 20 seconds to start working. After I while, I found tha I can fix temporarily the problem entering the terminal 1 window (ctrl+alt+f1). So I think it's something related to lightdm, but I don't know how to fix it permanently, because if I reboot the laptop, the logou
<Bookman> <ochosi> may be about testing Unicorn Daily....a real movie :D
<ochosi> Inoki: also, i already gave you an answer on g+, as i noticed now, so...
<RodMarc> thanks in advance
<Bookman> <RodMarc> You have recently installed a Xubuntu?
<meek_geek> the issue is i can download .epub from en.flossmanuals.net and they work great but .epub my friend just sent me and the i created are .epub but not only linux distro but my android phone is treating them as Archives wtf ?
<knome> meek_geek, watch the language
<meek_geek> knome, sorry
<drc> meek_geek: when you right click> properties on the epub icon (in thunar), what does the Open With say?
<meek_geek> Archive Manager
<meek_geek> but that is fine it says the same with every epub but it would not open like a book on android !
<drc> Then it's doing what it knows how to do...change the Open With to the app you want it opened with.
<meek_geek> drc, but sir the problem is FBreader on android is also treating it like a compressed folder ;
<drc> meek_geek: I have no idea on android, but with Xubuntu, by default it opens an epub with the archive Manager until you install a management-tool/reader (such as Calibre or FBreader).
<bookman> <meek_geek> try to reconvert the file, may be *epub is broken
<drc> I actually just installed calibre and the Open With changed automagically from Arichive Manager to Calibre's epub reader.
<bookman> <meek_geek> I use FBreader, and it opens epub perfectly
<drc> meek_geek: Do you have FBreader installed on Xubuntu?
<bookman> <meek_geek> If so, does your FBreader knows what to do with epub (right-click and make for *epub FBreader by default)
<drc> and he's gone
<bookman> <drc> well, I've got a question for you))
<drc> and the answer is 42
<bookman> <drc> Have you had and experience with bluetooth on 14.04
<drc> nope, don't have Bluetooth
<bookman> <drc> okay, sorri)))
<knome> bookman, can you please stop asking random people?
<knome> bookman, you can search for other places while you wait
<bookman> <knome>, but there is no activity now.....I thought so...
<bookman> among others
<knome> asking random people doesn't help
<knome> if somebody knows the answer, they will most probably reply
<knome> if they don't, it doesn't help asking them
<bookman> <knome> ok...no problem, the topic will sink
<bookman> about that
<RodMarc> Hello, <bookman>. Yes installed the xubuntu 14.04 64 bits yesterday ... I installed tipical packages from "perfect xubuntu .... " recommendations ... plus java and netbeans packages. Nothing diferent than I've been doing from xubuntu 10xx
<RodMarc> sorry for my english .. since xubuntu 10xx .. I made a clean installtion ... not an upgrade
<bookman> <RodMarc> No problem, I'm Russian, so my English is better than yours. Well...I see here one reason
<bookman> <RodMarc> How much RAM do you have and what processor?
<bookman> <RodMarc> I meant that my English IS NOT better than yours LOL
<bookman> 0:01 the time is...so a bit sleepy
<bookman> :D
<RodMarc> :)
<bookman> How much RAM do you have and what processor?
<bookman> L'ets return :)
<RodMarc> I've have a dell precision with a core i 7 and 8 GB ram and a 2 GB nvidia video card ... so it's not a slow machine :)
<bookman> Wow...just an ancient HP pavilion dv5 with 3GB RAM:))
<RodMarc> :)
<bookman> sonne, after pressing poweroff button you wait about half a minute for switching the item off?
<bookman> or you wait fot STARTING to poweroff?
<meek_geek> bookman, sorry got dc
<meek_geek> Still cannot open it
<meek_geek> Which epub reader do you use ?
<bookman> <meek_geek> a sec plz
<meek_geek> ok
<bookman> <meek_geek> I use the latest alpha version
<meek_geek> lol of what ?
<bookman> 0.99.4, of FBreader
<meek_geek> wow can you test a book for me ?
<bookman> yep
<bookman> :)
<meek_geek> http://bayfiles.net/file/1ehPE/GSyyIB/copyleft.epub
<meek_geek> this one ^
<RodMarc> pressing the poweroff or logout button or shutdown button in my upside panel show the window to (poweroff/logout/shutdown) inmediately. But when I press the button to really start the shutdown/logout process, I have to wait half a minute to see something happening
<bookman> <meek_geek> http://www.hostpic.org/view.php?filename=1405190140310101.png
<bookman> that's okay
<bookman> http://www.hostpic.org/view.php?filename=1405190140310101.png you should fight-click fot the eoub file like that (I'll send you a pic)
<RodMarc> So I used terminal 1 to check possible problems in logs (syslog/lightdm logs/Xsession...), and doing this I found that after changing to terminal 1 window and going back to terminal 7, the logout/shutdwn process workd fine.
<meek_geek> bookman, ok thanks
<meek_geek> ;]
<bookman> <meek_geek> http://www.hostpic.org/view.php?filename=1405190143450105.png that's in russian, but I suppose you'll understand, just right-click and make FBreader as a default: you need to search inthe list, press on that and thent turn to section "default"
<bookman> <RodMarc> GUI button or on your laptop
<bookman> ?
<Inoki> ochosi: replied. Finished watching a movie.
<Inoki> ochosi: this I want to achieve: http://i.imgur.com/YtPEQ2O.png
<Meerkat> does anyone else have problems with xscreensaver being rendered on top of everything else all the time?
<nikola_> hello , does anyone has problem  with  swf files  generally  in xubuntu 14?
<Meerkat> I cannot do anything because the screen keeps going black because of it
<bookman> <Meerkat> Xubuntu 12.04?
<Meerkat> 14.40
<Meerkat> 04
<bookman> Strange, I thought Xubuntu left xscreensaver and now they use another one...forgot the name
<Meerkat> yes, light-dm-locker or something like that. It's even more broken unfortunately.
<bookman> <Meerkat> Well...actually I turned that off and login automatically, but the item in 12.04.3 worked perfectly :)
<bookman> may be you should turn that of by making the logging in automatically
<Meerkat> I want to be able to lock my laptop. Having to shut it down or log out would be too much of a hassle.
<bookman> <Meerkat> Do you use X86_64 version?
<Meerkat> yes
<bookman> in i686 screenlocker works fine....may be the bugs of x86_64...
<bookman> just checked
<Meerkat> it's usually fine. Sometimes it displays the xscreensaver login form when it is not suppose to. It's not even working. If I move my mouse around windows and buttons become visible again.
<MisterMom> im using light locker on both 32 and 64 bit without problems
<Meerkat> MisterMom, do you have a laptop?
<MisterMom> yes running 64 bit
<Meerkat> after you open the lid and enter the password, is your screen not black?
<MisterMom> sorry havent tryed that yet hang on
<MisterMom> ah ha yes same problem here i usually dont close the lid lol
<bookman> <MisterMom> and on 32-bit?)))
<MisterMom> no laptop on 32
<bookman> hm.....
<bookman> ok...I'll try again
<bookman> on HP laptop
<MisterMom> mines asus
<MisterMom> im sure totally diferent hardware
<bookman> <MisterMom>,<Meerkat> Having re-checked the situation....I had the same but when I changed the time for powering off my screen the problem sank
<bookman> Xubuntu 14.04 32-bit HP laptop
<bookman> =)
<nikola_> does  anyone has problem  with  shockwave  files  in Xubuntu;
<bookman> <nikola_> do you have flash player installed?
<bookman> <nikola_> which browser do you use?
<nikola_>  yes  adobe  flash player 11.2  browser  firefox and chromium
<bookman> <nikola_> in both browser you have the problem?
<bookman> browsers*
<nikola_> yes
<bookman> <nikola_> eh...can you show the site with that item?
<bookman> I'll try
<Arceye> nikola_, Remove chromiun and install Chrome, I had to do the same to watch youtube, I found it sucked in both firefox and chromium, but in chrome it is fine
<nikola_>  it happens  in  the swf files that  I have saved in my pc , youtube  works  perfectly
<nikola_>  Ustream  has problem
<Arceye> swf files are swish files right ?
<nikola_> swf  files are shockwave files
<nikola_>  I  have try to  copy  the  lib something flash player.so  from versions 10.1 and 11.1
<Arceye> nikola_, Then sorry I am of no use to help, but I dare guess you will be told it's a gfx driver issue
<nikola_> gfx driver issue?
<bookman> <nikola_> sth freezes with swf file via the Net right?
<Arceye> everything seems to be a gfx driver issue in ubuntu :)
<bookman> <nikola_> you use Radon?
<bookman> Radeon/
<nikola_>  intel chipset  series 4
<bookman> <nikola_> well...I'll probably agree with <Arceye>...seems to be driver...
<bookman> <nikola_>but honestly ^)
<bookman> <nikola_> when I used original Ubuntu and Chromium....I had NO freezes under swf and flash
<nikola_>   xubuntu  and lubuntu  is the only versions  that can run fluently  in my laptop   for games with  other versions  even with ubuntu
<bookman> <nikola_> In Xubuntu....I noticed freezes while using open drivers for video
<bookman> <nikola_> Radeon
<bookman> <nikola_> So....probably I'll say that you are not the only person
<nikola_>  with xubuntu   I do not need to download anything for gfx
<bookman> <nikola_> I have similar problems with flash when I make full-screen mode, but when I used original Ubuntu everything went good
<bookman> <nikola_> So do I ^)
<bookman> <nikola_> may be ypu should make a downgrade to 12.04.4
<nikola_>  I play  second life and trigger  fluently with ubuntu  I have  too many crashes
<bookman> <nikola_> I say that with caution
<bookman> =)
<bookman> <nikola_> I used Ubuntu 12.04.4 and hadn't such problems
<bookman> <nikola_> In Xubuntu 14.04 there are..
<nikola_>  so  you think is better  for me to downgrade to 12.04?
<knome> you can't "downgrade" unless you do a new, clean install
<nikola_> =(
<bookman> <nikola_> yes, like <knome> says.....but I say that with A BIG cautions
<nikola_> ok thanks for the help
<bookman> <nikola_> because I don't know how messy your system is with files
<nikola_> 14:04 works perfect   until  I discover this  problem
<bookman> <nikola_> Honestly, I try to ignore such problem))))
<bookman> <nikola_> by not looking in full-screen mode as an exmple
<bookman> <nikola_>try to change IN YOUR CURRENT system before downgrading
<knome> nikola_, did you already try to install 'xubuntu-restricted-extras' ?
<nikola_> wait download what?
<nikola_> no  I do not have  download xubuntu restricted extras
<MisterMom> knome, humm i thought during installation there is a check box to install those which i allways check but it was not installed
<MisterMom> installing now
<nikola_> me too   I found  them in software  center
<nikola_> ok I wiil restart  the laptop  and  come back
#xubuntu 2015-05-11
<Bradcarnage> Blah, xubuntu keeps on disconnecting my mouse and keyboard when it boots up..
<xubuntu039> morning
<lderan> good morning xubuntu039 :)
<ilhami>  do you know why Ubuntu's screenshot tool make so bad quaility screenshots when pasting into Libreoffice???
<pleia2> ilhami: please don't ask the same question in multiple channels, it's quite rude
<ilhami> why is it rude?
<pleia2> ilhami: you're making lots of different people give you the same answer
<pleia2> ilhami: please respect that we're all volunteers and ask questions one at a time :)
<ilhami> I got no answers.
<pleia2> anyway, the screenshots look fine in my libreoffice, I'm using them in Impress, once I go to slide mode they render fine
<pleia2> they look a bit squished when editing, but no issues when I'm actually presenting
<pleia2> since you're getting help elsewhere, I'm going to stop helping here, bye
<Upgradeingwoes> Hi
<Upgradeingwoes> So I took the latest major upgrade and I rebooted to a black screen instead of my grub screen where I can login. Any ideas on where to start with this issue?
<Upgradeingwoes> Waiting patiently
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Upgradeingwoes> Hmm
<Upgradeingwoes> I see a beautiful xubuntu splash screen, then black screen after that.  I'll look into nomodeaet
<elfy> Upgradeingwoes: what graphics card do you have?
<drc> Upgradeingwoes: You might also look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1410406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1410406 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "black screen after booting, 100% cpu usage" [Critical,Triaged]
<Upgradeingwoes> Well my gcard is radeon
<Upgradeingwoes> I'm stiff trying to figure out how to use nomodeset
<Upgradeingwoes> Still * lol
<Upgradeingwoes> When I'm at the black screen I can alt-ctl f2 and login no problem  but I'm read only
<elfy> I've seen reports of radeon issues
<elfy> way out appeared to be removing all the proprietary and letting it boot with the basic one
<elfy> Can't comment more - never used ati cards and tend to only take a passing interest I'm afraid
<Upgradeingwoes> Well the nomodeset didn't Change anything.
<Upgradeingwoes> I'm at the terminal now hmm what to try...
<brainwash> check the logs files, especially /var/log/lightdm stuff
<brainwash> log
<Upgradeingwoes> Ok
<AALCVq`> guys, what packet xserver-xorg-video-intel does? I have intel HD3000 integrated video and i see i915 module in lsmod, graphics seems work well. But this packet not installed in my system. Do i need to install it or what?
<Upgradingwoes> Back
<Upgradingwoes> What log did you want me to look at again?
<Upgradingwoes> Oh lightdm
<brainwash> AALCVq`: you should install it. i915 is the kernel module provided by the kernel
<brainwash> AALCVq`: the question is, why is this package not installed on your system? it should be by default
<krytarik> AALCVq`: Probably because of this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<krytarik> AALCVq`: Doing "dpkg -l | grep 'xserver-xorg-video-intel'" should enlighten you.
<AALCVq`> krytarik, brainwash: maybe some bug occured when i upgraded it. Thanks, i'll install it.
<redraw> can I upgrade Xubuntu 15.04 from 14.04 LTS Upgrade Manager?
<mrkramps> redraw, when you upgrade to 14.10 first, it is possible
<redraw> ok
<redraw> mrkramps: i've already selected "Notify on normal releases" option but doesn't offer me any new version
<redraw> I closed and opened Upgrade Manager too.
<Luyin> redraw just reinstall, spares you much distress
<redraw> reinstall from pendrive?
<heylmao> hey guys anyone got a good ricing guide for xub_
<heylmao> _
<nomic> xubuntu is free heylmao
<genii> nomic: I think "ricing" is slang from working on small cars to make them go fast meaning tuning or tweaking, and not pricing without the p
<ironhoof> Im having a problem with my mouse in 14.04.2 when I hover over a window title bar it gives me a cursor with a waiting circle. Then sometimes clicking on something in a program doesn't respond. Like a link in firefox for example.
<ST2> Uhm... I just wanted to ask if the xubuntu makers are aware of the issue with Gwenview (and possibly other KDE stuff)? – http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2277019
#xubuntu 2015-05-12
<redraw> If I upgrade to release 15.04 through the Upgrade Manager, would I still have XFCE 4.10? or it will also update XFCE to 4.12?
<Unit193> If you upgrade to 15.04, you'll get 4.12.  Also, if you are on Trusty you have a few bits of 4.11, the development release.
<Unit193> ST2: Xubuntu uses the..
<Unit193> Dang.
<redraw> Unit193: I was on Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. I did do-release-upgrade, and it installed 14.10. Reboot. It offered me to install Ubuntu 15.04
<redraw> I said yes.
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<redraw> but wonder if it only updates ubuntu
<redraw> or the whole Xubuntu
<Unit193> No, it says Ubuntu because that's the base, the core, the repos.  But it's Xubuntu.
<redraw> so, it also updates xubuntu related stuff?
<redraw> like XFCE
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<redraw> great
<redraw> Unit193: just for curiosity, what if my internet connection breaks in the middle of the Upgrade process?
<redraw> Would I be able to safely resume it?
<Unit193> redraw: Then have fun resuming it! ;)
<redraw> :D ok
<Unit193> I've had a computer reboot in the middle, I got it to upgrade fine.
<redraw> running do-release-upgrade?
<redraw> you solved it?
<Unit193> Just a little dpkg and apt working, no big deal.  Basically,  dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt full-upgrade
<chrislp> Hi. Today when booting my PC, I got the message "smpboot failed to wake up CPU#x", which repeated 6 times where x = 1, 2, etc. It took over a minute. Then the machine rebooted and turned on normally. Should I be worried about my CPU or something?
<xubuntu18w> When will this bug be corrected ? It is still in the new versions. Can it be fixed with an update ?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1319187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319187 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Display settings window appears when adjusting screen brightness (fglrx driver)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dodeluser> hi. I cannot get a system-wide german keyboard layout under xubuntu 14.04... could you help me?
<brainwash> dodeluser: did you read http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen ?
<dodeluser> brainwash: yes.. the problem is. all 3 are in english: logon, lightlocker and keyboard layout
<dodeluser> I CAN switch for most progs to german when choosing explicit german keyboard layout (I have to enable layouts)
<dodeluser> But this works not for logon and lightlocker :-(
<brainwash> dodeluser: what about "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"? did you run this command?
<dodeluser> not yet.. but done it now... does this need a reboot?
<brainwash> I guess yes
<dodeluser> ok.. I can do the reboot in 5 minutes :-(   but when I done it everything showed "german"... I will tell you in 5 minutes if this worked. thank you until this point
<dodeluser> brainwash: did not have any effect :-(
<dodeluser> thats my locale: http://pastebin.com/t8AMcDDM
<dodeluser> anybody else can give me an advice? cant get german keyboard layout in xubuntu 14.04 (in loginscreen, lightlocker)
<brainwash> dodeluser: check /etc/keyboard
<dodeluser> does not exist ?!?!
<dodeluser> no file named keyboard
<brainwash> uhm
<brainwash> /etc/default/keyboard
<dodeluser> http://pastebin.com/wpWwUTDx
<brainwash> also, does /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf contain any kayboard related settings?
<brainwash> keyboard
<dodeluser> I only have /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf
<dodeluser> so... no
<brainwash> oh, there should be a language indicator in the top panel of the login/unlock screen
<brainwash> should be the obvious first thing one would try. did it have no effect in your case?
<dodeluser> so.. do you think I will have to solve the 3 keyboard-layout questions (system,lightlocker,lightdm) seperatly? or is there a more global solution?
<dodeluser> its de_DE over there
<brainwash> light-locker is not a separate case
<brainwash> it just trigger lightdm
<dodeluser> ok, thats good news :-)
<dodeluser> it did not have any effect
<brainwash> do you mind filing a bug report?
<dodeluser> no problem
<dodeluser> I cant imagine noone else has this problem.. because I can install it fresh in virtualbox and : the problem is there
<brainwash> well, some (older) bug reports do exists, also forum threads
<brainwash> exist
<brainwash> I assume that you have searched the internet
<dodeluser> yes.. but all tipps did not work
<brainwash> is this 14.04 or a newer release?
<brainwash> as of now, it would be the best thing if you file a bug report against lightdm (and then also add lightdm-gtk-greeter to the affects list)
<dodeluser> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<brainwash> list all the things you have tried and the content of the files which have been altered
<dodeluser> ok. thank you brainwash
<martinrame> Hi I'm using 14.04 and while trying to upgrade using "apt-get dist-upgrade", reboot and then "update-manager -d" it says "your system is up to date", but I'm still in 14.04.
<cfhowlett> martinrame, because your settings are set LTS releases only
<GridCube> 14.04 is LTS you have to check that you want to update to non lts updates
<martinrame> cfhowlett: that seems to be the cause, where is that setting?
<martinrame> cfhowlett: I found it.
<cfhowlett> martinrame, :)    LTS only, right???
<martinrame> cfhowlett: yes, never mind.
<martinrame> upgrading. Thank you!
<redraw> Firefox comes with JavaScript DISABLED by default. Was it your decision? Why taking that extreme position?
<cfhowlett> redraw, wasn't my decision ...
<redraw> ok
<cfhowlett> redraw, not extreme either.
<redraw> but
<redraw> begginers wouldn't even know why they can't enter Facebook or that shits
<cfhowlett> redraw, no profanity.  you can enable it in seconds.
<redraw> I've already did it
<redraw> But my grandmother woudln't know that
<cfhowlett> redraw, so ... no extreme, painful or arduous.
<redraw> I'm talking about normal users.
<redraw> cfhowlett: anyway, i'd like to know if it was only me or xubuntu comes with javascript disabled by default, because in #firefox they've told me it doesn't
<larryM> exit
<larryM> quit
<martinrame> hi, I'm upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, I started the upgrading process, then left the machine for a couple of hours. Now I'm back and found a screen showing the message "Session blocked...", how can I re-open the session?. BTW, it is still upgrading.
<holstein> martinrame: whats the message? and where are you reading it? was the screen locked, and you put your password in incorrectly too many times? and the session login is blocked?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> i would try logging into tty, and see some way to be sure the upgrade is over before you do anything
<holstein> you *will* have a bad time, interrupting the upgrade..
<martinrame> holstein: yes, I'm on a tty. The message is in spanish "Esta sesion esta bloqueada. Se le redirigira al dialogo de desbloqueo automaticamente en unos segundos".
<martinrame> holstein: If I do "ps ax|grep dpkg" I see a lot of packages being updated.
<holstein> martinrame: please share exact details.. when did what happen where?
<holstein> martinrame: you started the upgrade in the GUI? with what tool? how?
<martinrame> holstein: I started the upgrade using update-manager -d from the gui a couple of hours ago. Then left the machine alone and come back 15 minutes ago.
<martinrame> holstein: the messages is on tty 7 (GUI)
<holstein> martinrame: and what? the screensaver was on? the screen was locked? you were prompted to input a password, correct? in the gui?
<holstein> martinrame: try logging into *another* tty.. and, *did* you put the wrong password into tty7? or no? did it literally come up with a message about the session being "blocked" first thing?
<martinrame> holstein: I usually block the session before leaving, so I'm pretty sure I blocked it. When I come back, the screen was black, no password was asked.
<holstein> martinrame: you "blocke" the session? or "lock"? the session?
<martinrame> holstein: sorry, my english is too bad. I locked the session.
<martinrame> holstein: from the xfce main menu.
<holstein> martinrame: so, you have a message, in the tty7 GUI that the session is locked? after you locked it?
<holstein> or, is it a black screen?
<martinrame> holstein: I locked the session before leaving. When I come back I see a black screen, looks like a screen saver, then I moved the mouse from side to side, and I saw this message.
<martinrame> holstein: and yes, on the gui screen.
<holstein> martinrame: just input your password, and unlock the session
<martinrame> holstein: no, first of all, the screen has no place to enter anything. I type my password but nothing changes.
<holstein> martinrame: what screen has no place to enter anything? the lock screen?
<martinrame> holstein: the Blocked session screen.
<holstein> martinrame: not blocked, correct? *locked*? right?
<holstein> martinrame: blocked is different from locked..
<martinrame> holstein: no, the screen says "BLOCKED". I locked the session before leaving, but the message says Blocked.
<holstein> anyways, what would i do? tty to *another* tty terminal, as i suggested.. see if i can login, and if so, wait til the upgrade is complete
<holstein> if i didnt want to wait, i would kill the machine, expecting to have a broken OS, and fresh install
<martinrame> holstein: yes, that's what I did. This way I was able to open irssi and chat here.
<holstein> martinrame: ok.. so, wait on the upgrade to complete..
<dione> Thunderbird never notifies new mails, is it a common issue?
<martinrame> holstein: ok. Is there a way to know in which stage of the upgrade process am I?.
<holstein> martinrame: in the tty terminal, you should be able to see when its over
<martinrame> holstein: id did ps ax|grep dpkg, but I'm not sure if there's another way.
<holstein> but, AFAIK, no.. you cant "connnect" to that upgrade, and see
<holstein> martinrame: you can ask in #ubuntu, since its not related to xubuntu or xfce, and see if anyone there has any other suggestions
<holstein> or..
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<martinrame> holstein: ok.
<redraw> Is it Gala compositor suitable for Xubuntu?
<holstein> try it.. it will likely depend on GPU drivers
<redraw> ok...
<redraw> just to solve video tearning
<redraw> *tearing
<holstein> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/14heuu/xfce_gala_plank_awesome/
<holstein> the tearing can be related to GPU drivers..
<redraw> ok
<redraw> any difference between gala and compton in performance?
<holstein> i have only use compton briefly.. should be easy to try both, and benchmark
<holstein> i would expect overhead with both..
<redraw> holstein, do you just guess why xfce team don't bother about video tearing?
<redraw> i'm not fan about eye candy but a simple transition effect between worspaces would be helpful
<holstein> redraw: well, ideally, the creators of the hardware would check for that, as they provide proper support for linux in the graphics hardware they provide.. since they dont, then, we just have to do what we can to take that reponsibility on
<holstein> redraw: there is a compositor in the menu.. try it, as well
<redraw> yes holstein, i've already tried it, but doesn't solve video tearing
<redraw> maybe it's about my notebook GPU driver as you've said above
<holstein> sure, and it may not be easy or able to solve
<Nairwolf> Hi, I've found something interesting which doesn't work correctly (I think). When I use the terminal, first thing I do is to type "~∕Doc", and then I press tab to use the auto-completion, but my terminal does not propose me something. Why ?
#xubuntu 2015-05-13
<fobabetty> hi. I want to create a desktop link to xfce4-terminal that executes a command:    e.g. like this:    Exec=xfce4-terminal -H -x echo "test"
<fobabetty> But I want the terminal to "go to cursor / input mode"... if I do it like this I cannot make an input to the terminal.
<fobabetty> how can I do that?
<brainwash> fobabetty: -x sh -c 'echo "test"; bash'
<brainwash> -H may be not needed in this case
<fobabetty> brainwash: oh great. thank you so much
<XxHardXtremexX> Hello ;)
<max12345> hey, I have a problem installing teamspeak 3 on my system. It's update the problem I get is this https://tinyurl.com/msoepds
<max12345> *it's updated
<knome> you should ask the teamspeak forums or support channels
<max12345> the link points to the teamspeak forums, there is no solution there.
<Guest27653> hey
<Guest27653> what's going on?
<Guest27653> so i'm a long time windows user trying gnu linux xubuntu whatever
<Guest27653> how do you "always combine, hide labels" like you can in windows 7?
<Guest27653> i think i got the hide labels by setting mode to "deskbar" instead of "vertical" since i have my taskbar or panel on the left
<Guest27653> but i can't figure out how to "combine" items or have all the icons on the panel be 1 icon instead of multiple icons
<koegs> Guest27653: i think the xfce4-panel cannot do that
<Guest27653> oh alright well thank you very the honest answer
<roflbox> Hello I am encountering an issue with http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/display and setting up multiple displays. I currently have a laptop and 1 external monitor hooked up through a VGA port. When I use the display settings to mirror my physical setup (Laptop is in the middle and external monitor is on the left) I keep the laptop marked as primary
<roflbox> display, but whenever I go to drag the external monitor around to the left, the display settings change to the external display behaving like the primary display, despite that primary display is still checked on the laptop display
<travelmate4650> Hello
<xucore> Hello. First time using IRC, so, not sure how to do this. I am installing the Xubuntu Core from mini.iso
<xucore> apt-get install xubuntu-core^ from a mini.iso base and the install is not completeting properly and on restart the system stops at failed to start light display manager a start job is running for wait for... screen to quit (minutes/no limit)
<xucore> I have tired twice, it seems that the task is missing some dependancies?
<xucore> Has anyone else run across this? Thanks
<xucore> Oh. this is in a virtualbox guest on xu14.04 host.
<brainwash_> xucore: reproducible?
<xucore> meaning? on another system or?
<brainwash_> another virtual guest
<brainwash_> virtualbox
<xucore> I made the guest twice.
<xucore> from clean install, if that is what you mean
<xucore> maybe i should try on my laptop first?
<brainwash_> first you should check the log files, especially /var/log/lightdm/*
<xucore> ok. i cannot get the system past this a start job is running for Wait to get to the log and alt fx is not giving me a terminal
<xucore> and shift at restart did not seem to give me boot options, like recovery
<brainwash_> not being able to switch to another tty, that's odd
<xucore> it switches, but, no >
<xucore> so alt f1 shows me .7 aacpi pcc probe failed and starting version 219
<xucore> and f2-6 blank f7 the boot waiting screen
<xucore> Sorry, not sure if I am giving enough info. really not sure what wiil help :)
<brainwash_> I'm not sure either. recovery/emergency mode would be the way to go, but it's not available in your case
<xucore> right, is that because it is a core install?
<brainwash_> no, maybe you need to trigger it differently
<xucore> ok. are there any common reasons light disply manager wont start? I am thinking of trying on my computer, maybe a virtualbox issue?
<xucore> perhaps some xserver for the vbox not there? no idea, but appreciate your comments
<brainwash_> it could be specific to virtualbox, quite few problems are
<xucore> ok. thanks. if it works on my bare metal then I know a vbox issue. Appreciate your time.
<brainwash_> an obvious suggestion is to search the internet (launchpad.net or just via google)
<brainwash_> I'm pretty sure that I read about similar cases
<xucore> yes, tried that. and was limiting it to just recent dates, but, maybe i should broaden. I figured maybe a systemd issue? but will do
<brainwash_> good luck :)
<xucore> thanks
<roflbox> this is not specific to xubuntu, but what is a good rdp client for linux?
<xucore> Hello @brainwash. FYI, found the issue for mini.iso install. it is a bug in launchpad. one must install whoopsie, apport and policy-1-kit then do the apt-get install xubuntu-core^
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<xucore> Just wanted to let you know and not sure if there is somewhere it should be posted to perhaps help others.
<xucore> sorry unit193, did i stomp on your thread?
<Unit193> That doesn't make sense why those would need to be installed first, before the task.
<xucore> do you want to see the bug report. sorry new here, had a convo with brainwash earlier
<Unit193> Please, yes.
<Unit193> I'll read backlog, may help. :P
<xucore> from mini.iso the tasksel would not install it would fail and hang the machine
<xucore> yes please i don have it all handy here
<xucore> I got the same with the vivid-server-ppc64el.iso . The main point is that polkitd is not running. So a workaround for now is to install first policykit-1 and then other things. I'm digging more to found why the polkitd daemon doesn't get triggered.
<xucore> sorryu
<xucore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1436448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436448 in apport (Ubuntu) "Error messages while installing apport package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xucore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1443653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1443653 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 15.04 - Failed installation of ubuntu-desktop package (whoopsie package)" [Undecided,New]
<xucore> at any rate, installed the packages as suggested and was able to successfully install xubuntu core from mini.iso
<Unit193> Annnnnd with that I removed everything I said, never tried on ppc.  By default, policykit-1 is installed with xubuntu-core, but I'd think that may be a difference.  We've only really tried amd64 and i386.
<Unit193> The deps should be the same, but...
<xucore> I am not on powerpc, amd64 but was working in virtualbox guest with 14.04 host
<Alina-malina> ah i am installing a xubuntu on my machine, but looks like i should install 64bit version now, i just realize it
<xucore> @--> Unit193. Hello, was there any information or test you would like with regard to apt-get -d install xubuntu-core^ to a amd64mini.iso in a virtualbox install? I just did it again to verify which action fixed the problem for me.
<xucore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11119131/
<Alina-malina> ah looks like i have to install this again :-/
<xucore> sorry, should not be a -d in the command.
<Unit193> xucore: Nope, no idea.  Never saw that one.  Well, other than the workaround of course.
<xucore> ok, would there be any place in particluar to post what worked for me in case someone else runs across it?
<xucore> Ok, I just did this a couple times to make sure. if there is any interest or someone comes across it again, perhaps they can be made available http://paste.ubuntu.com/11119456/
<xucore> no need for whoopsie or apport, that was a wrong trail. Thanks for the help and all you guys do.
<Unit193> Heh, well glad you got it.
<Executioner> is there a program like WinDirStat for windows, but for linux and in console?
<xubuntu45w> hi guys, can somebody help me?
<xubuntu45w> how can i setup a user to login at boot with no password?
#xubuntu 2015-05-14
<williebuntu> Hello! I was wondering if there was a way to uninstall apps, directly through the Applications Menu in Xubuntu by right clicking, somewhat like the option to uninstall in the Unity desktop. Is there a way to enable this?
<xubuntu60w> i cant download google crome......any help would be helpful.....
<bazhang> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html xubuntu60w
<xnox> heya
<xnox> i've upgraded to xubuntu from unity on 15.04
<xnox> somehow i get xscreensaver instead of light locker....
<xnox> how can i use light-locker without any screensavers?
 * xnox wants to display to turn off to save power and upon activation just see the light-locker
<cfhowlett> xnox, xcreensaver is known to conflict with light-dm.  xfce.org recommends removing xscreensaver as of 14.04
<xnox> ok, removed, now what? logout/login?
<xubuntu60w> correction.....i cant install crome.....
<cfhowlett> xnox, yep
<bazhang> !info crome
<cfhowlett> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package crome does not exist in vivid
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in vivid
<bazhang> xubuntu60w, the google one is cHrome
<bazhang> xubuntu60w, and I just gave you the link
<bazhang> did you mean chromium
<xnox> hm, the transitions are bed
<xnox> e.g. i see a lot of sreen flicker between desktop -> locked transition
<Unit193> Using late locking?
<xnox> ?
<xnox> light locker yes
<brainwash> xnox: light-locker has some drawbacks, mainly due to the VT switch when locking the screen
<Unit193> Late locking was supposed to help with some of that, I don't use it though so can't say.
<DomiX> hi
<DomiX> my xubuntu 15.04 does not correctly with kernel 3.19.0-17, I only see a black screen (after 10mintues) but I boot in recovery mode then proceed the start it boots correctly, any idea ?
<DomiX> after removing "quiet splash" and adding "nomodeset" in grub I can boot but the display does not use all screen size
<bekks> DomiX: Thats expected, since you have to install the correct graphics drivers now.
<DomiX> I see in additional driver, there is an unknow device, I just select it to use intel-microcode
<DomiX> brb
<DomiX> bekks, I do not understand why it worked before like a charm
<bekks> We dont know what you have done after "it worked like a charm".
<DomiX> installing intel-microcode did not resolve issue
<bekks> intel-microcode isnt a graphics driver.
<DomiX> update software
<bekks> Updated which software? Which GPU do you have?
<DomiX> using linux 3.19.0-15 works
<bekks> Thats a kernel. Not a graphics driver.
<DomiX> yes but using the actually linux 3.19.0-17 do not work
<bekks> What "does not work" about it?
<DomiX> I only have a black screen
<bekks> Because you are lacking a graphics driver.
<bekks> Thats what I said above.
<bekks> Which GPU do you have?
<DomiX>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<DomiX> from lspci
<bekks> So you actually see a graphical environment?
<DomiX> yes but only if I set nomodeset in grub
<bekks> Yes, thats required.
<DomiX> xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<DomiX> 2:2.99.917-1~exp1ubuntu2.1
<DomiX> reading /var/log/apt/history.log, last package updated was linux-*-.3.19.0-17
<DomiX> http://pastebin.com/dM2JTCca
<brainwash> DomiX: 3.19.0-17.17 is only available in -proposed. if you encounter some regression with this version, please file a bug report
<DomiX> dunno what is -proposed
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<DomiX> I don't remember selecting something like this
<brainwash> but you did end up with a pre-release update
<DomiX> too bad :(
<DomiX> it's enabled vivid-proposed
<brainwash> bug 1453593
<ubottu> bug 1453593 in linux (Ubuntu) "3.19.0-17 freeze" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453593
<brainwash> bug 1453542
<ubottu> bug 1453542 in linux (Ubuntu) "15.04 with 3.19.0-17 kernel boot failure" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453542
<DomiX> indeed it sounds like the same bug
<DomiX> I'm running an old laptop and there is no more bios upgrade
<brainwash> first, you should revert to version -16
<DomiX> how ? in grub ?
<brainwash> purge -17 and reinstall -16 if necessary
<DomiX> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-17-generic ?
<brainwash> I guess so. Did you disable the -proposed repository?
<brainwash> otherwise -17 may be reinstalled automatically
<DomiX> yes
<simpleuser> Hi there. My alt tab is quite slow… Do you have the same problem?
<brainwash> simpleuser: in 15.04?
<DomiX> brainwash, let me try a reboot, brb
<simpleuser> brainwash: yes
<brainwash> simpleuser: disable window previews in settings manager > window manager tweaks > last tab
<brainwash> generating the previews for the alt tab switcher can be slow sometimes
<brainwash> especially if you have many windows open
<DomiX> brainwash, it works as expected now, thx :)
<simpleuser> brainwash: Thanks!
<brainwash> great :)
<brainwash> awesome :D
<simpleuser> A bit better
<simpleuser> Still a bit slow, but much better ;)
<simpleuser> Actually it's quite random. Strange.
<LambdaFox> hello, xubuntu
<LambdaFox> i have a question about using xubuntu-core install
<LambdaFox> on ubuntu 14.04 LTS will xubuntu-core^ install xfce 4.10 or 4.12 components?
<cfhowlett> LambdaFox, pretty sure it'll be 4.10 as that's what's current in 14.04.2, but I could be wrong.
<LambdaFox> that was my guess also.  can the xubuntu dev ppa be used to update it?
<LambdaFox> web upd8 says it only works for full xubuntu
<cfhowlett> LambdaFox, with PPA?  presumably.
<LambdaFox> i am hoping ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12 will work tho
<LambdaFox> has anyone tried it?
<cfhowlett> no idea.  perhaps you can be the pioneer and write it up!
<LambdaFox> i have a post in ubuntu forums.  no one seems to know.  look there for follow up lol
<cfhowlett> LambdaFox, that would seem to indicate you're looking at the final frontier.
<brainwash> LambdaFox: xubuntu-core is not available for 14.04
<LambdaFox> installing minimal install iso for 14.04, there is no "xubuntu minimal" software selection
<LambdaFox> letting the install proceed and getting to the initial prompt, apt errors trying to find ubuntu-re
<LambdaFox> oops ubuntu-core
<LambdaFox> installing software-properties-common results in the same
<xangua> xubuntu minimal¿
<holstein> LambdaFox: you can just install xfce
<xangua> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<drc> Using enigmail+thunderbird (in 15.04) brought up the following https://i.imgur.com/cIuDBBZ.png . gnupg2 is in the repos.  Has anyone replaced gnupg 1.4.18 with gnupg2?  Does one "replace" (delete and add) or simply add?  Any known "gotchas"?
<brainwash> drc: you can install both
<drc> danke
<drc> It'll be interesting to see if t-bird+engmail+gnupg2 will automagically integrate.
<brainwash> you will have to point it to the gnupg2 executable
<drc> Actually it looks like it did automagically find gnupg2  https://i.imgur.com/k35KFvN.png
<drc> and the warning no longer appears.
<puff> I'm on xubuntu 14.04 LTS, XFCE. I hit some sort of hot key and now a) my desktop is slightly larger than my screen, b) when I move my mouse around, the desktop image (wndows, everything) moves shifts around in the opposite direction.
<brainwash_> puff: Alt + scroll wheel
<puff> brainwash_: Ah, thanks!
<puff> brainwash_: Man that was annoying!
<brainwash_> puff: most users discover this feature by accident :)
<LambdaFox> i installed the components of xfce and was able to update them using the dev ppa woo hoo.  i will update my progress today on my forums post...
<itpan> Hey guys, I'm running an older unsupported version of xubuntu (been on the shelf a while) and I'd like to upgrade it to a supported release. Any way I can do that without doing a reinstall with an ISO? I keep getting 'cannot contact server' messages when I try to update anything
<bazhang> what version
<itpan> How do I check exactly? I have console window open but I don't know too much about those type commands
<itpan> raring ringtail?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<bazhang> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<itpan> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> the last link if you wish to do it all online
<itpan> ok, so it is possible to do this without downloading a new ISO? I can cahnge the sources list?
<itpan> where do I find sources.list?
<itpan> i get an upgrade option and then it vanishes o.o
<itpan> I type root password, click accept, then upgrade and a window pops up and then vanishes
<drc> itpan: it's in /etc/apt/
<drc> now that I think about it it't in 15.04...not sure in 13.04, but it's bount to be somewhere in /etc :)
<itpan> i'm going to take it from 13.04 ro 13.10 and past I guess haha.
<drc> Interesting that the instructions don't say, maybe it changes from version to version?
<itpan> update just errors out with: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'window_main
<itpan> saying upgrade failed and there may be a network
<drc> itpan: It's going to be a pain to upgrade from 13.04 (assuming you solve this problem)  Is there any reason that you <can't> dl and install a new iso?  It would be so much easier :)
<itpan> it'd just take freaking ages to download
<itpan> I was hoping to skip the hassle of download, burn, and then install over just hitting update and leaving it alone for a few hours
<drc> It will take "freaking ages" to upgrade also.
<drc> itpan: now way...you'
<drc> ll have to upgrade to 13.10, then upgrade to 14.04, then.....
<drc> IN this case, I really would spend the time dl'ing...that way you should avoid all the :gotcha's" that might pop up.
 * drc notes his eye/finger coordination is off today :(
<drc> itpan: You could also try the new xubuntu-core (~600mgb)...more work at the end adding and configuring, but less time dl'ing.
<drc> http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/  try the iso linked at the bottom.
<drc> or, if dl'ing time is really that big a problem, you can try the mini-iso linked...but I'd suggest that only if you're sure you know what you're doing (no disrespect intended).
<tj88> hello
<tj88> I'm right now installing xubuntu, and followed a link i got in the installer. Can anyone tell me how to to find this chat back after installation?
<krytarik> tj88: It's #xubuntu on Freenode.
<drc> Use pidgin (It's the default app) + what krytarik said.
<tj88> ok, thanks
<tj88> I'll be back after installation :D
<tj88> hello everyone
<tj88> I've found the chat back :)
<tj88> Well, now my question... I have a problem with my screen resolution. On my other computer I could solve it with the xrandr command, but on this computer i got no response when i enter that in terminal
<tj88> does anybody know how i can find the right resolution for my notebook and apply it?
<tj88> does anyone know where to start looking for a solution?
<drc> tj88: I have never had any resolution problems so I have no real help to give, but I'd start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution   If you already know all this, sorry :)
<tj88> well, than i still need the xrandr outcome... if i put that in the terminal, i get this:
<tj88> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<tj88> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<tj88> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<tj88>    640x480        73.0*
<tj88> thanks anyway, I'll take another look on the web... who knows there has been posted something new meanwhile
<tj88> have a good day/evening/night whatever part of the world you may be
<tj88> bye
<xubuntu68w> I am disepointed for this bug still is not fixed the last year(s). I belev that e new version fixed this bug. Will it be fixed in an update ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1319187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319187 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Display settings window appears when adjusting screen brightness (fglrx driver)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WolfpupL> i need some help with getting x11vnc to work on my laptop that had been upgraded to 15.04 from 14.04
<WolfpupL> i had it running and even auto starting on the laptop when xubuntu 14.04 was installed but after the upgrade i can't get x11vnc to autostart and i have done every thing that i hade doen orginaly
<koegs> WolfpupL: how did you do it originally?
<WolfpupL> i had folowed an article for setting it up that i have found on the web but i followed those same steps but it will not auto start on 15.04
<WolfpupL> here is the article -> https://prismsoul.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/installing-and-configuring-x11vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<koegs> i think this no longer works because of systemd
<WolfpupL> is there a work around to get it working as i want to use my laptop remotelt and do not want to have to start x11vnc everytime i turn on the laptop
<koegs> i am using xinetd now http://unquietwiki.blogspot.be/2012/03/another-way-to-use-vnc-with-ubuntu.html
<De> hi all. i have installed MAME but it does not open. don't know why. anyone knows and can help, plz?
<WolfpupL> koegs if im only acceing my lapttop via my local network do i need the -enablehttpproxy or the flags = IPv6 ?
<De> how-to update from 14.04 to 15.04 on terminal?
<WolfpupL> i made me a usb loader to do that
<WolfpupL> Koegs that did not work either
<WolfpupL> i just rebooted my laptop and no vnc connection is active
<koegs> WolfpupL: can you connect via vnc?
<WolfpupL> nope
<WolfpupL> ill have to goto the laptop and manualy start the servce
<WolfpupL> ok this is weird i just loged into my laptop after manualy starting x11vnc and i got this here in Hexchat * Servicing ident request from 192.168.1.103 as Wolfpup
<WolfpupL> and the vnc viewer has a black screen
<koegs> WolfpupL: this is what i us http://paste.ubuntu.com/11136953/
<WolfpupL> koegs i just rebooted my laptop and it is aotu loged into the settings but x11vnc is not active
<koegs> WolfpupL: with xinetd x11vnc does not run all the time
<WolfpupL> i need it to run all the time
<koegs> it is only started if somebody connects on port 5900
<WolfpupL> and i have a vnc viewer that connects via that port but i get a connection refused message in the viewer
<WolfpupL> and even if i try to reconnect i still get the message
<Guest27653> well someone put in a suggestion of "always combine, hide labels" like you can in windows 7 and i guess ubuntu unity can i guess tho it has that dumb bar at the top okay thanks bye
<koegs> WolfpupL: hm, make sure that xinetd runs and that you have that file /etc/xinetd.d/x11vnc
<koegs> and maybe check /var/log/x11vnc.log
<WolfpupL> there is not /var/log/x11vnc.log
<koegs> then x11vnc wasnt even started by xinetd
<genii> ew inetd
<koegs> will try that :D
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#Have_x11vnc_start_automatically_via_systemd_in_any_environment_.28Vivid.2B-.29
<koegs> works for me
<WolfpupL> that did not work either for me
<koegs> then you are really doing something wrong
<koegs> do you have /home/USERNAME/.vnc/passwd or is your x11vnc-passwd file located somewhere else?
<WolfpupL> iit is etc/x11vnc.password
<WolfpupL> woops it is spelled wrong
<WolfpupL> koegs i just found an article that has a comment that indicates that the normal(that way i had been doing x11vnc) had been nullified in version15.04
#xubuntu 2015-05-15
<xubuntu48w> how do i turn of the screesaver on xubuntu 14, peeps pls?
<dodeluser> hello. how can I remove certain items from xfce menu. if you look here http://snag.gy/sA8t2.jpg     I want to remove the items "file manager, webbrowser, terminal emulator"
<dodeluser> via config files.. I have these 4 files that I can edit, which are saved under /home/username/.config/menus/
<dodeluser> gnome-applications.menu
<dodeluser> gnome-flashback-applications.menu
<dodeluser> xfce-applications.menu
<dodeluser> xfce-settings-manager.menu
<dodeluser> But I cannot find where to delete those entries
<El_Presidente> hello, i updated two weeks ago to xubuntu 15.04 and since then the login into my user takes ages till i can use the desktop. i have a pretty decent system with an ssd and xubuntu 14.10 was on that particular spot extremely fast
<brainwash> El_Presidente: can you describe the time frame until the desktop is usable in more detail? is the wallpaper only visible? did other elements like the panel load immediately?
<El_Presidente> the top bar is almost immedately visible
<El_Presidente> the background is grey
<El_Presidente> it takes then about 10 seconds till the background and the icons appear
<El_Presidente> also the xubuntu start button acts very delayed till the wallpaper / icons appear
<brainwash> El_Presidente: you could run "killall xfdesktop" and see how much time it takes to reload the desktop
<El_Presidente> okay will do
<brainwash> and look at the session log file ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<El_Presidente> its there instantly
<brainwash> ok
<El_Presidente> do you want a pastebin of the file?
<brainwash> I guess
<brainwash> oh, one important step in the debug progress is to check if the strange behavior is reproducible with the guest session (or a new user account)
<El_Presidente> ok i will check that asap
<brainwash> you've upgraded to a newer release, so you are reusing an older user account most likely
<El_Presidente> indeed
<El_Presidente> hmm it seems the logfile rotation grabbed my log file in this moment
<El_Presidente> i will test with a new user first
<El_Presidente> brb
<brainwash> alright
<El_Presidente> well the new user has its desktop icons almost immediately there
<El_Presidente> and my other account takes the 10 seconds
<brainwash> could be something in your ~/.config/autostart
<El_Presidente> brainwash, http://pastebin.com/SJS0MpAD this is the old startxfce4
<brainwash> or maybe the result of restoring the previous session on session start
<brainwash> (settings manager > session and startup > session > clear cache)
<El_Presidente> well there are no windows open or so
<El_Presidente> but i can give it a try
<El_Presidente> brb
<El_Presidente> well that was notably faster
<El_Presidente> still not as fast as the pristine account
<El_Presidente> but ok
<brainwash> take a look at settings manager > session and startup > startup apps
<El_Presidente> i make a screen
<brainwash> you can also rename ~/.config/xfce4 to reset your Xfce specific settings, and see if this helps
<El_Presidente> its not much in there
<El_Presidente> xfwm4  / thunar / xfce4-panel / xfsettingsd / xfdesktop / energieverwaltung / pulseaudio
<brainwash> from the session tab?
<El_Presidente> yes
<brainwash> and the startup applications tab?
<El_Presidente> now i will upload both ...
<El_Presidente> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=7d0b87-1431686057.png
<El_Presidente> it looks pretty standard for me
<brainwash> it does
<El_Presidente> well the delay is now at 2 seconds
<El_Presidente> that is tolerable for me
<brainwash> yeah, the difference may be result of you having many desktop icons or panel plugins added to your panel or something like that
<El_Presidente> could be
<El_Presidente> thank you for your time brainwash
<El_Presidente> :)
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<knob> Good morning everyone!!
<redraw> hey
<redraw> it would be nice if network manager indicator icon tells you there's no internet
<drc> redraw: Actually, it does.  I just disconnected my (wired) connection and the indicator icon changed from a bright white to dull grey, Plugged it back in and it returned to the origibal white.
<drc> This presumes one is using the default icoon set, of course.
<redraw> drc, mm yes
<redraw> but
<redraw> in wireless connection I may be connected to a router
<redraw> and because router is working, and I am connected to a LAN, it shows as connected
<drc> So what you want is to be told that "the router" is not connected?
<redraw> yes = no internet on the machine
<drc> So, if one is connected to an "intra"net and not a "inter"net, it will show the connection as down?
<redraw> well, maybe another color, not as down
<redraw> windows shows an alert inside the icon when this happens, which isn't fully right as you point if you are connected to an intranet
<redraw> but, using another color could be an option.
<drc> Put it in the widh list
<drc> s/widh/wish/
<drc> or...code it yourself and submit it.
<redraw> i'll write it on the wish list
<redraw> where does it live?
<redraw> i'll code it write now if i knew.
<drc> No idea...I <think> one can file a bug report and label it as "wish".  Think, mind you.
<drc> Not a bad idea...there have been times I could have used something like this.
<drc> redraw: FYI, what you are looking at is "network-manager-gnome 0.9.10.1-0ubuntu4", so I'm not sure whether you'd have to talk to 1) ubuntu or 2) gnome.
<redraw> i haven't talked yet
<redraw> so that's the package
<redraw> do you mean that is the package to make the request, or you are saying that what I am saying is already implemented?
<redraw> @drc
<drc> 1) yes, 2) no.
<redraw> ok
<drc> redraw: You might as on #xubuntu-devel as to the correct way and place to file-the-bug/make-the-request...they'd probably know.
<drc> s/as/ask/
<redraw> ok, thanks!
<drc> You misht nort get an immediate answer, but soon or later someone will know and answer (probably :)
<drc>   sudo fingers-learn-how-to-type :(
<redraw> that isn't fixed with regex :p
<drc> For me, it's not fixed with anything.
<redraw> xD
<eatmyid> Hello.
<eatmyid> Just about to d/l & try xubunu, is there any reason not to choose 15.04?
<pleia2> eatmyid: I recommend reading the release announcement and deciding for yourself: http://xubuntu.org/news/15-04-release/
<drc> eatmyid: Unless you have a problem with any of the Known Issues listed in the link pleia2 gave you, nope, no reason not to...has worked flawlessly for me since Beta 1.
<eatmyid> Ya, can't see any problems. Does 14.03 have the same pkg versions/updates, inc xfce 4.12?
<pleia2> only 15.04 has 4.12 supported by default, 14.04 and 14.10 do not (there is no 14.03)
<drc> You mean 14.04?  Nope, 15.04 has xfce 4.12, not 4.10
<eatmyid> ;) my mistake.
<eatmyid> 14.04
<drc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu should give you more information.
<drc> and http://xfce.org/download/changelogs/4.12 for the updates in xfce 4.12
<eatmyid> Ok 15.04/4.12 it is then.
<eatmyid> TY all.
<drc> np, enjoy
<eatmyid> Is there no checksum for 15.04?
<brainwash> eatmyid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<eatmyid> thanks brainwash
<parsnip> is there a way to see all workspaces?
<parsnip> like zoom out to an overview?
<Unit193> Well, xfdashboard can do that...
<parsnip> hmm, thank you. i was hoping something a little more minimal like https://i.ytimg.com/vi/TpVFQJqQ9nQ/hqdefault.jpg
<parsnip> xfdashboard looks more like gnome 3 dealy.
<bynarie> has anyone here installed nvidia-349 on xubuntu 15.04 successfully???
<bynarie> everytime i do, it crashes the whole system and cant get to a shell or anything
<drc> bynarie: Have you tried -349 on any other distros, and did it work (if so, what version of the kernel were they using?)?
<drc> bynarie: What version of the kernel are you using with 15.04, .15 or .16?
<bynarie> well i was originally using the stock 3.19 kernel with xubuntu 15.04, tried nvidia349.. no go
<bynarie> only ubuntu, no other distros
<drc> bynarie: Does the 340 kernel that xubuntu lists in Additional Drivers work?
<bynarie> hm.. mine does not have a 340
<bynarie> i got 4 - 346.xx
<bynarie> and right now im running kernel 4.0.1
<drc> Must be the kernel4 :)
<bynarie> yea, but i have also tried with the stock 3.19
<bynarie> still didnt work =[
<drc> with the stock .16 kernel I get 2 340's , tested and updates.
<bynarie> hm
<bynarie> oh well ill figure it out
<drc> No idea then, sorry
<bynarie> im only trying to change because of the bug where the cursor disappears at top of screen
<bynarie> have you heard of this?
<bynarie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-346/+bug/1440012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440012 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 (Ubuntu) "The cursor disappears on the top of the screen" [High,Triaged]
<drc> nope, and I don't see that behavior on my box.
<drc> but then I use -340-updated.
<bynarie> are you using the standard repos for nvidia drivers?
<drc> yes
<bynarie> oh my bad.. i do have a 340
<bynarie> ill switch and see if that makes a difference
<bynarie> what would be the difference between the 340-updates and 340
<drc> TBH, not sure, but I've always gone with updated and never had a problem..
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> ill give it a shot.. thanks
<drc> bynarie: so what you're going to try is kernel4+nvidia-340-something?
<bynarie> yes
<drc> let us know?
<bynarie> i will
<bynarie> one sec
<bynarie> well i was actually able to install 349
<bynarie> BUT if i run apt-get upgrade, some reason when i reboot my system crashes
<nomic> upgrade upgrades version # of your system
<nomic> ubuntu version #
<bekks> nomic: No it doesnt ;)
<nomic> ok
<bekks> do-release-upgrade upgrades the version of your ubuntu, update fetches repository content files, upgrade installs upgrades of installed packages, and dist-upgrade does the same, but more safely.
<nomic> i see
<nomic> DIST. upgrade
<nomic> ok tyvm
<Ricky_> hey, I'm trying to define the a button-up action for the system shortcuts. is that actually possible?
<Ricky_> and is there any chance, that the shortcut-bug for input methods are going to be fixed in near future? I was trying ubunto about > 6 years ago and it also didn't work back then :/
<xubuntu42w> hi, why does xubuntu not support mtp by default?
<xubuntu42w> I have permission problems with mtp support on xubuntu. I need help.
<bazhang> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1 (vivid), package size 101 kB, installed size 472 kB
<bazhang> try that, never mind the description
#xubuntu 2015-05-16
<hr49> Hello. I am having difficulty changing the width of text beneath icons on the desktop using Xubuntu 15.04. I edited my .gtkrc-2.0 to include `XfdesktopIconView::cell-text-width-proportion' and changed its value, but nothing about my desktop layout changed after I issued `killall xfdesktop' or even restarted the computer. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
<INeedYourHelp> Can anyone help me fix "boot device not found" error?
<drc> on what? USB...HDD...?
<bynarie> have u checked ur bios settings to see whats booting first
<bynarie> and secondly try boot repair iso
<INeedYourHelp> Ive tried the boot repair iso and it doesn't boot
<bynarie> in bios there should be a priorities section for your hard drive
<INeedYourHelp> None of the distros boot except for Super Grub2 Disk
<INeedYourHelp> Yes, im there
<INeedYourHelp> I have OS boot manager last
<INeedYourHelp> Secure Boot disabled
<bynarie> so u already have the OS installed correct?
<bynarie> set the first priority to whatever HD/partition has the bootloader
<INeedYourHelp> Yes i have xubuntu installed but because my efi partition is deleted, i cant boot into xubuntu
<bynarie> then i have no idea
<bynarie> just reinstall
<INeedYourHelp> Thats part of the issue too. None of the distros boot. The only thing that boots is Super Grub2
<INeedYourHelp> Not even Gparted iso boots
<bynarie> are u using an nvidia video card?
<INeedYourHelp> Nope
<INeedYourHelp> Im just giving up on this
<INeedYourHelp> Thanks anyway
<bynarie> goto #ubuntu
<bynarie> u might be able to get better help
<INeedYourHelp> That's where i started first but I'll try again
<nguyen> xubuntu is kinda sluggish
<vrkalak> nguyen, my xubuntu-15.04 is quick
<nguyen> I am on xubuntu 14.04,
<nguyen> kernel 3.16.0-30 generic
<nguyen> 1gb ram
<vrkalak> nguyen, the 1Gb of RAM is sluggish not the OS
<nguyen> I cant change the ram on my laptop
<nguyen> so I guess I 'll have to stick with this 1gb ram laptop for now
<vrkalak> i guess -
<nguyen> can you suggest me a laptop that is cheap, like within US$100-150
<nguyen> cause I dont have a lot of money
<Pigpen_> i downloaded the installer and install xubuntu and then it complains i need to start kernel first
<Pigpen_> i don't understand why it pretends to install it and does not?
<Pigpen_> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/#lts
<Pigpen_> 64bit systems
<Pigpen_> is that not an installer?
<Pigpen_> do i need to use dvd or cd installation?
<Pigpen_> well putting it on usb and installing does not work so if you want to install that don't
<Pigpen_> i wasted 3 hours with that
<xubuntu02w> Hello! Anyone here?
<knome> no, we're all hiding
<xubuntu02w> I am working in ROS Hydro, and the package in question is only supported in Ubuntu 12.04 . Now I'd like to install Xubuntu 12.04 but it seems that it reached the end of life. Is there any way where I can still download the last version of Xubuntu 12.04? I can't seem to find it
<xubuntu02w> Lol, nice timing
<knome> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.4/release/
<knome> the core packages (which are shared with ubuntu) will still get updates, anything xubuntu-related/specific won't, so on that front you are own your own and run the release at your own risk
<xubuntu02w> I understand
<xubuntu02w> Thanks a lot :)
<knome> i'm sure there are ways to get the package working in later versions too, but you should ask the developers for your application for that
<knome> (it's even possible that the said package works for later versions too...)
<xubuntu02w> By the way, isn't the 12.04.05 the last version?
<xubuntu02w> Xubuntu 12.04.4
<xubuntu02w> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/precise/daily/current/
<knome> xubuntu didn't release .5
<xubuntu02w> Oh, I see
<xubuntu02w> Thanks knome
<knome> np
<xubuntu02w> Hmm, I have some doubts concerning Xfce.. I am running Ubuntu 12.04, and I was told to install Xfce to run things smoother. When I check some install guides, they all tell me to run this code
<xubuntu02w> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10
<xubuntu02w> which gives me this error: Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.08) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<xubuntu02w> I already tried looking for the problem , but no success
<xubuntu02w> Any clues?
<xubuntu86i> hi all
<brainwash> xubuntu02w: the Xfce 4.10 PPA is gone now that Xubuntu 12.04 is not supported anymore
<eatmyid> Hello again.
<Walliski> Hi
<eatmyid> So installation went well \0/ but I was reading about some settings re ubuntu/amazon/canonical-diagnostics & how to turn them off.
<eatmyid> Tho can't find em, is this not valid on xubuntu?
<brainwash> eatmyid: only valid for Ubuntu with the Unity desktop environment
<eatmyid> ok, that's good.
<drc> eatmyid: You have to be careful with articles written about "ubuntu".  Xubuntu is basically the xfce DE on top of Ubuntu (minus the unity DE). If you are looking for info on, say, the kernel, articles about ubuntu should be helpful.  On the other hand, as you have found out, articles about ubuntu that are unity-centric won't do you much good.
<drc> It's a learning process to know what to rely on.
<eatmyid> Yes its all pretty new, wasn't sure to which degree xubuntu was attached to ubuntu.
<drc> at the hip :)
<drc> but the arms and legs are seperate :)
<eatmyid> Was surprised to have to go to ubuntu website for xubuntu md5 hash.
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<xangua> ubuntu is ubuntu
<holstein> same sources.. you can add everything that is in xubuntu into stock ubuntu, for example.. or the other way around..
<xubuntu67w> Hello, I'm new to linux entirely and am having an issue with my Xubuntu desktop - it won't load.
<xubuntu67w> After logging it, the only visible element on my desktop is the taskbar (which is only displaying the time)
<xubuntu67w> I cannot right click on the desktop, nor can I access the applications menu
<xubuntu67w> I have done little to the OS since installing yesterday (i've made appearance changes abd removed/installed my preferred softwar)e
<oiu> Is there a way to disable the Alt-1/2/3/etc. keys switching tabs in Terminal?
<Unit193> Yep, in Preferences => Advanced
<xubuntu67w> Is ubuntu core essentially an equivalent to 15.04, without the pre-installed software?
<oiu> Unit193: Does this require me to restart the terminal or anything?
<oiu> Unchecking everything didn't change it.
<Unit193> oiu: You hit disable on both?  You could try restarting the terminal, but I don't believe that's needed.  Been too long since I did that though.
<oiu> I did, and I will in a moment.
<oiu> Unit193: No change.
<win95> Is xubuntu's / Xfce's development digressing?
<ObrienDave> most likely not
<knome> win95, what's the real question?
<win95> Looking to use xubuntu as a full-time OS and do not want to be limited with consistent updates / support in the future (do to lack of funding / development)
<win95> *due to
<knome> well, both xubuntu and xfce are worked on by volunteers, so if you are looking for something that will have absolutely guaranteed updates, you should look for paid alternatives...
<ObrienDave> main difference between *ubuntus is the DE not the core system
<win95> I see
<win95> Do most of you use xubuntu as a primary OS
<ObrienDave> i do
<knome> it's very likely that the majority in this channel do
<win95> I'm asking simply because I am new to linux and would like to make a switch from windows
<ObrienDave> i dual boot Xubuntu and *shudder* Win7
<win95> I am currently dual booting, but don't like it
<win95> I would like to try xubuntu core, but have had trouble installing it
<win95> I don't really know what I'm doing to be honest
<ObrienDave> at least you're honest about it :)
<knome> win95, i would install from the main ISO in that case
<win95> I tried installing the ISO provided by unit193.net (linked on the xubuntu website) and mounting to a USB stick using YUMI. However, when I restart my PC, the usb stick does not appear as a bootable device in BIOS
<win95> I'm currently on win 8.1
<knome> well, please note that the core ISOs aren't official yet
<knome> but it might be that your BIOS doesn't support booting from USB
<knome> or that you have done something wrong
<win95> I don't have a CD drive. I have installed xubuntu in the past from USB using the YUMI application
<Unit193> If it's 8.1, it should support it but it'll need UEFI and the amd64 image.
<win95> I mean, the only reason why I'm interested in xubuntu core is because I would prefer to install my own software as opposed to removing most of the preinstalled software
<Unit193> win95: If you are indeed switching from Windows, I'd recommend the usual Desktop ISOs, this is for more advanced usage.
<win95> alright
<knome> yes, xubuntu core isn't exactly the same as xubuntu without applications
<win95> ok, i see
<win95> In that case, I would likely benefit from the regular release
<knome> that would be at least a good starting point if you are new to linux
<win95> Any advice on whether or not I should install the LTS release of 15.04?
<win95> *or 15.04
<ObrienDave> 14.04 is LTS
<knome> depends on what you are looking for; LTS if you want maximum stability
<win95> Are the updates with 15.04 significant?
<knome> depends what's important to you...
<win95> I will do some more research and compare them in greater detail
<ObrienDave> and if you want to upgrade every 9 months or so
<knome> generally "yes", since it's one year newer than 14.04, but as i said, if you want maximum stability, you want LTS
<knome> it likely doesn't have anything you can't live without
<win95> despite being a lightweight OS, xubuntu will be able to handle running multiple applications, yes (i.e. large music library, photo / video editing software, and so on)?
<knome> win95, that's the point; the system uses less resources so more resources will be left for the tasks you do
<ObrienDave> yes, it's only a lightweight DE
<win95> does anyone run wine on xubuntu?
<win95> Is it buggy and should I avoid it?
<knome> it's an emulator, so it isn't perfect
<ObrienDave> i don't, but you can run WINE
<win95> The issue is, I'm a college student and so some windows applications may be necessary to use at some point
<knome> then you'll want to do research on if they will run with wine before you remove windows
<win95> ok
<knome> sometimes there are free alternative software, but definitely not always, especially when it's somebody else who tells you what you should use
<JuanMartin> Hi everyone! Nice to be here
<knome> hello
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<win95> yeah, i mean it seems a lot harder to find windows equivalent software on linux that provides the same features
<JuanMartin> I need some help... Im from Argentina (yes, where the football is a mess of people fighting LOL) and Im trying to setup an old PC of a client that has a VIA S3 UniChrome VGA controller. I Can't lower the screen resolution to 1024x768 because everytime I try to do it I get a black screen and X doesnt start again, even if I reboot the machine
<JuanMartin> I REALLY DONT WANT TO SET UP WINDOWS XP AGAIN
#xubuntu 2015-05-17
<GefilteFish> Can someone help me fix this "boot device not found 3f0" error? What I did was delete my EFI partition now I'm stuck with a bricked laptop with Xubuntu installed, but inaccessible. All the Linux distros I've tried on a LiveUSB won't boot. Super Grub2 Disk is the only exception but it's kind of useless. I can use it to get to Xubuntu's terminal though.
<nomic> you van still
<nomic> get the files off it by booting it from the live cd, mounting the drive
<nomic> copying files off
<nomic> it's bricked - but you can still mount the drive from the live cd (booted)
<nomic> by mounting the partition , to be able to reference it as a drive
<nomic> you havce ruined the installatin - all you need, is to get the files off it
<nomic> otherwise, just re-install
<nomic> if you can get to the terminal, you can still see the volume - you can still access your files
<nomic> EFI is to do with the BIOS , not the partition
<nomic> re-install
<GefilteFish> Ok thanks but how would i know the exact path to the files on my liveusb?
<nomic> maybe reset your bios to factory settings, if you have screwed that - either by playing around with it
<nomic> liveusb?  that is it's own environment - you need to mount your partition -t he drive
<nomic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78691/recovering-user-files-with-a-live-cd
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<GefilteFish> Im not really understanding. Are you saying to mount Xubuntu?
<nomic> you mount the drive, on your laptop
<nomic> using the instructions
<nomic> to "mount" is a command which enables you to make the files from another set of media, visible, from your current ubuntu copy
<nomic> it may even be visible on the desktop
<nomic> if you  (#1) - boot the pc with the "live" cd / usb
<nomic> bbl
<GefilteFish> Alright im gonna give it a try
<nomic> there is "ubuntu forums" - for support - leave messages etc - also search for topic "getting data back" "mounting drive from live cd"
<nomic> cos people are zombies on irc - not really paying attention - you automatically (on a topic like that) get pointers on the forums (very busy place)  http://ubuntuforums.org/
<GefilteFish> Do you know how to fix failed to fetch error in terminal?
<GefilteFish> Don't worry I'm not trying to be a zombie. I'm actually searching the internet too
<nomic> ud have to show the error "failed to fetch" - and what you are trying to do
<nomic> failed to fetch doesn't say a lot
<nomic> related to what - fetching what
<GefilteFish> Im trying to install grub
<GefilteFish> Im doing 'apt-get install grub'
<MisterMom> GefilteFish, are you using sudo ?
<GefilteFish> Yes i am
<MisterMom> ok
<GefilteFish> Im doing these 'iwconfig wlan0' commands and it shows that im connected to my wifi... But
<GefilteFish> Nothing
 * nomic would blank it, start again - how have you wrecked the boot
<nomic> these are not problems just of ubuntu - you would be able to wreck windows far more easily
<nomic> in actual fact - those sites were recommending the use of ubuntu (live), to recover windows
<nomic> because linux is a serious OS
<nomic> whereas windows is not
<GefilteFish> So do you have an answer to my failed to fetch question?
<GefilteFish> It's fine if you don't
<nomic> you offended now because I talked negatively about windows?
<nomic> i detect
<nomic> you did not ask a question
<nomic> bbl.
<GefilteFish> Be back later?
<nomic> yeah
<GefilteFish> Tbh windows is more user friendly
<sega> i just clicked the "arrange desktop icons" option in the context menu on the desktop and my icons dissapeared
<sega> I'm running 15.04
<sega> Any idea as to why this happened and how I can get them back?
<krytarik> sega: LP bug 1434959.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434959 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "XFCE desktop - system icons themselves arrange off the screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434959
<sega> I've got another question that hopefully someone can answer. I installed xubuntu via USB like 30 mins ago. I chose the option to delete all existing HDD contents and run xubuntu as my primary OS. However, when I reboot my PC, "windows boot manager" is still listed as a boot option in BIOS. Why is this still listed as an option?
<sega> thanks for the answers <krytarik> and <ubottu>
<GefilteFish> I FIXED IT
<nomic> good
<holstein> i found a way to address my uefi hardware..
<GefilteFish> Guys
<GefilteFish> How do you create an efi drive
<GefilteFish> Or better yet. What files go in the /boot/efi folder
<holstein> usually, the hardware manufacturer will have some specific requirements about what the hardware needs
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nomic> efi?
<nomic> isn't a drive
<nomic> efi is a bios security 'feature'
<holstein> mine is a partition..
<GefilteFish> I meant partition
<holstein> i didnt actually personally choose what went there.. i like the installer do what it needed
<GefilteFish> Ok i made it in gparted and gave it a boot flag
<holstein> and, with ubuntu 15.o4, it just "magically" did it
<GefilteFish> Holstein im trying to manually do it. I know that
<holstein> but, if i were going to blow windows out off this machine, and i might, i would just set the bios to legacy, and have the older setup im used to
<holstein> GefilteFish: sure.. its just that, the manufacturer, AFAIK, can have specific things the machine is "expecting"
<holstein> GefilteFish: im not sure that you and i are *allowed* to know what that is.. but i could be wrong
<holstein> im not sure that getting "signed" efi partition data like that is accepted is casual
<holstein> that is accepted*
<GefilteFish> ....
<holstein> you can also use #ubuntu, and may find more users with that type of hardware there
<holstein> whatever works in ubuntu for your hardware and that kernel should "just magically work" with xubuntu
<GefilteFish> I finally got into my OS but if i turn off my pc I'll be back at the "boot device not found 3f0 screen
<holstein> yup, i had lots of that, as well
<holstein> i ended up in a bios mode that boots both windows and ubuntu
<GefilteFish> Ok different question then. Is there a terminal command that reinstalls missing xubuntu files?
<holstein> not "magically"
<GefilteFish> Or a way to reinstall xubuntu from terminal
<holstein> GefilteFish: there are many ways to install files
<holstein> xubuntu? or xfce? or what?
<GefilteFish> Wow.
<GefilteFish> So can you actually help me or not
<GefilteFish> If you dont know how just say that.
<holstein> GefilteFish: a volunteer may be able to help here, sure.. you can also try #ubuntu, as i said, since, your issue is not xubuntu/xfce specific
<GefilteFish> I am on Xubuntu...
<holstein> GefilteFish: yup.. ubuntu running xfce, with a efi question.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu, and im not trying to kick you out of here, im just stating that you literally can be the only person runing xubuntu on that specific hardware
<holstein> could be, you can find another user with that hardware in #ubuntu, and *anything* related, will work in xubuntu.. kernel level, grub, etc.. its all the same
<GefilteFish> All im trying to figure out is what files go inside /boot/efi/ because mine is empty and im trying to rebuild my partition manually.
<holstein> GefilteFish: sure, and on mine, its specific to dell
<holstein> GefilteFish: and, the installer "just did it" for me.. otherwise, i would have had to ask dell, or bypass it in the bios, which also worked
<holstein> those are signed, for security.. its not something that can be causally made
<xubuntu11w> I was just reading an article on this website called the "easy linux tips project" and read this tip: "Never remove any application that's part of the default installation of Ubuntu"
<xubuntu11w> Is this true? I ask because I've removed most of the default software on xubuntu and replaced it with my preffered software
<holstein> you can alwasy do what you like
<holstein> but, i think if those are "beginner tips", then, since, all you do is free up a little hard drive space, and you can run into issues with things wanting to remove other things.. etc..
<xubuntu11w> The author notes that "When you remove a default application, you run a risk of seriously damaging the system."
<Hund> xubuntu11w: It's okay.
<xubuntu11w> I don't understand how removing default could pose a threat
<xubuntu11w> *default software
<Hund> It doesn't.
<xubuntu11w> ok, that's what i had assumed
<holstein> xubuntu11w: as i said, it can offer to remove other things.. thats all.. a beginner could run into issues
<xubuntu11w> I see
<xubuntu11w> Thanks
<voldieshorts> I cant stream any mp3 on ff, youtube seems to be working though
<voldieshorts> media cannot be decoded
<voldieshorts> seems like HTML5 cannot be parsed properly
<voldieshorts> *HTML5 audio
<xubuntu17wared> Hello, I'm trying to download TheBrain , but I'm told: the document was not utf-8 valid
<xubuntu35i> why does abiwordcome preinstalled instead of libreoffice?
<bazhang> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1 (vivid), package size 1315 kB, installed size 4757 kB
<xubuntu529> yooooooooooooooooooo
<xubuntu529> sup
<xubuntu529> the sky
<Walliski> Hi
<xubuntu529> wa$$up
<xubuntu529> bye
<Walliski> c ya
<Walliski> -_-'
<dreamon> want to use gnome-do shortkey Super+Space but it dont work .. think its already used.. but cannot find what it is.
<digitsm> hello
<digitsm> I have xubuntu 14.04.1
<digitsm> Both internal microphone and external microphone of my laptop doesn't work
<digitsm> What should I do?
<digitsm> Here is my audio setting: http://oi57.tinypic.com/xatc0l.jpg
<Chocolateraineu> Good afternoon, I'm having some issues with graphic driver
<Chocolateraineu> Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] RV350 [Radeon 9550]
<Chocolateraineu>            X.Org: 1.16.0 drivers: ati,vesa,radeon FAILED: fbdev Resolution: 1280x1024@0.0hz
<Chocolateraineu>            GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.5, 128 bits) GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 10.3.2
<Chocolateraineu> Can't change resolution/refresh rate, sometimes screen goes too yellow, quite weird.
<xubuntu70w> I want to remove the default app "mail reader," but if i do, the following items must also be removed: file manager for xfce, thunar extension for volummes managment, panel for xfce desktop environment, xfce terminal emulator, xfce desktop background, icons, and root, and verve (command line) plugin for xfce
<bazhang> are you tight on hdd space
<xubuntu70w> Some of those seem like necessary system plugins / apps, which is keeping me from clicking delete
<xubuntu70w> no i'm not
<bazhang> what will be used in lieu of that
<Unit193> How about not using whatever UI that is and just remove thunderbird then?
<xubuntu70w> Yeah I was planning on just using thunderbird, so I wanted to remove mail reader because it won't be used
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<xubuntu70w> Am I not making sense
<Unit193> What is 'mail reader'?
<xubuntu70w> Actually
<xubuntu70w> It's simply a shortcut to the default mail application
<xubuntu70w> my bad
<Unit193> So, you were trying to remove exo.
<xubuntu70w> I guess it serves the same function as the "internet" shortcut seen on context meenuus
<xubuntu70w> *menus
<xubuntu70w> If you right click on thee desktop aand go to applications, you should see "internet" and "mail reader" shortcuts at the top of the menu
<xubuntu70w> I don't need to use either of them, so I wanted to remove them from the software center. But it looks like you have to remove other system components/ apps as well.
<xubuntu70w> I don't know whether or not those apps I listed above are safe to remove
<elfy> what you are describing is not any different than the shortcuts elsewhere
<Unit193> How about you use a menu editor and remove them?
<elfy> removing firefox and thunderbird won'tafaik remove those menu entries
<Unit193> Mope.
<xubuntu70w> Let me try the menu editor
<xubuntu70w> menu editor works
<xubuntu70w> thanks, I used the "hide" option
<bazhang> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<xubuntu70w> Is there an easy way to configure the applications menu so that it has a different layout?
<xubuntu70w> For example, can I eliminate the shortcuts on the left side and simply have the menu show all of the applications in one consolidated list?
<xangua> you mean the classic menu¿
<xubuntu70w> yes
<xubuntu70w> Well, I didn't know that was an option, but I would like to try it
<xubuntu70w> Figured it out
<win95> Anyone know if you can modify or change the play/pause controls within the volume tab on panel?
<win95> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bbblw358ma5efnb/Screenshot_2015-05-17_17-20-24.png?dl=0
<win95> That link shows what I'm talking about (in the top right corner)
<knome> win95, not without changing the code
<win95> thanks knome
<win95> Where can I provide suggestions for future updates and changes?
<knome> in launchpad, the ubuntu bug tracker
<win95> alright, thanks again
<win95> I'm curious, how does software deletion differ from windows operating systems? Does the xubuntu file system organize software into program files like windows? For example, does libreoffice writer have a specific folder location in the file system which contains all of the software components?
#xubuntu 2016-05-16
<Majora320> choose de
<gdi2k> I have a server on which /home is full, so I would like to move some users to a new partition, /home2 - but when the home directory of the user is moved, XFCE does not load properly on login (missing panels, missing background, no task bar etc.). This indicates that there must be some static config files referencing /home/user - any idea which they would be so I can fix?
<roadrunneratwast> hey all.  i installed xubuntu virutal machine on vmware 11. when i click on the unity mode tab in vmware, i get the message The guest operating system does not have VMware Tools installed. -The guest operating system's resolution cannot be change.  any ideas?
<Ghostbexartx> install the guest support tools from VMWare?!
<roadrunneratwast> yeah.  i've done that a few times
<Ghostbexartx> hmm, should work....been awhile since I've used VMW,
<roadrunneratwast> ok
<roadrunneratwast> thanks
<xubuntu80o> hello there I have never used IRC before
<elky> you're doing fine so far. do you have a question?
<xubuntu80o> Not really, I am not sure exactly what this type of channel is for. I thought it was more like listening to what is new. i am downloading LTS 16 right now
<elky> sure you can just sit and watch. it is a channel for support questions, so usually people come here to ask things
<elky> there is a more general chat channel at #xubuntu-offtopic which is fairly social and not limited to xubuntu news though
<xubuntu80o> oh cool, I will have to remember that. Thanks I will look into the offtopic chat then.
<xubuntu80o> is the names I see to right of screen everyone that is logged into chat?
<elky> it is getting late in the US so it will probably be quiet until people wake up. the list of names are of people connected but they're not necessarily looking right now.
<xubuntu80o> ok. Did i read that correct that lts 16 does not come with media player?
<xubuntu80o> if so do you know why?
<elky> i don't know about that, sorry
<xubuntu80o> what kind of questions should or does one normally ask on this channel. Its nice to maybe get direct help with some stuff rather than google it for everything
<elky> ask what you like about xubuntu things, but there's no guarantee of an answer :)
<xubuntu80o> :) gotcha makes sense
<xubuntu80o> well where you from?
<krytarik> xubuntu80o: That's about a media *manager* though - we still have Parole as a universal player: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2015-November/010948.html
<xubuntu80o> oh k, so parole wasn't taken away. I never realized that xubuntu had a media *manager* to begin with. thank you I will look into it when i try it out. I actually use gmusicbrowser for mine. works really well to just keep track of music and play it
<xubuntu80o> krytarik is the freenode connection I am using a secure connection?
<krytarik> xubuntu80o: No - you can relog in via HTTPS though.
<xubuntu80o> how would I do that. I just pressed on the irc chat channel off of the xubuntu.org site?
<krytarik> xubuntu80o: https://webchat.freenode.net/
<xubuntu80o> oh so just add the "s" for ssl encryption... man that is a duh moment. thank you I will know for next time. Talk with you later hopefully
<xubuntu54w>  Hello, someone has solved the problem of access in xenial xerus ?? Sorry for my English (is very very bad)
<xubuntu54w> Sorry, the problem of WIFI
<xubuntu54w> someone online??
<HanZer0> hi
<HanZer0> I try to install a xubuntu on a "ultra netbook" from azus with native window 10. I can't find out a way to boot on usb key...
<eKode> so, my mouse pointer disappears after i lock my system and then unlock it
<eKode> what in the hell
<HanZer0> eKode, have you tried to switch between tty?
<eKode> no
<HanZer0> sometime it solve UI glitch
<eKode> i'll try it next time
<eKode> pretty annoying though
<eKode> it's not a major bug, it makes the system unusable
<eKode> minor*
<eKode> it's not a minor bug
<HanZer0> yeah
<HanZer0> ctrl+alt+f2 and then ctrl+alt+f7
<HanZer0> eKode: sometime I have some freeze with the mouse pointer that disapear of doesn't move at all.
<HanZer0> I workaround as mentioned above.
<eKode> HanZer0: no, it's moving
<eKode> because it highlights stuff
<eKode> but the pointer itself is invisible
<HanZer0> :/
<eKode> lol
<eKode> Negr0: that's offensive
<eKode> fs
<knome> eKode, it's a known bug, and if we knew "why", it would be much easier to fix...
<eKode> knome: fair enough
<eKode> is it really that hard to pinpoint the source of the problem?
<eKode> i googled the issue and it has apparently been a problem since 14.04
<eKode> it basically makes xubuntu unusable
<eKode> randomly having the mouse pointer disappear is a huge deal
<bizancio> Hello. I'm Using Xubuntu 15.10. When my battery is on low power I see the "Power Manager" pane saying "System is running on low power..." etc. And I have two options: Suspend the system and Shutdown the system.
<bizancio> But then I connect the power but the pane is still there. How can I close it?
<bizancio> Ops.. I just clicked on the pane and it dissapeared.. sorry, nevermind.
<jarnos> 16.04 does not boot. It just shows the logo and animation, but does not display the login screen. It used to work earlier.
<bekks> jarnos: BEfore you changed what exactly?
<jarnos> bekks, good question.
<jarnos> bekks, I do not remember exactly, but I think I did not change much anything.
<bekks> Must have been enough to break booting. :)
<jarnos> bekks, I suppose I have updated what was offered. I tried older kernel, but it was same thing with it. I wonder how can I check, what computer is doing while it stucks. I want to disable the splash screen at least temporarily.
<jcfp> jarnos: got similar symptoms booting my pc this morning, turned out to be systemd/udev that had suddenly started renaming network interfaces
<bekks> jarnos: So remove "quiet splash" from the kernel commandline in grub.
<jarnos> I disabled the splash screen in grub configuration. Now system boots to terminal.
<jcfp> had to kill that behaviour by modifying kernel cmdline in grub (adding "net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"), after that it was back to normal
<jcfp> don't know if your issue is the same though
<jarnos> jcfp, can it be seen in some log file?
<jcfp> 'ifconfig -a' shows all interface names, check for abnormalities; there would also be entries about renaming network interfaces in syslog
<jcfp> in my case it always was just plain eth0 and eth1, but this morning they renamed to something weird instead
<jarnos> jcfp, like enp5s1 or something?
<jcfp> yup, that's the one
<jarnos> jcfp, network is working fine in terminal anyway.
<jcfp> as I said before this may not be the same problem you're facing but the symptoms looked rather similar
<jcfp> my entire network setup is manual (i.e. no network-manager), so for me the sudden renaming was rather unwelcome
<jcfp> might be normal on other's systems for all I know
<cscf> Running Xubuntu 14.04 on an Asus Zenbook.  When I leave it alone with the screen closed, it should suspend, but when I come back, it's asking for a password to suspend.  What's the best way to fix this?
<jarnos> cscf, I have also seen this on 14.04. IIRC One way is to not use light-locker. Kill light-locker and disable it in autostarted applications in "session and startup". You may use e.g. xscreensaver, instead.
<cscf> jarnos, ok, I will try that.  Thanks!
<cscf> jarnos, Actually, you may have misread my question.  I want Xubuntu to ask for a password when it wakes, that's not a problem.  The problem is that the laptop never sleeps, because it's prompting the afk user for a password to suspend.
<jarnos> cscf, I know what you mean.
<cscf> jarnos, ok good.  So how would using a different screen locker change suspend permissions?
<jarnos> cscf, try disabling "Lock screen before sleep" in advanced tab of "Session and Startup" dialog. Then try to suspend. If it does not fail then, it has something to do with the locker.
<cscf> jarnos, going to XFCE menu and hitting suspend works fine.  It's only auto suspend that doesn't work.
<jarnos> cscf, oh, I have had problem with suspending using action buttons.
<xubuntu17w> Sound problem, speaker problem only, headphones and audio out work fine, lenovo m58p xubuntu, worked ok 14.04, with 15.10 noticed the speaker doesn't work anymore, no matter the settings. Any ideas?
<xubuntu17w> now using 16.04, same speaker problem as 15.10.
<cscf> xubuntu17w, perhaps it's muted in alsamixer?
<jarnos> bekks, jcfp  I had changed /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jcfp> so it was your own doing after all?
<jarnos> jcfp, yep
<jcfp> glad you figured it out though :p
<xubuntu17w> I don't think it is muted in alsamixer. when I pull up the sound settings and parole, i have sound but nothing from the speaker.
<jarnos> jcfp, yes, I found it by looking at dmesg.
<xubuntu17w> I got the machine to work with 14.04, by putting in headphones and then something retut.
<xubuntu17w> reset I mean, but I only get a pop and nothing.
<akis> hi all. does anyone know why "thunderbird's" and "notes" icon on indicator plugin is so small under 16.04, although under 14.04 where normal?
<Guest85776> anyone else have issues with sound from speakers?
<xubuntu214> ik kan geen adobe flashplayer downloaden, ik heb allles geprobeerd?
<xubuntu13w> Can someone please help me resolve an issue with mounting an iPhone?
<xubuntu13w> I receive this message: Error initializing camera: -7: I/O problem.
<xubuntu13w> I have in plugged in via USB.
<xangua> xubuntu13w: what ubuntu and iOS version?
<xubuntu13w> You know what, I tried another USB port and it worked.
<xubuntu13w> Not sure why it only works with 1 port.
<chuckmcm> Is there a way to "widen" the mouse capture window for window resizing? On my 2560 x 1140 monitors its about a pixel on either side of the border which is a REALLY small region
<xangua> Shift and middle clic
<xangua> Clic in the window border menu and select resize
<xangua> There's even a keyboard shortcut
<xubuntu28i> Bonsoir,
<sunstar> having a problem with 16.04 x64. during boot i get a message "A start job is running for Ubuntu live cd installer
<sunstar> with a counter / no limit
<sunstar> tried on 2 PCs
<sunstar> also tried downloading the iso and creating the usb on another pc
<zainka> hi, wanted to download torrent for xubuntu 64bit. This default to amd64 with no option to select i386, checked the 32bit download and THIS defaults to i386..... Are there no options for 64bit i386, only amd64??? Or have I missed something here
<xangua> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<flocculant> zainka: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/xenial/release/desktop/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<flocculant> works here
<xangua> !amd
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xangua> Mmm:-\
<flocculant> sunstar: seen that once - rebooting worked for me, guessing not for you - are you letting it boot to the try/install dialogue?
<xangua> !amd64 | zainka
<ubottu> zainka: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<flocculant> zainka: oh - now I read it again - either 32bit or 64bit - ignore i and amd
<sunstar> dlocculant im trying. it doesnt get that far
<sunstar> left it on over night
<flocculant> sunstar: ok - reboot, hit any key when you see the man/kbd icons
<zainka> Ok, thanks... should left a not then on the download site, two lines of text and noone needs to ask this question or wonder "hey, maybe this is something they have informed on in the common question section" ever again ... :)
<flocculant> then try live (or install from there) - if you still get the same thing - is there something written above where it's hung? likehttps://launchpadlibrarian.net/221731892/IMG_5043.JPG
<sunstar> no fails.
<zainka> for the record Ubuntu claims that "there will be some enhancement in performance" by using amd64. bye
<flocculant> sunstar: ok - try from that first menu - I have found one mention of someone with that issue getting it to boot with nomodeset - which you can access from that same menu with F6
<sunstar> flocculant, success it booted
<flocculant> sunstar: good :) (for the record, from the menu or with nomodeset?)
<sunstar> i went staright ti nomodeset
<flocculant> aah ok
<mahmoud_> hello
<mahmoud_> I am in the process of reinstalling xubuntu on my computer after realizing that I can't wipe Windows in my dualboot easily
<mahmoud_> Interestingly, I found this thread on r/linux4noobs of this guy doing the same thing as me
<mahmoud_> I wouldn't be surprised if we fucked up the same way lol
<squinty> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xubuntu14w> How is sound in 16.04 handled differently than 14.04 except the kernal? Is that even an issue?
<xubuntu14w> Sound from the speaker doesn't work  with 16.04, headphones work fine. All worked in 14.04 xubuntu, lenovo m58p machine.
<Majora320> How do I set my system java look&feel to gtk+?
<Majora320> I recently did a 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' from ubuntu
<Majora320> and now the default look&feel is different
<Majora320> tried so far: editing /etc/java-8-oracle/swing.properties file, export _JAVA_OPTIONS='-Dswing.defaultlaf=com.sun.java.swing.plaf.gtk.GTKLookAndFeel -Dswing.crossplatformlaf=com.sun.java.swing.plaf.gtk.GTKLookAndFeel' in .bashrc
#xubuntu 2016-05-17
<xubuntu28w> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu28w> Is anyone else having trouble with apt-get on xubuntu?
<knome> why not ask the question describing your issue and find out?
<xubuntu28w> I have been trying to do a new install for like three hours. It is saying its got 700 minutes left and downloading in b/s. Oddly my raspberry pi is doing the same with apt-get.
<knome> which mirror are you using on the pi and does it fix the issue if you change the mirror?
<xubuntu28w> It's saying mirrordirector.raspberrypi.org
<xubuntu28w> xubuntu is stuck on trying to install the flash plugin and keeps saying repeated x times
<jkloa> would this be an appropriate place to request help?
<knome> YES.
<knome> hmm, oops.
<jkloa> looking for help with nvidia drivers on my xubuntu 14.04
<jkloa> looked through the Ubuntu help forums but not quite helping
<jkloa> any luck for me today?
<knome> !patience | jkloa
<ubottu> jkloa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jkloa> My apologies. new to irc.
<sunstar> what do you need help with?
<Chaoz_Wings> Hello im new to xfce and im wondering how to use multiple folders for wallpaper slideshow i can only set one folder and it doesnt work with folders in those folders any help would be appriciated
<bazhang> Chaoz_Wings, which slideshow app
<Chaoz_Wings> Just the once that comes with it where you click on the desktop and desktop settings
<Chaoz_Wings> im on 16.04 just so you know as well
<bazhang> !find desktopnova
<ubottu> Found: desktopnova, desktopnova-module-gnome, desktopnova-module-xfce, desktopnova-tray
<bazhang> !info desktopnova
<ubottu> desktopnova (source: desktopnova): utility that changes the wallpaper automatically. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (xenial), package size 78 kB, installed size 406 kB
<bazhang> that does it^
<bazhang> multiple folders the whole shebang
<Chaoz_Wings> no performace problems with that one? i didnt want something heavy
<bazhang> did you try it
<bazhang> accessing multiple folders of what sized images/what format
<Chaoz_Wings> yea its not working
<bazhang> what exactly is 'not working'
<Chaoz_Wings> the daemon wont run xfce is still setting the wallpaper
<bazhang> you did select the folders, not just one and expect searching inside that folder for other folders
<Chaoz_Wings> yea i did and i set it for subfolders
<Chaoz_Wings> is their another program like that?
<Chaoz_Wings> ok i found one called wally that seems to work
<katronix> hi all, my apt-get is replying constantly with packages that are required but won't be installed. Can someone point me into the direction I need to look to fix the issue?
<GeekDude> I have 14.04 (desktop) on a machine and it seems whatever I do it keeps turning the screen off after a few minutes. It's in "presentation mode", power settings are all set to not turn off display, light-locker has been uninstalled
<GeekDude> Ideally I'd just update it to 16.04, but that's not an option at the moment
<xubuntu96w> hi all ^^^
<akis>  hi all. why in my xubuntu menu 'Software & Updates' appears as 'Software &amp; Updates'? Is it something wrong?
<Lucrecious> Hi
<Lucrecious> someone solved "no wifi" bug in 16.04 easily??
<knob> Hello everybody... is there a forum or something of the sort I could post an error I am getting?   It's driving me crazy, and I think it's too much to drop into this #xubuntu
<SuperXfce> what is your problem ?
<knome> !pastebin | knob
<ubottu> knob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knob> Basically, I had 15.04, and Chromium installed.  Chromium would "act up" and stop redrawing what it had.  Everything else redrew fine (Firefox, terminals, etc).  So I tried Google Chrome.  Same problem.   So I then did a fresh install of 16.04 last week... and Google Chrome is still doing the same thing.
<knob> That's basically it... yet I don't know where do post more detailed information.
<knome> are you using chrome/chromium from a PPA or the main repositories?
<knob> If i reboot the computer, all is good.    It always happens when the computer comes back from a "lock" (LightLocker?)
<knob> knob, Chrome I am using from... direct download from Google.  I didn't add the PPA.  (sorry, still a n00b linux user!)
<knob> Any idea .... where I could post this?    I think a forum because it's up there for more time?
<knob> Alternately, I thought the ubuntu forums themsleves?
<knome> indeed, xubuntu doesn't have any specific forums; you can use the ubuntu forums
<knome> haven't really heard that light-locker would affect chromium's rendering though
<knob> knome, yes... it's something odd in my installation.   And oddly, this is a laptop, yet in  my workstation, I haven't seen the behaviour.
<knob> Will post over in the ubuntu forums them.  It's all good until I have to reboot the laptop.   Thanks!!
<Walkfar60> Hey folks! I'm looking fro help with WIFI hope this is the right channel?
<Walkfar60> typo for
<cscf> Walkfar60, if you are running Xubuntu, this is the right channel.
<Walkfar60> Thankyou cscf :) Anyway my wifi / ethernet have problems which are causing my sound card to stutter/echo. My wifi card is a RTL8821AE 802.11ac and the ethernet is a RTL8101/2/6E. Any help please?
<cscf> Walkfar60, audio stutters when?  When wifi is in use?
<cscf> ie, how do you know it is a problem with networking?
<Walkfar60> cscf, Yes. When I say watch a video or play a game offline I have no problems. I was just looking at my syslog which seems to show problems.
<cscf> Walkfar60, sounds like net & sound fighting over realtime priority.  How many cores do you have?
<Walkfar60> cscf, 2 cores
<cscf> !pastebin | Walkfar60
<ubottu> Walkfar60: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cscf> Pastebin this syslog
<Walkfar60> cscf, Ok done that I think?
<cscf> Walkfar60, link?
<Walkfar60> Another problem is I can't update my kernel from 3.13.0-24-generic as my system becomes unstable.
<Walkfar60> cscf, Link? Not sure what you mean. I used http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cscf> Walkfar60, yes, and then you need to give us the link that it gave you, so we can see it.
<cscf> Walkfar60, as the bot said: "Make sure you give us the URL for your paste"
<Walkfar60> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16474914/
<cscf> great
<cscf> Walkfar60, now, which line did you see a problem in?
<cscf> Walkfar60, how is your CPU and RAM usage during stuttering?
<Walkfar60> cscf, Not really been paying attention to CPU / RAM sorry. As for problems in log see about line 131 in log.
<Walkfar60> Am going to play a video in background now to check cpu /  ram usage...
<cscf> Walkfar60, good, that will be useful.  Also, this thread suggests that a kernel update or backport may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245164
<Walkfar60> cscf, Ok when stutter occurs CPU jumps from about 17% up to 42% RAM remains constant.
<cscf> Walkfar60, ok.  What is your kernel version?  And exactly what sort of instability prevented your kernel update?
<Walkfar60> cscf, Am using 3.13.0-24-generic on i686, within 5-10 mins of updating kernel I get a message saying Linux has a problem and your system may become unstable or words to that affect. Am using Xubuntu 14.04
<Walkfar60> Need to disconnect and reboot...
<knob> Hey guys, if anybody is interested, I just received an Insync 'for-free' link.  http://balboai.eocampaign.com/83b7829a-6c54-4e03-8ad5-391b168bbdcf/76361366-1b69-11e6-ad39-0a4287b2e8c5/a6defc1d-1b51-11e6-ad39-0a4287b2e8c5/link-click
<knob> No affiliation... yet somebody might find it useful!
<angel1604lts> excuse me I have a little problem with ubuntu 16.04does not see me the bluetooth card on my laptop  hp 4540s
<nairwolf> hi, when I log in in Xub 16.04, I see some 'screen blinking', have you ever seen that ? In fact, when there is the 'log in' window, I see my wallpaper in the background. Seems ok. But after the blinking, I see the default wallpaper, something blue.
<nairwolf> Also, if I try to write my password, during the blinking, it stops to record my password, and I need to re-type it. Have you experienced that ?
<imr> hi, I'm using xfce and display settings is erroring out with 'you need xrandr 1.2' even though there is the latest x11-xserver-utils installed. what can I do?
<squinty> imr, might want to check to see if libxrandr2 is installed as well as x11-server-utils
<imr> okay, I'll try that
<imr> both are installed
<squinty> imr, sure it's saying xrandr 1.2?
<squinty> imr, or 2.1 which is libxrandr2 current version ofr 16.04
<squinty> imr, libxrand2 is one of x11-xserver-utils dependencies
<imr> "This system is using RandR 1.1. For the display settings to work version 1.2 is required at least'
<imr> is it because I'm using VNC?
<knome> imr, are you using PPAs?
<imr> to install the stuff
<imr> ?
<imr> I don't use PPAs atm
<knome> okay
<knome> and which xubuntu version are you running
<imr> well, I'm not running xubuntu, but I got sent here from #ubuntu
<imr> but I'm running 16.04
<knome> if you are wondering if it's because you are using vnc, have you tried without it?
<imr> well, I'm running on a cloud provider
<paolo__> hi
<paolo__> hi
<knome> paolo__, hello.
<imr> although there's probably an alternative like xrdp that I could try
<knome> i guess the question is what you are trying to achieve - and after that, how you can achieve that with xrandr directly
<imr> I'm using the realvnc server; so maybe the problem is that they don't support xrandr 1.2 or above
<knome> maybe
<knome> when i use vnc, i prefer x11vnc myself
<squinty> imr,  xrandr --version   should be 1.5
<paolo__> question about xfce:  I installed nautilus and made it the default file manager for directories, but the system uses still thunar to mount removable media and the desktop and this gives me some problems when moving or managing files...   I would like to remove thunar....   is it enough to replace 'thunar'  with  'nautilus'  in the file xfce4-session.xml ?  or do I need to change other settings ?
<knome> paolo__, if you don't want to use thunar at all, it would probably be best to simply remove it
<imr> xrandr program version       1.5.0
<imr> Server reports RandR version 1.1
<paolo__> ok, I'll try that, thanks
#xubuntu 2016-05-18
<like2omg> I apologize if this has been asked numerous times before by other people, but does Xubuntu allow upgrading from 14.04 to the new 16.04? I seemed to have reached the latest packages and I don't know if I set it to ignore the update/
<Unit193> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<like2omg> Okay, thank you Unit193 :)
<like2omg> Also, is it knownhow reliable an iffy connection to the internet will be able to allow it to upgrade? I USB tether with my phone and don't want an incomming call to soft-brick my laptop.
<like2omg> ... I'll just hope for the best. Thank you again. :)
<Rayne> Is there a specific reason that thunar doesn't support opening a terminal in a gvfs mounted directory? I don't like to cdir to /var/run/…/gvfs every time when I am using thunar to open a terminal in a specific directory. Opening terminals is possible with sshfs.
<Rayne> It also hides user defined right-click actions in gvfs mounts (when not accessing them directly by /var/run/…)
<akis> hi all. i installed yesterday xubuntu 16.04. thunar could work with archive plug in normally as did also under 14.04 but today when i tried to archive some files i got the message: Failed to create archive. No suitable archive manager found. Any help? i read some documantation but i didnt find a solution. any idea?
<knob> Hello everyone.  Last night I installed 16.04 in a new ssd in my workstation.  After installation, I installed (SATA) the old SSD which was encrypted via LUKS.
<knob> I tried to uncrypted, and was successful.  Yet when I tried to mount it, it failed.  I *think*  it is because the old ssd and the new ssd have the same LVM "VG" (Volume Group) name.
<knob> If this sounds plausible, can I change the VG Name of a drive, without loosing the data?
<akis> hi all. i installed yesterday xubuntu 16.04. thunar could work with archive plug in normally as did also under 14.04 but today when i tried to archive some files i got the message: Failed to create archive. No suitable archive manager found. Any help? i read some documantation but i didnt find a solution. any idea?
<dkessel> akis: what kind of archive did you want to create - what file format?
<dkessel> knob: sounds like a general ubuntu question. you might find help in #ubuntu
<akis> dkessel: zip. the bug is described here: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10826 and https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9572. any idea?
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10826 in General ""Create Archive..." fails with file-roller v3.12.1" [Normal,New]
<knob> dkessel, thanks!  Just posted the question there
<dkessel> akis: so, did you try the described workaround? like... renaming/copying the .tap/.desktop (as i understand it) file to the new name?
<dkessel> akis: just out of interest - did you do an upgrade from an installed 14.04 to 16.04?
<akis> dkessel: sorry i rebooted to check if i fix it, but i didnt. did you write anything the time i was disconnected?
<dkessel> oh yes i wrote this:
<dkessel> akis: so, did you try the described workaround? like... renaming/copying the .tap/.desktop (as i understand it) file to the new name?
<dkessel> akis: just out of interest - did you do an upgrade from an installed 14.04 to 16.04?
<akis> dkessel: fresh installation. i tried but nothing changed.
<dkessel> akis: so you have a file /usr/lib/xfce4/thunar-archive-plugin/org.gnome.FileRoller.tap now?
<akis> dkessel: i will post a screen shot
<akis> dkessel: http://pasteboard.co/110tMb8P.png
<dkessel> akis: looks good. although i am unsure if you needed that workaround at all. maybe you have another bug. but i don't know how to help any further.
<akis> ok, thanks for your time today.
<dkessel> maybe asking the xfce people in #xfce helps
<akis> hi all. i faced this issue https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006838-start-0.html on my freshly 16.04 installation. My system has already (by default) the symbolic link mentioned on this thread (http://pasteboard.co/11gfPQvc.png). Any idea to override this issue?
<flocculant> akis: odd - just checking, you mean the Extract to ... and Extract here ... options in the thunar right click menu?
<flocculant> just booted with the iso - works ok there
<knome> flocculant, i think he was trying to *reate* an archive
<knome> create too
<flocculant> that worked too
<knome> mhm
<Orioa> ddoes anyone know if i can use /quote ns on weechat instaead of /msg
<knome> Orioa, #weechat ?
<Orioa> yeah
<Duderis_> Hello
<knome> hello
<David-A> hello
<Duderis_> guys, im a linux noob and just installed xubuntu, having issues, is this the right place to search for help x.x ?
<knome> yes
<Duderis_> so um ye :D my newly machine doesnt want to turn off :D
<Duderis_> newly installed machine*
<Duderis_> newly installed operating system** x.x
<Duderis_> it reboots on shut down
<Duderis_> any ideas anyone ?
<knome> which xubuntu version are you using and how are you shutting down?
<Duderis_> im using the 16.04 x64
<Duderis_> and im shutting down bu using the shutdown button on the toolbar
<Duderis_> well also the button on the login screen
<Duderis_> when force shut-downing (holding the button for 10s~) it stays down >.>
<Duderis_> but thats not a solution i think
<Duderis_> also i tried the general things that came up in google, as in changing the bios settings for awake on wlan and editing the /etc/default/grub file, none of which solved my issue
<Duderis_> no ideas :( ?
<squinty> Duderis_,  there has been a couple of users reporting this in #ubuntu.  Might want to try the following to see if it resolves your problem.  It was suggested by one of the more knowledgeable participants in that channel.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16501127/
<genii> Yes, TJ is a trusted and knowledgeable helper
<Duderis_> thanks
<Duderis_> ill report back as soon as i can test this out, running out of time currently
<Duderis_> cya later, and thanks again
<hasan> hi
<knome> hello
<hasan> xubuntu mount mtp drive failed!!
<hasan> my device is listed in mtp rules but wont mount
<hasan> mount mtp failed
<Azelphur> hasan: is your phone unlocked
<Azelphur> as in, lock screen, pin code
<hasan> yes
<hasan> I also enable dev-mode but still wont mount 😄
<hasan> no
<genii> Probably a Samsung. Still can't get my S2 to play nice with linux.
#xubuntu 2016-05-19
<leonoel> hi guys, I just installed xubuntu 16.04 fully updated. I set my user to auto login during install but it's not login in automatically. Any ideas please?
<walrider> হেলো :D
<walrider> wc
<walrider> @Sebastien do you know how to bring the taskbar on bottom of the screen ?
<walrider> on xubuntu ?
<xangua> Right clic on panel, properties, select unlock, drag the panel
<walrider> i tried too many time to drag
<walrider> but it seems to not come down
<Saraastagni> hi
<Saraastagni> anywone?
<krytarik> Yes?
<Saraastagni> ok...
<hasan> hi, mount mtp failed
<Saraastagni>  Is there anywone can speak italian?
<krytarik> !it | Saraastagni
<ubottu> Saraastagni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<user>  hi all. i faced this issue https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006838-start-0.html on my freshly 16.04 Xubuntu installation. My system has already (by default) the symbolic link mentioned on this thread (http://pasteboard.co/11gfPQvc.png). Any idea to override this issue?
<hasan> hi
<hasan> still I have this issue, mount mtp failed!
<hasan> still I have this issue, mount mtp failed!
<akis> hi all. i faced this issue https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006838-start-0.html on my freshly 16.04 installation. My system has already (by default) the symbolic link mentioned on this thread (http://pasteboard.co/11gfPQvc.png). I have to mention that thunar-archive-plugin can extract files but it cannot make new archives.Any idea to override this issue?
<akis>  hi all. i faced this issue https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006838-start-0.html on my freshly 16.04 Xubuntu installation. My system has already (by default) the symbolic link mentioned on this thread (http://pasteboard.co/11gfPQvc.png). The system can extract files (from archives) using thunar-plugin (right clicking) but it cannot create new archives.Any idea to override this issue?
<Hiruzen> Hi everyone
<Hiruzen> Anyone online?
<knome> why not ask your question and find out?
<Hiruzen> 🤔Ok, I basically just want to verify my ISO image for Xubuntu, I'am an absolute noob when it comes to this, but I have GPG4 win installed
<Hiruzen> and I know how to import a key and verify a signature
<knome> !md5 | Hiruzen
<knome> ubottu, ping!
<knome> Hiruzen, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Hiruzen> Ok thank you very much knome
<Hiruzen> I don't think I downloaded the MD5sum for xubuntu,
<knome> you likely didn't; you can check it from one of the mirrors
<Hiruzen> Does that mean I will have to redownload the xubuntu.iso and the md5sum to make sure they are from the same source (in case MIM attack)?
<knome> just make sure you check the md5 from the same source
<knome> or, any trusted source really
<Hiruzen> well I downloaded it from https://xubuntu.org , but I don't see how to get the MD5
<knome> did you use the torrent?
<Hiruzen> Yes
<knome> then you don't technically need to do the checking as torrents do that automatically
<Hiruzen> oh! haha ok
<knome> anyway, MD5 and SHA sums are available from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Hiruzen> I didn't know >.< sorry
<Hiruzen> and thanks
<knome> np
<Hiruzen> My torrent client shows a different hash than the ones in the link, but maybe thats just the hash for the torrent not for the ISO?
<Hiruzen> It's showing this Hash in uTorrent: CDBE1D9F1511B4641F9CF29B640B22C51F14DE5A
<Hiruzen> and on the links there is this hash: eabdcdbf2b257b3e0946020cea8e5580
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<bazhang> does it match there Hiruzen ^
<Hiruzen> it does not match bazhang
<Hiruzen> but I'm unsure if I'm checking properly, on my uTorrent client under the torrent info, I get this hash CDBE1D9F1511B4641F9CF29B640B22C51F14DE5A
<Hiruzen> but I don't know if that is the hash for the Torrent or for the ISO or if those are both the same thing, I'm new to this
<Hiruzen> The MD5 has on that link says 368896fb3643d543b7e7757f1aaba932 *xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso*
<Hiruzen> From this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krytarik> Hiruzen: Different kind of hashes indeed.
<Hiruzen> Ok so knome said the hashes were verified automatically when using torrents, but is there no way to check manually?
<krytarik> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Hiruzen> The guide says to download the .md5 file, which is not included in the torrent file
<Hiruzen> it's just an ISO file
<krytarik> Well, trust the first link more then..
<Hiruzen> The guide says to download the md5 file when downloading the ISO file, which I didnt do. Does this mean I have a bad ISO file then?
<Hiruzen> This is where I got the torrent file https://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ , from that page I don't know how I would get the MD5
<Hiruzen> md5 File)
<cm2> md5 is in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<krytarik> cm2: Funny enough, they just linked it themself..
<Hiruzen> I wonder if anyone understands the problem
<cm2> krytarik: there's also a gpg signature. you can verify the md5sums file i presume.
<cm2> Hiruzen: yes, one wonders.
<Hiruzen> I have the ISO file downloaded already,
<Hiruzen> I downloaded it using the torrent link from the official site https://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<cm2> Hiruzen: yes.
<Hiruzen> The torrent doesn't include an MD5 file
<Hiruzen> Just the ISO alone
<cm2> Hiruzen: yes .....
<cm2> Hiruzen: indeed
<cm2> now go get the md5 file from the link
<cm2> run md5sum iso
<cm2> and compare
<cm2> Hiruzen: makes sense?
<Hiruzen> oh I didn't know I could use the ISO image itself
<Hiruzen> since the instructions says to download a seperate file lol
<Hiruzen> well that's resolved! it's verified
<Hiruzen> thanks and sorry for the trouble
<cm2> there you go. have fun.
<cm2> for extra credit you can cryptographically verify the md5sums file
<cm2> but do that later :)
<Nirmou> anyone there ?
<knome> Nirmou, why not ask the question and find out?
<Sebastien> 147 people
<Sebastien> im sure someone will answer your detailled question with logs in a pastebin or error messages.
<xubuntu42d> how do i install flash? i cant find it in the software installer. tried getting it from adobe but it opens in that software installer and pops up with error cant get app_to_file
<xubuntu42d> 16.04 x64
<xubuntu42d> 16.04 is less user friendly than previous xubuntu versions >_<
<xubuntu492> hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu492> how do i remove xubuntu from my acer chrome book ?
<knome> and replace it with what?
<xubuntu492> chorme os
<knome> if you have a rescue partition, use that
<xubuntu492> ok
<xubuntu492> because i thought i had to remove system 32
<xubuntu492> ...
<knome> if you want to wipe out xubuntu completely, then xubuntu has little to do with what you need to do
<genii> xubuntu492: http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/27649/~/reinstall-%28powerwash%29-the-chrome-os
<xubuntu492> ty ty
<xubuntu28w> Hello! I'm having some issues using WiFi on one of my laptops. It's an ASUS x501a1. I attempt to connect using the network manager, yet it keeps asking for my password in a loop.
#xubuntu 2016-05-20
<xubuntu65d> hello
<xubuntu65d> can anyone advise me how to corect  a problem  called lumetad not active yet
<[diablo]> Morning #xubuntu ... Today when I do an apt-get update , it just sits there after the "Fetched 187 kB in 0s (477 kB/s)"
<[diablo]> doesn't drop back to the command line.... anyone else experiencing this please?
<akxwi-dave> let me fine up a vm and give it a try
<akxwi-dave> not get that exact error here, i'm getting a different one.. what happened if you do an apt-get upgrade? does it still pick up the updates
<Unit193> [diablo]: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<[diablo]> sorry went afk
<[diablo]> hi akxwi-dave and Unit193 I'll check now
<[diablo]> nothing... no updates
<[diablo]> I'll hang fire for a bit... was just curious
<ewet> how do you change the xfce widget font without the gui (from the console)? I couldn't find anything in gsettings
<ewet> I don't have time to repro this right now, but I'm pretty sure I just managed to crash my xfce system reliably by setting /Gtk/FontName = Terminus 10 (which is a bitmap font) every single gtk application crashed, had to use the console to rescue from this
<ewet> on Xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Afshaal> bah, chat just goes by too fast in #ubuntu
<Afshaal> Anyone here familiar with the bug in libnl that breaks Network Manager?
<Afshaal> it's been a problem since January but somehow the bug got pushed into the stable repositories a few weeks ago
<Afshaal> I'm just wondering if this has been fixed yet and if it's safe for me to update
<Afshaal> 14.04 here btw
<knob> Hey guys, n00b question: If I encrypt a hdd, and mount it via fstab with a key... when I send the shutdown to the computer, does she umount --> luksClose   the hdd?
<cm2> knob: yes. it's handled by systemd. see systemd-cryptsetup.
<GeekDude> I don't suppose plugging in an external monitor is /supposed/ to crash Xorg?
<knob> cm2, thank you!
<xubuntu77i> hi :)
<gabkdlly> hey
<xubuntu77i> how to use intel graphic instead amd? i have hybrid
<xubuntu77i> after fresh instal which graphic card is working by deafult? AMD or INTEL?:)
<gabkdlly> My understanding of hybrid systems is that one part is low powered but is always on, while the other one is only switched on when there is graphically demanding processing to do.
<xubuntu77i> in this way working in winows
<xubuntu77i> windows*
<xubuntu77i> in linux i think dont :)
<xubuntu79w> Can someone please inform me on how to enable to onscreen keyboard
<xubuntu79w> So it automatically opens when I log in
<xubuntu79w> My laptop keyboard needs to be replaced, so I won't be able to use it for a couple days
<flocculant> xubuntu79w: settings - onboard afaik gives you the accessibilty options
<Guest7239> hello I have a problem xubuntu but my processor usage reaches 100% and not lower but lubuntu is between 30% and 90%, which is much difference
<xubuntu79w> Flocculant: is that under accessibility?
<xubuntu79w> I can't find the option under "onboard preferences"
<Guest7239> a controller will be some settings
<Guest7239> They must return to improve the efficiency of xubuntu
<xubuntu79w> I can't use the terminal to install it as I have to keyboard working
<squinty> xubuntu79w,  try  Settings and see if there is an entry for Onboard Settings"   seems it was part of the default install on my wife's xubuntu
<squinty> can be toggled on in Sessions and Startup  (if he comes back)
<xubuntu70w> Hi, I'm trying to remove the appearance on desktop of a drive mount under /media.  This rehabed computer is getting shipped out soon so turned to IRC
<xubuntu70w> I don't see the items in /etc/fstab.  I would like to keep a windows drive visible.  I would like to hide a boot partition that is being displayed on the desktop
<xubuntu70w> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu 2.2 solved it for me
#xubuntu 2016-05-21
<jumapico> Hi guys. I need install xubuntu 16.04 using a preseed file. My problem is in this screen, when the installer starts: http://imgur.com/rtm2vg6
<jumapico> I read all the appendix for the preseed file: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/i386/apb.html, but i don't found how can skip the step.
<jumapico> Here is the preseed file used: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16541684/, and here the parameters to the installer (boot command line): http://paste.ubuntu.com/16541765/
<jumapico> Any help is welcome
<xubuntu12d> Hi, i ve just installed xubuntu 16.04 in my acer aspire 4720z and the wifi doesnt work any more. It only connect trhought ethernet. I Have a Broadcom WLAN . How can I solve this?
<xubuntu96w> Help! I have Trusty Tahr and goofed myself up with windows. I have no buttons like close on top of window, and system windows are frozen at upper left corner on top of panel, which I have to move.
<Tommy2> xubuntu12d,  https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/internet
<xubuntu17i> bluetooth adpeter not found
<xubuntu17i> what to do?
<rubenwardy> Does anyone know why I can't take a screenshot when I have an item open in the notification area, such as internet or sound?
<rubenwardy> It seems that the tool bar is absorbing the key press
<DomiX> Hi, I just updated to 16.04 and it seems xfce4-mixer is gone is there a replacement ?
<rubenwardy> Question answered in #xfce
<DomiX> ok
<DomiX> I assume xubuntu use pulseaudio ?
<DomiX> I installed xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin it works for me
<lelapin> Hellooooo :)
<xubuntu43w> Hello xubuntu support. I have been having an issue in which my bluetooth keyboard will not automatically connect. It is paired and trusted, but on startup or after suspenI always have to power it off, let it sit for about one minute, then turn it on again before it is usable. Before power cycling, the bluetooth-manager shows the device connected and working properly, but fails to function. I haven't had much luck googling this i
<Dragon1964> Good Morning!
<rubenwardy> xubuntu43w: you might get faster support in #ubuntu or #xfce, depending on where the bluetooth manager is from
<Dragon1964> I just got xubuntu 16.04 installed on my brand new laptop. seems to work well.
<Dragon1964> I tried a couple other flavors of Ubuntu until I came back to this one, not sure why I ever bother with the others ... lol
<xubuntu43w> thanks rubenwardy. This is the last little issue I've been having with this install of xubuntu. for some reason my bluetooth trackpad functions perfectly, but the keyboard fails every time.
<xubuntu81i> d
#xubuntu 2016-05-22
<Ishmam> Hello I am currently installing xubutu on my macbook pro retina 13 2015. What is the proper way to scale the gui?
<xangua> Don't know if xfce is prepared for retina display, maybe GNOME or KDE would be easier to set up
<xangua> You could try some settings like changing the xfwm window theme but other than that I don't really know
<ntfwc> Is there a proper term for a computer display acting like a VHS player that has lost tracking?
<DUKENUKEM> whats the best way to get a GNOME setup going on xubuntu
<Queenslayer> hi people
<Queenslayer> I installed my xfce along side Unity's gnome and deleted the latter(at least I think I did)
<Queenslayer> Should I expect any conflicts?
#xubuntu 2017-05-15
<mirak> hello
<mirak> how ubiquty knows what packages it must install ?
<pmjdebru1jn> probably meta packages
<pmjdebru1jn> apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop
<pmjdebru1jn> for example
<pmjdebru1jn> oh
<pmjdebru1jn> wait I'm talking nonsense
<pmjdebru1jn> ubiquity just installs whatever is on the CD/USB drive, it doesn't deal with packages at all
<pmjdebru1jn> package selection of done at live-rootfs generation time via metapackages IIRC
<nailyk> hi. A small problem with xubuntu. How is it possible to increase amount of pixels to 'resize' a windows?
<nailyk> (Actually only a few pixels allow you to grab the windows to resize it. If you are 2px out the edge you cannot grab it anymore)
<nailyk> Thks in advance.
<knome> nailyk, https://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<nailyk> Nice. I was aware of alt+left but not alt+right clic. Xfce is so awesome. But anyway to increase this 'grab size' when the window doesn't have the grey triangle?
<gp5st> did something change recently that would cause this: pasting into vim pastes escape characters
<odc> hi there
<odc> anybody using xfce-weather-plugin?
<rud0lf> i do
<odc> rud0lf: does it still works for you?
<rud0lf> yes it does
<odc> i get 404 errors from apicache.met.no :/
<rud0lf> it went few times "offline" two days ago
<odc> hm
<rud0lf> hmm now as you told it, it seems something wrong with it
<rud0lf> i was misled by icon still showing partially cloudy
<rud0lf> last successful attempt: 11 hours ago, number of failed updates: 36
<odc> still better than me
<odc> i think met.no is playing with us
<rud0lf> maybe it was compromised with recent ransomware?
<odc> i would be surprised if this runs on windows :D
<Happyhobo> Howdy do.
<rud0lf> why not?
<rud0lf> the fact ubuntu uses it has nothing to do with os
<Happyhobo> xubuntu rules!
<Happyhobo> Now I just need to make panther work and then the experience is orgasmic.
<rud0lf> odc: for a long time now, weather plugin was warning me about outdated way of query api used; maybe they switched completely lately?
<odc> that would make sense! @ rud0lf
<odc> https://api.met.no/weatherapi/documentation
<odc> rud0lf: i found it!
<odc> https://api.met.no/weatherapi/locationforecastlts/1.3/documentation#version_1_2___2014_05_20
<odc> look at the changelog
<odc> >will expire at 2017-05-09
<rud0lf> mhm
<rud0lf> i made a mistake, it wasn't 8 hours ago, it was 8 days ago
<odc> i wonder if there is a bug report on this
<rud0lf> yea
<rud0lf> i didn't report it because i thought somebody would do it already
<odc> heh
<odc> i'll do it in a moment
<rud0lf> odc: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=34749#p34749
<rud0lf> odc: also here http://launchpadlibrarian.net/186737755/xfce4-weather-plugin_0.8.3-2_amd64.deb
<odc> rud0lf: but that's an old version
<odc> rud0lf: just so you know, the latest version (0.8.9) has fixed the API issue: https://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin/tree/NEWS
<rud0lf> yeah i'm installing it
<odc> issue opened on launchpad!
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> when 17.04 came out?
<rud0lf> in april?
<rud0lf> .04 - month, 17. - year
<TheWild> hmm... I was curious how come few weeks ago I installed 16.04.2 on one of my computers.
<TheWild> on Xubuntu page there's still 16.04.
<mrkramps> because it still is 16.04?
<knome> 16.04 is the latest LTS
<mrkramps> .1 and .2 are just point releases with updates included
<mrkramps> and .2 with hwe stack
<APoliTech> hi all!
<mrkramps> hi
#xubuntu 2017-05-16
<sorinello> hello. is there any xfce app to add a system wide proxy in xubuntu ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html sorinello
<nailyk> tsocks?
<jones641> Hello everyone! Anybody know pulseaudio stuff?
<cfhowlett> vague questions >>> vague answers ...
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jones641> oh sorry.. I've got a thinkpad R61 with broken jack sensing. I've managed to disable it by removing load-module module-switch-on-port-available from /etc/pulse/default.pa
<jones641> but when I reboot or leave standby mode (as you do on a laptop) it automutes the headphone output. I can only then use it by manually turning the output back on using alsamixer
<jones641> I've also made a youtube video to show what happens when I don't disable jack sensing
<cfhowlett> jones641, suggest you bring all of this to #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> more eyes to see ...
<jones641> mkay
<jones641> omg, I'm so sorry for wasting your time, lol
<jones641> it wasn't pulseaudio, it was the intel_hda_powersave option of PowerTOP that broke everything
<APoliTech> Hi all! I have some questions if i may! i am coming from ubuntu mate where from 14.10 i am helping with bug reports in the alfa/beta stages of the releases. i wanna help in any way i can hare. Is there any way to help testing the gtk3 ports of the apps? Is there a tutorial for applets under gtk3?
<akxwi-dave> APoliTech:  take a look here..
<akxwi-dave> https://xubuntu.org/contribute/qa
<akxwi-dave> also if its gtk3 specific  contact flocculant  here on irc as he is working closely with upstream on testing the new GTK3 apps with Xfce
<akxwi-dave> we also ran a tester session last friday here on irc... the log files here, and will make good reading https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/xubuntu-devel/2017/xubuntu-devel.2017-05-12-19.08.html
<APoliTech> i will have a look. Thx for the help
<pencilandpaper> Hi, I was wondering something..and I highly doubt that there is a way..
<pencilandpaper> but is there a way to go to 64bit from a 32bit install without doing a fresh install?
<jbicha> flocculant: for https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13580 you'll need to patch the code to check for a much higher vte version
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 13580 in General "Right click Open Link option missing" [Normal,Needinfo]
<jbicha> since Ubuntu's vte2.91 has been updated but with the pcre2 conversion reverted because we aren't ready for pcre2 in main yet
<flocculant> jbicha: mmm so it seems
<flocculant> not particularly good that the change has broken our terminal tbh - #xubuntu-devel is probably a better place to discuss it than here though :)
<jbicha> flocculant: well, I'll let you pass the message on then :)
<jbicha> flocculant: as long as xfce doesn't drop the pcre1 code, it looks like it would be a fairly simple patch to maintain for now
<flocculant> jbicha: really - this is our support channel for suppported version of Xubuntu - hence pointing at the other one :)
<jbicha> flocculant: yes, I understand now, do I need to repeat my conversation there now or can you take care of it?
<flocculant> jbicha: I'll take care of it - this time :D
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> playing with Xubuntu
<TheWild> is there an easy way to increase window border thickness?
<TheWild> a single setting in UI or text file. I can even use a terminal.
<drc> TheWild: I have no idea but googling "xfce window border thickness" gives all sorts of hits.  If no one here has the answer, I'd try there.
<knome> TheWild, https://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<knome> and in addition to those methods, changing the window manager theme can help
<TheWild> yeah, I think I'll try changing the theme.
<drc> As the knome's last statement, I changed from Greybird to Greybird-accessibility, it changed the thickness, among other things..
<TheWild> the computer I installed Xubuntu on is for my parents that were used to Windows, thus shortcut keys is "no way" and 1-pixel-thick borders are useless.
 * drc forgot about that, or I'd have said so :)
<TheWild> damn, I thought themes are supposed to have changeable border width, just like changeable title bar height
<K-ubuntuer> Hello there
<K-ubuntuer> I have a question
<K-ubuntuer> I'm on a raspberry pi, and I need to disable underscan.
<Golfgeo> Hi all, got a small issue today: My left control key is (all of a sudden) bonded to muting and demuting my audio. Using 16.04.2 and I would like to get back to the normal behaviour of the left control key. So, what did I do wrong and more important: How can I fix this?
<mrkramps> Golfgeo, check your keyboard settings if incidently bound the key
<Golfgeo> mrkramps, did try to find it out. It doesn't seem to be "bound" in the usual place (keyboard settings of setting menu)
<mrkramps> Golfgeo, if testing the key in terminal with xev is it still reported as Control_L?
<Golfgeo> it is "still" known as the left control key if I check in the keyboard layout chart (onscreen thingy)
<Steiko> Hello
<Steiko> Anyone know how reactivate wifi after installation of Xubuntu?
<Golfgeo> mekramps, Unsure how to read the output of xev. I'm getting a mappingnotify event
<Golfgeo> *mrkramps, sorry for the typo of your name
<mrkramps> xev lists all input events
<mrkramps> keep the small window focused, do not move your mouse and press the single key you want to test
<Golfgeo> mrkramps: It's output is (multiples with serial going up by 1 every new line): MappingNotify event, serial 98, synthetic NO, window 0x0, request MappingKeyboard, first_keycode 8, count 248
<mrkramps> Golfgeo, actually this key should clearyl report as 'Control_L'
<Golfgeo> Ok, it doesn't. So we do have an issue! :D Thought I was going mental here haha
<mrkramps> but i've no ide how to debug this in detail and it might be a hardware issue
<mrkramps> *idea
<Golfgeo> One thing I can try to rule out a hardware issue is to relogin with a different account and check if that keybinding is active there as well.
<mrkramps> good idea
<Golfgeo> No worries, thanks for your help mrkramps :)
<mrkramps> Golfgeo, have you already tried repluggin the keyboard?
<Golfgeo> powercycled the entire machine (hot and cold boots)
<mrkramps> kk
<Golfgeo> Will try that right now
<Golfgeo> yep, replugged the keyboard and it's still doing the weirdness
<Golfgeo> oke, will have to mouse my way to logging out :) One question that's left: where are the config files for keybindings in Xubuntu? or beter what are the config file names for keybindings
<mrkramps> shoud be in ~/.config/xfc4/xfconf
<Golfgeo> great! Looking at the settings editor atm it has the xfce4 keyboard shortcuts
<Golfgeo> Now that file I can diff with my other user accounts versio
<Golfgeo> version that is
<Golfgeo> no difference between the two
<mrkramps> if possible testing with another keyboard might be revealing
<Golfgeo> will try the logging into the other user account first. Although I'm still browsing the settings editor atm
<Golfgeo> Although I'm wondering what the "<Super>" key is (as it's called there)
<knome> that's the "windows" key
<Golfgeo> ah :)
<Golfgeo> that's weird, if I press that one I get the "logout screen"
<Golfgeo> On my other machine a single press on the windows screen is mapped to nothing (no reaction from the machine)
<knome> well it shouldn't be mapped to anything alone
<Golfgeo> although that key and "r" get's the proper app finder open on that machine
<Golfgeo> yea, I'm logging out and checking my other account. I'll be back! :)
#xubuntu 2017-05-17
<Golfgeo> So I've just found out that it was the keyboard!
<Golfgeo> Found a sony one to replace the ms one and this one isn't showing that weirdness. Thankfully!
<Golfgeo> although, now I've plugged it into this machine on another usb port... and the origional one isn't showing the weirdness???
<Golfgeo> Oke, this is much to weird! Have plugged the weird one back into it's origional port and it's good for now.
<Golfgeo> Guessing this MS keyboard is just weirding out with Linux...
<Golfgeo> ah, there is the windows key error again!
<Golfgeo> and that's also via the other USB port. So either there is something special going on with keybindings towards this specific keyboard, or it's toast
<Golfgeo> oh, just noticed it's not a MS, but a logitec keyboard... doh
<Golfgeo> types nice though! Well, untill the weirdness haha\
<Golfgeo> ...
<Golfgeo> People, thanks for listening me ramble on for a bit! Sorry for the inconvinience!
<knome> no worries, enjoy
<Golfgeo> Thanks :)
<Golfgeo> Thanks all, have a great day! :)
<MiguelFuller> I wonder how can I check what codec an mp3 file is using and with what codec I play it to get a smooth successful playback, right now I'm using gxine and xine-ui plus a codec package for parole that I guess will work on xine yet some mp3 files play and others crash gxine. So how to know how to play this mp3 file
<cfhowlett> MiguelFuller, very detailed info with ffmpeg.  the command would be ffmpeg -i foo.mp3
<pmjdebru1jn> MiguelFuller: mp3 is the codec
<pmjdebru1jn> oh you meant which library
<pmjdebru1jn> ldd $(which myplayer)
<pmjdebru1jn> you can use that to see which libraries the applications links to
<pmjdebru1jn> for all you know you're having issue with pulseaudio
<pmjdebru1jn> or do ogg files play without issue
<pmjdebru1jn> MiguelFuller: does mpg321/madplay play it fine from the console
<MiguelFuller> pmjdebru1jn: mp3 can be produce by many codec am I wrong
<pmjdebru1jn> does ogg123 play ogg files fine
<pmjdebru1jn> MiguelFuller: "codec" is a bit an ambiguous term
<MiguelFuller> pmjdebru1jn: I don't know what library is
<pmjdebru1jn> codec is often used to describe the standard... or the implementation (library)
<pmjdebru1jn> which I why I prefer to use the the term library for the implementation
<pmjdebru1jn> as it's not ambiguous
<pmjdebru1jn> calling a codec is mostly a windows thing
<pmjdebru1jn> calling the implemtation a codec* I meant
<pmjdebru1jn> MiguelFuller: try mpg321
<pmjdebru1jn> for all you know gxine is just broken
 * pmjdebru1jn has heard about xine a loooong time :)
<pmjdebru1jn> hasn;t*
<pmjdebru1jn> MiguelFuller: does mpg321 play the mp3 fine?
<pmjdebru1jn> and/or are you sure the mp3 file is valid
<pmjdebru1jn> what does "file my.mp3" say?
<MiguelFuller> I'll look to see if it plays on windows first to see if valid
<pmjdebru1jn> not needed
<pmjdebru1jn> try mpg321
<MiguelFuller> I don't have that
<MiguelFuller> dont' have madplay either
<MiguelFuller> so ffmpeg better than mediainfo
<MiguelFuller> is smaller
<pmjdebru1jn> sudo apt-get install mpg321
<pmjdebru1jn> you'll have it
<MiguelFuller> windows is not available atm
<MiguelFuller> is mpg31 a player or a media reader
<pmjdebru1jn> on xubuntu, on the cmdline, sudo apt-get install mpg321
<pmjdebru1jn> that will install it
<pmjdebru1jn> then 'mpg321 my.mp3' on the cmdline
<MiguelFuller> pmjdebru1jn: oh wow it plays
<MiguelFuller> why a small program play this and gxine can't
<MiguelFuller> cfhowlett: I did ffmpeg -i file.mp3 and it says there is a video track or stream how is that possible
<pmjdebru1jn> I don't know of gxine is well maintained
<pmjdebru1jn> for parole you just need to relevant gstreamer files
<MiguelFuller> but I heard is better than parole
<MiguelFuller> or the other media player for ubuntu that comes preinstalled
<pmjdebru1jn> I somehow doubt that
<pmjdebru1jn> another option could the vlc though
<MiguelFuller> pmjdebru1jn: can help me install the gstreamer files I get xv output error too could not initizlie
<MiguelFuller> vlc too heavy no way
<pmjdebru1jn> sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-libav gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<pmjdebru1jn> "too heavy"?
<pmjdebru1jn> it's audio/video decoding
<pmjdebru1jn> it's quite intrinsically heavy
<MiguelFuller> let's see. I'm on a pentium 3
<pmjdebru1jn> heh
<pmjdebru1jn> so video's out then
<MiguelFuller> using command line irc and links2 and stuff
<pmjdebru1jn> then why use a player that player video at all?
<pmjdebru1jn> look into mp3blaster :)
<pmjdebru1jn> or herrie
<MiguelFuller> why
<pmjdebru1jn> google them
<cfhowlett> best choice overall: vlc      best choice command line: mplayer
<cfhowlett> IMHO
<pmjdebru1jn> I don't think video will matter on a p3 :)
<MiguelFuller> pmjdebru1jn: I already have gsteamer commands you said
<MiguelFuller> yet can't play that's ok I'll look for mplayer
<cfhowlett> have you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras?  you might want to get that done.
<pmjdebru1jn> MiguelFuller: if you're using mostly cli tools, srsly look into mp3blaster/herrie
<MiguelFuller> cfhowlett: I'll take a look
<MiguelFuller> pmjdebru1jn: I already have it
<pmjdebru1jn> they're nice music players that are super light weight
<MiguelFuller> pmjdebru1jn: I can't find a way to play a video that will play it's audio only I tried that on gxine and looked through mplayer help I tried -frames 0 but it will close the player as soon it starts
<pmjdebru1jn> why?
<pmjdebru1jn> ffmpeg -i myvid.mp4 -acodec copy -vcodec none myaud.mp4; done
<pmjdebru1jn> you can use that to rip audio from video files permanently
<pmjdebru1jn> but that will keep the codec format
<cfhowlett> https://askubuntu.com/questions/368736/play-only-audio-with-vlc
<pmjdebru1jn> ffmpeg -i myvid.mp4 -codec:a libmp3lame -q:a 1 -codec:v none myaud.mp3; done
<MiguelFuller> that if I want to convert or rip as you said
<MiguelFuller> I want to keep this as video tho
<MiguelFuller> cause it's a on usb and I play it on other computers
<cfhowlett> MiguelFuller, fun fact: ffmpeg can extract the .mp3.
<cfhowlett> ffmpeg -i videoname.mp4 audioname.mp3
<MiguelFuller> k
<MiguelFuller> wow that's nice
 * pmjdebru1jn already pasted that
<pmjdebru1jn> it depend what format the audio is in the file
<MiguelFuller> I can do what I want with xgine but last night my laptop ran out of memory and couldn't even do that anylonger
<pmjdebru1jn> most mp4's will have aac audio in them, thus will need transcoding, if you want to play it with an mp3 player
<pmjdebru1jn> ffmpeg -i myvid.mp4 -codec:a libmp3lame -q:a 1 -codec:v none myaud.mp3
<pmjdebru1jn> or ffmpeg -i myvid.mp4 -codec:a copy -codec:v none myaud.mp4 to just copy the audio as-is
<MiguelFuller> pmjdebru1jn: will that create an mp4 that plays only audio
<pmjdebru1jn> it should
<pmjdebru1jn> but you'd need an audio player that support MP4/AAC
<pmjdebru1jn> in most cases
<pmjdebru1jn> transcoding to mp3 will make them more universally usable
<MiguelFuller> k
<MiguelFuller> thanks for your help guys
<MiguelFuller> you guys know how to use correctly a WAG511 on xubuntu? just inserting it into the cardbus is not stable
<MiguelFuller> no help?
<MiguelFuller> fuck
<knome> please remember this is a family-friendly channel
<encomjones> MiguelFuller: what is the question I missed it
<MiguelFuller> hi :)
<MiguelFuller> I have tulip as my current module driver in use for my fa510 but my nic still behaves at 1mbit instead of 100
<MiguelFuller> I posted my question on askubuntu site but got no much help
<MiguelFuller> also is linked to a usb port according to the lspci command but is not it's a pcmcia
<MiguelFuller> is not cryptography or programming is just a driver issue
<encomjones> that is pretty old adapter
<MiguelFuller> encomjones: I like it
<MiguelFuller> encomjones: is there a way to fix it?
<encomjones> I am unsure I am looking around some I used to use one of those on a old thinkpad years ago
<genii> MiguelFuller: Does: lsmod ..show the drivers pcmcia and pcmcia_core loaded?
<MiguelFuller> encomjones: my only working laptop is a pentium 3 850 that's what I'm using
<MiguelFuller> genii: let's see
<MiguelFuller> genii: just type lsmod? or lsmod -knn or something
<genii> lsmod
<MiguelFuller> I have this pcmcia_core            24576  3 yenta_socket,pcmcia,pcmcia_rsrc
<genii> Ok
<MiguelFuller> but tulip says is not being used by anything
<MiguelFuller> genii: lspci -knn says kernel driver in use and module is tulip
<MiguelFuller> can someone aid me
<MiguelFuller> with installing correctly a fa510
<MiguelFuller> 100mb nic
#xubuntu 2017-05-18
<Kedalu> My resources consumption is too high. Don't know which but at startup RAM peaks upto 800 MB!
<Kedalu> Help?
 * CoderEurope starts up the orchestra.
<CoderEurope> hello ?
<knome> i don't play an instrument.
<CoderEurope> knome where do I get applets for the xubuntu taskbar ?
<CoderEurope> Ugh
<flocculant> CoderEurope: rght click on the panel - add
<CoderEurope> How do I perminently turn bluetooth off, then ?
<nick321> not sure my last message was delivered. If not, here it is:Hello. I've updated some packages, and now most of the window interfaces aren't working (screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/mVwrMEQ.png). Could someone please help in any way? I don't even know how to pin down specific package that causes problems
<nick321> oh, and the system is running xubuntu 17.04
<knome> nick321, do you mean the windows do not have borders?
<nick321> knome:yep, no borders, headers and whatever else. Window switcher doesn't work too
<knome> try running "xfwm4 --replace" (without the quotes)
<nick321> knome: that worked! thank you. How can i find the actual reason for this? Because i rebooted two times and that haven't helped, which should've restarted xfwm
<knome> sometimes the window manager just crashes and isn't restarted automatically - not much you can do about that, but i certainly wish this wouldn't happen in the first place...
<nick321> knome: well, it crashed, but how could it not restart during general reboot?
<knome> nick321, that's a good question with no good answer
<nick321> anyway, thank you very much
<kgbme> o/
<steve1111> Running Xubuntu 16.04 here - did anyone else's XFCe weather plugin for the panel recently break? Mine just says "No Data"
<encomjones> yes it is being talked about on the mailing list as well so you are not alone
<steve1111> Okay thanks for confirmation encomjones
<encomjones> np
<Golfgeo> Hi all! Since it seems getting help via here works (thankfull for that!): Since I'm using the open source AMD videocard drivers, I'm wondering how I can switch from the RGB to the YCbCr that one of my monitors also supports? Did this before upgrading to 16.04 within the AMD prop. drivers... So: How is this done these days?
<Golfgeo> Oh forgot to state: "signal" in there
<Golfgeo> Oke, just read I should ask this in the #Radeon channel! Will try there :-)
<khampf> it has been a while since I last installed xubuntu and am now about to install Xub 16.04 LTS
<khampf> but UEFI makes installing over PXE a chore
<khampf> I have been googling a bit but is there any straightforward guide to installing on UEFI (with Secure Boot)?
<khampf> things are further complicated by not having a DVD-drive
<khampf> will a "regular" USB-stick do the job?
<khampf> I managed to create a UEFI-compatible USB-stick using netbootin
<khampf> worked perfectly with UEFI and secure boot
#xubuntu 2017-05-19
<kaenovsky> hello there! I'm thinking about buying a really cheap retro gamepad, but since I have to make an international shipping (I'm form south america) I don't want to get the wrong one :/ do you guys think this one will run ok with xubuntu 16? https://www.amazon.com/Hyperkin-GN6-Premium-Genesis-USB-Controller/dp/B00KX75UT6/ref=pd_sim_147_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00KX75UT6&pd_rd_r=YMKSSJ30NND1ZA77AKX7&pd_rd_w=pMNrq&pd_rd_wg=xuegd&psc=1&refRID=
<xangua> kaenovsky: All cheap gamepads I've used work perfectly in Linux
<xangua> Currently I have an ipega
<kaenovsky> xangua: thanks! I think I'm gonna go for it haha it brings me so many good memories
<xangua> Cheap ones break easily tho
<kaenovsky> yeah, I guess so : / that's too bad, but I'm not much of a gamer so I just wanna play some abandonware now and then
<kaenovsky> like mortal kombat II, road rush, earthworm jim probably
<kaenovsky> how about you? what kind of games are you into?
<xangua> Tales of , before they went for crappy 3d fights
<kaenovsky> cool, I've never played those
<ax562> anyone play sf3 first strike?
<xangua> It's an RPG with Street fighter/final fight style battles
<kaenovsky> cool, and you're using playonlinux or something?
<xangua> Native emulators
<xangua> That sounded weird hehe
<kaenovsky> does it? haha, sorry not a native english speaker
<xubuntu070> bonjour, j'ai un problème avec mon eeepc asus 1225B. Le lecteur de carte sd n'est pas reconnu...QQ'un pour un petit coup de main ?
<Israphel> is the weather plugin working ok on xfce?
<mrkramps> >= 0.8.9
<Israphel> mm
<Israphel> I've got 0.8.6 as maximum possible
<Israphel> well DEB from Zesty works on xenial... sooooo, good.
<genii> Magic 8 ball says: Dependency hell soon to follow
<Unit193> LP 1688056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1688056 in xfce4-weather-plugin (Ubuntu) "Package outdated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688056
<Israphel> not on this particular and simple package
<Israphel> but I'll take the risk, instead of facing rain
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I always prefer to believe the seaweed nailed to the door frame - never out of date - upgrading only when fallen of the nail
<phylophyl> hi all, i have a bug after having installing a full disk encryption version of Xubuntu, entering the right password at boot is not working
<phylophyl> the install was done with a spanish keyboard, i tried entering US keys also, does not work
<phylophyl> i can see that it is a commun problem with ubuntu based distributions, right?
#xubuntu 2017-05-20
<heoyea> .
<croz> im trying to install kde on ubuntu 16.04 LTS. i have gnome installed already, but kde is giving me issues. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24608903/
<croz> any ideas?
<unholymachine> there is a #kubuntu channel
<unholymachine> which specifically deals with KDE on ubuntu
<unholymachine> just saying.
<croz> oh sorry
<croz> i meant to go there
<croz> fuck lol
<croz> i apologie
<unholymachine> np! :)
<xangua> croz: when you mix gnome and KDE things happen
<gentwo> how do i disable the X during startup, tried GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and no luck,
<xubuntu62i> hakuna matata! amd64 running
<xubuntu94i> haah hello im installing xubuntu
<xubuntu75i> whats up
<xubuntu75i> no
<StevenR> Evening all. How do I unzoom my desktop please? (Also, how do I turn off this feature?)
<StevenR> nevermind. Google eventually gave me the answer :)
#xubuntu 2017-05-21
<xubuntu96i> join
<mxa> join
<Golfgeo> Hi all! Got a slight issue since (re-) instelling my computer. My monitor supports YCbCr and with the Radeon driver I seem to be using RGB signal. How can I change my video
<Golfgeo> +output to YCbCr since using the Catalyst drivers isn't an option anymore for me (xubuntu 16.04)
#xubuntu 2018-05-14
<m00n_urn> Hey! My xubuntu machine keeps freezing every now and then (today alone: 4 times). I have to restart it everytime to get it to work again. I've lost all my xubuntu settings the last time I restarted due to it freezing. | Xubuntu 18.04 on a Thinkpad E450. Many applications were running during the freeze: A torrent client, XMPP client, FF, a few text files, a terminal. Do I have to provide any system logs to rectify this issue?
<m00n_urn> Hey! My xubuntu machine keeps freezing every now and then (today alone: 4 times). I have to restart it everytime to get it to work again. I've lost all my xubuntu settings the last time I restarted due to it freezing. | Xubuntu 18.04 on a Thinkpad E450. Many applications were running during the freeze: A torrent client, XMPP client, FF, a few text files, a terminal. Do I have to provide any system logs to rectify this issue?
<krytarik> m00n_urn: They literally only user who has entered the channel since you posted it last, is yourself btw.
<m00n_urn> krytarik, wut?! :D
<m00n_urn> krytarik, do you have any idea why this keeps occuring often?
<kumool> mmm
<kumool> clean your ram
<kumool> or your entire PC
<kumool> you can also erase xubuntu and install another OS
<kumool> just in case
<m00n_urn> kumool, No. I spent an awful lot of time customizing it. memtest to clean the RAM? How does one "clean" an OS?
<kumool> ?
<kumool> are you trolling?
<kumool> you can try to memtest sure
<kumool> shrink the hdd and dualboot another OS
<kumool> if you don't want to erase anything
<m00n_urn> lol, k
<sarka> m00n_urn: I'd suspect your pc is overheating or your RAM is defective
<sarka> so cleaning your pc, maybe taking the ram off and putting it in back again and if it still freezes try memtest
<sarka> being thorough you would run memtest with only one ram stick in place at a time
<m00n_urn> I'm kinda certain that it's the former. Overheating.
<sarka> I had such problem once and it ended up being my GPU ram which was bad
<m00n_urn> sarka, one ram stick at a time? one? I just dd memtest onto my thumdrive and run live.
<sarka> yep
<m00n_urn> Okay, but what about overheating. You got tips for that?
<sarka> vacuuming your pc. if you have temp readings in bios, check them out right after freezing
<sarka> if they're high-ish even after vacuuming, maybe check thermal paste
<sarka> don't vacuum any motherboard components, obviously
<m00n_urn> mine is a laptop and do bios even have that option?
<sarka> hmm, maybe, maybe not. It's a lot more difficult to clean up though
<m00n_urn> how do you check thermal paste? what is a thermal paste to begin with?
<sarka> there's thermal paste between the cpu and it's heatsinkg
<sarka> sometimes it dries up and doesn't perform well
<sarka> maybe disassemble the laptop, vacuum/blow it and just clean old paste and put some new paste in straight away
<m00n_urn> Oh, alright. thermald is already installed on my system and it didn't really make any difference
<xubuntu28d> Good day! Support for older AMD GPUs has  been dropped on newer version of ubuntu? (eg. Juniper PRO - hd5750) of the free driver
<xubuntu27d> was looking for a Screen Tearing fix - found it here https://tinyurl.com/jg8wrve
<baldor> Hi !
<baldor> I just noticed the keyboard shortcut "Ctrl + Maj + colon" wasn't detected by some apps any more since the upgrade
<baldor> to 18.04
<baldor> I use it in pycharm, and it doesn't detect it any more (and I can't reassign it)
<baldor> any idea what prevents pycharm from detecting this shortcut?
<ondondil> Hello
<ondondil> Can anybody reproduce this bug? https://streamable.com/7t8kr
<ondondil> It happens when you open new thunar window and right click a file that is near the bottom of the screen so that context menu is displayed further up from mouse pointer.
<ondondil> Then the option that appears to be under the mouse pointer is executed automatically.
<ondondil> It only happens once since thunar window is launched and to reproduce it you need to close the window and open new one.
<ondondil> I noticed this first in Xubuntu 16.04 and now again in 18.04.
<ondondil> It happens in VM too
<Spass> ondondil, hello, I can confirm that on my Xubuntu 17.10
<Spass> seems that we have the same bugs, plank blinking, Firefox 60 one, and now this...
<ondondil> Oh, nevermind. I thought it was something new because there were no reports of it on launchpad but now I think I've found the exact same issue reported on xfce bugzilla
<ondondil> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12476
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12476 in Core "Right-click menu doesn't work properly" [Normal,New]
<ondondil> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13697
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 13697 in General "Right-click menu immediately chooses an option on certain themes" [Normal,New]
<ondondil> sorry to have bothered you
<Spass> well, I can at least add a comment that it also affects me
<Spass> ondondil, what's the Thunar version on 18.04?
<ondondil> 1.6.15
<Spass> I added my "can confirm" comment on the Bugzilla, not that I think it would help, but it's better than nothing, I guess
<ondondil> Oh, thanks for mentioning that it happens on 18.04 too. Now I don't need to create an account just for that specifically, I guess
<Spass> I kind of lost my hopes for bug fixing after my "screen edge blinking" bug, now I have that "if something is broken - fix it yourself and don't expect someone to fix it for you" approach, and since I can't code I'll just sit quietly and I'll try to not complain too much ;)
<Spass> all I can do to contribute is helping new users with (very) simple things, here and on forums
<djtravz> Is anybody there?
<djtravz> I’m kinda freaking out
<krytarik> I see..
<djtravz> My computer wasn’t connecting to my Ethernet so I tried resetting it. When doing so it reset instantaneously which is weird for my computer. I tried shutting down, but it just went right back on. I tried force restarting it with my reset button and it went off. When turning back on, it stayed at a black screen for a long time. I held down my power button to shut it down forcefully. Now when I turned it on it is stuck at “kernel p
<djtravz> “Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)”
<djtravz> http://imgur.com/AoMlGTP
<djtravz> Can anybody please help
<djtravz> Booting into recovery mode does the same thing
<krytarik> djtravz: The main #ubuntu channel might be a better place for this.
#xubuntu 2018-05-15
<jordan4ibanez> Hello, I'm getting a severe apt error on 16.04 amd64
<jordan4ibanez> When I run sudo apt (or apt-get or aptitude) update I get https://pastebin.com/raw/3pBuKUyi
<samuncle-> Hi
<samuncle-> I'm struggling with something
<samuncle-> I have a setup where the monitor is reflected on a mirror
<samuncle-> For that I need to flip the screen so the output looks correct on the mirror
<samuncle-> But I only found so far how to rotate the picture which isn't what is correct
<samuncle-> Does anyone know if it's possible?
<nova_> I'm trying to find the icon that the Messaging Indicator Plugin is using so I can change it.  I'm using the Moka icon theme and it unfortunately sets both the notification indicator and messaging indicator to the same icon, While Adwaita or Elementary show different icons (a ball and an envelope).  Can anyone point me in the right place?
<nova_> sorry not a ball, a bell*
<Unit193> nova_: I wasn't around.  But you're welcome!  Glad it helped!
<nova_> Unit193: yes huge help thanks
<nova_> Now I'm looking to tweak the Moka icons slightly.  I have 2 bells in my tray and it looks weird
<nova_> oh wait i found it
<m00n_urn> Hey! is xubuntu supposed to run on kernel version 4.15.0-20-generic? because, the latest stable is 14.16.8, Is upgrading adviceable?
<pmjdebru1jn> 14.16.8 ?
<pmjdebru1jn> 4.16.8 you mean?
<pmjdebru1jn> but essentially no
<pmjdebru1jn> the mainline kernels aren't really meant to be directly used by end users
<m00n_urn> yeah *4.16.8
<pmjdebru1jn> canonical maintains the 4.15.x tree for whatever should be relevant for ubuntu users
<pmjdebru1jn> though of course, that can be subject to debate
<well_laid_lawn> m00n_urn:  unless you have a real need for the latest kernel it's not worth the hassle
<pmjdebru1jn> m00n_urn: so the answer is no, you should "upgrade"
<pmjdebru1jn> NOT*
<pmjdebru1jn> sorry
<pmjdebru1jn> you shouldn't upgrade
<pmjdebru1jn> unless there is a significant issue for you
<pmjdebru1jn> via the 4.15 kernel packages you'll automatically get security patches etc...
<pmjdebru1jn> once you buidl your own kernel, you're entirely responsible for the security of your system yourself
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, well, my 18.04 keeps facing random freezes, the last time was when I was copying files. All of them got corrupted via transfer. So, based on some google-fu I figured upgrading the kernel would fix some issues with it freezing.
<m00n_urn> well_laid_lawn, alright
<well_laid_lawn> generall intermittent issues are hardware related - software keeps doing the same thing
<m00n_urn> well_laid_lawn, ubuntu trusty didn't have this issue so..
<pmjdebru1jn> m00n_urn: sounds implausible
<pmjdebru1jn> building your own kernel really is inadvisable
<pmjdebru1jn> m00n_urn: considering sticking with xubuntu 16.04 for a while, until 18.04 has gotten some updates
 * pmjdebru1jn rarely updates his system just days after a new release
<pmjdebru1jn> it's not a day idea to wait a few weeks in general (with any OS)
<well_laid_lawn> it's not something that shouldn't be done - just a lot of work for not much gain mostly
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, oh okay, so I just have to wait for 18.04 to issue updates to fix the random freezes?
<pmjdebru1jn> well_laid_lawn: if one needs to ask about when it's appropriate to build his own kernel, one probably shouldn't attempt it
<pmjdebru1jn> m00n_urn: there probably nothing random about it
<pmjdebru1jn> m00n_urn: maybe one driver is misbehaving
<pmjdebru1jn> who knows
<pmjdebru1jn> i'd just wait a few weeks, and then retry
<pmjdebru1jn> instead of wasting a lot of time now
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, how would I even check for things like these?
<pmjdebru1jn> m00n_urn: btw, did you inspect your syslog after a freeze
<pmjdebru1jn> see if anything got logged
<pmjdebru1jn> m00n_urn: huh?
<pmjdebru1jn> check for what?
<pmjdebru1jn> just try
<pmjdebru1jn> you just happened to hit an unlucky case
<pmjdebru1jn> it happens
<pmjdebru1jn> presuming it's not hardware related
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, i meant logs yes. I should check it. where is it located again?
<pmjdebru1jn> (you did do 12 hours of memtest etc)
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, mine is a thinkpad e450
<pmjdebru1jn> but did you already run a long memtest session
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, I ran memtest for a hour long with it displaying 0 errors to fix.
<pmjdebru1jn> that's a bit short though
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, it reacheed 100%
<pmjdebru1jn> presumably not even enough to complete a full run?
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, it did complete
<pmjdebru1jn> within an hour?
<pmjdebru1jn> are you sure you look at the right diagram?
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, yes, it told to press ESC to reboot the machine
<pmjdebru1jn> doesn't it always do that?
<m00n_urn> I ran memtest for the first time yesterday so
<pmjdebru1jn> on most systems it needs multiple hours to complete
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, well, im sure mine was completed in an hour
<m00n_urn> i guess just have to wait for xubuntu to issue updates until then I just have to deal with it
<pmjdebru1jn> or just temporarily switch back to an older version if it didn't happen before
<pmjdebru1jn> reinstalling is like 10mins work
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, to 16.04?
<pmjdebru1jn> for example
<pmjdebru1jn> you said it didn't happen with an older version
<pmjdebru1jn> anyhow, if you want to see if you can get more info https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Netconsole that might be worth trying
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, older version of ubuntu not xubuntu. It was a 14.04
<pmjdebru1jn> hardware support should be same between ubuntu/xubuntu
<m00n_urn> yeah
<pmjdebru1jn> btw, if you system freezes, can you still switch to a proper terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<m00n_urn> and where would I check these logs again?
<pmjdebru1jn> and does that still work
<pmjdebru1jn> netconsole is probably your best option
<m00n_urn> pmjdebru1jn, tried it and it does not. The keyboard freezes too
<pmjdebru1jn> then netconsole if your best bet to see what might be going on
<m00n_urn> okay
<m00n_urn> thanks a lot
<arefxubuntu> hi
<arefxubuntu> any body here
<pmjdebru1jn> sure
<pmjdebru1jn> just ask, people will respond if they have time and/or know an answer
<pmjdebru1jn> sometimes an answer might take a while
<arefxubuntu> i was trying to install linuxmint xfce but some went wrong i think the iso is not right because i install linx mint on the same machine
<arefxubuntu> before
<pmjdebru1jn> this isn't a linuxmint channel
<pmjdebru1jn> https://xubuntu.org/download/
<pmjdebru1jn> that's xubuntu
<dqs_gentoo> pardon the expression no shit sherlock that is xubuntu xD
<knome> dqs_gentoo, indeed this is a family-friendly channel - and you seem to know which expressions to avoid - so please do that
<dunpeal> Hi there. I'd like to install Xubuntu 18.04. Where do I find the "minimal install" option I heard was added to 18.04?
<akxwi-dave> dunpeal:  There is an Xubuntu Core version.. which is the Xubuntu desktop and minimal programs..
<akxwi-dave> this is available here https://unit193.net/xubuntu/
<akxwi-dave> https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/  sorry here
<dunpeal> akxwi-dave: thanks!
<dunpeal> Hey. I installed Xubuntu Core, and now I get the following error: http://dpaste.com/1GT97RT
<pmjdebru1jn> dunpeal: maybe the mirror is temporarily broken?
<pmjdebru1jn> or a conection issue
<pmjdebru1jn> did you try apt-get update again? a few minutes later?
<pmjdebru1jn> or a different mirror
<installer> can i read what i type?
<installer> finally
<installer> i am installing a 14.xx image (32bit on a macBook late 2007 (32bit EFI). cannot find a place to put the bootloader in - is that because of Guid/GPT and no MBR?
<installer> i let the installer claim the whole build in disk (sda)
<installer> it says the arch is i386/mac and later the info, that the partitition label of sda is gpt. ubiquity is skipping group sda , since no volume group is found
<installer> for no i skipped the boot loader, but i guess i will be able to install it later anytime from live image again?
<donofrio> installer - if you return, I had to use a autostart custom cdrom with plop auto configured to countdown, to a grub customized to auto count down to install from the usb key I made...it worked, I need to update for 18.04 (they did make a 32 bit for x86 still right?)
#xubuntu 2018-05-16
<lukaso666> hi! I have Xubuntu 16.4... official GUI update-manager (with upgradable LTS releases enabled in settings) doesn't show me any upgrade to 17.04 LTS or 18.04 LTS (and i saw these releases on xubuntu website).. should I upgrade the system on my own, by terminal?
<Unit193> 17.04 is not an LTS, and the LTS will be offered at the first point release, which is in July.
<lukaso666> Unit193: f***k, yeah! I forgot about that! sorry!
<lukaso666> but anyway, can I upgrade it by changing the repo list and release upgrade in console?
<knome> lukaso666, please remember this is a family-friendly channel...
<knome> "any-to-any" upgrade paths should work now, so you should be able to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.04 as well.
<lukaso666> or better stay with 16.04 ant to wait for official LTS? I mean a stable working distro...
<lukaso666> knome: sorry!
<knome> oh wait, i misread
<knome> 16.04->18.04 is definitely a supported upgrade path, it will be proposed to you when the point release is out
<lukaso666> I see
<knome> that is, what Unit193 just said
<knome> scheduled for july 26th
<lukaso666> thanks, guys!
<knome> you *can* upgrade earlier but for stability reasons the upgrade isn't advertised for 16.04 users yet
<lukaso666> knome: that's why I asked.. I have Dabian sid too and I want Xubuntu as stable as possible alternative
<lukaso666> so I'll wait until July 26th
<knome> yup, it's not that far away anyway...
<lukaso666> exactly
<_thelion_> Hi there. In thunar: clicking on "open a terminal here" opens the terminal always in the home folder.
<_thelion_> the setting in thunar is: exo-open --working-directory %f --launch TerminalEmulator
<dunpeal> Hi. Is there a way to run the Xubuntu installer such that it won't create any user other than root initially?
<dunpeal> Right now, it seems to force me to create a non-root user that don't want.
<knome> dunpeal, no, for many reasons, mostly because using the root account isn't recommended on (x)ubuntu
<dunpeal> knome: I know, it's not because I want to just use root as a regular user (ugh), but because I need more control over how my non-root main user gets created.
<Javabean> s/(x)ubuntu/linux also aplicable to windows/mac/everybody
<knome> dunpeal, hmm, like what control?
<dunpeal> For example, I need to set a specific UID for it.
<knome> sounds like a very rare situation
<knome> may i ask what for?
<knome> or in other words: are you trying to solve another problem with this solution?
<dunpeal> knome: I need to match permissions on mounted network drives, and having the right UID there from the get-go is less hairy than doing remaps etc.
<knome> right, but the network drive tools have the remapping features
<knome> is there something else you'd like more control on?
<knome> i mean i don't think it's very likely that the installer started allowing you to do fancy UID tricks ;)
<dunpeal> knome: yeah, but it would be nice if it did.
<knome> sounds like it would suit some other OS more - or potentially some text-mode installer or sth
<knome> anyway, time to go to bed
<knome> nighty!
<dunpeal> Thanks.
#xubuntu 2018-05-17
<stumpy> how does one report bugs?
<stumpy> I was trying to run multiple java apps on xubuntu 18 lts and it gave me all these certificate issues
<cfhowlett> !bug | stumpy
<ubottu> stumpy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<stumpy> I chatted with the dev and they couldn't figure it out
<stumpy> I reinstalled on a diff machine, same problem
<Unit193> ...I presume you have ca-certificates-java
<stumpy> at first no, but the dev showed me how so after that yes
<stumpy> but still the same errors
<stumpy> but I tried xubuntu 17, and it works like a charm?
<stumpy> same procedure, diff ver
<stumpy> reproduced, with 17, on a diff computer, same procedure (default-jre) and again it worked...
<stumpy> seems something is off with 18 lts, that is working ok in 17
<stumpy> though I am not enough of a guru to know what exactly
<The_Milkman> How to get rid of "zpool: symbol lookup error: zpool: undefined symbol: thread_init" and completely reinstall all zfs-related software? Running Xubuntu 17.10 on my desktop.
<pmjdebru1jn> you can purge packages and then reinstall them
<pmjdebru1jn> you probably need to umount any zfs volumes in the meantime
<pmjdebru1jn> dpkg -l | grep zfs
<pmjdebru1jn> to see what relevant packages you have installed
<pmjdebru1jn> The_Milkman: are you just messing around?
<pmjdebru1jn> otherwise why would you inflict ZFSonLinux on yourself, particularly for a desktop
 * pmjdebru1jn is always very wary of third party kernel modules
<The_Milkman> I am running containers and VMs for testing purpose and need all that zfs stuff like snapshots, compression, arc
<pmjdebru1jn> do you need it, or just like/want it :)
<pmjdebru1jn> lvm/xfs can do similar things though possibly less snazzy
<pmjdebru1jn> The_Milkman: but apt-get purge ... apt-get install ... should resolve your issue
<pmjdebru1jn> thing is what happened for it to break like that?
<pmjdebru1jn> errors like that typically don't "just happen"
<The_Milkman> Made apt purge zfs-dkms zfsutils-linux libzfs2linux zfs-zed, also rm -rf dirs: /usr/share/zfs, /etc/zfs. Now loading new zfs-0.6.5.11 DKMS files...
<The_Milkman> pmjdebru1jn: i am using zfs a lot in our production FreeBSD servers and more familiar with it, than lvm/xfs
<The_Milkman> pmjdebru1jn: so i created an issue at github zfs-on-linux project https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/7544
<stumpy> quick xubunt 17 installation question.
<stumpy> If I want to use LVM on a particular disk, but apart from that do it automatically, how can I do that?
<stumpy> When I select the LVM option, it default to my harddrive, I want to install it on a flash drive
<stumpy> I am pretty sure I have done this before, but can't remember how (and I really don't think it was mannually setting up LVM as that just fries my brain)
<zleap> i am sure there is an option for lvm during install as for q2 maybe advanced options allows you to select device I am guessing you want to install lubuntu to an external device like a flash disk  so you also have persistance
<stumpy> I am looking at the install dialog now (booted up with a live flash) and it gives the option to boot alongside windows wiht LVM grayed out
<stumpy> or erase disk, which allows me to use LVM
<stumpy> caveat, I don't want it to touch my hard drive/win install
<stumpy> or it gives me the option of "something else" which is totally manual and a bit of a PITA as I just barely understand how to set up LVM properly/manually
<EDinNY> How do I lock the screen after X minutes of inactivity?
<flocculant> EDinNY: power manager > display tab
<flocculant> and security tab > auto lock when screensaver active
<EDinNY> When the screen blanks is it considered "screensaver active"?
<EDinNY> flocculant: When the screen blanks is it considered "screensaver active"?
<genii> Or the screen itself turned off due to it's own powersaving feature called DPMS
<flocculant> yea - and that too (thanks genii )
<xubuntu15d> Hello, new Linux user here. I have an old Acer Aspire I'd like to revmamp and use for some basic tasks such as typing, image sorting etc. Question is I don't want to download something that I'll have to fiddle with for a week as a new user. Google compatibility and support for Aspire 7730G hardware and there seem to be few issues nothing much but my question is can I download the newest Xubuntu version and will it be compatible
#xubuntu 2018-05-18
<pmjdebru1jn> The_Milkman: you got an answer
<pmjdebru1jn> but as I said, using out of tree filesystems is at it's core, a bad idea
<pmjdebru1jn> you really shouldn't even remotely have to deal with issues like this, to be able to access your data :)
<_thelion_> Hello, I've a problem with Thunar: if I want to open a terminal in the current directory, the terminal opens in my home directory.
<_thelion_> I've tried something this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/891680/xubuntu-thunar-open-terminal-here-opens-konsole-in-homefolder ... without any changes.
<_thelion_> e.g.: I'm working in /home/.../Downloads ... I click on "open a terminal here" and the terminal opens in my home folder.
<Levik> Hi
<Levik> i`m need help
<Levik> I install the hubunt 18.04 on the network. Who did this?
<Javabean> !patience | Levik
<ubottu> Levik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Levik> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Levik> I install the hubunt 18.04 on the network. Who did this?
<flocculant> 5 minutes isn't patience
<Javabean> hello Levik, please don't PM the users in this room for help.  the knowledge you need is known to someone in here but, if they answer your question in a PM then no one else will learn.  please be patient, someone will show up and see your question.
<flocculant> I'd try using #ubuntu - more people around - also - if you've got problems doing it - you need to tell them exactly what the issue it
<flocculant> nobody is psychic
<Levik> i need boot and install xubuntu 18.04 over pxe
<Levik> i use spacewalk system
<flocculant> right - so as I said - try #ubuntu, type /join #ubuntu where you're typing and a new tab will open - ask in there, more people are around
<pita_> Hi all,  I turned off the 'show menu bar' in the folder menu. Now that the menu bar isn't showing, I need to restore it. But how? Shortcut or command line?
<flocculant> Ctrl+M I believe
<flocculant> yea
<pita_> flocculant---thanks, it works, what a relief!
<pita_> flocculant---I spent 3 hours searching for the answer before giving up and going to bed!! Where did you find this info?
<flocculant> from thunar without the menu bar hidden lol
<flocculant> but it comes up in a web search
<pita_> flocculant, i never found it in a web search!!! I just searched for "meaning of control + M in linux" and it still didn't show!
<flocculant> oh right - well I searched for thunar hide menu bar :D
<flocculant> anyway - if you do it again and forget - the other thing you can do (and forget :p ) is F10 temporarily shows the menu bar and you can re-enable it :)
<flocculant> have a good day
<pita_> flocculant, thanks again!!!!
<flocculant> no problem :)
<pita_> Is there a way to change the icon size in the folders only (globally)? The desktop icons are fine. But my icons inside the folders are very small. I did something last night, by accident while I was in a folder, and all the icons shrunk!
<drleviathan> pita_, are you talking about in the file browser?  Perhaps you accidentally selected in the menu?  View --> View as Compact List
<drleviathan> if so, try:   View --> View as Icons
<pita_> ok
<drleviathan> alternatively, you can zoom out/in
<pita_> I misclicked on something when I was in the folder, but can't figure out what I did!
<pita_> I just checked under 'view', I had the 'view as icons' enabled-so that isn't the reason.
<drleviathan> pita_, try View --> Zoom Out/In
<pita_> OK, the zoom in worked-and I would have tried it before.....except I thought I needed a global change, and I didn't realize the 'zoom in' was global.
<pita_> drleviathan: thanks, I owe you coffee or a pint! Regards!
<drleviathan> I'm glad I could help.  Pay it forward.
 * genii 's ears wiggle for a moment at the word "coffee"
<pita_> drleviathan: I do pay it forward, it's my way! I have a small group of locals that are converting to linux, and I am the 'local' help for them! It keeps me busy...but feeling good about helping others!
<xubuntu04i> hello
<xubuntu04i> back on xubuntu again
<jay-m> Hello
<jay-m> when I open an APT link with Software app I get this message :
<jay-m> "Don't know how to handle 'apt://<name_of_package>'"
<jay-m> Please help
<drleviathan> jay-m, what do you really want to do?  Install a package?
<jay-m> Yes
<drleviathan> what package would this be?
<jay-m> Hum...
<drleviathan> I take it: it is not one of the packages available in the official repositories.
<drleviathan> You could download the deb file and install from the command line.
<drleviathan> Dunno what is wrong with the Software app.  I never use it.
<jay-m> Its OK. I found the package name (Icedtea plugin) using apt-cache search
<jay-m> The apt link pointed to version 7 (iceadtea-7-plugin)
<jay-m> but that wasn't found in the official repo
<jay-m> so I used : sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<drleviathan> ah yes, I see
<jay-m> which installs version 8 by default
<drleviathan> yup, that is the way to do it
<jay-m> Thanks, drleviathan ! :)
#xubuntu 2018-05-19
<mitic> Hi all, i would like to expand the root Partition. In windows I already decreased a Partition, so the unallocated space is before the root Partition. How can I extend it? Tnx
<mitic> Xubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<ntnsndr> Greetings. I'm having a strange keyboard-mapping issue that I can't seem to help help on. Basically, my left parenthesis is broken. Here are details: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1036645/why-is-my-left-parenthesis-mapping-to-kp-page-up has anyone seen anything like this before?
<kumool> sigh
<kumool> left
<thief_and_a_liar> how do I install wine and world of warcraft on xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install wine
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<thief_and_a_liar> why don't you write <suck my dick> in the terminal
<cfhowlett> !ops | thief_and_a_liar
<ubottu> thief_and_a_liar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bazhang, elky, Flannel, genii, ikonia, knome, krytarik, mneptok, Myrtti, Pici, pleia2, Unit193.
<thief_and_a_liar> lol
<thief_and_a_liar> I know IRC
<thief_and_a_liar> I just don't know how to install shit in linux, I am used to package manager GUI shit
<thief_and_a_liar> I also had an ac100
<thief_and_a_liar> http://www.trustedreviews.com/reviews/toshiba-ac100
<zleap> thief_and_a_liar:  what distro are you using
<zleap> for apt do apt search  what you are looking for
<zleap> then to install do sudo apt install  package
<crimson_king> Thunar froze during a big file copy. Is there a CLI way to get a status from the task? I wanna know if it's still copying.
<crimson_king> nevermind, it crashed and burned to the ground... But no big harm done.
#xubuntu 2018-05-20
<bauxit> Process 'hid2hci --method=dell --devpath=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6.2/2-1.6.2:1.0' failed with exit code 1.
<bauxit> Hi all, anybody has any idea what could couses this error message and systemd-udevd constantly runs on 100% cpu usage
<well_laid_lawn> bauxit:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028883/ubuntu-18-04-systemd-udevd-uses-high-cpu-conflict-with-wifi   should help
<bauxit> https://forum.manjaro.org/t/high-cpu-usage-on-kernel-4-14-and-4-15-from-systemd-udevd-which-seems-to-be-the-synaptic-touchpad-driver/35972/3
<bauxit> it was helpful
<bauxit> btw thank you for your response :)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<tengelic> hi!
<glitchd> hello
<tengelic> I heard there will be a new compositor in xfwm4
<tengelic> Is it true?
<tengelic> I also read the mate may use MIR as a wayland compositor
<tengelic> in the future
<glitchd> idk tbh
#xubuntu 2019-05-13
<scootergrisen> On the login screen i can select sessions like "Xfce Session". Where is that string translated?
<diogenes_> scootergrisen, afaik that depends on login manager (aka lightdm, slim, gdm, sddm, etc.)
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/tree/xfce.desktop.in
<brainwash> that one is translated via http://www.xfce.org/getinvolved/translation
<brainwash> the installed file is /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.desktop
<scootergrisen> its lightdm i think
<scootergrisen> Ok so its not enough to have the strings in the po files to see it.
<scootergrisen> Are .desktop files suppose to be used for that?
<brainwash> not for something like a desktop file
<brainwash> why wouldn't they?
<scootergrisen> Are .desktop files not only for application shortcuts in the application menu?
<brainwash> they are used for autostart too
<friendlyGoat> hello, this ain't much of a big deal but i'd still like to ask about it. how do i make my login screen show up on only one of my displays?
<friendlyGoat> when im logging in it makes the login prompt appear on my laptop screen whch is closed instead of on my television which is where i want it if you get what i mean
<friendlyGoat> i'd also like to ask how to fix my GRUB menu, my EFI partition moved and i had to reinstall one of my operating systems now grub aint booting first and im not sure what to do
<GridCube> friendlyGoat: https://askubuntu.com/questions/234930/choose-lightdm-login-screen-location-in-multi-monitor-setup
<friendlyGoat> havent loaded it yet but thanks in advance!
<GridCube> friendlyGoat: https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<friendlyGoat> thanks for that too, this has been a huge bother for me
<GridCube> though, proably doing grub-update should fix it
<GridCube> but boot-repair does a lot of things visually so it helps a lot
<scootergrisen> Xubuntu is not a desktop environment is it?
<scootergrisen> In xubuntu i can choose between two session. Xfce Session and Xubuntu Session.
<brainwash> it does not say desktop environment
<brainwash> it says "session"
<brainwash> xubuntu offers a customized xfce session
<scootergrisen> But the comment in xubuntu.desktop says "Use this session to run Xubuntu as your desktop environment"
<brainwash> copy pasted from Comment=Use this session to run Xfce as your desktop environment
<scootergrisen> Thats the xfce.desktop file i meant the xubuntu.desktop file
<brainwash> yes
<scootergrisen> I just ask if it is corret to call xubuntu a desktop environment
<brainwash> the string in xubuntu.desktop was basically just copied/modified
<scootergrisen> Yes it seems that way
<brainwash> https://git.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings/tree/usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop
<brainwash> many years ago it used to be Comment=Use this session to boot into Xubuntu
<brainwash> personally, I would bother with this
<scootergrisen> How come files like /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop does not contain translations but in the Xfce menu pidgin is translation. Where are the translated strings at?
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LangpacksDesktopfiles
<brainwash> scootergrisen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LangpacksDesktopfiles
<scootergrisen> brainwash, i read a bit of it but still can figure out there the translated strings are
<scootergrisen> bye for now and thanks for all the fish
<xubuntu70i> JOIN
<xubuntu70i> can anyone read me?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu70i: Yup :)
#xubuntu 2019-05-14
<xubuntu16i> hello?
<xubuntu08w> Hi every body
<xubuntu08w> I have  a network issue
<xubuntu08w> with my ethernet device
<xubuntu08w> my ifconfig
<xubuntu08w> enp2s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500         inet 192.168.XXX.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.XXX.255         ether 34:ee:ee:ee:ee:ee  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)         RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)         RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0         TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)         TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0  lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536 
<xubuntu08w> the enp2so   is not RUNNING
<xubuntu08w> but is UP
<xubuntu08w> my release :
<xubuntu08w>  cat /etc/lsb-release DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=18.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=bionic DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS"
<xubuntu08w> and finelly my netplan:
<xubuntu08w> network:   version: 2   renderer: networkd   ethernets:     enp2s0: 	  dhcp4: no       addresses: [192.168.XXX.XXX/24]
<xubuntu08w> if someone can help me to fix, this ****** ethernet problem :)
<diogenes_> xubuntu08w, and this issue started to occur after you did what?
<xubuntu08w> it's the first time I use the ethernet on this cumputer, so I edit the netplan
<xubuntu08w> sudo netplan generate
<xubuntu08w> sudo netplan apply
<xubuntu08w> firstable I didn't realise the ethernet is not "RUNNING"
<xubuntu08w> so I reboot
<xubuntu08w> I make sudo ifconfig  enp2s0 up
<xubuntu08w> the result is : it was not intalled
<xubuntu08w> sory
<xubuntu08w> I forgot the begining  : i tired to remove ipup
<xubuntu08w> and it said me it was not installed
<xubuntu08w> I think I did made anything else
<xubuntu08w> sory   : sudo apt remove ifupdown
<diogenes_> you did a lot of changes to the system, load a live session off of a usb and see if it works there
<xubuntu08w> ok I will check now
<aurelienvlg> Hi all !
<aurelienvlg> I have some problem to access https://docs.xubuntu.org
<aurelienvlg> the https certificate have expired
<aurelienvlg> error SEC_ERROR_EXPIRED_CERTIFICATE in firefox
<aurelienvlg> when I look the details of the certificate it expired May the 13th 2019
<aurelienvlg> the certificate have to be renewed
<aurelienvlg> who can I contact to give a feedback about this problem ?
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Unit193> aurelienvlg: Taking a look.
<aurelienvlg> It's not a bug in ubuntu, it's a problem of renewing the https certificate for the docs.xubuntu.org subdomain
<Unit193> aurelienvlg: Try now.
<aurelienvlg> Ok it works !
<aurelienvlg> Thank you for the fix
<aurelienvlg> Sorry for the noise ;-)
<Unit193> Thanks for poking.
<aurelienvlg> Bye!
<aurelienvlg> Sorry, I'm back...
<aurelienvlg> Nothing at https://docs.xubuntu.org/1904/
<aurelienvlg> The requested URL /1904/ was not found on this server.
<aurelienvlg> 1804 and 1810 work
<Unit193> Indeed, I noticed that too when I was checking into the cert.
<aurelienvlg> Unit193: Are you one of the admin of the website ? (I suppose yes)
<aurelienvlg> Unit193: Thanks you for your answer and reactivity, this time I go. Bye!
<Unit193> Actually no.
#xubuntu 2019-05-15
<Andrio> Out of curiosity, what permissions are needed to chown a file?
<well_laid_lawn> Andrio:  higher permissions than are current
<well_laid_lawn> generally speaking
<Andrio> Heh
<Andrio> I have sudo access though. You can't get much higher than that.
<Andrio> Well, aside from physical access to the machine.
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to explain the situation more if there is an issue
<Andrio> There isn't; I'm just wondering
<well_laid_lawn> k
<guiverc> Andrio, if a mount is readonly; you can't change permissions even with `sudo chown`, also some filesystems may not be native & be capable of storing all posix-file-bits (eg. ntfs/samba..) and mask's provide permissions on mount that `sudo chown` cannot override .. ie. sudo may not be enough for every file you see
<gnrp> Guys, I need help!!!11
<gnrp> I have a xubuntu with xfce-terminal
<gnrp> I connect via ssh to a server (debian, whatever) in which I run a tmux.
<gnrp> I want the bell of the applications inside tmux to be handed over to tmux, which hands it over to ssh, which then hands it over to the terminal, such that my terminal window is blinking or so when a bell is received
<gnrp> Passing on the bell is possible, but how would I make the xfce-terminal blink or somehow make itself notice (not by sound) when a bell is received?
<gnrp> I was hoping to get a different color in the taskbar or so
<gnrp> oh, 16.04 and 18.04 here
<max12345> hello there, I'm running 16.04 and I have trouble installing a theme? I looked up yesterday how it's supposed to work and I did replicate it on my other 18.04 machine, but I have still some questions, namely where the default themes are so I that I have a working base to create my own from.
<max12345> ah found it.
<xubuntu36w> I purchased Xubuntu in 2013 and used it for a couple of years but it has been dormant since 2015.  I was trying to access it again but I forgot my password.  How do you update the password so I can access the app?
<diogenes_> xubuntu36w, purchased?
<GridCube> ?
<diogenes_> ?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu36w: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<xubuntu36w> I purchased an Acer laptop and downloaded Xubuntu, but it won't let me get any further than the login page because I forgot my password
<diogenes_> xubuntu36w, you been given the answer already.
<xubuntu36w> Thanks, I'm going to try that
<xubuntu36w> I followed the steps and it gave me a message "password unchanged" after I entered it twice
<xubuntu36w> It was another message
<xubuntu36w> "authentication token manipulation error"
<diogenes_> xubuntu17i, it would be easier to re-install, anyway if you not solving your problem today then come back tomorrow and we could try a few tricks.
<xubuntu36w> I'm not that technically astute, but how do I re-install?
<diogenes_> dowload xubuntu iso, write to usb drive and boot from it.
<genii> That error is probably because your filesystem is mounted readonly
<xubuntu36w> Yes it does say read only
 * genii goes to read the pychocats page
<genii> xubuntu36w: I would recommend to run: mount -o remount,rw /
<genii> ..and then the passwd username    ( with the actual user name you want to change the password for of course)
<xubuntu36w> Ok thanks, I'll try that. Is mount or remount on the Grub menu?
<genii> This has nothing to do with a grub menu.
<xubuntu36w> Ok I just shut it down, so how do I get to the mount or remount?
<genii> You just follow the psychocats instructions again to choose recovery mode, then root. Then make sure you issue the: mount -o remount,rw /  ..command before issuing the: passwd username  ...command
<genii> If you followed the instructions before and got the "authentication token manipulation error" problem, it was likely because you skipped the part in the instructions about remounting the filesystem read-write
<genii> ( or made a typo, or some other similar thing )
<Bashing-om> !cookie | genii
<ubottu> genii: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<xubuntu36w> Yes, genii is an excellent helper, but I'm a no tech person and am having great difficulty with this process
<genii> mmm cookies
<xubuntu36w> I don't know how to run mount/remount.  Where do I input that or click on that command?
<vp11> I should use bugs.launchpad.net to report a bug found on Xubuntu, right? even if in fact I believe it's a kernel issue.
<vp11> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu I mean
<genii> xubuntu36w: When the machine reaches the point where it's sitting there waiting for you to type in commands, with a hashmark # then you should type the command I already gave you
<genii> xubuntu36w: So that if you already did this: https://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/fixsudoprecise02.jpg and this: https://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/fixsudoprecise03.jpg  and now it says something like: root@yourmachinename:~#    ...then you should type in: mount -o remount,rw /   ...and then hit the enter key
<genii> And then you will hopefully not get an error message and the machine will return to the: root@yourmachinename:~#   ..prompt again where it expects you to enter further commands
<genii> At which point, remember what your user name is that you forgot the password for, say for example it is Fred. If so then you would type in: passwd Fred
<genii> And then enter a new password. It will not show you anything being typed while you enter a password.
<genii> Then Enter again
<xubuntu36w> I typed in the command just as you have displayed it "mount -o remount,rw / and it then asked for me to name a filesystem type, so I typed in "read-write" and continued with the password change but it still gave me the same messages
<genii> The filesystem type should have been EXT3 or EXT4 by default which is not required to be specified normally. So it is conceivable that either a different filesystem that it does not know about normally was chosen during installation, which is unusual, or that there is some other issue like encrypted home folder
<genii> In this case, rather than issuing complicated instructions to discover the situation, your best option is just to reinstall
<xubuntu36w> LOL, now you've really lost me.  Can you please walk me through the re-install, if that's not too much trouble?
<genii> A third but more dubious explanation is that somehow wubi may have been used....
<genii> xubuntu36w: I currently have to other things requiring my time here at my job. But installing Xubuntu is fairly straightforward. There are also many others here could probably help with that
<genii> The basic process is boot to a USB stick or CD/DVD with the installation on it, follow instructions when prompted
<xubuntu36w> Well thank you so much for your assistance.  I greatly appreciate it.
 * genii sips
<genii> vp11: If you know more specifically the package name which contains the problem, you can just issue: ubuntu-bug packagename   and follow the instructions. So if you think it's a kernel issue you can report it like: ubuntu-bug linux-image-$(uname -r)
<genii> ( which will report a bug against the kernel which is currently running )
<vp11> genii: thanks for the tips
<vp11> I'm unsure if it's kernel bug per se, but from the crash logs it's gpu-related.
<vp11> this has been happening for a few months now, I'm fairly sure I asked for help here maybe a couple of months ago
<vp11> but now it's getting too frequent so I want to report it somewhere
<vp11> https://paste.debian.net/1081675/
<vp11> laptop will randomly freeze and syslog / kern.log will show always that at the moment of the crash
<vp11> I've already tried multiple kernels, even 5.0 and 5.1
<genii> A quick search seems to indicate it's some Vega driver related issue many are having
<vp11> yes but I wasn't able to find people having it in the same random occurrence, I found people having this issue with specific apps or games.
<vp11> and this laptop is supposed to be "Ubuntu certified" so I'm wondering if I go to Ubuntu if this issue will magically go away
<genii> Since they don't write the AMD graphics drivers, probably not
<genii> vp11: If you like to live dangerously you could try the amdgpu PPA which builds twice a day ( or more when there are upstream changes) https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<vp11> yeah, that might be my last resort
<vp11> better than getting random freezes while I'm at the middle of the work
<vp11> still better than using Windows
#xubuntu 2019-05-16
<keypass> Hi, I just installed xubuntu and would to replace the current version of firefox with the firefox-esr current version ? which is the best way to do this ?
<xubuntu28w> hey guys
<xubuntu28w> is there someone?
<gnrp> xubuntu28w: Yes, just ask your question, if somebody knows the answer, he will say so
<gnrp> and you have to stay around for a while
<xubuntu28w> just wanna talk
<xubuntu28w> u guys passion its informatic?
<xubuntu28w> my passion its cinema lol
<Andrio> You probably want #xubuntu-offtopic then
<brainwash> keypass: either use a PPA or download the archive directly from mozilla, extract it and create a launcher for it
<pmjdebruijn> keypass: may I ask why you would want to do that?
<pmjdebruijn> keypass: the version of firefox that's shipped with ubuntu is most likely the best maintained version you'll get on ubuntu
<keypass> because it updates every couple of weeks firefox
<keypass> I rather have a long term support with firefox estr
<pmjdebruijn> keypass: so?
<keypass> *esr
<keypass> I dont want my firefox updating every week
<pmjdebruijn> why not?
<keypass> prefer quarter updates
<keypass> because firefox is known to break with weekly updates
<keypass> esr is LTS
<pmjdebruijn> adding a nonstandard browser exposes you to waaaay more risk than monthly updates
<pmjdebruijn> "Firefox is known to break"
<keypass> esr is well maintained
<pmjdebruijn> you're exagerating immensely
<keypass> and security updates are patched up immediatley
<keypass> with firefox esr
<pmjdebruijn> which is also true for regular firefox
<keypass> sure but it updates too frequently
<keypass> for my liking
<keypass> I dont need a version update every week
<keypass> just a version thats supported with the latest security patches which firefox esr does
<pmjdebruijn> keypass: the non esr version properly supported by ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> anything you add from third party, is likely less well maintained
<pmjdebruijn> the problem which rarely happen on frequent updates to exist, but they really quite rare
<pmjdebruijn> sticking with the standard firefox in ubuntu is by far the best advice anybody can give you
<keypass> im on xubuntu
<keypass> now ubuntu
<keypass> *not
<keypass>  The ESR will also have a two cycles (at least 12 weeks) overlap between the time of a new release and the end-of-life of the previous release to permit testing and certification prior to deploying a new version.
<pmjdebruijn> it doesn't matter whether it's on ubuntu on xubuntu, same repositories
<pmjdebruijn> keypass: are you in an enterprise networking, deploying xubuntu large scale?
<pmjdebruijn> or just for you?
<keypass> just for me
<pmjdebruijn> keypass: then why would that matter
<keypass> well it doesnt seem like im getitng any support from you
<keypass> I just would like to replace firefox with firefox esr
<pmjdebruijn> officially firefox-esr is not supported on xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> few linux distros actually support the esr version
<xubuntu40w> hey guys, how can i erase windows 10 and install xubuntu?
<xubuntu40w> i already have the USB bootable
<pmjdebruijn> keypass: the least crappy way would probably be using https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa but I don't know if that's entirely trustworthy
<pmjdebruijn> keypass: so again, it's ill advised
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu40w: just boot from the stick and follow the setup
<keypass> im already up and running
<keypass> just updating the machine now
<pmjdebruijn> keypass: that repo may however receive security updates later than the main version
<pmjdebruijn> the general rule of thumb is, external repositories are more likely to be less well maintained than the main repositories, though there are exception, they just hard to identify
<keypass> ok well have a good day
<xubuntu30w> Hey guys, i just installed xubuntu on my asus laptop bu i cant connect to my wifi
<genii> vp11: Just curious if you're still experiencing the same GPU issue
<vp11> genii: I still didn't have the chance to update that laptop, but will later tonight or during the weekend. I'll let you know the results :)
<genii> vp11: Thanks, I'd appreciate an update either way ( whether amdgpu PPA solves/mitigates the issue or no change )
<genii> ... it can help to know if later another user has the same issue, what works or doesn't work
<vp11> indeed
<xubuntu51w> hey guys, i just installed xubuntu and i cant connect to internet
<xubuntu51w> wifi
<xubuntu51w> Obtain the Windows driver for your network device and locate the file that ends with  .inf   Install the  ndisgtk  package  Go to  →  Settings Manager → Windows Wireless Drivers  Select Install new driver  Choose the location of your Windows .inf file and click Install  Click OK
<xubuntu51w> on troubleshooting say this but i didnt understand completly
<xubuntu51w> someone can help me? thanks
<genii> Those instructions are only for when no native linux driver exists for your adapter ( it will use the NDIS driver)
<genii> xubuntu51w: Do you know what wifi adapter your machine has?
<xubuntu51w> nope
<xubuntu51w> my machine its an asus laptop model x550c
<genii> If you issue in a console: lspci | grep Net    ...what network devices does it say the machine has?
<xubuntu51w> i find it
<xubuntu51w> 03:00.0 Network controller: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu51w:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/504718/wlan0-not-showing-up-mediatek-corp-mt7630e-802-11bgn-wireless
<xubuntu51w> ok i go with that link. now i go, thanks to all, bye!
#xubuntu 2019-05-17
<u0_a93> hi
<Guest12960> hi, I just reinstalled Xubuntu 18.04. Isn't it strange that in Thunar smb://nas works without Samba being installed? If I enable ufw, it doesn't work anymore. But as Samba is not installed, I cannot use 'sudo apt
<Guest12960> i mean 'sudo ufw enable Samba'.
<pmjdebruijn> Guest12960: the client doesn't need samba
<pmjdebruijn> samba is the server side
<pmjdebruijn> the client just need ssomething to link to libsmbclient (IIRC)
<rookie> hello, I'm having trouble getting my Linux (both this, and another distro) to connect to ethernet. I suspect that this might be because I installed linux on different drive than windows and perhaps it can't reach some information it might need.
<rookie> It can detect etherenet connection, but can't connect to it.
<diogenes_> rookie, try to reboot the router.
<rookie> I live in a flat and my cable comes straight from electric box, most I can do is unplug and replug cable from my pc :(
<diogenes_> sometimes after a new system installation, routers maintained some older cache and won't allow you to connect the new device, all the others can work fine but the newer one, the workaround is to reboot it but i'm not stating it's 200% your situation, just like the starting point.
<xubuntu91d> hi i need help with wine so i can play yandere simulator
<diogenes_> xubuntu91d, it's you again :)
<xubuntu91d> I already have synapitic package
<xubuntu91d> hey
<GridCube> xubuntu91d: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=16878
<GridCube> have you tried installing it from steam tho?
<xubuntu91d> wine?
<xubuntu91d> it says i dont have wine installed
<diogenes_> xubuntu91d, it would take a good effort to try to make it run and even then no guarantee is given but if you want and ready to follow lots of instructions, we can try.
<GridCube> no, just steam for linux and install it from there, because appdb says it's a silver program
<xubuntu91d>  Package 'wine' has no installation candidate
<GridCube> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<xubuntu91d> how do i do that
<GridCube> !info wine-stable
<ubottu> wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 185 kB
<GridCube> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.54+repack-5ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1280 kB, installed size 4010 kB
<xubuntu91d> what
<GridCube> just install steam from the software center
<xubuntu91d> i need instructions
<GridCube> and then go to your steam store and install it from your copy there?
<xubuntu91d> can i get link
<GridCube> to what?
<GridCube> you can google
<xubuntu91d> i installed it with a command
<xubuntu91d> it installing 284,881
<xubuntu91d> wouldnt wine be easier
<xubuntu82d> hey is diablo here
<xubuntu82d> want to install wine
<xubuntu82d> hi do you know about wine
<xubuntu82d> HELLO
<brainwash> join #winehq
<genii> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<genii> Hm
<brainwash> this here isn't the wine support channel
<xubuntu82d> diogenes thank goodness
<diogenes_> ?
<xubuntu82d> can we pick up were we left off
<xubuntu82d> wine
<diogenes_> xubuntu82d, there are two ways of trying to do it: 1) quicker way implying remote control 2) slow and requiring patience from both sides :)
<xubuntu82d> quicker way
<diogenes_> but quicker way implies trustworthy so only if you decide you can trust a random guy :)
<xubuntu82d> i trusted you last weekend so why not now ;d
<diogenes_> then for security reason we gonna have to continue this on private windows
<diogenes_> windows*
<diogenes_> dammit
<xubuntu82d> how on private windows
<xubuntu82d> brb
<diogenes_> ok hit me up when you back
<xubuntu86d> diogenes i am back
<diogenes_> see my priv message
<muchacho> hi
<muchacho> is there a way to have a preview of the window when alt-tabing ?
<muchacho> i've seen some answers on the net but they're too old
<diogenes_> muchacho, settings > window manager tweaks > compositor > Show windows preview in place of icons when sycling
<diogenes_> cycling*
<muchacho> thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<muchacho> also in previous installation of xubuntu i had set alt-f9 as the window resizing shortcut in the settings editor but now it won't work
<muchacho> right now i have the following property :  <alt>f9 string not locked resize_window_key
<diogenes_> muchacho, window manager > keyboard
<muchacho> thanks
<muchacho> xd
<muchacho> i've always done it this way until now
<muchacho> but i get it now i should've written /xfwm4/custom/<Alt>F9 instead of /<Alt>F9
<muchacho> i also would like to change firefox's icon in the panel when running a diferent firefox profile. Is it possible ? I've heard of xseticon but it seems old
<diogenes_> muchacho, you could make your own launcher with: Exec = firefox --profile <path> and Icon = /path/to/youricon.png
<diogenes_> of course all other ingredients added up.
<muchacho> i've changed the .desktop file but it doesn't change the icon in the oanel
<muchacho> *panel
<muchacho> i've even added a desktop file
<diogenes_> no, you need to remove it and add it again
<muchacho> then launched from it
<muchacho> what's wrong if i have two files, one for each profile ?
<muchacho> with a different icon
<muchacho> of course
<muchacho> i have launched from it
<diogenes_> nothing wrong absolutely, i've got 4 with different profiles
<muchacho> but it only seems to work in the whisker menu
<diogenes_> from whisker menu right click > add to panel
<muchacho> yeah ok it's been added to the panel but if i run firefox the icon won't. What i'd like to achieve is change firefox's icon based on the profile i run or even be able to replace any program's icon
<muchacho> i mean the firefox icon won't change
<diogenes_> muchacho, you need to create a file: /home/username/.local/share/applications/firefoxp.desktop
<muchacho> i did
<diogenes_> in that file you add the following:
<muchacho> i changed the icon field
<muchacho> to a new one
<diogenes_> to what?
<muchacho> i put the path to the new icon
<muchacho> the .desktop is located at /usr/share/applications/
<diogenes_> so now look in Menu > Internet, do you see them both? the normal ff and the custom one with different icon?
<muchacho> yeah
<brainwash> an application is able to change the icon of its running window
<brainwash> and the panel shows the icon of a running window
<diogenes_> oh yeah the running window won't change the icon but the launcher icon should be your custom.
<muchacho> yeah that's what's happening. Any way of changing that behaviour ?
<diogenes_> i don't think so, maybe to run something ike waterfox
<diogenes_> they got a blue icon
<brainwash> via xprop
<brainwash> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=11561
#xubuntu 2019-05-18
<xubuntu77w> Hello?
<ookook> hello
<ookook> during my update my computer got turned off. now i cannot enter in the system
<ookook> should i make another ISO and then copy the data
<pmjdebruijn> where does it go wrong?
<pmjdebruijn> backuping your data (to say an external usb drive), before making any changes, is always a good idea
<ookook> it cannot enter the sbin it says
<ookook> pmjdebruijn: yes ,I will be careful next time
<pmjdebruijn> I meant now, not just updates
<pmjdebruijn> if you hold shift during boot, you'll get the GRUB bootloader
<pmjdebruijn> there you can select your older kernel+initramfs
<ookook> i did select older kernel and recovery mode
<pmjdebruijn> presumably you system lost power while generating the initramfsses, so probably just one is broken now
<ookook> it it stuck at the same thing it seems
<pmjdebruijn> ookook: same issue?
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> what's the exact error?
<ookook> let me type in exact one
<ookook> wait a moment pmjdebruijn
<ookook> do you recommend a free software that auto back ups pmjdebruijn
<pmjdebruijn> not really
<pmjdebruijn> I just put my most important stuff in google drive or whatever
<ookook> ok
<ookook> https://img42.com/UqIqD
<ookook> could you check this pmjdebruijn
<pmjdebruijn> oh wow
<pmjdebruijn> no clue what happened there
<ookook> oh ok
<ookook> can't open spalsh
<pmjdebruijn> i'ms till guessing broken initramfs
<ookook> it says
<ookook> ok
<pmjdebruijn> if you have multiple kernels to select, I would try another one
<ookook> i do try some others
<ookook> and it still gives the same other
<pmjdebruijn> all broken?
<pmjdebruijn> hmmmr
<pmjdebruijn> then I would probably backup the data using a live cd
<pmjdebruijn> and then reinstall
<pmjdebruijn> you could mount the filesystems from the live cd
<ookook> yes that is what i will have to do it seems
<pmjdebruijn> then chroot /mymountpoint
<pmjdebruijn> and then 'apt-get install -f'
<pmjdebruijn> see if that fixes anything
<ookook> ok will do that
<ookook> even my .old gives same errors
<pmjdebruijn> .old ??
<ookook> at the kernel selsction screen i also have a .old option
<pmjdebruijn> usually you have more than just that
<ookook> it says /sbin/init does not exist
<pmjdebruijn> depend on many times the kernel was updated
<ookook> yes i have quite some
<ookook>   . ..  /sbin/init does not exist it says
<pmjdebruijn> the othe rissue from the fileystem corruption, but that's quite uncommon
<pmjdebruijn> but you can check from a livecd, using fsck /dev/whateveritis
<ookook> ok
<xubuntu33d> hi in have yandere simlaotor and when i use wine it messes up
<brainwash> #winehq
<brainwash> you go there
<xubuntu33d> it wont let me but i heard steam has wine for linux as well
<brainwash> but none of that is related to xubuntu support
<xubuntu33d> diagiri helped me with it
<brainwash> and yet you are back
<brainwash> if you have a problem with wine (other than actually installing the packages), please ask in the wine support channels
<brainwash> https://www.winehq.org/help
<xubuntu33d> do you know how to factory reset ubuntu
<xubuntu39d> hello
<xubuntu39d> would like to reset ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> there is no factory rest
<pmjdebruijn> reset*
<pmjdebruijn> people just reinstall
<pmjdebruijn> given that's a 5 minute affair
<xubuntu39d> oh ok
<xubuntu39d> i have a question my cousin the previos owner i think it was windows on it b4 linux
<xubuntu39d> how dom i get windows back on
<xubuntu39d> is diagirri up here
<pmjdebruijn> just install windows
<pmjdebruijn> but this isn't a windows support channel
<xubuntu39d> may i have the other channel
<pmjdebruijn> what other channel
<xubuntu39d> windows  support
<pmjdebruijn> I don't know
<pmjdebruijn> Presumably you can find a computer in your neighbors that might be able to help you
<pmjdebruijn> computer-shop*
<pmjdebruijn> neighborhood
<pmjdebruijn> sorry for the typos
<xubuntu39d> its okay you dont know about wine do you D helped me with most of it yesterday the game is very buggy and someone said steam can help
<pleia2> if the game is available on steam, it's better to install it from there than run the windows version in wine
<xubuntu39d> nope i wish yandere simulator was on steam so i am wrong
<xubuntu39d> my game will play but it like it is missing texts and stuff
<pleia2> yeah, not much you can do about that
<xubuntu39d> i want to try downloading more microsoft fonts but idk how
<xubuntu39d> can someonehelp
<xubuntu37d> hello diaguri on
<ookook> hey
<xubuntu37d> he helps with my wine
<xubuntu37d> hello
<xubuntu37d> ookook you know about wine
<ookook> no xubuntu37d i don't
<xubuntu91d> hello is diogenes on
<noob22FR> Good day everyone. I'm using Rufus to create a bootable usb of Xubuntu LTS. Should I partition the drive in MBR or GPT? Anything else I need to know? Thank you in advance!
<pmjdebruijn> noob22FR: depends on your computer, MBR -> BIOS/CSM, GPT -> EFI
<xubuntu00d> diogenes u on here
<xubuntu00d> i need help with yandere simulator
<xubuntu00d> hello
<xubuntu28d> hello
<xubuntu28d> i need ann expert
<pmjdebruijn> please be patient
<pmjdebruijn> not everybody has time all the time
<pmjdebruijn> some people may be away
<pmjdebruijn> and your question is rather specific
<pmjdebruijn> generally speaking, running windows software on linux is flakey at best, so most people simply don't
<xubuntu28d> ok i have virtual box i have the windows 10 isso it wont work
<pmjdebruijn> it wont work is not a problem description
<pmjdebruijn> what exactly doesn't work in what particular situation
<xubuntu28d> it wont let me use the iso for windows 10
<pmjdebruijn> what exactly is the error message
<xubuntu28d> hold on opening it
<xubuntu28d> Failed to open the disk image file /home/hey/Win10_1803_English_x64.iso.  Could not get the storage format of the medium '/home/hey/Win10_1803_English_x64.iso' (VERR_NOT_SUPPORTED).  Result Code: VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80BB0005) Component: MediumWrap Interface: IMedium {4afe423b-43e0-e9d0-82e8-ceb307940dda} Callee: IVirtualBox {9570b9d5-f1a1-448a-10c5-e12f5285adad} Callee RC: VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80BB0001)
<pmjdebruijn> are you sure the iso is valid
<pmjdebruijn> did you md5sum check it?
<pmjdebruijn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/144780/virtual-box-wont-accept-iso-to-install-os
<xubuntu28d> it came from microsoft itself
<xubuntu28d> cant get windows 7 no key thing
<xubuntu28d> what do i do
<pmjdebruijn> this isn't a windows support channel
<pmjdebruijn> but the download may just have had an error
<pmjdebruijn> try re-downloading it
<pmjdebruijn> also, keep in mind that virtualized environments tend not to perform particular great, especially when it comes to graphics, so it may not be a very good approach for games, if that your intention
<xubuntu28d> i also have a usb
<pmjdebruijn> a usb what?
<xubuntu28d> a usb drive
<pmjdebruijn> okay?
<pmjdebruijn> did you try redownloading the iso?
<xubuntu28d> yes
<xubuntu28d> diogenes been helping me alot
<xubuntu55d> hi i am back
<xubuntu55d> is diogenes
<xubuntu55d> here
<diogenes_> hey there
<diogenes_> what happened yesterday?
<xubuntu55d> been waiting for you lol'
<xubuntu55d> idk u was gone
<diogenes_> your pc got frozen
<xubuntu55d> not on my end
<diogenes_> yeah i couldn't do anything
<xubuntu55d> open private server
<diogenes_> ok
<xubuntu55d> please
<rud0lf> hello. could you please help me solve the failure in mounting/unmounting network share? the problem is described here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5WkkzVn7dC/
<rud0lf> i suspect that mount is performed before network is started, and unmount after network is shut down
<xubuntu22i> installing yet another system trouble
#xubuntu 2019-05-19
<hans_> superb quality https://i.imgur.com/R0m3tNW.jpg
<teb007est> could someone please help me turn down this brightness on xubuntu just installed it tonight hurting the eyes
<hans_> teb007est, on my laptop it's fn+f8 but that may be laptop-specific not sure
<hans_> this gives me about 40 MB/s accoridng to atop: dd if=/dev/zero iflag=fullblock status=progress oflag=direct of=/dev/sda bs=10M
<hans_> this gives me about 9-10 MB/s accoridng to atop: dd if=/dev/zero iflag=fullblock status=progress of=/dev/sda bs=10M
<hans_> also the 2nd dd hangs for a long time in d
<hans_> the only difference is that #1 bypass the IO cache
<hans_> why is going thru the IO cache so slow?
<hans_> hmm, something else's wrong, now they both give about 40MB/s
<hans_> can no longer reproduce - also i guess this is what i should expect? http://paste.debian.net/plain/1082131
<xubuntu13w> есть кто
<howdyb_>         Hmm--this must be the input window.
<howdyb_> I'm new here, really new to Linux entirely.
<howdyb_> I think I really like this distro. I want to find a 2-panel file manager that works with xubuntu. I use Total Commander all the time in Windows.
<pmjdebruijn> there's midnight commander 'mc'
<pmjdebruijn> but it's text based, like norton commander used to be
<pmjdebruijn> and there's gnome commander
<pmjdebruijn> which is gui based
<pmjdebruijn> i've never used either
<pmjdebruijn> so no clue if they're any good
<pmjdebruijn> I like Thunar just fine, for what little I need from it
<howdyb_> I'll check them out. So I just say "sudo apt install gnome commander
<howdyb_> spaces included?
<howdyb_> Or use synaptic?
<pmjdebruijn> apt-cache search whatever
<howdyb_> Thanks
<Guest54281> I have been having the worst time getting vnc/desktop sharing working with 19.04.  Vino doesn't seem to be installed by default any more, and nothing wants to connect to the console session (:1); every package wants to start a new desktop for remote sessions.  Anyone else figure desktop sharing out and want to consult?
<pmjdebruijn> Guest54281: what did you do?
<pmjdebruijn> did you install Vino?
<pmjdebruijn> as it's still in the repos IIRC
<Guest54281> I installed vino, but it starts a new session when I run the server (:2).
<Guest54281> That session also didn't start xfce, so I just got the grey background.
<pmjdebruijn> I've never used vino
<pmjdebruijn> afaik it's never been installed by default in xubuntu
<Guest54281> TigerVNC did the same thing, except the server errored out and wouldn't start after I rebooted the machine.
<pmjdebruijn> Guest54281: https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/434496
<Guest54281> There wasn't a settings panel for it, but it used to be there and configured to join :1
<pmjdebruijn> keep in mind that vino was built fo rgnome
<pmjdebruijn> so you probably need gnome-control-center to be able t oconfigur eit
<Guest54281> Right, but it has worked and xfce is built on gtk+ (I thought?) so I didn't expect an issue.
<Guest54281> I tried installing the gconf panel, by I think the dependencies are incomplete because it didn't actually pad the Vino panel. Maybe I'll go back and try to get that working.
<Guest54281> Or give up on going lightweight and install the Kubuntu desktop. If just never liked Unity.
<Guest54281> It's just annoying TigerVNC wouldn't work either.  I was wondering if some sort of session lock was applied as a security default or something.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<pmjdebruijn> that didn't work?
<Guest54281> I did the Vino control panel (I forget the package name now), and it did load a bunch of dependencies, but apparently not enough.  I'll try it that way.
<pmjdebruijn> there isn't a vino control panel package at all
<pmjdebruijn> so I'm not sure, what you're referencing?
<pmjdebruijn> at least AFAIK
<pmjdebruijn> as I said, I never used it
<Guest54281> I had been tinkering with the config files via nano, but as a side branch I found a thread that gave a package name - something along the lines of vino-config or vino-utils.  I closed the tab, and have a *lot* of similar stuff in history right now, so I just tried to find that thread but I don't think it'll be quick.
<pmjdebruijn> there is no vino-config or vino-utils in ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> (or any of it's official variants)
<Guest54281> Whatever it was, it existed and installed, but I got this subset of three panels from the control center, none of which was sharing.
<Guest54281> Anyway, I will try installing the master control center package - that's a good idea.
<pmjdebruijn> it'll probably pull in a ton of deps
<pmjdebruijn> so I'm not sure if it's _that_ good an idea
<Guest54281> That's what I was hoping to avoid going the focused route.
<Guest54281> I mean, I like KDE, so I could just go that way too, but I was hoping for something lightweight for a headless home media server
<Guest54281> Plex and Transmission work just fine, but I need to fix a bunch of my music and Picard needs the GUI, so I need VNC or a more cumbersome workflow.
#xubuntu 2020-05-11
<Loki> Hey y'all. I am using 20.04 and I am trying to add a vpn through network manager and when I install the network-manager-openvpn (or whatever it is called), it does provide the option to add it, or to import a config - but, it doesn't provide the options it should, like confirming the cert and that kind of data. This is even the case when I try to add it manually. I am comparing this to what I have been able to do in the past.
<Loki> Any ideas?
<jdwwatts> still looking for how I lost the software package manager on the newly installed partition . Any Ideas ?
<TonyThuitai> Xubuntu 20.04 Out of the Box Intel Screen tearing
<well_laid_lawn> TonyThuitai: if you have a look at   man intel  there is a couuple of options svz and xga iirc
<well_laid_lawn> the Xorg log should tell what you are using, try the other one and see if it helps
<TonyThuitai> where is the Xorg log located
<well_laid_lawn> ~/.local/share
<well_laid_lawn> ~/.local/share/xorg
<TonyThuitai> Noted. Xubuntu has xserver-xorg-video-intel driver installed but it uses the modesetting driver.
<well_laid_lawn> that might explain the tearing then
<TonyThuitai> When the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver is installed it is used but in Xubuntu the modesetting driver is used. Which config file in Xubuntu sets the modesetting driver to be used?
<well_laid_lawn> in   man intel   The part I was taling abouut was   Option "AccelMethod"   which has choices UXA or SNA
<well_laid_lawn> TonyThuitai: The Xorg log shouuld say why it is using modesetting
<TonyThuitai> How is the rtl8723de driver included in Xubuntu 20.04 because it works out of the box
<Deano59> hi, what does xubuntu use for setting default apps?
<brainwash> Deano59: https://git.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings/tree/usr/share/xubuntu/applications/defaults.list
<brainwash> the path to the file on your system is /usr/share/xubuntu/applications/defaults.list
<Deano59> nono, I want to set a default app but not running xubuntu. I want to know the name of the package xubuntu uses.
<Deano59> I found this https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/preferred-applications
<Deano59> but don't know the name -,-
<brainwash> exo
<Deano59> E: Unable to locate package exo
<brainwash> package name is exo-utils
<Deano59> exo-utils set to manually installed.
<Deano59> how do I launch it?
<Deano59> exo-utils is already the newest version (0.12.11-1ubuntu1)
<brainwash> /usr/bin/exo-preferred-applications
<brainwash> I'm still not sure what you are trying to achieve
<Deano59> I'm trying to set "brave" as my default browser but it keeps opening chromium -.-
<brainwash> check your .config/mimeapps.list
<Deano59> that done it! thank you. :)
<brainwash> great
<Perfec7> bom dia a todos!
<r4ulrm> o/
<r4ulrm> Perfec7: Are you from Portugal?(Brazil more likely, i guess)
<Perfec7> r4ulrm, check the invitation i sent you
<r4ulrm> #Argentina
<Perfec7> r4ulrm, i dont care about that lol
<Perfec7> r4ulrm, i like futebol but not the team
<Perfec7> r4ulrm, to be honest... barcelona is a team that i use to watch more
<babytitlicker> xubuntu rules the world
<xu-help78w> hi, I have a french keyboard , I want to set caps lock as locked shift I used gnome-tweaks but it doesn't work
<xu-help78w> how do I tweak my keyboard in Xubuntu ?
<xu-help78w> I am pretty new to Ubuntu
<xu-help78w> I got used to caps lock being locked shift when I was a windows user
<xu-help31w> how do I change caps lock behavior in Xcfe
<xu-help67w> I don't know anything about Linux, but I want my 11 year old to learn it. I am ready to erase Vista from on an old 2.2 ghz 3gb ram machine I have, but I don't know how to install xubuntu from usb. Is there a page to give me basic instructions?
<xu-help4w> how do you remove xubuntu from your laptop
<xu-help4w> ?????
<n-iCe> hi
<jdwwatts> ok this is strange all of the sudden the Icons started working on the upgrade that I did from 18.04 iI think it functions. best out of the two installs i have on this lap top
<jdwwatts> I'm still trying to figure out what happened to the package manager on the usb install .
<Perfec7-Ocupado> boa tarde a todos!
<jdwwatts> Anyone Know How to Change the defalts on the bootloader
<jdwwatts> Default
<jdwwatts> i downloaded gparted but I have two versions of 20.04  running side by side and i want to make sure I keep the right one .
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Rob66> Anyone here try installing kubuntu on a toughbook cf-31?
<Loki>  Hey y'all. I am using 20.04 and I am trying to add a vpn through network manager and when I install the network-manager-openvpn (or whatever it is called), it does provide the option to add it, or to import a config - but, it doesn't provide the options it should, like confirming the cert and that kind of data. This is even the case when I try to add it manually. I am comparing this to what I have been able to do in the past. Any ideas?
#xubuntu 2020-05-12
<sorcerer> so i did a do-release-upgrade -d to the latest and now i got 2 volume controls, 2 usb, 2 battery in my notification bar
<sorcerer> 2 usb = 2 bluetooth... my bad
<sorcerer>  it looks like it still has the old one and the new one cause they look and act a lil differently
<v1adimir> did you end the old session when rebooting..
<Perfec7> bom dia a todos!
<DarkTrick> how can I uninstall baloo_file? apparently there is no package named after the exec
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, isn't baloo a KDE thing?
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, interesting hint
<DarkTrick> maybe it came with nemo ...
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, and nemo is a cinnamon thing :)
<diogenes_> looks like you've got a frankenxubuntu.
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, I needed to install a few file managers to compare their source to thunar
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, then there you have it, look for dophin as well because that might actually be the hint.
<DarkTrick> dolphin might be kde
<diogenes_> ^^^
<DarkTrick> 👍️
<DarkTrick> interstingly baloo is only freaking out my virtual machine, but not the host
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, because it's doing the indexing which takes lots of disk reads.
<diogenes_> and CPU too.
<DarkTrick> Thank you very much for your help, diogenes_ !
<diogenes_> no problem.
<Guest5526> hello everyone
<Guest5526> i have xubuntu 19.10 in use and tried to run autodock in it
<Guest5526> however, it runs so sluggish that practically impossible to get any step done
<Guest5526> can anyone help me?
<Guest5526> OK noone i guess
<Guest5526> have a nice day all
<v1adimir> well..
<v1adimir> yeah..
<Deano59> well..
<Deano59> yeah..
 * Deano59 shrugs
<gnrp> uhm...
<n-iCe> uhm
<gnrp> yeah...
<v1adimir> hehe :P
<Deano59> lol
<v1adimir> ^^ all they had to do is wait a bit, btw., meh. :$
<v1adimir> .. guess that the install doesn't take that long, anyway
<Deano59> wat
<v1adimir> * Guest5526 (~Guest5526@188.3.239.95) has left
<lwmar> Hello everyone, I am having freezing issues with Xubuntu 20 LTS, anyone can help me to diagnose the problem please? thanks
<n-iCe> lwmar: when
<n-iCe> doing what
<lwmar> anytime this freezes happen
<lwmar> last time was while the pc was downloading some torrent files using transmission
<n-iCe> do
<n-iCe> OFFICIAL crDroid || ViperOS || RR
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get update
<lwmar> One of the weird this is regarding one of the secondary hard disks I have
<n-iCe> and sudo apt-get update
<n-iCe> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lwmar> I am sorry I am not an advance user: what is the meaning of: OFFICIAL crDroid || ViperOS || RR
<n-iCe> my error, don't read that, use the commands.
<lwmar> ok
<n-iCe> sudo apt update and sudo apt dist-upgrade
<lwmar> m@m-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update[sudo] password for m: Hit:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal InReleaseHit:2 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-security InReleaseHit:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates InReleaseReading package lists... Donem@m-desktop:~$ sudo apt dist-upgradeReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency
<lwmar> tree       Reading state information... DoneCalculating upgrade... DoneThe following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  cpu-checker debugedit g++-7 gcc-8-base:i386 geoclue geoclue-ubuntu-geoip  gir1.2-gtksource-3.0 gir1.2-harfbuzz-0.0 ibverbs-providers  indicator-applet-complete ipxe-qemu
<lwmar> ipxe-qemu-256k-compat-efi-roms  kdelibs5-data libaio1 libbfio1 libblkid-dev libcacard0 libcamel-1.2-61  libdlrestrictions1 libdouble-conversion1 libebook-contacts-1.2-2  libecal-1.2-19 libedataserver-1.2-23 libexempi3 libexiv2-14 libexpat1-dev  libfdt1 libffi-dev libffi6:i386 libgail-3-0 libgegl-0.3-0 libgeoclue0  libgfortran4 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<lwmar> libglade2-0 libglib2.0-dev  libglib2.0-dev-bin libgmime-3.0-0 libgraphite2-dev libgrilo-0.3-0  libgtkmm-2.4-1v5 libgweather-3-15 libharfbuzz-dev libharfbuzz-gobject0  libhogweed4:i386 libibverbs1 libicu-le-hb-dev libicu-le-hb0 libicu60:i386  libiculx60 libiscsi7 libjs-coffeescript libkonq5-templates liblinear3  liblivemedia62 libllvm3.9
<lwmar> libmicrodns0 libmount-dev libmysqlclient20  libnettle6:i386 libnfs11 libnm-glib4 libnm-util2 libnss-myhostname libonig4  libpangox-1.0-0 libpcre2-dev libpcre2-posix2 libplacebo4 libpmem1  libpodofo0.9.5 libprotobuf-lite10 libprotobuf10 libpython-all-dev  libpython2-dev libpython2.7-dev libqgsttools-p1 libqt5script5 librados2  libraw16 librbd1
<lwmar> librdmacm1 librpmbuild8 librpmsign8 libruby2.5  libselinux1-dev libsepol1-dev libslirp0 libsndio6.1:i386 libspeexdsp1:i386  libspice-server1 libsqlite0 libstdc++-7-dev libstreamanalyzer0v5  libstreams0v5 libtidy5 libtinfo-dev libupnp6 libusbredirparser1  libvirglrenderer1 libwireshark11 libwiretap8 libwscodecs2 libwsutil9  libxapian30 libxen-4.9
<lwmar> libxenstore3.0 libxentoolcore1 libzeitgeist-2.0-0  libzip4 msr-tools ovmf phonon-backend-gstreamer-common python-all  python-all-dev python-apsw python-asn1crypto  python-backports.functools-lru-cache python-bs4 python-cairo  python-cffi-backend python-chardet python-configparser python-crypto  python-cryptography python-dateutil python-dbus
<lwmar> python-dnspython  python-entrypoints python-enum34 python-gi python-gobject-2 python-html5lib  python-idna python-ipaddress python-keyring python-libxml2 python-lxml  python-markdown python-netifaces python-olefile python-openssl  python-packaging python-pil python-pip-whl python-pkg-resources  python-pycurl python-pygments python-pyparsing
<lwmar> python-rpm python-setuptools  python-simplejson python-sip python-six python-soupsieve python-sqlite  python-webencodings python-xdg python-yaml python2-dev python2.7-dev  python3-distutils python3-lib2to3 qemu-block-extra qemu-efi-aarch64  qemu-efi-arm qemu-slof qemu-system qemu-system-arm qemu-system-common  qemu-system-data qemu-system-gui
<n-iCe> holly
<n-iCe> just accept and upgrade
<lw-mar> Hi again, something was not working so I reentered the channel with a new similar nickname
<lw-mar> I was saying that there is nothing to accept there, all is already to the latest version
<lw-mar87> anyone else who can help me please?
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> check logs
<diogenes_> lw-mar87, run: sudo apt autoremove and reboot.
<diogenes_> after it's done removing.
<v1adimir> oh, boy
<v1adimir> https://paste.ubuntu.com/ if anyone is ever thinking of doing that ^^ again. xD
<lw-mar> ok, done, how I can share my logs with you here?
<v1adimir> lw-mar: hold on, please
<v1adimir> URL: https://paste.ubuntu.com
<v1adimir> set the expiry as well, don't need to clog up the server forever
<lw-mar> what file/s should I share?
<v1adimir> oh, sorry, I wasn't following..:) also, for files, maybe something like dropbox, or https://transfer.pcloud.com/ or similar
<v1adimir> ^^ just saw the crazy-spam. xD
<lw-mar> c1adimir my xubuntu 20.04 LTS is freezing sometimes so I am trying to diagnose the problem. I need to know what log files you need to see
<lw-mar> *v1adimir
<v1adimir> lw-mar: you weren't trying to do a upgrade? https://www.facebook.com/groups/424769327667974/permalink/2009763459168545/
<v1adimir> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how+to+do+a+Xubuntu+LTS+release+upgrade
<v1adimir> +https://docs.xubuntu.org/1910/user/en_GB/xubuntu-documentation-USletter.pdf
<lw-mar> everything is upgraded to the latest version here now v1adimir
<lw-mar> it was already really, I only deleted all files as someone here suggested using autoremove
<v1adimir> ok so autoremove and autoclean and clean and apt update didn't help?..
<lw-mar> no
<v1adimir> hm :(
<diogenes_> lw-mar, has it ever happened before the upgrade?
<lw-mar> the problem I think is realted to one of my secondary hard disks as when I open thunar it takes a long time to react with that disk, however any other operation with that disk works fine
<lw-mar> the problem with thunar yes but the problem of freezing no
<lw-mar> I used a soft called GSmartControl and it shows that disk as ok as far as I can see
<diogenes_> can you just disconnect the 2nd drive to rule it out from the equation?
<lw-mar> I can try that later, not now really
<lw-mar> do you want to see logs? which ones?
<v1adimir> (afk, btw., :))
<diogenes_> lw-mar, first we'll see if it's drive's fault.
<lw-mar> but that drive works well with Windows
<diogenes_> is it NTFS?
<lw-mar> yes
<diogenes_> then of course it works fine with windoz.
<lw-mar> you mean NTFS should work with problems in linux?
<diogenes_> lw-mar, i mean it might in theory since it's ms garbage.
<lw-mar> there is no gain for me to disconnect the drive, I am needing to make this drive work fine with Ubuntu
<diogenes_> that's for testing purpose, not permanently.
<lw-mar> ok I will need to do that then...
<xu-help89w> hi from Rome, Italy,  I can't remove my notebook password
<xu-help89w> may you help me please?
<v1adimir> xu-help89w: maybe, probably. :-$
<xu-help89w> ok, tell me,what can I do?
<v1adimir> is it a forgotten password that you're talking about? not a stolen machine?..;) i can see some results, at: 1) https://www.google.com/search?q=reset+ubuntu+forgotten+password and 2) https://duckduckgo.com/?q=reset+ubuntu+forgotten+password
<xu-help89w> no, I know my password, the machine is mine, not stolen, it's very strange : the passowrd works on login, but when I try to remove it
<xu-help89w> it is not recognized
<v1adimir> xu-help89w: tried changing it, first?..:)
<n-iCe> hi
<xu-help89w> I have tried to changing too, but no way....
<xu-help89w> Hi n-Ice
<v1adimir> gtg, tc. gl. =)
<xu-help89w> n-Ice may you help me to solve this problem?
<n-iCe> what problem
<xu-help89w> I can't remove my notebook password, it's very strange : the passowrd works on login, but when I try to remove it it is not recognized
<n-iCe> xu-help89w: did you try chaning it?
<n-iCe> first
<xu-help89w> yes, I tried it, but no way...
<n-iCe> try ,sudo passwd root
<xu-help89w> and then?
<n-iCe> change the password
<n-iCe> oh wait, I'm in xubuntu lol
<n-iCe> xu-help89w: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/223965/i-cant-change-users-passwd-on-ubuntu
<xu-help89w> n-Ice, sudo passwd root is ok, but it if I want remove passwd, which is the next step?
<n-iCe> why do you want to remove password
<xu-help89w> because it is not important for me
<n-iCe> then just leave it
<n-iCe> if you insist, read this https://askubuntu.com/questions/281074/can-i-set-my-user-account-to-have-no-password
<Loki> Hey y'all. I am using 20.04 and I am trying to add a vpn through network manager and when I install the network-manager-openvpn (or whatever it is called), it does provide the option to add it, or to import a config - but, it doesn't provide the options it should, like confirming the cert and that kind of data. This is even the case when I try to add it manually. I am comparing this to what I have been able to do in the past. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> Loki: not all options may be exposed / available on the graphical frontend. you may need to modify the vpn connection profile using nmcli (maybe nmtui also works)
<Loki> tomreyn, interesting, I had been able to do it in the past
<Loki> so, I wasn't sure why it wouldn't be able to be done now
<Loki> I can just run the openvpn command, that's no big deal, it's just, why have a openvpn module for NM, which has worked before, but doesn't now?
<Perfec7> boa noite a todos!
#xubuntu 2020-05-13
<xu-help82w> Electricity was constantly turning off when my computer worked, and after that Firefox doesn't work — it doesn't load any sites, but other apps work pretty fine.
<xu-help82w> What can I do to fix it?
<xu-help82w> I mean, other apps can use the Internet without problems when Firefox isn't responding anyhow
<brainwash> xu-help82w: test with a new firefox profile
<xu-help82w> how to create another firefox profile?
<xu-help82w> tried deleting /home/user/.mozilla/*
<xu-help82w> for some amount of time sites were loading but then the same problem appeared
<xu-help82w> nothing loads
<diogenes_> xu-help82w, does it display any error page not found etc?
<xu-help82w> lol what a silly person must I be :D, the problem wasn't with firefox but with the proxy I used
<xu-help82w> sorry for bothering ;3 everything works fine
<Perfec7> bom dia a todos!
<Noboru55> Hello, why when i move some file to the Trash the file get a lock
<Noboru55> is it a bug ?
<Noboru55> i added the widget trash on panel, sometimes for some reason when i empty the trash, the icon crashs and it shows a red circule with exclamation in center, after reboot the trash icon back to appears normally
<Noboru55> focal fossa
<netnomad> For optimal ridicule minimalization I'm hoping somebody can help me with the MOST SIMPLE shell file in the world.  I come from the Windows world and the migration from batch to shell is a little bit of a head scratcher.
<brainwash> netnomad: that does not really sound like it is related to xubuntu. try #bash instead.
<vimart> Installed new Xubuntu 20.04, good job.
<jay53> hi is have being installing the eubuntu apa but its has taken for ever what could be the problem
<jay53> *xubuntu
<diogenes_> jay53, ?
<jay53> i am on install screen and it says creating ext4 file system/in partition  #1 of loopback  (loop)....
<jay53> and the progress bar has stopped moving -_-
<diogenes_> jay53, what partitioning option you picked?
<jay53> i didnt remember picking the system picked one i use windows just wanted to check it out
<jay53> =( wrong choice i guess
<jay53> and now it says pef: interrupt took too long > 3137) ,lowering kernel.pef_event_max_sample_rate to 68 500
<jay53> anyway let me just forget about it thanks for trying to help
<davidw> Hi - any ideas why 20.04 is struggling with audio so much?
<davidw> I can't get my headphones' microphone to work at all
<electronic> hi, I want to switch from windows10 and have almost no experience of linux. Currently i am testing live environment of ubunutu(Gnome-3) but i am seeing almost 7 Gb/8Gb ram utilization hence thinking to switch to xfce. I want to know does all software which run on gnome will run on xfce ?
<diogenes_> electronic, of course.
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<Bashing-om> electronic: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html .
<Bashing-om> electronic: linux: ^^ free memory is wasted memory :P
<electronic> Thanks, and how do i make partitions (any recommendations ? , I have partition1 to 5 for windows10 OS UFEI Boot+free partition of 1.1 Tb). install in partition6= /(300 GB) , partition7= /home = 300 Gb , partition8=/usr = 300 gb. I may(will) break OS occasionally and do not want to reinstall/download programs, hence will just format the "/"
<electronic> partition. my usage is learning software development android, desktop java (apps).
<diogenes_> electronic, partitions look good just make sure you don't remove any win partitions,.
<electronic> Bashing-om Since i am on live environment hence I do not have swap, Is this the reason for high ram usage ? I am Just worried that I may not be able to use dev tools in few days when i install and use Gnome daily.
<electronic> diogenes_  do application install on "usr" or "home" ? and will the swap 10 gb partition be create automatically ?
<diogenes_> electronic, don't worry about swap and it depends on the app, snaps install in a different locations, others might use /opt but the majority live in /usr.
<profan> aloha, just installed xubuntu 20.04 fresh and trying out the new greybird theme, only thing is it seems to be kind of broken on most applications? like the bars and such will be the greyish colour, but then the border around it all is some kind of white colour and it comes out as very odd indeed, doesn't look right
<profan> some kind of known issue or is this how it is actually supposed to look? including the text being some kind of unreadable grey-on-white
<profan> er sorry, greybird-dark to be precise
<brainwash> more like you not being aware that Xfce has two theme settings
<brainwash> GTK and xfwm4
<brainwash> xfwm4 can be changed via Xfce settings > window manager
<profan> oh that indeed does look a whole lot better now, cheers!
<mightyloaf> Hello! I have a problem with my Xubuntu. Recently, i've upgraded it from 19.10  to 20.04 and, to my dismay, discovered one major problem: poor performance. Everything was much smoother before. After i upgraded the system it became slower and the RAM usage has doubled in size. Like from 500MB to almost 1020+GB.
<mightyloaf> Any suggestions?
#xubuntu 2020-05-14
<jdwwatts> ok im running goofy gorilla 20.10 usb seems to work great
<Peruvianewbie> Hello, is this the right place to make specific questions about my failed xubuntu installation process?
<jdwwatts> i got my start here butdon't know much
<Peruvianewbie> So do people regularly ask stuff and help each other? Is information sharing secure'
<jdwwatts> I got help here but the other websites have plenty of instuction  I do konw this is like a public place you as forsecurity i wouln,t know
<jdwwatts> what have you tried so far ?
<Peruvianewbie> Thanks jdwwatts! I've looked for answers to problems similar to mine on stackoverflow and similar forums, but haven't found an answer to fix my problem
<Peruvianewbie> i'm trying to fully install xubuntu from a bootable usb
<genii> Uusually the solution to an issue does does require the helper to know any kind of information which might be considered insecure. But the channel here is public, and logged so just use good sense and don't make public here any information which is not required
<jdwwatts> So What is yourproblem
<Peruvianewbie> Thanks genii, then I'll go ahead and explain it all
<Peruvianewbie> So here it is:
<Peruvianewbie> I've tried to install xubuntu (latest version 20.04) from a bootable USB (created using RUFUS, latest version as of today as well). After creating the Boot drive I used the BIOS configurations to set the iso-USB as first booting option.
<Peruvianewbie> The USB Xubuntu starts apparently fine, if I use the EFI option I get to the GRUB where i can choose to try xubuntu on "safe graphics" or install it.
<Peruvianewbie> Once i'm on the xubuntu installer (through any of those options) i start the installation configurations but the whole thing freezes and starts "loading" endlessly after a given point. I can never get past the "install 3rd party drivers"  (4th page of configs after  language, keyboard and wifi configs), but if I take longer on the first pages i
<Peruvianewbie> might just get stuck on keyboard or wifi configuration with an enlessly "loading" mouse symbol.
<Peruvianewbie> I've googled this and it seems like people have similar problems when trying xubuntu for the first time with an Nvidia GPU, but this is not my case since my cheap laptop has nothing but the incorporated Intell graphs card.
<Peruvianewbie> Anyways i tried their fix, changing a line of code in the GRUB of xubuntu installation, from "splash" to "nomodeset" or something similar, but to no avail
<Peruvianewbie> I have carefully checked all the BIOS configs to disable any "Secure boots only" or similar options. I habilitated the Legacy Rom bootables, which allowed me to enter the drives Xubuntu without going through the GRUB, but i get stuck nevertheless in the same circumstances.u
<Peruvianewbie> I supposedly have all the requeriments in my dell 11 3000 series,  2.3GHz core i3, 8 RAM.
<Peruvianewbie> It currently works a shitty and glitchy Windows 10 (main reason i've been looking forward to changing over to xubuntu)
<Peruvianewbie> And after checking every forum post of problems similar to mine, and trying everything my (very limited) experience suggested could work, I've run out of options and come to ask for help.
<Bashing-om> Peruvianewbie: Seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck ? and also Win 10 is UEFI, If you are to dual boot will also install xubuntu in UEFI mode to match.
<Peruvianewbie> I doubted that to be the reason since I created the bootable drive just today.
<Bashing-om> Peruvianewbie: Will not take but a few minutes to verify the copy. Until we are certain we have no foundation to diagnose.
<Peruvianewbie> Thanks Bashing-om, ill go try it. Only problem is I have to leave freenode in order to do that, since it's the same computer. I'll be back in a few minutes I guess. Thanks for the help
<Peruvianewbie> Hi, i left a while ago while getting help for my failed xubuntu installation.
<Bashing-om> Peruvianewbie: Still here too :) and "check disk for defects" comes back good ?
<Peruvianewbie> Great, thanks Bashing-om! I checked drive for failed files, and actually noticed that the filechek takes place automatically when I boot the system, i believe thanks to my BIOS configs. The instructions to trigger the check (pressing any key while the xubuntu OS loaded up) didn't work, and I accidentally figured out that Ctrl+C stops the filecheck,
<Peruvianewbie> sends me straight to install page one and sort of "buys me time", because after cancelling filecheck i was able to get to the 5th page of install configs (useless, beacuase it freezed afterwards, but I guess it kind of helps to notice theres some sort of time/memory related problem)
<Peruvianewbie> So, shortly as per your exact question, yes, disk checks fine every time I try the boot, minutes before loading freeezes
<Bashing-om> Peruvianewbie: Humm - In this case I just do not know what it will take to boot the installer :(
<Peruvianewbie> Thanks anyways Bashing-om, i'll just keep looking
<MoogusShow> I go Shift+Ctrl+S and system suspends nicely. I press power to wake up and system runs fine for a bit and then freezes. Anyone know where I can read a log to find out what went wrong?
<Peruvianewbie> Hi, i've posted a detailed explanation on stackexchange about my failed xubuntu installation.  Could you please give it a look and help? I thank you deeply
<Peruvianewbie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1239305/xubuntu-live-usb-install-stuck-no-nvidia
<diogenes_> Peruvianewbie, i'd suggest you to try 18.04 to see if you get better chances there. If 18.04 works fine, then we can suspect a new bug, either in the installer or kernel. After that you can upgrade to 20.04.
<Peruvianewbie> diogenes_ thanks a lot! I will try that now.
<diogenes_> no problem.
<xu-help79w> Hello, could somebody help me to connect my printer (Canon MG5250)? It seems to be a problem with the libtiff4...
<lisbeths> I have a folder of files on a flash drive
<lisbeths> I selected all of the files in that folder in file manager
<lisbeths> I right clicked on them and clicked "move to trash"
<lisbeths> now I have opened my recycle bin and have clicked empty
<lisbeths> I continually get this error:
<lisbeths> Could not delete file "filename.extension" Failed to delete the item from the trash. Do you want to skip it?
<lisbeths> Each of the files in my trash has a lock icon on the corner of it as if I do not have read/write access to my trash bin.
<lisbeths> the folder ~/.local/share/Trash does not exist on my system
<gnrp> lisbeths: Files on volatile storage are not moved to trash usually?
<gnrp> lisbeths: Also check the trash directory of other users, e.g., root
<lisbeths> there is no /root/.local
<lisbeths> the trash must be stored on my volatile storage
<lisbeths> I removed it from the machine and the files went away
<lisbeths> ah I found it
<lisbeths> /media/username/drive/.Trash-1000
<lisbeths> when I right click on these files in the hidden trash folders it only gives me the option to cut or move to trash
<lisbeths> which is the same options I had which lead me into this issue
<lisbeths> I don't want to cut or move to trash I want to delete them all
<lisbeths> or at least mark them as deleted
<diogenes_> lisbeths, it's in /home/user/.local/share/Trash
<lisbeths> nope the files were deleted from an external usb
<lisbeths> so it is in /media/username/my-usb-name/.Trash-1000
<lisbeths> the only problem I have now is I don't know how to delete something without moving it to the trash
<diogenes_> lisbeths, https://i.imgur.com/KhgwjOZ.png
<lisbeths> lel I feel like that was there in 18.04 and is now gone
<lisbeths> I dunno
<lisbeths> a linux noob would not have been able to figure that out
<diogenes_> in thunar preferences.
<lisbeths> Thank you my problem is solved
<Perfec7> bom dia a todos! good morning for all of you!
<elfry> hu
<elfry> hi
<jphilips> if anyone is interested in contributing to xubuntu by helping us improve the documentation, please visit this google doc to begin https://docs.google.com/document/d/1KpmN_tCOHaDwQgNtqyyt6DqZ7M0xSMCNTadORcY_Whw/edit#
<xu-help95w> Hello. My name is Michael. I am trying to update my Xubuntu to the latest LTS version
<xu-help95w> I currently have 18.04.4 LTS
<diogenes_> xu-help95w, i'd advice you to wait till july.
<xu-help95w> What will happen in July?
<diogenes_> xu-help95w, the upgrade will be available via the update manager.
<xu-help95w> Okay I will wait until then. Thank you for your advise
<diogenes_> no problem.
<xu-help95w> Bye Have a great day
<diogenes_> thanks the same to you.
<gijoe3k> Hello there, if I wanted to put in a feature request in XFCE....where would i submit one?
<gnrp> gijoe3k: Maybe rather ask in #xfce
<gijoe3k> doh...good point XD
<gnrp> otherwise, https://bugzilla.xfce.org/ should be the place I guess
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<tripelb> I don't know how to implement this.  https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1255542362287333378
<tripelb> AND MY CLIENT WON'T HIGHLIGHT MY NAME SO USE CAPS OR SOMETHING
<tripelb> Thanks
<tripelb> And I do give you permission to PM me.
<brainwash> (the tweet gives you the command)
<tripelb> Q?uestion:. Or maybe a suggestion. I'd like there to be a site like ask Ubuntu but for xubuntu. That will make help searchable. That will mean that I can get answers even if I'm not on in the middle of the night.
<tripelb> My problem was implementing that is when do I do it? Do I go to recovery and do it before I boot into xUbuntu? Once I boot up into it I can't do anything because the display is garbled/munged. When I did it in recovery mode then I got the same readable but not right display that I got when I booted Ubuntu in safe mode. Now I am stuck with the new u
<tripelb> nity -- tweaked.
<tripelb> ---------- done -----
<tripelb> Hello brainwash. Though I didn't notice you responded you now understand my problem..  At what point do I apply this command?
<tripelb> And if it works will it persist?  ---. If you hadn't guessed I'm not really sure what it does.
<tripelb> Brainwash, it's cool to think that after a while I will learn more and these things will be obvious to me too.
<ali1234> lol, that's a very good point... how do you run that command when your display is messed up?
<ali1234> also ask ubuntu is for xubuntu as well
<ali1234> there is not much point splitting them out, xubuntu is 90% ubuntu
<ali1234> ah the answer is posted in a reply
<ali1234> "You can do this at the login screen or when you are already logged in. Simply press Ctrl + Alt + F1 to switch to the terminal, log into your account, run the command and then press Ctrl + Alt + F7 to return. Yes it will stick and you won't have to repeat this."
<tripelb> ali1234 oh thanks. I didn't see the reply. (I tried some f combos but (obviously) not the correct one.
<tripelb> ✓
<jdwwatts> has anyone used goofy gorilla
<jdwwatts> The appearance is slightly different . but I haven
<jdwwatts> t  tried doing an install
<xu-help48w> I have two Xubuntu computers. I want to upgrade to the new version 20 lts. I tried the command and this is what I got, please help"sudo do-release-upgrade [sudo] password for nathan: Checking for a new Ubuntu releaseThere is no development version of an LTS available.To upgrade to the latest non-LTS develoment release set Prompt=normal in
<xu-help48w> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades."
<vimart> Will have a look at it jphilips , thanks
<jphilips> vimart: look forward to it. thanks.
<diogenes_> xu-help48w, do-release-upgrade -d
<xu-help48w> diogenes- will that keep me on LTS? I only want LTS
<jdwwatts> yes if thats what your on now
<xu-help48w> ok it downloaded some focal repositories and is now prompting me if I want to go ahead and do this, scary but yes
<xu-help48w> I have to do this to get gnucash version 3
<jphilips> xu-help48w: ubuntu put out a blog post that should make it easy https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-20-04-lts-today
<xu-help48w> I tried instaling gnucash version3 on xubuntu 18 LTS and no matter what I tried i couldn't get a build that would work
<xu-help48w> hooray for ubuntu and especially xubuntu thanks guys its installing now with any luck everything will be fine, and I also read the blog jphilips shared
<jphilips> good luck xu-help48w
<Orioa> lol
<Noboru55> hello, someone here run the ms office2010? i cant activate it
<Noboru55> well, i just like to say the xubuntu 20.04 is amazing
#xubuntu 2020-05-15
<Veehem> sorry for the neebie question . Ubuntu is now ready for Raspberry https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/
<Veehem> Is it somewhere an image for Xubuntu ? And is it working with Raspberry 3?
<gnrp> Veehem: The download links are further below?
<piscvau> Hello I am desperate trying to install xubunt 20.04.  I was in version 19.10 and the upgrade failed when I was asked whether I wanted to update the sane version. I am now trying to install the 20.04 version from a USB ISO key. I strumble on the following error message pcie-bus-error-aer . I tried to modify the Grub according to https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/327730/what-causes-this-pcieport-00000003-0-pcie-bus-error-aer-ba
<piscvau> p but it fails.  Any help would be welcomed as I hve been struggling with the problem for 1 day.  pci = 'noaer' : after starting the computer several times, the start fails.  pci = nomsi the system does not start. pci = nommconf the system does not start. ANy suggestion?
<diogenes_> piscvau, then go for 18.04 and in july upgrade to 20.04.
<Unit193> I mean, the error might still be there, soo...  Given the time, it might make more sense to ask #ubuntu though.
<piscvau> @diogenes thank you
<xubuntu43i> wow - online support during install!
<xubuntu43i> cool feature
<xubuntu43i> all going well so far :)
<Unit193> \o/
<hththt> hi
<hththt> I upgraded yesterday to 20.04 64 bits. My Network Manager was WICD, but yesterday I was prompted to uninstall it. Thinking that a new Version would be installed, I accepted. Now I am writteing from another Computer and mz Notebook doesnät have any wlan Client, neither WICD nor the Default networkmanager
<hththt> I have downloaded the targ for Network Manager. Upon installing I get 'intltool is too old, I Need intltool 0.40. or later. So I download the newest intltool I find (0.51.0), and I proceed to ./install it to get: './install.sh: no Input file specified'
<hththt> where do I Need to install intltool 0.51.0?
<hththt> targ is tar.gz
<well_laid_lawn> hththt: change to the unpacked directory that has the install file in it
<hththt> well_laid_lawn, so I cd to the previous Directory (where the unextracted NetworkManager is) and install it there?
<hththt> here there is no install file
<well_laid_lawn> you need to find where it is
<well_laid_lawn> the ./ bit of ./install means run the install file in the current directory
<hththt> change to the unpacked directory that has the install file in it, do you mean the install file in intltool or in NetworkManager?
<hththt> well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> well, you had installed networkmanager you said so...
<hththt> well_laid_lawn
<Veehem> @gnrp thanks, It's later during install you've the option to unstall it
<frad> no
<frad> k
<ena> hi! I installed xubuntu 20.20 recently and I'm having some problems with scrolling. scrolling with two fingers on the touchpad works fine, but scrolling with the wheel of a mouse is erractic (sometimes rolling the wheel down scrolls down, sometimes up). I've seen this problem in firefox and libreoffice writer so far. anyone knows how I can fix
<ena> this? thanks :)
<ena> alright nevermind, it seems my mouse is broken
<ena> however I have another question: the FN shortcut for disabling the touchpad doesn't work. the key isn't recognized in xev, even though the volume up/down and screen luminosity up/down FN work. anyone know how to activate it? :)
<piscvau> Here again. I was in xubuntu 19.10 and the upgrade to 20.04 failed. Installing xubuntu 20.04 was unsuccessfull . randomly, the system does not start and in the journal CTL tere are many PCIe errors EAR correced.following you advice of installing 18.04. after install the PC does not start.
<piscvau> ANy suggestion?
<brainwash> piscvau: my suggestion would be take the error messages and do a web search
<piscvau> when trying to install xubuntu 20.04 we did a web search that lead us to https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/327730/what-causes-this-pcieport-00000003-0-pcie-bus-error-aer-bad-tlp. We tried all suggestions in grub pci = noaer, pci = nomsi pci = nommconf. None of them solved the problem. This morning on the forum, someone suggested to install 18.04. This install also fails. The PC does not reboot after install. How can we access
<piscvau> error messages after failed reboot????
<piscvau> Hello can someone tell me how to get the error messages when install fails after reboot?
<xubuntu3i> broo browser in da setup doe
<xu-help51w> I've got a problem with installing the Epson Imagescan plugin for network-scanning. It tells me that 'imagescan' plugin wasn't found but would be needed for installation. Somebody out there with the same problems? Thank you all for your help:] :]
<lwmar> hello, anyone can help me with my xubuntu freezing problem? maybe diagnosing logs? thanks
<gnrp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lwmar> ok, thanks. what log/s should I share so you can help me?
<lwmar> if I leave the PC downloading torrents with transmission, when I come back it is totally frozen, as the screen goes into saving mode I cannot see anything.
<lwmar> sometimes only disconnecting from wifi and trying to connect to a different network causes it to freeze
<lwmar> can anyone suggest maybe a better time of the day when to come back and ask my previous questions again?
<gnrp> lwmar: Hm, Friday/Saturday evenings are not always optimal anyway
<gnrp> lwmar: Does the system still work? When you look into the logs afterwards, do you see anything happening in that "frozen" time?
<gnrp> or when you use magic sysrq?
<lwmar> Hi gnrp, I have to restart the PC as I think it is not working after that. I am not sure what log I need to look into
<lwmar> I am reading about magic sysrq now, I can see there are a lot of commands, I am not sure which one I should try: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<lwmar> I am looking now into /var/crash and I don't see any log for today or yesterday
<gnrp> you can press alt+sysrq+s and see if the hard drive works
<gnrp> you can have a look at /var/log/syslog - there you will also find the absolute time
<lwmar> @gnrp I posted the syslog here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JVVYWCdkgP/
<gnrp> lwmar: That's a very small excerpt
<gnrp> I mean, check the logfile. If your computer is still running, but the screen seems black, it would be easier to nail it down
<gnrp> so you ahve to remember when your computer froze the last time, and then check the logfile if there are entries from that time
<gnrp> I have that problem quite frequently with non-intel GPUs. The GPU/driver crashes, but the system continues running
<gnrp> especially when it comes to screen suspend etc.
<lwmar> I will try to disable screen suspend then, I have an old ATi Radeon graphics card with GPU
<lwmar> thanks gnrp I will come back if the problem still persists, good bye
#xubuntu 2020-05-16
<pikapika> yo wtf
<pikapika> batter manager sometimes makes screen fully black darkness level when I mistakenly scroll too far over it
<pikapika> battery
<pikapika> is there any way to enforce a "minimum" brightness level?
<frad> I upgraded to 20.04 64 bits and now there is no trash icon. What's the default behavior when I delet a file? Does it still go to the trash or does it get automatically erased?
<diogenes_> frad, 'Delete' option removes the files for good.
<frad> ok, pressing 'supr' nukes the file
<frad> is there a default live usb maker packaged with xubuntu?
<diogenes_> frad, if the disks is installed you can use it for usb writing.
 * diogenes_ is not sure if gnome-disk-utility is there by default.
<frad> do you mean   command 'diskd' from deb fdutils (5.5-20060227-8) diogenes_ ?
<frad> yup
<frad> wait
<diogenes_> frad, in menu type: disks
<frad> sudo apt install disks
<frad> Reading package lists... Done E: Unable to locate package disks
<frad> it may be disksd
<frad> diskd*
<diogenes_> sudo apt install gnome-disk-utility
<vimart> It would be better do a fresh installation instead upgrade but you've done it already.
<frad> vimart, is it always better to fresh install instead of upgrading?
<brainwash> always? no
<frad> so how do I choose?
<brainwash> depends
<brainwash> upgrading is the default route
<brainwash> fresh install is a fallback
<brainwash> ideally, you first create a backup and do the upgrade
<brainwash> if it fails or does not give the expected result, you do a fresh install
<brainwash> or revert back to the previous state
<frad> got it
<brainwash> not having to reinstall all the time is a big selling point of linux distributions after all
<frad> brainwash, isn't the same with windows or mac?
<brainwash> it is, but quite some people still live in the past :)
<brainwash> where you had to reinstall windows 95 every few weeks
<frad> ... who uses windows 95 nowadays?
<frad> o
<frad> sorry
<brainwash> not nowadays, but some people still have that old mindset
<brainwash> windows = reinstall often
<brainwash> windows = many viruses and malware
<brainwash> etc.
<frad> lol, ok, I wasn't aware of that
<vimart> It's kinda difficult to type in on my new Xubuntu 20.04 on my laptop because of Touchpad is there a way to switch it off while typing on keyboard?
<brainwash> vimart: you don't have this switch? https://i.stack.imgur.com/pX6It.png
<vimart> I looked for something like that in settings, I'll have a lookt at it now
<vimart> well it appeared I had to change the device
<vimart> to see Touchpad option
<vimart> thanks brainwash
<brainwash> nice
<xu-irc52w> hi
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> got adventurous and hooked a 3rd monitor to a radeon HD 7750 (7yrs old) on xubuntu 18.04, so far works but the desktop background in the third leaves window-drag-rubbish. who's my prime suspect, xfce, 18.04 or radeon driver? no big issue, just would like to solve
<ejr> hi, so i've just done a fresh xubuntu install. i cannot shutdown or restart the machine, both options are greyed out. Logout isn't.
<ejr> When I logout and get into my login manager, I also have no option to shutdown
<tripelb> ejr didnt wait 2 mins.
<deadrom> maybe found how to shutdown
<frad> I have a hdd encrypted with luks. Id like to remove luks but keep the data. Is there an easier way than copying all data and reformatting the hdd?
<tomreyn> frad: cryptsetup-reencrypt --decrypt
<tomreyn> but certainly you'll want to ensure your backups are ingood shape before any such operations
<frad> mmm...
<frad> it would be wiser to copy data and nuke, less time wasted
<exit70[m]> hey, does xubuntu support i686 from 20.04 and on?
<Unit193> exit70[m]: Nope.
<exit70[m]> k
<Unit193> No Ubuntu flavor can, since the archive just isn't there.
<jdwwatts> how do i back up all my files to a usb ?
<Bashing-om> jdwwatts: I kinda prefer ' rsync ' for this function.
<jdwwatts> I saw that . but didnt try it do downlaod and install it an then it will do the saving of files ?
<Bashing-om> jdwwatts: Verry versitile - and comes with a learning curve to be surmounted. Gets the job done ricky Tic.
#xubuntu 2020-05-17
<jdwwatts> Ok here goes
<Bashing-om> jdwwatts: Working example: rsync -aiv --exclude=".*" --exclude uwn /home/sysop/ /media/sysop/store/ for my use case.
<jdwwatts> I just want to back up my home files to a usb device now im back in School lol
<Bashing-om> jdwwatts: ^ will do that - where sysop is my username and /media/sysop/store/ is the target mount point. You may want to refine to your use case - see: ' man rsync ' :D
<jdwwatts> when i named my home file and tried to send it i got the permision denied error
<Bashing-om> jdwwatts: Do you "own" the target directory ? with the USB mounted - what shows ' ls -al /media ' ? One step at a time :D
<Bashing-om> !paste | jdwwatts
<ubottu> jdwwatts: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jdwwatts> ok
<jdwwatts> i formatted the usb with gparted does that matter ?
<exit70[m]> would "install third party software software for graphics and ..." automatically install nvidia driver? if so would it be able to skip nvidia driver installation if the gpu is too old for current driver series to support?
<tomreyn> exit70[m]: i would think the installer will not install a proprietary nvidia driver if the hardware detected on your system is not on the lists of hardware compatible with each of the drivers.
<exit70[m]> i see, sounds good
<tomreyn> you could also not tick the box and just install those later
<Akash17> anyone have problems with the mouse and keyboard not responding after 10 minutes of no use? I'm running Ubuntu 18 for the RP 4b and Logitech wireless combo. The image performs the sam on two separate boards.
<Celso> boa tarde!
<frad> 20.04, screen turns black every 30 minutes. I have tweaked every energy configuration and screensaver setting I can think ofbut apparently I am doing something worng. What?
<John31> Hello, I'm reinstalling a machine, and would like to know if there's any tool to investigate possible problems with CPU, GPU or Ram inside xubuntu
<ali1234> frad: open terminal and run 'xset s off'
<frad> ali1234, nowthat I think of it, this happened also after upgrading to 19.10 and solved itself after a 19.10.1 was released...
<ali1234> frad: i dont know why it keeps happening
<frad> ali1234, do you suffer this too?
<ali1234> yes
<frad> oh, then it's a bug
<ali1234> well, yes
